# Mavericks Vos retours



## bompi (22 Octobre 2013)

Mavericks étant sorti, ce fil a pour but de canaliser les retours.

On va essayer de ne pas trop se disperser


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2013)

Pour commencer, pour ceux qui souhaitent faire une clean install, il faut créer une clé USB bootable.

Par le passé j'utilisais Lion DiskMaker, mais à grande surprise, que des erreurs.

Donc, j'avais mis dans mes favoris un article de MacG sur le sujet... Créer un volume bootable pour OS X Mavericks ...et ça fonctionne très bien, vu que je viens de tester avec succès.


----------



## Florian36 (23 Octobre 2013)

Personnellement je rencontre un problème sur mon MacBook Pro 13" non retina, quand j'ouvre un onglet dans le finder et que je souhaite le mettre dans une fenêtre distincte en le glissant en dehors j'ai une sorte de rémanence sur mon fond d'écran, l'animation est figée sur l'écran même après la fermeture de la fenêtre.. Il faut que je relance le finder pour que ça disparaisse. Rencontrez vous le même problème?


----------



## kisscoolm6 (23 Octobre 2013)

Je rencontre également 2 problèmes. L'un est avec Eyetv et un autre écran. Je peux pas mettre complètement en plein écran la TV sur le 2d écran. La barre du haut reste affiché. 
L'autre problème qui me dérange fortement c'est que les vidéos que je pouvais lire avant avec Quicktime. Ce sont même des vidéos issus de Final Cut et converti pour être lu sur Quicktime ne peuvent pas être lu dans la version Quicktime de Maverick.
Sinon, j'aime bien plan. J'utilisais souvent Google Maps. Apple a trouvé là une solution pour permettre à ses utilisateurs de se détacher de Google Maps.


----------



## Lean Jinx (23 Octobre 2013)

Pour le moment je ne suis plutôt pas convaincu par le gain de batterie tant vanté grâce à l'optimisation logicielle. Au contraire. Sur MacBook air mid 2013, jai limpression davoir perdu beaucoup de batterie beaucoup trop rapidement. Il faut voir à lusage.
Sinon le reste est sympa, et on nest pas dépaysé par rapport aux précédents OS !


----------



## Jacques L (23 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Pour commencer, pour ceux qui souhaitent faire une clean install, il faut créer une clé USB bootable.
> 
> Par le passé j'utilisais Lion DiskMaker, mais à grande surprise, que des erreurs.


Il y a une version en béta pour Mavericks à Lion DiskMaker 3b3 available ! elle semble bien aboutie, je suis en train de l'utiliser et ça a l'air de fonctionner&#8239;

Ça y est j'ai Mavericks sur une clé USB tout s'est bien passé


----------



## theo987 (23 Octobre 2013)

J'ai fait la mise à jour par l'App store, et j'ai rencontré un problème : en cours d'installation, il m'a demandé un mot de passe pour "session" et n'a pas accepté mon mot de passe d'utilisateur. J'ai cliqué "annuler", mais du coup il est resté bloqué pendant dix minutes à "moins de une minute restant".

J'ai redémarré, mais l'install n'est pas complète apparemment. Il boote, mais il se comporte bizarrement, et me dit tout le temps qu'il doit "reconstruire la librairie". Pages et Keynote se plaignent de manquer de certains fichiers.

Je vais faire une clean install, mais je dois retélécharger le fichier pour en faire une clé USB bootable, car (merci Apple) une fois la mise à jour faite je n'ai plus le fichier Maverick sur mon disque dur !

Bon, j'ai un backup de ce matin avec Time machine, et je ne vais normalement rien perdre à part BEAUCOUP de temps, mais quand même, je suis un peu refroidi.


----------



## steep2000 (23 Octobre 2013)

Lean Jinx a dit:


> Pour le moment je ne suis plutôt pas convaincu par le gain de batterie tant vanté grâce à l'optimisation logicielle. Au contraire. Sur MacBook air mid 2013, jai limpression davoir perdu beaucoup de batterie beaucoup trop rapidement. Il faut voir à lusage.
> Sinon le reste est sympa, et on nest pas dépaysé par rapport aux précédents OS !



Je suis dans le meme cas que toi...!


----------



## neoback45 (23 Octobre 2013)

Et concernant l'extinction sur un MacBook Pro retina? C'est corrigé? Ou c'est toujours aussi long?


----------



## omni (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Mon MBP 15 " de mi 2007 (acheté sur le refurb en janvier 2008) est un C2D 2,2 Ghz avec 6 Go de mémoire vive et un SSD de 256Go.
Actuellement je fonctionne depuis sa sortie sur Snow Léopard et j'en suis ravi.
Mais après Lion et ML, Marverick me fait de l'oeil, d'autant plus que je certaines applications qui me plairaient bien ne fonctionne pas sous SL (au hasard = Byword.)
Mais, même si Apple dit que mon MBP est éligible et même si la mise auto me propose Maverick dès ce matin, quelqu'un a-a-til des retours sur ce type de machine ? C'est à dire finalement les plus anciennes à accepter ce nouvel OS. La machine reste-t-elle réactive ? Cet OS est-il aussi bien optimiser que SL ? Mon MBP ne risque-t-il pas de trainer la patte ? 

Merci de vos éventuels retours.


----------



## Srad57 (23 Octobre 2013)

Tu devrais essayer de te faire ta propre opinion.
Rien de plus simple pour ça : fais toi une sauvegarde complète de ton ordi avec SL.
Puis tu fais la mise à jour mavericks.
Si elle ne te convient pas ou si ça plante tu reviens en arrière sous SL en faisant une restauration de ta sauvegarde. 
Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## takamaka (23 Octobre 2013)

Lean Jinx a dit:


> Pour le moment je ne suis plutôt pas convaincu par le gain de batterie tant vanté grâce à l'optimisation logicielle. Au contraire. Sur MacBook air mid 2013, jai limpression davoir perdu beaucoup de batterie beaucoup trop rapidement. Il faut voir à lusage.
> Sinon le reste est sympa, et on nest pas dépaysé par rapport aux précédents OS !



Et bien tu n'es pas tout seul! *MBA* identique (BTO Core i7)  L'autonomie du MBA a fondu comme neige au soleil.

Condition d'utilisation : Wifi + Safari + Luminosité 4/16

*Avant* Maverick : 10H48 voire plus 11H14

*Après* Màj : 6H38

Comportement curieux : la jauge (%) de la batterie croît à l'utilisation ...
Je suis passé à 7H28 depuis que je réponds à ton message?!


----------



## Srad57 (23 Octobre 2013)

En gros vous conseillez de ne pas installer mavericks sur MBA car l autonomie est moins importante que sur ML ? Ils avaient pourtant dit à la keynote que ça l augmenterai !!


----------



## steep2000 (23 Octobre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> Et bien tu n'es pas tout seul! *MBA* identique (BTO Core i7)  L'autonomie du MBA a fondu comme neige au soleil.
> 
> Condition d'utilisation : Wifi + Safari + Luminosité 4/16
> 
> ...



a peu prés les même chiffres... j'espère qu'il y'aura une solution !


----------



## ErGo_404 (23 Octobre 2013)

Quelqu'un a déjà fait une mise à jour sur un disque Fusion Drive "fait maison" ?
J'ai vu sur le net que ça ne se comportait pas bien sur les Betas, mais j'aimerais avoir un retour sur la version finale.

Au pire je tenterai moi-même car j'ai des sauvegardes donc je ne crains pas grand chose, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le faire.


----------



## smog (23 Octobre 2013)

steep2000 a dit:


> a peu prés les même chiffres... j'espère qu'il y'aura une solution !



Il faut peut-être faire un ré-étalonnage de la batterie avant de conclure trop vite; Peut-être que Maverick a besoin de cet étalonnage pour afficher des données fiables ?


----------



## morpheus35 (23 Octobre 2013)

bonjour, moi j'ai fait l'install cette nuit sur un macbook pro fin 2010  sous Mountain Lion. Après le complet téléchargement, grosse erreur il me  dit que le disque dur est verouillé, impossible de booter  l'installation sur le disque de l'ordinateur. Impossible de réparer le  disque avec l'utilitaire. Bref je suis complétement bloqué. Des idées  svp ?? Merci


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

Comme un abruti, j'ai lancé la mise à jour ce matin, sans encombre majeure à part un truc énervant :

J'ai un un MBP relié à un écran externe qui est l'écran maître. Sur cet écran j'ai un gentil rectangle qui vient entourer mon pointeur. A noter que le pointeur se "déplace" dans le rectangle quand je le déplace sur l'écran : si je monte, le haut du rectangle va se rapprocher du pointeur. Comme s'il voulait m'indiquer où je suis sur l'écran. C'est gentil mais c'était pas la peine.

Et, si je configure l'écran du MBP en maitre, cette farce se transfère sur ce dernier.

Voilà voilà. J'ai rien trouvé de bien concluant dans les pref système. Et le menu du trackpad plante.


----------



## omni (23 Octobre 2013)

Oui certes, un clone et hop je peux essayer sans risque. Mais tout cela prend pas mal de temps, aussi si quelqu'un avais (ou fais) le grand saut moi, je prends son expérience avec plaisir&#8230;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Octobre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Sur cet écran j'ai un gentil rectangle qui vient entourer mon pointeur.
> 
> J'ai rien trouvé de bien concluant dans les pref système.


Peut-être le zoom _Incrustation_ des Préf Système d'Accessibilité ?

Répare les permissions, redémarre,
teste dans un autre Compte,
et mets à jour les Préf Système > Autre (= les tierces que tu as ajoutées).


----------



## Lean Jinx (23 Octobre 2013)

smog a dit:


> Il faut peut-être faire un ré-étalonnage de la batterie avant de conclure trop vite; Peut-être que Maverick a besoin de cet étalonnage pour afficher des données fiables ?



Oui je vais essayer de voir ça. 
Par ailleurs j'ai remarqué qu'après l'installation de Mavericks, ce dernier était obligé de refaire une indexation (longue et probablement couteuse en énergie) du spotlight. Du coup, je pense qu'il faut voir à l'usage, les premières heures dutilisations ne sont surement pas les plus significatives. 

Néanmoins, pour le moment, il y a quand même une énorme différence entre les annonces de Apple et mon expérience depuis hier. On verra avec le temps.


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être le zoom _Incrustation_ des Préf Système d'Accessibilité ?
> 
> Répare les permissions, redémarre,
> teste dans un autre Compte,
> et mets à jour les Préf Système > Autre (= les tierces que tu as ajoutées).



Yep, c'était bien une case à décocher dans _accessibilité_, merci !


----------



## mac-fan (23 Octobre 2013)

omni a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon MBP 15 " de mi 2007 (acheté sur le refurb en janvier 2008) est un C2D 2,2 Ghz avec 6 Go de mémoire vive et un SSD de 256Go.
> Actuellement je fonctionne depuis sa sortie sur Snow Léopard et j'en suis ravi.
> ...




moi jais un macbook late 2008 alu c2d 2,0 ghz et 6 go de ram et le disque dur d'origine,
et ça fonctionne nickel avec maverick


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2013)

Premières impressions.

Installation sur un mbp 2010 sans "clean install" (pour plus tard).

Aucun problème à priori sauf :
- obligation de désactiver puis réactiver iCloud pour que le mail soit synchroniser dans Mail,
- nombre de processus ont changé de nom, donc LittleSnitch à reconfigurer au fûr et à mesure,
- aucune incompatibilité repérée dans les applications d'usage courant : Mail, Calendrier, Safari, CS 6, BusyCal, Office, etc. Tout semble ok.

J'ai bien sûr cloné mon DD avec la MàJ ML vers Mavericks par sécurité.

Question fluidité, pour l'instant, cela me semble tout à fait correct même sans repartir d'un disque nu.

J'ai même essayé des applis plus techniques (Cord, tunnelblink) sans problème détecté.

Pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
j'écris du mac de ma compagne, car le mien un MBP 17" de 2010 est planté depuis la maj maverick, il fait des sorte de kernel panic, et arrete pas de rédemarré en plantant...
je commence à baliser...
des idées géniales ?
j'étais en mountain Lion.
MERCI.


----------



## twinworld (23 Octobre 2013)

IceandFire a dit:


> MBP 17" de 2010 est planté depuis la maj maverick, il fait des sorte de kernel panic, et arrete pas de rédemarré en plantant...


vous avez fait une clean install ?


----------



## Mistunk (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part je n'arrive pas à voir le dock sur mon deuxième écran, une manip à faire ?

J'ai un mba 13 pouces dernière génération et un écran externe vga classique.


----------



## Sayeret (23 Octobre 2013)

Après avoir fait une clean install, il faut installer la suite ilife ou elle dispo direct après installation de maverick ?


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2013)

twinworld a dit:


> vous avez fait une clean install ?



non une maj normale..
là j'ai connecté en target via Fw800 sur celui de ma femme, je vois mon mac apparement rien d'éffacé...


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2013)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'écris du mac de ma compagne, car le mien un MBP 17" de 2010 est planté depuis la maj maverick, il fait des sorte de kernel panic, et arrete pas de rédemarré en plantant...
> je commence à baliser...
> des idées géniales ?
> ...


J'ai le même modèle et aucun problème. Il est quand même recommandé de faire une clean install. Donc, à la base un formatage.


----------



## steep2000 (23 Octobre 2013)

smog a dit:


> Il faut peut-être faire un ré-étalonnage de la batterie avant de conclure trop vite; Peut-être que Maverick a besoin de cet étalonnage pour afficher des données fiables ?



Oui j'y ai pensé.. donc j'attend ce soir pour voir ce qu'il en est 
Merci !!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2013)

je redémarre avec ALT et choisis récup 10.9...utilitaire disque...on verra bien....


----------



## tomzeger (23 Octobre 2013)

Bon et bien moi la mise  a jour c'est lancée sans probleme, mais je me retrouve avec un mac mis a zero....  en dehors des appli qui sont toujours là mais comme si je les avaient fraichement instalée....

J'espere que ma sauvegarde time machine me remettera tout en place!


----------



## Combo (23 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

Où peut-on récupérer l'installe de Maverick sans passer par l'app store ?

C'est + pratique pour installer sur plusieurs machines.

Thx.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Octobre 2013)

Bon, ben j'ai fait comme d'hab depuis OSX.2 (oui oui). J'ai fait la màj à l'arrache, avec un clone à jour ET une sauvegarde Time Machine parce que faut pas déconner, sans clean install rien. 

Et ben comme d'hab aucun problème. :love:


----------



## scaryfan (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai réalisé la mise à jour Mavericks sur mon MBP mid-2010.
Déroulement de l'opération :
 - 1 heure de téléchargement (pas mal)
 - installation : une grosse demi-heure... le "il reste moins d'une minute" dure quelques bonnes minutes en fait... ça rappelle le temps estimé par Windaube pour certaines actions 

Premières impressions :
 - le système a l'air plus réactif quand même...
 - pour la batterie, je vous dirai un peu plus tard.
 - mon dock n'est plus en 2D...  ... je préférais... peut-être qu'une commande Terminal pourra rétablir ce paramètre.
 - Mail est plus rapide je trouve
 - Excel 2011 aussi.
 - iPhoto également...
 - mon script Sheel pour purger la mémoire plante... à revoir dans Automator... :sleep:


Pour le moment, que du bon...


----------



## takamaka (23 Octobre 2013)

smog a dit:


> Il faut peut-être faire un ré-étalonnage de la batterie avant de conclure trop vite; Peut-être que Maverick a besoin de cet étalonnage pour afficher des données fiables ?



Ce n'est pas une conclusion, c'est un constat. 

Pas de souci avec une install depuis Jaguar. Avant c'était un peu plus folklo!

MBA propre avant m@j. Batterie et autonomie ok AVANT.

Je vais regarder cela de plus près ce soir ... quitte à réétalloner une batterie de 13 cycles ...


----------



## scaryfan (23 Octobre 2013)

Re !

Safari est plus fluide, Plans est assez bluffant.


----------



## twinworld (23 Octobre 2013)

Mistunk a dit:


> Pour ma part je n'arrive pas à voir le dock sur mon deuxième écran, une manip à faire ?



vous avez bien la barre de menu sur ce même deuxième écran ? Si oui, il m'arrive parfois la même chose : je branche mon MBP sur mon écran 27'' et avec certaines applications (EyeTV), le Dock n'apparaît pas. Je dois passer en mode "exposé" pour que le Dock apparaisse, ou débrancher et rebrancher l'écran.



Sayeret a dit:


> Après avoir fait une clean install, il faut installer la suite ilife ou elle dispo direct après installation de maverick ?


La suite iLife, si j'ai bien suivi la conférence, est reçue gratuitement si vous acheter un nouvel appareil Apple. Sinon, il faudra la télécharger sur l'AppStore.


----------



## Christophe888 (23 Octobre 2013)

J'ai fais la mise à jour cette nuit, pas de problème rencontré

Ma batterie tient facile 1h de plus sur mon macbook pro 15 mid-2012, à part ça, juste iCloud qui ma demandé sans arrêt de ce réactiver pour Mail, réglé dorénavant, sinon y'a juste Safari qui me dit qu'il va se fermer à cause de problèmes rencontré alors qu'il reste ouvert :mouais:

Bref, pour ma part le nouvel OS est une réussite, surtout la nouvelle appli Plans qui va bien me servir.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2013)

Bon, je refais une réinstall d'apres le site d'apple...on verra bien....


----------



## malex (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour j'ai installé le new OS sur mon MPB late 2008, et ça marche bien, sauf 2 trucs pour l'instant :

- quand j'appuie sur le boutton d'allumage de l'ordi pour l'éteindre ou le mettre en veille, l'écran devient noir, quand je rappuie il se rallume , alors que je devrais avoir la petite fenêtre qui me demande si je veux l'éteindre, suspendre ou redémarrer.

- le ventilateur ne fonctionne plus de paire avec la température du CPU, j'ai istat d'installé, je vois la température aller à 75degrés voir plus, et le ventilateur ne bronche pas... je suis obligé d'utiliser manuellement istats pour mettre les ventilos à fond pour baisser la température.

quelqu'un à rencontré ces problèmes ?


----------



## Jacques L (23 Octobre 2013)

Comme d'hab, téléchargé, fabriqué une clé USB avec la béta de Lion DiskMaker Lion DiskMaker 3b3 available ! récupéré en vrac les applis, docs, photos et vidéos, et toujours comme d'hab, ça roule 

Seul truc différent, j'avais l'habitude de voir la colonne de moniteur d'activité en bas à gauche, et elle semble avoir disparu, il faut aller la voir dans le dock 

Et j'oubliais, toujours des millions de lignes dûes à itunes dans les réparations d'autorisation


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> Comme d'hab, téléchargé, fabriqué une clé USB avec la béta de Lion DiskMaker Lion DiskMaker 3b3 available ! récupéré en vrac les applis, docs, photos et vidéos, et toujours comme d'hab, ça roule
> 
> Seul truc différent, j'avais l'habitude de voir la colonne de moniteur d'activité en bas à gauche, et elle semble avoir disparu, il faut aller la voir dans le dock
> 
> Et j'oubliais, toujours des millions de lignes dûes à itunes dans les réparations d'autorisation


lequel iTunes part en live comme d'hab 
la plaie est de retour
on jette ?


----------



## GBY Slahs (23 Octobre 2013)

Je l'ai installé tout à l'heure et tout fonctionne parfaitement, c'est vraiment au top. Et en plus c'est gratuit


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2013)

malex a dit:


> - quand j'appuie sur le boutton d'allumage de l'ordi pour l'éteindre ou le mettre en veille, l'écran devient noir, quand je rappuie il se rallume , alors que je devrais avoir la petite fenêtre qui me demande si je veux l'éteindre, suspendre ou redémarrer.



Pour retrouver le choix, il faut passer par CTRL + Power


Bon, sinon, mes tests avancent et je ne rencontre que très peu de soucis pour l'instant.

Un bug au lancement de FontExplorer Pro, mais l'application peut fonctionner quand même : il suffit de demander à signaler le problème et tout est ok.

Le démarrage de la machine est sensiblement plus rapide, vraiment.

Pour moi, un produit sans mauvaises surprises pour l'instant. Appréciable.
Je profiterai de la semaine prochaine pour me faire une clean install et ce sera parfait.


----------



## nilbleu (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour 
Un retour de Mavericks avec SSD Crucial M 500 sur MBP 2012? 
Quelqu'un a-t'il testé?


----------



## Powerboobook (23 Octobre 2013)

J'ai fait 2 clean install, je possède un macbook pro 15' retina, 16go de ram, je ne peux pas lire la moindre vidéo, que se soit, mplayer, vlc ou quicktime, peu importe le format de la video, avi, mov, mkv, m2ts rien y fait, lecture impossible, par ailleur, mavericks est d'une lenteur, safari met une plombe à charger les pages, il me faut quelques minutes pour accéder au DD, incroyable!! CE MAVERICKS!

Edit: Mon Macbook Pro retira est devenu totalement inutilisable, je ne sais plus quoi faire, chaque application est très longue à s'ouvrir et surtout elles se mettent toutes à friser, je vais repasser rapidement à mountain lion!


----------



## malex (23 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Pour retrouver le choix, il faut passer par CTRL + Power



merci, on ne peut pas changer ça quelque part ? pkoi avoir rajouter CTRL !?


----------



## Sebspirit (23 Octobre 2013)

nilbleu a dit:


> Bonjour
> Un retour de Mavericks avec SSD Crucial M 500 sur MBP 2012?
> Quelqu'un a-t'il testé?



Pour moi avec le Crucial M500, sur MBP mid 2010, aucun problème, tout est impeccable ! Je continu de tout tester, mais je suis plutôt satisfait.


----------



## sphillips (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Alors de mon côté, zéro souci pour le moment, et je suis très content de ce Mavericks ! 

J'ai juste une question concernant le trousseau iCloud : 

Si je m'inscris sur un nouveau forum par exemple, le trousseau me propose automatiquement un mot de passe compliqué, donc à ce niveau là ça marche. Par contre, pour tous les sites où je suis déjà inscrit avec login et mdp, si je demande à changer le mot de passe (via l'interface du forum j'entends), iCloud ne propose rien du tout...
Du coup, je vois plus trop l'intérêt si il ne peut pas le faire pour les sites où on est déjà inscrit....

Une idée ?


----------



## Jacques L (23 Octobre 2013)

Les vidéos en wmv ne s'ouvrent pas dans QTX  mais on peut les ouvrir avec flip player mis à jour :rateau:

cocasse, les vidéos en question s'ouvrent dans QT7  mais on ne peut pas voir les aperçus avec quick look


----------



## nilbleu (23 Octobre 2013)

Sebspirit a dit:


> Pour moi avec le Crucial M500, sur MBP mid 2010, aucun problème, tout est impeccable ! Je continu de tout tester, mais je suis plutôt satisfait.



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

En ce qui me concerne, tout baigne.

Mise à jour faite sans mise à zéro avant, pour rappel mon HD a été effacé après 15 jours d'utilisation, depuis le 15 février 2009 je fais toutes les mises à jour de l'OS sans effacer avant. A lire certains adeptes du formatage systématique, je m'estime heureux, ma machine se (com)porte comme une merveille.


----------



## ajira (23 Octobre 2013)

Pour l'instant tout à l'air de bien fonctionner, sauf que je ne retrouve plus l'application "assistant réseaux", donc impossible de voir mon débit... est-ce normal?


----------



## Pooki (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur un iMac Intel Core 2 Duo 2,8 Ghz avec 3 Go de RAM de 2007. Je suis sous SnowLeopard. J'avais acheté Lion à l'époque mais était revenu très vite sous snow leopard (Ralentissement, etc....) et en fait il m'allait très bien. Pour différents logiciels, celà m'intéresserait bien de passer sous Mavericks mais est ce que quelqu'un avec à peu près la même configuration que moi a fait l'essai?

Merci d'avance de vos retours.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

ajira a dit:


> Pour l'instant tout à l'air de bien fonctionner, sauf que je ne retrouve plus l'application "assistant réseaux", donc impossible de voir mon débit... est-ce normal?



T'as pas regardé du côté des pref. système ?


----------



## ajira (23 Octobre 2013)

Oui, avant j'allais dans le launchpad, puis dans autres et la j'avais l'application "assistant réseaux" où je pouvais voir le débit de ma connexion wifi.


----------



## thescreaminghand (23 Octobre 2013)

L'install s'est bien passée, une réinstallation de java est nécessaire.

J'ai juste un souci, mes ventilos qui tournent en permanence 

Ma machine Macbook pro 5.1 
2.8ghz


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2013)

@ajira : Oui, je comprends : il est troublant de constater que certaines applications ont été retirées de Utilitaires.

On les retrouve dans Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Octobre 2013)

Petit retour également après une bonne nuit d'utilisation.

J'ai un bug qui m'empêche d'utiliser les gestures à trois doigts pour faire un "précédent" dans le finder (marche toujours sur safari)

Le changement de comportement du bouton d'extinction des MacBook est pénible (mise en vielle inutile quand il suffit de rabattre le capot pour avoir le même effet, et disparition du menu Redémarrage/extinction).

iBooks qui est une belle daube : déplacement des fichiers dans un dossier quasi-inaccessible, pas de possibilité d'éditer les noms et les métadonnées (pas de Cmd+I disponible)... On dirait une version alpha. Pas de noms en dessous des illustrations en présentation par couverture.

Un bon conséquent pour l'autonomie, pas de changement au niveau de l'utilisation de la RAM (suivi par iStats Menus). Pas de grosses évolutions visibles sur les softs utilisant OpenGL.

Affaire à suivre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2013)

Pooki a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sur un iMac Intel Core 2 Duo 2,8 Ghz avec 3 Go de RAM de 2007. Je suis sous SnowLeopard. J'avais acheté Lion à l'époque mais était revenu très vite sous snow leopard (Ralentissement, etc....) et en fait il m'allait très bien. Pour différents logiciels, celà m'intéresserait bien de passer sous Mavericks mais est ce que quelqu'un avec à peu près la même configuration que moi a fait l'essai?
> 
> Merci d'avance de vos retours.



Suis occupé de l'installer sur la même configuration (iMac mid 2007) - retour probable dans 1 heure !


----------



## ajira (23 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> @ajira : Oui, je comprends : il est troublant de constater que certaines applications ont été retirées de Utilitaires.
> 
> On les retrouve dans Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices




Merci beaucoup


----------



## twinworld (23 Octobre 2013)

mise à jour effectuée sur un MBP 15 pouces 2008 2,53 GHz 4Go. Pour le moment tout semble bien se passer. EyeTV fonctionne. Les applications principales non-Apple que j'utilise quotidiennement fonctionnent. Je n'ai pas fait de clean install. J'ai fait une clé USB bootable.


----------



## Madalvée (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjours à tous. Tout roule sauf Diskmaker 3B3 qui ne veut pas créer la clé USB pour mes archives :

"La création du disque de démarrage a echoué. Erreur*: Une erreur est survenue*: 1. 2013-10-23 15:10:19.187 defaults[3617:d07] 
The domain/default pair of (/Volumes/OS X Base System/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion, ProductVersion) does not exist"

Une idée du problème ?
Merci !


----------



## boddy (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Clé faite...
Quelqu'un a testé FileMaker Pro 11 ?
Je ne peux pas m'en passer, alors je voudrais être sure que je n'aurai pas de problème.

Merci à celui ou ceux qui pourront essayer


----------



## jofreeze (23 Octobre 2013)

Maj depuis hier soir sur bon vieux macbook 2010; agréablement surpris, gains en réactivité et autonomie, aucun souci.
Une hallucination? La résolution semble s'etre améliorée...!!???


----------



## miko934 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Après avoir installé Maverick ce matin sur mon MB AIR 2013, l'autonomie affichée est de 6h05 alors que celui-ci est totalement chargé.
J'avoue etre très très surpris car j'aurais du constater l'inverse, a savoir une autonomie affichée en hausse. D'autres collègues ayant installés eux aussi Maverick constate la meme chose sur leur MB Air 2013 !
Y'en a t-il d'autres parmi vous qui ont fait la meme constatation ?

Merci à vous


----------



## thescreaminghand (23 Octobre 2013)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> L'install s'est bien passée, une réinstallation de java est nécessaire.
> 
> J'ai juste un souci, mes ventilos qui tournent en permanence
> 
> ...



Réparations des permissions et redémarrage et mon mbp se porte comme un charme 

Tab dans finder, quel bonheur :rateau:


----------



## kheirou2paris (23 Octobre 2013)

J'ai des lenteurs pas possible depuis l'installation

Exemple : 

1- Pour afficher le lanchpad (geste fermer avec 3 doigts) : j'ai la moitié d'une animation, je m'explique le début de l'animation, les icônes commencent à apparaitre ( transition de la transparence ) et ça reste bloqué sur cet écran
Après un certain temps je me suis rendu compte qu'il faut pas lever les doigts avant que l'animation soit complétement exécutée, ce n'était pas le cas sous Mountain Lion

2- Des Freezes de OUF, pendant que je travail sous Chrome, et en essayant de basculer vers une autre application ( exemple, je bascule vers Mail sur le bureau suivant avec 4 doigts et là il faut attendre des longues secondes avant d'avoir la main )

Même problème quand j'ai lancé iBooks pour la première fois, pendant qu'il téléchargait mes livres, impossible de faire autre chose sous chrome
____

Qui est dans le même cas que moi ?

Je vais essayer d'utiliser Safari pour voir, mais pour moi ce n'est pas normal


----------



## cloverfield60 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, dans "Plans" je ne peux pas choisir mon iPhone pour envoyer l'itinéraire. Un truc à configurer?

Pourtant tout le reste de iCloud marche.


----------



## Ceylo (23 Octobre 2013)

Mistunk a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part je n'arrive pas à voir le dock sur mon deuxième écran, une manip à faire ?
> 
> J'ai un mba 13 pouces dernière génération et un écran externe vga classique.


Pas évident mais en cherchant sur le net j'ai fini par trouver :
- va sur l'écran où tu veux faire apparaître le Dock
- descend la souris jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit bloquée en bas de l'écran
- continue de descendre => le Dock apparaît

---------- Post added at 15h49 ---------- Previous post was at 15h45 ----------




scaryfan a dit:


> - mon script Sheel pour purger la mémoire plante... à revoir dans Automator... :sleep:


Je suppose que ton script utilise la commande "purge", qui n'est en fait plus utilisable sans être root.


----------



## foggarty (23 Octobre 2013)

La mise à jour est pas mal, à part le nouveau système de tag. Je préférais les étiquettes qui me permettait de faire ressortir un dossier grâce à une couleur comme le rouge, le bleu ou le jaune. Avec le système de tag il n'y a qu'un seul point coloré qui s'affiche à côté du nom du dossier, je trouve qu'on perds en visibilité et je suis assez déçu. Ca serait bien qu'une mise à jour permette de choisir soit le point, soit surligner le dossier...


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2013)

Je reviens sur Plan... Ça marche bien, mais je le trouve d'un intérêt très limité. Pouvoir envoyer un itinéraire sur l'iPhone serait vraiment intéressant si je pouvais l'étudier et le bricoler au préalable sur l'ordi. Hein, comment je fais si je veux aller de Bretagne en Ardêche sans emprunter d'autoroute ? 

J'aurais aimé avoir la possibilité, comme sur google maps, de "tirer" sur un itinéraire de base, ou au moins pourvoir le découper en étapes. Si c'est pour choisir entre trois options proposées qui ne sont pas modulables, autant le faire directement sur l'iPhone... Et devoir reprogrammer Plans à chaque ville pour pouvoir suivre sa route.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Suis occupé de l'installer sur la même configuration (iMac mid 2007) - retour probable dans 1 heure !



Installation terminée en MAJ de ML (pas de clean install) - aucun problème particulier à signaler sur mon iMac Intel Core 2 duo de mid 2007 avec 3Gb RAM !

Mon imprimante Samsung ML-1665 et scanner Canon LIDE 700F sont parfaitement reconnus et opérationnels.

Par contre, je ne ressens pas de gain de réactivité par rapport à ML ... du moins pas encore !


----------



## driden91 (23 Octobre 2013)

Question très bête mais les sauvegardes Time Machine faites avant le  passage sous maverick sont elle toujours utilisable après sans soucis ?


----------



## Mathias170390 (23 Octobre 2013)

Installation depuis ce matin, et franchement, du bonheur, pas de soucis pour le moment, l'autonomie m'affiche 1h20/30 de plus =). Seul bémol, le script "purge" ne fonctionne plus, et je trouve que c'est dommage, car avoir plus de RAM en inactive qu'en disponible... 

Sinon, j'ai eu les mises à jour iWork's (même si je n'en avais qu'une de vraiment achetée =p) aperture, donc tout va bien =)

Cordialement, Mathias


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Octobre 2013)

Je poste ici, car le problème est survenu après màj Mavericks, si besoin déplacer dans Internet/Mail.
J'explique: depuis que j'ai fait la màj, Mail me demande en permanence mon mot de passe pour mon compte @.mac, @.me, je vais dans préférences mail, comptes, je saisis mon mot de passe, j'enregistre, et chaque fois que j'ouvre Mail, re-belote: entrez votre mot de passe @me, @.mac, j'ai tout essayé, iCloud, comptes, préférences système, j'y comprends rien et ça m'énerve 
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## ELMAGNIFICO89 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bon j ai mis ceinture et bretelles :TM +Superduper pour cloner et.. hop..!!
install en maj.. tout a l air OK et toutes les erreurs de permission crees par 10.8.5 ont disparues... ouf
C est cool que ça soit gratos ..
Je vois pas trop la différence avec 10.8 mais je ne suis qu un utilisateur lambda..
C est pas la meme révolution que IOS 6=> IOS 7 mais bon...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je poste ici, car le problème est survenu après màj Mavericks, si besoin déplacer dans Internet/Mail.
> J'explique: depuis que j'ai fait la màj, Mail me demande en permanence mon mot de passe pour mon compte @.mac, @.me, je vais dans préférences mail, comptes, je saisis mon mot de passe, j'enregistre, et chaque fois que j'ouvre Mail, re-belote: entrez votre mot de passe @me, @.mac, j'ai tout essayé, iCloud, comptes, préférences système, j'y comprends rien et ça m'énerve
> Merci de vos conseils



J'ai du le remettre au moins 5 fois ... ensuite plus de souci !


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2013)

J'ai eu le même souci : j'ai désactivé la synchro icloud pour Mail, puis je l'ai réactivée et c'est passé.

Depuis, ça marche.


----------



## jeff34 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour

Cela fait deux fois que je télécharge Mavericks. les deux fois çà me donne ce message après une quarantaine de secondes au lancement de l'installer "Impossible de vérifier cette copie de l'application installer OS X Mavericks. Elle peut avoir été endommagée ou altérée au cours de l'installation."

Bon  je veux bien mais à chaque fois plus de deux heures de téléchargement......

Quelqu'un a-t'il rencontré ce problème ? Et surtout comment le résoudre. A défaut ou puis-je récupérer une copie complète de Mavericks.

Merci de vos retours


----------



## ELMAGNIFICO89 (23 Octobre 2013)

Quid d onyx ?


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai du le remettre au moins 5 fois ... ensuite plus de souci !


Moi ça doit faire 20 fois, et ça continue 


da capo a dit:


> J'ai eu le même souci : j'ai désactivé la synchro icloud pour Mail, puis je l'ai réactivée et c'est passé.
> Depuis, ça marche.



Peux-tu me donner le détail de la procédure ?
Je ne trouve pas où activer/désactiver la synchro iCloud, ni dans mail ni dans préfs système/iCloud. Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Octobre 2013)

driden91 a dit:


> Question très bête mais les sauvegardes Time Machine faites avant le  passage sous maverick sont elle toujours utilisable après sans soucis ?


Ben non !

Chaque sauvegarde TM est liée au système sous laquelle elle est faite


----------



## Powerboobook (23 Octobre 2013)

Pour s'éteindre, c'est la misère toutes mes Apps sont fermé mais il est encore plu long que sous mountain lion, je désespère 
Par ailleurs Safari est d'une lenteur catastrophique, quand je désire aller dans le DD, je dois attendre 20 bonnes secondes pour que les apps s'affichent, ma connection internet en wifi est divisé par 2, obliger de me mettre en ethernet, je ne trouve rien de positif à Mavericks pour le moment, mes 2 cartes graphiques intégré et dédié, change à tout va... Mon MacBook Pro retina eus devenu une bouse par rapport à mon Mac Mini que j'ai laissé sous mountain lion, je suis dépité!!!&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## PPE (23 Octobre 2013)

Mise à jour bien passée dans l'ensemble sur un imac late 2012.

Un truc qui ne va pas : je ne vois plus mon iphone et mon ipad en wifi dans itunes. Avec le câble pas de problème mais il disparaissent dès qu'on l'enlève. ça m'enEEErve !!
J'ai posté dans le forum itunes dès fois qu'il y aurait une solution.
Sinon, globalement, le système répond bien. Reste à tester les nouveautés.


----------



## Palm49 (23 Octobre 2013)

Mise à jour de ML vers Maverick sur mon Imac 27 sans aucun souci.... pour l'instant 

Ah si : la taille des colonnes une fois ajuster avec une des 3 propositions en "clic droit" se fait normalement, mais une fois que la fenêtre est fermée et que je la rappelle, elle ne les garde pas en mémoire et je dois à nouveau ajuster :confuses: si vous avez une idée ?

Et une petite question, quand j'ai par exemple 4/5 fenêtre s ouvertes comment faire pour les fusionner ?

Sinon, je suis époustouflé par le changement radical de "safari"


----------



## emink (23 Octobre 2013)

MBA 13" 2012, 4go RAM, 128go SSD.

Mise à jour, après un clonage CCC. Téléchargement ok (rapide), installation sans histoire (avec effectivement le coup de la dernière minute qui dure un 1/4 d'heure), aucun problème avec le mot de passe de session demandé (le même qu'avant), et depuis 1 heure, utilisation intensive de toutes les appli pour vérifier que tout est ok. Extinction et remise en route sans problème.

Je ne vois aucune différence sensible en terme de performances, sinon un léger effet retard à l'ouverture de certaines fenêtres (mais c'est très subjectif, le genre de chose qu'on croit remarquer alors qu'on n'y avait jamais fait attention).

Pas de changement pour le trackpad (senibilité, vitesse du curseur, etc.) et autre (affichage ou fond d'écran). Bref, si on ne le sait pas (!), on ne voit pas qu'on a changé de version d'OS, sauf quand on regarde le dock avec ibooks et plans qui débarquent (très bon, plans). Aucune rupture pour l'utilisation, du moins dans l'immédiat. On est opérationnel tout de suite.

Toutes les applications sont ok : firefox, thunderbird, libreoffice, evernote, diskaid, trapeze, pdf toolkit+, graphic-converter, ccc, realbank, liquidCD, burn, skitch, filezilla, letarot (hum), techtool pro 5, ... 
Sauf... Et là, je me suis fait avoir comme un bleu : Dragon dictate 3.01, acheté en promo (genre 39), qui ne veut rien savoir. Dommage, et bien fait pour moi, j'aurais du être vigilant, la MaJ va me coûter bonbon (ceci étant, je savais qu'en achetant une version en promo, je prenais ce risque). 

Pas testé encore l'autonomie, je suis sur secteur depuis le début de l'installation. Mais je m'y mets ce soir, et je compléterai mon post. 

Conclusion (provisoire) : tout est bien, mais je ne sais pas encore ce que j'ai gagné à faire cette MaJ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Octobre 2013)

driden91 a dit:


> Question très bête mais les sauvegardes Time Machine faites avant le  passage sous maverick sont elle toujours utilisable après sans soucis ?





Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben non !
> 
> Chaque sauvegarde TM est liée au système sous laquelle elle est faite&#8230;


Ce serait une nouveauté 

Jusqu'à présent, après une mise à niveau, on a toujours pu parcourir ses anciennes sauvegardes dans un nouveau Système, et en restaurer ce qu'on en voulait sur le nouveau Système, 
et même, depuis Lion je crois, restaurer en bloc l'ancien Système (suffit de choisir dans l'utilitaire de Recovery HD la dernière date de sauvegarde de l'ancien OS X).




---------- Post added at 18h46 ---------- Previous post was at 18h43 ----------




morpheus35 a dit:


> bonjour, moi j'ai fait l'install cette nuit sur un macbook pro fin 2010  sous Mountain Lion. Après le complet téléchargement, grosse erreur il me  dit que le disque dur est verouillé, impossible de booter  l'installation sur le disque de l'ordinateur. Impossible de réparer le  disque avec l'utilitaire. Bref je suis complétement bloqué. Des idées  svp ??


Bonjour, et bienvenue,


Peut-être une solution là : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/disque-macintosh-hd-verrouille-1174942.html (clique sur les mots bleus)


----------



## smog (23 Octobre 2013)

jeff34 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Cela fait deux fois que je télécharge Mavericks. les deux fois çà me donne ce message après une quarantaine de secondes au lancement de l'installer "Impossible de vérifier cette copie de l'application installer OS X Mavericks. Elle peut avoir été endommagée ou altérée au cours de l'installation."
> 
> ...



La brève de MacGe stipule qu'on pourrait l'obtenir dans un Apple Store, en téléchargement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (23 Octobre 2013)

c'est la cata au niveau perfs ethernet et le SMB2 !! :
http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/84436_le-smb2-de-mavericks-n-est-pas-une-reussite-et-on-le-prouve


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

juste pour réessayer, comme ça , pour voir
Safari un plus véloce mais plante toujours autant
quand à iTunes non rien....
pour le prix on va pas crier au scandale non plus


----------



## erw4n38 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks dés lors que je me connecte à internet j'arrive sur la page des top sites et pas sur le portail d'accueil de mon fournisseur d'accès (Orange).

Je suis désespéré :confuses:

Merci pour votre aide

Erw4n


----------



## Mathias170390 (23 Octobre 2013)

par contre, est-il possible d'augmenter la vitesse de défilement lors du déplacement sur une page (haut, bas, droite et gauche) avant lorsque je scrollais, ça défilais plus vite, et c'est la cause de ralentissement sur le launchpad, il faut bien partir des extrémités du trackpad pour que ça lag pas..

Cordialement, Mathias


----------



## volunteer (23 Octobre 2013)

bonjour tout le monde, 

avec mavericks, quand j'ouvre une fenêtre finder il y a sur la gauche , les trucs comme d'habitude , donc favoris, appareil, tags, mais maintenant à droite dans la fenêtre , il me mets tous mes fichiers, donc une ligne documents, une ligne images, une ligne musique, une ligne vidéos... Est ce qu'il est possible de ne pas avoir ça qui se montre. Je préférais avoir ma maison qui se montrait avec applications, bureau, documents, dropbox, musique , public etc etc etc.


----------



## orelop (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme beaucoup d'entre vous j'ai effectué la mise à jour de mon Macbook Pro Retina 13" vers Mavericks ce matin.

Je soir en réalisant des transfert en wifi vers mon NAS en étant juste à côté de la borne, je m'aperçois que les débits sont bien plus faibles qu'avant.

En effet, la connexion reste en 2,4 GHz et ne bascule pas en 5 GHz automatiquement comme réglé dans ma borne Airport Extreme alors que je suis à 2 mètres de la borne. Soit un débit maxi à 217 Mbits/s en 2,4 GHz au lieu de 450 Mbits/s en 5 GHz que j'avais habituellement entre mon Macbook Pro et ma borne.

Ma borne wifi est une Apple Airport Extreme dernière génération (compatible Wifi AC, mais dont je reste bridé en Wifi N avec mon Macbook Pro Retina qui ne bénéficie pas du Wifi AC)

Si je dissocie le 5 GHz sur un autre SSID, le Mac se connecte bien en 5GHz dessus. Par contre si je diffuse le 2,4 Ghz et le 5 Ghz sur le même SSID, il ne bascule pas automatiquement alors qu'hier encore çà fonctionnait sous Mountain Lion.

Est-ce que d'autres ont rencontrés ce problème ?

Merci à tous pour vos retours


----------



## big41 (23 Octobre 2013)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Clé faite...
> Quelqu'un a testé FileMaker Pro 11 ?
> ...



Avec quoi t'as fait ta clé ? Moi je n'y arrive pas avec LionDiskMaker 

---------- Post added at 20h27 ---------- Previous post was at 20h24 ----------




erw4n38 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks dés lors que je me connecte à internet j'arrive sur la page des top sites et pas sur le portail d'accueil de mon fournisseur d'accès (Orange).
> 
> ...



Lance safari et ouvre la page sur orange.
Puis tu vas dans _Préférences_ onglet _Général_ et sous _page d'accueil_ tu cliques sur "Utiliser la page active" et voilà


----------



## twinworld (23 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Pour éteindre :  il faut passer par CTRL + Power


merci pour le truc. Cela dit ce n'est pas tellement cohérent de mettre un bouton power et d'ajouter une combinaison de touche. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt... à moins que cela ne soit un bug


----------



## big41 (23 Octobre 2013)

Dans l'ensemble il me plait bien ce Mavericks.
J'ai eu un petit bug avec les comptes internet/mail car il m'a créé un compte iCloud avec juste les contacts et le compte iCloud d'origine a pris l'appellation de mon apple ID
J'ai bidouillé un peu et tout est rentré dans l'ordre, le nouveau s'est fusionné avec l'ancien et tout est comme avant.

Je le trouve plus fluide et rapide que ML, et l'extinction se fait normalement en 2s enfin pour l'instant...
J'aime bien les nouveautés, mais j'ai encore pas tout découvert.
Deux trucs bizarre quand même:
- je trouve Mavericks très gourmand en RAM, j'ai 16G de RAM et là avec Safari, mail, iTunes et finder ouvert il me reste 7G de libre 
- quand on appuie sur le bouton d'extinction, mon MBP passe en veille mais ne s'éteins pas, il faut passer par le menu &#63743;, cependant le redémarrage est super rapide

---------- Post added at 20h36 ---------- Previous post was at 20h34 ----------




twinworld a dit:


> merci pour le truc. Cela dit ce n'est pas tellement cohérent de mettre un bouton power et d'ajouter une combinaison de touche. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt... à moins que cela ne soit un bug


Cool merci pour le truc 
Ça me perturbe aussi car j'étais habitué à éteindre le MBP comme ça.
Mais bon, ça doit être Power Nap, mais je ne savais pas qu'ils allaient le mettre sur tout les Mac

---------- Post added at 20h38 ---------- Previous post was at 20h36 ----------

Ah sinon une question: je n'arrive pas à faire une clé USB bootable avec liondiskmaker.
Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment faire cette satané clé ?? Merci


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Octobre 2013)

erw4n38 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks dés lors que je me connecte à internet j'arrive sur la page des top sites et pas sur le portail d'accueil de mon fournisseur d'accès (Orange).
> 
> ...



Pareil, mais j'ai trouvé la parade: aller dans préférences Safari, page d'accueil, mettre celle que tu veux.
Il semble que la mise à jour "oublie" nos anciennes préférences (cf mon post pour mot de passe Mail)


----------



## Vaudan (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai pas encore réellement utilisé la batterie du macbook air 2013, mais il ne m'affiche pas plus d'autonomie qu'avant. 

Je me suis dit, peut-être réinitialiser le SMC mais impossible ! 

La manipulation serait elle différente sous Mavericks ?


----------



## takamaka (23 Octobre 2013)

ELMAGNIFICO89 a dit:


> Quid d onyx ?


Nada. Ne se lance pas. Il faudra attendre la mise à jour.


----------



## Newland (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir !
Pour ma part Mavericks avec Macbook Air mi-2013 mise à niveau, la batterie tient VRAIMENT moins bien ! Une perte d'autonomies de 2h. Réellement constatée sur une utilisation toute la journée... Les belles promesses d'Apple... C'est vraiment dommage.

Un autre problème extrêmement désagréable c'est le Dock, je ne sais pas si je suis le seul, mais il m'est très difficile de le faire apparaître dans une application mise en pleine écran. C'est insupportable. Cela le fait à quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## Bernard07 (23 Octobre 2013)

Toute la nuit pour charger Mavericks. Et au moment de l'installation, refus : disque non journalisé (???). Résultat, plus de système et obligé de recharger (par le Net) Mountain Lion et voir demain si rien de perdu par ailleurs ! ( refus de la sauvegarde Time Machine ? Qui est l'autre solution proposée)


----------



## takamaka (23 Octobre 2013)

Newland a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> Pour ma part Mavericks avec Macbook Air mi-2013 mise à niveau, la batterie tient VRAIMENT moins bien ! Une perte d'autonomies de 2h. Réellement constatée sur une utilisation toute la journée... Les belles promesses d'Apple... C'est vraiment dommage.



On est quand même quelques uns à faire le même constat ...


----------



## Azergoth (23 Octobre 2013)

Ma première impression:

Waw! Gros gain en fluidité!


----------



## cnsteph (23 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous,
Je viens de maj mon macbook alu late 2008 (2.4ghz, 4go ram et SSD 128) de SL à Mavericks.

Pour l'instant, je suis plutot déçu.
D'abord il est beaucoup plus lent, j'ai des lag et des roues colorées alors que je n'en n'avais pas sous SL.
Niveau autonomie je n'ai rien gagné et je pense même avoir perdu (à voir dans le temps).
Je precise que je n'ai pas fait une clean instal mais j'ai maj par dessus SL (qui lui même était installé propre depuis une semaine).
De plus il chauffe pas mal.

Voilà pour mon premier retour.
Si d'autres ont fait l'instal sur un late 2008, qu'en est-il pour vous ?
merci.


----------



## robertodino (23 Octobre 2013)

A l'extinction du Mac je me retrouve avec l'écran gris classique... seulement que ça bug car l'arrière-plan est incrusté dans le gris, ainsi qu'une partie du Doc. 

Quelqu'un a rencontré ce problème?


----------



## philming (23 Octobre 2013)

OK moi je rencontre des soucis avec Time Machine sur une Freebox. Je ne sais pas si ça vient de la box ou de Mavericks. Genre c'est SUPER lent, même relié en ethernet...


----------



## Me0629 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Dois-je impérativement sauvegarder mes données personnelles avant de faire la mise à jour d'OS X Lion vers OS X Mavericks ?

Est-ce-que les 5 Go d'installation de Mavericks prendront plus au moins l'espace occupé par Lion ?  Ayant un MacBook Air de 2012, j'ai donc un souci permanent d'optimiser mon espace de stockage. 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Moi ça doit faire 20 fois, et ça continue
> 
> 
> Peux-tu me donner le détail de la procédure ?
> Je ne trouve pas où activer/désactiver la synchro iCloud, ni dans mail ni dans préfs système/iCloud. Merci



Je me suis contenté de décocher puis recocher la case dans le panneau de préférence iCloud.







Dans mon cas, c'est l'authentification pour Mail qui yoyotait.

Ca a suffit à régler la situation.


----------



## caryl (23 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous,  En ce qui me concerne j'ai installé  Maverick sur un MBP 15 mid 2010 pour ne plus avoir de kernel panic suite au bug de switch entre les cartes graphiques.  Ça va beaucoup mieux, pas de plantage depuis 24H. Gain d'autonomie mais la réactivité n'est pas vraiment amélioré.  Impossible de voir l'icône airplay display pour affichage sur mon Apple TV. Il semble que c'est une option pour les Mac d'après 2011 ! Sinon la création du compte linkedin ne fonctionne pas. Problème de mot de passe. J'avais eu la même chose sous Lion avec Facebook.  Pour l'instant pas beaucoup de forum ou trouver des solutions.....va falloir être patient.  Bonne install à tous !


----------



## Judas68fr (23 Octobre 2013)

Perso j'ai fait la mise à jour vers Mavericks hier soir, et ràs pour le moment, j'ai gagné presque 10GB sur mon disque MacOS après l'installation (je pense que l'OS est plus léger, vu que je nettoie régulièrement mon système avec Onyx).

Pour le moment tous les programmes que j'utilise couramment (Office 2011, Onyx, Firefox, Safari, Skype, Mail et Aabel) fonctionnent parfaitement. Je precise que je n'ai pas fait une clean install, juste une mise à jour. 

Ma partition recovery a également été mise à jour (c'est une recovery 10.9 que j'ai maintenant, avant j'avais une recovery 10.8.2).

Sinon niveau performances je trouve le système globalement plus fluide. C'est pas flagrant pour tout, mais je le note principalement dans le viewer et dans Safari (ce dernier est super fluide maintenant, j'ai viré Webkit).

Pour les personnes qui signalent des pertes d'autonomie de batterie, cliquez sur l'icône de batterie en haut dans votre barre des taches, le système indique quelles applications sont consommatrices de batterie. Perso moi j'avais Spotlight en continu dans la liste, j'ai mis mon volume Macintosh HD dans la liste des exclusions de Spotlight, redémarré mon système et supprimé Macintosh HD de la liste d'exclusions. Cette manip a pour effet de réinitialiser l'indexation du disque, il a mis environ 10min, et il n'apparait dorénavant plus du tout quand je clique sur l'icône de batterie.

Pour l'autonomie j'ai pas fait de test avant/après, du coup difficile de juger. Je verrai à l'usage, mais difficile d'avoir un avis objectif vu que je n'ai pas fait de mesure précise...


----------



## alain64po (23 Octobre 2013)

Téléchargé cette nuit et installation complétée ce matin depuis l'App Store sans aucune autre préparation ou sauvegarde préliminaire.

sur MBA configuré comme ci-dessous:
1,3 GHz Intel Core i5
Mémoire  8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
Intel HD Graphics 5000 1024 Mo
OS X 10.9 (13A603)

Tout fonctionne à la perfection. Seule chose pas encore essayée est la batterie. ce sera fait pendant mes trajets en train ce WE.

Quelques fonctionnalités supp très sympa et pratiques (plan, safari, et le calendrier qui ressemble pas mal à l'appli calendar 5 installée sur iPhone.

Bref je vais voir aussi si ça n'a pas trop perturbé mon App pour imprimante multifonctions Lexmark (hi-fi); à tester ce WE donc. Je ferais quelques test d'impression et de scan.


----------



## nlouis (23 Octobre 2013)

Hackintosh i7 - 16 giga de ram - ati6870 avec passage de 10.8.4 à 10.9
zero soucis pour le moment avec des tests rapide

Adobe bridge = ok
adobe photoshop = ok 
carte son fast track Pro m-audio = ok
canon eos utility = ok
jpeg mini = ok
capture one 7.1.2 = ok ( ca m a l air bcp plus rapide )


----------



## Madalvée (23 Octobre 2013)

nlouis a dit:


> Hackintosh i7



Et voilà le gagnant du jour, un mec qui pirate un OS gratuit


----------



## Judas68fr (23 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Et voilà le gagnant du jour, un mec qui pirate un OS gratuit




c'est pas forcément du piratage dans le cas d'un Hackintosh si?


----------



## filaton (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait la MàJ sur mon MBP 13" Early 2011 et j'ai remarqué qu'au démarrage, l'écran gris s'affiche puis il y a une image bizarre (je n'arrive pas bien à voir ce que c'est) et l'écran gris qui reprend jusqu'à une ouverture de session tout ce qu'il y a de plus normale.
Avez vous le même phénomène ? Des idées ?

Merci


----------



## LeSteph (23 Octobre 2013)

Sur Maverick, QuickTime et QuickLook ne lisent pas la plupart des fichiers, c'est embettant pour QuickLook!

Avez-vous une solution ? Même les avi ne passent pas.


----------



## tarlatou (23 Octobre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> Et bien tu n'es pas tout seul! *MBA* identique (BTO Core i7)  L'autonomie du MBA a fondu comme neige au soleil.
> 
> Condition d'utilisation : Wifi + Safari + Luminosité 4/16
> 
> ...




Batterie à 96% sur MBPR et 2h33 d'autonomie.... ceci est une révolution !!!!!


----------



## Alino06 (23 Octobre 2013)

Judas68fr a dit:


> c'est pas forcément du piratage dans le cas d'un Hackintosh si?



Si forcément.

Ce que je regrette c'est l'absence de protection de trousseau, le truc sauvegarde les données de la CB mais est accessible sans mot de passe.


----------



## Vaudan (23 Octobre 2013)

Vaudan a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai pas encore réellement utilisé la batterie du macbook air 2013, mais il ne m'affiche pas plus d'autonomie qu'avant.
> 
> ...



Ne me demandez pas pourquoi MAIS, j'ai réparé les permissions, vérifier le disque (pomme + R) et fais la manipulation correcte du restore du smc (j'avoue, je me trompais, je pensais que la touche option était la touche pomme mais c'est le alt (logique, logique tout cela) et tout est redevenu à la normale. Effectivement, j'ai plus (+ pour 6 heures affichées après l'installation de maverick, j'en ai 11 en wifi désormais)de batterie qu'avant, si vous n'avez pas mes plaintes futures, c'est que cela fonctionne toujours


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Jai fait les TOUTES les mises à jour pour mon Mac et mes iDevices. 
Ça cest plutôt bien passé hormis un problème enquiquinant que je vais décrire :
Lorsque je fais une synchro avec un de mes iDevices iPhone 5 et iPad) avec mon MacBook Pro, la synchronisation se déroule bien (les applications sont synchronisées) mais à la fin de la synchronisation, la « barre d'état » décrivant le processus de synchro indique « fin de la synchronisation » et reste en cet état indéfiniment. 
Cela étant, la synchronisation est TERMINÉE. Car le bouton « synchroniser » est actif et je puis lancer une autre synchro qui d'ailleurs met un terme au message « fin de la synchronisation » jusquà fin de cette dernière où il réapparaît. 
Le seul moyen darrêter cet affichage incongru est : 
- d'éjecter l'iDevice
- de quitter iTunes et de le rouvrir. 
Le phénomène ne se produit pas lors dune synchro en Wifi. 
Ça ressemble plus à bug d'affichage quà autre chose peut-être relatif au driver USB diTunes.
Quen pensez-vous ?
Merci
PS : j'ai déjà mis ce post ailleurs dans les forums (?), mais je ne suis pas parvenu à le supprimer avant de le mettre ici où sa place me paraît plus appropriée. Je suis NUL ! Je ne sais même pas effacer un post !


----------



## tofssy (23 Octobre 2013)

Pour moi sur un iMac 21,5 fin 2009 c'est pas vraiment la cata mais tout est beaucoup plus lent qu'avec ML  , impossible de faire défiler une page safari sans qu'il plante et pour regarder un film sur l'Apple Tv avec iTunes il faut s'y reprendre à plusieurs fois car ça s'arrête en cours de lecture.Pas de clean install seulement une mise à niveau et j'ai bien tout mes fichiers.
Petit problème avec GarageBand qu'il a fallut desinstaller puis réinstaller. 
Bref je me tâte sérieusement à faire une restauration pour retrouver un ML qui fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Jacques L (23 Octobre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce serait une nouveauté
> 
> Jusqu'à présent, après une mise à niveau, on a toujours pu parcourir ses anciennes sauvegardes dans un nouveau Système, et en restaurer ce qu'on en voulait sur le nouveau Système,
> et même, depuis Lion je crois, restaurer en bloc l'ancien Système (suffit de choisir dans l'utilitaire de Recovery HD la dernière date de sauvegarde de l'ancien OS X).


effectivement on peut entrer dans time machine et il affiche les anciennes sauvegardes, ce qui m'inquiète par contre c'est qu'il m'a semblé très rapide pour la sauvegarde après être passé en 10.9, et il y avait quand même un paquet à sauvegarder :mouais:



big41 a dit:


> Ah sinon une question: je n'arrive pas à faire une clé USB bootable avec liondiskmaker.
> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment faire cette satané clé ?? Merci


va voir du côté de Lion DiskMaker 3b3 available !


----------



## Gouvant85 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,
pour ma part, je n'ai qu'un seul problème, c'est avec Dragon Dictate. Quand je lance le programme, j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que le logiciel ne fonctionne pas. Je continue quand même et ça marche. Certes, Dragon Dictate est plus ou moins stable. D'après l'éditeur, une mise à jour va arriver bientôt. Sinon il y a Dictée Vocale, soit en ligne soit en local, cette deuxième solution est une nouveauté dans Maverick.


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2013)

michelgoldbergjazz a dit:


> Je suis NUL ! Je ne sais même pas effacer un post !



Normal, tu ne disposes pas des privilèges permettant de le faire (seuls les modérateurs et administrateurs peuvent le faire)



Sinon, pour ton pb : je suis NUL ! je n'y connais rien en iDevice


----------



## estebane94 (23 Octobre 2013)

Depuis la MAJ Mavericks iTunes démarre mais n'affiche aucune fenêtre. Et la seule façon de quitter l'application et de forcer à quitter !! 

J'ai réinstallé iTunes + créé une nouvelle bibliothèque = tout se passe bien au première usage. Je quitte iTunes puis le redémarre et là plus rien !! 

Quelqu'un a identifié ce bug ?? 
Merci


----------



## serenius (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Pour moi téléchargement hier soir sur mon imac 24 pouces  2009, processeur 2,66 ghz intel core 2 duo, et tout s'est passé impeccable !

Que des améliorations, plus de cohérence, mais une marche arrière sur Safari 7, puisque l'historique n'est plus présentée en mode cover flow, comme avant avec Mountain  Lion !

Dommage !

L'application plan fait un peu gadget et est lin de rivaliser Google Maps, même si Google reste l'ogre, rien à voir avec plan qui est presque ridicule !

Dans l'ensemble , avec nouvelle présentation de "pages"  et "numbers", de nets progrès, et plus de rapidité sur Safari.


----------



## vudela (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir. Pour ma part, j'utilisais beaucoup la commande "purge" dans le terminal pour récupérer la RAM,  mais depuis Mavericks il est dit que ce n'est pas permis. Une idée ?


----------



## porte20 (23 Octobre 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Et concernant l'extinction sur un MacBook Pro retina? C'est corrigé? Ou c'est toujours aussi long?



Pour ma part, et après une clean install de Mavericks, l'extinction est plus rapide (toujours en moins de 15 sec.) et le temps de démarrage est plus court aussi (max 12 sec.)


----------



## OOAntonOO (23 Octobre 2013)

Les nouveautés ne sont pas trop mal, mais je suis très déçu qu'AirDrop de fonctionne pas entre OS X et iOS 7. Par contre, faisant de la musique j'ai une carte son externe et évidement avec la MAJ vers Mavericks elle n'est plus reconnu, un peu embêtant, va falloir attendre la MAJ du constructeur...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2013)

Démarrage de Mavericks aussi loooooong que Lion et Mountain Lion (plus de trois minutes), alors que sur Leopard et Snow Leopard le démarrage se fait en 30 secondes (sur un Mac Pro).

Mail quitte inopinément et systématiquement dès que je sélectionne len-tête dun message. Inutilisable, donc.

Incompatibilité du pilote de mon imprimante laser Canon. Limprimante est reconnue mais non fonctionnelle. Ça fonctionne en 10.8, 10.7, 10.6, 10.5


----------



## nlouis (23 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Et voilà le gagnant du jour, un mec qui pirate un OS gratuit&#8230;




et non désolé, j'avais acheté mon mountain lion comme tout le monde !!!
un hackintosh n'a rien à voir, on achete le système, c'est juste qu'il est installé, sur une machine non griffé de la pomme. 
renseigne toi un peu avant des réponses hâtives


----------



## Bibuu_ (24 Octobre 2013)

J'en suis content et je l'ai pris surtout parce qu'il était gratuit. Cependant, mon trackpad bug parfois dans Chrome: impossible de défiler dans les pages ni de revenir en arrière avec les gestes conçus pour.. C'est plutôt embêtant. De même que la disparition du dock en 2D lorsqu'il est en bas..


----------



## kilianlopez (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Pour moi cette mise à jour est une catastrophe sur le MacBook Air 2013 (i7 8Go de RAM 512SSD pourtant  )

La batterie qui me fait du 100% -> 0% en 5H en utilisation Safari, il chauffe beaucoup plus qu'avant, met 20 bonnes secondes à s'allumer..
J'attend vite la 10.9.1 :/ Mais apparemment je ne suis pas le seul MacBook Air 2013 dans ce cas :')


----------



## germandga (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour 
quelqu'un a fait des testes complets avec la CS6 du genre tout ouvrir créer exporter importer d'un APP à l'autre PSD vers Pr audio vers AU puis le tout sur AE etc...
ravis d'avoir vos avis avisés


----------



## porte20 (24 Octobre 2013)

Newland a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> Pour ma part Mavericks avec Macbook Air mi-2013 mise à niveau, la batterie tient VRAIMENT moins bien ! Une perte d'autonomies de 2h. Réellement constatée sur une utilisation toute la journée... Les belles promesses d'Apple... C'est vraiment dommage.
> 
> Un autre problème extrêmement désagréable c'est le Dock, je ne sais pas si je suis le seul, mais il m'est très difficile de le faire apparaître dans une application mise en pleine écran. C'est insupportable. Cela le fait à quelqu'un d'autre ?



Normal, c'est pour prévenir les faux mouvements quand on est en plein écran. Le Doc apparaît quand la souris est déjà au bas de l'écran et qu'on fait ensuite un mouvement vers le bas; 2 mouvements plutôt qu'un


----------



## babar81ced (24 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous, pour ma part j'ai remarqué un truc suuuuuuuuper énervant c'est que le balayage à 3 doigts entre les pages DANS le finder ne fonctionne plus !!! 

Ca fonctionne très bien dans safari et les préférences système mais plus dans le finder... Je suis fou !!!


----------



## Defcon (24 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous,

Je suis globalement satisfait de cette MAJ qui apporte quelques nouveautés vraiment très sympa. L'une des fonctions que j'attendais le plus était le support des adresses au sein de l'application *Calendrier*.

Manque de pot c'est un coup dans l'eau pour le moment. Les adresses ajoutées à partir d'un appareil iOS ne sont pas reconnu à partir du *Calendrier* sous Mac, et certains adresses même renseignées à partir d'une machine de bureau ne sont tout simplement pas reconnues par *Plans* et donc ne fournit pas d'information dans l'inspecteur du *Calendrier*.

Petite déception donc pour cette fonction qui pour moi était de loin la plus attendue et sûrement la plus utile dans mon quotidien.


----------



## squidlididli (24 Octobre 2013)

morpheus35 a dit:


> bonjour, moi j'ai fait l'install cette nuit sur un macbook pro fin 2010  sous Mountain Lion. Après le complet téléchargement, grosse erreur il me  dit que le disque dur est verouillé, impossible de booter  l'installation sur le disque de l'ordinateur. Impossible de réparer le  disque avec l'utilitaire. Bref je suis complétement bloqué. Des idées  svp ?? Merci



J'ai le même problème que toi : Installation depuis Lion, téléchargement depuis App Store, me dit que le disque dur est verouillé ... Impossible de réparer avec l'utilitaire de disque ... En suis réduit à essayer de restaurer une sauvegarde time machine ... La galère va me prendre la journée entière je le sens  !


----------



## max intosh (24 Octobre 2013)

Azergoth a dit:


> Ma première impression:
> 
> Waw! Gros gain en fluidité!



Moi aussi, tout est nettement plus rapide sur mon MBP 2010 (équipé d'un SSD Samsung). De plus le ventilo se déclenchait souvent avec plein de pages safari ouvertes et là plus du tout! 
Pour l'instant suis très content et mes applications (dont les Adobe CS5) marchent très bien


----------



## MisteurJ (24 Octobre 2013)

Salut,
suis-je le seul à avoir ce comportement bizarre ? Je m'explique :
J'ai fait une clé USB Mavericks avec la ligne de commande dans le but de faire une clean install.
Sur mon MBP, ça fonctionne impeccable, je boot sur la clé, je formate le disque et installe Mavericks.
Sur mon iMac, je boot sur la clé, et... Les menus sont en anglais ! Si je continue ainsi, Mavericks est installé en anglais. Il faut passer par le menu dès le boot pour remettre le tout en français.
Etrange, non ?
Merci !


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2013)

achat d'un retina hier dans un apple store (a l étranger),

la build que j'ai est la 13A3017 :rateau:

première fois que j'entends parler de celle-ci


----------



## Le_viking (24 Octobre 2013)

Pour ma part J'ai vu l'autonomie (affichée)  de mon MBA (late 2010) baisser de 11h à 3h 

Y'en a d'autre à qui ça arrive ? Ca m'avait fait le même coupe sous ML mais moins violemment c'était 8h puis à nouveau 11 après quelques mise à jour... Des Idées?

Peut-on revenir sur ML ?

Sinon mise à part ça le démarrage est nettement plus rapide.
J'ai juste eu une installation bizarre et il m'a créer un deuxième compte administrateur


----------



## big41 (24 Octobre 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Démarrage de Mavericks aussi loooooong que Lion et Mountain Lion (plus de trois minutes), alors que sur Leopard et Snow Leopard le démarrage se fait en 30 secondes (sur un Mac Pro).



Est-ce que tu as vérifié que ton disque de démarrage est bien sélectionné ?

---------- Post added at 07h18 ---------- Previous post was at 07h14 ----------




Jacques L a dit:


> va voir du côté de Lion DiskMaker 3b3 available !



J'avais déjà téléchargé cette version, elle se lance bien mais il plante et ne peut créer le disque d'installation.

Je suis passé par la commande via le terminal avec le lien donné en début de topic.
Pour l'instant la clé est en train de se faire, ça semble fonctionné.
Merci quand même


----------



## tsunami33 (24 Octobre 2013)

bonjour, avec le nouvel OS l'économiseur d'écran ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## big41 (24 Octobre 2013)

Clé USB d'installation OS X 10.9 terminée


----------



## cedricbch (24 Octobre 2013)

De mon côté l'installation de Mavericks s'est faite sans soucis.
Tout fonctionne plutôt bien....sauf une grosse exception!
*Pas moyen d'utiliser le nouveau Safari.*
Pour l'instant j'ai Chrome comme navigateur par défaut et le nouveau Safari me tentait bien pour y revenir, mais pas moyen.

Il plante sans arrêt, souvent les pages ne s'affichent pas ou alors elles se figent.
J'ai essayé plusieurs fois d'installer l'extension 1Password...mais là aussi ça se fige en cours d'installation....bref très déçu.

Est-ce que d'autres subissent la même situation?

Je suis sur iMac i7 à 3.4Ghz avec 16Go de Ram, ça ne doit pas être un problème de ce côté là.


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Je me suis contenté de décocher puis recocher la case dans le panneau de préférence iCloud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, j'avais trouvé entretemps, ça marche désormais; mais enfin, c'est quand même curieux, et faut être rusé pour trouver la solution


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Merci, j'avais trouvé entretemps, ça marche désormais; mais enfin, c'est quand même curieux, et faut être rusé pour trouver la solution


 
Comme quoi, les vieux briscards ont plus d'un tour dans leur sac


----------



## 8enoit (24 Octobre 2013)

Les commentaires Spotlight semblent être écrasés à l'installation de Mavericks (sans prévenir, pas très élégant de la part d'Apple).
Perso ça me pose un gros pb car j'y déposais très souvent des info liées au fichier/dossier etc, en plus de mot-clés particuliers qui me permettaient de retrouver le fichier à coup sûr.

A la place, une case blanche...

Et toute phrase ajoutée est transformée en tag. Apple a donc enlevé une fonction [déception]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

8enoit a dit:


> Et toute phrase ajoutée est transformée en tag. Apple a donc enlevé une fonction [déception]


 
Si tel est le cas, il faut le mettre sur le compte de l'allégement du système


----------



## MacEye (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

pour ma part, mise à jour faite via le MAS, pas de soucis particulier pour l'instant avec un MBP mid 2009 boosté avec un SSD et 8 go de Ram. Temps de démarrage et extinction semblable à celui de ML. Les applications sont fluides. Pas de soucis particulier avec mail (j'utilise un compte gmail). J'ai juste un doute quant à l'autonomie....

je continue mes tests.

bonne journée à tous

Stéphane


----------



## Nyrvan (24 Octobre 2013)

Après une clean install, les drivers pour mon imprimante n'existent plus (Canon MP990) et pas moyen de les installer. :mouais:

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur !


----------



## Newland (24 Octobre 2013)

porte20 a dit:


> Normal, c'est pour prévenir les faux mouvements quand on est en plein écran. Le Doc apparaît quand la souris est déjà au bas de l'écran et qu'on fait ensuite un mouvement vers le bas; 2 mouvements plutôt qu'un



Non, non. Pour ma part le dock n'apparaissait plus du tout malgré cette manipulation que j'utilisais tout le temps sous Mountain Lion. Mais mon problème est résolu suite à une Clean Install.


----------



## djgregb (24 Octobre 2013)

Sous Mavericks Itunes est une catastrophe, plus rien ne marche... des que je lance une musique j'ai le sablier qui tourne et mon disque dur gratte et ça me dis dit Itunes ne réponds plus....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

djgregb a dit:


> Sous Mavericks Itunes est une catastrophe, plus rien ne marche... des que je lance une musique j'ai le sablier qui tourne et mon disque dur gratte et ça me dis dit Itunes ne réponds plus....



je confirme
à la limite de l'inutilisable chez moi


----------



## MisteurJ (24 Octobre 2013)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Après une clean install, les drivers pour mon imprimante n'existent plus (Canon MP990) et pas moyen de les installer. :mouais:
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur !


J'ai l'impression que Mavericks n'intègre plus de drivers imprimantes. Pour ma Canon, j'ai du télécharger manuellement les drivers ici :
Imprimantes Canon 2.9 pour OS X - Gestionnaires

Elle est ensuite reconnue, et tu peux l'installer.


----------



## Lean Jinx (24 Octobre 2013)

Salut, je vois qu'il est conseillé par plusieurs personnes de faire une "clean install", ce que Apple ne propose pas explicitement de faire. 
Ma question est donc de savoir s'il est vraiment conseillé de le faire ? Par qui est ce conseillé ? Et dans quels cas ?
Dans le cas contraire (mon cas), qu'est que ça peut engendrer comme problèmes ? 


Merci !


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2013)

En deux mots :
- Faire la mise à jour est certes plus simple en ce qu'on peut directement reprendre le travail dans un environnement (mails, applications, documents etc) qui est le sien mais cela implique d'avoir un système assez "standard", non modifié par des plugin, extensions ou applications de tierce partie.
- Faire une clean install, c'est s'assurer que seuls des fichiers "propres et neufs" seront installés mais est plus long car on doit tout recréer de son espace de travail.

C'est à l'utilisateur de choisir l'option qui lui conviendra le mieux.
L'une comme l'autre s'accompagne de toutes façons d'une sauvegarde complète pour se protéger des éventuels soucis rencontrés.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Octobre 2013)

Il a l'air d'être un peu spécial avec les imprimantes, Maverick. En général, il reconnaît ma HP et télécharge tout de suite un logiciel. Là, j'ai eu le droit à l'installation d'un logiciel générique Et à une mise à jour dans la foulée en allant dans le module de mise à jour.
Ca a tout de même été très rapide  j'écrase une larme en repensant à mes démêlées avec les anciens logiciels HP, et j'en profite pour me demander ce qu'ai devenu Moonwalker, qui aimait bien ces logiciels...


----------



## thescreaminghand (24 Octobre 2013)

Installée pour toute la famille, deux mac minis (un avec fusion drive), un mba 2012 et mon mbp 2008

Update pour tous et ràs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2013)

Allez ! J'y vais aussi de ma petite complainte :

La sortie de veille avec Mavericks sur mon iMac mid-2007 (ex-ML) est catastrophique ... plus de réseau reconnu, impossibilité de faire quoi que ce soit, freeze complet et ensuite écran gris avec le fameux point d'interrogation...

Seule solution, éteindre à l'arrache, le rallumer et là, tout est OK ...

Ensuite, je re-teste la mise et sortie de veille et ... même problème !!!!!

J'attends encore un peu (MAJ ?), mais je fourbis déjà mon ancien Mountain Lion pour qu'il soit fin prêt à reprendre du service !!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
bon suite à 2 réinstall d'après mountain Lion, voici ce que me dit mon macbook pro 17", et il boot sans arrêt et sans succès...:rateau:
j'ai zappé la pram...
une idée géniale ?
je précise que mes macs sont sans logiciels tiers, tout est clean, réparations tout les mois, et pas de softs bizarres...je n'ai jamais de problème habituellement avec les MAJ de systeme, c'est bien la première fois...
ça tombe mal...
merci beaucoup..
je précise que je n'ai pas de sauvegarde, mais que j'ai vérifié en target avec le mac de ma chérie:love: que tout est toujours bien là...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Il serait bon de rappeler, qu'avant de faire la mise à jour vers Mavericks, on devrait faire celles qui vont favoriser son implémentation, sauf erreur au nombre de trois, elles sont clairement mises en évidence.

L'ayant fait, je ne rencontre aucun des problèmes relevés


----------



## redfromage (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Mavericks instalé en mise à jour depuis l'appstore sur mon mac book air 2013 :

Mail, plan, Photoshop CS6, microsoft office, Final cut X, Diablo 3 , Toast Titanium (pour la convertion de vidéo^^), VLC : Fonctionnent tous parfaitement.

Mise à jour de itunes, imovie et iphoto : RAS - de bonne surprise dans imovie au passage.

Quicktime ne lis plus QUE les vidéos au format ".mov" - lorsque je lance une vidéo ".avi" ou autres il refuse de la lire : "conversion..." sur un écran noir.

Problème de batterie constaté hier soir un mode wifi sur safari & youtube. J'ai réinitialisé la smc, réparé les autorisations et vérifié le disque dur. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a du mieux à 75% de la batterie 9h12 d'estimé. A tester dans la durée donc....wait and see.


----------



## Axelcarolingien (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé Maverick hier soir, tout c'est bien passé, sur mon MBP de 2010 (Processeur  2,4 GHz Intel Core i5, Mémoire  4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3, Graphisme  Intel HD Graphics 288 Mo) qui tournait avait sous 10.6.8

Mais depuis ce matin, *impossible de me connecter à mon compte App Store* et donc impossible d'effectuer des mise à jour (notamment de Java) ce qui m'empêche d'utiliser de nombreuses applications.

Quand j'essaye de me connecter à Apple Store j'ai un message :
"Echec de la connexion"

Mais je peux y accéder depuis mon iPhone... Donc mes identifiants/mdp sont corrects.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

J'ai Vérifié/Réparé les permissions et j'ai essayé de suivre la procédure ci dessous sans succès : A Fix for SSL Certificate Problems on Mac OSX Lion

Merci !


----------



## Jacques L (24 Octobre 2013)

redfromage a dit:


> Quicktime ne lis plus QUE les vidéos au format ".mov" - lorsque je lance une vidéo ".avi" ou autres il refuse de la lire : "conversion..." sur un écran noir.


il lit aussi les mp4, sinon VLC, MplayerX, Flip Player ou même QT7  peuvent s'en charger


----------



## Sayeret (24 Octobre 2013)

Powerboobook a dit:


> .... safari met une plombe à charger les pages


 

La même chose sur Macbook Air 2013 rapide sur safair et d'un coup très long.


----------



## kayak (24 Octobre 2013)

Je viens d'installer Mavericks sur mon MacBook Pro.
Malheureusement, je ne peux plus imprimer en réseau sur mon imprimante Canon IP4600 par l'intermédiaire de mon bon vieux PowerMac G5 équipé en 10.5.8.
Je mets une recopie écran du message présent dans le serveur d'impression de mon MacBook (ben non je n'ai pas trouvé comment mettre une recopie d'écran).
Message : arrêt sur le serveur - unable to write uncompressed document data : Operation non permitted
Sur le serveur du Mac Pro l'impression est indiquée comme arrêté.
Bien entendu, j'ai réinstallé l'imprimante sur le PowerBook pour le cas ou ... mais non
Très embarrassant.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> il lit aussi les mp4, sinon VLC, MplayerX, Flip Player ou même QT7  peuvent s'en charger



Flip4mac et Perian incompatible avec Maverick et Quicktime
Flash Player dans le bac à sable
Itunes dans les choux...


----------



## grego77 (24 Octobre 2013)

Suite au passage à maverick, il m est impossible de reutiliser les imprimante réseau de mon entreprise. Tout fonctionnait hier avant le passage a maverick


----------



## zorg62 (24 Octobre 2013)

pour moi tout fonctionne tres tres bien


----------



## onmyplanet (24 Octobre 2013)

Pour ma part sur mon MPB early 2008 ( Core 2 duo, 4 go ram ), après avoir fait un clone de ML et vérifié/réparé les autorisations, j'ai fait la mise à jour via le MAS. Une fois iLife mis à jour, tout semble aller bien...
Je n'ai plus de le bug de la perte du wifi en sortie de veille ( depuis ML... ) et les apps testées sont ok ( Mail ok avec les boites gmail ).
Donc pour le moment


----------



## jeanlo123 (24 Octobre 2013)

Sur MacBook Pro de 2010, l'installation c'est faite très facilement. Tout est plus fluide, plus rapide. Pourtant au départ j'avais laissé branché mon deuxième écran. Comme je ne voyais pas la barre d'avancement de l'installation, j'ai cru que l'installation était bloquée. J'ai redémarré l'ordinateur en cours installation.:rose:  J'ai juste eu à cliquer dans l'Apple Store pour relancer l'installation. Tout fonctionne normalement. 

Je trouve très bien le nouveau mode dictée. D'ailleurs ce message je le dicte.

J'utilise déjà Pages À la place de Word ou de libreoffice. La nouvelle mouture est encore mieux. 

En revanche, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé comment afficher le deuxième dock sur mon écran secondaire. Je trouve aussi dommage que les icônes de Safari, Mail et calendrier soit toujours les mêmes.


----------



## Jacques L (24 Octobre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Flip4mac et Perian incompatible avec Maverick et Quicktime
> Flash Player dans le bac à sable
> Itunes dans les choux...


sauf perian qui n'est plus maintenu, une fois les màj faites ça fonctionne chez moi (au passage c'est flip player qu'il faut maintenant, il est en free) y compris flash et Itunes


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2013)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bonjour,
> bon suite à 2 réinstall d'après mountain Lion, voici ce que me dit mon macbook pro 17", et il boot sans arrêt et sans succès...:rateau:
> j'ai zappé la pram...
> une idée géniale ?
> ...


L'image est assez claire : il y a une extension qui fait planter le noyau (le coeur du système). Il aurait fallu commencer par mettre à jour cette extension avant que d'installer X.9. 

Pour avancer, redémarre en mode sans échec (démarrage avec SHIFT enfoncée) et mets à jour cette extension (ou désinstalle-la (proprement) si tu n'en as pas besoin).


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2013)

Bompi :  j'y cours  si seulement...

bon shift enfoncé ne fonctionne pas....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> sauf persan qui n'est plus maintenu, une fois les màj faites ça fonctionne chez moi (au passage c'est flip player qu'il faut maintenant, il est en free) y compris flash et Itunes



bon ok alors Perian et Flip4Mac Rip chez moi maintenant
je ne vois plus l'utilité de Flip player et son icône incrustée des temps mérovingiens
Flash reste chez moi loin très loin du mac
je n'ai pas saisi ce que tu voulais dire par y compris iTunes


----------



## Jacques L (24 Octobre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> bon ok alors Perian et Flip4Mac Rip chez moi maintenant
> je ne vois plus l'utilité de Flip player et son icône incrustée des temps mérovingiens
> Flash reste chez moi loin très loin du mac
> je n'ai pas saisi ce que tu voulais dire par y compris iTunes


pour flash player, je ne parlais pas de solution idéale, mais de moyen de fonctionner en attendant le correctif qui va obligatoirement arriver, sinon Itunes fonctionne chez moi sans problème, même si c'est devenu une p... d'usine à gaz


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2013)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bompi :  j'y cours  si seulement...
> 
> bon shift enfoncé ne fonctionne pas....



As-tu pu récupérer les données puisque le mode target est ok ?

Peux-tu au moins lancer le volume de secours (alt au démarrage) ?


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2013)

Hello da !  oui, 
j'ai pris le parti d'installer mavericks sur un dd externe neuf que je viens d'acheter, ensuite je ferais l'inverse, car si je ne dis pas de bétises je dois pouvoir récupéré tout de mon dd interne avec mes softs et préférences...


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2013)

C'est juste.

Bon boulot.


----------



## earchide (24 Octobre 2013)

Launchpad ne marche pas (pas d'icônes) mon écran externe en DVI se brouille en sortie de veille (MBAIR) mais il suffit d'appuyer sur input et ça remarche. Les écrans Vga sont toujours aussi ma gérés . Par contre VirtualBox marche impec (avec Windows 7 chez moi)  J'ai aussi une sensibilité plus forte avec Excel quand on sélectionne un filtre. La sélection saute parfois, c'est très sensible ...


----------



## big41 (24 Octobre 2013)

J'ai toujours une forte consommation de mémoire inexpliquée, heureusement que j'ai une capacité de 16gcar actuellement il n'y en a que 9 de disponible.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> J'ai toujours une forte consommation de mémoire inexpliquée, heureusement que j'ai une capacité de 16gcar actuellement il n'y en a que 9 de disponible.



Idem pour moi, mais comme je n'ai que 3 Gb, je ne te dis pas !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Churchill (24 Octobre 2013)

J'ai installé Mavericks hier soir. Mis à part le fait que ça a été très long, tout s'est bien passé. Je n'ai eu qu'une seule (petite) mauvaise surprise : dans le dashboard, le widget horloge est complètement "déformé", avec des aiguilles qui ne se trouvent plus au centre du cadran. Du coup, on n'arrive plus du tout à lire l'heure. 

Ce n'est qu'un inconvénient minime pour moi, mais si quelqu'un avait une explication et/ou une solution, ce serait parfait !


----------



## cypresshill (24 Octobre 2013)

Question toute bête mais je n arrive plus a déplacer l'icone d'un dossier/fichier dans le finder pour le positionner à l'endroit souhaité.

Il y a toujours le tri qui fait en sorte daligner toutes les icônes...

Pas très pratique du coup


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2013)

Je n'ai plus l'autofill avec 1password 3 ce matin. ça fonctionnait hier


----------



## kamuel (24 Octobre 2013)

Gros problème pour ma part, je suis sur un iMac japonais, donc avec un clavier querty, sauf que depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks, il a switche en azerty, et je n'arrive plus du tout a le remettre en querty...je suis pommé vraiment


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2013)

kamuel a dit:


> Gros problème pour ma part, je suis sur un iMac japonais, donc avec un clavier querty, sauf que depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks, il a switche en azerty, et je n'arrive plus du tout a le remettre en querty...je suis pommé vraiment



As-tu essayé d'aller dans "préférences système" - "Langue et région" - "Préférences clavier" ?


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2013)

cypresshill a dit:


> Question toute bête mais je n arrive plus a déplacer l'icone d'un dossier/fichier dans le finder pour le positionner à l'endroit souhaité.
> 
> Il y a toujours le tri qui fait en sorte d&#8217;aligner toutes les icônes...
> 
> Pas très pratique du coup


Il y a en effet un petit bug du genre.
De mon côté, après avoir déplacé un document sur le bureau, je ne pouvais plus en placer aucun à la place laissée libre.

J'ai remédié à ça en allant dans présentation / trier / aligner sur la grille

Depuis, cela fonctionne.
Certainement des fichiers .plist un poil différents et oubliés par la màj.

Je trouve à ce propos que le menu Présentation n'est pas très bien fini, pas très bien organisé.


----------



## kamuel (24 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> As-tu essayé d'aller dans "préférences système" - "Langue et région" - "Préférences clavier" ?



Oui, mais ça ne marche toujours pas


----------



## mathoulin (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis passé sous Mavericks, j'ai un problème avec Outlook (la dernière version 14.3.8).
Je relève régulièrement plusieurs dizaines de comptes pop (sauvegarde des mails de ma société). Depuis Mavericks, la relève automatique se solde par des dizaines de messages d'erreur du type "serveur surchargé" (pas tous, pas tout le temps et pas toujours les mêmes).
J'ai changé, pour tester d'où cela vient :

de fournisseur (Free ou Numéricable)
de machine (toujours sous Mavericks)
la fréquence de relève
de lieu
mais rien n'y fait. Ce n'est pas non plus lié au fournisseur de messagerie (privé, Free, Numéricable ont le même problème)
Une autre machine sous ML ne pose pas ce problème.
J'ai cherché sur Internet et je n'ai rien trouvé à part le problème avec gmail (sur les dizaines de comptes pop, je n'en 'ai qu'un sur Gmail).

Des idées ?

Merci.

Pierre MATHOULIN


----------



## cypresshill (24 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Il y a en effet un petit bug du genre.
> De mon côté, après avoir déplacé un document sur le bureau, je ne pouvais plus en placer aucun à la place laissée libre.
> 
> J'ai remédié à ça en allant dans présentation / trier / aligner sur la grille
> ...



A merci je vais tester cette manipulation pour voir


----------



## jeanmichel5 (24 Octobre 2013)

Etrange horreur... iMac 27" 2013 i7 32 Gb RAM - 2 HD WesternDigital 3-4 T. 1 HD LaCie Blade Runner, 1 HD Xtron FW 800, les autres en USB 3.0.
Après installation de 10.9, LaCie et Xtron renommés MyBook (nom par défaut des WesternDigital) et sont VIDES !!! Même en redémarrant sur 10.8.5 plus rien à faire, PERDUS !!!

Quelqu'un d'autre ?  Solution ?  Michel en Suisse.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé Mavericks depuis hier sur un IMac27 et un MacBook Pro retina.
Aucun problème majeur, sauf mise à jour un peu longuette sur l'IMac et quelques préférences ou règles LittleSnitch à reprogrammer. Rien de bien méchant.

Je n'ai pas de reproche majeur. Quelques petits bobos gênants :

- Léger temps de latence lors du passage d'un onglet à l'autre dans Safari (sans doute dû au fait que Safari met en "veille" provisoire les onglets non affichés.

- Je suis perturbé par le peu de visibilité des petits cercles de couleurs des tags, bien moins faciles à repérer que les anciennes "étiquettes". Par ailleurs, le classement ne se fait plus de la même façon (avec les étiquettes, on pouvait faire en sorte que les fichiers "sans étiquette" soient en haut de la fenêtre. Maintenant, ce n'est plus possible : ils sont toujours en bas).

- Plus gênant : l'impossibilité de lire les avi avec quicklook. Par contre, les mp4 passent.

Question applis : j'en ai testé pas mal (de chez apple ou autres) sans aucun problème, y compris Safari, ITunes (6000 titres), IPhoto (19000 photos) et consorts. Pour être précis, mon IMac possède plus de 1500 applications INSTALLEES et, pour l'instant, toutes celles que j'ai testées marchent (il faut dire que ce sont pour la majorité des sharewares ou freewares que je mets à jour en permanence, ceci expliquant sans doute cela).

Par conséquent, je pense que Mavericks a du boulot sur ma bécane, et pourtant, jusqu'à présent, tout baigne. J'en conclus que c'est une version d'OsX tout à fait satisfaisante, même si elle n'est pas parfaite. Je continue à tester et je vous tiens au courant si problèmes il y a...


----------



## Kinks67 (24 Octobre 2013)

Même commentaire que certains, Mavericks utilise 5 Go de RAM sur les 8 que j'ai en configuration normale (Finder+Mail+Safari+iTunes) alors qu'il n'en consommait que 2 sous Mountain Lion.

Mais d'après ce que j'ai lu sur un site en anglais

Get to know OS X Mavericks: Under the hood | Macworld

ça ne serait pas forcément un problème, c'est la nouvelle gestion de la RAM

Si quelqu'un qui maitrise la chose plus que moi pouvait nous expliquer ce serait sympa


----------



## Dap-Dap (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour 

Moi tout marche très bien, je suis assez content de Mavericks. Honnêtement, Mountain Lion était mon OS préféré jusqu'à présent (je connais les Mac depuis Snow Leopard, donc j'ai été aussi un "nostalgique" de SL au passage à Lion, qui merdait pas mal au début). Mais Mountain Lion était vraiment bien finalisé, à mon goût.
Ici, Mavericks reprends Mountain Lion en rajoutant quelques nouvelles fonctionnalités (les tags, que je bénie, notamment... le centre de notifications qui gagne encore un peu en intérêt), pour ce qui est de Plan et iBooks, personnellement ça ne m'apporte pas grand chose, parce que je les utilise assez peu sur mon iPhone... Et je ne parle pas des multi-moniteurs. Mais je suppose que c'est fort pratique pour certains 

Bref je la fais courte parce que pour l'instant tout me va très bien, tout sauf une chose qui me tape franchement sur le système :hein: , et je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne veut pas marcher :
Je ne peux plus sélectionner des morceaux de textes éparses en appuyant sur Cmd ! 
Pour sélectionner différents éléments, on appuie habituellement sur Cmd et on sélectionne ce que l'on veut... ça marche chez moi pour tout (morceaux iTunes par exemple), tout... sauf le texte ! En revanche, appuyer sur Maj pour sélectionner du début à la fin intégralement, ça fonctionne, Cmd+C/Cmd+V/Cmd+X/Cmd+A, tout ça fonctionne. Mais pas Cmd+sélection du texte, le texte est désélectionné au fur et à mesure
Et ça, ça m'énerve beaucoup et je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi ça ne fonctionne plus. 

Quelqu'un ?... 

EDIT : Ah, et j'oubliais l'effet, certes pratique, mais très kitch, des petites étoiles scintillantes dans le LaunchPad quand on a téléchargé une nouvelle application ! J'ai été étonné que ça soit si... ridicule, disons-le.


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2013)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Bref je la fais courte parce que pour l'instant tout me va très bien, tout sauf une chose qui me tape franchement sur le système :hein: , et je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne veut pas marcher :
> Je ne peux plus sélectionner des morceaux de textes éparses en appuyant sur Cmd !



Ca ne va pas t'aider mais sur ma machine cela fonctionne aussi bien avec Word qu'avec TextEdit.

Et je n'ai pas de solution à te proposer.


----------



## Dap-Dap (24 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Ca ne va pas t'aider mais sur ma machine cela fonctionne aussi bien avec Word qu'avec TextEdit.
> 
> Et je n'ai pas de solution à te proposer.



Ah eh bien du coup j'ai tenté sur TextEdit (je n'ai pas Word), et ça fonctionne...
Mais ça ne fonctionne pas quand je suis sur Safari, et pas non plus avec Pages (le nouveau)...


----------



## cyro (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour
installation sur MoutainLion sur Mac Mini de 2012 avec 8Go RAM sans problème si ce nest plantage de Safari. Après suppression de GLIMS, Safari est redevenu OK.

Par contre avec Mail ouvert et différents petits utilitaires ouverts (Menumeters, RSS Menu, etc) avec lapplication Memory Clean je pouvais descendre à 70% de mémoire libre sous MountainLion, maintenant ce nest plus que 55%. je croyais pourtant quavec Mavericks la gestion de la mémoire était meilleur!
Cyrille


----------



## Erem (24 Octobre 2013)

Mavericks installé avec succès sur un MBP 
Je n'avais pas les applis iLife, mais elles m'ont été "offertes" du fait que ce MBP a été acheté début octobre (bouton "installer" dans le MacAppStrore). Cool 
GarageBand se présente dans une nouvelle version suite à l'install de Mavericks. Et en passant, le mac re-télécharge les ressources nécessaires à GB, boucles et compagnie... alors qu'elles étaient déjà là avec la version de GB sous MoutainLion.
iTunes est mis à jour également.
iMovie est mis à jour également.
iPhoto est mis à jour également (vers la version 9.5).... et c'est là le seul pb que j'ai remarqué : il n'y a plus la fonction de gravure de DVD ou CD dans les menus d'iPhoto 
D'après l'Aide de iPhoto (est-elle bien à jour, l'Aide ?) il est indiqué que pour sauvegarder ses photos sur DVD ou CD, il faudrait passer par le menu exporter (créer un dossier sur le bureau, exporter les photos et graver le dossier). C'est complètement nul car *l'exportation ne permet pas de savoir dans iPhoto si on excède la capacité du support* et *ne va pas permettre la gravure intuitive des photos dans la même chronologie que dans iPhoto*, et enfin, *quid des lieux, visages, tags en tous genres quand on exporte les images ?* Snif, j'aimais bien les DVD de bibliothèques iPhoto qui se présentent comme dans l'application 
Vous pouvez confirmer que cette gravure n'est plus dispo dans votre iPhoto 9.5 ? Merci !


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2013)

cyro a dit:


> Bonjour
> installation sur MoutainLion sur Mac Mini de 2012 avec 8Go RAM sans problème si ce n&#8217;est plantage de Safari. Après suppression de GLIMS, Safari est redevenu OK.
> 
> Par contre avec Mail ouvert et différents petits utilitaires ouverts (Menumeters, RSS Menu, etc) avec l&#8217;application Memory Clean je pouvais descendre à 70% de mémoire libre sous MountainLion, maintenant ce n&#8217;est plus que 55%. je croyais pourtant qu&#8217;avec Mavericks la gestion de la mémoire était meilleur!
> Cyrille


Est-ce parce que la mémoire est à priori disponible qu'elle est mieux gérée ?

Vivez avec le nouvel os avant de vous alarmer


----------



## filaton (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Je rencontre un problème avec le Bluetooth sur mon MBR 13" 2011. 
Au bout d'un certain temps, la souris et le clavier se déconnectent et quand je vais dans les préférences Bluetooth, ça lague à mort et je ne peux pas désactiver le Bluetooth.

Quelqu'un rencontrerait il le même problème ou aurait une solution ?


----------



## wyterasta (24 Octobre 2013)

salut!
pas mécontent de Mavericks même si la différence ne saute pas aux yeux!!!

deux questions sinon
- sur le finder si vous sélectionnez un document .pages et que vous faites un cmd+O ou cmd+P ca plante aussi chez vous??? (pages ne répond pas!)
- dans l'appli mail, pour ceux qui ont une boite Gmail, le dossier super pratique qui s'appelait "tous les messages" et qui regroupait archi-tout (les envoyés, les reçus et même les effacés) à disparu??? 


heu bon c'est quand même pas une mise a jour majeure!


----------



## flamingo98039 (24 Octobre 2013)

cmd+O avec un document .pages dans le Finder, pas de problème, il s'ouvre normalement (et rapidement)


----------



## wyterasta (24 Octobre 2013)

flamingo98039 a dit:


> cmd+O avec un document .pages dans le Finder, pas de problème, il s'ouvre normalement (et rapidement)



arrrgh c'est encore pire d'etre le seul! bon je reboote!


----------



## Ielvin (24 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il serait bon de rappeler, qu'avant de faire la mise à jour vers Mavericks, on devrait faire celles qui vont favoriser son implémentation, sauf erreur au nombre de trois, elles sont clairement mises en évidence.
> 
> L'ayant fait, je ne rencontre aucun des problèmes relevés



c'est extremement précis ce que tu écris là, tu pourrais détailler un petit peu ?

Merci


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2013)

je dirais:

1/ sauvegarde
2/ sauvegarde
3/ sauvegarde

(a prendre sur le ton de l'humour mais je pense que je dois pas être loin de la bonne réponse)


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (24 Octobre 2013)

Punaise vous avez lu ça : 
Mavericks supprime une partie de la synchronisation en local avec iTunes


----------



## emink (24 Octobre 2013)

Suite, côté autonomie (MBA 2012, ssd 128, 4Go).

Eh ben c'est bluffant ! Je suis passé à plus de 5 heures, alors que j'étais à moins de 4h. Ce n'est pas une mesure très méthodique (pas mesurée), mais observée. Mais c'est clairement en augmentation sensible.

Finalement, j'ai de la chance, pour l'instant, cette MaJ se passe très bien, tout fonctionne (courage à ceux qui ont des pépins).


----------



## wyterasta (24 Octobre 2013)

wyterasta a dit:


> arrrgh c'est encore pire d'etre le seul! bon je reboote!



Sans effet. 
Le cmd+p marche sur un .pdf donc via aperçu mais pas sur un .pages.


----------



## big41 (24 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Idem pour moi, mais comme je n'ai que 3 Gb, je ne te dis pas !!!!! :rateau:


Ah ben j'te plains 
Là actuellement avec Safari, Mail et iTunes d'ouvert j'ai 8,2G de libre, la moitié de la mémoire installée est utilisée...??? 
J'ai jeter un oeil au moniteur d'activité et j'ai deux tâches qui pompe beaucoup plus que les autres:
- kernel_task prend 947Mo
- com.apple.spewchrecognition.core.speechrecognitiond occupe 810Mo
Voilà pour les deux plus gourmand, et j'ose pas quitter ces tâches sans savoir ce que je risque à le faire


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2013)

bon...voici des news, ce n'était pas mavericks qui était en cause pour mon problème, car je vous écrit de mavericks installé sur mon dd externe branché sur le macbook pro de ma compagne( :* ) ... donc ça veut dire que c'est hardware sur mon macbook pro 17".... à suivre....


----------



## Ielvin (24 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> je dirais:
> 
> 1/ sauvegarde
> 2/ sauvegarde
> ...



ahah 

je pensais aux maj successives de l'OS mais c'est stupide, on peut passer le SL à MAV d'un coup..


----------



## jfkm (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je me permets de vous demander si quelqu'un a un lien me permettant de m'expliquer comment installer Maveriks sur un DD Externe afin de le tester sur mon MBA...

Je l'avais fait pour ML, mais impossible de me souvenir comment...

Merci.

JF


----------



## fom (24 Octobre 2013)

Le plaisir d'installer maverick (gratuitement  ) a été de courte durée vu que depuis, dès la sortie de veille tout devient instable, de gros bug sur l'écran, la batterie qui descend à vue d'oeil... lenteur, et j'en passe!!! que se passe-t-il???!!!!! pour info j'ai un macbook pro 15' 2,4ghz icore 5...






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

non non l'image n'est pas floutée!!!


----------



## funkylifestyle (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,
N'ayant pas réussi à faire la MAJ vers Mavericks à partir de l'app store, j'ai créé une clé USB bootable.

1/ A partir de cette clé bootable, est-il possible de faire une simple MAJ (sans clean install) car j'ai la flemme de tous réinstaller... Comment faire ?

2/ Si j'opte finalement pour une clean install de Mavericks, pourrais-je simplement restaurer toutes les données et les softs à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine réalisée sous ML ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## eMKa (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'étais sous ML avant hier, puis j'ai décidé de faire la maj un peu à l'arrache vu le peu de différence entre ML et Mav.

Cependant...

1 - le Finder est devenu poussif
2 - le scroll (peu importe l'endroit : Chrome, Finder, etc) est abominable. Là où ML était très fluide, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il est aussi saccadé sous Mav.
3 - le touchpad est complètement à la ramasse niveau calibration (voir 1 et 2), pour lancer le Launchpad je n'avais jamais eu de problème sous ML, là sous Mav une fois sur deux la transparence du Launchpad reste et ne va pas au bout, comme si il fallait frotter ses doigts de A vers B tout le long (alors que normalement, sous ML, le fait d'exécuter le mouvement rapidement lançait le Launchpad sans soucis !).

Du coup je trouve la navigation sous Mavericks ultra désagréable, et je trouve l'OS lent du coup..

Je n'avais aucun de ces soucis sous ML 

Voici ma config au cas où : 
- MBPro mid-2010 (i5, 4Go, GT330)
- 1 SSD en disque système (Intel X25-M 80 Go) et le HDD Mac de 320Go comme second disque.

Certains ont un ressenti similaire ?


----------



## pickwick (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, J'ai installé Mavericks sur mon iMac 24 pouces de mi 2007. 
J'ai un souci étrange, à la fenêtre d'ouverture de session, les indices des mots de passe des comptes utilisateurs continuent à s'afficher même si on les a effacés dans les préférences systèmes....
Étrange.
Je ne trouve pas le système plus rapide et j'ai des soucis tout à fait nouveau de plantage de Safari, inexistants ou presque auparavant chez moi sous ML.


De là à dire que je vais refaire une clean install, il nY a pas loin.
Peut être vais-je attendre la 10.9.1.


----------



## Dark_Templar (24 Octobre 2013)

J'ai fais la mise à jour ce matin sur l'iMac de mon boulot. Je n'avais remarqué aucun problème jusqu'à cet après-midi quand j'ai eu une notification d'erreur de la sauvegarde Time Machine.

Les sauvegardes se font sur un Netgear ReadyNAS distant. Le disque est bien repéré mais la préparation de la sauvegarde échoue, après une loooonnnnnngue période d'essai. 

Je vais demander demain à l'informaticien de détruire l'archive de sauvegarde et relancer une sauvegarde. Nous verrons bien.


----------



## Waiting_the_True (24 Octobre 2013)

Salut, 

Quelqu'un a-t-il testé 
	
	



```
sudo defaults write /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui KeepAlive -bool false
```
 sous Mavericks? 

C'est que j'ai peur de me prendre un kernel panic en pleine face 

Cordialement.


----------



## Elfstone (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'installer Mavericks sur mon Macbook Pro 13" (fin 2011). Lorsqu'il a redémarré, j'ai bien eu l'écran avec la pomme et la roue. Puis l'écran s'est foncé, la roue a tourné, bug gris et retour sur écran foncé puis bug gris... J'ai laissé faire 5 mn, puis j'ai forcé l'arrêt. Le Macbook a redémarré normalement, et j'ai accédé à mon bureau. J'espère que ce dysfonctionnement n'aura pas de conséquences fâcheuses.

Au niveau du fonctionnement, tout m'a l'air normal. A part Onyx et Ccleaner, mes apps marchent correctement. Safari tourne impecc et Itunes de même sur les premiers essais. Les nouveautés sont plutôt sympa, notamment les tags et l'affichage des notifications qui permet de répondre ou fermer pour les mails. Par contre, je n'ai pas d'option "supprimer".

Seules remarques : j'ai de temps à autre le pointeur qui se transforme en roue arc-en-ciel très brièvement, et cette même roue qui apparaît aussi lorsque je lance une app pour la première fois.

Par contre, j'aurai deux questions :

- Le cadenas permettant de verrouiller les préférences a disparu, est-ce normal ?
- Dois-je aller sur le site d'Apple pour dl un update Java, je ne sais pas si je l'ai toujours avec le changement d'OS ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bon courage pour celles et ceux qui se lancent dans l'installation


----------



## kyaude (24 Octobre 2013)

sphillips a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors de mon côté, zéro souci pour le moment, et je suis très content de ce Mavericks !
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Dans la même attente que vous, j'espérais un effet rétroactif activé par une exportation ou à chaque fois qu'un site référencé dans trousseau était appelé dans Safari mais rien de tout cela.
Vraiment déçu par ce minimalisme du meilleur système gratuit du monde. "1Password" sait faire une exportation depuis trousseau mais il est trop cher ... Arbitrage en vue.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (24 Octobre 2013)

J'ai continué à tester et ai constaté sur le MacBook pro de ma femme que Safari posait effectivement des problèmes assez sérieux (plantage, pas moyen d'ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet ou une nouvelle fenêtre...), alors que j'ai travaillé une bonne partie de la journée sur mon IMac en utilisant des onglets multiples (jusqu'à une quarantaine à la fois) sans le moindre problème.

Je confirme donc ce j'ai dit pour ce qui est de Mavericks sur un IMac (j'ai encore testé pas mal d'applis depuis, pratiquement toutes ont fonctionné), mais je suis plus réservé pour ce qui est des portables (et à la lecture des posts, je constate que la plupart des problèmes apparaissent surtout sur ceux-ci).


----------



## dand17 (24 Octobre 2013)

machine: Macbook air mid 2013, I7; 8go ram

Bonjour, j'ai constaté depuis  Mavericks que parfois le kernel task prend plus de 100% du processeur alors que j'ai quasiment aucune appli ouverte et que la batterie part beaucoup plus vite.

si quelqu'un a le même problème?


----------



## jeanlo123 (24 Octobre 2013)

Suite à une fausse manipulation de ma part, j'ai interrompu l'installation et arrêté mon MacBook Pro. Je suis retourné sur l'Apple store. J'ai cliqué sur télécharger. J'ai eu un message me disant que mavericks était déjà installé et si je voulais le réinstaller . Ce que j'ai fait et tout marche nickel. Je ne regrette pas. Mon MacBook est plus rapide. Pages est vraiment mieux , Safari aussi.

Ceux qui ont des problèmes, peut être essayer une réinstalle . Pour moi cela a marché.

Une question, pourquoi sur les mêmes machines, certains ont des problèmes d'autres pas. Autant je peux comprendre sur des PC qui ont des fabricants différents . Mais sur des MacBook Pro de la même année, comment est-ce possible ?


----------



## MadBeatle46 (24 Octobre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> J'ai continué à tester et ai constaté sur le MacBook pro de ma femme que Safari posait effectivement des problèmes assez sérieux (plantage, pas moyen d'ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet ou une nouvelle fenêtre...), alors que j'ai travaillé une bonne partie de la journée sur mon IMac en utilisant des onglets multiples (jusqu'à une quarantaine à la fois) sans le moindre problème.
> 
> Je confirme donc ce j'ai dit pour ce qui est de Mavericks sur un IMac (j'ai encore testé pas mal d'applis depuis, pratiquement toutes ont fonctionné), mais je suis plus réservé pour ce qui est des portables (et à la lecture des posts, je constate que la plupart des problèmes apparaissent surtout sur ceux-ci).



Problème résolu. Il y avait encore l'ancienne version de glims. J'ai installé la mise à jour et ça marche à nouveau.


----------



## Jarod063 (24 Octobre 2013)

Je suppose que mon avis ne servira pas la communauté.
Juste pour dire que mon Mac Mini mi-2011 i5 2.5 s'est mis à jour sans problème.
Pas de "fresh install" en ce qui me concerne. Tout est simplement fonctionnel et enfin le problème de temps d'extinction ou de redémarrage anormalement long sous ML a enfin disparu.
Je ne peux pas dire si c'est plus fluide, plus rapide, car déjà avant sous ML je ne notais aucun ralentissement pour ce que j'en faisais.

Enfin, je n'ai rien de très spécial installé en software 
Pour les utilitaires (à jour) :
- Totalfinder
- Hyperdock
- Perian
- Ntfs for Mac Osx
- Flip4Mac
- CleanMyMac
- TrimEnabler
Pour les applications :
- Photoshop CS6
- Lightroom 5.2
- Suite Office 2011
- Toast Titanium
- Suite iWorks
- Aperture
- DxO Optic Pro 8

+ quelques bricoles

Et comme dit plus haut, tout fonctionne.


----------



## Magikphil (25 Octobre 2013)

Après 2 jours d'essai, Mavericks c'est bien installé sur imac 27 mi-2010 mais impossible de démarrer. Sans cesse bloqué sur la pomme et l'écran gris. J'ai essayé toute les possibilités proposées sur le site d'apple, rien y a fait.

J'ai également essayé de réparer le disque et les permissions qui c'est passé sans problème mais toujours impossible de redémarrer :mouais:

Pareil avec une installation sur usb avec Diskmaker. L'installation avec formatage complet c'est bien déroulée mais pas possible de retrouver le bureau.

J'ai capitulé ce soir et réinstallé ML par une sauvegarde timemachine.

Je n'ai plus de solutions mais suis  de tout ce temps perdu, grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Mad Martigan (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé Mavericks, mise à jour et non pas clean install. En le redémarrant, il me demande le mot de passe de mon macbook, que j'ai rentré moultes fois avant de me rendre compte que ce n'était pas qu'un problème de faute de frappe si mon mot de passe était refusé. Rien en ligne sur ce sujet... 

Heureusement, avant de passer à la restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde, je me suis rendu compte qu'en haut à droite de la fenêtre de connection au mac, le clavier était indiqué comme 'américain'.

Un clic -> clavier français, et fin de la grosse frayeur.

G.


----------



## takamaka (25 Octobre 2013)

dand17 a dit:


> machine: Macbook air mid 2013, I7; 8go ram
> 
> Bonjour, j'ai constaté depuis  Mavericks que parfois le kernel task prend plus de 100% du processeur alors que j'ai quasiment aucune appli ouverte et que la batterie part beaucoup plus vite.
> 
> si quelqu'un a le même problème?



Oui. Lire les posts précédents


----------



## MyosineDeType2 (25 Octobre 2013)

eMKa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'étais sous ML avant hier, puis j'ai décidé de faire la maj un peu à l'arrache vu le peu de différence entre ML et Mav.
> 
> ...



Exactement le même pour le touchpad et le scroll. En plus de certaines animations peu fluide du boot ( la pomme qui saccade )


----------



## Kenny31 (25 Octobre 2013)

Installé immédiatement je n'ai constaté aucune amelioration (au contraire) de la rapidité. Une Clean instal réglera peut être ce problème de lenteur sur mon disque dur plein à craquer.

J'ai cependant constaté quelques problèmes et changements...
- Le lauchpad "coince" très souvent entre deux pages d'app et m'oblige à reglisser pour afficher l'autre moitié de la page (suis-je le seul ?).
- L'affichage du bureau (écartement des doigts) et le lancement du launchpad (rapprochement des doigts) sont "proportionnels" à l'écartement des doigts. Totalement inutile mais si je ne suis pas assez rapide il m'arrive que l'animation du launchpad reste en transparence par dessus mon bureau (encore une fois, suis-je le seul ?).
- La "suspension d'activité" met presque 1 minute à se mettre en action. En effet dans un premier temps l'écran et le clavier s'éteignent, puis près d'1min plus tard l'ordinateur suspend enfin l'activité en coupant les DD. Jusqu'à present la mise en veille s'opérait immédiatement (comme lorsque l'on ferme le capot) et le DD suivait au bout de quelques secondes.
- Les iBook et PDF n'étant plus gérés par iTunes, il n'est plus possible d'en éditer les tag (auteur, titre, année, etc.) Puisque iBooks ne le permet pas...
- Le Mac AppStore plante systématiquement durant les mises à jours et me demande plusieurs fois le mot de passe de mon compte..
- Une logiciel mis a jour se lance une premiere fois, puis lors d'une deuxième execution l'Appstore se lance et retelecharge l'application (pourquoi ?). Si j'annule cette mise à jour depuis le launchpad (via la petite croix pour supprimer l'app), l'app ne se supprime pas mais le téléchargement s'annule et l'app est a nouveau disponible...

Voilà pour ma part les points noirs de ce nouvel OS... Si vous rencontré ces problèmes cela me rassurerait 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h22 ----------




eMKa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'étais sous ML avant hier, puis j'ai décidé de faire la maj un peu à l'arrache vu le peu de différence entre ML et Mav.
> 
> ...



Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul, le trackpad est une catastrophe...
J'ai également des bug d'affichage au démarrage, un RESET PRAM a réglé ce problème mais la pomme saccade toujours

Config : MacBook Pro 15" debut-2011 i7 2.2GHz, 16Go de RAM, DD 500Go 7200rpm


----------



## ziommm (25 Octobre 2013)

Perso la navigation 3 doigts ne fonctionne plus du tout pour moi, ni dans safari/chrome, ni dans le finder. L'option est pourtant bien cochée dans les paramètres du trackpad.


----------



## leelou01 (25 Octobre 2013)

Personnellement la mise à jour de mes machines se fait un peu dans la douleur:

MacBook Air 212: problème avec safari ( résolu en supprimant glims), problème avec le firewall ( recherche de solution en cours). La batterie font au soleil malgré reset du smc et PRAM

Imac i3 fusion drive maison: problème avec les identifiants iCloud qui plante préférence système et bloque toutes les applications qui en sont tributaire ( contact, message, FaceTime....) je vais tenter une nouvelle installation....

MacBook unibody 2009: installation nickel.!!!  Va comprendre.....

Il me reste encore un Mac Mini 2011 a mettre a jour... A suivre


----------



## jose20 (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 
je viens de faire mon téléchargement de la dernière mise a jour  _OS X Mavericks,
jusque no problème , lors de l'installation , on me demande un passe administrateur 
j'ai jamais eu un passe sur mon ordi (imac 27)

au téléchargement j'ai bien donner mon identifiant Appel , pas de probleme  ....

trois fois que je recommence le téléchargement et l'installation 

merci de votre aide 

amicalement
_


----------



## Bambouille (25 Octobre 2013)

Si tu n'as jamais eu de mot de passe sur ton ordi alors valide sans celui ci


----------



## Blaster (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

L'installation de Mavericks s'est très bien déroulée sur mon Mac et pour l'instant il tourne sans problèmes.
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire tous les messages postés ici, donc je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a le même petit souci que moi. 
C'est-à-dire, au démarrage lors de l'introduction du mot de passe, apparemment le clavier (Bluetooth) est passé en mode QWERTY. 
J'ai vérifié dans les Préférences Système > méthode de saisie et le clavier se trouve bien en azerty.
Cela ne me dérange pas trop, étant donné que mon Mac est sous tension en permanence, mais bon, je suis un peu maniaque et j'aime quand tout fonctionne bien.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

quelques problèmes répertorié çi et là 
par contre iTunes 11.1.2 c'est la cata ( pire qu'un interview de Patrice Evra.. )
presque inutilisable
roue de la mort à chaque clic puis ok puis roue de la mort puis marche etc...
en changeant de session il semble que cela fonctionne
quels sont les fichiers vérolés Itunes à virer de ma session ?
merci


----------



## MyosineDeType2 (25 Octobre 2013)

Kenny31 a dit:


> Installé immédiatement je n'ai constaté aucune amelioration (au contraire) de la rapidité. Une Clean instal réglera peut être ce problème de lenteur sur mon disque dur plein à craquer.
> 
> J'ai cependant constaté quelques problèmes et changements...
> - Le lauchpad "coince" très souvent entre deux pages d'app et m'oblige à reglisser pour afficher l'autre moitié de la page (suis-je le seul ?).
> ...



Comme j'ai cité plus haut, j'en rencontre plusieurs, surtout ceux du launchpad et trackpad. En revanche les soucis d'iTunes et Mac App Store non.
Bref, j'attends un correctif, mais je vais faire une clean installe néanmoins histoire de voir.

Est ce possible de partitoinner le disque et avoir une partition 10.8 et une autre 10.9 ?


----------



## IceandFire (25 Octobre 2013)

IceandFire a dit:


> bon...voici des news, ce n'était pas mavericks qui était en cause pour mon problème, car je vous écrit de mavericks installé sur mon dd externe branché sur le macbook pro de ma compagne( :* ) ... donc ça veut dire que c'est hardware sur mon macbook pro 17".... à suivre....



Alors ce matin j'ai enlevé la ram à tour de role, et ça ne fontionne toujours pas...
donc ce n'est pas la ram ni le DD ni le systeme Mavericks....
La carte mère vous croyez ?


----------



## Magikphil (25 Octobre 2013)

IceandFire a dit:


> Alors ce matin j'ai enlevé la ram à tour de role, et ça ne fontionne toujours pas...
> donc ce n'est pas la ram ni le DD ni le systeme Mavericks....
> La carte mère vous croyez ?



Ne perd pas de temps, reviens sur ML ton ordi fonctionne surement très bien


----------



## scaryfan (25 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous !

Perso, j'ai un bug avec iTunes : iTunes Store ne veut plus s'afficher.
Il y a "Accès à l'iTunes Store en cours..." en haut avec la barre d'avancement... mais rien ne s'affiche... 
Et l'AS aussi... pas d'accès aux serveurs d'Apple semblerait-il...
C'est balo...


----------



## flamingo98039 (25 Octobre 2013)

bon avec iBooks je n'arrivais plus a supprimer des ebook et des PDF sous l'énervement j'ai supprimé iBooks avec AppCleaner, bon après la pression retombée, sans solution alternative pour synchroniser avec l'iPad, j'ai dû réinstaller mavericks 

Au final je garderais (forcément) iBooks pour les eBooks de l'Apple Store, pour les pdf je vais essayer de trouver un catalogueur, dommage que l'on puisse pas éditer les titres, affecter des genre, catégories aux pdf avec iBooks.

iBooks c'est bien...mais juste pour le Book Store


----------



## cypresshill (25 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Il y a en effet un petit bug du genre.
> De mon côté, après avoir déplacé un document sur le bureau, je ne pouvais plus en placer aucun à la place laissée libre.
> 
> J'ai remédié à ça en allant dans présentation / trier / aligner sur la grille
> ...



mon problème de dossier n'est pas résolu.
J'ai restaurer les permissions etc. rien n'y fait.

J'ai ce problème uniquement dans certain dossier pas tous, étrange...


----------



## Blaster (25 Octobre 2013)

Blaster a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> L'installation de Mavericks s'est très bien déroulée sur mon Mac et pour l'instant il tourne sans problèmes.
> Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire tous les messages postés ici, donc je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a le même petit souci que moi.
> ...



Certaines choses pour l'instant ne me plaisent pas avec Mavericks, Ce matin j'ai restauré OS X Lion avec Time Machine, quel plaisir de retrouver un Mac qui fonctionne convenablement.

Triste à dire, mais Apple n'est plus ce que c'était, néanmoins je n'irais pas voir ailleurs.


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2013)

IceandFire a dit:


> Alors ce matin j'ai enlevé la ram à tour de role, et ça ne fontionne toujours pas...
> donc ce n'est pas la ram ni le DD ni le systeme Mavericks....
> La carte mère vous croyez ?



Hello.

Peux-tu reprendre tes misères dans l'ordre ? Ce fil est un peu chargé et il est difficile de suivre.

Peut-être ouvrir un nouvel fil spécifique serait utile pour suivre au mieux les opérations ?


----------



## Halilouyah (25 Octobre 2013)

Mavericks installé depuis hier sur un Mac mini 2012, installé rapide et nickel  enfin presque...depuis mon écran n'est réconnu qu'en résolution 1344 x 1008 au lieu de 1920 x 1280 précedemment. une idée du pourquoi du comment de la chose ? thanks.


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2013)

Blaster a dit:


> Triste à dire, mais Apple n'est plus ce que c'était



Personnellement, je dirais plutôt que Apple est ce qu'il a toujours été 

Question de point de vue.


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Personnellement, je dirais plutôt que Apple est ce qu'il a toujours été
> 
> Question de point de vue.


C'est aussi le mien.


----------



## IceandFire (25 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Peux-tu reprendre tes misères dans l'ordre ? Ce fil est un peu chargé et il est difficile de suivre.
> 
> Peut-être ouvrir un nouvel fil spécifique serait utile pour suivre au mieux les opérations ?



Hello Da 
oui je vais faire ça 
mais je pense le porter chez mon Apple resseler


----------



## scaryfan (25 Octobre 2013)

scaryfan a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Perso, j'ai un bug avec iTunes : iTunes Store ne veut plus s'afficher.
> Il y a "Accès à l'iTunes Store en cours..." en haut avec la barre d'avancement... mais rien ne s'affiche...
> ...



Itunes est revenu mais les vignettes ne s'affichent pas... 
Et l'AS ne répond toujours pas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------




scaryfan a dit:


> Itunes est revenu mais les vignettes ne s'affichent pas...
> Et l'AS ne répond toujours pas...



Arrivez-vous à vous connecter au site apple.com ?
Pour moi, impossible de le faire... pourtant ma connexion fonctionne pour les autres sites.


----------



## dvd (25 Octobre 2013)

Je ne sais pas si cela est pareil pour vous mais lorsque je souhaite enregistrer un nouveau document et que je veux lui accoler un nouveau tag, le systeme bugue. si je mets le tag "biere" par exemple, l'OS ne reconnait pas et veut pas l'ajouter. La solution étant d'écrire le tag quelque part et de coller après...


----------



## boddy (25 Octobre 2013)

dvd a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cela est pareil pour vous mais lorsque je souhaite enregistrer un nouveau document et que je veux lui accoler un nouveau tag, le systeme bugue. si je mets le tag "biere" par exemple, l'OS ne reconnait pas et veut pas l'ajouter. La solution étant d'écrire le tag quelque part et de coller après...




Et "eau minérale" il prend ?


 Désolée, je sors...


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2013)

dvd a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cela est pareil pour vous mais lorsque je souhaite enregistrer un nouveau document et que je veux lui accoler un nouveau tag, le systeme bugue. si je mets le tag "biere" par exemple, l'OS ne reconnait pas et veut pas l'ajouter. La solution étant d'écrire le tag quelque part et de coller après...





boddy a dit:


> Et "eau minérale" il prend ?
> 
> 
> Désolée, je sors...



Ma machine tient bien l'alcool.
Une petite bière ne provoque aucun bug. Pas plus que vodka, vin rouge, shooter

Essayé avec TextEdit et Word.


----------



## Mathias170390 (25 Octobre 2013)

par contre, si sous Lion 4 Go de dam me suffisaient la plupart du temps, maintenant, sous Mavericks, juste avec safari et itunes d'ouvert, il me reste à cet instant 230 Mo de libre XD, donc passage par la case 8 Go obligatoire pour cet OS =)

Cordialement, Mathias


----------



## scaryfan (25 Octobre 2013)

Mathias170390 a dit:


> par contre, si sous Lion 4 Go de dam me suffisaient la plupart du temps, maintenant, sous Mavericks, juste avec safari et itunes d'ouvert, il me reste à cet instant 230 Mo de libre XD, donc passage par la case 8 Go obligatoire pour cet OS =)
> 
> Cordialement, Mathias



Perso, ça fait depuis longtemps que je suis passé à 8 Go et au SSD... ce genre d'upgrade matériel booste quand même pas mal une machine vieillissante.
Et la prochaine machine que je vais prendre aura automatiquement 16 Go (upgradable si possible... ce qui est de moins en moins vrai chez Apple).


----------



## lyelle10 (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,
Voilà, je souhaite revenir à ical mais depuis la maj Mavericks je ne trouve plus le calendrier normalement livré avec OSX...
Comment le réinstaller ? Et puis il y a pire : Busycal ne marche plus sous Mavericks !
Avez-vous rencontré ce souci ?
Merci


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2013)

Ici, iCal existe mais s'appelle Calendrier.
BusyCal fonctionne parfaitement et vient d'être mis à jour pour corriger quelques bugs mineurs (affichage essentiellement).


----------



## lyelle10 (25 Octobre 2013)

Da Capo : Justement j'ai beau chercher "calendrier", "calendar" ou "ical" : rien dans mon mac.
Sinon pour la nouvelle version Busycal : 49 dollars quand même !
Et puis j'aurais bien testé les nouvelles fonction du calendrier d'aujourd'hui...
Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il a bien pu devenir !


----------



## franpasc (25 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,
Tout s'est bien passé pour faire la clé grâce au lien de 'Locke'.
Après fait un joli clone, l'installation sur mon MBP mid2011 s'est déroulée sans problème.
Ça marche au poil et pour l'instant, l'autonomie a plutôt l'air en progression...
J'ai voulu essayer le trousseau iCloud, mais là... soucis !
Tout correct, jusqu'à la demande du numéro de téléphone pour la vérification...
Hélas, l'indicatif de la Polynésie n'apparait pas dans la liste... ça viendra (ou pas) plus tard...
bonne journée à tous


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2013)

lyelle10 a dit:


> Da Capo : Justement j'ai beau chercher "calendrier", "calendar" ou "ical" : rien dans mon mac.
> Sinon pour la nouvelle version Busycal : 49 dollars quand même !
> Et puis j'aurais bien testé les nouvelles fonction du calendrier d'aujourd'hui...
> Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il a bien pu devenir !



Bon, là en effet, c'est étrange qu'il manque une application.

Je n'ai d'autre conseil à formuler que de :
1 : créer une sauvegarde de ce qui existe,
2 : tenter de réinstaller Maverick.

S'agissant de BusyCal, j'ai longuement hésité, mais la gratuité de Maverick a fini de me convaincre. Calendrier ne propose aucune fonction de liste intelligente, pas de calcul de durée, est définitivement indépendant de Rappels, etc. Bref, j'ai passé le cap récemment et j'ai payé.

Attention tout de même, BusyCal utilise les données de Calendrier. Je ne suis pas sur du tout qu'il puisse fonctionner de façon indépendante. Et surtout je n'ai pas envie d'effacer Calendrier pour le vérifier


----------



## takamaka (25 Octobre 2013)

Bon malgré mes recherches et actions (SMC, PRAM, &#8230, la batterie ou l'information donnée par le menu continue à avoir un fonctionnement erratique. Je vais chronométrer l'autonomie du MBA jusqu'à "extinction des feux". J'aurais ainsi une idée plus précise du gain d'autonomie sous Maverick ou pas! :mouais:

Sinon voilà 2 liens trouvés après surf :

How to Speed Up, Clean Up, and Revive Your Mac

How to Fix OS X Mavericks' Biggest Annoyances


----------



## jujuv71 (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

j'ai installé Mavericks directement sur SL.
Et j'ai des petits problèmes de latences graphiques. Des scintillements du Dock et de l'écran quand je passe d'un bureau à un autre, et surtout, d'une app plein écran, ce n'est pas fluide du tout et la barre des menus et le Dock scintillent à tout va !!

Est-ce que certaines personnes ont rencontrés le même problème avec un MBA récent ?

Ma config :
MBA 2012
Core i7 2GHz
CG HD4000
8 Go RAM.

Merci pour vos retour ou vous conseils (à part faire une clean install )


----------



## Madalvée (25 Octobre 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai installé Mavericks directement sur SL.
> 
> ...


Comment as-tu pu installer Snow sur un MBA 2012 ?


----------



## jujuv71 (25 Octobre 2013)

ML&#8230;&#8230; pas SL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 

mon doigt a ripé&#8230;&#8230; pardon&#8230;

ou alors, c'est la nostalgie de SL&#8230;&#8230; :-/


----------



## jfkm (25 Octobre 2013)

MB Air mi-2012 4 Go  128Go flash.

Je viens d'installer Mavericks sur un DD Externe pour tester un peu.

Question rapidité, difficile de me faire une idée, il est installé sur un vieux DD Externe, en usb, forcément il ne peut être aussi "performant" que si directement installé sur le ssd de mon Mac...

J'ai regardé un peu, tout semble fonctionner.

Tout, SAUF : la synchro de calendrier avec mon agenda Gmail... Dans la configuration de compte, je créé donc un compte Google, et je coche mail, contacts, calendrier pour être synchronisés. 
Mail, Contacts, pas de soucis. La synhro se fait.

Mais pour Calendrier, rien à faire. Il ne veut pas s'en occuper !

Pour moi qui travaille aléatoirement avec Google agenda et Calendrier, c'est un GROS soucis.

Vous avez des infos ?

Secondement, je me pose une question: en cas d'installation de Mavericks sur le Mac, comment revenir ensuite à Mountain si besoin ?

J'ai à ma disposition:

Sauvegardes Time Machine de Mountain.
Clone de Mountain (mais pas l'utilitaire installation Mountain dans les applications...)

Je ne comprends pas bien comment on peut réinstaller un OS (Mountain) sur un autre OS 5Mavericks) via les auvegardes de Time Machine... Ces sauvegardes ne comportent ps le programme d'installation de Mountain... 

Je voulais créer un disque bootable de Mountain, mais plus possible de le télécharger sur Aplle Store...


----------



## Bambouille (25 Octobre 2013)

Pour la synchro de google calendar avec calendrier il faut créé dans Google calendar les calendriers à synchroniser.

Tu dis que tu as à ta disposition un clone de ML. Tu l'as cloné avec quoi, Carbon copy cloner ?
Ré-installe le avec ton logiciel qui à fait le clone.


----------



## jfkm (25 Octobre 2013)

Merci.

Oui, j'ai un clone de Mountain fait avec Carbon Copy Cloner.

Mais sur ce clone, dans "applications, je n'ai pas le.dmg d'installation de Mountain ...

De même avec Time Machine: mes sauvegardes ne peuvent pas avoir le programme d'installation de Mountain, puisqu'il n'est plus sur mon mac dans applications...

Je ne comprend spas comment un clone, où Time Machine peuvent réinstaller un ancien OS (Mountain dans mon cas) une fois que l'on a formaté le HD pour y installer Mavericks... ?

Idéalement, j'aurai aimé me préparer un disque bootable avec l&#8217;installation de Mountain, mais on ne peut plus le télécharger sur l'apple store...

Je voudrais être sur avant de me lancer.

J'ai créé un DD externe bootable (via Diskmaker) de Mavericks.

Je voudrais faire une clean install, donc formatage du HD qui comporte Mountain.

Mais si ensuite, je veux revenir sur Mountain, je pourrais le faire via mon clone où Time Machine ?  Je ne pige pas si ce clone où mes sauvegardes Time Machine possèdent le programme d'installation de Mountain... :mouais:

Idéalement, j'aurai aimé me prémunir en faisant un disque bootable avec l'installation de Mountain, mais on ne peut plus le télécharger sur l'Apple Store...


----------



## Bambouille (25 Octobre 2013)

Un clone est la copie exacte de ton système. Donc il n'y a pas d'installateur.
Pour ré-installer ton clone de ML, dans CCC tu sélectionnes la source (ton clone qui doit être sur un DD externe) et la destination (le DD ou tu as installé Mavericks) et tu click sur ok.
Ton système sera recopier à l'identique. C'est tout.
Pour terassurer, tu peux très bien démarrer sur ton DD externe qui contient ton clone et voir si ton ML est bien fonctionnel comme avant.


----------



## Ramses7420 (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si l'imprimante HP 6980 est compatible avec Mavericks ?

Merci


----------



## jfkm (26 Octobre 2013)

Bambouille a dit:


> Un clone est la copie exacte de ton système. Donc il n'y a pas d'installateur.
> Pour ré-installer ton clone de ML, dans CCC tu sélectionnes la source (ton clone qui doit être sur un DD externe) et la destination (le DD ou tu as installé Mavericks) et tu click sur ok.
> Ton système sera recopier à l'identique. C'est tout.
> Pour terassurer, tu peux très bien démarrer sur ton DD externe qui contient ton clone et voir si ton ML est bien fonctionnel comme avant.




J'y pensais !!! Suis en train de tester (et communique via le MBA de ma femme !), voilà ce que je fais:

J'ai booté sur mon DD Externe contenant mon clone de ML
Je lance CCC
Je choisis comme source le DD externe contenant le clone
Je choisis comme destination un autre dd externe (pour tester)

Et normalement, le second disque dur doit se retrouver avec un Mountain fonctionnel...

C'est bien ça ?


----------



## chti (26 Octobre 2013)

Installation aujourd'hui.
Pas bien heureuse...
Le "moins d'une minute" qui dure des plombes... Du coup j'arrête à machine. 
Redémarrage, sur le système, donc installé.
Aucun mot de passe ne rentre... Ah oui, c'est en qwerty...
Mais pas pour le wifi...
De guerre lasse, je zappe...
Et reprends ces connexions dans préférences système. Surprise le réseau est reconnu, les coordonnées de ML ont été reprises...

Mais j'ai perdu tous mes documents.

Pas les applis par-contre...

Sélectif le truc...

La couleur grise me fait penser qu'ils sont tous malades du foie chez Apple.

Je n'ai jamais réussi à rentrer un nom de système comme je voulais...

Tout me paraît plus verrouillé. Il est vrai que "think différent" date d'un autre siècle...

Plus de photos non plus...

Bref Apple me fatigue désormais.

Les tags : bôf.

Les fonds d'écran sont horribles à mon sens. (Le foie ?)

Bref, j'ai refermé la machine... Bien du temps passé. Et il faudra réinstaller ce qui est perdu.


----------



## sebmeunier (26 Octobre 2013)

Je voulais faire la mise-à-jour sur mon MacBook alu late 2008 mais j'ai oublié de faire une sauvegarde Time Machine et je n'ai pas mon disque sur avec moi.

Tant pis, ce sera pour la semaine prochaine.

Qu'est-ce que vous conseillez d'ailleurs pour le back-up en cas de souci ? Time Machine ou quelque chose d'autre ?


----------



## Jacques L (26 Octobre 2013)

sebmeunier a dit:


> JQu'est-ce que vous conseillez d'ailleurs pour le back-up en cas de souci ? Time Machine ou quelque chose d'autre ?


Les deux mon Capitaine, Time Machine et un clone avec CCC ou superduper


----------



## jfkm (26 Octobre 2013)

Pourquoi un Time Machine en plus d'un Clone ?  Quel est l'interêt ? 

Merci


----------



## Jacques L (26 Octobre 2013)

TM est super pour avoir une version toujours à jour, mais il arrive parfois qu'une archive TM ne veuille pas se restaurer, en outre avec un clone tu peux démarrer dessus, et crois-moi, j'étais bien content d'en avoir un quand mon SSD est tombé en rade


----------



## jfkm (26 Octobre 2013)

Je comprends.

Je clone systématiquement nos deux MB Air via CCC...


----------



## SAPOR (26 Octobre 2013)

bonjour a tous!
je n' arrivais pas a mettre maverick sur une cle usb avec lion disque maker x,je ne pouvais botter dessus au démarrage je l' ai enfin fait avec le terminal.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Octobre 2013)

QQu a testé si on pouvait toujours downgrader vers iTunes 10.7 avec OS X 10.9 ?


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2013)

Installé il y a dix minutes. Jusqu'ici, tout va bien. 

J'ai en fait passé plus de temps à mettre à jour toutes les applications possibles, mettre à jour mes deux clones et faire une sauvegarde Time Machine. L'installation s'est passée sans aucun problème (je suis parti bouquiner une demi-heure et puis voilà).

Bizarrement, une petite impression de vivacité. Mais c'est sans doute psychologique.

Bon : MS Office 2008 continue de fonctionner (ouf !). Il ne reste plus qu'à mettre à jour VMWare.

PS : mince, on ne peut plus mettre le Dock en 2D comme avant...


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Installé il y a dix minutes. Jusqu'ici, tout va bien.
> 
> J'ai en fait passé plus de temps à mettre à jour toutes les applications possibles, mettre à jour mes deux clones et faire une sauvegarde Time Machine.



C'est clairement ce qui prend le plus de temps.



bompi a dit:


> Bizarrement, une petite impression de vivacité. Mais c'est sans doute psychologique.



Nous sommes plutôt nombreux à exprimer ce ressenti, donc, je me dis qu'il doit y avoir vraiment du mieux. En tout cas, sur mon MBP le démarrage est en mode turbo : une douzaine de secondes jusqu'à la fenêtre de login, puis quasiment instantanné !



bompi a dit:


> PS : mince, on ne peut plus mettre le Dock en 2D comme avant...



Ben oui&#8230; c'est pas beau, hein ?


----------



## takamaka (26 Octobre 2013)

Je glisse ce lien pour ceux qui sont à la recherche des apps compatibles avec notre nouvel OS.

Application compatibility table - RoaringApps

et si vous ne pouvez pas attendre la m@j d'Onyx pour Mavericks, Tinkertool est opérationnel (moins puissant, mais fonctionnel).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2013)

jfkm a dit:


> en cas d'installation de Mavericks sur le Mac, comment revenir ensuite à Mountain si besoin ?
> 
> J'ai à ma disposition:
> 
> ...


Si tu n'as exclu aucun fichier Système dans tes sauvegardes TM, tu devrais pouvoir restaurer ML en redémarrant sur la partition Recovery de Mavericks et en lançant l'utilitaire de Restauration d'une sauvegarde TM sur la dernière date de sauvegarde TM en ML.

J'emploie le conditionnel ("tu devrais") car ML a un bug où, chez certains, un jour, le Système n'est plus sauvegardé. D'où l'intérêt d'avoir un clone de ML en plus de nos sauvegardes TM.

Tu l'auras compris : normalement, TM sauvegarde le système comme le fait un clone, et il n'y a pas besoin de réinstaller le système pour le retrouver.


----------



## pierreyves (26 Octobre 2013)

Après une installation nickel, j'ai rencontré quelques soucis avec Safari.

Chargement des pages lent et incomplet, impossibilité d'ouvrir un lien dans un nouvel onglet (Pomme+T ou clic droit), tentative de fermeture des pages impossible (Pomme+Q ou bouton de fenêtre) et fermeture d'application impossible sans passer par Forcer à quitter.

J'ai désinstaller GLIMS et tout fonctionne à nouveau normalement.


----------



## lyelle10 (26 Octobre 2013)

En fait s'il ne fonctionne pas tout seul c'est bien que mon calendrier doit être quelque part non ?
Incroyable cette histoire...
Pour le moment j'utilise mon calendrier en ligne (icoud) mais j'ai un peu peur d'un gros souci !
Je vais racheter Busycal mais j'aurais bien voulu comprendre tout de même !
Bon we à tous


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2013)

Un point décidément à creuser : la gestion de la RAM qui semble entièrement revue.
Je n'ai plus un fichier _sleepimage_ de 8GB mais seulement de 4GB (sans doute la compression). Le premier fichier de _swap_ fait déjà 1GB : comment diable puis-je avoir déjà besoin de _swap_. Il faut croire que le petit fichier initial de 64MB est passé à 1GB... curieux.


----------



## jfkm (26 Octobre 2013)

Mavericks installé en Clean Install via clé bootable sur le MB air de ma femme pour test.

A suivre, avant de tenter sur le mien.

Par contre je confirme, plus de synchro du Calendrier Mac avec le calendrier Google Agenda possible... Il refuse mon compte Google !

Ça fonctionne pour mail, contacts, mais pas le calendrier...


----------



## leelou01 (26 Octobre 2013)

Voici la suite de mon aventure avec Maverick:

macbook air 2012, mac mini 2011 et macbook unibody 2009, tout est ok (sauf gestion de la batterie bizarre sur le macbook air). Par contre sur mon imac (fusion drive maison), je suis en train de réinstaller Mountain Lion car les préférences iCloud sous Maverick sont corrompus et donc impossible d'utiliser message, contact, face time....
Il me reste encore 10% et 2h pour la réinstallation via time machine (+20h au total )
Mais comme je suis mazot je t'enterrai une nouvelle installation de Maverick (après avoir supprimé les comptes iCloud secondaires) et fait du ménage.
Je vais devoir retélécharger Maverick pour la 6 ème fois car diskmaker X ne boot pas malgré mes différentes installations.
Bref le passage à Maverick est fastidieuse...


----------



## Bambouille (26 Octobre 2013)

jfkm a dit:


> Mavericks installé en Clean Install via clé bootable sur le MB air de ma femme pour test.
> 
> A suivre, avant de tenter sur le mien.
> 
> ...


Bizarre, ça fonctionne très bien chez moi sans aucunes interventions de ma part après la mise à jour.


----------



## big41 (26 Octobre 2013)

leelou01 a dit:


> Voici la suite de mon aventure avec Maverick:
> 
> macbook air 2012, mac mini 2011 et macbook unibody 2009, tout est ok (sauf gestion de la batterie bizarre sur le macbook air). Par contre sur mon imac (fusion drive maison), je suis en train de réinstaller Mountain Lion car les préférences iCloud sous Maverick sont corrompus et donc impossible d'utiliser message, contact, face time....
> Il me reste encore 10% et 2h pour la réinstallation via time machine (+20h au total )
> ...


Moi j'ai fait la clé avec le terminal et le mode d'emploi donné en début de ce topic
J'ai aussi fait une clé avec Diskmaker X mais je n'ai eu besoin d'aucune des deux.
Je trouve la solution du terminal plus fiable au final et surtout valable quelque soit l'OS


----------



## uncitoyen (26 Octobre 2013)

J'ai installé OS X Mavericks (10.9) ce matin, avec succès, et tout fonctionne normalement 
sur iMac de 2 ans, 4 curs.

J'avais procédé au nettoyage complet préalablement.

Temps constaté : 2h08 au total


Téléchargement   1h12
Installation          0h45   (avec un temps restant d'1 mn qui dure 9 mn)
Redémarrage       0h02
Fin installation     0h09   (avec un temps restant d'1 mn qui dure 3 mn)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2013)

uncitoyen a dit:


> J'ai installé OS X Mavericks (10.9) ce matin, avec succès, et tout fonctionne normalement
> sur iMac de 2 ans, 4 curs.
> 
> J'avais procédé au nettoyage complet préalablement.
> ...



Si jamais refais un tour dans mise à jour de logiciels, tu risques d'avoir d'autres trucs important à charger, j'en avais pour une heure de plus


----------



## Cblogpad (26 Octobre 2013)

En ce qui me concerne un désagrément, la langue uk international à chaque changement de session ou à l'ouverture du mac. Il me faut à chaque fois aller récupérer le clavier Francais et c'est saoulant si quelqu'un à une idée....


----------



## Srad57 (26 Octobre 2013)

Petite question les amis : est ce que CCC fait bien une image complète du disque dur ?
C'est à dire est ce qu'il sauvegarde la partition Macintosh HD et la partition cachée contenant l'image de restauration ?
Merci à vous


----------



## dainfamous (26 Octobre 2013)

si je ne m'abuse, CCC te demande si tu souhaite installer cette partition de restauration lors de la copie


----------



## arno1x (26 Octobre 2013)

bonjour, mises à jour faite, pas de problèmes!! tout baigne! 
arno


----------



## Srad57 (26 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse
Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer svp ?


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Octobre 2013)

Mavericks installé depuis SL sur un Mini fin-2009 4 Go de RAM. Dans lensemble ça tourne pas trop mal, hormis les apparitions furtives (moins dune seconde) de la roue multicolore lors de lutilisation de certains logiciels (Firefox particulièrement), même en ne touchant à rien. Mes boites mails (toutes en IMAP) font dans la déconnexion intensive également, pourtant elles sont bien configurées

Dans un autre genre, quelquun sait où se trouve le panneau de préférences de JAVA SE 6 ? Il est aux abonnés absents dans le dossier Utilitaires


----------



## iNewb (26 Octobre 2013)

Moi j'ai bien des soucis depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks sur mon MacBook Pro Retina (Juin 2012).

D'abord les animations de Mission control ne sont pas fluides du tout (ils l'étaient sous ML) que ce soit sur la cg intégré ou le gpu, aucune différence. ça saccade complètement. Puis encore, j'ai l'impression comme d'autres ici que l'autonomie a diminué.

D'autres problèmes plus agaçants c'est d'abord lorsque je veux sauvegarder un fichier. J'ai droit à une fenêtre bien vide. Si je change le mode d'affichage, les dossiers apparaissent mais la fenêtre se ferme dès que je commence à faire défiler la page. Après je ne peux plus modifier mes paramètres dans les préférences systèmes car quand je clique sur le cadenas, la fenêtre pour indiquer son mot de passe n'apparait pas tout simplement.

Et de temps à autre. La roulette arc-en-ciel apparait sans raison apparente (que je sois sur un document, sur safari ou autre...).

Dès lors, j'aimerais bien repasser sous ML  J'ai fait des sauvegardes Time Machine avant l'installation de Mavericks. Je peux donc normalement faire une restauration du système. Mais n'ayant jamais fait ça. Je voulais savoir si cette option restaure uniquement le système ou touche t'il également aux applications et fichiers personnels qu'il y a sur le mac ?


----------



## MisterDrako (26 Octobre 2013)

Florian36 a dit:


> Personnellement je rencontre un problème sur mon MacBook Pro 13" non retina, quand j'ouvre un onglet dans le finder et que je souhaite le mettre dans une fenêtre distincte en le glissant en dehors j'ai une sorte de rémanence sur mon fond d'écran, l'animation est figée sur l'écran même après la fermeture de la fenêtre.. Il faut que je relance le finder pour que ça disparaisse. Rencontrez vous le même problème?



Pour info, je viens de tester cette manip' sur mon MBP non rétina je précise
(13' mi-2010)..

et là c'est nickel....

bon courage à toi...


Patrick.


----------



## fau6il (26 Octobre 2013)

_Difficile et scabreux de critiquer quand c'est offert gratuitement!_ 



Anonyme a dit:


> ma machine se (com)porte comme une merveille.



_ou bien serait-elle la huitième du monde?_


----------



## takamaka (26 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dans un autre genre, quelqu&#8217;un sait où se trouve le panneau de préférences de JAVA SE 6 ? Il est aux abonnés absents dans le dossier Utilitaires&#8230;



Uninstall or Disable Java on a Mac - The Mac Observer 

Package from Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1572?viewlocale=en_US

Tu peux aussi utiliser le terminal et saisir : java -version
Si Java n'est pas installé, tu seras invité à télécharger la bonne version.


----------



## jfkm (26 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> si je ne m'abuse, CCC te demande si tu souhaite installer cette partition de restauration lors de la copie



+1. C'est le cas.


----------



## big41 (26 Octobre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse
> Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer svp ?


Je confirme 
CCC te demande si tu veux créer cette partition, si tu réponds oui, il commence par la créer avant de lancer le clonage.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Octobre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> Uninstall or Disable Java on a Mac - The Mac Observer
> 
> Package from Apple : Java for OS X 2013-005
> 
> ...



Nan mais il est bien installé, je dispose de la dernière version de Java SE 6 (1.6.0_65), c'est Mavericks qui m'a invité à l'installer. Le problème, c'est que sous SL j'avais un Alias dans le dossier Utilitaire qui me lançait le panneau des préférences, ce que je n'ai plus maintenant... Comment être sûr que Java est désactivé sur mes navigateurs si ses préférences sont inaccessibles ? D'ailleurs, l'option de désactivation est également absent des préférences de Firefox et Safari...


----------



## doczlu (26 Octobre 2013)

Maverick installé en effectuant une mise à jour à partie de la 10.6.8.
A priori, tout c'est bien passé et ça tourne très bien question réactivité sur un Macbook Pro de 2008.

Mais je suis bien content d'avoir effectué cette transition par l'intermédiaire d'une mise à jour car j'ai ainsi pu conserver les anciennes version des logiciels comme Garage Band et heureusement car le nouveau GarageBand est incapable de recharger mes anciens morceaux sans planter...

Autre soucis : Je ne vois plus la partition Boot Camp sur le bureau et il n'y a pas de sélection possible dans le choix des préférences de démarrage alors que cette partition est toujours présente et que je peux démarrer dessus à l'allumage avec l'option Alt...:


----------



## sekaijin (26 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,

le passage à mavericks c'est passé sans dificultés 

seul trois problèmes
Jai a deux reprise voulu modifier une certificat et les deux fois la boite de dialogue demandant l'autorisation de le faire c'est bloquée.
j'ai du passer par un KILL -9 de l'agent de sécurité (root) qui est automatiquement relancé.

j'en ai profité pour faire le ménage dans mes certificats et a part ces deux fois tout c'est bien passé. ce n'est donc pas systématique.

Autre pb j'ai dans mes contact deux fiches portant le même nom. la première est la fiche crée lors de la creation du user avec son email perso. la second est arrivée là après une synchor avec sa messagerie pro. la création d'un certifica avec l'assistant utilise maintenant systématiquement l'email pro. impossible de choisir l'email perso. (J'ai modifié le nom de la fiche pro pour qu'elle ne soit pas prise en compte)


et enfin un pb hard.
L'adaptateur mini DisplayPort <-> HDMI vendu avec mon pac par apple ne semble plus reconnu.
lorsque je le branche l'écran du mac s'éteind brievement. mais l'écran HDMI n'est pas détecté. je ne peux plus utiliser de projecteur ou de tv pour faire des présentation avec mon MacBook Allu 2008

A+JYT


----------



## MrFloyd (26 Octobre 2013)

J'ai hésité... je m'étais promis de ne pas la faire, mais la bannière Mavericks sur le MAS était trop grosse !
Je l'ai faite hier, et après une grosse passe de réindexation des fichiers puis probablement du mail (2h à 30 ou 50% de CPU), aucun problème.
A noter : mon compte mail est un Google Pro.

Donc ravi, je trouve mon MBA13 (2012) plus véloce, plus léger.
Un régal


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Octobre 2013)

Passage de ML à Mavericks fait il y peu sur mon MBP Late 2009. J'ai de gros soucis avec Safari. Impossible d'ouvrir un onglet. Que ce soit avec le bouton + ou avec Pomme-R. 
J'ai lu que Glims pourrait être le fautif, mais si tel est le cas, comment le supprimer?
Mais je ne comprends pas le comportement de Safari. Je l'utilise pourtant depuis quelques années. 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Octobre 2013)

Tu as un désinstallateur sur le site du développeur.


----------



## Me0629 (26 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Mise à jour faite hier en passant de Lion à Mavericks ; et pour le moment, tout marche formidablement bien. J'ai même l'impression que mon MBA 13 de 2012 a retrouvé une seconde jeunesse. Ainsi, je n'entends presque plus le ventilo tourner. Pourvu que ça dure.  

Bonne après-midi.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu as un désinstallateur sur le site du développeur.



En fait, Glims n'était pas à jour.... 
Merci beaucoup pour la réactivité.
Je m'en vais sur Safari à nouveau


----------



## pcollee (26 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis l'installation de Mavericks, FaceTime est systématiquement en "échec".
Je l'ai déconnecté, re-connecté, j'ai remis mon identifiant Apple...etc...

Rien n'y fait.

Si quelqu'un a une idée...
Merci d'avance.

Pat.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2013)

quelques petits problèmes résolus en farfouillant à droite à gauche
iTunes réparé en supprimant la .plist
seul Mail est ...trouble
Sparrow sans problème
Safari mieux mais toujours bof
Chrome , quelques problèmes d'affichage
le lecteur WMV Flip Player juste minable
iBooks du niveau de Podcasts
mise a jour ( et non nouvel OS ) qui a le bon gout d'être gratuite


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Octobre 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> En fait, Glims n'était pas à jour....
> Merci beaucoup pour la réactivité.
> Je m'en vais sur Safari à nouveau



A propos de Glims, juste au cas ou.


----------



## louchebeb (26 Octobre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Mavericks étant sorti, ce fil a pour but de canaliser les retours.
> 
> On va essayer de ne pas trop se disperser


Bonjour, jai installé Maverick 10.9.
Premières déceptions : les pilotes dimprimantes et de scanners de Canon ne sont pas installés et de plus Canon na rien préparé, il sest arrêté à 10.8 ! (Seuls Epson et HP sont pris en charge!)
De plus sur le clavier filaire certains raccourcis ne fonctionnent pas !


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2013)

Un peu plus d'utilisation et l'impression de vivacité perdure, y compris là où elle ne devrait pas être flagrante, par exemple dans Firefox.
J'en déduis que des éléments de Quartz ont (enfin ?) été optimisés, au sein du serveur graphique donc.
Mon MBP semble aussi être quelques degrés plus froid qu'auparavant : les caches ayant été vidés et les optimisations de bibliothèques effectuées, c'est logique, mais la température est quand même plus basse qu'après la même opération sous Mountain Lion ou Lion.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse : l'utilitaire _purge_ est dorénavant dans _/usr/sbin_ : pensez à modifier vos _crontabs_ !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2013)

Cblogpad a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne un désagrément, la langue uk international à chaque changement de session ou à l'ouverture du mac. Il me faut à chaque fois aller récupérer le clavier Francais et c'est saoulant si quelqu'un à une idée....


Jusqu'à 10.8 :

- si c'est le clavier, tu es coincé : *OS*X*: comment modifier le type de clavier utilisé dans la fenêtre d?ouverture de session

- si c'est la langue, tu as une issue : OS*X*: modification de la langue affichée dans la fenêtre d?ouverture de session





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------

Apple vient de sortir quelques articles 10.9 :

- l'un qui prévient que la session admin doit avoir un mot de passe : OS X Mavericks: Installer doesn't accept blank admin password

- trois autres qui parlent de iCloud Keychain :iCloud: Troubleshooting iCloud Keychain
iCloud: System requirements et iCloud: About iCloud Security Code alert messages

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------

Et même quatre : iCloud: Frequently asked questions about iCloud Keychain


----------



## jeanlo123 (26 Octobre 2013)

- si c'est la langue, tu as une issue : OS*X*: modification de la langue affichée dans la fenêtre d?ouverture de session

Bonjour,
tu trouves cela ou ? Dans préférence ---> utilisateurs et groupe ---> ouverture, je ne le vois pas.


----------



## jujuv71 (26 Octobre 2013)

obligé de recharger les pages sous Safari car Mr ne peut/veut pas dès la première connexion au site web.

les transitions entre les bureaux : saccadé. Un temps de réponse de quelques secondes entre le moment où on passe les doigts sur le Trackpad et que Mr Mavericks se décide à changer de bureau.

Les notifications qui font se couper la connexion internet ou le chargement de vidéo, voire même audio sous iTunes.

Le son des notifications qui arrive 3 plombes après celles visuelles.

Le clic sur une notification dans la colonne dédiée (à droite) pour justement, accéder à la motif (Mail, etc) : ça ne fonctionne pas.

Scintillements de l'écran.

Lancement des applis : on a la temps de prendre l'apéro.
Démarrage de l'ordi et chargement des applis : on a le temps de faire une rando .

iMac 2009
Core 2 duo 302 GHz.
8 Go.

Apple, pardonnez mon langage, mais ça devient de plus en plus de la merde.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h08 ----------




iNewb a dit:


> Moi j'ai bien des soucis depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks sur mon MacBook Pro Retina (Juin 2012).
> 
> D'abord les animations de Mission control ne sont pas fluides du tout (ils l'étaient sous ML) que ce soit sur la cg intégré ou le gpu, aucune différence. ça saccade complètement. Puis encore, j'ai l'impression comme d'autres ici que l'autonomie a diminué.
> 
> ...



Bienvenu au club ! Pareil que toi sur un MBA fin 2012 serait-ce le mauvais millésime ??


----------



## Madalvée (26 Octobre 2013)

Chez moi les notifications orales sont hachées et en Anglais avec un accent français, c'est exotique. C'est une version 0, attendons quelques correctifs.
Pas de gros accident avec iCloud et une bonne stabilité générale, c'est l'essentiel. On en a presque pour notre argent.


----------



## jujuv71 (26 Octobre 2013)

je préférais payer 29&#8364; et avoir une bête de course comme SL, que d'avoir un truc gratuit et attendre une version 10 pour avoir un truc stable et fonctionnel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (27 Octobre 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> je préférais payer 29 et avoir une bête de course comme SL, que d'avoir un truc gratuit et attendre une version 10 pour avoir un truc stable et fonctionnel.


raaaaaahhh la première phrase du topic avec laquelle je suis 100% d'accord !


----------



## Cblogpad (27 Octobre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Jusqu'à 10.8 :
> 
> - si c'est le clavier, tu es coincé : *OS*X*: comment modifier le type de clavier utilisé dans la fenêtre d?ouverture de session
> 
> - si c'est la langue, tu as une issue : OS*X*: modification de la langue affichée dans la fenêtre d?ouverture de session






jeanlo123 a dit:


> - si c'est la langue, tu as une issue : OS*X*: modification de la langue affichée dans la fenêtre d?ouverture de session
> 
> Bonjour,
> tu trouves cela ou ? Dans préférence ---> utilisateurs et groupe ---> ouverture, je ne le vois pas.



Merci pour ces réponses mais la procédure sudo langage ne fonctionne pas ni en mode administrateur ni en mode root, enfin ne fonctionne pas, n'a aucun effet sur la langue qui apparait au login soit US international .... grrrrrr

Pas d'autre idée par hasard suis je le seul?


----------



## jujuv71 (27 Octobre 2013)

c'est vrai quoi à la fin ! C'est une horreur cette mouture !
Si tu rajoutes un internet merdique version 56k début des années 90 , alors là&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; !!!!!
Il va me falloir la journée pour faire les MAJ des logiciels&#8230;

C'est une horreur dans tout les sens du terme ! pfffff

J'ai l'impression d'avoir un PC des années 90 !! sérieux !! un bon vieux 386 !!! MDR


----------



## robsojic (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si l'un d'entre vous aurait observé la même chose, mais j'ai noté quelques problèmes avec le système des drapeaux dans cette nouvelle version. Des changements de drapeaux ne sont pas pris en compte, la fonction "Effacer le drapeau" ne fonctionne pas toujours, ainsi que l'affichage des "marqués". 

Je suis le seul à avoir rencontré cela ?

Merci de votre retour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2013)

Préambule

Aux pisse froid qui pullulent sur ce site : oui ce message est long, mais si cela vous casse les pieds, vous n'êtes pas forcés de lire jusqu'au bout, hein, cela ne me dérange pas &#8230;.

Introduction

Comme chaque fois que je fais des manipulations de grande ampleur sur mon parc de Macs, je fais un fichier retour d'expérience. Ce qui suit constitue mon fichier. Je pense qu'il peut être utile à d'autres que moi, car il donne des solutions à des pb que je ne suis pas le seul à m'être posé.

Il s'agit moins d'un avis sur Mavericks lui même (je n'ai pas encore le recul suffisant pour ceci), que d'un compte rendu de migration, sur un parc qui comptait quatre machines (trois iMacs, dont un 27 pouces, et un de première génération (2008)) + un vieux MacBook blanc (2009), auxquelles s'ajoute maintenant le MacBook Pro de ma fille (mais je traiterai le sujet dans un autre message).


Mon problème était la mise à niveau de ces quatre Macs, de Mountain Lion vers Mavericks



Développement


J'ai bien sûr tout d'abord téléchargé «*Installer OS X Mavericks.app*». Comme il n'était pas question de le télécharger quatre fois ce fichier de plus de 5,31 Gigas, (surtout que ma connexion Internet est poussive), il est impératif, AVANT de double cliquer sur cette appli (ce qui l'auto détruit en final), d'en faire une copie, qui servira à l'installation de Mavericks sur les autres Macs de mon parc.

Sur chaque machine, après l'install de Mavericks, l'appli App Store propose les mises à niveau d'applications à faire, compte tenu de ce qui a été acheté et installé préalablement sur la machine. Dans certains cas, il a fallu un peu «*forcer*» le download et la mise à jour de qq logiciels (Pages, PixelMator &#8230;..), mais c'est sans doute lié à ma connexion internet poussive. On voit mieux ce qui se passe mal dans LaunchPad...., et en double cliquant sur celles des applications dont le transfert s'est inopinément arrêté, on le relance

Liste des pb résolus ou commentaires divers:

1. Celles des applications qui ne tournent plus sous Mavericks apparaissent avec un panneau sens interdit dans le dossier applications, il est donc conseillé de regarder, et de faire le ménage dans ce dossier  &#8230; et d'essayer de trouver des solutions , aussi .... Par exemple, je me suis aperçu que mon outil de scan (lié à mon Imprimante/ Scanner EPSON DX7400) est dans ce cas, mais en fait cela ne signifie pas que je ne peux plus scanner. Le scan se fait désormais dans l'outil d'impression EPSON Stylus DX7400 (cliquer sur «*scanner*»). 

2. L'outil NetUse Traffic Monitor (acheté sur App Store, et sympa, car il permet d'avoir une vision graphique des transferts de données sur le réseau (volume, débit ..) ne tournait plus. Là je suis fier de moi car j'ai trouvé la solution (pas évident*: il faut aller trafiquer le fichier snmpd.conf). (mais en fait le pb était peut être déjà présent dès Mountain lion)

3. L'entrée vocale n'est pas une nouveauté sous Mavericks, elle existait déjà sous Mountain Lion. Dans Préférences Système*» ---> Dictée et Parole*», lorsqu'on active la dictée améliorée, la machine procède à un téléchargement supplémentaire (pour personnaliser la reconnaissance vocale, apparemment).

4. De façon symétrique il y a aussi des choses de prévues pour la synthèse vocale (qui permet de demander la dictée d'un texte préalablement sélectionné), on peut choisir des voix «*françaises*», mais ce n'est pas encore au point, la voix restant celle d'un anglophone essayant de parler français ...

5. Comme signalé par d'autres intervenants, certains Yahoo widgets (pour ceux qui en ont), dont l'horloge, se comportent bizarrement, mais il faudra attendre une mise à jour , qui ne dépend pas d'Apple

6.  À noter que le retour d'expérience d'install Mavericks varie de façon subtile selon les machines, bien entendu, certains logiciels trouvant un équivalent sous Mavericks, d'autres non, selon la capacité hardware de la machine. Il me semble bien par exemple que je n'ai pas eu de message pour Flip4Mac sur mon 27 Pouces alors que j'en ai eu sur les autres machines. Outre ESPSON Scan utility (déjà évoqué), il y a eu iAD Producer. Apple m'a fait comprendre sur mon vieil iMac de 2008 que iMovie sur ce vieux mac, c'était impossible, il ne faut quand même pas rêver, («*carte graphique ne supporte plus cette nouvelle version de iMovie*»). On peut toujours râler, bien sûr, mais c'est la contre partie de vouloir faire bénéficier ces vieilles machines de l'OS le plus récent, et honnêtement, en effet, pour réaliser les traitements que fait iMovie, il faut mieux avoir du lourd question processeur , disque, etc ...

7. Comme évoqué par quelqu'un sur ce site, DDG (DuckDuckGo) a semblé poser des pb, mais c'est assez capricieux, en ce moment cela a l'air de marcher normalement.

8. A noter (je n'ai pas d'actions de la société MacPaw &#8230 que CleanMyMac 2 s'est révélé un précieux outil, que je recommande, au point que je l'ai installé sur tous Macs de mon parc (c'est payant, oui, mais cela vaut le coup). Il est capable de récupérer beaucoup de place (notamment sur des bibliothèques iPhoto), et de désinstaller proprement des applications qui ont poussé leurs tentacules un peu partout.

9. Bien sûr, sur chaque machine, après tout ceci, un petit coup de réparation de permissions est bienvenu &#8230;.


----------



## docak (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai passer le pas de la MAJ il y a 2 jours, avec inquiétude car je n'ai pas accroché le passage à 10.8.

Une fois l'indexation Spotlight, et les permissions remises en place, GROSSE SURPRISE!!!  Tout ce passe bien !! Outre l'arrivée de ibooks et Plans, dont je n'ai aucune utilité, rien n'a changé. Si pardon : iWork 
Prise en charge imprimante hp : pas de besoin réinstaller pilot ou de réinitialiser le système.
Le multimoniteur......
Peut-être que dans les prochains jours, après une exploitation un peu plus approfondie, je tomberais sur des surprise.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Octobre 2013)

J'ai crée une carte SD de boot de différentes manière, à chaque fois que je boot sur cette SD, tout est en anglais. Existe-t-il un moyen pour que l'install débute en français sur un disque vierge ?


----------



## Rolka (27 Octobre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Bon et bien ça fait presque 4 heures que je teste Mavericks sur un macbook air mi-2012 8 Go de ram et 128 Go SSD, je n'ai qu'une chose à dire : complètement ravi et bluffé ...
> 
> J'ai fait une mise à niveau ... pas de clean install ... j'ai tout retrouvé ...
> 
> ...



Je rejoins ce que tu viens d'exprimer. L'ancien Scanner Epson Perfection que j'utilise encore n'est pas reconnu par le nouvel OSX Mavericks, je ferai mes scans sur mon ancien 20" (content de pas l'avoir cédé !) Sur le site d'Espson, j'ai lu que l'on travaille pour l'adaption... mais je crains que cela puisse être fait, et vous ? "Car les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prises en charge" dixit Mavericks.


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai crée une carte SD de boot de différentes manière, à chaque fois que je boot sur cette SD, tout est en anglais. Existe-t-il un moyen pour que l'install débute en français sur un disque vierge ?



je n'ai pas eu ce pb, sur les 3 macs auxquels j'ai fait la clean install, c'est bizarre, sur les miens la langue est et fut toujours le français 

quel est la version de ta build? (13A3017)?
ce n'est pas une GM au moins?


----------



## flamingo98039 (27 Octobre 2013)

idem. Epson Scan en rade, normalement cela devrait être réglé assez rapidement, à défaut tu peux toujours scanner avec transfert d'images.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Octobre 2013)

Je parle de clean install, pas d'upgrade. Au pire, je fais un upgrade puis la clean install. Si ça tombe, c'est dans la partoche de recovery qu'il stock la langue à utiliser par défaut.


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

dsl je parlais de clean install, je suis pas fan d'installer sur une ancienne version


----------



## bluescorpio1952 (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé l'OS 10.9 sur mon mac mini 2010 à partir de l'APP Store. Au départ j'étais toujours sur Snow Léopard...10.6.8 Le download c'est bien passé, tout de même plus d'une heure, mais il fonctionne très bien, c'est fluide, seul le démarrage est plus long....mes anciennes applications PPC ici sont mortes. Safari apparemment est redevenu un régal... De nouveaux programmes à découvrir et aussi une découverte d'un nouvel OS... et ceci gratuitement, merci Apple...

Red


----------



## Madalvée (27 Octobre 2013)

Apparemment il y a une nouvelle gonzesse dans les voix système, Aurélie, et un mec en moins, à moins que j'ai mal suivi.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> dsl je parlais de clean install, je suis pas fan d'installer sur une ancienne version


 
C'est bien ce que je disais au premier message, en clean install, c'est en anglais et clavier US dès le début.
C'est la version téléchargée de l'Apple Store.


----------



## MacEye (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour  à tous,

je ne l'ai pas vu signalé mais la fonction coup d'oeil ne fonctionne plus. Lorsque l'on veut visualiser un .avi avec cette fonction la video ne se lance plus. D'autre part les .avi sont convertis automatiquement en .mov apparemment. Ce qui est plutôt long. On peut toujours utiliser VLC mais pour la première partie du problème....


Avez vous un début de solution ou une info ?

Merci par avance.

Stéphane


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais au premier message, en clean install, c'est en anglais et clavier US dès le début.
> C'est la version téléchargée de l'Apple Store.



oui mais non pour ma part en clean install sur 3 macs différents je n'ai eu que des install françaises


----------



## big41 (27 Octobre 2013)

Juste un truc gênant sur Safari, le clique sur le "+" à coté de la barre d'adresse n'ajoute plus la page aux signets mais à la liste de lecture, quelqu'un sait comment changer ça ?


----------



## Kerala (27 Octobre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Juste un truc gênant sur Safari, le clique sur le "+" à coté de la barre d'adresse n'ajoute plus la page aux signets mais à la liste de lecture, quelqu'un sait comment changer ça ?



Restes appuyé sur le +


----------



## morfar (27 Octobre 2013)

J'espère que ça ne devait as être la révolution, parceque sinon, j'ai du me tromper de page.
Je trouve seulement que le démarrage de Word est affreusement long, que Mail me ressort des messages qui ne sont pas partis il y a cent ans, et que Safari maps efface les trajets que je trace avant qu'ils soient terminés.
Mais le plus ennuyeux c'est qu'il ne reconnaît pas ma librairie iTunes qui est stockée sur une partition de mon disque externe. 
D'autant plus curieux qu'il reconnaît sans problème iPhoto, qui est sur la même partition...... mais pas iTunes.
C'est grave docteur ?

P.S. Et quand est-ce que Onyx 10.9 va sortir ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponse.


----------



## big41 (27 Octobre 2013)

Kerala a dit:


> Restes appuyé sur le +



Yessss merciiiii beaucoup


----------



## Dark_Templar (27 Octobre 2013)

Je rencontre quand même deux désagréments depuis la mise à jour :

- avec Trousseau iCloud : je me suis inscrit sur un site (Zalando pour ne pas le citer) et Safari m'a proposé un mot de passe. J'ai à ce moment là joué le jeu sans me soucier de retenir le mot de passe suggéré. 
De retour sur Zalando, je tente de me logger et Safari m'indique à ce moment là que Zalando à refusé l'autocomplétion Trousseau iCloud (ou quelque chose comme ça). Je me retrouve donc à demander à réinitialiser mon mot de passe et ça fait déjà trois fois pour trois sites différents.

- avec QuickTime : dès que j'ouvre une vidéo .avi, QuickTime s'escrime à me la convertir en .mov, ce qui prend pas mal de temps. Du coup, ouvertures confiées à VLC et adieu QuickTime.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2013)

umrk a dit:


> 3. L'entrée vocale n'est pas une nouveauté sous Mavericks, elle existait déjà sous Mountain Lion. Dans Préférences Système*» ---> Dictée et Parole*», lorsqu'on active la dictée améliorée, la machine procède à un téléchargement supplémentaire (pour personnaliser la reconnaissance vocale, apparemment).


La Dictée améliorée, c'est juste la Dictée sans recours à la connexion internet = OS X Mavericks : dictée vocale hors ligne et en direct

Vu ta connexion poussive, ça devrait te plaire.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Apparemment il y a une nouvelle gonzesse dans les voix système, Aurélie, et un mec en moins, à moins que j'ai mal suivi.


La question essentielle reste : a-t-elle une voix sexy ou non ? [mode macho off]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La Dictée améliorée, c'est juste la Dictée sans recours à la connexion internet = OS X Mavericks : dictée vocale hors ligne et en direct
> 
> Vu ta connexion poussive, ça devrait te plaire.



Installez Dictate par-dessus et vous aurez fait un téléchargement de 600MO pour rien...
Dictate fonctionne, mais l'autre ne fonctionne plus. Nuance s'emmêle les pinceaux avec ses propres rejetons.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Dark_Templar a dit:


> - avec QuickTime : dès que j'ouvre une vidéo .avi, QuickTime s'escrime à me la convertir en .mov, ce qui prend pas mal de temps. Du coup, ouvertures confiées à VLC et adieu QuickTime.


Fonctionne néanmoins avec Quicktime 7


----------



## Jacques L (27 Octobre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Fonctionne néanmoins avec Quicktime 7


oui, mais pas de quick look


----------



## Rolka (27 Octobre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Fonctionne néanmoins avec Quicktime 7



Oui, fonctionne avec QuickTime Player 7 (.Avi et .mp4)
Merci du renseignement.


----------



## Eric5374 (27 Octobre 2013)

Pourquoi mettre mavericks sur une clé usb alors qu'il suffit d'acheter un nouveau mac pour qu'il soit installer par défaut


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

Eric5374 a dit:


> Pourquoi mettre mavericks sur une clé usb alors qu'il suffit d'acheter un nouveau mac pour qu'il soit installer par défaut



peut être car le tarif est légèrement different


----------



## Rolka (27 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Ici, iCal existe mais s'appelle Calendrier.
> BusyCal fonctionne parfaitement et vient d'être mis à jour pour corriger quelques bugs mineurs (affichage essentiellement).



Ce n'est plus qu'un simple calendrier et s'affiche dans le Dock avec la date du jour.
Cela n'a plus rien à voir avec le "Planning" avec insertion de RdV et rappels que nous avions précédemment, n'est-ce pas Da Capo ?


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2013)

Rolka a dit:


> Ce n'est plus qu'un simple calendrier et s'affiche dans le Dock avec la date du jour.
> Cela n'a plus rien à voir avec le "Planning" avec insertion de RdV et rappels que nous avions précédemment, n'est-ce pas Da Capo ?



Si tu veux, mais cette application, en dehors de retouches graphiques à chaque nouvelle version n'a pas évolué.
Par exemple, alors que toute les applications qui accompagnent le mac (Mail, iTunes etc)  disposent de listes "intelligentes" Calendrier n'offre pas cette option.
J'avoue ne pas comprendre ce choix.

Ceci dit, j'ai acheté BusyCal pour accéder aux fonctions qui m'étaient nécessaires.


----------



## Scamandre (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer Mavericks avec une installation "standard", par dessus mon brave léopard des neiges (après l'avoir passé à l'Onyx, par précaution ). Installation sans souci ; tout semble fonctionner, à quelques détails près. En particulier, l'horloge de Dashboard, dont l'affichage déraille : les aiguilles apparaissent décalées par rapport au fond de l'horloge. Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il vu ça ? J'aurai bien essayé de ré-installer ce widget, mais il ne semble pas qu'il soit disponible individuellement, indépendamment de l'OS.


----------



## Eric5374 (27 Octobre 2013)

Scamandre a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'installer Mavericks avec une installation "standard", par dessus mon brave léopard des neiges (après l'avoir passé à l'Onyx, par précaution ). Installation sans souci ; tout semble fonctionner, à quelques détails près. En particulier, l'horloge de Dashboard, dont l'affichage déraille : les aiguilles apparaissent décalées par rapport au fond de l'horloge. Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il vu ça ? J'aurai bien essayé de ré-installer ce widget, mais il ne semble pas qu'il soit disponible individuellement, indépendamment de l'OS.



Je pense que le mieux serais d'acheter le dernier Mac Pro ça serais plus simple, moi c'est ce que je vais faire


----------



## lyelle10 (27 Octobre 2013)

Calendrier retrouvé !
La recherche ne marche manifestement pas tout de suite !
J'hésite encore : la mise en forme du calendrier me plait moyen. Et vous ?
Sinon pour le reste rien à dire et : CS3 nickel


----------



## garnierobin (27 Octobre 2013)

Alors j'ai installé Mavericks cette nuit sur un MacBook Pro 13" Fusion Drive (maison). Tout marche parfaitement !

J'ai juste noté 3 bogues pour le moment :

1 - Le Finder affiche un résidu quand un sort un onglet d'une fenêtre.
2 - J'ai des icônes pour sortir du plein écran sur le bureau. Et elles réduisent les apps en plein écran !
3 - Les video QuickTime lues avec Safari (celles du site d'Apple par exemple) en plein écrans sont dans une nouvelle fenêtre. C'est peut être normal mais c'est pas pratique.

Sinon pour le moment rien a dire ! J'ai effectivement gagné en batterie et en réactivité.
J'aime Plans !


----------



## Scamandre (27 Octobre 2013)

Eric5374 a dit:


> Je pense que le mieux serais d'acheter le dernier Mac Pro ça serais plus simple, moi c'est ce que je vais faire


Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de pourrir ce forum avec ce genre de remarques inutiles. 
Un passage sur les forums du Support d'Apple m'a montré que ce bug avait déjà été rencontré par des utilisateurs de Mountain Lion. Mais la solution proposée sur ces forums (effacer un widget.plist du dossier ~/Library/Preferences) ne marche pas pour moi, semble-t-il.


----------



## Jacques L (27 Octobre 2013)

Puisqu'on a parlé récemment de calendrier, j'ai un truc bizarre, je m'envoie un mail un jour avant pour me rappeler un évènement, en utilisant toujours le même compte mail, ces alertes qui ont été enregistrées avant Mavericks sont bien envoyés, celles créées depuis ne le sont pas, quelqu'un aurait une idée sur le pourquoi de la chose&#8239;?
une précision, c'est un compte gmail, et il ne part pas de mon ordi puisqu'il n'est pas sur le serveur gmail :rateau:


----------



## Felixba (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tou(te)s,

Alors j'ai aussi installé Mavericks sur un MacBook Pro 13" mi-2012. J'ai l'impression que l'autonomie est meilleure, pour le reste aucun changement hormis:


GROS ralentissement lorsque je change de page dans le Lunchpad.
Du jour au lendemain, plus aucunes notifications dans Message (pastilles, bannières, etc).
Pour le point 1 ce n'est pas très grave, concernant l'application Message c'est un réel "handicape", je ne reçoit vraiment plus aucunes notifications ce qui fait que je suis constamment obligé de vérifier mes conversations (assez chiant lors d'un visionnage vidéo...).


Je précise que les réglages de notifications sont corrects. Si quelqu'un connait une solution je suis preneur.


Verdict: Plutôt satisfait.


----------



## mortifere8 (28 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous !

J'ai un MacBook Pro Rétina 15'', j'ai fais la mise à jour officiel d'Apple pour passer à OSX MAVERICKS qui s'est très bien passé mais depuis cette mise à jour je trouve le nouveau Safari long à charger les pages web avec Mountain LIOn c'était plus rapide.... Et l'autonomie de mon mac n'est pas meilleur comme l'annonçait le keynote , je crois même que ça ce décharge plus vite....
Est ce que quelqu'un à le même problème?
Est ce que quelqu'un à une solution?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Octobre 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais au premier message, en clean install, c'est en anglais et clavier US dès le début.
> C'est la version téléchargée de l'Apple Store.


 
Auto réponse : quand on vire l'inutile partition de recovery, os x démarre l'install en anglais.

30 min pour installer le bousin d'un SD à 100 Mo/s... Faut pas être pressé à côté de Win7 qui s'installe en 10 min.


----------



## takamaka (28 Octobre 2013)

Bon l'autonomie décriée plus haut semble correcte, mais pas l'affichage dans la barre des menus  Alors en attendant la mise à jour, je m'en accommoderai :mouais:

Par contre, j'ai retrouvé l'Utilitaire Réseau !! : /System/Library/CoreServices/Applications

Si certains se demandent à quoi cela sert :

La réponse complète par Bompi :

ou le Support d'Apple


----------



## louchebeb (28 Octobre 2013)

Pour les scanner (dans mon cas Canon) il faut aller sur le site US pour y trouver le pilote!
Malheureusement Canon n'a prévu (pour le moment) rien pour mon imprimante.


----------



## big41 (28 Octobre 2013)

Depuis mon passage à Mavericks, je n'arrive plus à accéder à mes sauvegardes locales TM sans connecté le DDE ??? :confuses:
TM sauvegarde bien en local sur le disque dur, mais je ne peux accéder à ces sauvegardes si je ne connecte pas le DDE dédié à TM 
C'est chiant parce que c'était bien pratique au final ces sauvegardes locales sur mon MBP, ça m'a permit souvent de récupérer un fichier effacer par erreur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La Dictée améliorée, c'est juste la Dictée sans recours à la connexion internet = OS X Mavericks : dictée vocale hors ligne et en direct
> 
> Vu ta connexion poussive, ça devrait te plaire.




Ah ! Merci ! Bon à savoir .... (suite au dégroupage de ma ligne, je suis passé de 1 MégaBits à 2 MegaBits. En absolu, pas de quoi pavoiser, en relatif c'est mieux ....


----------



## doudee (28 Octobre 2013)

ErGo_404 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a déjà fait une mise à jour sur un disque Fusion Drive "fait maison" ?
> J'ai vu sur le net que ça ne se comportait pas bien sur les Betas, mais j'aimerais avoir un retour sur la version finale.
> 
> Au pire je tenterai moi-même car j'ai des sauvegardes donc je ne crains pas grand chose, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le faire.



Bonjour
Aucun soucis chez moi.
Fusion drive créé en début d'année, le mac tourne très bien


----------



## tugudu (28 Octobre 2013)

leelou01 a dit:


> MacBook unibody 2009: installation nickel.!!!  Va comprendre.....
> 
> Il me reste encore un Mac Mini 2011 a mettre a jour... A suivre



Salut Leelou

Avec quelques jours d'utilisation, as tu du recul pour dire si mavericks tourne bien sur ton unibody?

Le mien date de décembre 2009, l'avant dernière version avant sa disparition. Je suis passé rapidement à 4go de ram, mon processeur est core 2 duo de 2,26 ghz. 
J'ai connu un petit problème lié à une MAJ il y'a une semaine que l'on m'a aidé ici même à corriger, mais mon mac étant mon outil de travail je ne peux pas me permettre de ne plus pouvoir utiliser mail ou autre apps élémentaire, sachant que j'ai déjà la suite iWork.

En gros, me conseil tu de faire cette MAJ ? (j'utilise pas mal de multi écran, avec exposé et spaces)

Thanks!


----------



## Scamandre (28 Octobre 2013)

Scamandre a dit:


> Un passage sur les forums du Support d'Apple m'a montré que ce bug avait déjà été rencontré par des utilisateurs de Mountain Lion. Mais la solution proposée sur ces forums (effacer un widget.plist du dossier ~/Library/Preferences) ne marche pas pour moi, semble-t-il.


Bon, problème résolu, mais que j'ai retrouvé sur le deuxième MBP que j'ai fait passer à Mavericks. Ce serait donc bien un bug dans l'OS téléchargé, pas propre à un ordinateur. La solution est bien, comme trouvé sur les forums Apple, de mettre à la corbeille le fichier widget-com.apple.widget.worldclock.plist situé dans le fichier utilisateur ~/Library/Preferences.
Mais le truc, c'est ensuite d'éteindre l'ordinateur complètement, et pas simplement de le redémarrer. Une fois rallumé, on peut vider la corbeille et le widget horloge est réinitialisé et fonctionne.  
Donc pour l'instant, sur deux MBP, installation sans difficulté particulière (sauf l'attente, parce que les minutes selon l'installateur Apple, elles ont des durées inhabituelles... ). Tout paraît fonctionner. Peut-être un peu plus lentement qu'avant pour les premières sessions.


----------



## peyret (28 Octobre 2013)

Les barres de défilement dans "aperçu" disparaissent suivant le zoom, et on ne peut visualiser la page de haut en bas ? (l'image n'est pourtant pas affichée entière dans la fenêtre)

Il faut déplacer et modifier la dimension de la fenêtre pour voir apparaitre la barre de défilement 
Suis-je le seul ?

préférences système : "Toujours" afficher les barres de défil est coché

__________

Dans "forcer à quitter", il y a "TexEdit" ou "Aperçu" affichés alors qu'ils ne sont pas ouverts ?
on peut tout de même  les forcer à quitter, sans problème,  ... c'est nouveau ?

Edit : Dans moniteur d'activité, Aperçu est toujours actif... si on force à quitter Aperçu, il disparait de la liste...
Autrement dit, même en quittant Aperçu, il reste en sommeil... 

Edit 2 : 10 mm + tard, plus de problèmes ... mais aperçu se nomme maintenant "Preview"
__________

:hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2013)

tugudu a dit:


> Salut Leelou
> 
> Avec quelques jours d'utilisation, as tu du recul pour dire si mavericks tourne bien sur ton unibody?
> 
> ...



Dans mon cas jai un Mini de 2009 (Core 2 Duo 2,26 Ghz / 4 Go de RAM), et dans lensemble ça fonctionne bien, hormis quelques problèmes Mail qui saccommode assez mal de lIMAP ce qui donne des déco continuelles (autre exemple via Clubic), le partage de fichiers merdouille (voir larticle de MacG), et dautres broutilles (bugs d'affichages & Co.). Mon conseille est simple, Mavericks semble être à première vue un bon OS, il répond bien même avec 4 Go de RAM, mais cest trop tôt pour migrer à mon sens. Le mieux à faire cest dattendre la 10.9.1 voir la 10.9.2, le temps quApple remette un peu dordre dans tout ça ce que jaurais dû faire.


----------



## B3rtrand (28 Octobre 2013)

J'ai remarqué que depuis que je suis sous Mavericks, j'ai de gros bugs graphiques quand je mets par exemple une image en plein écran (via l'icône plein écran en haut à droite de la fenêtre) : ça saccade énormément....
J'ai un macbook pro 13" mi-2009 avec 2,26 Ghz core 2 duo.

Avez vous le même problème ?

Bertrand


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2013)

Ouaip, idem de mon côté.


----------



## pepytoh (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé Maverick il y a trois jours et aujourd'hui en naviguant sur internet, j'ai voulu mettre le mode "lecteur" et oh stupeur ... c'est blanc ! Auparavant, les bords étaient sombres ce qui était très agréable pour la lecture mais là je suis vraiment déçu puisque le blanc est vraiment gênant.
Je ne comprends pas ce changement sauf si c'est pour le mode "plat" qu'apple veut imposer alors que ce n'est pas pratique pour certains outils.
En tout cas, c'est le seul gros point noir de Maverick.


----------



## big41 (28 Octobre 2013)

Tiens j'ai plus de son de notification pour un nouvel e-mail??
J'ai regardé tout est bien coché, mais pas de son quand même :confuses:
Une idée ?


----------



## cyro (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
qui sait activer le ftp sur Mavericks? La petite application sympa FTPD a l'air de fonctionner.  Ce qui est curieux c'est qu'en local, ftp localhost est OK par contre ftp sur le N°IP du localhost ne marche pas. Par contre un  ping sur le N°IP est OK!!! Avez vous des idées?
Cyrille


----------



## sclicer (28 Octobre 2013)

Petite question.

Auriez-vous des retours de Maverick et de son comportement sur un Imac 24" alu de 2007 ?
Pour savoir si je vais pas ralentir ma machine en passant de SL à Maverick.

Merci


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2013)

sclicer a dit:


> Petite question.
> 
> Auriez-vous des retours de Maverick et de son comportement sur un Imac 24" alu de 2007 ?
> Pour savoir si je vais pas ralentir ma machine en passant de SL à Maverick.
> ...



De mon côté, iMac 24" mid 2007 Intel Core 2 duo avec seulement 3 Gb RAM - je suis passé de Mountain Lion à Mavericks sans problèmes particuliers si ce n'est que la sortie de veille occasionne des "freezes" qui m'obligent à redémarrer le mac (perte de connexion wifi et blocage complet !).

Plans et iBooks ne m'intéressent pas ... donc, les nouveautés pour moi sont quasi inexistantes

Pas de réactivité supplémentaire par rapport à ML mais pas de ralentissement non plus.

Bref, Mavericks ne m'a rien apporté de transcendant ....


----------



## gozeur (28 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,

pour précision j'ai un imac de 2009, processeur intel 2,9 Ghz core 2 Duo et 4 Go de DDR3 1067 MHz
ma version de mountain lion est officielle

j'ai fait l'installation de mavericks via l'app store (sans autre opération au préalable)
le téléchargement à eu lieu normalement (mais long tout de même : 3 heures)
au moment de redémarrer: pomme et roue tournante et bloqué la dessus 2 heures.
jai redémarrer via cmd + R
j'ai fait une verif + réparation du disque 
j'ai retéléchargé et bocage au même point : pomme et roue qui tourne
de nouveau utilitaire de disque, vérification du disque, réparation, réparation des permissions et retéléchargement. installation qui bloque toujours au même point.

résultat: appel assistance d'apple, demande de dérogation pour ne pas payer l'assistance.
1heure au tel de tentative avec les commandes de démarrage.
diagnostic, pb au démarrage du disque donc nécessité d'effacer le disque dur.
heureusement j'ai une time capsule sur laquelle je fait des sauvegardes time machine.
donc perte de beaucoup d'applications. notamment iphoto qui était livré d'origine avec mon mac et qui n'est plus fourni maintenant dans les os.

en gros que dois-je faire: restaurer avec time machine. mais dans ce cas vais je me retrouver de nouveau avec mountain lion ou vais je retrouver mes doc et mes applications dans le nouvel OS ?
merci de vos avis


----------



## tugudu (28 Octobre 2013)

Merci de ton retour Moby, je vais donc sagement patienter un petit peu!


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Octobre 2013)

Je suis en train de télécharger cette daube (cause : logiciels incompatibles avec SL). 

Cependant j'ai UNE question, avant de l'installer, alors je vais faire confiance aux retours, mais quelqu'un à fait le passage de SL=> à cette daube que j'arrive pas à écrire, et peut-il me dire qu'en est-il de l'autonomie ?

Si SL a plus d'autonomie, je n'installe pas cette daube.
Si c'est pareil ou insignifiant j'installe cette daube pour installer d'autres daubes qui nécessites cette daube. 

Merci de vos retour 

J'ai un macbook unibody et j'ai déjà changé la batterie, et j'ai déjà essayé Lion et ML mais niveau autonomie c'était pas du tout ça ...

P.S : Je dis daube c'est pas méchant, juste le nom me fait penser à l'orthographe d'un médicament et je trouve que c'est de la daube (le nom).


----------



## gozeur (28 Octobre 2013)

just the way.
Daube vient d'un morceau de viande qui en porte le nom, pas d'un médicament


----------



## numablue (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un MBP 13 pouce de mi 2010
J'ai fait une clean install de Mavericks et j'en suis très déçu.
J'était avant sur Lion est Mavericks est beaucoup plus lent. Déja l'installation a était longue, est l'utilisation est fortement ralenti.

Le passage d'une session a l'autre est très longue environ 45 secondes contre une dixaines de seconde avant. Google chrome est beaucoup ralenti. J'ai meme eu le Préférence système qui a plantée.

Je vais attendre 2, 3 semaines une mise a jour d'apple sinon je repasse sous Lion

Heureusement que la mise a jour était gratuite


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Octobre 2013)

gozeur a dit:


> just the way.
> Daube vient d'un morceau de viande qui en porte le nom, pas d'un médicament



Je sais merci, il a aussi un autre sens, et j'allais pas dire nom de m..... 

Encore une fois c'est pas le fond qui est visé (pour l'instant parce que j'ai pas essayé et que je garde un très mauvais souvenir de Lion et de ML), juste le nom que je n'aime pas (bah oui j'ai le droit de pas aimer, autant les noms des OS précédent me laissait indifférent, autant là j'accroche pas du tout )

Bref je veux bien un retour pour l'autonomie moi :rose:, avec Lion et ML c'étaient pas du tout ça ...

Et la T° du CPU/GPU aussi d'ailleurs !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Octobre 2013)

J'ai testé 10.9. Première critique, c'est super long à installer 30 minutes depuis une SDXC 100 Mo/s sur un MacBook Pro Retina 15,4 early 2013 à 2,7 GHz... Les estimations de durée Apple sont bien foireuse avec la seconde qui dure 5 minutes.

L'OS en lui même, c'est un OS X avec comme chaque fois des petits changements cosmétiques auxquels je n'attache aucune importance. Le Finder reste une sombre bouse à côté de l'Explorateur de Windows. 

Un truc m'a très rapidement tapé sur le système. Le Finder ne réagit plus au glissement à 2/3 doigts pour suivant/précédent quand on balaye. Il fonctionne dans certains rubriques de Préférences systèmes mais pas toutes. 

Plan affiche correctement la vue satellite et la vue mixte mais rien pour la vue basique. Chez moi, je suis nulle part. Original vu la taille de mon "bled"...  

Malgré quelques clean installs, le boot est assez long. Rien d'impressionnant surtout comparé à Windows 8. Il est moche et tout ce qu'on veut mais il boot vachement vite. 

iTunes 11, je ne peux toujours pas encaisser. J'ai donc poussé iTunes 10.7 de force et il fonctionne très bien. Mais le Store n'apprécie pas et le téléchargement de certaines application (genre page, iPhoto, ne se fait pas). 

La nouvelle présentation de Safari ne me plait pas plus qu'iTunes 11, normal, c'est dans le même genre avec des vignettes carrées. 

Question autonomie, déjà, de prime abord, je n'ai pas vu de différence sur le seul cycle effectué et je n'ai pas besoin de plus. C'est même tout à fait en phase avec mon usage. 

Je suis tranquillement revenu à 10.8.5. J'estime ne pas avoir à m'adapter à un nouvel OS quand un autre me donne satisfaction. Ca ne tombe pas trop mal, je comptais faire une clean install de Moutain Lion. Au passage, le downgrade ne pose aucun problème contrairement à ce qui s'est déjà vu par le passé. L'install de 10.8.5 prend seulement 13 minutes.


----------



## wolf (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé Mavericks sans problème via la mise à jour Apple. Dans l'ensemble ce n'est pas trop mal. La plupart des softs fonctionnent correctement et pour les autres des mises à jour sont arrivées ou sont en cours  Donc, je ne vais pas me plaindre. j'ai néanmoins trouvé quelques ralentissement, mais je me doute que ça à a voir avec App Nap. Le seul truc qui me #@&#* un peu quand même c'est que je n'arrive pas à ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre du finder "normalement", comme à l'ancien temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaitre 
Donc si quelqu'un à un truc à part cocher/décocher la case "Ouvrir les dossiers dans des onglets plutôt que dans une nouvelle fenêtre" je suis preneur  (de toutes manières chez moi ça ne fonctionne pas, ni en onglet, ni en nouvelle fenêtre :d


----------



## sclicer (28 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De mon côté, iMac 24" mid 2007 Intel Core 2 duo avec seulement 3 Gb RAM - je suis passé de Mountain Lion à Mavericks sans problèmes particuliers si ce n'est que la sortie de veille occasionne des "freezes" qui m'obligent à redémarrer le mac (perte de connexion wifi et blocage complet !).
> 
> Plans et iBooks ne m'intéressent pas ... donc, les nouveautés pour moi sont quasi inexistantes
> 
> ...



Merci.
J'attendais que tu passes sur ce thread, vu que je ne retrouvais plus l'orthographe exacte de ton pseudo :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2013)

sclicer a dit:


> Petite question. Pour savoir si je vais pas ralentir ma machine en passant de SL à Maverick.



Évidemment. Démarrage en 30 s de Snow Leopard sur un Mac Pro 2008. Plus de 3 minutes avec Mavericks. Chaque nouveau système est conçu pour les nouvelles machines. Plus les machines sont anciennes, plus elles seront ralenties.


----------



## quetzal (28 Octobre 2013)

J'ai installé Mavericks au jour 1 sur mon MBP fin 2011. Jusqu'ici, aucun problème particulier à signaler. Mais aujourd'hui, alors que j'avais redémarré ma machine, le Finder est extrêmement lent, notamment à l'ouverture d'applications DMG, ou pour repérer mes disques durs externes. Pourtant, rien n'a changé dans ma config ou dans mon occupation du disque dur (145 Go libre). C'est assez agaçant, et je ne trouve pas la parade, sauf à redémarrer à nouveau la machine elle-même.

J'ajoute que les autres applications aussi sont plus lentes qu'à l'ordinaire.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De mon côté, iMac 24" mid 2007 Intel Core 2 duo avec seulement 3 Gb RAM - je suis passé de Mountain Lion à Mavericks sans problèmes particuliers si ce n'est que la sortie de veille occasionne des "freezes" qui m'obligent à redémarrer le mac (perte de connexion wifi et blocage complet !).
> 
> *Plans et iBooks ne m'intéressent pas* ... donc, les nouveautés pour moi sont quasi inexistantes
> 
> ...



Idem et compte tenu de la qualité de plan et vu ce que je perdais, je l'ai juste viré pour ML. :love:


----------



## Jacques L (28 Octobre 2013)

gozeur a dit:


> .../...heureusement j'ai une time capsule sur laquelle je fait des sauvegardes time machine.
> donc perte de beaucoup d'applications. notamment iphoto qui était livré d'origine avec mon mac et qui n'est plus fourni maintenant dans les os.


je raconte peut-être une bêtise, mais Time Machine ne se contente de sauvegarder les docs, mais aussi les applis donc normalement si tout roule, tu initialises ton disk tu charges Maverick si tu n'as pas déjà fait une clé de démarrage et après tu récupère tout sur Time Machine.


----------



## Benisti (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, pour ma part pas content !  

J'ai besoin de votre aide, je rencontre quelques bugs depuis l'installation de Mavericks. Depuis 2009 et mon bon vieux Snow leopard c'est bien la première fois que ça m'arrive, ca me rappelle de mauvais souvenirs sous Windowset je n'aime pas ca... :hein:

Le téléchargement depuis l'app store et l'installation se sont passés sans problèmes mais depuis en vrac :

- Toute application nouvellement installée et lancée me renvoit une fenêtre avec gros cadenas et le message suivant "OS X doit réparer votre bibliothèque pour éxécuter les applications. Saisissez votre mot de passe pour donner l'autorisation". Si je rentre le mdp ca marche si je fais annuler gros plantage de l'appli...

- Impossible de supprimer le raccourci d'une appli du Dock avec le glisser sur le bureau.. ???

- Moins grave mais je me questionne : depuis le lauchpad mon dossier utilitaire s'est vidé seul reste la "mise à jour du clavier sans fil"... le reste utilitaires de disque, ect, s'est retrouvé dans un dossier "autre"...

- Et dernier point Maverick apparait toujours dans l'app store avec l'icone "télécharger" et non pas "installé".. un signe ?


Bref très agacé par ces petits problèmes, j'ai tenté de réinstallé Mavericks depuis l'App Store mais rien n'a changé..

Merci à tous pour vos retours sur ces différents points et pour votre aide.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Octobre 2013)

Bon au moins j'ai pu installer les logiciels incompatible avec SL, très drôle parce que ça plante mais il est train d'indexer donc j'espère c'est pour ça.

Comment on fait pour enlever, désactiver le centre de notification ? 

Bon on peut pas supprimer plan ni ibook ni message ...

Par contre pour la T° j'ai juste +3° c'est raisonnable.


----------



## slash63 (28 Octobre 2013)

Bon et bien pour ma part tout allais bien avec mountain lion... mais hein un nouvel os gratis.. alors comme beaucoup j'ai cracker et mon index a cliquer sur "installer" ! breuuuuuu
Et depuis je suis très très déçu ! beaucoup de lenteurs ! les 8go de ram de mon macbook pro mi 2012 sont pratiquement tous utilisés sans rien faire... des lags en défilement des pages sur safari, la luminosité d'écran qui joue des tours malgré quelle ne soit pas en automatique, lenteur internet, les ventilos qui tournes, tournes, tournes a la moindre sollicitation etc etc... je suis en conclusion très déçu par cette version qui sent la bêta pour testeur novice...
En bref demain je vais regarder de quelle façon je vais pouvoir réinstaller Mountain lion ! 
C'est la première fois que je suis vraiment déçu par la pomme niveau os...






















Benisti a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, pour ma part pas content !
> 
> J'ai besoin de votre aide, je rencontre quelques bugs depuis l'installation de Mavericks. Depuis 2009 et mon bon vieux Snow leopard c'est bien la première fois que ça m'arrive, ca me rappelle de mauvais souvenirs sous Windowset je n'aime pas ca... :hein:
> 
> ...


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2013)

Ça fait maintenant plus de 30 minutes "qu'il me reste moins d'une minute" pour la fin d'installation...j'attend ou j'eteins ? Je sentais que c'etait pas un bon plan ce truc...


----------



## Le docteur (28 Octobre 2013)

Il y a encore quelques zozos pour jouer les pères-la-morale et prétendre le contraire, mais : clean installez...

Pour ce qui est des 8GO, c'est apparemment normal (proverbe Unix : toute mémoire vive non utilisée est de la mémoire vive gâchée) sur cet OS. Pour les lags, même avec mon vieux tromblon de fin 2008, je n'en ai pas...


----------



## Rico0o (28 Octobre 2013)

Installé sur mes deux macs sans aucun soucis.
Le premier un imac 27 fin 2009 Core2duo 4Go RAM. 
Un poil plus réactif que sur ML que je trouvais un peu lourd, mais sans plus.

Le gain le plus significatif c'est sur mon macbook air late 2010 que je l'ai eu !!
Tout d'abord l'autonomie j'ai gagné plus d'une heure ! Ensuite la réactivité, pourtant mon mba n'a que 2Go de RAM. 
Quasiment plus aucun swap de mémoire en usage "normal" (internet, musique mails, films etc...), il boote plus vite, tout est plus rapide.
Bref une vrai cure de jouvence pour mon MBA. J'avais regretté l'update vers lion, là j'ai l'impression qu'il tourne comme au premier jour lorsqu'il était sous snow leopard.

Bref pour moi une excellente version d'OSX.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il y a encore quelques zozos pour jouer les pères-la-morale et prétendre le contraire, mais : clean installez...
> 
> Pour ce qui est des 8GO, c'est apparemment normal (proverbe Unix : toute mémoire vive non utilisée est de la mémoire vive gâchée) sur cet OS. Pour les lags, même avec mon vieux tromblon de fin 2008, je n'en ai pas...



Moi j'ai la flemme, et la dernière fois que j'ai fais une clean install j'ai eu des problèmes après quand même donc maintenant je m'en passe. Mais je veux pas relancer le débat, chacun choisi. Et si j'avais du temps je l'aurai surement fait. 

Bon par contre il y a un moyen de supprimer le centre de notification ? 
Message ?
Ibook ?
Plan ? 
Et aussi pourquoi mon indexation est estimé à 75 minutes alors que j'ai même pas 20 GO d'utiliser sur mon disque dur (d'ailleurs avec le nouveau finder je peux pu savoir ...)

Je sens que j'ai fait une connerie. :mouais:


----------



## Madalvée (28 Octobre 2013)

Pas de panique, généralement tout est débrayable pour avoir une interface Snow Leopard Like, puisque ça en fait bander certains ; déjà pas mal de réglages se font par Onyx qui sera disponible sous peu.
Et en cherchant un peu, on s'y retrouve, par exemple pour afficher l'espace libre il suffit d'afficher la barre d'état via le menu présentation.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Moi j'ai la flemme, et la dernière fois que j'ai fais une clean install j'ai eu des problèmes après quand même donc maintenant je m'en passe. Mais je veux pas relancer le débat, chacun choisi. Et si j'avais du temps je l'aurai surement fait.
> 
> *Bon par contre il y a un moyen de supprimer le centre de notification ? *
> Message ?
> ...




```
launchctl unload /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui.plist
sudo mv /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui.plist /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui.bak
```

Les autres apps, tu les vires avec sudo rm dans le terminal.


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Octobre 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> ```
> launchctl unload /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui.plist
> sudo mv /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui.plist /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui.bak
> ```
> Les autres apps, tu les vires avec sudo rm dans le terminal.



Merci, bon je sais pas si j'ai bien tout fait, mais c'est pu dans la barre des menus mais c'est toujours dans les préférences systèmes, et je sais pas comment faire avec les autres avec sudo rm ....


----------



## zombie1871 (29 Octobre 2013)

Comme je l'ai dit dans un autre fil, pour moi cela a été retour sur ML. Trop de lenteur sur un mac mini gavé de ram qui a 6 mois. Je vais attendre un peu que l'optimisation se fasse. Après je verrais....ou pas. Au final après avoir testé la beste pendant quelques jours, je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de changement sidérant par rapport à ML. Les tags c'étaient bien mais j'ai pu m'en passer jusque là. Bon je reconnais une utilisation plus que ultra basique de mon mac (bureautique essentiellement). 
Voilà mon retour....sur ML.


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

la ou cela pose pbs, c'est pour les gens comme moi qui se sont pris un late 2013 et donc qui ont eu Mavericks, et pas eu le choix!

pour ma part j'ai eu de la chance qd je vois comment cela m***e chez certains!!!


----------



## Cubly (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à vous !
Pour ma part, une grande joie de tester hors beta ce petit Mavericks !
Ce qui m'a le plus marqué c'est sa réactivité par rapport à ML. Le démarrage est éclair ! 5-6 secondes sur mon MBP retina 15 de 2012, et surtout une mise et sortie de veille quasi immédiate. Sans parler de l'extinction.
C'est bien peu comme ça, mais rien que ça fait déjà beaucoup !


----------



## Le docteur (29 Octobre 2013)

Le démarrage, je me demande s'il n'est pas plus long chez moi (MB late 2008). Dans l'absolu j'apprécie plutôt le bestiau : les automatismes à l'écriture fonctionnent bien, Pages, je me remets à l'utiliser alors que j'avais fini par le laisser tomber. Il est plutôt solide pour un .0 (j'avais fait la même réflexion pour Snow devant lequel je ne m'extasie pourtant pas autant que certains : le c'était mieux avant, je le réserve à Tiger).
Un gros mieux au niveau esthétique, même s'il est peu perceptible (je pense que je vais bien me faire à iCal alors que j'aimais bien l'ancien en peau de je ne sais pas quoi), j'aime bien les nanomotifs, ou les textures, si vous préférez incrustés de temps à autre (dans les tours de la fenêtre de l'App Store, le fond de Notes) et le côté dépouillé passe finalement plutôt bien à l'usage). C'est cohérent et étrangement ça rend moins tristes ces p... de fenêtre grisâtre qu'on se tape depuis Léopard.

Deux trois ralentissement de temps à autres dans les champs de recherche, mais rien de terrible (version .0, donc).

Par contre iWork et iPhoto (surtout le dernier pour lequel ça devenait dramatiquement lent) on repris du poil de la bête de façon flagrante : le moteur a été nettement amélioré.
Et, effectivement, ce coup-ci, Safari est plus rapide.


----------



## big41 (29 Octobre 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Évidemment. Démarrage en 30 s de Snow Leopard sur un Mac Pro 2008. Plus de 3 minutes avec Mavericks. Chaque nouveau système est conçu pour les nouvelles machines. Plus les machines sont anciennes, plus elles seront ralenties.



Mavericks installé sur le MBP Late 2008 de ma femme et temps de boot idem ML.
T'as bien regardé que l'ordi boot bien sur ton disque dans préférence système ?


----------



## scaryfan (29 Octobre 2013)

Chez moi, le démarrage de mon MBP de 2009 est tout aussi rapide voire mieux... pas flagrant mais pas de régression en tout cas.
Je suis ravi. :love:


----------



## Thork (29 Octobre 2013)

Un bon ptit gars que ce Mavericks 

Après avoir sauté l'étape Lion et ML (trop de pb à mon goût, manque de compatibilité, lenteur..) j'ai décidé de franchir le cap cette fois en passant par la case "clean install (d'ailleurs je salue au passage la plus part des tutos sur le net extrêmement bien fait).

Après un DL assez rapide (30 min environ), j'ai créer ma clé USB et de là j'ai installé la bête. Bilan:

- Un peu dérouté au départ, j'ai du me réapproprier tous les raccourcis du trackpad.
- J'aime pas trop le nouveau système du dashboard :/  (on peut plus l'avoir direct sur le bureau ? ou j'ai raté un truc ?)
- Interface du finder bien plus clean je trouve.
- Au démarrage, un poil plus lent (quelques secondes) mais navigateur plus réactif (même si j'utilise chrome et pas safari)
- Autonomie toujours au top
- Système de blocage de la session avec mdp bien sympatoche 

Au final bien content d'avoir franchi le cap d'autant plus que je vais pouvoir de nouveau me servir sur l'app store avec plus de choix


----------



## PDD (29 Octobre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Tiens j'ai plus de son de notification pour un nouvel e-mail??
> J'ai regardé tout est bien coché, mais pas de son quand même :confuses:
> Une idée ?


J'ai ce problème avec mon MBPR 15" de décembre 2012 régulièrement, mais je suis resté sous ML. Je dois quitter mail et à la relance le son est revenu.


----------



## Spirit of Jah (29 Octobre 2013)

Même remarque pour le coup d'oeil avec les fichiers .avi bien pratique quand on gère pas mal de fichiers de ce type. Pour la lecture avec Quicktime (par défaut), il faut attendre une conversion extrêmement longue en .mov. Personnellement je lis les fichiers avec Flip Player. Pas de solution en vue donc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------

Même remarque pour le coup d'oeil avec les fichiers .avi bien pratique quand on gère pas mal de fichiers de ce type. Pour la lecture avec Quicktime (par défaut), il faut attendre une conversion extrêmement longue en .mov. Personnellement je lis les fichiers avec Flip Player. Pas de solution en vue donc.

D'autre part, le compteur de Mail semble défaillant. Ayant deux comptes Yahoo, Mail s'emmêle les pinceaux en m'annonçant par exemple 5 nouveaux mails sur le compte 1 alors qu'ils sont sur le 2.

Pour le reste, j'explore encore...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Merci, bon je sais pas si j'ai bien tout fait, mais c'est pu dans la barre des menus mais c'est toujours dans les préférences systèmes, et je sais pas comment faire avec les autres avec sudo rm ....


 
Ca désactive juste le service mais ça ne vire par le réglage des préférences. Je n'ai jamais regardé comment virer l'icone de réglage. 


```
sudo rm -rf /Applications/iTunes.app
```

Tu remplaces iTunes.app par le nom de l'application que tu veux virer. Certaines peut simplement être déplacées à la poubelle. Pour avoir le nom exact d'une application, il suffit de l'inspecter. Cette méthode ne vire cependant pas les éventuelles frameworks et autre ressources partagées (ou non) de l'application.


----------



## Bambouille (29 Octobre 2013)

Petit retour après quelques jours avec Mavericks.
Chez moi toutes mes applis fonctionnent sauf EpsonScan.
Je n'ai pas de problème avec Mail et mon compte Gmail. Office 2008, la suite CS5 et les logiciels Garmin pour mon GPS VTT ne posent aucuns soucis. Pour ne citer que les gros softs.
Je note une baisse de la température pour une utilisation similaire à celle que j'avais sous Lion.
Pour la gestion de la mémoire, Mavericks rogne à me rendre la mémoire allouée à une application après sa fermeture. Et si je pousse le test sur plusieurs applications ouvertes en même temps, après fermeture de ces dernières, la petite barre mémoire d'iStat reste bien remplie sans toute fois gêner le fonctionnement du MBP.
Je note aussi que les mouvements du trackpad pour passer d'un écran virtuel à un autre sont un peu moins fluide. Pareil pour Mission control et pour charger le Launchpad.
J'imagine que ces petits détails seront corrigés pour la X.9.1.


----------



## e.kryd (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Alors moi j'ai pas encore eu le temps d'essayer en détail le nouvel OS que j'ai installé sur mon iMac de 2011 hier...

Par contre quelque chose m'a frappé et je voudrais avoir vos avis la dessus.

J'ai l'impression que la migration à partir de Snow Leopard n'apporte que de la cosmétique du point de vue de l'ergonomie. 

En effet j'ai constaté avec stupeur qu'il y a toujours le "dossier" application et que globalement toutes les innovations apportée par Lion à ce niveau n'ont pas été intégrées sur mon iMac ...

Est-ce normal ?


----------



## fau6il (29 Octobre 2013)

Bambouille a dit:


> Chez moi toutes mes applis fonctionnent sauf EpsonScan.



_Décidément, chez moi aussi! _


----------



## Bambouille (29 Octobre 2013)

fau6il a dit:


> _Décidément, chez moi aussi! _


Pas très grave, suffit de passer par les prefs système


----------



## fau6il (29 Octobre 2013)

Bambouille a dit:


> Pas très grave, suffit de passer par les prefs système



_Désolé  
Rien n'y fait! 
Ce n'est pas LA solution. :hein:
MAIS _

_The updated version of Epson Scan to support Mavericks for your scanner is still in development and will be available within the next couple of months. The changes made late in the development of Mavericks were unexpected as earlier in the beta program existing Epson Scan was working.
In the meantime you can use Image Capture to scan after updating the latest Epson drivers released through Apple._


----------



## Le docteur (29 Octobre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Ça fait maintenant plus de 30 minutes "qu'il me reste moins d'une minute" pour la fin d'installation...j'attend ou j'eteins ? Je sentais que c'etait pas un bon plan ce truc...



Zut ! J'imagine que tu n'est plus devant : tu attends.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ca désactive juste le service mais ça ne vire par le réglage des préférences. Je n'ai jamais regardé comment virer l'icone de réglage.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Il y en a un qui va nous virer QuickTime, je le sens...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h45 ----------




Bambouille a dit:


> Petit retour après quelques jours avec Mavericks.
> Chez moi toutes mes applis fonctionnent sauf EpsonScan.
> Je n'ai pas de problème avec Mail et mon compte Gmail. Office 2008, la suite CS5 et les logiciels Garmin pour mon GPS VTT ne posent aucuns soucis. Pour ne citer que les gros softs.
> Je note une baisse de la température pour une utilisation similaire à celle que j'avais sous Lion.
> ...



Je pense que c'est fait exprès pour la mémoire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------




e.kryd a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Alors moi j'ai pas encore eu le temps d'essayer en détail le nouvel OS que j'ai installé sur mon iMac de 2011 hier...
> 
> ...



Euh ! tu voudrais qu'il n'y ait plus de dossier "Applications"???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------




fau6il a dit:


> _Désolé
> Rien n'y fait!
> Ce n'est pas LA solution. :hein:
> MAIS _
> ...



Apparemment il y a des mises à jour d'imprimantes qui sont censées arriver. 
Moi j'ai eu un comportement bizarre pour ma HP. J'ai dû installer un pilote générique au départ (sans scan) et, j'ai eu le nez creux, j'ai lancé la mise à jour : HP dedans et scan de nouveau. Je crois que j'ai lu un truc sur des pilotes à venir et je crois bien qu'il s'agissait d'Epson, sans vouloir vous donner de faux espoirs.


----------



## Bambouille (29 Octobre 2013)

fau6il a dit:


> Désolé&#8230;
> Rien n'y fait!
> Ce n'est pas LA solution. :hein:
> MAIS&#8230;


Je n'ai pas dit que c'était la solution, c'est juste pour patienter.
Et ça doit marcher qu'avec une imprimante multifonction puisque je peux toujours imprimer et que j'ai accès au scanner via les prefs système.

@Le docteur : non je surveille, toujours pas de mise à jour Epson pour le moment.


----------



## Harfang03 (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir installé Mavericks sur iMac et MacBook Air, j'étais assez satisfaite de cette mise à jour.
Et puis les ennuis on commencés avec la wifi qui se déconnecte constamment (FreeBox).
Cela ne m'empêche pas de naviguer sur Internet en Wifi, mais elle recherche le réseau toutes les 5 à 10 secondes. Téléphoné à la hotline de free et toujours pareil.

Je rencontre également un problème avec mes fichiers RAW qui sont dans le Finder.
Le visionnage avec Aperçu est des plus long..... Pour passer d'une photo à une autre, il faut bien 5 secondes minimum.

Je précise que la Wifi et Aperçu marchaient impeccable avant le passage à Mavericks sous Snow Léopard pour l'iMac et Mountain Lion pour le MacBook.

J'espère avoir quelques retours de votre part sur ces deux problèmes.

Merci d'avance


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

concernant le Wifi, cela me fait pareil, mais seulement en sortie de veille...

pour éviter cela des la sortie de veille >>> je désactive et réactive le wifi, et tout revient normal!

c'est pas super mais bon j'ai trouvé que cela a faire!


----------



## Harfang03 (29 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse dainfamous, mais hélas chez moi la wifi décroche constamment et pas seulement en sortie de veille.


----------



## big41 (29 Octobre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> J'ai ce problème avec mon MBPR 15" de décembre 2012 régulièrement, mais je suis resté sous ML. Je dois quitter mail et à la relance le son est revenu.



Je viens d'essayer ça ne change rien


----------



## Srad57 (29 Octobre 2013)

Je viens encore de faire un test ce matin avec Mavericks installé sur un disque dur externe. Car je n'ose toujours pas le mettre définitivement sur mon disque dur interne du Macbook Air.

Tout fonctionne parfaitement aucun soucis. Même l'autonomie est impeccable. J'ai débranché le courant lorsque la batterie était chargée à 100%. Puis j'ai attendu un peu car la batterie affiche tout d'abord "calcul du temps restant". Et au bout de quelques minutes l'autonomie annoncée est de 8H48, luminosité de l'écran mise sur 3/4.  De là j'attend encore 5 mn environ et l'autonomie affichée est de 10H10

C'est pas mal mais c'est un peu moins qu'avec Moutain Lion où j'arrivais à 12H affichées il me semble.

Mais c'est quand même bizarre car hier ou avant hier, toujours avec Mavericks sur le disque dur externe, je me souviens avoir vu l'autonomie de 11H et des poussières. Est ce que cet affiche d'autonomie à côté de l'icône de la batterie est vraiment fiable ? Je me pose la question.


----------



## fau6il (29 Octobre 2013)

Bambouille a dit:


> c'est juste pour patienter.



_"Patienter"?  :mouais: c'est bien beau quand on en a besoin de suite.    
Bref, en attendant que "les eaux se calment"  => retour à 10.7  _


----------



## Bambouille (29 Octobre 2013)

fau6il a dit:


> Bref, en attendant que "les eaux se calment"  => retour à 10.7


Ben voilà, t'as trouvé la solution. Quand on a une appli dont on ne peut se passer, on se renseigne avant s'i elle est compatible ou on ré-installe son clone


----------



## Maegluin (29 Octobre 2013)

J'avais installé il y a quelques jours le MAVERICK sur mon MacBook mi 2010 et constaté avec horreur un TRES TRES net ralentissement. 

Problème corrigé en rajoutant de la RAM... Avis aux utilisateurs de MAcBook 2010. Les 2 Giga de RAM d'origine de cette jolie bécane sont totalement insuffisants pour une utilisation fluide de MAVERICK. RESTEZ SUR LE LION à 10.7

Avec 4 Giga, d'un seul coup, magique, plus de ballon de plage tournoyant, un Mac qui répond de nouveau, au doigt et à l'oeil, à mes moindre sollicitation.... etc...


----------



## k333 (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai un Imac mi 2007 avec 4 Go de ram sous OS 10.6 actuellement.
Y'a t'il des gens qui ont installé ce Mavericks sur ces modèles et quels retours avez-vous ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## e.kryd (29 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Zut ! J'imagine que tu n'est plus devant : tu attends.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------
> 
> ...


En fait ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il n'y a pas le LaunchPad etc...


----------



## Eric5374 (29 Octobre 2013)

k333 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai un Imac mi 2007 avec 4 Go de ram sous OS 10.6 actuellement.
> Y'a t'il des gens qui ont installé ce Mavericks sur ces modèles et quels retours avez-vous ?
> ...



Je ne suis pas sur mais si j'était vous je ne tenterais pas l'expérience


----------



## r e m y (29 Octobre 2013)

Maegluin a dit:


> ...magique, plus de ballon de plage tournoyant, ...


 

Avec Mavericks, c'est fini les ballon de plage tournoyant!
(ils sont fixes maintenant...)


----------



## k333 (29 Octobre 2013)

Eric5374 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur mais si j'était vous je ne tenterais pas l'expérience



Merci de votre réponse.
En fait je voudrais savoir surtout parce que je joue à Diablo 3 qui ne supportera bientôt plus 10.6. :/
Du coup j'essaie de trouver un moyen de continuer à jouer sur mon mac.


----------



## multi (29 Octobre 2013)

Problème avec XtraFinder. Certains paramètres sont ignorés par Mavericks.


----------



## lamiel (29 Octobre 2013)

Eric5374 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur mais si j'était vous je ne tenterais pas l'expérience


J'ai un imac de décembre 2007 ram maxi et j'ai installé sur la partition d'un disque externe, pas de souci, plus rapide. Une petite frayeur: au premier lancement j'ai eu un message : une erreur inconnue est survenue. J'ai relancé et tout c'est bien installé. J'ai l'impression que tout est plus rapide, en particulier La navigation
J' ai gardé une partition car déjà sous lion, l'imprimante canon pixma 5000 et le scanner epson V300 n'avaient plus de pilotes. Et plus question de Rosetta


----------



## Paipone (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Mavericks installé (mise à jour à partir de ML) depuis quelques jours sur un iMac 2011. 
Aucun souci. Je constate une plus grande vélocité de l'OS en règle général, à l'exception de l'ouverture des photos de grandes résolutions via "Coup d'oeil". 
Comme mentionné précédemment, je regrette que l'ouverture de certains formats vidéos ne se fassent plus par le "Coup d'oeil" du finder.

Un bon point pour Safari qui me semble bien plus nerveux que les versions précédentes.  
La Suite Adobe CS5 fonctionne à merveille, idem pour Office 2011. 

Bref, un retour globalement très positif de la déferlante Mavericks !


----------



## ganjakkk (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Petit retour de FABULEUX OS ....  _(Ironie bien sur)_
MaJ MacBook Pro 2012 - Intel 2,4Ghz - Mountain Lion. 

Quelques jours en utilisation pro et intense : 

- Gestion de Magic Mouse plus qu'approximative: désynchro. fréquente, perte du Scroll, perte du Switch entre App .... Bref, le magic Mouse ne sert à rien (Pour le prix )

- Problème avec Mail. Très instable. Plusieurs Boites aux lettres contenant des mails n'ont plus le contenu des mails .... pratique :mouais:. Problème sur envoie de mail volumineux ..... (je ne vais pas revenir sous outlook quand même, surtout quand on connait la misère pour migrer)

- Problème avec SAFARI qui n'accepte pas le retour en arrière (Freeze) et le scroll avec Magic Mouse  ... sympa quand la base de données est en mode saas !!!! .... 

- Problème d'autorisations sur les dossiers qui changent. Obligation de redémarrer pour les retrouver.

- Soit Disant meilleur gestion de ma batterie ...... :mouais::rose: là pour le coup, je ne suis pas du tout convaincu. 

Sinon, 
Adobe CS6:  mais rame grave au démarrage alors que ça marchait nickel avec Mountain Lion
Crosft Office 2011: 
VMWARE 6 + Win 8 : 
Autocad 2013 :  (euhhhhh enfin ca depends des fois)
Filemaker Pro Ad :  mais dois être redémarrer de temps en temps car quelques Bug. 
Calendrier : , nettement mieux mais Bug pas mal 
Contact :  (en meme temps, ce n'est pas trop dur, meme si des Logos ont été redimensionnés tout seul) . 

Voilà un petit retour. Autant dire que je suis entrain de m'arracher les cheveux et me demande sérieusement si je ne vais pas revenir sous Mountain Lion qui lui marchait très bien .... en tout cas pour un usage pro. 
OS7 = Bug / OSX = Bug ..... Mais pinaise quand vont-ils sortir un OS stable qui fonctionne bien !!!! , apple n'est plus ..... POINT.


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

pour un usage pro il aurait été favorable d'attendre un poil peut être 

je n'aurai jamais fait le saut si j'etais pas sur d'avoir soit une sauvegarde digne de ce nom...
(d'ailleurs les sauvegardes sont plus que conseiller pour revenir en arrière en peu de tps si un pb se fait sentir)

cdlt


----------



## da capo (29 Octobre 2013)

ganjakkk a dit:


> Voilà un petit retour. Autant dire que je suis entrain de m'arracher les cheveux et me demande sérieusement si je ne vais pas revenir sous Mountain Lion qui lui marchait très bien .... en tout cas pour un usage pro.



Sans méchanceté aucune.



Une telle somme de petits dysfonctionnements est-elle due uniquement au système ? est-elle due seulement due au système ?




ganjakkk a dit:


> Mais pinaise quand vont-ils sortir un OS stable qui fonctionne bien !!!! , apple n'est plus ..... POINT.


1 message au compteur et ça nous la fait "avant c'était mieux"

Le plus gros problème n'est-il pas entre la chaise et le clavier ?


----------



## ganjakkk (29 Octobre 2013)

Arffff ...... je suis complètement d'accord avec toi. Mais que veux-tu. Il devait être révolutionnaire :mouais: donc je me suis senti obligé de passer le cap. 

Pour autant, chat échaudé .... chat echaudé, j'avais pris mes précautions et fait une bonne sauvegarde de tout, par contre tout remonté prends du temps .... c'es tout.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Sans méchanceté aucune.
> 
> 
> 
> Une telle somme de petits dysfonctionnements est-elle due uniquement au système ? est-elle due seulement due au système ?



Eh bien je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas, pourquoi tous ces problèmes n'arrivent que depuis que je suis passé sous Maveriks !!!! ..... Tout marchait nickel avant ..... 





da capo a dit:


> 1 message au compteur et ça nous la fait "avant c'était mieux"



Non mais c'est vrai, ce n'est pas comme si j'avais débuté, il y a presque 20ans avec un LCII .... donc oui il me semble pouvoir dire que oui .... mais cela n'engage que moi. 
Pour ce qui est du 1 seul message, jusqu'à présent je ne m'attardais pas trop sur les forums, si ce n'est pour lire les commentaires interessants, mais là pour le coup, j'en ai un peu plein le C**** de n'avoir que des Bug avec mes machines



da capo a dit:


> Le plus gros problème n'est-il pas entre la chaise et le clavier ?


 .... Il ne faut jamais dire jamais donc no lo sé


----------



## carvi84 (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir , merci pour ce post Je n'installerai pas cet OS qui ne pose que des problemes  Merci


----------



## gozeur (29 Octobre 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> je raconte peut-être une bêtise, mais Time Machine ne se contente de sauvegarder les docs, mais aussi les applis donc normalement si tout roule, tu initialises ton disk tu charges Maverick si tu n'as pas déjà fait une clé de démarrage et après tu récupère tout sur Time Machine.


tu as raison, j'ai récupéré mes applications depuis la time capsule, même si je n'ai pas appliqué ta méthode intégralement
j'ai ouvert application, j'ai simplement glissé les applications du dossier TM au dossier application de mon OS
merci pour l'idée


----------



## cyro (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,
en fait, ceci est dû à une erreur de routage de ma part! Tous est ok, FTPD fonctionne comme sous MoutainLion.
Cyrille


cyro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> qui sait activer le ftp sur Mavericks? La petite application sympa FTPD a l'air de fonctionner.  Ce qui est curieux c'est qu'en local, ftp localhost est OK par contre ftp sur le N°IP du localhost ne marche pas. Par contre un  ping sur le N°IP est OK!!! Avez vous des idées?
> Cyrille


----------



## omni (29 Octobre 2013)

Bien,

J'ai donc craqué et installé Marverick sur mon MBP de 2007 avec SSD et 6 Go de mémoire. L'installation s'est plutôt bien passée, mais faute de temps et de savoir faire je n'ai pas fait une clean install.
Bien entendu, avant j'avais fais un joli clone de mon SSD qui tournait en 10.6.8 (SL )
Au bout d'une journée : j'ai remis SL&#8230; En effet, le nouvel OS = lent, poussif&#8230; Mail = une catastrophe.
Mais je ne désespère pas. Je me dis que je peux tenter une clean install.
Juste il me faut du temps et comme mon ordi me sert au travail, je voudrais faire cette installation sur un DD externe. 
Considérant que étant sous SL Diskmaker ne fonctionne pas pour réaliser une clé. Je n'en ai pas fait. Du coup je dois télécharger à nouveau Marverick. Mais est-ce possible sur le DD externe et l'installation se déroulera t elle ?
Je précise que je souhaite essayer de faire fonctionner ce nouvel OS même si je suis très satisfait de SL tout simplement parce qu'il a de moins en moins d'applications compatible 10.6&#8230;
Si vous avez des liens ou un tuto pour une clean isntall sur un DD Externe.
Merci


----------



## Dadourun (29 Octobre 2013)

Après quelques précautions (réparation des permissions, sauvegarde Time Machine, clone sur disque externe), j'ai fait une clean install de Mavericks sur un disque externe. Ça me semblait rouler, j'ai donc tenté la mise à jour depuis Mountain Lion sur le disque interne de mon Retina.

Pas de tests approfondis, mais :
* Mise à jour sans accroc : tous les réglages sont maintenus, y compris le fonds d'écran, mail, calendrier...
* Fonctionnement validé sur Mail et calendrier (avec des comptes gmail), iTunes, iPhoto, Aperture, Excel et PowerPoint 2011, iWork 09 et 10, FileMaker Pro 12, Omnigraffle 5, Omnioutliner, xMind (téléchargement de Java 6 nécessaire, il a apparemment été supprimé lors de la mise à jour du système), Skype.


Bref, tout roule !


----------



## Vmul (29 Octobre 2013)

Bon ben voila mon retour sur mon passage à Maverick.... Topcool

C'est la première que je vois mon MBA afficher plus de 17h d'autonomie sur la batterie.....

Vraiment nickel et réactif


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

Vmul a dit:


> Bon ben voila mon retour sur mon passage à Maverick.... Topcool
> 
> C'est la première que je vois mon MBA afficher plus de 17h d'autonomie sur la batterie.....
> 
> Vraiment nickel et réactif



affiché oui mais dans la réalité?


----------



## charles05100 (29 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,
j'envisage d' acheter un Mac MINI comme le coeur de mon home-cinéma
j'utilise EYE TV 3 et je souhaiterais savoir si c'est compatible avec le nouvel OS Maverick
merci de  votre aide


----------



## takamaka (29 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> affiché oui mais dans la réalité?



C'est la bonne question. 17H 
Il a bouffé le lion


----------



## Jarod063 (29 Octobre 2013)

charles05100 a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'envisage d' acheter un Mac MINI comme le coeur de mon home-cinéma
> j'utilise EYE TV 3 et je souhaiterais savoir si c'est compatible avec le nouvel OS Maverick
> merci de  votre aide



J'ai un mac Mini mi-2011 et je viens de migrer sur Mavericks.
J'utilise EyeTV3 avec le stick Elgato EyeTV Hybrid et ça fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Idromac (29 Octobre 2013)

Pas de grandes différences sur la fluidité concernant un pro rétina, sauf qu'il s'éteint plus rapidement. 
Avant : 30 secondes env.
Aujourd'hui : 2.


----------



## DarkLord (29 Octobre 2013)

bonjour à tous et à toutes,

passage à Mavericks ce WE sur mon iMac mi-2007 (24'', Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz, 4 Go de Ram) 
j'étais jusqu'alors en Moutain Lion 10.8.5

bilan: bof, très bof

aucune amélioration notable, et bien au contraire des petits ralentissements et désagréments réguliers ici ou là. 

La roue multicolore apparaît trop souvent à mon goût... Entre autres exemples: plantage sous Hugin (pour assembler des photos en panoramique), et même des plantages avec "Coup d'oeil" (Quick Look) en parcourant les photos d'un dossier... 
Serais-je devenu subitement un peu juste en RAM en passant de ML à Mavericks...? 

La gestion de la Magic Mouse qui ratatouille depuis ce soir alors que ça marchait encore hier (pas moyen de faire du défilement des pages sous Safari avec balayage 1 doigt, plus de balayage 2 doigts pour passer d'un bureau à un autre...)

Tiens il a même fallu que je redémarre la Magic Mouse au beau milieu de ce post car ma page Safari était figée...

Bref, plutôt très déçu de Mavericks sur ma config. 
Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir eu autant de petits soucis avec les 1ères versions des OS précédents  sur cette machine depuis Tiger
(je mets Mountain Lion à part, car j'ai sciemment attendu la 10.8.3 avant de l'installer... J'avais prévu de faire pareil avec Mavericks, mais je n'ai aucune volonté et l'attrait de la nouveauté a eu raison de ma résolution).

voilu voilu...


----------



## Jacques L (29 Octobre 2013)

C'est sûr qu'il ya des différences entre les uns et les autres, chez moi, après le passage à Maverick, la magic mouse refonctionne correctement alors qu'elle me faisait plein de caprices avant


----------



## Le docteur (30 Octobre 2013)

Je garde un souvenir ému de l'installation sur DD externe.
C'était Léo (qui n'a été utilisable qu'en 10.5.3, chez  moi). Ce con m'a crashé le disque externe qui le contenait (j'avais été prudent)... et explosé au passage le malheureux Tigre qui était tranquillement resté sur l'interne et n'avait rien demandé à personne...

J'aurais tendance à dire qu'il vaut mieux tenter l'installation sur l'interne avec un clone à côté (par contre, oui, faut le temps de réinjecter le clone, mais avec les nouvelles interfaces de la mort qui tue de chez Apple, ça doit être plus rapide que les trois heures que ça me prend sur mon USB2?)


----------



## neoback45 (30 Octobre 2013)

Idromac a dit:


> Pas de grandes différences sur la fluidité concernant un pro rétina, sauf qu'il s'éteint plus rapidement.
> Avant : 30 secondes env.
> Aujourd'hui : 2.



Moi c'est toujours alleatoire sur mon retina 15'
de 10 Secondes a 30 secondes vois plus....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

quelque jours d'utilisation
des bugs ici et là ( normal pour cette mise à jour je considère Mavericks comme tel ( telle ? )
pas de quoi crier au loup
pas de quoi s'en relever la nuit
gratuité normale donc


----------



## cnsteph (30 Octobre 2013)

Salut
Petit retour me concernant sur un macbook alu late 2008 2.4ghz 4go et SSD.

Dans un premier tempos j'ai fait une maj depuis SL:
Une catastrophe absolue (pourtant SL etait installé clean depuis une semaine avec quasi rien d'autre dessus).
Boot en 3mn au lieu de 45s.
Machine poussive à souhait, des roues colorées à tous les coins de rue, une vraie misere.

Puis j'ai fait une clean instal, et là c'est le jour et la nuit.
Boot en 25s.
Tout est hyper fluide, un vrai bonheur.

L'autonomie semble être au moins aussi bonne qu'avec SL.

Le bémol: mes 4go de ram semble être bien vite utilisés.

Voilà pour moi.


----------



## nounet69 (30 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous, petit retour de mon installation maverick après 3 jours d'utilisations intensive sur Imac mi 2011 :

J'avais pas mal de problêmes de permissions avec des applis comme Iphoto, AppStore, et là, Maverick a tout réglé, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un nouveau mac (j'ai fais la mise a jour et non la réinstallation), toutes mes applis fonctionnent, et le mac est plus réactif.

Le seul souci que je rencontre est au niveau de la mise en veille, en effet, si je regarde un film par média center sur ma TV, le mac se met en veille quand même et coupe toutes les connections 

A part ça, très satisfait de cet OS.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je garde un souvenir ému de l'installation sur DD externe.
> C'était Léo (qui n'a été utilisable qu'en 10.5.3, chez  moi).
> 
> J'aurais tendance à dire qu'il vaut mieux tenter l'installation sur l'interne avec un clone à côté


Mille fois oui ! 

= si j'avais installé 10.9.0 aux premiers jours de sa sortie (et donc sans savoir quels logiciels-pilotes-add ons sont compatibles avec lui), je l'aurais fait sur un clone de mon Mac, comme l'avisé da capo l'avait conseillé dès Lion 
(et le sujet est toujours épinglé à l'entrée de ce forum = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/tuto-essayer-lion-risque-762952.html )


Et si tout un chacun avait fait la même chose, ce sujet ne comprendrait vraisemblablement pas plus de deux ou trois pages ! 
(et ces deux ou trois pages ne comprendraient essentiellement plus que les cas de ceux qui n'ont pas pris soin de leur Mac, pas fait de maintenance avant de mettre à niveau, ou un hardware défaillant)



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h56 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> gratuité normale donc


Gratuité de l'OS X, certes.

Mais j'ai quand même listé six de mes logiciels tiers que je devrai mettre à jour de façon payante pour pouvoir passer à 10.9, 
ce qui sera finalement bien plus coûteux que l'achat de 10.8 et du CCC compatible&#8230;


----------



## jmos (30 Octobre 2013)

Je suis tombé par hasard sur un autre petit problème de conception/design dans Mavericks: 
Dans Préférences Systèmes/Bluetooth, la roue dentelée avec les actions a disparu. Conséquence, quand j'ai trop éloigné mon MBP de la souris hier par inadvertance, impossible de reconnecter. Avant, on se positionnait sur le nom de la souris ( ou de tout appareil Bluetooth), on cliquait sur la roue dentelée et on choisissait "connecter". 
Maintenant, il n'y a plus rien du tout, la croix à coté du nom de l'appareil le vire si on clique dessus. Eteindre la souris et la rallumer ne donne rien, faire une recherche d'appareil Bluetooth autour ne donne rien non plus. Seule solution, redémarrer le Mac. Le design dépouillé, c'est beau, mais pas trop pratique...


----------



## flav3301 (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

==>Pour ma part je possède un macbook pro 13 pouces mi 2010. 

Je rencontre des problèmes qui ne me permettent pas de rester sur cet OS :
    - Toutes les grosses applications : plans, mail, ibooks, mise à jour logiciel NE FONCTIONNENT TOUT SIMPLEMENT PAS. plantages récurents qui ont fini de me décevoir.
    - Des nouveautés relatives, l'usage du trackpad est moins interessant qu'avant. 
    - L'appstore ne fonctionne pas non plus, pratique pour trouver une solution... 

JE RETOURNE DONC SUR SNOW LEOPARD. Au moins onyx, ccleaner, clean my mac et tous les petits utilitaires fonctionnent en plus....


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2013)

flav3301 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> ==>Pour ma part je possède un macbook pro 13 pouces mi 2010.
> 
> ...



Quel que soit l'OS, tu peux virer ces 2 programmes, qui sont source de problème de dysfonctionnement après leur utilisation. Et pour Onyx, il suffit d'attendre patiemment la MAJ pour Mavericks.


----------



## TheoMac (30 Octobre 2013)

Avec DiskMaker X j'ai tenté de faire une clé d'installation de Mavericks téléchargé depuis l'AppleStore.

J'avais formaté ma clé de 8 Go en "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)"

A la fin de l'opération j'ai donc une clé avec deux éléments : "Installer OS X Mavericks" et "Utilitaires" sur un fond style "Mavericks" Cette clé est reconnue dans "Préférences Système->Démarrage" et aussi lors du démarrage en appuyant sur "alt". Donc tout semble OK.

Je lance l'installation et la bande bleue progresse. 
8 minutes après "Il reste environ une seconde". Et là j'attends toujours la suite car rien ne se passe 1/2 heure après.


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2013)

TheoMac a dit:


> ...Je lance l'installation et la bande bleue progresse.
> 8 minutes après "Il reste environ une seconde". Et là j'attends toujours la suite car rien ne se passe 1/2 heure après...



C'est ce qui est arrivé chez certains, voire 1 heure, et cela c'est bien passé en patientant. Parfois après un reboot à ses risques et périls. Il n'y a pas d'explications pour le moment, du moins je n'en ai pas trouvé sur la toile.


----------



## TheoMac (30 Octobre 2013)

Merci, cela me rassure un peu Donc ma procédure était bonne.

Je viens de récidiver mais depuis mon disque de démarrage j'ai ouvert la clé et double-cliqué sur le module "Installer OS X Mavericks" et la bande bleue n'a mis que 4 minutes avant de redémarrer. Donc c'est bon mais reste que DiskMaker X (3.0.1) a un petit bug


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mille fois oui !
> 
> = si j'avais installé 10.9.0 aux premiers jours de sa sortie (et donc sans savoir quels logiciels-pilotes-add ons sont compatibles avec lui), je l'aurais fait sur un clone de mon Mac, comme *l'avisé da capo* l'avait conseillé dès Lion
> (et le sujet est toujours épinglé à l'entrée de ce forum = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/tuto-essayer-lion-risque-762952.html )



L'avisé en question en rougirait presque 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Gratuité de l'OS X, certes.
> 
> Mais j'ai quand même listé six de mes logiciels tiers que je devrai mettre à jour de façon payante pour pouvoir passer à 10.9,
> ce qui sera finalement bien plus coûteux que l'achat de 10.8 et du CCC compatible&#8230;



C'est tout à fait ça. La gratuité de l'un est mise à profit par les autres pour proposer/imposer des mises à jours payantes.
J'ai déjà commencé à faire les màj mais certaines me semblent un peu raides.


----------



## big41 (30 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Quel que soit l'OS, tu peux virer ces 2 programmes, qui sont source de problème de dysfonctionnement après leur utilisation. Et pour Onyx, il suffit d'attendre patiemment la MAJ pour Mavericks.



J'ai CleanMyMac et je commence à croire que vous avez raison car il me semble qu'il fasse plus de mal que de bien ce logiciel 
Je pense me faire une clean instal' de mavericks bientôt et je ne réinstallerais pas ce logiciel, d'ailler je vais installer uniquement ce dont je me sers


----------



## dwydyer (30 Octobre 2013)

Premier "bug" sous maverick, le Finder ne permet plus l'ouverture d'aucun dossier ou photo par simple clic. Qu'y faire ? Merci.


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2013)

dwydyer a dit:


> Premier "bug" sous maverick, le Finder ne permet plus l'ouverture d'aucun dossier ou photo par simple clic. Qu'y faire ? Merci.



Utilises-tu un logiciel de nettoyage comme ceux cités plus haut ?


----------



## zgoun (30 Octobre 2013)

Perso tout va bien et je suis satisfait de cette mise à jour,
par contre Plan ne fonctionne pas, en fait il ne m'affiche aucune carte, j'ai le quadrillage mais rien d'autre qu'un fond gris.
Quelqu'un d'autre à le même problème ?


----------



## dwydyer (30 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Utilises-tu un logiciel de nettoyage comme ceux cités plus haut ?



non, aucun logiciel de nettoyage


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Gratuité de l'OS X, certes.
> 
> Mais j'ai quand même listé six de mes logiciels tiers que je devrai mettre à jour de façon payante pour pouvoir passer à 10.9,
> ce qui sera finalement bien plus coûteux que l'achat de 10.8 et du CCC compatible&#8230;



certes et je ne dis pas le contraire
juste que en l'état de livraison et de compatibilité Mavericks se doit d'être gratuit ( c'est la moindre des choses )
je précise en outre que mon Mac principal est sur Snow Leopard et y restera jusqu'à sa mort ou la mienne , laquelle contre toute attente a été remise à une date ultérieure...


----------



## akouma (30 Octobre 2013)

Pour faire simple  Je me suis battu pour remettre mountain lion 

A ne pas installer si l'ont possède une Cintiq et photoshop ça créer des problèmes dans les raccourci clavier


----------



## nemrod22 (30 Octobre 2013)

Side Effect (remet de la couleur au finder) fonctionne bien mais les tags du finder passe en noir et blanc.
c'est l'un ou l'autre


----------



## PDD (30 Octobre 2013)

Petit commentaire concernant l'utilisation de la mémoire, le MBPR13" acheté il y a une semaine et sous Mavericks utilise 1,3G sur les 4 disponibles avec mail, FF ouvert. Avec la même utilisation mon MBPR15" mid 2012 sous ML utilise 3,5G sur les 8 disponibles... Merci de m'éclairer, Mavericks est il si "économe" que cela???


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

il fait avec ce qu'il a...

donnes de l'espace a un système a noyau UNIX, il l'utilisera comme bon lui semble, :love:


----------



## PDD (30 Octobre 2013)

Petite question, le "launchpad" a disparu avec Mavericks?
Amicalement à tous.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

non pas du tout il est bien présent !


----------



## doczlu (30 Octobre 2013)

Après 5 jours de tests, je suis revenu sous Os 10.6.8 sur mon MacBook Pro 17" tellement Maverick plante fréquemment : freeze de la machine avec le bouton power comme seul recours pour éteindre la machine.
Au début j'ai pensé que ma mise à jour s'était mal passée, mais même un clean install n'a rien résolu.
En plus je trouve que toutes les nouvelles versions des logiciels sont moins bien que les précédentes donc vraiment l'impression d'un gros foutage de gueule cette gratuité même pour les vieilles machines.


----------



## PDD (30 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> non pas du tout il est bien présent !


Curieux je ne le vois pas dans le dock de mon MBPR13", parce que je viens de SL?


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Curieux je ne le vois pas dans le dock de mon MBPR13", parce que je viens de SL?



y a aucune raison qu'il est disparu

:mouais:


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Curieux je ne le vois pas dans le dock de mon MBPR13", parce que je viens de SL?



Lance spotlight et tape les premières lettres de Launchpad.

Si une proposition est faite (ce qui devrait être le cas) maintiens la touche commande enfoncée et une fenêtre s'affichera avec en bas l'emplacement de l'élément choisi (normalement Applications)

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## PDD (30 Octobre 2013)

Merci, j'essaye demain au bureau...


----------



## marmans (30 Octobre 2013)

J'ai installé Mavericks sur un MBP de 2009, mis à jour successivement sans cleaninstal.
Je ne remarque pratiquement pas de différences.
Un gros pb, l'utilisation de l'imprimante partagée sur mon Imac (qui est resté sous ML) ne fonctionne plus. Un regard sur les tâches de la liste d'attente du MBP indique que la tâche est terminée alors qu'il n'y eu aucune impression. Un regard sur les tâches de l'Imac : rien, pas de trace d'impression.
Un autre essais en connexion direct sur le MBP et l'impression se fait.
Avant Mavericks tout fonctionnait sous ML. 
Quelqu'un aurait eu le même PB ?


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2013)

Essaie de désactiver le partage d'imprimante puis de le réactiver, de supprimer puis d'ajouter à nouveau l'imprimante partagée.
Parfois certains réglages sont "perdus" lors d'une mise à jour.


----------



## macrocosme (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

MBP 13"  mi 2010 - 2,4 GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo / 4 GO RAM

J&#8217;avais 10.6.8 et avait zappé volontairement Lion et Mountain Lion.
Après un bon nettoyage du Mac avec Onyx j&#8217;ai téléchargé Mavericks hier. 
Le téléchargement a duré plus de 4 heures.
J&#8217;ai fait une mise à jour de Time Machine et de mon clone (Carbon Copy Cloner) puis fait une clean install de 10.6.9 à partir du clone.
Migration des données.

Je connaissais la RAM mini pour installer Mavericks (2GO) mais avais un a-priori sur une insuffisance de ma RAM. En fait mes craintes étaient inutiles.
Résultat impeccable.
Tout fonctionne parfaitement. La machine est plus rapide qu&#8217;avant.

Pour l&#8217;autonomie, je n&#8217;ai pas encore pu mesurer.

Pour Time Machine - que je fais sur une partition de 250 GO seulement d&#8217;un disque externe - la sauvegarde que j&#8217;ai pratiquée après l&#8217;installation a effacé les sauvegardes précédentes.
Aucun inconvénient pour moi mais mérite d'être signalé.

Aucun problème de compatibilité d'applications.
J&#8217;attends que Titanium sorte la version Onyx pour 10.6.9 et vais acheter la dernière version de Carbon Copy Cleaner.

Quelques subtilités à découvrir et à apprivoiser ou ne pas utiliser.
Pour moi c&#8217;est une réussite et finalement j'ai fait l'économie de deux mises à jour payantes.
Merci Apple


----------



## Jacques L (30 Octobre 2013)

macrocosme a dit:


> Pour Time Machine - que je fais sur une partition de 250 GO seulement dun disque externe - la sauvegarde que jai pratiquée après linstallation a effacé les sauvegardes précédentes.
> Aucun inconvénient pour moi mais mérite d'être signalé.


Peut-être aussi as-tu manqué de patience, j'ai cru ça aussi en vérifiant dans time machine, en fait les versions précédentes semblaient être vides, mais au bout d'un moment elles sont arrivées l'une après l'autre


----------



## marmans (30 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Essaie de désactiver le partage d'imprimante puis de le réactiver, de supprimer puis d'ajouter à nouveau l'imprimante partagée.
> Parfois certains réglages sont "perdus" lors d'une mise à jour.



J'ai appliqué et même réinstallé les pilotes sur l'Imac.
J'ai un nouveau message : "tâche arrêtée sur le serveur" et la tâche reste en attente. Il y a quelque chose qui doit coincer


----------



## macrocosme (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour cette info. C'est bon à savoir.

Une remarque cependant. 
Je déplore qu'on ne puisse pas vérifier la somme MD5 du fichier télécharger.
Si c'est possible, je serais intéressé de savoir où on trouve cette somme MD5 sur l'App Store.


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2013)

marmans a dit:


> J'ai appliqué et même réinstallé les pilotes sur l'Imac.
> J'ai un nouveau message : "tâche arrêtée sur le serveur" et la tâche reste en attente. Il y a quelque chose qui doit coincer



On reprend :
l'imprimante est branchée sur le imac ?
si oui, regarde la file d'attente et redémarre les taches si besoin.

sur le mbp (le client ?) as-tu supprimé l'imprimante pour l'ajouter à nouveau ?


----------



## Jarod063 (31 Octobre 2013)

Je ne vois pas ce que certains reprochent à CleanMyMac. Il a été mis à jour en 2.1 et je n'ai personnellement jamais rencontré de problème. Pourtant à vous lire, je devrais...
J'apporte juste une précision sur mon système,
J'ai eu un premier MacMini (un modèle 2010) sur lequel j'avais SL préinstallé. J'avais fait la mise à jour vers Lion sans heurt, puis celle de ML, sans heurt également. j'ai remplacé mon Mini par un mi-2011 et aussitôt j'ai installé un SSD et remplacé le DD par un modèle plus véloce à 7200rpm. J'ai réinjecté un clone de mon ML sur mon nouveau Mini sur le SSD et j'ai transféré mes bibliothèques (itunes, documents, images, etc, etc) sur une partition de HDD.
Jamais de problème, ça a toujours roulé et j'ai utilisé assez régulièrement CleanMyMac.
Depuis, j'ai installé Mavericks, toujours en mise à jour et ça roule toujours. Et je continue d'utiliser CleanMyMac. Je n'ai jamais eu de plantage, de blocage, de freeze, si bien que je vante la robustesse d'OSX à qui veut l'entendre dans mon entourage.
Le système que j'utilise aujourd'hui repose sur les différentes mises à jours effectuées sur le SL préinstallé de ma première machine. Je regrette simplement que Perian et Flip ne fonctionne plus sur la dernière version d'OSX mais bon, ça reste un détail.

Certains diront que je ne fais rien sur ma machine et pourtant... J'y ai ma musique, plusieurs centaines d'albums. Je gère mes photos avec Lightroom qui a lui aussi eu droit à ses différentes mises à jours en deux ans. J'utilise Photoshop CS6, DxO 8. Je mate la télé avec EyeTV3 et fais des enregistrements d'émission. Je télécharge, parfois du P2P. J'utilise la suite bureautique de $$$crosoft. Je partage mes fichiers sur mon réseau domestique, je fais de la conversion tant audio que vidéo, bref, je crois que mon MacMini est bien exploité. 
Et j'apprécie de ne pas avoir à bidouiller, de travailler dans le silence et d'avoir une machine fiable.

Donc pour conclure, j'ai la chance que mon passage à Mavericks me donne aujourd'hui toute satisfaction.


----------



## big41 (31 Octobre 2013)

Jarod063 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce que certains reprochent à CleanMyMac. Il a été mis à jour en 2.1 et je n'ai personnellement jamais rencontré de problème. Pourtant à vous lire, je devrais...
> J'apporte juste une précision sur mon système,
> J'ai eu un premier MacMini (un modèle 2010) sur lequel j'avais SL préinstallé. J'avais fait la mise à jour vers Lion sans heurt, puis celle de ML, sans heurt également. j'ai remplacé mon Mini par un mi-2011 et aussitôt j'ai installé un SSD et remplacé le DD par un modèle plus véloce à 7200rpm. J'ai réinjecté un clone de mon ML sur mon nouveau Mini sur le SSD et j'ai transféré mes bibliothèques (itunes, documents, images, etc, etc) sur une partition de HDD.
> Jamais de problème, ça a toujours roulé et j'ai utilisé assez régulièrement CleanMyMac.
> ...



Je suis circonspect sur CleanMyMac et ce qu'il s'en dit.
Je l'ai depuis presque mes débuts sur Mac et je m'en sert régulièrement.
Mais je rencontre aujourd'hui quelques soucis mineurs sous Mavericks, dont certains étaient déjà présent sous ML.
Et à force de lire un peu tout et n'importe quoi sur les logiciel de "nettoyage" je commence à me demander si une utilisation trop fréquente de CMM ne vire pas des trucs important et utiles pour le fonctionnement de la machine 
Mais j'en ai autant à dire d'Onyx dans ce cas là, car lui aussi à mon avis doit secouer un peu les puces du Mac, à chaque fois que je passe Onyx j'ai droit ensuite à plein de message d'alerte quand je lance les applications car ça me dit que c'est la première fois que je les lance.
Force est de constaté quand même que l'un ou l'autre permette de redonner un coup de jeune à mon MBP quand il commence à ralentir.

J'ai eu besoin de faire des recherches dans la bibliothèque de mon Mac hier, et en fouillant un peu j'ai trouvé des restes d'applications que j'avais pourtant désinstallées avec CMM qui est censé tout nettoyer et désinstaller les apps en virant les fichiers qui se sont faufilés un peu partout.
Alors quid de l'efficacité de cette app ? Qu'en est-il vraiment des ces apps de "nettoyage" ?
Mon revendeur Apple qui est aussi dépanneur m'a toujours déconseillé d'utiliser ces apps.
Comment distinguer le vrai du faux ?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Alors quid de l'efficacité de cette app ? Qu'en est-il vraiment des ces apps de "nettoyage" ?
> *Mon revendeur Apple qui est aussi dépanneur m'a toujours déconseillé d'utiliser ces apps.*
> Comment distinguer le vrai du faux ?



il a pas tord, il n'a aucun intérêt a te faire utiliser ou pas telle ou telle application,
dans le doute il est préférable de s'abstenir je pense
A part si vous etes frénétiquement adepte de la re-installation de l'OS, (puisque tôt ou tard ça va m**der)

Quand un système fonctionne autant le laisser tel quel, 

Surtout avec Mavericks, 

pour ce qui est d'Onyx vs les autres programmes (cleanmymac, mackeeper etc etc), je pense que vous avez pas tord, l'un ou l'autre sont des outils de "nettoyage" très puissant mais Onyx, permet des choses que les autres ne permettent pas: faire apparaitre les fichiers caches... etc etc...
c'est en cela qu'il est très apprécié.

edit: je pense que cette maladie de nettoyage provient de win$, et qu'elle n'a pas de raisons d'exister sous mac OS X, mais bon les mauvaises habitudes... perdurent


----------



## big41 (31 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> il a pas tord, il n'a aucun intérêt a te faire utiliser ou pas telle ou telle application,
> dans le doute il est préférable de s'abstenir je pense
> A part si vous etes frénétiquement adepte de la re-installation de l'OS, (puisque tôt ou tard ça va m**der)
> 
> ...



On m'a souvent conseillé de faire très attention avec Onyx et de le laisser comme il s'installe, avec ses réglages par défaut car il est très facile de broyer une machine en jouant à l'apprenti sorcier


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

qui plus est sous Mavericks,

vu comme il est "susceptible" le bougre: pbs divers et variés!


----------



## big41 (31 Octobre 2013)

Bon sinon je crois que j'ai trouvé un autre bug de Mavericks.
Il semble que quand l'ordi passe en veille il coupe la connexion Wi-Fi 
Je m'explique: depuis quelques jours je fais des transferts de fichiers sur dropbox et j'ai activé le Cloud d'Orange et je suis en train d'y sauvegarder mes photos.
Doc tout ça prend du temps et je laisse donc tourner le Mac toute la nuit.
Et bien ce matin la synchro vers le cloud d'orange s'était interrompue en raison de la perte de la connexion avec le serveur. :mouais:
Et j'ai remarqué que chaque fois que je "réveille" mon Mac l'icône du Wi-Fi se réveille elle aussi comme si le Mac relançait la connexion :mouais:
Une idée ? J'ai bien coché "réactivé lors des accès réseau" mais j'ai l'impression que quand l'économiseur d'écran se lance ça coupe le Wi-Fi :mouais:


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

c'est pas nouveau, y a des fils qui en parlent

cela me le fait a moi aussi, parfois...

pour y remédier a ce jour la seule possibilité est de désactiver et re-activer le wifi via le petit icône en haut a droite 

croisons les doigts pour une mise a jour rapide


----------



## jfkm (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Mon retour après quelques jours d'utilisation de Mavericks sur le MB Air de ma femme :

1/ Plus possible de faire fonctionner la fonction scanner de ma HP Photosmart. Il me dit que les pilotes ne sont pas installés... L'imprimante, c'est ok, mais pas le scan.

2/ Impossible de synchroniser le Calendrier Mac avec Google Calendar. Il semble que le bug soit assez répandu.

Bref, deux raisons peut être anodines pour certains, mais qui dans mon cas m font rester sur ML sur mon MB Air qui me sert à bosser.


----------



## big41 (31 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> c'est pas nouveau, y a des fils qui en parlent
> 
> cela me le fait a moi aussi, parfois...
> 
> ...



Ah ok j'ai pas vraiment les yeux en face des trous ce matin, j'ai pas eu le temps de chercher 
T'aurais pas les liens pour les fils STP :rose:


----------



## Jarod063 (31 Octobre 2013)

jfkm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon retour après quelques jours d'utilisation de Mavericks sur le MB Air de ma femme :
> 
> 1/ Plus possible de faire fonctionner la fonction scanner de ma HP Photosmart. Il me dit que les pilotes ne sont pas installés... L'imprimante, c'est ok, mais pas le scan.



Ca marche impec avec une Epson (SX445W en ce qui me concerne).


----------



## nemrod22 (31 Octobre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Une idée ? J'ai bien coché "réactivé lors des accès réseau" mais j'ai l'impression que quand *l'économiseur d'écran* se lance ça coupe le Wi-Fi :mouais:



T'as essayé sans charger l'économiseur ?


----------



## Bambouille (31 Octobre 2013)

J'ai ouvert iChat (messages) hier que je n'avais pas ouvert depuis pas mal de temps. J'ai été obligé de rediriger le port 443 sur ma Box pour pouvoir voir mes contacts connectés. Sous Lion je n'avais aucuns ports redirigés.


----------



## Jacques L (31 Octobre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Et bien ce matin la synchro vers le cloud d'orange s'était interrompue en raison de la perte de la connexion avec le serveur. :mouais:
> Et j'ai remarqué que chaque fois que je "réveille" mon Mac l'icône du Wi-Fi se réveille elle aussi comme si le Mac relançait la connexion :mouais:
> Une idée ? J'ai bien coché "réactivé lors des accès réseau" mais j'ai l'impression que quand l'économiseur d'écran se lance ça coupe le Wi-Fi :mouais:


il y a un petit utilitaire "caffeine" qui résout ce problème sur l'app store


----------



## wip (31 Octobre 2013)

jfkm a dit:


> 1/ Plus possible de faire fonctionner la fonction scanner de ma HP Photosmart. Il me dit que les pilotes ne sont pas installés... L'imprimante, c'est ok, mais pas le scan.


As tu essayé d'utiliser l'application "Aperçu" pour faire tes scans ?


----------



## nexus28000 (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si d'autres ont remarqué cela mais depuis la mise à jour vers Maverick sur mon MacBook Pro 13" retira je me rends compte que ma portée pour capter le signal wifi de ma box s'est dégradé. Mon vieux MBA qui est encore sous leopard me permet de comparer et de constater que la réception du signal est vraiment plus mauvaise depuis la mise à jour.

UB


----------



## takamaka (31 Octobre 2013)

Ben si avec tout ca, on n'a pas une màj pour Noël


----------



## flamingo98039 (31 Octobre 2013)

wip a dit:


> As tu essayé d'utiliser l'application "Aperçu" pour faire tes scans ?



Pareil pour moi, EPSON Scan en rade, mais je peux toujours scanner des documents via. Transfert d'images


----------



## jfkm (31 Octobre 2013)

wip a dit:


> As tu essayé d'utiliser l'application "Aperçu" pour faire tes scans ?



Oui, j'ai essayé...

Mais idem... Pas de pilotes...


----------



## serbe59 (31 Octobre 2013)

J'ai fait le grand saut: j'ai laissé ma version 10.6.8 qui démarrait en 30 secondes pour maintenant en arriver à 70 secondes ! Pire que mon PC.

Si vous avez une astuce ....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> Ben si avec tout ca, on n'a pas une màj pour Noël



un belle maj de 4GO...


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> Ben si avec tout ca, on n'a pas une màj pour Noël



Va falloir qu'il se bouge le derche, et fissa. Dans le cas contraire, moi, je retourne direct voir mon matou des montagnes...


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Va falloir qu'il se bouge le derche, et fissa. Dans le cas contraire, moi, je retourne direct voir mon matou des montagnes...



ah ben je pense que tu peux commencer a y repenser car je pense pas qu'ils soient des plus pressés, vu toutes les améliorations a faire


----------



## rizoto (31 Octobre 2013)

Pour Info est denouveau pleinement compatible avec 10.9 vs 10.6

Niveau perf, ca a l'air d'etre kifkif


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> ah ben je pense que tu peux commencer a y repenser car je pense pas qu'ils soient des plus pressés, vu toutes les améliorations a faire



Le lendemain de l'installation j'y pensais déjà.  

Vu que la 9.1 était en bêta avant la sortie de Mavericks, ça ne devrait pas prendre des plombes avant qu'elle déboule. On va attendre... un peu, mais pas trop.


----------



## JustTheWay (31 Octobre 2013)

Euh j'ai une question pourquoi après avoir desactivé le centre de notification j'ai pu accès au dashboard et mission control ? 

Comment on fait pour réactiver le centre de notification ? ...

Bon ça remarche ... mystère ....


----------



## MadBeatle46 (31 Octobre 2013)

jfkm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon retour après quelques jours d'utilisation de Mavericks sur le MB Air de ma femme :
> 
> 1/ Plus possible de faire fonctionner la fonction scanner de ma HP Photosmart. Il me dit que les pilotes ne sont pas installés... L'imprimante, c'est ok, mais pas le scan.



Suite à ton message, j'ai testé chez moi (Photosmart C5180). Tout marche nickel (imprimante et scanner) sur mon IMac et sur le MacBook Pro retina de ma femme. Pour info, mon IMac est connecté en direct et le MacBook pro en réseau). Les deux machines sont sous Mavericks.

Le problème doit venir d'ailleurs et pas de Mavericks. Es-tu sûr de faire les mises à jour de drivers quand on te les propose ?


----------



## big41 (31 Octobre 2013)

nemrod22 a dit:


> T'as essayé sans charger l'économiseur ?



Ah ben non tiens ? Je suis encore le boulet du siècle 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------




Jacques L a dit:


> il y a un petit utilitaire "caffeine" qui résout ce problème sur l'app store



Merci, je connait cet utilitaire, mais ce qui me semble bizarre c'est que sous ML je n'avais pas ce soucis.


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Malgré mes recherches, pas trouvé mon cas:
Installé Maverick sur mon MBP; travail sur Numbers 2 (abandonné N3  ), jusqu'alors je laissais mes 2 fichiers Numbers ouverts avant d'éteindre, option "réouvrir les fenêtres au prochain démarrage -un truc de ce genre-" et ça fonctionnait, le lendemain ou une semaine après j'allumais mon MBP et mes fenêtres de tableaux apparaissaient.
Depuis màj 10.9, ça ne marche plus, coché/décoché/re-coché l'option, rien n'y fait.
Des cas similaires ? Des remèdes ?
Merci Docteurs


----------



## JustTheWay (31 Octobre 2013)

Bon imprimante (brother) en réseau (USB) sur BBOX, impossible de la faire fonctionner ....


----------



## maopag (31 Octobre 2013)

Je viens de migrer vers Maverick sur un MacBook 15" de 2009.
Comme prévu tous les prg qui nécessitaient Rosetta ne fonctionnent plus, mais à part ça tout fonctionne.
J'ai d'abord fait une sauvegarde avec C.Cloner sur un disque externe, ce qui me permet au passage de revenir bosser sur les anciens prg avec Rosetta en démarrant sur le disque externe.
C'est suffisant pour une utilisation occasionnelle.
J'ai aussi fait la réparation des permissions avant la migration, et tout c'est très bien passé.
Je ne trouve pas vraiment de différence de réactivité.
J'apprécie moyennement les changements dans Mail et le carnet d'adresse. :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (31 Octobre 2013)

Ce qui est chiant, avec les clones, c'est que chaque fois qu'on en branche un on est bon pour une remise à plat de la base launch services (au moins, ça m'aura appris à le faire sans Onyx).

Sinon, oui, toujours un Clone (et un TM). J'ai un clone de l'ancien, un clone du nouveau et un TM.


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Malgré mes recherches, pas trouvé mon cas:
> Installé Maverick sur mon MBP; travail sur Numbers 2 (abandonné N3  ), jusqu'alors je laissais mes 2 fichiers Numbers ouverts avant d'éteindre, option "réouvrir les fenêtres au prochain démarrage -un truc de ce genre-" et ça fonctionnait, le lendemain ou une semaine après j'allumais mon MBP et mes fenêtres de tableaux apparaissaient.
> Depuis màj 10.9, ça ne marche plus, coché/décoché/re-coché l'option, rien n'y fait.
> ...



L'option « Fermer les fenêtres à la fermeture d'une application » dans Préférence Système >> Général est-elle cochée ?


----------



## nemrod22 (31 Octobre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> On m'a souvent conseillé de faire très attention avec Onyx et de le laisser comme il s'installe, avec ses réglages par défaut car il est très facile de broyer une machine en jouant à l'apprenti sorcier



Une mise à jour pour Mavericks bientôt


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'option « Fermer les fenêtres à la fermeture d'une application » dans Préférence Système >> Général est-elle cochée ?



Merci de ta suggestion, je vérifierai demain; mais je crois que oui.
Ou que non Je suis aussi allé voir dans les préférences système, à re-vérifier demain.
Bon appétit, bonne soirée et bonne nuit à tous !
:sleep:


----------



## jfkm (31 Octobre 2013)

Pour moi, basta avec Mavericks pour le moment.

Ma femme a pété un câble aujourd'hui ! En revenant de notre bureau, elle m'a dit :

"Tu remets tout comme avant"  !!!! 

La photocopieuse du bureau lui a fait le même coup que celle de la maison: branchée en USB, fonction imprimante ok, mais plus de scan (même via Transfert d'Image).

Son calendrier Mac qui ne synchronise plus avec notre google agenda...

Bref, trop de perte de temps avec de la clientèle qui attend en face de nous.

Je suis donc en train de réinstaller ML sur son MB Air, et le mien restera lui aussi avec ML !


----------



## big41 (31 Octobre 2013)

J'ai désactivé l'écran de veille et le Mac perd la connexion ternet dès qu'il passe en veille.


----------



## Bmastro (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour;

Lorsque l'on a une version qui fonctionne bien il faut la Garder.

Enfin mise à jour de MAC 10 lion vers MAVERICK sur mon IMAC de mi 2007 4giga de mèmoire.

Tout semble être OK, sauf mon correcteur orthographique favori ANTITODE réfusé par cette version de mac os X, DasHcode dont je me sers en test de développement refusé..

Le SPOLIGHT qui mets des grottes partout et qui ne trouve pas grand chose est toujours présent une saloperie qui oblige de passer sous Windows pour nettoyage des supports déportés ( le manque de professionalisme d'APPLE est bien là). 
Le IBOOK ne m'interresse pas j'aime lire les vrais livres, Le nuage APPLE non plus car j'ai mon propre serveur.

Pour être positif la réactivité du systeme est bonne par contre la sauvegarde qui doit crypter le disque???


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

Bmastro a dit:


> Le SPOLIGHT qui mets des grottes partout et qui ne trouve pas grand chose est toujours présent *une saloperie qui oblige de passer sous Windows pour nettoyage des supports déportés* ( le manque de professionalisme d'APPLE est bien là).



tu peux détailler STP?


----------



## da capo (31 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> tu peux détailler STP?



Il se plaint des fichiers crées par Spotlight sur les différents supports qu'il a scannés.
Invisibles avec os X, ceux-ci le deviennent lorsqu'on accède au DD ou au lecteur réseau depuis Windows.

Et c'est vrai que c'est lourdingue parfois même si ce n'est pas systématique.

Faut voir les réglages de Spotlight de plus près.


----------



## Mac pierrot (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,  
j'ai installé Maverick sur mon Imac 20 pouce 4Go de ram  2ghz et ça tourne correctement (faut pas être trop pressé quand même).
mise à jour à partir de l'apple store je n'ai pas fait de clean install

vu les posts précédents , je pense que Maverick utilise  d'autant plus de mémoire qu'il y en a de disponible sur l'ordinateur.

Je ne rencontre qu'un seul problème : le dock est verrouillé. En fait il était verrouillé avant l'installation, ( c'est une option dans superdocker), et maintenant je ne peux plus le déverrouillé même avec super docker.

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée?


Pierre


----------



## jfkm (31 Octobre 2013)

Retour:

Ai donc quitté Mavericks sur le MB Air de ma femme, pour un retour en clean install vers Mountain Lion.

Résultat: Imprimante détectée de suite, pilotes chargés en 1 mn, et la fonction scanner est revenue.

Idem pour la synchro Calendrier/Google agenda via un compte Caldav.

Bref, franchement que du bonheur...

J'ai donc procédé via un recovery installé sur un DD Externe. *Il a, si j'ai bien compris, été retélécharger Mountain sur les serveurs Apple, et installation sans soucis (?).*

Franchement, suis prêt à me passer de "Plans" et autres babioles pour être tranquille...


----------



## marmans (31 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> On reprend :
> l'imprimante est branchée sur le imac ?
> si oui, regarde la file d'attente et redémarre les taches si besoin.
> 
> sur le mbp (le client ?) as-tu supprimé l'imprimante pour l'ajouter à nouveau ?



J'ai supprimé l'imprimante puis rajouté sur le mbp et maintenant ça fonctionne.
Finalement il fallait réinstaller les imprimantes sur chaque machine en commençant par l'Imac sur lequel est branché l'imprimante.

Merci


----------



## da capo (31 Octobre 2013)

Cool.
Heureux que tu aies pu aboutir


----------



## Azety (1 Novembre 2013)

Hello,
je passe par ici pour prendre des infos : Je suis sur 10.6.8 et j'ai une session bootcamp WIN7, si je passe sous ce 10.9 ça ne va pas faire sauter ma session bootcamp ?

Je m'inquiète un peu pour mes applications et mes données, étant donné que je n'ai jamais changé d'os ni modifié mon mbp depuis son achat ( j'ai passé la ram de 4 à 8GB puis la session win7 et depuis 3 ou 4 ans je n'ai plus jamais rien modifié ... jamais fait de sauvegarde, rien. Juste utiliser le mac tranquillement ).

Que me conseillez-vous de faire pour ne rien perdre ?
Merci


----------



## big41 (1 Novembre 2013)

Azety a dit:


> Hello,
> je passe par ici pour prendre des infos : Je suis sur 10.6.8 et j'ai une session bootcamp WIN7, si je passe sous ce 10.9 ça ne va pas faire sauter ma session bootcamp ?
> 
> Je m'inquiète un peu pour mes applications et mes données, étant donné que je n'ai jamais changé d'os ni modifié mon mbp depuis son achat ( j'ai passé la ram de 4 à 8GB puis la session win7 et depuis 3 ou 4 ans je n'ai plus jamais rien modifié ... jamais fait de sauvegarde, rien. Juste utiliser le mac tranquillement ).
> ...



T'as jamais fait de sauvegarde en 4 ans ? 
Ben t'as le c...l bordé de nouilles 
Commencé par une sauvegarde TM sur un DDE puis un clone avec CCC sur un autre DDE.
Et je te conseille à l'avenir de faire des sauvegardes régulièrement


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2013)

la sauvegarde TM est bien pour l'indexation... 
pour ce qui est d'un clone faut passer direct par CCC.
(quitte a en faire 2 au cas ou)


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2013)

Azety a dit:


> Que me conseillez-vous de faire pour ne rien perdre ?
> Merci



*Ne touche à rien !*
Tu auras tout le loisir et le bonheur de devoir changer de système quand tu changeras de machine. Si ça marche bien et que tu n'es pas convaincu de  devoir changer, *alors ne touche à rien !*

Bon, sinon, fais au moins une de sauvegarde toutes les semaines.


----------



## Jacques L (1 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> *Ne touche à rien !*
> Tu auras tout le loisir et le bonheur de devoir changer de système quand tu changeras de machine. Si ça marche bien et que tu n'es pas convaincu de  devoir changer, *alors ne touche à rien !*
> 
> Bon, sinon, fais au moins une de sauvegarde toutes les semaines.


Je dirais même plus comme Dupont et Dupond écoute ce post et tu vivras heureux. 

Un jour ou l'autre tu auras probablement un logiciel indispensable qui ne fonctionnera plus avec ta machine, alors là tu te reposeras la question, mais pour l'instant, ne change rien 

Il arrive aussi qu'un disque dur flanche sans prévenir, à ce moment je pense que tu sera content de nous avoir écouté pour les sauvegardes, sinon c'est la misère


----------



## Le docteur (1 Novembre 2013)

jfkm a dit:


> Pour moi, basta avec Mavericks pour le moment.
> 
> Ma femme a pété un câble aujourd'hui ! En revenant de notre bureau, elle m'a dit :
> 
> ...



Elle a essayé de faire une mise à jour, tout de même ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h18 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Il se plaint des fichiers crées par Spotlight sur les différents supports qu'il a scannés.
> Invisibles avec os X, ceux-ci le deviennent lorsqu'on accède au DD ou au lecteur réseau depuis Windows.
> 
> Et c'est vrai que c'est lourdingue parfois même si ce n'est pas systématique.
> ...


C'est donc bien ce que je pensais, c'était bien des crottes et non des grottes... 
C'est assez parlant, comme image pour les petits fichiers Apple partout...


----------



## jfkm (1 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Elle a essayé de faire une mise à jour, tout de même ?



Oui, j'avais essayé pour les deux imprimantes. Rien à faire.

Sous Mountain, réinstallé, tout est ok. Imprimantes ET Scanners.


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2013)

C'est pas pour faire mon malin, mais ça fait maintenant un moment que je n'ai plus de souci avec mes imprimantes USB : je les ai jetées et remplacées par une bonne imprimante laser connectée par ethernet.

C'est autrement plus stable et pratique.

J'ai quand même un bon vieux scanner, mais je me suis toujours refusé à installer les suites logicielles à la noix fournies avec. Transfert d'Images est bien suffisant.


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> C'est pas pour faire mon malin, mais ça fait maintenant un moment que je n'ai plus de souci avec mes imprimantes USB : je les ai jetées et remplacées par une bonne imprimante laser connectée par ethernet.
> 
> C'est autrement plus stable et pratique.
> 
> J'ai quand même un bon vieux scanner, mais je me suis toujours refusé à installer les suites logicielles à la noix fournies avec. Transfert d'Images est bien suffisant.



C'est pas pour faire mon écolo, mais pourquoi changer d'imprimante alors qu'elle fonctionne ? Parce qu'il y a un nouvel OS qui merde à ce niveau là ? 



Enfin moi en USB direct aucun problème c'est juste qu'elle est sur la BBOX mon imprimante laser.


----------



## fau6il (1 Novembre 2013)

nemrod22 a dit:


> Une mise à jour pour Mavericks bientôt



_Si elle est de la même veine   , merci!  
Reviens "en arrière" et tout ira mieux! _


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est pas pour faire mon écolo, mais pourquoi changer d'imprimante alors qu'elle fonctionne ? Parce qu'il y a un nouvel OS qui merde à ce niveau là ?



A quoi cela sert-il de changer d'os quand tout roule ?





JustTheWay a dit:


> Enfin moi en USB direct aucun problème c'est juste qu'elle est sur la BBOX mon imprimante laser.



Je pense que ton expérience pourrait être décrite dans un nouveau fil car j'imagine que beaucoup des personnes qui se plaignent ici ne pensent pas que le partage peut être fait avec leur box.
BBox pour toi, Freebox pour mes beaux parents
J'imagine que la plupart des box intègrent maintenant le partage d'imprimante.


----------



## Azety (1 Novembre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> T'as jamais fait de sauvegarde en 4 ans ?
> Ben t'as le c...l bordé de nouilles
> Commencé par une sauvegarde TM sur un DDE puis un clone avec CCC sur un autre DDE.
> Et je te conseille à l'avenir de faire des sauvegardes régulièrement



Jamais eu l'utilité de faire des sauvegardes. Quand j'ai acheté ce  premier mac et que je me suis inscris ici j'avais lu plein de posts avec  tous les conseils possibles.
Me suis aperçu que ça faisait beaucoup d'entretien et de prise de tête pour ... des sauvegardes, ça m'a vite gavé.
Au final utiliser l'ordi sans me prendre la tête ça fonctionne bien.



da capo a dit:


> *Ne touche à rien !*
> Tu auras tout le loisir et le bonheur de devoir changer de système quand  tu changeras de machine. Si ça marche bien et que tu n'es pas convaincu  de  devoir changer, *alors ne touche à rien !*
> 
> Bon, sinon, fais au moins une de sauvegarde toutes les semaines.



Pas l'intention de changer de machine. Mon petit mbp 13" de 2010 tourne encore bien.
Mon dilemme, c'est que j'aimerais l'échanger contre un mbp 13" récent, mais les mbp normaux ( pas rétina ) ne changent pas grand chose ( juste processeur en gros ), l'investissement financier n'est donc pas assez justifié ( mon mbp est repris 600, j'aurais juste 500 à allonger pour avoir le nouveau ) puis en fait j'ai des autocollants de tous les pays où j'ai voyagé sur mon mbp je m'y suis attaché à cette machine ^^. 
Et surtout j'ai la flemme de chercher à savoir comment faire une sauvegarde ou un clone de ma partition windows 7 / bootcamp.
J'aimerais pouvoir changer de machine et avoir à installer ma partition bootcamp sur la nouvelle assez facilement, mais ça n'a pas l'air faisable.
Un peu pareil pour la nouvelle partition mac mais là c'est simple : je dis au revoir à snow leopard pour passer sur mavericks.
*
Bref, si quelqu'un arrive à répondre au transfert d'une partition bootcamp d'une machine à une nouvelle, il me rend un grand service* 
( récompensé en bière dans n'importe quelle ville européenne  )



Jacques L a dit:


> Je dirais même plus comme Dupont et Dupond écoute ce post et tu vivras heureux.
> 
> Un jour ou l'autre tu auras probablement un logiciel indispensable qui ne fonctionnera plus avec ta machine, alors là tu te reposeras la question, mais pour l'instant, ne change rien
> 
> Il arrive aussi qu'un disque dur flanche sans prévenir, à ce moment je pense que tu sera content de nous avoir écouté pour les sauvegardes, sinon c'est la misère



C'est marrant que tu parles de ça, justement j'ai acheté lightroom 5 et je ne peux pas l'utiliser car il exige au moins 10.7 sinon 10.8
Puis mes jeux blizzard Diablo 3 / Starcraft 2 n'arrêtent pas de me prévenir que dans peu de temps ils ne seront plus compatible 10.6 quand je les lance.
Alors que Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne continue de tourner pépère après 11 ans de loyaux services.

Accessoirement, snow leopard plante de + en + je trouve ! Ou alors je lui en demande trop.
D'où l'envie de passer à Mavericks.

Pour ce qui est des sauvegardes, je ne vois pas l'intérêt concret d'acheter un disque dur externe et de l'utiliser uniquement dans ce but.
La flemme d'acheter un Western Digital ou Lacie juste dans ce but, j'ai déjà essayé et ça m'a tellement fait chier que je les utilise pour stocker.
Et acheter un DDE merdique genre Toshiba c'est du suicide ( puis ça coutera quand même du fric pour une sauvegarde )


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Novembre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'option « Fermer les fenêtres à la fermeture d'une application » dans Préférence Système >> Général est-elle cochée ?


Non (désolé pas eu le temps de vérifier ce matin)


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> A quoi cela sert-il de changer d'os quand tout roule ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'avais pas de problème pour l'impression, mais je pouvais pas installer les derniers logiciels 

Oui la plupart des box intègre le partage. Après c'est différent selon le modèle de l'imprimante (laser, jet d'encre..), la box mais le principe reste le même ... J'y ai déjà passé le temps que j'avais maintenant je m'en fou je vais avec mon macbook directement sur l'imprimante ...


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Non (désolé pas eu le temps de vérifier ce matin)



Peut-être une histoire de fichier préférence alors. En furetant j'ai trouvé deux fils qui pourraient peut-être te donner une piste (les gars cherchaient l'inverse, mais bon) : ici et là


----------



## omni (1 Novembre 2013)

Azety a dit:


> Jamais eu l'utilité de faire des sauvegardes. Quand j'ai acheté ce  premier mac et que je me suis inscris ici j'avais lu plein de posts avec  tous les conseils possibles.
> Me suis aperçu que ça faisait beaucoup d'entretien et de prise de tête pour ... des sauvegardes, ça m'a vite gavé.
> Au final utiliser l'ordi sans me prendre la tête ça fonctionne bien.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,


Donc tu ne tiens à rien qui est sur ton DD d'ordinateur  ? C'est bien ça ? En conséquence si ton disque dur vient à lâcher ce n'est pas grave. Tes données ne t'intéressent pas, tu peux les perdre. 
Alors oui dans ce cas une sauvegarde est inutile.


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Novembre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Peut-être une histoire de fichier préférence alors. En furetant j'ai trouvé deux fils qui pourraient peut-être te donner une piste (les gars cherchaient l'inverse, mais bon) : ici et là


Merci de prendre du temps à mon petit cas 
Je viens de brièvement lire les messages de tes liens, mais ça remonte à Mathusalem, Lion, Leopard 
Alors que mon MBP était jusqu'à la semaine dernière Mountain Lion up-to-date, pas de problème; ce n'est que depuis màj Mavericks que ça ne marche plus.
Merci encore de ta contribution

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------




omni a dit:


> Donc tu ne tiens à rien qui est sur ton DD d'ordinateur  ? C'est bien ça ? En conséquence si ton disque dur vient à lâcher ce n'est pas grave. Tes données ne t'intéressent pas, tu peux les perdre.
> Alors oui dans ce cas une sauvegarde est inutile.



Moi DDE foutu l'an dernier, plus de 1000  pour récupérer (presque toutes) les données 
Azety ne manque pas d'R


----------



## dassec (1 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour
depuis le passage à Mavericks, sur mon macbook pro j'ai le son système qui se met à zero sans moyen de le remettre en marche une fois sur 2... étrange


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Merci de prendre du temps à mon petit cas
> Je viens de brièvement lire les messages de tes liens, mais ça remonte à Mathusalem, Lion, Leopard
> Alors que mon MBP était jusqu'à la semaine dernière Mountain Lion up-to-date, pas de problème; ce n'est que depuis màj Mavericks que ça ne marche plus.
> Merci encore de ta contribution



Bah au moins on a la preuve que cest un problème récurent chez Apple, cest déjà ça.  

Blague à part, il est possible quau moment de la MàJ le fichier préférence ait pris un jeton. Dans le cas contraire, faudra probablement attendre une nouvelle MàJ qui corrigera le bug (comme à lépoque dans mon premier lien).


----------



## Azety (1 Novembre 2013)

omni a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Donc tu ne tiens à rien qui est sur ton DD d'ordinateur  ? C'est bien ça ? En conséquence si ton disque dur vient à lâcher ce n'est pas grave. Tes données ne t'intéressent pas, tu peux les perdre.
> Alors oui dans ce cas une sauvegarde est inutile.



T'es un radical toi ^^

Dans l'immédiat si le DD lâche je suis bien dans la merde.
Mais quand j'aurais fini de travailler mes fichiers brut, tout ce que je perdrais c'est ma bibliothèque iTunes. 
Mais tout est sur un disque de stockage.
Puis tous les logiciels que j'ai installés. Rien qui ne se retrouve pas, juste long et chiant.

Puis la partition windows, ça par contre j'ai jamais su comment sauvegarder ou copier.


----------



## omni (1 Novembre 2013)

Disque de stockage ? Donc une sauvegarde ? En ce qui concerne la partition Windows, je ne suis pas spécialiste mais un clone de ton disque ne ferait il pas l'affaire ?


----------



## jeanlo123 (1 Novembre 2013)

Mistunk a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part je n'arrive pas à voir le dock sur mon deuxième écran, une manip à faire ?
> 
> J'ai un mba 13 pouces dernière génération et un écran externe vga classique.



Oui, il faut faire:

Préférences Système> Dock> "masquer automatiquement et afficher le Dock." 

Tu auras effectivement un dock sur chaque écran, ce qui est bien pratique.


----------



## big41 (1 Novembre 2013)

Onyx est disponible pour Mavericks


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Onyx est disponible pour Mavericks



Ca fait quelques heures quand même http://forums.macg.co/12620494-post90.html


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2013)

C'est vrai que pour les logiciels, c'est pas la peine de les sauvegarder quand il ne s'agit que de les _trouver_...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Le temps passe et certaines choses ne changent jamais !!!
> 
> Tous ceux qui pestent contre les bugs de Mavericks mais combien de fois vous avez lu que pour ne pas souffrir de bugs sur une nouvelle version, il faut attendre minimum 3 mois après la sortie ?
> 
> Les mises à jour dès le premier jour c'est pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur des bugs ... arrêtez de faire vos chialeuses et réfléchissez deux secondes !!!



vous avez mangé votre petit déjeuner froid ce matin ?
votre femme vous a plaqué pour un riche surfeur sans embonpoint ?
on a pas envie de réfléchir , voila tout.....
ça nous fout les nerfs


----------



## dainfamous (2 Novembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Les mises à jour dès le premier jour c'est pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur des bugs ... arrêtez de faire vos chialeuses et réfléchissez deux secondes !!!



peut être qu'il fut une période ou Apple proposait des OS et du matériel a la hauteur de sa réputation!

cette mentalité de se dire que c'est normal que quelques jours après sa sortie, un OS sera obligatoirement buggeé doit certainement venir d'un reliquat window$ien...

PS: et ceux qui ont pas le choix, après par exemple, l'achat d'un late 2013...? t'en fais quoi tu leur dis d'attendre que tu leur donne le feu vert?


----------



## big41 (2 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Ca fait quelques heures quand même http://forums.macg.co/12620494-post90.html



Rhhooooo bon ça va j'dirais plus rien


----------



## doczlu (2 Novembre 2013)

Azety a dit:


> Hello,
> je passe par ici pour prendre des infos : Je suis sur 10.6.8 et j'ai une session bootcamp WIN7, si je passe sous ce 10.9 ça ne va pas faire sauter ma session bootcamp ?
> 
> Que me conseillez-vous de faire pour ne rien perdre ?
> Merci



Je suis sur Macbook pro et mêmes systemes : 10.6.8 et session bootcamp Win7.
Après une mise à jour Maverick, la partition win7 n'apparaissait plus sous OS X alors que je pouvais démarrer dessus (touche alt). Impossible aussi de lire les disques externes NTFS.
Les nombreux plantages radicales (freeze de la machine) m'ont fait revenir sous 10.6.8. Je n'ai pas vu non plus ce qu'apportait ce système à part accéder à des logiciels qui ne m'intéressent pas (les nouvelles versions de pages et numbers sont moins bien que les versions précédentes et la dernière version de garageband est incapable de récupérer mes anciens morceaux sans planter).

Attention un clone de disque ne clonera que la partition OS X, par la partition bootcamp.


----------



## Le teto (2 Novembre 2013)

Liste des planages depuis installation maverick :
+ time machine planté, tout ce qui avait été sauvé (de time machine) sur le DD externe a été supprimé, le disque reformaté malgré tentatives de réparation
+ ouverture LibreOffice : la souris disparait (!) de l'écran. il faut faire un clic de droite pour quelle revienne
+ plantage lors de la mise en veille, lorsque je tente de relancer la mac et que la webradio est active (origine logiciel du kit BOSE ?)
+ iWeb : envoie d'email ne fonctionne plus lorsque l'on clique sur "annonce"
+ logiciel scan du tout-en-un HP enregistre un document blanc. Mais en passant par aperçu, le scan s'enregistre correctement (ouf!)


----------



## Mathias170390 (2 Novembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Le temps passe et certaines choses ne changent jamais !!!
> 
> Tous ceux qui pestent contre les bugs de Mavericks mais combien de fois vous avez lu que pour ne pas souffrir de bugs sur une nouvelle version, il faut attendre minimum 3 mois après la sortie ?
> 
> Les mises à jour dès le premier jour c'est pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur des bugs ... arrêtez de faire vos chialeuses et réfléchissez deux secondes !!!



Si personne n'installait comme toi que 3 mois après, les mises à jours en question, tu les verrais 3 mois plus tard, car pas de retour...


----------



## doczlu (2 Novembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Le temps passe et certaines choses ne changent jamais !!!
> 
> Tous ceux qui pestent contre les bugs de Mavericks mais combien de fois vous avez lu que pour ne pas souffrir de bugs sur une nouvelle version, il faut attendre minimum 3 mois après la sortie ?
> 
> Les mises à jour dès le premier jour c'est pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur des bugs ... arrêtez de faire vos chialeuses et réfléchissez deux secondes !!!



Désolé mais quand tu fais un clean install sur un Macbook pro et que ton Mac plante systématiquement toutes les 5 minutes alors que tu es juste en train de faire des mises à jour des logiciels via l'app store j'appelle ça du foutage de gueule de la part d'Apple.

Cette version de Maverick n'est absolument pas une version finale mais une beta version...et encore, si c'était le cas ça ne devrait même pas planter avec un clean install et avec juste des logiciel Apple sur sa machine.


----------



## Jacques L (2 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Ca fait quelques heures quand même http://forums.macg.co/12620494-post90.html


Merci de l'info


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Tous ceux qui pestent contre les bugs de Mavericks ; mais combien de fois vous avez lu que pour ne pas souffrir de bugs sur une nouvelle version, il faut attendre minimum 3 mois après la sortie ?



Excellent et judicieux conseil souvent critiqué, voire, méprisé. 

Par goût, je suis et reste encore sur Leopard (10.5.8). Les versions ultérieures de cet OS ne me plaisent pas. 

Maintenant, quand on a acheté une machine (fort chère) fournie avec le système actuel, il est certainement pénible et insupportable de devoir attendre 6 mois que ça marche convenablement. 

J&#8217;ai Mavericks _en test_ sur un disque externe. Presque tout fonctionne convenablement, hormis un exception notable : *Mail* qui ne fonctionne pas du tout !


----------



## Azety (2 Novembre 2013)

doczlu a dit:


> Je suis sur Macbook pro et mêmes systemes : 10.6.8 et session bootcamp Win7.
> Après une mise à jour Maverick, la partition win7 n'apparaissait plus sous OS X alors que je pouvais démarrer dessus (touche alt). Impossible aussi de lire les disques externes NTFS.
> Les nombreux plantages radicales (freeze de la machine) m'ont fait revenir sous 10.6.8. Je n'ai pas vu non plus ce qu'apportait ce système à part accéder à des logiciels qui ne m'intéressent pas (les nouvelles versions de pages et numbers sont moins bien que les versions précédentes et la dernière version de garageband est incapable de récupérer mes anciens morceaux sans planter).
> 
> Attention un clone de disque ne clonera que la partition OS X, par la partition bootcamp.



Et hop je viens de supprimer l'installer de Mavericks !
Merci à toi !
Je verrais ça dans 3 mois finalement


----------



## PDD (2 Novembre 2013)

Mon nouveau MBPR sous Mavericks "d'origine" s'est planté 5 ou 6 fois depuis une semaine, la dernière fois hier en ouvrant Iphoto...d'autre retours du même genre ou mon Mac a un problème? Amicalement à tous.


----------



## flamingo98039 (2 Novembre 2013)

bon globalement tout fonctionne chez moi, pas de bug particulier, je n'ai quasiment aucune app. alternative à celle d'Apple, peu d'app. en fin de compte si ce n'est du classique : Onyx, 1Password, Handbrake, Screenflow, Transmission, Pixelmator, Alfred, pas de jeux.

Au final tout fonctionne bien, j'en suis très content, les onglets et les tags sont pour moi la principale évolution, c'est ce qui me sert le +.

Onyx est dans le coup, toutes mes applis fonctionnent, sauf Epson Scan, et encore j'attends de faire la comparaison avec transfert d'images, mais possible qu'au final je n'installe aucune appli. venant d'EPSON.

Pas de plantages particuliers, pas de bugs, bref satisfait, sinon pour faire le casse-pieds, des icônes en couleur sur Aperture je dirais pas non


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Tous ceux qui pestent contre les bugs de Mavericks mais combien de fois vous avez lu que pour ne pas souffrir de bugs sur une nouvelle version, il faut attendre minimum 3 mois après la sortie ?


Je ne donnerai pas de durée, mais plutôt un nb de versions.

Par exemple, je tenterai l'install de Mavericks à partir de la 10.9.*2*, probablement pas avant. Peut importe qu'Apple sorte cette version dans 1 ou 6 mois


----------



## Azety (2 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne donnerai pas de durée, mais plutôt un nb de versions.
> 
> Par exemple, je tenterai l'install de Mavericks à partir de la 10.9.*2*, probablement pas avant. Peut importe qu'Apple sorte cette version dans 1 ou 6 mois



Excellente remarque, et justement depuis 2 jours je cherche un truc : on en est à quelle version ? 10.9.0 ?

Parce que si ma mémoire est bonne, y'a eu une bêta pendant un petit moment tout de même.

Ils aurait pas pu corriger les bugs à ce moment ?


----------



## dainfamous (2 Novembre 2013)

c'est clair que de plus en plus Apple sort des bêtas en tant que release candidate/Golden Master!

y a qu'a voir avec SIRI ou Plans, ils les mettent sur le commerce pour montrer qu'ils font des trucs "supers" mais cela reste des bêtas 

il en est de meme pour Mavericks, oui c'est super c'est gratuit, mais vu le nbre de mécontents, je pense qu'a la grande majorité on aurait préférer un OS X payant (19euros peut être) MAIS fini !!!!


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2013)

Azety a dit:


> Excellente remarque, et justement depuis 2 jours je cherche un truc : on en est à quelle version ? 10.9.0 ?


Ca doit être la 10.9.*0* qui est sortie (menu pomme / A propos de ce Mac).
Pas encore de 10.9.1 en vue


----------



## dainfamous (2 Novembre 2013)

p'tet 10.9.*-1*
vu le tas de problèmes


----------



## bgali (2 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> p'tet 10.9.*-1*
> vu le tas de problèmes



Je crois que depuis 30 années que je suis MAC Mavericks est le système le plus pourri jamais sorti par Apple et ils s'en fichent ....

Je marche aussi avec window qui est très largement "battu" cette fois

Je vais changer d'ordinateur très bientôt mais fini les macs


----------



## Azety (2 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> c'est clair que de plus en plus Apple sort des bêtas en tant que release candidate/Golden Master!
> 
> y a qu'a voir avec SIRI ou Plans, ils les mettent sur le commerce pour montrer qu'ils font des trucs "supers" mais cela reste des bêtas
> 
> il en est de meme pour Mavericks, oui c'est super c'est gratuit, mais vu le nbre de mécontents, je pense qu'a la grande majorité on aurait préférer un OS X payant (19euros peut être) MAIS fini !!!!



Ha oui Plans ... j'avais oublié ... ( je l'ai rapidement rangé et mis Google Map à la place sur mon iPhone )
J'aime bien ton avatar et ta signature ^^



Sly54 a dit:


> Ca doit être la 10.9.*0* qui est sortie (menu pomme / A propos de ce Mac).
> Pas encore de 10.9.1 en vue



Je ne l'ai pas installé donc si je fais ça je verrais 10.6.8 

Autre *question* : Quand on télécharge la mise à jour, ça donne donc une application ( de 5,34 giga quand même ).
Si je garde cette mise à jour sous forme d'application, et que Apple nous sort un 10.9.1, ça va mettre l'application de l'installateur à jour ? 
Savoir si c'est utile de garder cet installateur dans mon ordi au cas où je voudrais l'installer.

Merci


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2013)

Azety a dit:


> ...Autre *question* : Quand on télécharge la mise à jour, ça donne donc une application ( de 5,34 giga quand même ).
> Si je garde cette mise à jour sous forme d'application, et que Apple nous sort un 10.9.1, ça va mettre l'application de l'installateur à jour ?
> Savoir si c'est utile de garder cet installateur dans mon ordi au cas où je voudrais l'installer...



Apple a appelé 10.9 une MAJ, mais en fait c'est bien une version complète. Et la prochaine MAJ, via l'App Store, 10.9.1 sera aussi une version complète, etc. 

Il n'y a que les MAJ dites combo qu'il faut chercher sur le site officiel de Apple Apple - Support - Search qui permettent de ne télécharger qu'une MAJ précise.

Par exemple, on peut filtrer que les MAJ combo pour Snow Leopard Apple - Support - Search


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2013)

bgali a dit:


> Je crois que depuis 30 années que je suis MAC, Mavericks est le système le plus pourri jamais sorti par Apple



Allons, allons. Cest oublier un peu vite les deux précédents (qui sont presque les mêmes que celui-ci).

Je ne trouve pas que Mavericks fonctionne si mal. Il est plutôt mieux que les deux lions précédents.


----------



## patple (2 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour. J'ai fait une clean install de Mavericks sur mon MBP. Après avoir réparé les permissions suite à la migration de mes données et applications depuis un clone, le résultat est une quantité de lignes du genre: 

"ACL trouvée mais inattendue sur «*Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/Resources/iTunes.help/Contents/Resources/fr.lproj/itns3426820e.html*» 
ou  
ACL trouvée mais inattendue sur «*System/Library/Extensions/IOAHCIFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOAHCIBlockStorage.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOAHCIBlockStorage*»

qui ne se réparent pas.

J'ai déjà rencontré le problème lors d'une installation de OS X dont je ne me souviens pas du numéro de version. Je crois que l'on doit s'en foutre mais cela fait très, très désordre avec un OS tout neuf.


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Novembre 2013)

On sait depuis belle lurette que ça n'a aucune importance les ACL non réparées, rien à voir avec Mavericks


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2013)

patple a dit:


> J'ai déjà rencontré le problème lors d'une installation de OS X dont je ne me souviens pas du numéro de version. Je crois que l'on doit s'en foutre mais cela fait très, très désordre avec un OS tout neuf.



Eh bien, FOUTONS NOUS EN !

Petit coup de gueule en passant, parce que j'ai fini d'hésiter entre rire ou râler.

"Ta màj s'est mal passée, ah oui, c'est CCleaner !"
"Trop nulle cette version, c'est une béta"
"Depuis que j'ai migré avec ma machine PRO, eh bien, c'est pas bien"

Des marchands bien avisés vous ont fait croire qu'un ordinateur, c'est simple à prendre en main. A fortiori, c'est un Mac : non franchement, trop top design, trop cool, trop facile.
En confiance, parce que le rayon ordinateur est pas loin du rayon électroménager. Ca peut pas tomber en panne ces trucs là : tu penses, mon lave-linge M**** a 15 ans et il tourne toujours aussi bien.

Et bien, chers lecteurs, au risque de vous décevoir,  un ordinateur, eh bien, c'est pas une machine à laver.

Certes, ça se ressemble : il y a des programmes et même si le plus souvent ça se passe bien, ben si tu choisis pas le bon, ton pull il sort tout petit .

Merdre ! mon pull tout cool. Putain de technologie de merdre !
Avant au moins, nos mères savaient laver le linge sans l'abimer !

Mais la ressemblance s'arrête là (ou commence là au choix).
Parce qu'autant la machine à laver est définitivement simple à utiliser (une fois une courte notice lue) autant un ordinateur et son cortège d'applications nécessite un effort d'apprentissage et de d'accepter d'avoir des ennuis si vous faites un peu n'importe quoi.

Vous ne voulez pas d'ennuis ? Utilisez une chaine matérielle/logicielle stable.

Ou sinon, achetez un iPad.
Ca fonctionne aussi simplement qu'une machine à laver et c'est aussi difficile à personnaliser.
Et ça se solde par moins de pannes à la con.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## sekaijin (2 Novembre 2013)

petit pb rencontré deux fois depuis le passage à 10.9

le bouton power a changé. avant il affichait une boite de dialogue permetant d'éteindre, redémarer, mettre en veille, ou annuler.

maintant il met en veille. 
Il faut appuyer plus longtemps pour avoir la boite comme avant.
c'est lors de cette oppération que deux fois j'ai eu un pb.

la boite ne c'est pas affiché et le macbook c'est éteint.
en fait c'est l'arrêt forcé comme le faisait ce bouton par le passé.
du coup au démarrage suivant un message me signalant que mon mac ne c'est pas eteint correctement. et bien sur le passage par un FSCK à montré qu'il y avait des pbs.

j'ai comme l'impression que cela c'est produit alors que l'OS était particulièrement chargé.
Mais je n'arrive pas à reproduire.

A+JYT


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> ...Parce qu'autant la machine à laver est définitivement simple à utiliser (une fois une courte notice lue) autant un ordinateur et son cortège d'applications nécessite un effort d'apprentissage et de d'accepter d'avoir des ennuis si vous faites un peu n'importe quoi...



Et ceci est valable pour beaucoup de matériels.


----------



## dainfamous (2 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> ...bla bla bla bla et reblabla.



ça c'est du coup de gueule 


depuis que je suis sur mac (10 ans), c'est la première fois que je vois autant de plaintes suite a un upgrade d'OS APPLE, 

peut être car je me suis venu il y a peu sur le fofo, mais c'est vrai que l'on voit BEAUCOUP de personnes se plaignant de Mavericks...



Par contre da capo, je trouve qu'il y a une grosse différence entre ta "gueulante" et ta signature


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2013)

sekaijin a dit:


> le bouton power a changé. avant il affichait une boite de dialogue permetant d'éteindre, redémarer, mettre en veille, ou annuler.
> 
> maintant il met en veille.
> 
> ...


Avant l'extinction forcée, il doit y avoir le panneau de choix.
Ou on adjoint la touche Eject ou Ctrl.
= Mavericks modifie le comportement du bouton d'alimentation

Si tu es de nouveau ennuyé, essaie un reset de SMC.


----------



## patple (2 Novembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> On sait depuis belle lurette que ça n'a aucune importance les ACL non réparées, rien à voir avec Mavericks



Et alors et si ça m'emm.. de voir toutes ces lignes.....tu le sais depuis belle lurette et pas moi, c'est ce que tu crois, sans doute es-tu très intelligent et moi très c..Je n'aime ta réponse.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (2 Novembre 2013)

flamingo98039 a dit:


> bon globalement tout fonctionne chez moi, pas de bug particulier, je n'ai quasiment aucune app. alternative à celle d'Apple, peu d'app. en fin de compte si ce n'est du classique : Onyx, 1Password, Handbrake, Screenflow, Transmission, Pixelmator, Alfred, pas de jeux.
> 
> Au final tout fonctionne bien, j'en suis très content, les onglets et les tags sont pour moi la principale évolution, c'est ce qui me sert le +.
> 
> ...



Enfin quelqu'un qui ne râle pas. Je croyais être le seul à être satisfait de Mavericks. Au moins, nous sommes deux... et je n'ai même pas fait de "clean install".

J'ai près de 1600 applis installées et fonctionnelles. Presque toutes celles que j'ai testées depuis 3 jours (plus d'une centaine) fonctionnent parfaitement. Pas de problème d'imprimante, de wifi ou de scanner. Finder apparemment plus réactif. Seul problème embêtant : la non-lisibilité des avi dans quicklook. C'est la première fois que j'ai aussi peu d'applis qui plantent après installation d'un nouveau système...

Pour info, je suis sur IMac Core I7 3,4 GHz, 27 pouces mi-2011, 14 Go de mémoire vive.

... et ce n'est pas demain que je vais m'acheter un PC (je galère suffisamment avec windows 8 sur celui de mon petit-fils pour ne pas avoir envie d'en faire mon quotidien).

PS : je ne suis pas payé par Apple pour faire de la pub à Mavericks. Simplement, je crois que la grande majorité de ceux qui vont sur les forums sont ceux qui ont des problèmes. En général, ceux chez qui tout baigne ne vont pas sur les forums (ils n'en ont pas besoin). Alors, SVP, ne généralisez pas...


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> peut être car je me suis venu il y a peu sur le fofo, mais c'est vrai que l'on voit BEAUCOUP de personnes se plaignant de Mavericks...



Jète un oeil sur les fils qui accompagnent chaque sortie d'un nouvel OS : on y rencontre toujours les mêmes plaintes.

Un marronnier.




dainfamous a dit:


> Par contre da capo, je trouve qu'il y a une grosse différence entre ta "gueulante" et ta signature



Rien à voir, mais alors vraiment rien à voir avec Apple.


----------



## Jacques L (2 Novembre 2013)

patple a dit:


> Et alors et si ça m'emm.. de voir toutes ces lignes.....tu le sais depuis belle lurette et pas moi, c'est ce que tu crois, sans doute es-tu très intelligent et moi très c..Je n'aime ta réponse.


En fait ça m'emmerde aussi, et renseignement pris, c'est un caca que nous met itunes pour se faire remarquer, le seul inconvénient qu'il y a pour moi, c'est que ça ralenti la réparation des autorisations je crois bien  



da capo a dit:


> Jette un oeil sur les fils qui accompagnent chaque sortie d'un nouvel OS : on y rencontre toujours les mêmes plaintes.


 il y a eu absolument la même chose pour Lion ou ML, et la première version de Léopard, et celle de SL sans oublier Tiger 

Ceci dit, depuis le début de ce fil, il y a quoi 50, 100 personnes qui rencontrent un souci&#8239;? il doit y en avoir aussi en contact avec le SAV Apple... mais quand ça va, rare sont ceux qui éprouvent le besoin d'en parler, c'est plutôt du genre&#8239;: ça marche&#8239;? super, alors on passe à autre chose  Sur les milliers et les milliers d'installation de Maverick, j'ai pas trop l'impression que ce soit une catastrophe planétaire 

Et comme toujours, charger la première version d'un OS, c'est essuyer les plâtres alors l'installer pour une utilisation professionnelle montre un certain goût pour les jeux dangereux  pour les autres, la curiosité a été la plus forte je pense, en tout cas, pour moi, c'est le cas 

Les seuls qui peuvent râler haut et fort, sont à mon sens ceux qui achètent maintenant une bécane avec Maverick installé dessus et qui ne fonctionnerait pas, mais la hot line devrait rapidement leur rendre le sourire.


----------



## dainfamous (2 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Rien à voir, mais alors vraiment rien à voir avec Apple.



jamais dit que cela avait a voir avec Apple, c'est juste que cela m'a fait sourire...


----------



## Lincoln (2 Novembre 2013)

Clean install sur iMac I7 2.93 GHZ mi-2010

Le recto/verso avec l'imprimante Epson M2000 ne fonctionne pas (sous 10.8 ce fut le cas et il fallait bidouiller pour retrouver cette fonction) solution, il faut installer la dernière mise à jour disponible sur le site du fabricant (datant de 2010).

Le logiciel Epson Scan pour le scanner Epson 3490 ne fonctionne plus, j'a trouvé par hasard une version 5.1.0f0 qui corrige ce problème.

Message remplaçant d'ichat, l'accès par le menu fenêtre pour accéder à celle des contacts/amis (déjà le cas sous 10.8)

Le must :
La présence d'une fenêtre au bout de X minutes en cas de non utilisation qui m'informe vouloir fermer la session, en cas d'absence il ferme les applications hormis celle de logiciel de téléchargement (sur lequel il bloque) j'a fait le tour des préférences système en essayant différentes choses, nada.

Le logiciel de comptabilité, Tout Compte Fait personnel qui une fois relancer après la fermeture imposé affiche des écritures en double et dans d'autres cas ne sauvegarde pas celle avant fermeture.

J'attends la prochaine mise à jour, si celà n'est pas corrigé, retour sous 10.7


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2013)

Lincoln a dit:


> Le must :
> La présence d'une fenêtre au bout de X minutes en cas de non utilisation qui m'informe vouloir fermer la session, en cas d'absence il ferme les applications hormis celle de logiciel de téléchargement (sur lequel il bloque) j'a fait le tour des préférences système en essayant différentes choses, nada.



Je te propose de regarder dans les Préférences Système
- Sécurité et confidentialité
- bouton avancé

la première option permet de régler la durée d'inactivité avant la déconnexion.

Si l'option est décochée, coche valide, décoche et valide à nouveau pour forcer l'écriture du fichier de préférences.

Et si ce n'est pas ça, on cherchera encore


----------



## Lincoln (2 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Je te propose de regarder dans les Préférences Système
> - Sécurité et confidentialité
> - bouton avancé
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton aide da capo

Solution validé, merci (j'avais pour ma part complètement zappé le bouton avancé).


----------



## takamaka (2 Novembre 2013)

Tiens, Mavericks nous surveille : https://twitter.com/paranoidroid/status/396067127511109632


----------



## dainfamous (2 Novembre 2013)

sur une news de macge, cela a été démontré que c'était un hoax en fait le capture sert a savoir si il y a une personne devant l'ordi pour réduire la luminosité ou non,

maintenant libre a chacun de croire ce qu'il veut


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2013)

La news = Mavericks fait un usage malin du capteur de luminosité ambiante


----------



## takamaka (2 Novembre 2013)

mea culpa, je n'avais pas vu/lu la news ...:rose:


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Novembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Les quelques bugs que je rencontre, je les assume sinon j'aurai attendu plus tard pour être peinard ... je parie que les mêmes qui pestent diront dans 6 mois que Mavericks c'est de la balle !!!
> 
> Excellente version ... loin devant ML ce Mavericks !!!



Finalement vous êtes vachement tolérant avec APPLE, avec windows si une MAJ, ou un nouvel OS déconne il y a pas de "bah il fallait attendre" mais plutôt "vos bêta vous les faites avec 3 ordinateurs ou quoi?" 




Enfin attendre une version ou deux versions après l'OS c'est quand même relativement idiot, soit l'os est merdique soit c'est la mise à jours qui créer des bugs et c'est souvent le cas ... donc peu importe la version, quand tu changes tu as toujours plus de chance d'avoir des bugs, et à moins d'avoir un logiciel qui formate 7 fois ton DD, même une clean install ne change pas grand chose.


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Enfin attendre une version ou deux versions après l'OS c'est quand même relativement idiot, soit l'os est merdique *soit c'est la mise à jours qui créer des bugs et c'est souvent le cas* ... donc peu importe la version, quand tu changes tu as toujours plus de chance d'avoir des bugs, *et à moins d'avoir un logiciel qui formate 7 fois ton DD, même une clean install ne change pas grand chose*.



je suis d'accord avec ta première phrase, d'ailleurs il y a pas si longtemps tout le monde jurait QUE par des clean installs (je suis un de ceux là)

par contre la seconde hummm humm, tu considères que si tu ne fais pas un 7 passes sur ton dur en terme de formatage ALORS tu aura qd meme des emmerdes? 
pour moi c'est de la belle parano là


----------



## Lincoln (3 Novembre 2013)

Lincoln a dit:


> Clean install sur iMac I7 2.93 GHZ mi-2010
> 
> Le logiciel Epson Scan pour le scanner Epson 3490 ne fonctionne plus, j'a trouvé par hasard une version 5.1.0f0 qui corrige ce problème.




Concernant le logiciel Epson Scan, vous aurez plus de détail ici :

Mavericks Breaks Epson Scan - You Can Help Fix It | Chris Marquardt's Soapbox


----------



## patple (3 Novembre 2013)

patple a dit:


> Et alors et si ça m'emm.. de voir toutes ces lignes.....tu le sais depuis belle lurette et pas moi, c'est ce que tu crois, sans doute es-tu très intelligent et moi très c..Je n'aime ta réponse.



Cela étant, je pense aussi faire partie des satisfaits par Mavericks qui me semble rapide. Mes applications tournent très bien, y compris Skype et EyeTV. Je pense que ce sera un très bon système et j'espère que le développeurs vont vite débarrasser les autorisations de ces fichus ACL. Sous 10.8.5, c'était un bonheur de n'avoir aucune ligne en réparant les autorisations et surtout cela se passait en un clin d'il.

Bien que mon MBP soit un vieux (fin 2007), 10.9 tourne à merveille. Il est vrai que j'ai changé le DD par un SSD et passé la RAM à 6 Go.


----------



## tombook (3 Novembre 2013)

bonjour pour moi mise à jour de lion vers maverick sans probleme sauf pour MAIL, là c'est vraiment le bordel... il a retelechargé tous les mails des serveurs (free et gmail) soit environs 10 000. Ce fut long mais pas tres grave. 
Par contre probleme avec les dossiers "sur mon mac"... ils ont tout simplement disparus. J'ai fait une restauration via time machine mais même si l'ensemble du dossier "Mailboxes" est recuperé (11 gigas venant de Lion donc et non de Maverick) dans MAIL les dossiers sont visibles mais pas les mails qu'ils devraient contenir.
quelqu'un a t-il une solution car c'est vraiment inconfortable....
Bonne journée
Tombook

EDIT: j'ai fait la restauration du "Mailboxes"via la bibliotheque et non via MAIL car je n'avais pas accès à son contenu sur Time machine


----------



## Le docteur (3 Novembre 2013)

Bon. Après une semaine et demi en gros j'en arrive ça cette conclusion : effectivement, comme quelqu'un l'a dit dans le formu sur Syrah, Mavericks en .0 est moins bugué chez moi que Mountain Lion dans sa dernière version (une .quoi, déjà?).

Snow Léopard, je ne vois pas ce qu'il avait de légendaire, par contre. Il n'était pas trop bugué à sa sortie non plus, mais bon, c'est l'aboutissement de Léopard qui n'était pas franchement une bonne cuvée. 

Je viens de convertir (sans faire gaffe) mes bibliothèques iPhoto dans la dernière version sur mon clone de ML. Mais, juste après je me suis dit : qu'est-ce que ça peut me faire, je n'y retournerai pas. 

J'ai fait une clean install, j'ai dû ensuite faire un reset P-RAM/PMU parce que ma mise en veille ne fonctionnait pas. J'avais un bug : des lenteurs dans spotlight et les saisies dans des champs système (mot de passe, par exemple). Reconstruction de spotlight et hop! disparu! J'avais comme certains une latence aussi lorsque je lançais le Launchpad avec les doigts. Ca a disparu tout seul. Bon, j'ai passé un peu le balai sur le spot de surf il y a quelques jours parce qu'un logiciel m'a un peu cassé les pieds (rien à voir avec Mavericks). 

Donc, je le répète : au final le bestiau est moins bugué en version initiale que le lion des montagnes qui persistaient à avoir quelques bugs chiants dans ses dernières versions.

Je n'ai pas encore testé la projection, remarquez, et chez moi c'est super important.


----------



## Glucydur (3 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part 

malgré un ssd le finder est extraordinairement LONNNNNNG 
les apercu d'image à 100  ko se font en 3 secondes une grosse LATENCE entre chaque image 

Assez DECU des nouveautés, rien qui me change la vie, un SAFARI pas aussi rapide que je l'esperais 

et des GROS PROBLEMES d'administration sur un Imac

J'attend avec impatience les premières mises à jours, ce sera la dernière fois que je me précipeterais pour la mise a jour système :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2013)

Glucydur a dit:


> J'attend avec impatience les premières mises à jours, ce sera la dernière fois que je me précipeterais pour la mise a jour système :rateau:


On l'a dit au moins un million de fois (et Da capo a fait un excellent tuto à ce sujet) : on installe le nouvel OS sur un dd externe pour le tester et s'amuser avec.

Ou alors, on fait l'installation sur un dd interne MAIS on aura fait un clone au préalable sur un dd externe. Comme ça le retour en arrière est aisé.


----------



## newger (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjours, bon voila je suis sur mbp mi 2010 2,4ghz i5, gt 330 m 256 mo  8go ram.

L'autonomie en hausse qu'on veut nous faire croire n'en ai rien, j'ai perdu au moin 2h.

de 6h-7h sous mountain lion a 4h sous mavericks. Au niveau de la Ram toujours plus que 2go de libre sur mes 8go. Alors que sous mountain lion il me restait 4go - 2go...
Le launchpad a des ratés. Ibook inutillisable.

Alors je n'ai pas eu de ralentissement particulier en travaillant avec photoshop cs6, in designe cs6 en même temps et par moment illustrator mais j'avoue ne pas comprendre ou mavericks ce démarque par rapport au autre pour l'instant... surtout par rapport a 10.8.5

J'ai noté un ralentissement du finder par rapport a SL et même ML ( plus 1sec je dirais)
De même l'ouverture d'image avec apercu est ralenti et pas instantané.

Bref j'espere qu'au fil des mise a jour il va s'ameliorer et ecraser ce bon vieux SL. parce que pour un os un début de vie tout est trés stable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------

Par contre est ce que vus pensez que la gestion de la ram et faire en sorte qu'il consomme moin peux être encore réglé ? Apple ne ce reposerai pas trop sur ce laurier a ce niveau? par ce que si il consomme encore moin dans ces dernier mise a jour cette os va être extra et deviendra LA reference osx


----------



## doczlu (3 Novembre 2013)

patple a dit:


> Bien que mon MBP soit un vieux (fin 2007), 10.9 tourne à merveille. Il est vrai que j'ai changé le DD par un SSD et passé la RAM à 6 Go.



C'est incompréhensible : j'ai exactement la même machine (avec un SSD et 6 Go de ram) et moi Maverick freeze environ toutes les 5 minutes, avec obligation d'appuyer sur le bouton power pour éteindre la machine...


----------



## fau6il (3 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> on installe le nouvel OS sur un dd externe pour le tester et s'amuser avec.
> 
> Ou alors, on fait l'installation sur un dd interne MAIS on aura fait un clone au préalable sur un dd externe. Comme ça le retour en arrière est aisé.



_Mais tu ne le répéteras jamais assez _


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> par contre la seconde hummm humm, tu considères que si tu ne fais pas un 7 passes sur ton dur en terme de formatage ALORS tu aura qd meme des emmerdes?
> pour moi c'est de la belle parano là



C'est pas du tout de la parano (d'ailleurs je vois pas le rapport ), un formatage ne supprime pas tout, il est possible de récupérer des "merdes" même après un formatage, en tout cas moi ce fut mon cas, et pour moi le formatage de mac os est un formatage "rapide", qui est loin d'être ultra efficace. 
 

Du coup au lieu de formater je regarde ce qui déconne dans le moniteur d'activité et je cherche une solution  et encore une fois bien souvent c'est des restes de logiciel désinstallé, incompatible, où qui n'ont pas supporté la MAJ, et cela peut aller du CPU qui va à 90% à des mises en veilles impossibles, bref, des choses diverses et variées


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> un formatage ne supprime pas tout, il est possible de récupérer des "merdes" même après un formatage, en tout cas moi ce fut mon cas, et pour moi le formatage de mac os est un formatage "rapide", qui est loin d'être ultra efficace.


Un formatage rapide supprime tout : c'est la réimportation des données qui suit le formatage qui ramène les "merdes"

= la vraie clean install, c'est d'effacer la partition, installer un système neuf, puis réinstaller les softs et réintégrer les données au compte-goutte ;
la pseudo clean install, c'est de migrer un clone ou une sauvegarde TM sur le système neuf (son seul intérêt par rapport à une mise à niveau directe est que clone et TM ne sauvegardent pas certains caches et index, dont Spotlight).


Après, nous sommes d'accord : on s'en sort souvent en nettoyant et en mettant à jour.


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un formatage rapide supprime tout : c'est la réimportation des données qui suit le formatage qui ramène les "merdes"
> 
> = la vraie clean install, c'est d'effacer la partition, installer un système neuf, puis réinstaller les softs et réintégrer les données au compte-goutte ;
> la pseudo clean install, c'est de migrer un clone ou une sauvegarde TM sur le système neuf (son seul intérêt par rapport à une mise à niveau directe est que clone et TM ne sauvegardent pas certains caches et index, dont Spotlight).
> ...



J'ai pas TM ni de partition, d'ailleurs mon disque dur à même pas 50 go de données, et pourtant j'ai eu des problèmes après une clean install, moi j'en conclu que le formatage n'est pas assez efficace  (mais oui du coup il faut avoir fait quelques bêtises avec des logiciels, mauvaise désinstallation .... je dégage pas ma responsabilité, juste que cet outil n'est pas aussi efficace qu'il devrait l'être, permettre de repartir à 0, mais vraiment à 0)

Je sauvegarde manuellement (avant de me faire engueuler hein )


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ...



du meme avis, pour ma part le 7 passes est loin d'être nécessaire


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> *Quand je vois le nombre de problèmes décrits dans le forum avec les clean install et quand je vois le très peu de problèmes que je vis avec les mises à niveau ... *je me dis de plus en plus que c'est vraiment du pilot cette histoire de clean install !!!
> 
> *Je n'utilise jamais les onyx et autres soit disants soft qui cleanent ... une fois par mois je répare les permissions et je lance les scripts de maintenance histoire de ...
> *
> ...



comme il a été indiqué c'est très souvent le fait de rapatrier des données "vérolées" via TM qui apporte des problèmes mais pas la clean install par elle meme sinon toutes les installations "from the scratch" effectuée che APPLE serait pourri 

pour la seconde phrase c'est ce qu'il faut faire...


----------



## Le docteur (3 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est pas du tout de la parano (d'ailleurs je vois pas le rapport ), un formatage ne supprime pas tout, il est possible de récupérer des "merdes" même après un formatage, en tout cas moi ce fut mon cas, et pour moi le formatage de mac os est un formatage "rapide", qui est loin d'être ultra efficace.
> 
> 
> Du coup au lieu de formater je regarde ce qui déconne dans le moniteur d'activité et je cherche une solution  et encore une fois bien souvent c'est des restes de logiciel désinstallé, incompatible, où qui n'ont pas supporté la MAJ, et cela peut aller du CPU qui va à 90% à des mises en veilles impossibles, bref, des choses diverses et variées


C'est beau comme une légende urbaine windowsienne (genre les histoires "formatage bas niveau" à tout bout de champ).
Et si j'ai bien compris ton raisonnement, c'est comme de toute façon il peut rester des fantômes de fichier sous les meubles, je préfère être direct dans le binz comme ça c'est clair ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------




dragao13 a dit:


> Quand je vois le nombre de problèmes décrits dans le forum avec les clean install et quand je vois le très peu de problèmes que je vis avec les mises à niveau ... je me dis de plus en plus que c'est vraiment du pipot cette histoire de clean install !!!
> 
> Avec une belle mise à niveau d'1 heure ... depuis 10 jours en somme ... mon macbook air mi-2012 est telle un gazelle ... ultra véloce !!!
> 
> ...



J'espère que tu ne penses pas à mon post lu en diagonale ???
C'est marrant, tu vois l'inverse de ce que je constate : "quand je vois les problèmes avec les mises à jour et le zéro problème que j'ai avec une clean install ...". Je pense qu'il faut à la limite être plus doué pour aller aspirer les miettes de lion (des montagnes, des plaines, à la cacahuète, comme vous voulez) que pour faire une clean install. En plus on apprend à gérer son système aussi, du coup.
La quasi totalité des gens qui viennent chouiner sur les forums ont fait une mise à jour à l'arrache. Maintenant, les méthodes mixtes (rapatriement d'un disque avec l'utilitaire Apple ou depuis Time Machine, avant ou après l'installation), j'ai laissé tomber aussi.


----------



## big41 (3 Novembre 2013)

J'ai pas mal de merde en ce moment sur mon MBP mais je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir les attribué à Mavericks.
Cette semaine je vais faire une bonne sauvegarde TM et un clone puis ensuite je ferais une vrai clean instal' en ajoutant les fichiers à la main sans passer par TM.
Ensuite j'installe les apps dont je me sers vraiment et je vois ce que donne ce Mavericks tout propre.
Dans l'ensemble il me plait bien, je le trouve pas si buggé que ça, et je suis presque sûr que mes soucis viennent des problèmes issus de ML et que j'avais occasionné par avant.

Bref moi je suis (à peu près) satisfait de 10.9


----------



## newger (3 Novembre 2013)

Bon beh d'apr"s les precedent com et mon utilisation.

Mavericks est stable mais :

GESTION DE LA RAM  a la ramasse comparé a ce qu'on nous promet, sur 8go il ne reste que 2go avec safari, itune.

GROS BEUG DU TRACKPAD lors de l'affichage du launchpad et perte globale de vitesse en scrool.

FINDER LENT 

APERCU LENT

OUVERTURE DES APPS rien a signaler, peut être un peu moin rapide.

AUTONOMIE EN BAISSE ( sur mbp mi 2010)


Sinon tout le reste fonctionne bien. Mais on ne sens pas le Boost de l'open gl. 
Pour un OS X qui ce veux PRO il y a du boulot. surtout qu'il est censé tourner sur de vieille machine 2007... 

ATTENDRE LES REVS 2 OU 3 SERAI PLUS SAGE.


----------



## Lebossflo (3 Novembre 2013)

newger a dit:


> Bon beh d'apr"s les precedent com et mon utilisation.
> 
> Mavericks est stable, mais :
> 
> ...



Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, Safari n'est toujours pas a la hauteur malheureusement... (malheureusement, car c'est, sauf indication contraire, le seul a géré les raccourcis de la souris (et trackpad?), et qu'il nest pas aussi rapide que chrome...

Pour le Finder il y a en effet des ralentissements assez inexpliqués par moment 

Et pour finir, aperçu qui pourrait être plus véloce.

L'autonomie je ne sais pas (pas concerné)

Après niveau design, ils ont supprimé du superflux se qui est en faite étonnamment assez agréable (je trouvais sa super sympa sur Mountaine Lion, mais une fois supprimé on se demande a quoi ça pouvait bien servir...)
Le système d'onglet du Finder est quelque chose que j'apprécie beaucoup! Dommage qu'à la base il soit caché... Pour les tags c'est bien que ça soit la, après personnellement je nen ai pas une grande utilité, mais bon.

Mais bon, dans l'ensemble rien de transcendant, néanmoins une bonne mise a jour qui fais plaisir, mais on ne peut pas non plus demander une 'one more thing' a chaque chose que fait Apple, l'OS reste dans l'ensemble a mes yeux très développés, même si pour les pro il manque peut être encore des choses, nous ne parlerons pas de son concurrents qui me fait mal a chaque fois que je vais dessus à travers des éléments assez... bizarrement pensés.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2013)

Un nouvel outil permettant d'installer la partition Recovery HD sur une partition externe existe-t-il dans la partition Recovery HD de Mavericks ?

En tout cas, l'Assistant disque de récupération est toujours distribué et semble concerner aussi 10.9
= OS X: About Recovery Disk Assistant


----------



## Gude59 (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
  Je passe très souvent du temps sur MacGen. , quel que soit l&#8217;appareil  iMac, Ipad, PC ou portable Windows&#8230;.et suis avec beaucoup d&#8217;attention les forums, ainsi celui concerné à Mavericks.
  Je ne suis pas trop étonné de lire autant de commentaires « négatifs » , car généralement peu de gens satisfaits émettent un avis. En voyant sur l&#8217;Appstore 85 % de satisfaits ( 4 ou 5 étoiles ) , pour moi c&#8217;est globalement un succès pour une première mouture de Mavericks.
  Pour ma part, je suis « Apple » depuis seulement  l&#8217;achat mi 2011 d&#8217;un iMac, suivi en 2012 d&#8217;un iPad. J&#8217;étais et je suis toujours dans l&#8217;univers Windows depuis sa naissance. Je peux confirmer qu&#8217;il faut beaucoup de patience et de temps pour un fonctionnement sans problème et encore on n&#8217;est jamais à l&#8217;abri de mauvaises surprises.
  C&#8217;est la raison pour laquelle je prépare toujours minutieusement mes MAJ importantes. C&#8217;est une des clés pour obtenir un bon résultat. Je suis passé de Snow Leopard à Lion très rapidement car pour moi une grande évolution en particulier gestures  trackpad par exemple. Par contre j&#8217;ai attendu très longtemps avant de passer à Mountain Lion ( en fait récemment !) et bien sûr très hésitant vis-à-vis de Mavericks au vu des commentaires !!!
  Plusieurs choses sont à retenir et demandent une préparation ( il faut vraiment prendre en compte ce que les uns et les autres disent dans leurs coms ) :
-          La machine doit être « nickel » cela sous entend clean ( nettoyage , permissions etc&#8230;
-          Toutes les maj effectuées.
-          Un Clonage en cas de pb ( je fais un clone toutes les semaines , comme les PC windows, souvenir de gros pépins dans le temps )
-          Suite à toutes les infos concernant les incompatibilités de logiciels, faire le tour des sites : Canon pour imprimante, Epson pour Epson Scan ( dispo depuis 2 ou 3 jours en passant par Epson.com ) , CCC, logiciels photos, etc&#8230;.. En fait parmi les nombreuses apps, seul Onyx n&#8217;était pas compatible, il fallait d&#8217;abord installer Mavericks&#8230;&#8230;.
-          Une clé bootable de Mavericks avec Diskmaker&#8230;
  Je ne fais les install qu&#8217;en MAJ depuis le début car je n&#8217;ai pas envie de tout réinstaller&#8230;.
  La MAJ s&#8217;est parfaitement effectuée ( un peu longue par rapport aux précédentes ; env. 1 heure au total sans compter bien sûr les nouvelles maj  des Apps Apple )
  Résultat nickel, pas de ralentissements , TOUT fobctionne, y compris les apps non Apple, ainsi qu&#8217;imprimante et&#8230;Epson Scan&#8230;même Avast s&#8217;est mis à jour tout seul. Et je passe sur Skype, Firefox, VLC, etc&#8230;.AUCUNE appli out.
  De plus, Itunes fonctionne très bien et les échanges automatiques avec l&#8217;iMac et l&#8217;iPad sont parfaits , ainsi iBooks qui va chercher ma bibliothèque de l&#8217;iPad ( qui se trouve sur iTunes ainsi que sa sauvegarde.) Aucun pb en WiFi ou Ethernet&#8230;. AUCUN pb avec Mail (  qui regroupe 6 adresses mail différentes dont Gmail, Yahoo&#8230;( avant il faut avoir fait le ménage sur les sites des messageries ) 
  Conclusion , Mavericks , sans apporter de réelles super nouveautés, me semble augurer un excellent OS , comme l&#8217;a été Win7 pour Windows ( pas W8 de mon avis et je reste fidèle au Seven !)

  Voilà, j&#8217;espère n&#8217;avoir pas été trop long . MAIS j&#8217;insiste,   99 % des pbs rencontrés ne sont pas liés à l&#8217;OS&#8230;&#8230;.j&#8217;en suis convaincu &#8230;
  Bonne fin de journée à tous.


----------



## Lebossflo (3 Novembre 2013)

Si je puis me permettre Gude59, Avast de sert a rien sur Mac appart te faire ralentir, et CCCleaner est assez déconseillié (2 pratiques courante sous Windows mais inutile sous Mac)


----------



## Le docteur (3 Novembre 2013)

P... les gars, vous êtes chiant avec la RAM. Déjà que les nerds boutonneux ont coupé l'herbe sous le pied du superfetch de Microsoft (ils n'ont pas beaucoup de bonnes idées, mais ça, ça en était une) parce qu'ils se pissaient dessus en regardant l'utilisation de la RAM dans Vista (quand on sait qu'une bonne partie était déjà incapable de lire un moniteur correctement, ça laissait rêveur : j'en ai vu confondre la mémoire vive et la mémoire virtuelle et ne pas être foutu de regarder la zone "fichier d'échange utilisé" pour évaluer leur swap).

Si on avait fonctionné comme ça sur Mac, on aurait désactivé depuis belle lurette la possibilité de garder les logiciels ouverts après une premier démarrage. 

Encore une fois : Mavericks semble essayer de ne pas décharger trop vite la RAM, et peut-être même "prévoit" il ce qui risque d'être utilisé. Il a une gestion plus "agressive" de la RAM, c'est net. 
Pour la énième fois depuis quelques jours, je répète le proverbe UNIX : "toute RAM non utilisée est une RAM gâchée". 
8GO, ça fonctionne très bien, et, effectivement il essaie d'en prendre un max le plus vite possible. 
On vous donné une estimation facile de l'impact des logiciels sur l'économie d'énergie, vous feriez mieux de vous occuper de ça. Ca va peut-être permettre de réaliser qu'il y a un paquet de logiciels qui continuent à pomper une fois les fichiers de travail refermés mais sans couper le logiciel. Dernier de la classe à ce niveau-là : Microsoft, qui n'est pas foutu d'optimiser son bouzin sur Mac et qui pompe tellement qu'il finit souvent par planter tout seul dans le dock. Au moins, là on sera au courant, si on jette un peu un &#339;il à l'utilitaire d'économie d'énergie  sous l'icône de batterie.


----------



## Gude59 (3 Novembre 2013)

Lebossflo a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre Gude59, Avast de sert a rien sur Mac appart te faire ralentir, et CCCleaner est assez déconseillié (2 pratiques courante sous Windows mais inutile sous Mac)



Tout à fait d'accord, Lebossflo, mais on oublie difficilement les vieilles pratiques 

pour CCC, il s'agit de Carbon Copy Cloner et non CCleaner ( 2 C :love


----------



## Lebossflo (3 Novembre 2013)

Oui je sais, je viens de Windows aussi (et Mac depuis mi-2011 maintenant), mais on voit vite que les anti virus servent a rien (sauf si tu manipule pas mal de donnée entre PC et mac, ou la tu pourrais transféré des virus mais vu que les pc sont tous équipé avec des anti virus, il n'y a pas trop de risque ;-) )
Ah oui, autant pour moi


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est beau comme une légende urbaine windowsienne (genre les histoires "formatage bas niveau" à tout bout de champ).
> Et si j'ai bien compris ton raisonnement, c'est comme de toute façon il peut rester des fantômes de fichier sous les meubles, je préfère être direct dans le binz comme ça c'est clair ???



Je vois pas du tout en quoi c'est une légende, où alors mon macbook est une légende. 
Et non tu as pas compris mon raisonnement, pourquoi s'embêter à formater alors qu'il y a bien souvent une alternative et que le formatage si problème il y a n'est pas sure d'être résolu ? 

Pour moi le formatage c'est uniquement si je veux passer à une version d'OS antérieure, pour le reste chacun fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Novembre 2013)

Alors je ne sais pas à qui je réponds :rose:
Passage sur Mavericks sans souci, à part quelques ajustements à faire "à la main" (préférences système antérieures de ML non prises en compte), mais ça marche.
A l'allumage électrique (car moi j'éteins mon ordi la nuit  ), mon iMac démarre 2 fois plus vite; extinction plus rapide aussi.
Ceci pour répondre aux plaignants de toute sorte, on lit les déçus plus que les satisfaits.
La plupart de mes logiciels fonctionnent, à part les boulets traînés de 1995 à ce jour sans que je n'en aie vraiment un besoin vital.
Mais je dois avouer que je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de MavErik, je ne me sers absolument pas de ses "progrès" ou "avancées" (onglets, gestion de ram, cpu, iBooks plans , etc); du moment que ça permet à certains de subsister, tels MacGé, Mac4ever, AvosMacs, iCreate, Vous&votremac, CompétenceMac   il est évident que Mav est indispensable (sauf pour ceux qui s'en foutent et travaillent tout aussi bien sur MacOs... allez, soyons magnanimes, 9.4, 10.2 ? 3 ? 6 ?


----------



## Lebossflo (3 Novembre 2013)

10.6 était un très bonne OS au passage Nouvoul


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Novembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Mais je dois avouer que je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de MavErik, je ne me sers absolument pas de ses "progrès" ou "avancées" (onglets, gestion de ram, cpu, iBooks plans , etc)


Je lisais cet après-midi la synthèse de John Siracusa sur Ars Technica : il conclut que seuls les propriétaires d'un MacBook ont intérêt à passer en 10.9 (pour leur batterie),
et que les propriétaires de Mac de bureau doivent juste suivre leur caprice (pour une des nouveautés offertes).

:love:


----------



## Lebossflo (3 Novembre 2013)

c'est pas faux, comme je le disais un peu plus haut, il n'apporte rien de transcendant par rapport a OS X 10.8 appart quelques 'trucs' pars ci par la (finder, etc.)


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> allez, soyons magnanimes,* 9.4, 10.2 ? 3 ? 6 ?*



CARTON PLEIN au fond de la salle!!!


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2013)

Sous Mavericks, tous mes logiciels favoris fonctionnent sans problème, c'est une bonne chose.

Mais je vois pour le moment 2 petites choses qui me dérange sous Mavericks...

1) dans les Préférences du Finder...





...et bien ça ne marche pas. Il faut, soit faire un clic droit sur un dossier, soit appuyer sur cmd pour que ça s'ouvre dans une nouvelle fenêtre.

2) avec Safari, un problème dont je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution :
- dans un forum quelconque, lorsque je lis des messages dans une section, si je reviens en arrière, il est comme non lu
- problème identique sur les sections

Il faut que je réactualise la page pour voir les messages, ou les sections, comme lus !


----------



## Kerala (4 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Sous Mavericks, je vois pour le moment 2 petites choses qui me dérange sous Mavericks...
> 
> 1) dans les Préférences du Finder...
> 
> ...



Exact et ceci est très agaçant !


----------



## patple (4 Novembre 2013)

doczlu a dit:


> C'est incompréhensible : j'ai exactement la même machine (avec un SSD et 6 Go de ram) et moi Maverick freeze environ toutes les 5 minutes, avec obligation d'appuyer sur le bouton power pour éteindre la machine...



Je ne sais pas si c'est la clean install, mais c'est vrai que 10.9 tourne à merveille sur ma vielle bécane avec son lifting. J'ai simplement cette histoire d'ACL qui prend du temps lors de la réparation des autorisations et fait très désordre.

Ah si, autre petit problème: la fenêtre de calendrier s'ouvre très souvent sans que je le souhaite (bien sûr l'application est en masqué, mais justement se démasque souvent).


----------



## fau6il (4 Novembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je me demande comment certains d'entre vous arrivent à avoir autant de problèmes ???
> 
> Ou alors je dois vraiment être très chanceux de n'avoir jamais connu les problèmes de certains sous mac !!!



_En effet, tu es très chanceux  , jusqu'au jour où  , comme moi_ (et comme bien d'autres) :mouais:


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Novembre 2013)

patple a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est la &#8220;clean install&#8220;, mais c'est vrai que 10.9 tourne à merveille sur ma vielle bécane avec son lifting. J'ai simplement cette histoire d'ACL qui prend du temps lors de la réparation des autorisations et fait très désordre.
> 
> Ah si, autre petit problème: la fenêtre de calendrier s'ouvre très souvent sans que je le souhaite (bien sûr l'application est en masqué, mais justement se démasque souvent).



Enfaite tout le monde a des petits problèmes comme les tiens, aussi diverses et variés, donc tu es comme tout le monde.

En même temps on a une mémoire relativement sélective, car même avec l'OS anciennement installé, il y a toujours eu des personnes qui avaient des petits problèmes .... et à la longue on fait pu attention (SL avec la souris qui disparait par exemple, problème qui semble résolu maintenant d'ailleurs). Pas tout le monde non plus, mais vu qu'on est sur un forum il y a une amplification obligatoire, je me vois mal venir ici pour dire "salut, moi j'ai pas de problème, bonne journée, j'espère avoir aidé" sauf pour me la péter aha.


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Quand je vois le nombre de problèmes décrits dans le forum avec les clean install et quand je vois le très peu de problèmes que je vis avec les mises à niveau ... je me dis de plus en plus que c'est vraiment du pipot cette histoire de clean install !!!
> 
> <...>


Une installation après un reformatage ne contiendra que les éléments fournis par Apple. Ce qui, pour une machine entièrement conçue par Apple, a davantage de chance de fonctionner proprement que des logiciels, extensions ou pilotes tiers.

Quant aux problèmes que les utilisateurs rencontrent, ces derniers sont plus prompts à en accuser Apple qu'à revenir sur cette accusation quand elle s'est révélée fausse (oubli de mise à jour de pilotes ou de logiciels, utilisation d'applications périmées, absence de sauvegardes fiables et vérifiées etc.)

Au final, il y a quelques bugs clefs et pénibles côté Apple (Mail _vs._ GMail, par exemple, des dysfonctionnements liés à AppNap etc.), mais aussi beaucoup d'erreurs personnelles, sans avoir fait le strict minimum (sauvegardes, vérifications diverses et petit ménage éventuel).

Quant à la fiabilité du formatage, disons que mieux vaudrait faire un formatage long (chaque bloc étant bel et bien réinitialisé (à zéro)).  Mais à ce jour, je n'ai jamais vu (quel que soit le système, d'ailleurs) de preuve avérée que le système ait indûment réintégré des données déréférencées (mais non effacées, donc) dans des fichiers actifs. Le bug est _possible _mais je ne me souviens pas l'avoir constaté.


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Quand je vois le nombre de problèmes décrits dans le forum avec les clean install et quand je vois le très peu de problèmes que je vis avec les mises à niveau ... je me dis de plus en plus que c'est vraiment du pipot cette histoire de clean install !!!
> 
> Avec une belle mise à niveau d'1 heure ... depuis 10 jours en somme ... mon macbook air mi-2012 est telle un gazelle ... ultra véloce !!!
> 
> ...



Réponse très présomptueuse de ta part. Nul n'est à l'abri d'un dysfonctionnement, il arrive toujours au moment ou on s'y attend le moins.

Je réécris ceci... _"Un PC ou un Mac ont une carte d'identité qui sera à l'image de celui ou celle qui en fera l'installation"_.

Par contre Onyx est un excellent logiciel à posséder, et c'est bien le seul dont je ne me passerais pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Mais à ce jour, je n'ai jamais vu (quel que soit le système, d'ailleurs) de preuve avérée que le système ait indûment réintégré des données déréférencées (mais non effacées, donc) dans des fichiers actifs.



Certains ont vu plus fort encore : RootKit, quand la réalité dépasse très largeme, sur MacBidouille.com


----------



## Somchay (4 Novembre 2013)

Premier petit bug constaté avec Mavericks (si cela a déjà été évoqué, désolé... pas eu la patience de lire la trentaine de pages) : quand je sélectionne plusieurs photos avec la souris et que j'appui ensuite sur la barre d'espace pour les visionner, puis sur les flèches du clavier pour les faire défiler, lorsque j'arrive à la dernière, la fenêtre devient toute blanche et impossible de revenir sur les photos 

Ce n'est pas bien grave et cela ne me gène pas vraiment... mais je le signale parce que je n'ai jamais eu ça avec ML alors que je me sert beaucoup de cette manip pour visionner et faire défiler des photos rapidement


----------



## wip (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour 

Après avoir cloné mon bon vieux SL, j'ai installé Maverick sur mon MacPro 2009 sans clean instal, juste pour voir...
Et à mon grand étonnement, j'ai été emballé par la réactivité du dernier OS d'Apple. A par un petit souci de souris Logitech , j'ai trouvé mon Mac encore plus rapide sur Maverick que sous SL !
Moi qui pensait devoir bientot changer de machine, j'ai décider d'investir encore dans ce fabuleux Macpro. je suis monté à 16G de Ram et j'ai pris une GTX 680 comme carte graphique. Comme ça, je vais tenir encore deux ans facile !!
Pour tempérer mon enthousiaste, il faut bien dire que Maverick n'apporte pas beaucoup de nouveauté, même pour quelqu'un qui vient de Snow Leopard. Mais il me permet au moins d'être à jour et de pouvoir profiter des dernières version logiciels et matériels.

Bref, avec Maverick, on est pas à l'abris d'avoir un coup de bol :rateau:


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Certains ont vu plus fort encore : RootKit, quand la réalité dépasse très largeme, sur MacBidouille.com


Ne confondons pas un bug avec un code malicieux.

Quant au _rootkit_ (ou autre objet) en question, attendons d'en savoir un peu plus (malgré les dénégations du rédacteur, ça ressemble plus à un canular qu'autre chose).


----------



## Gude59 (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Après 2-3 jours de Mavericks..........RAS ..tout est OK.....testé à peu près toutes les apps et cela fonctionne...
J'ajoute par rapport à mon précédent com. qu'il a fait également toutes les MAJ telles que Garage Band, Pages, Keynotes, iMovie, Aperture,......( téléchargements un peu long...pb serveur ?) mais sans pb installation..
Time Machine : aucune difficulté, c'est reparti immédiatement....et il me semble que les sauvegardes se font plus rapidement....sans bruit .
J'en ai profité pour refaire un clone ....assez facilement avec CCC 3.5.3.....
De plus, j'ai i.OS 7 sur l'ipad...et tout fonctionne parfaitement entre iTunes/iMac /iPad ( sauvegardes, iBooks ...etc..Curieux les rejets de certains pour la dernière version de iTunes....

Donc ça roule et je confirme : bon O.S 
Ah une chose, dans mon cas le système "suspendre activité" , "arrêt/redémarrage" se fait très facilement comme ML et Lion....: menu pomme ...et "suspendre...je n'ai pas à jouer avec le bouton Power.....tout se ranime en touchant souris, clavier ou trackpad....et le disque Time Machine suit également  Pourquoi est ce différent chez certains comme on le lit ???


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2013)

Je suis dans l'ensemble satisfait de Mavericks, mais je vais le faire une clean instal' cette semaine car je traîne des saloperies dans la bibliothèque depuis ML


----------



## patple (4 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Quant aux problèmes que les utilisateurs rencontrent, ces derniers sont plus prompts à en accuser Apple qu'à revenir sur cette accusation quand elle s'est révélée fausse (oubli de mise à jour de pilotes ou de logiciels, utilisation d'applications périmées, absence de sauvegardes fiables et vérifiées etc.)



Il est certain que pas mal de "posters" tirent plus vite que leur ombre" et ne cherchent pas à réfléchir. Et puis cela fait augmenter le nombre de posts, ce qui doit faire bien dans le tableau. Pour ma part je suis inscrit sur ce forum depuis octobre 2001 et n'ai à mon actif que 327 posts ce qui veut dire que dans l'ensemble les petits problèmes inhérents à chaque nouvelle version ne sont pas bien graves. Bon, je râle un pour une histoire d'ACL qui ne se réparent pas et prolongent un peu la vérification, mais ce n'est pas un bien gros problème.
Que ne se souvient on des OS 6 ou 7, de ces "anni horibiles" où toutes les bonnes âmes enterraient Apple avant le retour de Steve Jobs et la stabilité de l'OS 9.

Puisque tu semble aimer le viel anglais (ta signature) je te propose ces quelques lignes: 

_If thou art indeed my father
              then thou hast stained my sword
                in the lifeblood of thy son.
             And thou didst it of thine own obstinacy.
             For I sought to turn thee into love....
                                      Shahnama_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------




patple a dit:


> Puisque tu semble aimer le viel anglais (ta signature) je te propose ces quelques lignes:
> 
> _If thou art indeed my father
> then thou hast stained my sword
> ...



Faute de frappe : then thou hast stained thy sword....


----------



## MadBeatle46 (4 Novembre 2013)

patple a dit:


> Il est certain que pas mal de "posters" tirent plus vite que leur ombre" et ne cherchent pas à réfléchir. Et puis cela fait augmenter le nombre de posts, ce qui doit faire bien dans le tableau. Pour ma part je suis inscrit sur ce forum depuis octobre 2001 et n'ai à mon actif que 327 posts ce qui veut dire que dans l'ensemble les petits problèmes inhérents à chaque nouvelle version ne sont pas bien graves. Bon, je râle un pour une histoire d'ACL qui ne se réparent pas et prolongent un peu la vérification, mais ce n'est pas un bien gros problème.
> Que ne se souvient on des OS 6 ou 7, de ces "anni horibiles" où toutes les bonnes âmes enterraient Apple avant le retour de Steve Jobs et la stabilité de l'OS 9.



C'est vrai que les générations actuelles n'ont pas connu ce temps où on cherchait des solutions au lieu de râler...


----------



## fdadoune (4 Novembre 2013)

Gros bug de mail.
Galere pour supprimer les messages. 
Je les supprimes et hop ils réapparaissent dans réception et idem pour message envoyés, je supprime et hop ils reviennent !!! et bien sur idem pour supprimer je supprime et ils reviennent !!!:mouais::hein:


----------



## Azety (4 Novembre 2013)

Encore une question de gros débutant : Apple dit que la mise à jour fait 5 giga et des poussières,
mais si elle s'installe par dessus l'ancien OS, cette version ne RAJOUTERA pas 5 giga sur le disque dur non ?
A la limite y'a juste la différence de taille entre mon snow leopard actuel et mavericks qui s'ajoutera ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2013)

C'est l'installeur qui pèse 5 gigas et des poussières, 
pas le système Mavericks. 
(en 10.8, l'installeur pesait 4 Go et la partition vierge recommandée était de 13 Go)


Mais, ne t'affole pas :  plusieurs intervenants ont raconté avoir gagné 10 à 30 Go d'espace libre après avoir mis à niveau en 10.9
(= le nouveau système ne s'ajoute pas à l'ancien, il le remplace, et parfois avec bonheur en 10.9)


----------



## Gude59 (4 Novembre 2013)

fdadoune a dit:


> Gros bug de mail.
> Galere pour supprimer les messages.
> Je les supprimes et hop ils réapparaissent dans réception et idem pour message envoyés, je supprime et hop ils reviennent !!! et bien sur idem pour supprimer je supprime et ils reviennent !!!:mouais::hein:





Si je puis me permettre, cela peut être du au fait que tes mails sont encore stockés sur les sites de messagerie en particulier gmail et de ce fait Mail récupère tous ces messages .
Il faut supprimer tous les messages inutiles et mettre les autres en archives
Il faut aussi configurer les comtes dans mail si tu ne veux pas les retrouver 
J'ai plusieurs adresses Mail mais j'ai veille pour chaque à les configurer dans ce sens


----------



## MadBeatle46 (4 Novembre 2013)

Azety a dit:


> Encore une question de gros débutant : Apple dit que la mise à jour fait 5 giga et des poussières,
> mais si elle s'installe par dessus l'ancien OS, cette version ne RAJOUTERA pas 5 giga sur le disque dur non ?
> A la limite y'a juste la différence de taille entre mon snow leopard actuel et mavericks qui s'ajoutera ?



Bonne question. En fait, à un moment donné, tu auras l'installeur de Mavericks en plus de ton ancien Os. A cela s'ajoutera Mavericks en cours d'installation. Ce n'est qu'à la fin de cette installation que le ménage sera fait et la place libérée.

Ce n'est pas anodin : quelqu'un que je connais et qui n'avait plus beaucoup de place sur son DD (mais alors vraiment plus beaucoup) s'est retrouvé coincé en pleine installation, l'installeur de Mavericks ne pouvant pas installer celui-ci en raison du manque de place restante. Impossible de redémarrer l'ordi, celui-ci donnant toujours le même message. La seule solution a été de raccorder le mac en mode target à celui de son fils et à faire du vide depuis ce dernier.

Alors un conseil : avant une installation, arrangez-vous pour qu'il reste encore une place équivalant au moins à 3 fois le système à installer...


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> Bonne question. En fait, à un moment donné, tu auras l'installeur de Mavericks en plus de ton ancien Os. A cela s'ajoutera Mavericks en cours d'installation. Ce n'est qu'à la fin de cette installation que le ménage sera fait et la place libérée.
> 
> Ce n'est pas anodin : quelqu'un que je connais et qui n'avait plus beaucoup de place sur son DD (mais alors vraiment plus beaucoup) s'est retrouvé coincé en pleine installation, l'installeur de Mavericks ne pouvant pas installer celui-ci en raison du manque de place restante. Impossible de redémarrer l'ordi, celui-ci donnant toujours le même message. La seule solution a été de raccorder le mac en mode target à celui de son fils et à faire du vide depuis ce dernier.
> 
> Alors un conseil : avant une installation, arrangez-vous pour qu'il reste encore une place équivalant au moins à 3 fois le système à installer...



C'est quand même hallucinant de pouvoir lancer l'installation sans calcul au préalable de l'espace nécessaire pour l'installation !!!!

D'autant qu'il y a aucune information sur ce sujet sur le descriptif, et quand bien même APPLE conseille de sauvegarder ce n'est pas une obligation mais un conseil, il y a de quoi, en cas de préjudice, se retourner contre APPLE. Je dis pas que la gain est assuré, mais :
Faute : le défaut de mise en garde, préjudice : perte de donnée qui a empêché de travailler où de contracter, où immobilisation du parc informatique, et le lien de causalité est évident, la non mise en garde a entrainé la perte de donnée. 

Vraiment étonnant de la part d'APPLE, qui devra prouver une faute de l'utilisateur et là honnêtement, si l'utilisateur à 5,29 GO il peut légitiment croire que c'est l'espace nécessaire à l'installation. Et c'est encore pire pour ceux qui ont 10 GO et qui sont bloqués ... et avec les SSD, ils ont intérêt à corriger ça.

(edit : réponse à moi même)

Ok au temps pour moi, je retire ce que j'ai dis, en cherchant un peu on trouve : il faut 8 GO minium selon APPLE, vachement simple à trouver cette info .... ni sur l'app store, et franchement il faut chercher pour trouver.


----------



## LumiereNoire (5 Novembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Tu devrais essayer de te faire ta propre opinion.
> Rien de plus simple pour ça : fais toi une sauvegarde complète de ton ordi avec SL.
> Puis tu fais la mise à jour mavericks.
> Si elle ne te convient pas ou si ça plante tu reviens en arrière sous SL en faisant une restauration de ta sauvegarde.
> Elle est pas belle la vie ?



Bonjour, je voudrais bien faire cette opération parce moi aussi j'ai un MBP (2009) SL éligible pour Mavericks, mais je me pose les mêmes questions. Je veux bien l'essayer mais :

- comment fait-on une "sauvegarde complète du disque sous SL" ? Pour le moment, c'est Time Machine qui s'occupe de tout.

- Ensuite, une fois la sauvegarde faite, comment revient-on en arrière en cas decas?

meerci!


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Novembre 2013)

LumiereNoire a dit:


> Bonjour, je voudrais bien faire cette opération parce moi aussi j'ai un MBP (2009) SL éligible pour Mavericks, mais je me pose les mêmes questions. Je veux bien l'essayer mais :
> 
> - comment fait-on une "sauvegarde complète du disque sous SL" ? Pour le moment, c'est Time Machine qui s'occupe de tout.
> 
> ...



Je vais te faire gagner du temps, tu as besoin de Mavericks pour des logiciels ou autres ? 
Si oui l'installe pas, et si c'est non, l'installe pas non plus. 

Pour revenir en arrière tu formates, tu installes SL (CD), et quand tu es sur mavericks tu branches pas ton DD à ton mac. Une fois SL réinstallé tu restaures. (Je pense que c'est comme ça, je passe pas par TM ...)


----------



## dainfamous (5 Novembre 2013)

pour une sauvegarde complete, penches toi sur un programme nommé Carbon copy cloner, (ou voir d'autres...)

tu lances le programme, tu indiques ou tu veux faire la copie intégrale de tes fichiers (sur un HDD externe), de tous tes fichiers, puis tu le laisses bosser 

de là tu déconnectes le HDD, et lances l'installation de ton Mavericks,

SI tu trouves que cela te convient pas tu fais l'inverses tu bootes sur ton HDD externe (en maintenant "alt" au démarrage et choisissant le disque externe)
tu relances le programme Carbon copy cloner et tu fais la marche inverse (copie de ton HDD externe vers ton HDD interne...)


----------



## Azety (5 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est l'installeur qui pèse 5 gigas et des poussières,
> pas le système Mavericks.
> (en 10.8, l'installeur pesait 4 Go et la partition vierge recommandée était de 13 Go)
> 
> ...



C'est alléchant. S'il n'y avait pas autant de bugs reportés, notamment ici, je l'aurai déjà installé ( j'ai commencé 1 fois mais j'ai abandonné, trop peur de perdre des données ou de subir des bugs qui m'empêcheraient de bosser pépère. Mais quand un logiciel recquiert au minimum Lion ... ça fait chier cette histoire )




MadBeatle46 a dit:


> Bonne question. En fait, à un moment donné, tu auras l'installeur de Mavericks en plus de ton ancien Os. A cela s'ajoutera Mavericks en cours d'installation. Ce n'est qu'à la fin de cette installation que le ménage sera fait et la place libérée.
> 
> Ce n'est pas anodin : quelqu'un que je connais et qui n'avait plus beaucoup de place sur son DD (mais alors vraiment plus beaucoup) s'est retrouvé coincé en pleine installation, l'installeur de Mavericks ne pouvant pas installer celui-ci en raison du manque de place restante. Impossible de redémarrer l'ordi, celui-ci donnant toujours le même message. La seule solution a été de raccorder le mac en mode target à celui de son fils et à faire du vide depuis ce dernier.
> 
> Alors un conseil : avant une installation, arrangez-vous pour qu'il reste encore une place équivalant au moins à 3 fois le système à installer...



Il est pas futé ton pote non ?


----------



## LumiereNoire (5 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je vais te faire gagner du temps, tu as besoin de Mavericks pour des logiciels ou autres ?
> Si oui l'installe pas, et si c'est non, l'installe pas non plus.
> 
> Pour revenir en arrière tu formates, tu installes SL (CD), et quand tu es sur mavericks tu branches pas ton DD à ton mac. Une fois SL réinstallé tu restaures. (Je pense que c'est comme ça, je passe pas par TM ...)



hahaha! je comprends qu'il ne faut pas que je me précipite pour installer Mavericks..! Ok, je vais patienter. Merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h00 ----------




dainfamous a dit:


> pour une sauvegarde complete, penches toi sur un programme nommé Carbon copy cloner, (ou voir d'autres...)
> 
> tu lances le programme, tu indiques ou tu veux faire la copie intégrale de tes fichiers (sur un HDD externe), de tous tes fichiers, puis tu le laisses bosser
> 
> ...



Meeerci beaucoup ! J'ai tout compris, je vais télécharger CCC et faire comme on a dit.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (5 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est quand même hallucinant de pouvoir lancer l'installation sans calcul au préalable de l'espace nécessaire pour l'installation !!!!
> 
> D'autant qu'il y a aucune information sur ce sujet sur le descriptif, et quand bien même APPLE conseille de sauvegarder ce n'est pas une obligation mais un conseil, il y a de quoi, en cas de préjudice, se retourner contre APPLE. Je dis pas que la gain est assuré, mais :
> Faute : le défaut de mise en garde, préjudice : perte de donnée qui a empêché de travailler où de contracter, où immobilisation du parc informatique, et le lien de causalité est évident, la non mise en garde a entrainé la perte de donnée.
> ...



Je n'ai jamais parlé de perte de données. Une fois l'espace suffisant libéré, l'installation a pu se faire sans perte de données. Ceci dit, si j'étais celui qui ne laisse pas 8 Go de libre sur un disque dur de 1 To et qui pense que ça va marcher, je ne m'en prendrais qu'à moi-même et pas à Apple.

---------- Post added at 01h05 ---------- Previous post was at 01h03 ----------




Azety a dit:


> Il est pas futé ton pote non ?



Pas vraiment... Il bosse dans l'informatique, c'est dire...


----------



## Azety (5 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> Pas vraiment... Il bosse dans l'informatique, c'est dire...





( attend ... il bosse dans l'informatique et il réalise pas qu'il a pas assez d'espace pour installer mavericks ?


----------



## dainfamous (5 Novembre 2013)

Attention...
il y a informatique et informatique, bosser sur des PCs toute la journée ne signifie pas que l'on maitrise son sujet!


----------



## Sly54 (5 Novembre 2013)

LumiereNoire a dit:


> Meeerci beaucoup ! J'ai tout compris, je vais télécharger CCC et faire comme on a dit.


Garde un dd externe pour Time machine.
Ensuite fait ton clone sur un 2e disque dur externe (plein de fils sur MacGé traitent de la question, je ne m'étends donc pas ici).


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2013)

patple a dit:


> <...>
> 
> Puisque tu semble aimer le viel anglais (ta signature) je te propose ces quelques lignes:
> 
> ...


[hors-sujet]En fait, c'est une réplique de Sheldon Cooper dans Big Bang Theory, pastichant l'anglais du passé. Excellente _sitcom_, la seule, je pense, à parler d'Erwin Schrödinger ou du principe d'incertitude d'Heisenberg... [/hors-sujet]


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais parlé de perte de données. Une fois l'espace suffisant libéré, l'installation a pu se faire sans perte de données. Ceci dit, si j'étais celui qui ne laisse pas 8 Go de libre sur un disque dur de 1 To et qui pense que ça va marcher, je ne m'en prendrais qu'à moi-même et pas à Apple.



Euh tu sais quand on a un SSD on est loin d'avoir 1TO, il aurait pu avoir 10000 TO cela ne change strictement rien. Et moi j'ai parlé de perte de donnée parce que personne c'était dans le cas où une personne ne sauvegarde pas (ce qui n'est pas une faute).

C'est quand même étonnant de pas voir l'information dans le descriptif sur l'apple store.


----------



## Jacques L (5 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> .../... c'était dans le cas où une personne ne sauvegarde pas (ce qui n'est pas une faute).


c'est toi qui le dis


----------



## fau6il (5 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> (ce qui n'est pas une faute)



_Non pas, :hein: mais une erreur cuisante et regrettable, peut-être?    _


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Novembre 2013)

fau6il a dit:


> _Non pas, :hein: mais&#8230; une erreur cuisante et regrettable, peut-être?    _



Non mais à la base le problème c'est qu'il ne soit pas affiché clairement *: 8 GO minimum pour installer Mavericks.
*Et l'absence de vérification avant l'installation. 

On ne peut pas obliger quelqu'un à sauvegarder, et c'est pas parce que la personne ne sauvegarde pas qu'elle fait une erreur. Il y en a qui accepte l'aléa, tout comme il y en a qui sauvegarde et qui perde quand même tout, enfin bref, une sauvegarde offre un minimum de sureté, un minimum juste. Mais quand tu as 7 GO de libre, qu'APPLE te dit qu'il en faut environ 5, c'est pu un aléa, mais un manque d'information de la part d'apple, et si tu avais eu cette donnée tu n'aurais pas accepté le contrat (et oui c'est bien un contrat). 

Enfin moi je m'en fou, j'ai pas eu ce problème, je trouve juste que ce problème est lié à la dématérialisation, et qu'il y a un manque d'information. Et j'ai regardé pour windows c'est aussi pas très clair.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (5 Novembre 2013)

Azety a dit:


> ( attend ... il bosse dans l'informatique et il réalise pas qu'il a pas assez d'espace pour installer mavericks ?



En fait, il est dans la gestion de projets... ce qui ne devrait pas dispenser de connaître un peu les bécanes.


----------



## Azety (5 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> En fait, il est dans la gestion de projets... ce qui ne devrait pas dispenser de connaître un peu les bécanes.



ça arrive ça arrive, je charriais un peu pour placer un mème ^^


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Novembre 2013)

Azety a dit:


> ça arrive ça arrive, je charriais un peu pour placer un mème ^^
> 
> Bon bon bon, entre ce Mavericks qui a l'air excellent si on ne tombe pas sur des bugs, ce lightroom 5 qui me fait envie mais qui exige que je dise adieu à mon Snow Leopard qui fonctionne correctement ( enfin.. j'ai de + en + de bugs ),
> et ce Nikon DF qui vient d'être annoncé après une semaine de suspense et qui s'avère être une bouse, sacrée semaine !
> ...



tu t'es cru sur leboncoin ?


----------



## Azety (5 Novembre 2013)

On sait jamais ^^


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est quand même hallucinant de pouvoir lancer l'installation sans calcul au préalable de l'espace nécessaire pour l'installation !!!!
> 
> D'autant qu'il y a aucune information sur ce sujet sur le descriptif, et quand bien même APPLE conseille de sauvegarder ce n'est pas une obligation mais un conseil
> 
> ...


J'ai joué le jeu, je suis allé sur l'App Store, j'ai cliqué sur Mavericks et j'ai regardé et suivi les liens immédiatement disponibles : 

la page s'est affichée avec un lien bien visible _Assistance : OS X Mavericks_ qui renvoie vers Apple*?*Assistance*?*OS*X*?*Mise à niveau 
où on lit : 





> Mise à niveau dOS X v10.8 Mountain Lion vers OS X Mavericks
> 
> Si votre Mac peut exécuter OS X Moutain Lion, il peut également exécuter OS X Mavericks.
> Sauvegardez le contenu de votre ordinateur Mac.
> ...


("sauvegardez" est conjugué à l'impératif, indeed)


et où on trouve un lien OS*X*: à propos de la fonctionnalité de restauration OS*X
qui précise : 





> Pour pouvoir installer OS X Lion ou version ultérieure, ainsi quune partition de restauration sur votre périphérique de stockage, celui-ci doit disposer au minimum de 13 Go despace libre (après le formatage).




Comme quoi, l'ancienne norme de 10% d'espace libre sur le disque interne et l'ancien bon conseil d'avoir 10 Go de libres (pour permettre la réinstallation avec archivage jusque 10.5) n'ont plus cours depuis 10.7 
= il faut au moins 13 Go de disponibles. 



PS : du point de vue légal, la simple mention dans la notice d'emploi d'un four à micro-ondes "ne pas placer un animal vivant dans cet appareil" exonère la responsabilité du fabricant face à de tels "accidents",
comme la notice d'un médicament exonère la responsabilité de son distributeur face à tout effet indésirable mentionné dans cette notice.
Alors, connaissant les précautions habituelles d'Apple, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que la présence immédiate de liens explicites sur le lieu d'achat d'un nouveau Système exonère complètement sa responsabilité face à l'incurie de certains de ses clients.


----------



## Azety (5 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai joué le jeu, je suis allé sur l'App Store, j'ai cliqué sur Mavericks et j'ai regardé et suivi les liens immédiatement disponibles :
> 
> la page s'est affichée avec un lien bien visible _Assistance : OS X Mavericks_ qui renvoie vers Apple*?*Assistance*?*OS*X*?*Mise à niveau
> où on lit :
> ...



C'est beau tout ça 
Mais pour l'autre mec qui a acheté son macbook pro il y a quelques jours et qui a donc eu Mavericks dessus d'origine, tu lui dis quoi ?


----------



## Jacques L (5 Novembre 2013)

que le SAV n'est pas fait pour les chiens, on pourrait presque assimiler ça à une panne au déballage


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> PS : du point de vue légal, la simple mention dans la notice d'emploi d'un four à micro-ondes "ne pas placer un animal vivant dans cet appareil" exonère la responsabilité du fabricant face à de tels "accidents",
> comme la notice d'un médicament exonère la responsabilité de son distributeur face à tout effet indésirable mentionné dans cette notice.
> Alors, connaissant les précautions habituelles d'Apple, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que la présence immédiate de liens explicites sur le lieu d'achat d'un nouveau Système exonère complètement sa responsabilité face à l'incurie de certains de ses clients.



Vive les légendes urbaines pour l'histoire du chat, la vérité c'est surement qu'une personne qui met son chat au micro onde est condamné pour maltraitance animale ...  

Marrant pour les 13 GO mais toi c'est pour lion et lors d'une restauration, moi je parle d'une MAJ sans restauration. 

Sans parler de droit, il y a quand même un manque de visibilité de l'information. 

- Violation de la vie privée
- service de garantie avec le capteur de l'iphone et l'eau, 
- l'ipod et la batterie
- le bouton power de l'iphone 
- Apple store en France 

Apple prend des précautions oui, pas autant que tu as l'air de le penser par contre, de toute manière qui va se faire chier à intenter une action individuelle ...


----------



## edf84 (5 Novembre 2013)

voilà mon retour...
Je viens de passer mes deux Mac sur Mavericks ce week-end.
Voila mes config : 
1 Mac Mini de fin 2011 - I5 - 4go ram - 500Go de disque dur
1 Mac Book Air de juin 2013 - I5 - 4Go ram - 128Go disque dur
1 Time Capsule 2To - 2013 - pour les sauvegardes
Après avoir fait une sauvegarde des deux Mac, par sécurité.
J'ai fait l'install sur les deux Mac, directement en passant depuis d'Apple Store sur l'ordi.
Depuis, zéro problème, tout fonctionne comme avant. j'ai fait toute les mises a jours des logiciels, de Itunes, et je n'ai rencontré aucun problème de fonctionnement depuis ce week-end.
Donc pour le moment rien a redire de cette nouvelle version du système OS X 10.9


----------



## Swyz (6 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai installé Mavericks immédiatement après sa sortie, sur un MacBook Pro Mid 2010 , 8go de Ram.

Alors dans la liste des problèmes que je rencontre il y a :

1 - Bug du launchpad que l'on peut voir ici :  Mac OS X Mavericks: Bug in Launchpad - YouTube

2 - Ma partition Time Machine ne peut plus être utilisé par l'utilitaire qui refuse de sauvegarder dessus.(Même après réparation du disque)

3 - Avec un bureau et Safari en plein écran, il y a comme un balayage à 4 doigts vers ce bureau...sauf que celui-ci n'est pas voulu et arrive toutes les 30 secondes.

Sinon ça fonctionne plutôt bien


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Novembre 2013)

Swyz a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai installé Mavericks immédiatement après sa sortie, sur un MacBook Pro Mid 2010 , 8go de Ram.
> 
> Alors dans la liste des problèmes que je rencontre il y a :
> 
> ...



Pour le 1 - moi j'opte pour un bug du trackpad, j'ai pareil dans textedit ... et surtout si tu fais des "grands gestes" le "bug" disparait (mais va faire ça sur un document ...)


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

pour ma part petit bug aujourd'hui sur mon MBPr 15''

je regardais une video via VLC en plein écran, sur batterie, ad j'ai souhaité augmenter un poil la luminosité...

resultat: écran blanc 30s puis apparition de la pomme, et ouverture de session comme si de rien n'était!

bizarre bizarre :mouais:


----------



## patple (6 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> [hors-sujet]En fait, c'est une réplique de Sheldon Cooper dans Big Bang Theory, pastichant l'anglais du passé. Excellente _sitcom_, la seule, je pense, à parler d'Erwin Schrödinger ou du principe d'incertitude d'Heisenberg... [/hors-sujet]



[hors-sujet] (mais pas tout à fait) À propos de Schrödinger, as-tu tenté l'expérience du chat que tu retrouves mort et vivant à la fois? Et bien pour Mavericks et au vu de la lecture des messages sur ce forum, c'est un peu la même chose, on a le sentiment que ce nouvel OS marche et ne marche pas en même temps. Cela doit dépendre des protons utilisés par les uns et les autres [/hors-sujet]


----------



## jujuv71 (6 Novembre 2013)

Si Apple ne se bouge pas les fesses d'ici quelques mois pour faire une MAJ sérieuse, je sens que je vais switcher !

Mail fonctionne 1 fois sur 2. Mr envoie mes mails quand bon lui semble. Les serveurs se déconnectent souvent. Sans raison.

Safari se connecte aux serveurs WEB quand ça lui chante.
Quand mon iMac fait des MAJ, plus rien ne fonctionne : aucune connexions internet, pas de mail, toutes les app sont super lentes.

Bref, cet OS est pourri de chez pourri.

Je ne bidouille rien. Je ne fais juste qu'utiliser mon ordi comme 99,99999% des gens !!!!

Voilà. J'en ai marre de perdre du temps avec des conneries.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Si Apple ne se bouge pas les fesses d'ici quelques mois pour faire une MAJ sérieuse, je sens que je vais switcher !
> 
> Mail fonctionne 1 fois sur 2. Mr envoie mes mails quand bon lui semble. Les serveurs se déconnectent souvent. Sans raison.
> 
> ...



Pour te répondre ...

1 - j'ai un iMac, tout fonctionne, OS mis à jour par voie d'upgrade depuis janvier 2009

2 - j'ai un Acer, tout fonctionne, il est passé de Windows XP à Windows 7, les mises à jours sont plus conséquentes, plus longues, cela me prend un temps fou.

3 - j'ai accès à internet avec mes deux machines, en WiFi pour les deux, avec le RJ45 en plus pour l'iMac, depuis le passage à Lion ... eh oui le seul truc qui flanche sur le Mac c'est le WiFi

4 - je n'ai aucun problème pour relever les courriels sur mes deux machines, encore moins pour accéder à Internet

Que demander de plus, rien en fait, bidouiller ce n'est pas ma bière non plus
Ma prochaine machine aura 16 Go de Ram, un SSD ... laquelle trônera sur mon bureau, faudra voir ce qui sera sur le marché, mais ce sera en tous les cas un Mac


----------



## catloups (6 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Mavericks étant sorti, ce fil a pour but de canaliser les retours.
> 
> On va essayer de ne pas trop se disperser


Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sur un Imac de 2010, Pour l'instant je j'ai rencontré aucun bug, la rapidité est meilleures qu'avec LionMontain.

Quelques déceptions par contre:

Le calendrier à le même design que dans iCloud, c'est moins agréable à travailler.

Dans le Finder, les étiquettes ont changé, c'est juste un point à coter du nom, donc beaucoup moins visible que la couleur sur la ligne entière. Par contre l'accès au favoris "étiquette"est plus facile, avec une icône dans la barre d'outils.

Dans mail pas de grands changements, c'est le même que sur les iphone et ipad.


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> Si Apple ne se bouge pas les fesses d'ici quelques mois pour faire une MAJ sérieuse, je sens que je vais switcher !
> 
> Mail fonctionne 1 fois sur 2. Mr envoie mes mails quand bon lui semble. Les serveurs se déconnectent souvent. Sans raison.
> 
> ...



Dis, tu n'as pas attendu Maverick pour avoir des pépins hein ?
Qui ressemblent quand même de près à ceux que tu rapportes là.

Ca se répète depuis plusieurs mois non ? Je me trompe d'utilisateur du forum ?

Et ça serait donc Maverick qui est en cause si tu le dis.


----------



## jujuv71 (6 Novembre 2013)

moi aussi j'ai un iMac de 2009. Un 27" avec C2D 3 GHz et 8 Go de RAM.
J'avais fais une Clean Install de ML : nickel.

Safari est une horreur ! il plante avec Flash ! 

Je sais plus quoi faire là

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Dis, tu n'as pas attendu Maverick pour avoir des pépins hein ?
> Qui ressemblent quand même de près à ceux que tu rapportes là.
> 
> Ca se répète depuis plusieurs mois non ? Je me trompe d'utilisateur du forum ?
> ...



non. avec ML après la clean install aucun soucis.
Je ne vois que cette solution avec Mavericks


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> moi aussi j'ai un iMac de 2009. Un 27" avec C2D 3 GHz et 8 Go de RAM.
> J'avais fais une Clean Install de ML : nickel.
> 
> *Safari est une horreur ! il plante avec Flash ! *
> ...


Ah bon, aucun problème avec mes 2 Mac's sous Mavericks.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2013)

Azety a dit:


> Mais pour l'autre mec qui a acheté son macbook pro il y a quelques jours et qui a donc eu Mavericks dessus d'origine, tu lui dis quoi ?


Je lui dirais qu'il n'oublie pas de conserver au moins 13 Go d'espace disponible avant et après la migration de ses anciennes données.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> moi aussi j'ai un iMac de 2009. Un 27" avec C2D 3 GHz et 8 Go de RAM.
> J'avais fais une Clean Install de ML : nickel.
> 
> Safari est une horreur ! il plante avec Flash !
> ...



vire cette daube de Flash 
en cas de nécessité Flash ( rare )passe par Chrome
de toutes façons Safari est d'un autre âge , même Safari7
aux oubliettes chez moi


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2013)

J'adore ces avis à l'emporte pièce.

Tout est tellement plus simple : on ne cherche pas à résoudre la situation, non, ça prend du temps, ça demande un effort. 
Au contraire : "tu" es trop naze mon garçon, tu utilises des outils d'un autre âge".

Là, c'est clair, c'est parfait : en résumé "démerde-toi".

Tu as parfaitement intégré le système capitaliste mais ABSOLUMENT PAS celui d'un forum d'entraide.

Dis lui de changer de machine, ce sera encore plus simple.

Euh&#8230; il n'en a pas les moyens ? Et bien, qu'il se les donne !


@ bompi : tu n'as pas le sentiment que ça part en coui**es ici ?


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> vire cette daube de Flash
> en cas de nécessité Flash ( rare )passe par Chrome
> de toutes façons Safari est d'un autre âge , même Safari7
> aux oubliettes chez moi



Même avis que *da capo*, ben voyons c'est radical et n'apporte aucune réponse sur le pourquoi du comment.

Ceci-dit, on ne sait pas ou a été prise la dernière version de Adobe Flash Player ? Il faut toujours allez sur le site éditeur... Adobe - Installer Adobe Flash Player

Même motif, même punition, si problème il y a, utiliser encore une fois ce qui est prévu par Adobe... Désinstallation de Flash Player | Mac OS


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> J'adore ces avis à l'emporte pièce.
> 
> Tout est tellement plus simple : on ne cherche pas à résoudre la situation, non, ça prend du temps, ça demande un effort.
> Au contraire : "tu" es trop naze mon garçon, tu utilises des outils d'un autre âge".
> ...



c'est quoi cette leçon de morale ?
de quel droit ?
beaucoup ici ( les modérateurs en premier ) détestent cette daube de Flash 
j'utilise sans problème mes Mac sans Flash installé sauf celui inclus dans Chrome
ça vous pose un problème ?
pas le droit de dire que Safari est insuffisant ?
lui dire qu'on peut pas naviguer sans Flash est un conseil et evite bien des désagréments .
pas besoin de changer de machine pour avoir une expérience net sans Flash Player...

bref avant de monter au mat ce cocagne on se lave le derrière 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Même avis que *da capo*, ben voyons c'est radical et n'apporte aucune réponse sur le pourquoi du comment.
> 
> Ceci-dit, on ne sait pas ou a été prise la dernière version de Adobe Flash Player ? Il faut toujours allez sur le site éditeur... Adobe - Installer Adobe Flash Player
> 
> Même motif, même punition, si problème il y a, utiliser encore une fois ce qui est prévu par Adobe... Désinstallation de Flash Player | Mac OS



même réponse que ci dessus
en outre un de vos dernier message se termine par je vous cite
c'est quoi ce gros caca de Safari 7.0 ?


----------



## MadBeatle46 (6 Novembre 2013)

Swyz a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai installé Mavericks immédiatement après sa sortie, sur un MacBook Pro Mid 2010 , 8go de Ram.
> 
> Alors dans la liste des problèmes que je rencontre il y a :
> 
> ...



Ton DD externe ne serait pas un western Digital, par hasard ? Leurs logiciels de gestion de disques durs a de gros problèmes de compatibilité avec Mavericks (avec parfois perte complète de données). Problèmes pas encore résolus à ma connaissance...

Pour ma part, TM fonctionne sans souci (sur DD externe WD NON configuré avec leurs logiciels).


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> ...même réponse que ci dessus
> en outre un de vos dernier message se termine par je vous cite
> c'est quoi ce gros caca de Safari 7.0 ?



Oui, tout à fait, mais pour un problème particulier, pas dans son utilisation globale et c'est très différent d'une réponse à l'arrache sans jamais vérifier par soi-même.

Tu as tendance à être trop radical, sans jamais proposé de solution autre que vire, ben fallait pas, cette daube, etc, etc, etc. Ce n'est pas parce que toi tu procèdes de cette façon, qu'il faille suivre et faire la même chose.


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> c'est quoi cette leçon de morale ?
> même réponse que ci dessus



J'utilise Flash, j'utilise Safari comme navigateur principal
C'est un choix, il me convient et je n'en fais pas un dogme que je conseille.

Libre à chacun de travailler avec les outils qui lui conviennent.

Donc, la leçon de morale ; quelle leçon de morale ?




alan63 a dit:


> en outre un de vos dernier message se termine par je vous cite
> c'est quoi ce gros caca de Safari 7.0 ?



Ah ? où ? qui ?


Alors, oui, je suppose que j'ai certainement été un peu sec.
Tu as pris pour toi et pour les autres ? Tu le ressens comme ça ?

Et bien, soit : je l'entends et je m'excuse.

Mais il n'en reste pas moins que je maintiens mon propos : entre ceux qui se plaignent sans s'être posé la question de leur pratique et ceux qui répondent sans apporter de réponse utile, ce fil n'a peut être plus d'intérêt.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (6 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> J'adore ces avis à l'emporte pièce.
> 
> Tout est tellement plus simple : on ne cherche pas à résoudre la situation, non, ça prend du temps, ça demande un effort.
> Au contraire : "tu" es trop naze mon garçon, tu utilises des outils d'un autre âge".
> ...



C'est vrai que tous ces avis bien tranchés n'engagent que ceux qui les émettent. Mais je constate tout de même qu'il y a sur ce forum pas mal d'utilisateurs (comme moi) qui sont très satisfaits de Mavericks. Malheureusement, la plupart des satisfaits n'ayant pas besoin d'aller sur les forums parce que leur bécane ne pose pas de problème, ce sont les autres qui sont majoritaires ici.

Qu'en est-il de la note de 4 étoiles et demie donnée par 2200 utilisateurs sur l'AppStore ?
C'est bidon d'après vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> J'utilise Flash, j'utilise Safari comme navigateur principal
> C'est un choix, il me convient et je n'en fais pas un dogme que je conseille.
> 
> Libre à chacun de travailler avec les outils qui lui conviennent.
> ...


Y'a pas de soucis Personnellement je recommande d'utiliser son Mac sans Flash player et en cas de besoin  de passer par Chrome 
Ça reste un conseil et non une obligation  il va de soi 
Faire le choix de ne pas installer Flash est à mon avis une réponse utile et garde tout son intérêt dans ce fil ou ce forum où les problèmes avec Flash sont nombreux 
J'ai choisi de m'en passer , je ne le regrette pas et le dis comme un conseil donc 
Après , chacun  ses choix  évidemment 
Pour le reste pas de problème bien sûr , juste des remarques de passionnés excessifs comme après un match de rugby


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> J'utilise Flash, j'utilise Safari comme navigateur principal
> C'est un choix, il me convient et je n'en fais pas un dogme que je conseille.
> Libre à chacun de travailler avec les outils qui lui conviennent.
> Donc, la leçon de morale ; quelle leçon de morale ?
> ...


Calmez-vous les jeunes 
Il est certain que dans ce fil 90% des interventions proviennent de mécontents, de personnes rencontrant certains problèmes après passage/migration voire Mav pré-installé sur machine neuve.
Pour ma part, en dehors de 2 ou 3 petits soucis les premiers jours (préférences souris perdues mais vite retrouvées, suffit d'aller dans Préférence système pour les remettre, les autres mini-désagréments je ne m'en souviens plus, c'est dire si c'était primordial :rateau, bref, tout fonctionne, Safari avec Flash ou sans Flash, Mail; ceux qui ont des problèmes avec la mise à jour en avaient forcément avant, et la màj ne fait sans doute que les accentuer.
Je suis beaucoup plus critique, mais sans trop réagir ici mais plutôt sur feedback Apple, quant aux nouvelles versions de Pages et Numbers, qu'on peut qualifier de "déroutantes" (mode gentil) à "affligeantes" (moins gentil) ou "consternantes" (mode lucide).


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> Qu'en est-il de la note de 4 étoiles et demie donnée par 2200 utilisateurs sur l'AppStore ?
> C'est bidon d'après vous ?



Honnêtement, je n'en sais rien. Ces avis n'ont pas été donnés par moi.

En ce qui me concerne, c'est simple :

- ma machine est plus réactive, démarre très vite (environ 10 ou 12 secondes jusqu'à la fenêtre de login)
- mes logiciels (mis à part un d'entre eux) fonctionnent parfaitement et pour info, ce sont aussi bien des logiciels Apple, que de grands éditeurs ou des applications dites "libres".

Mais ma situation n'est pas une référence en soi.
Elle vaut peut être qu'on s'y arrête comme chez beaucoup d'autres, parce qu'elle est durable, parce que les versions Lion, Mountain Lion et Maverick se sont installées sans difficulté.

Pourquoi ?
[option vieux con] on dort comme on fait son lit [/vieux con]

En deux mots, si la machine est instable alors il y a peu de chance que son état s'améliore après une màj système. *Il n'y a pas de magie en informatique.*


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> En deux mots, si la machine est instable alors il y a peu de chance que son état s'améliore après une màj système. *Il n'y a pas de magie en informatique.*



je suis content de lire ceci, c'est ce que je me tue a répéter a m'en arracher les cordes vocales


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Honnêtement, je n'en sais rien. Ces avis n'ont pas été donnés par moi.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, c'est simple :
> 
> ...


 + 1


----------



## MadBeatle46 (6 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Honnêtement, je n'en sais rien. Ces avis n'ont pas été donnés par moi.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, c'est simple :
> 
> ...



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi.

Pour l'option vieux con, j'ai la version de mon grand-père, qui veux dire à peu près la même chose :

"Chacun sait la m... qui pend à son c..."


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi.
> 
> Pour l'option vieux con, j'ai la version de mon grand-père, qui veux dire à peu près la même chose :
> 
> "Chacun sait la m... qui pend à son c..."



A vous lire, je devrais passer mon temps ailleurs, jouer aux cartes par exemple, boire un godet ...
Un soi-disant vieux c... :love:


----------



## MadBeatle46 (6 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> A vous lire, je devrais passer mon temps ailleurs, jouer aux cartes par exemple, boire un godet ...
> Un soi-disant vieux c... :love:


Idem pour moi. Tu m'as mal compris. 
Ce n'est pas parce que je suis membre junior que j'en suis un (avec mes 67 ans, ça ne m'arrive plus très souvent d'être traité de junior).


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

on a l'âge que l'on a dans sa tete et c'est tout !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> Idem pour moi. Tu m'as mal compris.
> Ce n'est pas parce que je suis membre junior que j'en suis un (avec mes 67 ans, ça ne m'arrive plus très souvent d'être traité de junior).



Membre junior ... il fut un temps où je l'étais sur ce forum 
Bienvenu dans le club


----------



## pinpon34 (6 Novembre 2013)

Pooki a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sur un iMac Intel Core 2 Duo 2,8 Ghz avec 3 Go de RAM de 2007. Je suis sous SnowLeopard. J'avais acheté Lion à l'époque mais était revenu très vite sous snow leopard (Ralentissement, etc....) et en fait il m'allait très bien. Pour différents logiciels, celà m'intéresserait bien de passer sous Mavericks mais est ce que quelqu'un avec à peu près la même configuration que moi a fait l'essai?
> 
> Merci d'avance de vos retours.


sur mon imac 2,9 hz j'ai un pb avec mail qui prends 75% de la puissance du processeur.. Oublie Mavericks et reste sur snow. J'y étais avant la mise à dispo de maveriks et je regrette. Par ailleur ma sauvegarde time machine ne m'a pas permis de revenir dans mon ancienne version stable et fonctionnant correctement. GRR...


----------



## dainfamous (7 Novembre 2013)

une copie via CCC l'aurait permis très facilement!


----------



## Nyrvan (7 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> A vous lire, je devrais passer mon temps ailleurs, jouer aux cartes par exemple, boire un godet ...
> Un soi-disant vieux c... :love:



Dans ce cas, on peut aller boire un ballon de blanc pour l'apéro


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> En deux mots, si la machine est instable alors il y a peu de chance que son état s'améliore après une màj système. *Il n'y a pas de magie en informatique.*


on ne peut toutefois pas occulté le fait que certaines machines sont devenues instables du fait de certaines MAJ foireuses de la pomme
En voulant sortir un nouvel OS tous les ans alors même que le précèdent n'est pas finalisé totalement ,Apple provoque aussi cette instabilité
une instabilité qui ne provient donc pas toujours du supposé con assis entre la chaise et l'écran


----------



## MadBeatle46 (7 Novembre 2013)

Pour ceux qui ont connu des pertes de données suite à une incompatibilité entre Mavericks et les logiciels de gestion de disques durs Western Digital, WD vient d'envoyer un 3e message, avec la mise au point suivante :

Dear WD Registered Customer,

On October 30th, 2013 Western Digital informed registered customers of affected products via E-mail regarding reports of Western Digital and other external HDD products experiencing data loss when updating to OS X Mavericks (10.9). Our investigation to date has found that for a small percentage of customers that have the WD Drive Manager, WD Raid Manager and/or WD SmartWare software applications installed on their Mac, there can be cases of a repartition and reformat of their Direct Attached Storage (DAS) devices without customer acknowledgement which can result in data loss.

WD has been tracking this issue closely through our WD Forum and through our Technical Support hotline and the occurrence rate of this event has been very low. A specific set of conditions and timing sequences between the OS and the WD software utilities has to occur to cause this issue. Should this event occur, the data on the product can likely be recovered with a third party software utility if the customer stops using the device immediately after the OS X Mavericks (10.9) upgrade. WD will be issuing updated versions of these software applications that resolve this issue.

WD strongly urges our customers to uninstall these software applications before updating to OS X Mavericks (10.9), or delay upgrading until we provide an update to the applications. If you have already upgraded to Mavericks, WD recommends that you remove these applications and restart your computer. If you have already upgraded to Mavericks and are experiencing difficulty in accessing your external hard drive, please do not save anything to the drive, disconnect the drive from your computer, and contact Western Digital Customer Service at Support by Country.

Sincerely,
Western Digital

... à suivre


----------



## jlchm (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tout le monde,

Après avoir cloné Mountain Lion de mon iMac 27", j'ai lancé le téléchargement/installation de Mavericks.

Environ 3h30 plus tard tout était fini, sans le moindre souci.
Mais quand je suis allé voir le contenu de "Documents", il n'y avait aucune données.
De même, aucune données (à part dans la partition dédiée à Time Machine) sur les trois partitions de mon DDE de 1 To, ni sur une de mes deux clés USB!

Puis je me suis vite aperçu que toutes les données étaient bien là sauf dans la présentation par icônes : j'ai alors sélectionné "Organiser par tags"et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Je me félicite chaque jour un peu plus d'être passé à Macintosh que je trouve largement supérieur à Windows. D'ailleurs, je suis passé successivement du 20" au 21,5" puis récemment au 27" : je n'ai encore jamais eu le moindre problème ni de hard ni de soft.

Et puis ce n'est pas chez Bill Gates qu'on pourrait passer à l'OS suivant gratuitement.

Il reste quand même à voir quelles sont les avancées de Mavericks par rapport à Moutain Lion.

En tout cas, bravo Apple!


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2013)

jlchm a dit:


> ...Et puis ce n'est pas chez Bill Gates qu'on pourrait passer à l'OS suivant gratuitement...!



Petite parenthèse : la MAJ vers la 8.1 est gratuite pour ceux qui ont acheté une licence 8.0.


----------



## jlchm (7 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Petite parenthèse : la MAJ vers la 8.1 est gratuite pour ceux qui ont acheté une licence 8.0.



Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux dire?

J'ai téléchargé OS X 10.9 sur l'App Store après m'être identifié et je n'ai pas eu à payer quoi que ce soit.


----------



## PDD (7 Novembre 2013)

jlchm a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux dire?
> 
> J'ai téléchargé OS X 10.9 sur l'App Store après m'être identifié et je n'ai pas eu à payer quoi que ce soit.


Il parle de Win 8.1...pas de Mavericks.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2013)

Apple publie deux articles à propos des installations ratées, pour l'instant encore en anglais :

- "cette copie n&#8217;a pu être vérifiée : elle peut avoir été corrompue pendant le téléchargement" doit faire vérifier la date et l'heure du Mac qui a téléchargé l'installeur de Mavericks  !
= OS X Mavericks: Check Date & Time preferences for "This copy of the Install OS X Mavericks application can't be verified?" Installer message

- ne pas s'impatienter devant une jauge d'installation qui demande encore _Moins d'une minute_ de travail pendant des heures,
sous peine de devoir créer un nouveau compte au premier redémarrage, et devoir chercher son ancien compte&#8230;
= OS X Mavericks: Home folder appears to be different after completing Setup Assistant


----------



## jujuv71 (7 Novembre 2013)

A ma grande surprise, Aperçu ne fonctionne plus comme avant !

Il est devenu très lent et les gestes de défilement avec le trackpad ne fonctionnent tout simplement plus, que ce soit en mode plein écran ou dans la fenêtre intégré.
Le zoom ne fonctionne plus.

Bref, Aperçu est devenu qu'une grosse merde !!

C'est la première fois que je l'utilise sur mon MBA. Sur l'iMac, pas encore eu l'occasion

(oui, j'ai la fâcheuse habitude d'imprimer pour lire)

Quelqu'un a eu ce pb ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h05 ----------

Dans la longue liste de bug inacceptable j'ajoute celui de Cover Flow dans le Finder !!!

Quand je supprime un fichier, le cover flow ne se met pas à jour et l'aperçu reste bloqué sur l'élément que je viens de supprimer.
Résultat, il y a un décalage N-1 dans l'affichage des documents dans le cover flow. :mouais:

Autre bug plus gênant : parfois, le cover flow reste tout simplement bloqué à l'endroit où j'ai supprimé le fichier !!!! :mouais: 

Pourtant, sous Leopard, ça marchait nickel ah mais oui !! Il y avait Bertrand avant chez Apple


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Novembre 2013)

Aperçu, pas mba, tout fonctionne, zoom etc.
Pb trackpad, voir préférences système et re-régler ?
Quand j'ai fait la màj MarvériketRak, mes préférences souris ont été perdues.
Coverflow c'est quoi et ça sert à quoi ??? (dans la vraie vie  )


----------



## jujuv71 (7 Novembre 2013)

mes préf TrackPad sont bien là.
Le défilement et le zoom fonctionne dans safari et toutes les autres appli qui en font appel

Coverflow, c'est pratique pour BIEN visualiser tes fichiers quand tu fais du tri ou tu renomme&#8230;&#8230; ;-) ET c'est plus reposant aussi pour les yeux avec le fond noir&#8230;&#8230; ;-)


----------



## MadBeatle46 (7 Novembre 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> A ma grande surprise, Aperçu ne fonctionne plus comme avant !
> 
> Il est devenu très lent et les gestes de défilement avec le trackpad ne fonctionnent tout simplement plus, que ce soit en mode plein écran ou dans la fenêtre intégré.
> Le zoom ne fonctionne plus.
> ...



Je viens de tester tout ce que tu viens d'exposer et tout fonctionne chez moi : Aperçu fluide, pas de problème avec le trackpad ni le zoom.

Quant à CoverFlow, il se met à jour immédiateent après suppression d'un fichier. Pas de blocage.

Ta bécane a sans doute des problèmes qui ne viennent ni d'Aperçu, ni de Mavericks. Tu devrais chercher ailleurs.

Ceci dit, je suis sur un IMac.


----------



## jujuv71 (7 Novembre 2013)

merci.

Ce qui est dingue, c'est que Mavericks fonctionnerait presque mieux sur mon vieil iMac de 2009 que sur mon MBA de 2012 !!!!! LOL

je sens la clean install&#8230;&#8230; put***** j'ai pas le temps !!!!!


----------



## MadBeatle46 (7 Novembre 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> merci.
> 
> Ce qui est dingue, c'est que Mavericks fonctionnerait presque mieux sur mon vieil iMac de 2009 que sur mon MBA de 2012 !!!!! LOL
> 
> je sens la clean install&#8230;&#8230; put***** j'ai pas le temps !!!!!



Je viens de tester sur le MacBook pro de ma femme. Aucun problème avec Aperçu.

Par contre, effectivement CoverFlow ne se met pas à jour quand on supprime un fichier, mais, par contre, il ne bloque pas. Il suffit de se mettre dans un autre mode d'affichage et de revenir à CoverFlow pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre. Il semble donc qu'il y ait un problème lié spécifiquement aux portables. Cependant, en aucun cas il n'est aussi grave que chez toi.

Mais quand je remets un fichier supplémentaire, Coverflow se met à jour instantanément. Va comprendre...

Pour info, je ne fais jamais de CleanInstall et je n'ai jamais de problème.


----------



## jujuv71 (7 Novembre 2013)

merci.
j'aime Apple&#8230;&#8230; de plus en plus&#8230;&#8230; on va être obligé de devenir des geek pour faire marcher nos machines&#8230; super.

sur mon MBA, j'ai du faire une clean install pour ML car c'était une catastrophe avec la MAJ.
Sur mon iMac, jamais eu un soucis avec la MAJ direct&#8230;&#8230; 

ça devient pénible tout ces pbs&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------

Autre chose que je viens de remarquer avec le Finder et ses fameux Tag.

Quand je fais une recherche par Tag dans Sportlight et que j'ai sélectionné dans la colonne de gauche "Tous mes fichiers", la recherche ne m'affiche qu'une petite partie des fichiers dont le Tag correspond.

Quand je sélectionne ma "Maison", Spotlight affiche bien TOUT les fichiers qui correspondent au Tag:mouais:

Merci le Bug

BERTRAND REVIENT !!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2013)

Alors 4 soucis:
- les mails de Gmail sont effacés, ou perdus;
- je n'arrive plus à synchroniser mon iphone avec mon iMac par iTunes;
- Maps écrit le noms des parcs de ma ville avec une mauvaise orthographe, la moitié des rues ne sont pas dessinées sur la carte et lorsqu'on cherche une adresse, le point de localisation de l'endroit se trouve entre 200m et 2 km plus loin que dans la réalité;
- les documents pdf que j'avais synchronisés avec iTunes entre mon iPhone et mon iMac ont disparus...

La suite iWork nouvelle version est inutilisable, la majorité des fonctions ayant disparues!

Pour les logiciels, je peux en utiliser d'autres, mais pour la synchronisation, comment faire?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2013)

theodoric a dit:


> - les mails de Gmail sont effacés, ou perdus;


Je crois que la mise à jour d'Apple pour Mail est sortie aujourd'hui


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2013)

Et vous l'avez eu aussi? Le texte des icônes paraît parfois décalé


----------



## flamingo98039 (9 Novembre 2013)

non pas de décalage mais parfois je crée un nouveau dossier, et pas de nom, juste le dossier, obligé de relancer le Finder pour voir apparaître un nom sous le dossier


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2013)

Pour certains problèmes, il serait bon de préciser si c'est sur une clean installe ou pas. Ca permettrait de faire une différence. A ce jour je ne rencontre aucun dysfonctionnement sur une clean install.

Hormis Safari 7.0 qui a priori à un problème avec les caches... http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/safari-mavericks-probleme-de-message-non-lu-1233640.html


----------



## Le docteur (9 Novembre 2013)

Personnellement je suis content d'avoir vu disparaître un bug que je me traîne depuis sans doute bien deux versions d'OSX : le Finder qui se met à s'agiter quand on essaie de balancer quelque chose dans un dossier dans le panneau de gauche, ce qui fait qu'il atterrit on ne sait où quasi à chaque fois. Je n'en pouvais plus de ce merdier-là. 
Idem pour "tous mes fichiers" qui me bloquait le Finder pendant 10 secondes. Là c'est 2-3 fois moins de temps ce qui fait que ça devient supportable.

Ca me console toujours pas de la fenêtre qui se refermait toute seule après un glisser-déposer qu'on a vu mourir avec le tigre...


----------



## jujuv71 (9 Novembre 2013)

A TOUTES ET A TOUS : si votre Mac est lent ou est devenu une grosse "daube" : solution : la CLEAN INSTALL

Je suis passé d'une 2 CV à une Ferrari sur mon MBA fin 2012


----------



## Le docteur (10 Novembre 2013)

jujuv71 a dit:


> A TOUTES ET A TOUS : si votre Mac est lent ou est devenu une grosse "daube" : solution : la CLEAN INSTALL
> 
> Je suis passé d'une 2 CV à une Ferrari sur mon MBA fin 2012



C'est pas faute de le répéter...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et vous l'avez eu aussi? Le texte des icônes paraît parfois décalé



Ouais donc ça c'est sur une clean install.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

Ça c'est sans clean install.


----------



## Nyrvan (10 Novembre 2013)

Pas eu ce soucis de Finder. Par contre, il m'arrive de devoir relancer le Finder pour que s'affichent les icônes que j'ai modifiées.

(Sur une clean install)


----------



## omni (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour. 
Je possède un MBP 15" de fin 2007 qui tourne sous Snow Léopard. Le dernier (ou le premier, c'est selon...) éligible à Marverick. 


Considérant qu'il s'agit de mon outil de travail ou plus exactement de l'outil dont je me sert au travail, j'ai installé Marverick sur un DD externe pour le tester sans risque. 


Tout d'abord j'ai téléchargé Marverick sur mon MBP via le Mac App Store. Puis, comme tous les 15 jours j'ai cloné mon DD via carbone copy cloner. Ensuite, j'ai lancé l'installateur en choisissant mon DE externe "vierge" (c'est à dire formaté comme il le faut pour accueillir Marverick) relié en Firewire comme destination. 


Je possède donc Marverick sur un DD externe avec Clean installe. 
De cette façon je peux tester tout en sachant bien sûr, que les temps de réaction ne seront pas significatif puisque le DD est relié en Firewire ce qui est beaucoup plus lent qu'un DD Interne. 


À priori, tout semble fonctionner correctement, le seul souci que je rencontre c'est mail :
J'ai configurer mon compte Icloud = pas de problème, tout est OK. 


Mais au boulot, on utilise "Mail Daemon". Cela fonctionne plus ou moins comme un compte exchange et d'ailleurs "Watsoft" se positionne en concurrent de Crosoft pour cet outil. 


Si vous êtes sous "Windows" et que vous utilisez OUTLOOCK, Maildaemon fournit un outil appelé "OUTLOOCK connector" qui permet d'utiliser le logiciel de Microsoft comme s'il était relié à un exchange. Ainsi vous avez vos mail en IMAP, vos calendriers, vos notes, etc. Le tout partagé sur tous vos appareils (ordi, téléphone, tablette) et avec possibilité de partage au sein de l'entreprise = tout comme Exchange.  


Jusqu'ici avec SL, pas de problème, ma boîte mail pro était reliée et je recevais et envoyais mes mails pro via l'application d'Apple mais connecté au serveur de ma boîte donc à Maildaemon. 


Le problème = sous Marverick impossible de créer cette boîte  pro. Plus exactement impossible de la faire fonctionner. Mail dit ne pas arriver à se connecter au serveur. 
Bien entendu, j'ai configuré la boîte comme dans SL. Mais j'ai aussi essayé d'autre possibilités. 
J'ai même reformaté le DD externe, puis installé cloné mon SL dessus et fait une mise à jour vers MARVERICK. Ainsi mes boîtes mail = identiques à celles que j'ai sous SL. Sauf que même problème, la boîte pro ne fonctionne pas !!! 


Si je souhaite utiliser Marverick ce n'est pas seulement pour le Fun, mais aussi parce que aujourd'hui bon d'applications sympas ne fonctionnent qu'après SL...
C'est pourquoi réussir à configurer correctement ma boîte pro serait un sacré plus !!!
Donc si quelqu'un connaît une astuce...
Bien sûr, je travaille sur ce problème avec notre informaticien et nous essayons de contacter Maildaemon... 
Mais bon sang, il s'agit juste d'un compte mail à configurer...


----------



## MadBeatle46 (10 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est pas faute de le répéter...


Arrêtez un peu avec votre clean install. Ce n'est pas la panacée. Je n'en fais jamais et je n'ai jamais eu de problème (je n'en ai eu avec aucun des systèmes depuis l'apparition d'OsX, Mavericks compris).

Par contre, si vous installez des tas d'applis pour essayer et ne les désinstallez pas correctement quand elles vous gavent, elles vont laisser traîner des tas de "scories" qui risquent de perturber durablement votre système. Et elles ne seront pas enlevées par une "clean install", sauf, bien entendu, si par clean install, vous entendez : effacer le disque dur, réinstaller le système, puis réinstaller toutes vos applications une par une à partir des CD ou des dmg d'origine (après avoir vérifié que vous avez une version à jour) et enfin rapatrier uniquement vos données personnelles (fichiers) à partir de votre sauvegarde.

La plupart des bugs viennent de là. Comment expliquer autrement la variété de dysfonctionnements observés sur des machines identiques. Je ne dis pas que Mavericks est parfait, mais je prétends que souvent, les causes des problèmes sont à chercher ailleurs.


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2013)

Donc une clean install ne sert à rien sauf si c'est... une clean install. C'est ça?


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> Arrêtez un peu avec votre clean install. Ce n'est pas la panacée...



Je ne connais que trop bien le milieu de Windows et le problème est le même dans les 2 univers. Chacun pense que son OS est clean. Mais force est de constater qu'après interrogation de ce que les uns et les autres font de leur système, que plus de 90 % des systèmes sont brinquebalants.

Tu t'avances un peu trop à mon avis. Tu fais parti des 10 % qui prennent soin de leur OS et c'est bien. Mais élargit ton horizon en regardant et demandant ce que font les autres. Le meilleur moyen de rendre indéboulonnable un OS est d'installer Deep Freeze.


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2013)

Je t'invite à revoir tes paramètres pour "figer" certains d'entre eux.

Tu souhaites accéder en imap à tes mails.

Ne laisse pas Mail essayer d'utiliser les ports standards par exemple, écrit le port précis.
Même chose pour tout ce qui est authentification.
Reprends chaque éléments de config depuis un compte réglé sur outlook pc par exemple.

L'assistant de Mail est sympa pour les trucs grand public (et encore pas tous) mais dès qu'on déborde, il faut reprendre à la main.

Pour ce qui est la migration, il y a eu un tel changement dans Mail lors des derniers os que je comprends que cela ne passe pas en màj


----------



## MadBeatle46 (10 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Donc une clean install ne sert à rien sauf si c'est... une clean install. C'est ça?



C'est ça. Je doute que tous ceux qui parlent de "clean install" réinstallent tout. La plupart du temps, ils effacent, installent l'Os et se contentent de rapatrier tout le reste à partir de leur sauvegarde.

---------- Post added at 12h03 ---------- Previous post was at 11h59 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Je ne connais que trop bien le milieu de Windows et le problème est le même dans les 2 univers. Chacun pense que son OS est clean. Mais force est de constater qu'après interrogation de ce que les uns et les autres font de leur système, que plus de 90 % des systèmes sont brinquebalants.
> 
> Tu t'avances un peu trop à mon avis. Tu fais parti des 10 % qui prennent soin de leur OS et c'est bien. Mais élargit ton horizon en regardant et demandant ce que font les autres. Le meilleur moyen de rendre indéboulonnable un OS est d'installer Deep Freeze.



Je dis juste que, si 90% des os sont brinquebalants, c'est souvent à cause d'autre chose que de l'Os lui-même... et que si on a des soucis, il faut peut-être chercher ailleurs que dans l'Os et regarder d'un peu plus près l'écosystème qu'on a bâti autour...


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> C'est ça. Je doute que tous ceux qui parlent de "clean install" réinstallent tout. La plupart du temps, *ils effacent, installent l'Os et se contentent de rapatrier tout le reste* à partir de leur sauvegarde.



Moi, ce n'est pas mon cas. Je formate, je réinstalle tout, car généralement les logiciels que j'utilise ont évolués et je fais en sorte d'installer les dernières versions. Je vérifie aussi qu'ils sont bien compatibles avec la dernière version de l'OS que j'installe.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> sauf, bien entendu, si par clean install, vous entendez : effacer le disque dur, réinstaller le système, puis réinstaller toutes vos applications une par une à partir des CD ou des dmg d'origine (après avoir vérifié que vous avez une version à jour) et enfin rapatrier uniquement vos données personnelles (fichiers) à partir de votre sauvegarde.


Je conseillerais ça : un OS "neuf" tous les deux OS.


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Novembre 2013)

En gros vous voulez pas laisser le choix, chacun fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> En gros vous voulez pas laisser le choix, chacun fait ce qu'il veut.



Si, chacun à le choix, mais alors que certains ne viennent pas pleurer si leur OS X est brinquebalant.


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Si, chacun à le choix, mais alors que certains ne viennent pas pleurer si leur OS X est brinquebalant.



Bah pareil pour ceux qui ont fait une clean install (sans TM) .

Et je préfère formater en ayant des problèmes que formater par anticipation. Il y a fort à parier que sauf les problèmes des logiciels tiers, les problèmes récurrents de cet OS vise aussi bien ceux qui ont fait une clean install que les autres. 

Je connais très bien l'habitude du formatage je l'avais sous windows (et ils ont du mal à la retirer d'ailleurs) ! Si je l'a retrouve ici, honnêtement je vois encore moins d'intérêt à être sous MAC OS. Parce que cet OS c'est plus l'équivalent d'un service pack chez windows qu'un OS. Dire qu'il faut formater obligatoirement avant revient à dire que l'OS n'est pas stable ... d'un autre coté c'est rassurant et on a l'impression de tout nettoyer et d'avoir une machine "comme neuve".


----------



## Le docteur (10 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> Arrêtez un peu avec votre clean install. Ce n'est pas la panacée. Je n'en fais jamais et je n'ai jamais eu de problème (je n'en ai eu avec aucun des systèmes depuis l'apparition d'OsX, Mavericks compris).
> 
> Par contre, si vous installez des tas d'applis pour essayer et ne les désinstallez pas correctement quand elles vous gavent, elles vont laisser traîner des tas de "scories" qui risquent de perturber durablement votre système. Et elles ne seront pas enlevées par une "clean install", sauf, bien entendu, si par clean install, vous entendez : effacer le disque dur, réinstaller le système, puis réinstaller toutes vos applications une par une à partir des CD ou des dmg d'origine (après avoir vérifié que vous avez une version à jour) et enfin rapatrier uniquement vos données personnelles (fichiers) à partir de votre sauvegarde.
> 
> La plupart des bugs viennent de là. Comment expliquer autrement la variété de dysfonctionnements observés sur des machines identiques. Je ne dis pas que Mavericks est parfait, mais je prétends que souvent, les causes des problèmes sont à chercher ailleurs.



Déjà, ça montre bien que tu ne maîtrise pas trop le sujet. Je ne vois pas ce que peut-être une clean install à part ça (ou alors sur un abus de vocabulaire).
Maintenant, tu fais l'apologie du nettoyage du système ? Encore faut-il savoir le faire, déjà. 
Et non, pas besoin d'installer des trucs exotiques, sauf si tu considères par exemple Antidote comme un programme exotique ou bordelisant (il l'est d'ailleurs, quelque part).

Il faut arrêter de donner des leçons quand on a pigé deux-trois trucs, sur ceux qu'on ne maîtrise pas encore.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------




MadBeatle46 a dit:


> C'est ça. Je doute que tous ceux qui parlent de "clean install" réinstallent tout. La plupart du temps, ils effacent, installent l'Os et se contentent de rapatrier tout le reste à partir de leur sauvegarde.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12h03 ---------- Previous post was at 11h59 ----------
> 
> ...



Ben si ! Ce que j'appelle "clean install", c'est ... une clean install. 
Mais je dois être un peu débile, sans doute.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> En gros vous voulez pas laisser le choix, chacun fait ce qu'il veut.


Même chose qu'en dessous : on ne peut pas faire la leçon aux autres en leur expliquant doctement qu'OSX ce n'est pas Windows, alors qu'on ne connaît pas encore grand-chose au premier système (et parfois pas tant que ça non plus au second) et ensuite venir chouiner que le nouveau système est pourri parce qu'il ne marche pas.
La seule chose qui est pourrie, c'est la propagande d'Apple qui laisse croire que leurs systèmes sont exempt de problèmes de mise à jour.

J'ai vu des gens empiler les systèmes les uns après les autres et ne pas avoir de problèmes selon leur logique. Mais 1. ils n'étaient peut-être pas très exigeant sur le fonctionnement du bouzin et 2. ils avaient peut-être un peu le cul bordé de nouilles aussi, un peu...
J'ai vu des fois où ça ne faisait que porter la durée totale de chargement du système de 1mn30 à 2mn-2mn-30 (et en ayant tout essayé pour régler le problème). Il y a des gens que ce genre détail ne choque pas. Moi si. 
Maintenant, à chaque mise à jour je répète que j'ai peu d'ennui grâce aux clean install et que les mises à jour peuvent aller jusqu'à introduire des bugs vraiment rédhibitoires.

Force est de constater aussi que les systèmes d'Apple semblent vieillir plus mal, ces derniers temps. J'étais pressé que Mavericks sorte parce que mon ML commençait à tirer sérieusement la langue.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Bah pareil pour ceux qui ont fait une clean install (sans TM) .
> 
> Et je préfère formater en ayant des problèmes que formater par anticipation. Il y a fort à parier que sauf les problèmes des logiciels tiers, les problèmes récurrents de cet OS vise aussi bien ceux qui ont fait une clean install que les autres.
> 
> Je connais très bien l'habitude du formatage je l'avais sous windows (et ils ont du mal à la retirer d'ailleurs) ! Si je l'a retrouve ici, honnêtement je vois encore moins d'intérêt à être sous MAC OS. Parce que cet OS c'est plus l'équivalent d'un service pack chez windows qu'un OS. Dire qu'il faut formater obligatoirement avant revient à dire que l'OS n'est pas stable ... d'un autre coté c'est rassurant et on a l'impression de tout nettoyer et d'avoir une machine "comme neuve".



Oui, sauf que pour TOUS les systèmes (à l'exception de Mavericks parce que merde, ça suffit) j'ai d'abord essayé la mise à jour et que ça ne m'a rapporté qu'une perte de temps.
A un moment il faut imprimer que ça ne sert à rien de tenter le diable.

Sous Windows il y a une part de folklore + un système qui est capable de se pourrir tellement radicalement et dans des coins où on en arrive à taper à l'aveuglette (ça m'est arrivé de devoir faire des bidouilles dans la base de registre sans comprendre ce que je faisais, et ça ne m'a pas plu du tout, surtout que c'était pour refaire fonctionner IE et qu'il fallait autoriser tout à passer dans une clé totalement ésotérique). Sur Mac, il faut toujours essayer de voir si on ne peut pas régler le problème en allant voir du côté des caches, des fichiers préf, voire de trouver une modification sur Internet qui va refaire fonctionner un logiciel qui refuse de se lancer. A chaque fois on apprend quelque chose qu'on peut réutiliser un jour ou l'autre. Sur Windows on n'apprend quasi rien parce que les bugs restent nébuleux et les solutions pour les régler ou à l'aveugle ou complètement hermétiques. 
Ce qui fait qu'on en vient à "conseiller" des formatages réguliers. J'évitais au maximum, mais ça m'est arrivé de devoir formater à cause d'un logiciel d'imprimante HP qui, une fois une installation ratée, refusait de s'installer purement et simplement. Ca fout un peu la haine. 
Sur Mac, ça vaut le coup de tenter de trouver la solution d'abord, et le formatage "de routine"' est encore plus débile (à la limite la réinjection d'un clone pour défragmenter une fois par an ou tous les six mois). Par contre dans le cas de la mise à jour, je ne vois pas d'échappatoire possible.


----------



## Rudj (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Ma pierre à l'édifice concerne Safari 6.1
Soucis avec Google Play Music; le lecteur ne fonctionne pas, plus exactement il tente de lire, mais reste fixe; est-ce un problème avec Javascript ?
L'extension Adobe Flash est installée ainsi que Microsoft Silverlight

Sinon très content de mon Mac Mini, acheté d'urgence après extinction totale de mon MacBook 13" blanc de 2007 (batterie out, 1100 séquence de charges complète, et bouton on off du clavier à revoir) Mais je pense quand même lui redonner une nouvelle vie 

Bonne journée


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2013)

Rudj a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> *Ma pierre à l'édifice concerne Safari 6.1*
> Soucis avec Google Play Music; le lecteur ne fonctionne pas, plus exactement il tente de lire, mais reste fixe; est-ce un problème avec Javascript ?
> ...



Oui, sauf que l'on parle ici de Mavericks qui est sous Safari 7.0.


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Novembre 2013)

@Le docteur : il est vrai que à la longue de toute manière un formatage ne peut pas faire de mal même en utilisation basique. 

Il est aussi vrai que quelqu'un qui a beaucoup de logiciels à plus de chance de rencontrer des problèmes et que à l'inverse, les autres ont moins de chance d'avoir des problèmes. 

Après la procédure de la clean install est quand même plus longue qu'une MAJ, donc il faut prendre en compte aussi ceux qui ne veulent pas perdre de temps et faire la MAJ. 

A titre totalement personnel je formate que pour passer à une version antérieure, sinon je formate pas, et je suis pas exigeant avec mon ordinateur qui est surement trop puissant pour mon utilisation, mais j'ai pas de perte d'autonomie (en tout cas c'est pas perceptible), et j'éteins jamais mon mac .... mais le démarrage semblait un poil plus long, mais il charge plus de chose donc dans mon cas même avec une clean install je n'aurai rien gagné à en faire une et j'aurai perdu du temps.

On en revient donc au choix de l'utilisateur, honnêtement je suis pas du tout contre, et j'aime bien cette impression de "comme neuf" après un formatage, mais je doute que ce soit une bonne idée de systématiser cette pratique, bien que ce soit différent de windows, on peut toujours comparer. En tout cas moi je compare j'ai un PC de la même année de mon mac.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (10 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> *Déjà, ça montre bien que tu ne maîtrise pas trop le sujet*. Je ne vois pas ce que peut-être une clean install à part ça (ou alors sur un abus de vocabulaire).
> Maintenant, tu fais l'apologie du nettoyage du système ? Encore faut-il savoir le faire, déjà.
> Et non, pas besoin d'installer des trucs exotiques, sauf si tu considères par exemple Antidote comme un programme exotique ou bordelisant (il l'est d'ailleurs, quelque part).
> 
> Il faut arrêter de donner des leçons quand on a pigé deux-trois trucs, sur ceux qu'on ne maîtrise pas encore.




Au moins les gens qui lisent sauront ce qu'est vraiment une clean install... à force d'en parler partout.
C'était un peu le but de mon post.

Ceci dit, ça me fait rigoler que tu me dises d'arrêter de donner des leçons... juste après en avoir donné une dans le paragraphe précédent... L'éternelle histoire de la paille et la poutre...

D'ailleurs, je ne donne pas de leçons, je donne juste mon point de vue... et je ne me permettrais jamais de dire à quelqu'un qu'il n'y connaît rien...

---------- Post added at 14h44 ---------- Previous post was at 14h39 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai vu des gens empiler les systèmes les uns après les autres et ne pas avoir de problèmes selon leur logique. Mais 1. ils n'étaient peut-être pas très exigeant sur le fonctionnement du bouzin et 2. ils avaient peut-être un peu le cul bordé de nouilles aussi, un peu...



Pour info, j'ai empilé les systèmes et j'ai plus de 1600 applis installées sur mon Mac, donc on ne peut pas vraiment dire que je ne sois pas exigeant.

Le seul truc, c'est que je maintiens tout à jour (ce qui est très chronophage, mais indispensable)

PS : D'accord avec toi pour Antidote. Je l'ai viré pas plus tard que ce matin.


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2013)

On va ajouter un tag "humour" à ce fil.

Sinon, pour les discussions sans fin, il y a le comptoir.

Bises.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (10 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> On va ajouter un tag "humour" à ce fil.
> 
> Sinon, pour les discussions sans fin, il y a le comptoir.
> 
> Bises.



Tu as raison. Je vais de ce pas faire une partie de Candy crush. Ça sera plus constructif.


----------



## omni (10 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Je t'invite à revoir tes paramètres pour "figer" certains d'entre eux.
> 
> Tu souhaites accéder en imap à tes mails.
> 
> ...



Merci pour la réponse. C'est effectivement ce que nous avons fait avec mon informaticien. Configuration à la main ! Adresse mail, MDP, ports, adresse serveur (en lettre type mon serveur.com mais aussi en chiffre 192.168.etc. On a essayé beaucoup de chose. Mais chaque fois message au bout d'un long moment le serveur ne répond pas. Dans le même temps, la même boîte sous SL continue de recevoir et d'envoyer.


----------



## estebane94 (10 Novembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> quelques petits problèmes résolus en farfouillant à droite à gauche
> iTunes réparé en supprimant la .plist
> seul Mail est ...trouble
> Sparrow sans problème
> ...



Bonjour Alan,

J'ai un problème avec iTunes qui ne se lance plus... tu as supprimé la .plist pour le régler. Mais je ne vois pas où se trouve la fameuse .plist 
Peux tu me donner le chemin ? 
Merci
Bien à toi


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2013)

Je crois que cela mérite d'essayer à nouveau.

A titre d'info, pour configurer librement un compte sans dépendre de l'assistant, il faut donner des informations erronées :

genre : au lieu de donner la bonne adresse de serveur, écrire pop.monserveur.nimp

A partir de là, tu as les coudées franches.

Tout ce qui est port doit être saisi manuellement pour éviter que Mail ne cherche le contact ailleurs.

Soit attentif aux éléments de sécurité qui ne sont pas toujours donnés explicitement (TLS ou autre).

Si tu as des doutes sur le serveur, tu peux essayer de le "pinger" avec son nom (pop.xxx.xxx) ou son adresse précise.
D'un point de vue pratique utiliser un nom de serveur est plus simple que son adresse qui peut être soumise à des changements.

Enfin, tu parles d'une adresse en 192.168.xxx.xxx : il s'agit d'une adresse sur un réseau locale et il est clair qu'elle ne pourra pas être utilisée dans le cadre d'une connexion "hors réseau".


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

estebane94 a dit:


> Bonjour Alan,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec iTunes qui ne se lance plus... tu as supprimé la .plist pour le régler. Mais je ne vois pas où se trouve la fameuse .plist
> Peux tu me donner le chemin ?
> ...



si je ne me trompe pas
Maison
Bibliotheque
preferences
com.apple.itunes .plist
mettre le fichier sur le bureau 
puis démarrez iTunes
si ok virez fichier corbeille


----------



## omni (10 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Je crois que cela mérite d'essayer à nouveau.
> 
> A titre d'info, pour configurer librement un compte sans dépendre de l'assistant, il faut donner des informations erronées :
> 
> ...


Oui oui pour la connexion impossible "hors réseau" nous sommes d'accord.  Ok je continue mes multiples essais'...


Merci


----------



## chasse-patates (11 Novembre 2013)

Retour sur Mavericks ? Warff, je vais me faire chambrer, peut-être. Je précise que j'utilise Mac depuis 29 ans....

VOICI UNE PREMIERE LISTE DE PROBLEMES QUE JE RENCONTRE AVEC MAVERICKS. Je travaille actuellement sur un iMAC 24" de juin 2009 avec MOUNTAIN LION 10.8.5 qui tourne comme une horloge....

ACCROCHEZ-VOUS !

- ouverture lente des fichiers

- les tags  : 
	 tels que proposés sont probablement inutiles; trier en fonction des tags colorés est un gag-get !
	 un petit rond coloré à côté du titre n'est guère lisible (pour moi qui utilise beaucoup le coloriage des titres dans la présentation en couleur pour organiser mon Mac)
	 Mavericks reprend les couleurs des noms de fichiers installées sur MOUNTAIN LION. Ces couleurs sont devenues des ronds de couleurs, donc. Sauf que ces "ronds" ne peuvent être effacés On a donc deux ronds... 
Certes il y a PATH FINDER ou TOTALFINDER pour voir le nom coloré des fichiers, pour disposer d'onglets dans la fenêtre du Finder, mais je n'aime pas la disposition de leur barre latérale trop différente de celle de l'OS.

- impossible de superposer des fichiers sur le bureau. Essayez et vous verrez. Moi j'en ai besoin pour certaines opérations de copies d'écran.

- impossible de placer un alias dans la barre d'outils de la fenêtre du Finder

*- on ne peut pas télécharger plusieurs fois les mises à jours KEYNOTES, PAGES et NUMBERS sur plusieurs partitions des disques internes ou externes*

*- d'ailleurs, lorsque j'installe Mavericks sur une partition vierge (Install Clean) les applications Apple KEYNOTE, PAGES, NUMBERS ne sont pas installées* Comme on dit : "c'est la meilleure" !!

- le tableau des Mises à jour" Apple Store fonctionne mal; la barre de progression disparaît soudainement...; on me redemande plusieurs fois mon mot de passe...

- faire apparaître la BIBLIOTHEQUE USER est impossible, même en appliquant la solution MacGene (qui est mal expliquée et incomplète, au demeurant)

- pareil pour la BARRE LATERALE EN COULEURS 
Encore heureux que j'ai deux outils pour le faire

- lorsque je suis sur la partition Mavericks, le redémarrage ne s'effectue pas toujours correctement : il faut éteindre le mac avec le bouton arrière et le relancer. (même après avoir débranché le Mac. Alors que le redémarrage s'effectue correctement à partir d'une partition Mountain Lion.

- Mavericks demande le mot de passe de l'ordinateur pour beaucoup d'opérations comme la mise en poubelle d'un fichier ordinaire (TextEdit, par exemple) ce que ne fait pas Mountain Lion.

- je n'insisterai pas sur le fait que des applications ne tournent plus sur Mavericks, ce qui me gène dans certains cas, surtout dans l'organisation de l'usage et la personnalisation du Mac acquise depuis 29 ans ! Je vais patienter.

Outre ces inconvénients, ce qui est déjà rédhibitoire, d'une manière plus générale, je ne vois pas d'améliorations utiles pour moi grâce à Mavericks, pour le moment. Pas même les onglets dans la fenêtre du Finder dont l'usage n'a rien de comparable à la fenêtre d'un navigateur internet. Cela relève du gadget.

_Alors exit Mavericks et retour à Mountain Lion !_

J'accepte les commentaires polis et les solutions sérieuses.


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2013)

chasse-patates a dit:


> J'accepte les commentaires polis et les solutions sérieuses.



*cent balles et un mars ?*

Voilà, ça c'est fait.

Je n'aurai pas le temps de faire le tour de toutes tes remarques. Mais je m'occuperai de celles pour lesquelles aucune réponse technique n'est nécessaire :

- les icônes du bureau ne peuvent pas être superposées : ben, désactive l'alignement&#8230; c'était déjà comme ça depuis&#8230; euh pas 29 ans mais pas loin.
- trier en fonction des tags colorés est un gadget : peut être ne t'es-tu pas aperçu que tu peux créer tes propres mot-clés ?
- pas d'alias dans la barre d'outil : pas nouveau ça, on les place dans la barre latérale

etc, etc.

Je comprends que tu sois déstabilisé par le passage de l'Apple II à une machine récente, car en 29 ans on crée ses habitudes, mais face à ton message je m'interroge :
- troll quelconque auquel il s'agit de ne pas donner suite ?
- 29 ans sur Mac et 1 seul message ici ? mAis bon, tu parles d'alias, alors le doute est permis.
- autre chose ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> *....
> - pas d'alias dans la barre d'outil : pas nouveau ça, on les place dans la barre latérale
> ...*


*

Avec Mavericks je ne sais pas. Mais jusqu'à MountainLion, on peut en mettre également en haut des fenêtres du Finder, et pas uniquement dans la barre latérale

exemple sur MountainLion des raccourcis vers des applications et des dossiers:




*


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Avec Mavericks je ne sais pas. Mais jusqu'à MountainLion, on peut en mettre également en haut des fenêtres du Finder, et pas uniquement dans la barre latérale



Au temps pour moi.
J'ai écrit un peu vite.


----------



## chasse-patates (11 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> *cent balles et un mars ?*
> 
> Voilà, ça c'est fait.
> 
> ...


*
Réponse à da capo*

J'ai demandé une réponse polie et sérieuse. Pas des ricanements d'imbécile qui n'a pas même lu correctement mon message.
Je note que tu as évité de répondre aux sujets techniques. La lecture de tout ton message montre que tu n'en es pas capable, en effet Par exemple :

Quand je parle de *fichiers* qui ne se superposent pas, toi tu parles *d'icônes* !! Une icône est une image, pas un fichier ou un dossier Quand à l'alignement sur le bureau, je connais. Mais il ne s'agit pas de cela
Ceci dit j'ai trouvé la solution ce matin pour superposer des fichiers de type TexEdit, par exemple ou JPG qui n'est pas exactement la même sur Mavericks que sur M.Lion.

Pourquoi parles-tu d'un *Apple II* alors que j'ai précisé que j'ai un *Mac 24" 2009*. Pour me faire passer pour un mec pas à la page ? J'ai pourtant précisé que mon Mountain Lion tournait comme une horloge. 

Tu me dis aussi : "_Je comprends que tu sois déstabilisé par le passage de l'Apple II à une machine récente_" Avec une méchante ironie tu me parles de *machines* alors que je parle de *systèmes* (_passage de Mountain Lion à Mavericks_).. Tu confonds tout, toi ! Lecture rapide, manque d'attention et de compréhension, sans doute.

Tu me réponds que "_ne pas glisser un alias dans la barre d'outils n'est pas nouveau mais qu'on peut le faire dans la barre latérale_" LOL, tu es plus nul que je ne le pensais : tu ne sais donc pas qu'on peut glisser un alias dans la barre d'outils de la fenêtre du Finder depuis fort longtemps ! La honte Mais avec Mavericks il faut effectuer une petite opération de plus, ce que j'ai découvert "tout seul" ce matin. 

Concernant les *tags*, relis mon message et peut-être que tu comprendras. J'ai crée des mots-clés, "pour voir" mais il y a d'autres moyens de tri sur OS X. Je parle aussi de la coloration des noms des fichiers qui se résume à un rond sur Mavericks. Ce qui est moins lisible en terme de présentation et de différenciation.

Pourquoi une remarque sur *mon premier message ici* ? Faut bien commencer. En quoi est-ce risible ?Quant à toi, je lis que tu as posté 14 826 messages !!! Pour dire des fadaises et te moquer des gens ? T'as pas de copine pour être toujours ici ?

Mais je n'ai guère besoin de venir sur le forums chercher des solutions. C'est aussi à cause d'imbéciles comme toi que je viens rarement sur les forums. Et ils pullulent 

Mon message se voulait un témoignage des problèmes que je rencontre avec Mavericks suite à l'appel de MacGeneration ici. Dont je lis actuellement le petit bouquin  mode d'emploi A lire d'autres messages, je note par ailleurs qu'il y a beaucoup de problèmes avec ce Mavericks.

Tu as donc manqué une occasion de fermer ta grande. 

*PS :* _En musique, la locution italienne *da capo*, c'est-à-dire «*depuis le début*», abrégée en D.C., indique que le morceau doit être repris depuis le commencement._

Je te conseille donc de faire da capo avec mon précédent message Et de passer ton chemin.


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

on voit que l'amabilité, et le respect d'autrui sont pas tes qualités principales...



apres 2 messages tu devrais calmer tes ardeurs, nous ne sommes pas la pour te serivr, (c'est un fofo)

enfin bref....


----------



## big41 (11 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Avec Mavericks je ne sais pas. Mais jusqu'à MountainLion, on peut en mettre également en haut des fenêtres du Finder, et pas uniquement dans la barre latérale
> 
> exemple sur MountainLion des raccourcis vers des applications et des dossiers:




Ouaaaaahhh comment on fait ça ? Comment mettre des icônes dans la barre des menus ??? :rose::rose::rose:
Oui je suis un boulet, je ne connaissais pas, ça se met dans le finder ?


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> on voit que l'amabilité, et le respect d'autrui sont pas tes qualités principales...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1.

"J'accepte les commentaires polis et les solutions sérieuses." 
C'est marrant parce que nous c'est l'inverse on accepte que les commentaires agressifs et vulgaires et des solutions rigolotes du genre si tu as un problème il faut appeler un sorcier, tapoter 3 fois en bas à droite de l'écran en restant débout devant son écran et attendre 30 minutes en string en invitant les voisins, filmer le tout, et le mettre sur youtube. 

Bref tu choisis pas les réponses on est pas le SAV d'apple et on est pas payé.

En plus tu es retourné sur moutain  Lion ... donc les solutions elles vont te servir à quoi ???? Vive la logique.


----------



## big41 (11 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> +1.
> 
> "J'accepte les commentaires polis et les solutions sérieuses."
> C'est marrant parce que nous c'est l'inverse on accepte que les commentaires agressifs et vulgaires et des solutions rigolotes du genre si tu as un problème il faut appeler un sorcier, tapoter 3 fois en bas à droite de l'écran en restant débout devant son écran et attendre 30 minutes en string en invitant les voisins.
> ...



Heuhhhh j'ai essayé ta technique et ça marche pas vraiment... 
Par contre les voisins se sont bien fendu la poire


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Ouaaaaahhh comment on fait ça ? Comment mettre des icônes dans la barre des menus ??? :rose::rose::rose:
> Oui je suis un boulet, je ne connaissais pas, ça se met dans le finder ?


Ca se met sur n'importe quelle fenêtre, oui, et c'est donc accessible depuis toutes le fenêtres (du Finder).
Pratique, pour avoir par ex. son dossier Bibliothèque (caché) toujours sous la main


----------



## big41 (11 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca se met sur n'importe quelle fenêtre, oui, et c'est donc accessible depuis toutes le fenêtres (du Finder).
> Pratique, pour avoir par ex. son dossier Bibliothèque (caché) toujours sous la main


Ok Sly mais tu peux me dire comment on fait ? Par MP pour pas polluer ce fil :rose:


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2013)

Sous Mavericks, on peut mettre des raccourcis, mais il faut appuyer avant sur *cmd*...





...et appuyer sur *cmd* pour les faire sortir.


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2013)

chasse-patates a dit:


> *
> - impossible de superposer des fichiers sur le bureau. Essayez et vous verrez. Moi j'en ai besoin pour certaines opérations de copies d'écran.
> *


*



chasse-patates a dit:



Réponse à da capo

Quand je parle de fichiers qui ne se superposent pas, toi tu parles d'icônes !! Une icône est une image, pas un fichier ou un dossier&#8230; Quand à l'alignement sur le bureau, je connais. Mais il ne s'agit pas de cela&#8230;
Ceci dit j'ai trouvé la solution ce matin pour superposer des fichiers de type TexEdit, par exemple ou JPG qui n'est pas exactement la même sur Mavericks que sur M.Lion.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Mais alors, c'est quoi "superposer" ?
Sur le bureau comme tu le dis dans ton premier message ?

Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire ?*


----------



## IceandFire (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
bon après reformatage de mon DD interne dans mon MBP 17...et la perte de temps..bref 
voici que mon lecteur interne de carte SD :ExpressCard Reader F1 (TS-RDF1) n'est pas reconnu...
une idée génial ? merci 

PS : mon imprimante / Scanner Canon MG3100 series ne fonctionne plus non plus... pourtant j'ai DL un nouveau driver...?!


----------



## lasseron (11 Novembre 2013)

Pour l'instant sur mon Mac Book Pro 17'' il y a un gros problème : 
Le lecteur expresscard 34 ne fonctionne plus et je ne peux plus transférer mes photos de mes carte CF via ce lecteur sur DXO.
Ce qui est très problématique vu le flux de photo que je réalise. 
J'espère qu'une mise à jour prochaine résoudra ce problème. J'aimerai revoir également l'image de la timeCapsule à l'écran quand une sauvegarde s'effectue.


----------



## big41 (11 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Sous Mavericks, on peut mettre des raccourcis, mais il faut appuyer avant sur *cmd*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci merci merci 
Super ça fonctionne nickel, encore merci beaucoup, et dire que je ne connaissais pas ça... :rose:


----------



## macrocosme (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

*Sly54*


> pour avoir par ex. son dossier Bibliothèque (caché) toujours sous la main


Depuis Mavericks on peut avoir l'affichage de la bibliothèque :
Finder > Présentation > Afficher les options de présentation.
Cocher la bonne case et le dossier Bibliothèque sera alors directement accessible dans le Finder.


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Novembre 2013)

C'est merveilleux 
Le nombre de "fonctions" dans SL, ML, Mav, qu'on n'utilise jamais et plus ou moins redondantes; mais je suis d'une autre époque (plume sergent major  )
Launchpad, Dock, préférences système, tout ça commence à "conflictuer" soit dans un système propre (clean) soit dans les barrettes mémoire et dans certains cerveaux.
L'important, le primordial dirais-je, c'est qu'on puisse bosser sans ou malgré ces pseudo-progrès.
Que les icones soient plates ou en 3D, que l'on ait un alias des autres applications dans une barre de menu ou ailleurs, alors qu'on a toutes ses applis accessibles en 1/10 de seconde, non mais, où va t'on


----------



## big41 (11 Novembre 2013)

Je crois que j'ai un problème... mais je ne sais pas si c'est du à Mavericks :rose:
Ces derniers temps, j'ai vu l'espace de mon SSD fondre comme neige au soleil :mouais:
En gros j'ai perdu 50Go sans savoir où ???
J'ai lancé "daisy disk" ce soir et il m'a trouvé un dossier appelé ".cleverfiles" qui comporte un sous dossier nommé "hlink.ref" et ce dossier fait 51Go 
Dedans il y a plein de fichier que j'ai effacé depuis bien longtemps 
Il ne me semble pas que ce dossier existait ou du moins était aussi gros du temps de ML.
Quelqu'un aurait une idée de comment le vider et surtout qu'il ne se remplisse plus ???


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Novembre 2013)

Si tu as effacé ces fichiers depuis bien longtemps et qu'ils sont toujours là, faudrait voir à changer de gomme


----------



## da capo (11 Novembre 2013)

Un rapport avec TimeMachine qui créerait des snapshots en attendant la connexion avec le DD ?


----------



## big41 (11 Novembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Si tu as effacé ces fichiers depuis bien longtemps et qu'ils sont toujours là, faudrait voir à changer de gomme




Ouais visiblement faut que je pense à en changer




da capo a dit:


> Un rapport avec TimeMachine qui créerait des snapshots en attendant la connexion avec le DD ?



Peut être, surtout que chaque fois que je connecte mon DDE TM j'ai droit à des sauvegardes de ouf' de 10, 16 ou 8Go alors que j'ai pas l'impression d'en avoir autant rajouté.
Et aussi depuis Mavericks je ne peux plus accéder aux sauvegardes locales sans connecté le DDE TM... :mouais:
Pourtant en désactivant TM ça a pour effet d'affaler ces "locals snapshot", et visiblement là ça ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Novembre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Ces derniers temps, j'ai vu l'espace de mon SSD fondre comme neige au soleil :mouais:
> En gros j'ai perdu 50Go sans savoir où ???
> J'ai lancé "daisy disk" ce soir et il m'a trouvé un dossier appelé ".cleverfiles" qui comporte un sous dossier nommé "hlink.ref" et ce dossier fait 51Go


Apparemment, ça vient de Disk Drill = Need help - SSD mystery vanishing space - Mac OS X - Apple


----------



## big41 (11 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Apparemment, ça vient de Disk Drill = Need help - SSD mystery vanishing space - Mac OS X - Apple


François l'incollable 
Tu es mon Maître 
Mais j'avais trouvé tout seul comme un grand avant 
Je suis en train de faire les manips nécessaires pour virer ce que cette app a laissé trainer derrière elle.
C'est vrai que je l'avais installé pour récupérer des données sur une carte SD et au final ça n'avait pas fonctionné 
Donc oubliez mes interventions sur ce sujet, j'ai pollué ce fil de Mavericks alors qu'il n'est pas en cause 

Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa, mea coulera plus jamais


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Novembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> si je ne me trompe pas
> Maison
> Bibliotheque
> preferences
> ...


Apparemment, sous Mavericks, ll faut relancer la session (ou redémarrer le Mac) pour que les modifications des plist prennent effet (= après une mise à la Corbeille ou une édition du plist avec un logiciel) : 
il y aurait maintenant des caches dédiés aux plist, 
et seule la commande _defaults write_ (dans le Terminal) aurait un effet immédiat sur le plist.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------




big41 a dit:


> François l'incollable
> Tu es mon Maître


Je me plante régulièrement. 
Et tu as trouvé tout seul.


----------



## big41 (11 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je me plante régulièrement.
> Et tu as trouvé tout seul.



Et modeste avec ça


----------



## caissonbulle (11 Novembre 2013)

J'ai un sentiment étrange quant à cette release... par rapport aux précédentes Clean Install qui ne m'ont jamais, jamais posé de problème.

Très, très peu d'informations sur les forums. MacBidouille est aux abonnés absents (les forums sont inaccessibles ces temps-ci et aucune communication sur ces coupures sur le site !!!). YouTube offre toujours les vidéos officielles : aucun intérêt à revoir ces geeks qui mouillent à l'annonce des Tabs du Finder !). Il n'y a qu'ici où on peut avoir quelques retours d'utilisateurs. Merci encore MacG. Onyx ne semble toujours pas fonctionner parfaitement comme son auteur nous en a habitué : c'est vraiment très bizarre !... Apple a du revoir en "très" grande prodondeur son système.

INSTALLATION
Après les précautions d'usage d'archivage et de sauvegarde sur de multiples supports de ma configuration actuelle et grâce à ce long week-end du 11 novembre, j'ai entamé l'installation. Mon système est installé sur un Raid 0 (entrelacé) d'un MacPro 3.33 avec deux disques de 1 To (la grappe a été recréée avec l'utilitaire de disque de Mountain Lion 10.8.5).

Création d'une clef USB avec DiskMaker version 3.0 : mauvaise pioche cette version est boguée et ne permet pas de pouvoir redémarrer la machine SUR la clef. Obligé de recréer ma clef de boot de Mavericks avec la version 3.0.1 de DiskMaker !... Rebelote !...

Redémarrage sur la clef : l'installation n'en finit pas de finir, elle tourne en boucle, incomplète ! Cela après deux essais infructueux. Bizarre !...

J'ai donc redémarré sur une autre clef USB avec Mountain Lion (télécharger en version 10.8.5 depuis l'App Store). L'installation s'est faite sans problème. Après redémarrage en 10.8.5, téléchargement de l'installateur de Mavericks, toujours depuis l'App Store.

L'installation de Mavericks s'est faite sans problème (1 heure environ). J'ai laissé connecté/branché mon scan et mon imprimante Epson pendant l'installation : les deux appareils ont été reconnus, les drivers ont été installés automatiquement et ça fonctionne. 

UTILISATION
Pas de grands changements immédiatement apparents. Le Finder semble garder en mémoire les caractéristiques des fenêtres (je n'utilise plus que PathFinder). C'est un bon début. Toujours un manque de cohérence entre les fenêtres du Finder et les fenêtres d'enregistrement/ouverture. Default Folder (4.6b1) dans sa dernière version bêta fonctionne.

Marrant ! La recherche de fichier (depuis le champ de recherche, en haut de la fenêtre) depuis une même directory entre le Finder et PathFinder ne renvoie pas le même résultat ? Le Finder semble avoir "toujours" moins d'acuité en ne trouvant pas la moitié de ce que pointe PathFinder ! Pathétique !...

Le système me semble aussi réactif qu'après la clean install de Mountain Lion. Par contre iTunes est très, très rapide à l'allumage. NB : zapper la PRAM (5 gongs) m'a donné la même impression de rapidité il y a quelques semaines !

L'utilitaire de disque a du mal à se lancer : lags visuels à l'ouverture. Pas de problème d'affichage du LaunchPad.

QuickLook n'est plus aussi réactif qu'avec Mountain Lion : ça, c'est vraiment très pénalisant. Inopérant avec les fichiers .avi, comme tout le monde l'a remarqué ! L'utilitaire Art View fonctionne bien pour les fichiers Illustrator, PhotoShop et InDesign  ;-)

Ouverture et fermeture des sessions toujours aussi longues... mais ce n'est peut-être pas si handicapant que ça, après tout...

Beaucoup de mal à réintégrer manuellement ma base de donnée des mails. Obligé sous Mountain Lion d'exporter toutes les boîtes aux lettres et de les réimporter dans Mail de Mavericks. Tous mes comptes sont passés en IMAP et fonctionnent. La gestion des signatures semble plus opérante qu'auparavant.

Sinon, je n'ai pas eu de gros problème pour la réinstallation des autres petits logiciels/utilitaires : on peut souvent faire du drag and drop entre systèmes en prenant soin de pointer les bons emplacements (à l'identique) sur les dossiers du système que sont les Préférences, les dossiers Application support... (une recherche sur le nom facilite le pointage).

OPTIMISATION
Monolingual 1.5.8 a viré plus d'un 1.5 Go de langues inutiles pour mon usage. J'ai fait ce nettoyage sur le système vierge de toutes nouvelles applications non Apple. J'ai viré aussi les voices (650 Mo, de mémoire).

Le dossier Desktop Pictures (/Library/Desktop Pictures/) qui contient les fonds d'écran est hyper lourd : 640 Mo (toujours de mémoire). Après réenregistrement en qualité 8 .jpg, il est revenu à 66 Mo (à archiver, certaines images sont très belles). Pourquoi Apple alourdit-elle le système avec ces images, d'autant qu'un autre set d'images de 150 Mo (/Library/Screen Savers/Default Collections/) alourdis encore le bouzin !... Et puis, des images à plus de 5000 pixels de largeur en qualité maximum (12) en .jpg, cela ne sert pas à grand chose.

La version 1.6 de TextEdit (Lion) est toujours fonctionnelle sous Mavericks (je suis toujours agacé avec les fonctions de Versions).

Plex et PlexConnect : j'ai tout simplement replacé les fichiers et dossiers de mon ancien système Mountain Lion dans Mavericks : mon Apple TV (3,2_5.2.1_10B329a) n'a vu que du feu, tout fonctionne parfaitement.

La réinstallation et la mise à jour de la suite CS6 se sont faites sans problème. Et toujours ces 600 Mo de typos : c'est lourd (FontExplorer X 4.0.2 fonctionne sous 10.9).

Cinema 4D R15 semble fonctionner (je dois faire des tests pour voir) : pareil, encéphalogramme plat sur French Cinema4D - Accueil, aucun retour d'utilisateurs ???

Les ressources du système n'ont pas évolué, on peut toujours manuellement changer le look des icônes des dossiers en remplaçant les fichiers .icns...

Pas installé Flash : j'utilise le plug-in FlashToHTML5 et Chrome pour les sites faits en Flash.

Voilà comment passer Un long dimanche (pas de fiançailles malgré l'actualité de ce 11 novembre)...


----------



## edwinn (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je me pose une question... mavericks est t'il compatible avec les écran 3D? perso j'ai un moniteur ASUS VG236H est ce que je peux faire marcher d'une manière ou d'une autre la 3D sur cette écran?

merci


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

edwinn a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je me pose une question... mavericks est t'il compatible avec les écran 3D? perso j'ai un moniteur ASUS VG236H est ce que je peux faire marcher d'une manière ou d'une autre la 3D sur cette écran?
> 
> merci



NON toujours pas, cela doit pas être une priorité pour APPLE d'utiliser la 3D


----------



## IceandFire (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
bon après reformatage de mon DD interne dans mon MBP 17...et la perte de temps..bref 
voici que mon lecteur interne de carte SD :ExpressCard Reader F1 (TS-RDF1) n'est pas reconnu...
une idée génial ? merci 

PS : mon imprimante / Scanner Canon MG3100 series ne fonctionne plus non plus... pourtant j'ai DL un nouveau driver...?!


----------



## Clébert (13 Novembre 2013)

Bon, à mon tour de faire un retour sur cette version.

J'ai commencé avec Snow Léopoard, et je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour passer aux versions suivantes, je n'ai jamais rencontré aucun bug jusque là.

Pour Maverick, installation sans problème, je cherche un peu les différences... je ne vois AUCUN changement positif à part la gestion des multi écrans (et encore, j'en parle après) et un démarrage / temps d'arrêt plus court.

C'est donc là la grosse déception, je liste en vrac:
- lorsque je débranche mon écran principal, les fenêtres des applications ne s'adaptent pas à l'écran du macbook, du coup elles gardent la définition 1920x1200... avec les ascenseurs à rallonge.
- des petits freez par-ci par-là... (j'ai un macbook pro de 2009 avec ssd et 8go de ram), des effets de lourdeur qu'on avait déjà avec Lion et qui se sont accentuées, sans savoir pourquoi (comme un temps de latence lorsqu'on passe d'une application à une autre, par exemple). On est loin de l'annonce d'un OS revu en profondeur et archi rapide.
- impossible d'utiliser le clic principal de la souris logitech dans TimeMachine, ça fonctionnait très bien avant.
- dans des menus comme "ouvrir avec", on a la liste des applications sans les icones
- barre de menus avec des espaces entre les icones, ça peut venir des applications lancées, mais avant ce n'était pas le cas
- itunes qui bloque 30 secondes à chaque fois que je veux afficher toute la musique et dans l'ensemble d'une lenteur insupportable
- les nouveaux tags qui ne permettent plus de différencier correctement les dossiers par couleur, on a maintenant une ridicule pastille à droite, donc sur grand écran à des km du nom du dossier. 
- je continue d'utiliser TotalFinder, je trouve les onglets plus faciles à utiliser sur grand écran que ceux de l'OS, à quand un CMD + X pour déplacer ses fichiers?
- les 8Go utilisés à 100% en permanence et rendent le mac archi lent.
- on ne sait plus quand la sauvegarde TimeMachine se lance

- d'autres trucs qui énervent... la mise à jour de MacPort ne fonctionne plus, il faut tout réinstaller, beaucoup de petits logiciels non mis à jour qui buguent.

Bref, tout comme Mountain Lion, c'est encore de la poudre aux yeux avec rien de révolutionnaire ni même d'intéressant. En gros on a gagné un multi écrans. Ça m'aurait fait mal de payer pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Apparemment, sous Mavericks, ll faut relancer la session (ou redémarrer le Mac) pour que les modifications des plist prennent effet (= après une mise à la Corbeille ou une édition du plist avec un logiciel) :
> il y aurait maintenant des caches dédiés aux plist,
> et seule la commande _defaults write_ (dans le Terminal) aurait un effet immédiat sur le plist.


Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir relancé la session , par contre j'ai du m'y reprendre à 2 fois


----------



## Lord Hades (14 Novembre 2013)

Je confirme les dires de Clébert à propos de l'utilisation de la mémoire.

Comme je l'ai écrit dans une « autre crémerie », mon plus gros problème avec Mavericks est la gestion de la RAM, calamiteuse comparée à Snow Leopard.
En effet, à chaque opération, la RAM « gonfle » sans jamais se vider même après avoir éteint le logiciel. Du coup, je me retrouve vite avec mes 14 Go de RAM entièrement utilisés et tout se met à ramer dans le finder et les applications. Pour faire « redescendre » cette utilisation, je suis donc à chaque fois obligé de faire une réparation des autorisations (Utilitaire disque) voire redémarrer le Mac dans le pire des cas.
Et je ne parle même pas de ce maudit dock que l'on ne peut plus mettre en 2D, grrr.... 

Franchement, la honte vu mon matériel (MacPro 3,1 [2008] Octocore 2,8 GHz, 14 Go de RAM)...
Je précise que j'ai déjà fait les traditionnels resets SMC / PMU / PRAM et autre "sudo purge" (Terminal), etc. sans résultat au niveau amélioration.

Plus ça va, plus je me tâte pour revenir à SL (dont j'ai fait une sauvegarde sur une autre disque avant de passer à Mavericks).


----------



## IceandFire (14 Novembre 2013)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bonjour,
> bon après reformatage de mon DD interne dans mon MBP 17...et la perte de temps..bref
> voici que mon lecteur interne de carte SD :ExpressCard Reader F1 (TS-RDF1) n'est pas reconnu...
> une idée génial ? merci
> ...



Le fin mot de l'histoire....j'ai trouvé sur des forums Américain la réponse, 
en fait c'est le driver de mon lecteur de carte interne Transcend, qui à mis le brun !!! 
donc achtung les amis si vous avez le même lecteur qui du coup est inutilisable actuellement avec Mavericks !
et mr Canon quand tu veux pour les drivers !!


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2013)

Lord Hades a dit:


> En effet, à chaque opération, la RAM « gonfle » sans jamais se vider même après avoir éteint le logiciel. Du coup, je me retrouve vite avec mes 14 Go de RAM entièrement utilisés et tout se met à ramer dans le finder et les applications. Pour faire « redescendre » cette utilisation, je suis donc à chaque fois obligé de faire une réparation des autorisations (Utilitaire disque) voire redémarrer le Mac dans le pire des cas.


Pour faire baisser la RAM consommée, au pire quitter la session puis l'ouvrir de nouveau devrait fonctionner (_devrait_ s'il n'y a pas de bug dans la gestion la mémoire, bien sûr).
Même si la mémoire est mal gérée, je ne vois pas le rapport avec la réparation des autorisations.





Lord Hades a dit:


> Plus ça va, plus je me tâte pour revenir à SL (dont j'ai fait une sauvegarde sur une autre disque avant de passer à Mavericks).


Sur ton MacPro 2008, Mountain Lion me semble un très bon OS.


----------



## Lord Hades (14 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Même si la mémoire est mal gérée, je ne vois pas le rapport avec la réparation des autorisations.


Je t'avouerai, moi non plus. Mais pour l'avoir fait (et le faire) plusieurs fois, je peux te dire que ça a un effet dans plus de 90% des cas. Et ne me demande pas pourquoi car je n'en sais absolument rien.





Sly54 a dit:


> Sur ton MacPro 2008, Mountain Lion me semble un très bon OS.


Mouais. Je suis passé de mon vieux Snow Leopard à Mavericks pour faire évolué mon système mais surtout que Maverick était « vendu » pour être bien plus rapide et mieux géré que Lion et Mountain Lion. Je ne connais pas bien ML mais pour avoir une fois déjà fait une catastrophique upgrade vers Lion (le plus mauvais MacOS X pour Intel qu'il m'ait été donné de voir), on ne m'y reprendra pas une seconde fois.


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Novembre 2013)

Au début j'avais très peu de mémoire disponible, maintenant je suis à 3,75 go de libre sur 8GO, c'est à ni rien comprendre. Toujours la même utilisation. Et j'ai pas réparé les autorisations.

En tout cas je vois aucune amélioration de fluidité de manière générale et c'est même plutôt l'inverse, j'ai des fichier texte qui rame avec texte edit et pas word, bref décidément.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2013)

Lord Hades a dit:


> JMouais. Je suis passé de mon vieux Snow Leopard à Mavericks pour faire évolué mon système mais surtout que Maverick était « vendu » pour être bien plus rapide et mieux géré que Lion et Mountain Lion. Je ne connais pas bien ML mais pour avoir une fois déjà fait une catastrophique upgrade vers Lion (le plus mauvais MacOS X pour Intel qu'il m'ait été donné de voir), on ne m'y reprendra pas une seconde fois.


Je te comprends : j'ai volontairement évité Lion pour passer à ML en 10.8.1 ou 10.8.2.

Pour Mavericks, j'attend que le gros bugs soient résolus (10.9.2 ??)


----------



## dom3544 (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Pour ma part, Mavericks installe depuis maintenant 3 semaines, je constate:
- Macbook Pro 13' peut être un peu plus rapide mais c'est pas transcendant.
- Probleme avec Mail/Gmail du coup passe a Thunderbird avec grand plaisir.
- Par contre problème beaucoup plus important avec iMessage dans la barre de notification, car si je reçois un message et que je réponds, mon Mac devient quasi inopérant après. Seule solution est de redémarrer le Mac pour que tout revienne a la normale.Y a t il une solution a ce problème ?


----------



## Milorad (14 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous,

je viens de passer sur Maverick. Tout semble bien se passer sauf avec Mail. Celle-ci se comporte mal. Par exemple:
Mail ne répond plus quand j'aimerais répondre à un message. Je dois forcer à quitter. D'autres problèmes que je n'ai pas réussi à déclencher.


----------



## Lord Hades (14 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je te comprends : j'ai volontairement évité Lion pour passer à ML en 10.8.1 ou 10.8.2.
> 
> Pour Mavericks, j'attend que le gros bugs soient résolus (10.9.2 ??)


Oh que oui, je pense que le système commencera à être véritablement opérant dans deux ou trois mises-à-jour.




Milorad a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> je viens de passer sur Maverick. Tout semble bien se passer sauf avec Mail. Celle-ci se comporte mal. Par exemple:
> Mail ne répond plus quand j'aimerais répondre à un message. Je dois forcer à quitter. D'autres problèmes que je n'ai pas réussi à déclencher.


Pour ma part, j'ai toujours trouvé que le Mail d'Apple était une grosse bouse (à mon boulot, je suis passé par toutes les versions depuis Panther) avec une interface pas terrible, des réglages mal foutus et une gestion des pièces jointes pour le moins "curieuse".

C'est pour cela que chez moi sur mon Mac, c'est exclusivement celui de Microsoft Office, Outlook (anciennement Entourage), et ça fonctionne au poil.


----------



## dom3544 (14 Novembre 2013)

Milorad a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> je viens de passer sur Maverick. Tout semble bien se passer sauf avec Mail. Celle-ci se comporte mal. Par exemple:
> Mail ne répond plus quand j'aimerais répondre à un message. Je dois forcer à quitter. D'autres problèmes que je n'ai pas réussi à déclencher.



Bonjour, J'ai vu une mise a jour qui devait corriger le problème avec Mail
Sinon pour ma part j'utilise maintenant Thunderbird qui est parfait et en plus gratuit.


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Novembre 2013)

dom3544 a dit:


> Sinon pour ma part j'utilise maintenant Thunderbird qui est parfait et en plus gratuit.



Et Mail, c'est payant ?


----------



## gmaa (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Mail vient avec l'OS.


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mail vient avec l'OS.



*Nouvoul* fait de l'humour. Quoique ?


----------



## dom3544 (15 Novembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Et Mail, c'est payant ?



Ben non mais ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2013)

Perso,je continue mon essai Mavericks sans applications Apple Ça m'amuse et pour reprendre une phrase célèbre 
Ça marche


----------



## ergu (15 Novembre 2013)

Milorad a dit:


> D'autres problèmes que je n'ai pas réussi à déclencher.



C'est terrible, ça - où va-t-on si on ne peut plus déclencher des problèmes ?!?


----------



## NIFUR (17 Novembre 2013)

La solution  pour l'installation arrêtée par le système est la suivante:

1/S'assurer d'une liaison internet fiable (câble ethernet?)
2/réparer les permissions (ONYX ou utilitaire de disque)
3/"L'installer" n'est jamais "écrasé" par un re-téléchargement via l'AppStore  il faut d'abord sur Launchpad aller sur l'icône de "l'installer" toujours existant, en appuyant sur la touche ALT, celle-ci "gigote", cliquer sur la petite croix pour l'éffacer
4/relancer le téléchargement... et ça marche ( 90 minutes environ)


----------



## popvinc (18 Novembre 2013)

Plus aucun son avec VLC que du bonheur...


----------



## rabortx (18 Novembre 2013)

hello

réception nouvel Imac 27"  fusion drive  vendredi
1ere surprise , pas de Mavericks inside  un 10.8.4 tout frais
mise a jour Mavericks par dessus aucun problème
carte son M-audio reconnu garage band et logic ok
démarrage instantané que du bonheur 

RabortX


----------



## NIFUR (19 Novembre 2013)

j'ai constaté que Maverick ne fait plus fonctionner QUICKLOOK qui est si pratique, avec les fichiers AVI, FLV etc.. et PPS. En effet cela est dû à l'arrêt de développement de PERIAN . Qui prendra la relève???  Quicktime X en est la cause car incomplet dans son développement, il faudrait revenir à Quicktime 7 à minima.

Quant à XVideoServiceThief il ne fonctionne plus.

Enfin MISSION CONTROL ne permet plus la combinaison Ctrl 1 ou CTRL 2 etc..pour changer d'écran. Seuls Ctrl Droite ou gauche sont possibles, donc retour au passé de MAC OS X.


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Novembre 2013)

popvinc a dit:


> Plus aucun son avec VLC que du bonheur...



Hum j'ai eu également des problèmes de son avec des vidéos importées de mon smartphone windows phone, aucun problème sur PC mais pas avec VLC où il y avait également des problèmes, mais avec le lecteur sur windows ... première fois de ma vie que j'arrive pas à lire correctement une vidéo avec VLC et où je suis obligé de passer par le lecteur windows.

Vu que c'était une vidéo d'un concert c'est un peu embêtant de pas avoir le son, mais peut être il faut la convertir, j'ai essayé c'est mieux, mais le son coupe à partir d'une certaine durée. 

Bref regarde l'origine de la vidéo, tu auras peut être une explication


----------



## popvinc (20 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Hum j'ai eu également des problèmes de son avec des vidéos importées de mon smartphone windows phone, aucun problème sur PC mais pas avec VLC où il y avait également des problèmes, mais avec le lecteur sur windows ... première fois de ma vie que j'arrive pas à lire correctement une vidéo avec VLC et où je suis obligé de passer par le lecteur windows.
> 
> Vu que c'était une vidéo d'un concert c'est un peu embêtant de pas avoir le son, mais peut être il faut la convertir, j'ai essayé c'est mieux, mais le son coupe à partir d'une certaine durée.
> 
> Bref regarde l'origine de la vidéo, tu auras peut être une explication



Merci, je me sens moins seul  et bien écoute c'est également la première fois que VLC me fait ce coup là! l'origine de mes vidéos est correcte puisque ce sont des vidéos déjà lues que j'essaye de visionner ( film en avi qui étaient très bien lues sous Mountain Lion...)


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2013)

popvinc a dit:


> Merci, je me sens moins seul  et bien écoute c'est également la première fois que VLC me fait ce coup là! *l'origine de mes vidéos est correcte puisque ce sont des vidéos déjà lues* que j'essaye de visionner ( film en avi qui étaient très bien lues sous Mountain Lion...)



Tout faux, mais si tu parles d'un DVD original OK. En dehors de ça, tout ce qui est copie n'est pas assujettie à une norme précise, et comme la copie personnelle n'est pas illégale, encore faut-il savoir avec quoi la copie a été faite.

Il est un fait que Quiclook de Mavericks ainsi que VLC posent un problème _(pour le moment)_, mais ce sont des logiciels gratuits respectant des normes précises. Les bonnes habitudes sont une chose, mais ça, c'était avant.


----------



## gallean (21 Novembre 2013)

j'ai préféré attendre un peu avant de donner mon avis :
- roue multi colore parfois (et dans ces cas la le finder figé)
- plus lent au démarrage que ML (malgré les quelques optimisations que j'ai pu faire 
- super juste avec 4Go de ram 
pour info : mbp 2012 4go de ram crucial m500 480Go


----------



## nemrod22 (21 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part j'utilise Office, vlc, Airmail, Picturesque et Pixelmator qui comme chacun le sait ne font pas partit du package de Mavericks et franchement je m'en porte pas plus mal 
Par contre passer à 8 go de ram me semble une évidence pour une utilisation confortable de Mavericks.


----------



## manustyle (23 Novembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas si ça vient de mon MBP qui se fait vieux (2009) mais Maverick est super lent.

Notamment l'ouverture des pages web.  J'hésite a repasser a un système plus ancien.


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2013)

manustyle a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça vient de mon MBP qui se fait vieux (2009) mais Maverick *est super lent*.
> 
> Notamment l'ouverture des pages web.  J'hésite a repasser a un système plus ancien.



Problème quasi certain après une installation par dessus un ancien OS X. Perso, je ne fais jamais de MAJ majeure lorsqu'on change de version. Toujours une clean install.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Problème quasi certain après une installation par dessus un ancien OS X. Perso, je ne fais jamais de MAJ majeure lorsqu'on change de version. Toujours une clean install.



Perso, jamais de clean install et .... jamais de problèmes particuliers !


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Perso, jamais de clean install et .... jamais de problèmes particuliers !



Tu fais parti des 5 % qui passent à travers.  Moi non plus, je n'ai eu aucun problème, mais par principe, je repars toujours sur une base saine.


----------



## gmaa (23 Novembre 2013)

2 MàJ SL et ML et pas Clean Install : Pas de souci.

Clone avant bascule au cas où...

Nettoyage et migration des "vieilles" applis ppc (leurs données vers applis pouvant les lire)?


----------



## canard92 (27 Novembre 2013)

Maverick n'est pas si mal mais j'ai en revanche des soucis et j'y trouve des inconvénients 

Sur Mac 27" problèmes de blocage probablement du à la température de l'engin ce qui n'arrivait pas avec léopard, ou Snow ou lion 

Des tags dans le Finder moins visibles et pratiques que les ex - étiquettes :hein:

Moniteur d'activité moins intéressant que sur les versions précédentes : graphiques et infos moins lisibles et plus venant quand un logiciel plante on ne peut ici le fermer en force ... et quand l'accès à cette fonction via la pomme il reste à éteindre l'appareil avec l'interrupteur... un peu triste 

Cafouillage avec les sauvegardes de time machine sur un disque "capsule" espace libre 1 Gi mais il demande souvent de reprendre toute la sauvegarde qui elle ne nécessite pas 1Gi sur ce disque de 2 Gi !
Saisie dans ical moins pratique qu'auparavant

points positifs 
la gestion des mots de passe de trousseau plus intégré quand on a plusieurs machines 
bonne synchro de Pages 
bonne actualisation de la lecture sur iBooks 

Bref un constat mitigé  et des logiciels mal à jour (antidote)


----------



## PDD (28 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part j'ai gardé mon MBPR 15" mid 2012 sous ML car cette machine va parfaitement bien. Mon précédent MBP 15" (intel core 2 duo) sous SL a été passé sous Mavericks et semble plus réactif avec une autonomie de la batterie (d'origine) un peu améliorée, mon petit fils qui l'utilise n'a encore aucun problème d'utilisation.


----------



## popvinc (3 Décembre 2013)

Après avoir fait une clean Install ( j'ai installé au départ Mavericks par dessus Lion), mon mac est plus rapide  cependant je note un problème de trackpad dans le défilement vertical dans le Finder ( suis je le seul???) ainsi qu'à problème avec l'app Boom pour booster le son... pour le reste mon mac tourne super bien...

Edit: Problème de Trackpad résolu après redémarrage


----------



## PDD (3 Décembre 2013)

popvinc a dit:


> Après avoir fait une clean Install ( j'ai installé au départ Mavericks par dessus Lion), mon mac est plus rapide  cependant je note un problème de trackpad dans le défilement vertical dans le Finder ( suis je le seul???) ainsi qu'à problème avec l'app Boom pour booster le son... pour le reste mon mac tourne super bien...
> 
> Edit: Problème de Trackpad résolu après redémarrage


J'ai ce problème aussi avec le défilement vertical de mon nouveau Mac Book Pro Rétina 13", Apple qui connait ce problème ne semble pas encore avoir de solution...


----------



## Azety (3 Décembre 2013)

tain les mecs .... c'est quand qu'ils nous sortent une MAJ ?

Je commence à avoir trop de jeux et logiciels qui me demande de lâcher Snow Leopard .... Vais pas acheter Lion tout de même nomdidiou


----------



## elkangooo (4 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

De mon côté, pas de soucis particuliers avec Maverick qui fonctionne plutôt pas mal sur mon iMac 2008 et mon Macbook Pro mid-2009.

J'ai par contre noté un comportement différent quant à la gestion des disques externes FW800 auto-alimentés après l'éjection.

Typiquement, sur les versions précédentes d'OS X, lorsque que je demandais l'éjection du disque dur externe branché au port FW du Macbook Pro, celui-ci s'arrêtait de tourner presque immédiatement.

Depuis Maverick, ce n'est plus le cas. Le disque est bien éjecté/démonté, mais celui continue à fonctionner. Lorsque je débranche le câble FW, je peux clairement entendre le moteur du disque s'arrêter. 

J'ai effectué l'essai avec plusieurs disques auto-alimentés, le comportement est identique.

Ce n'est pas un problème en soi, mais c'était plus pour vérifier si d'autres avaient constaté ce comportement, ou si je devais plutôt regarder du côté de mes réglages systèmes.

En attendant, bonne journée à tous.


----------



## nemrod22 (4 Décembre 2013)

popvinc a dit:


> cependant je note un problème de trackpad dans le défilement vertical dans le Finder ( suis je le seul???) ainsi qu'à problème avec l'app Boom pour booster le son... pour le reste mon mac tourne super bien...



J'ai eu ce problème aussi avec boom; je l'ai retéléchargé sur le site de l'éditeur et tout est rentré dans l'ordre (il te crée un dossier Boom dans le dossier "Application".


----------



## Entrefilet (5 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
A la lecture du forum, je dois faire partie des 5% qui n'ont pas eu de pb d'installation au passage de 10.8 à Mavericks en passant par une mise à jour simple, à part la lenteur à ouvrir les logiciels. 
Qui saura me dire si l'ajout de mémoire pourra améliorer la vitesse ? (actuellement 4Go, sur iMac mi-2011)

Curiosité : le trackpad devient fou parfois... 
Amicalement à tous.


----------



## Mister_SdV (5 Décembre 2013)

Hello a tous,
MacBook Air 2013 acheté en octobre. Rien a signaler jusqu'au passage sous Maverick ( sans clean install) sortie de longue veille , après avoir refermé mon mac le soir et rouvert le matin, impossible de l'allumer autrement qu'avec une combinaison de touche. 3 appels au SAV, différentes manip qui n'ont rien réglé. Mieux encore : hier matin je teste à nouveau la sortie de veille : rien. Je referme l'écran, mets mon Mac dans mon sac pour l'emmener au taff et rappeler le niveau 2 du SAV. Arrivée au boulot je sors l'ordi de mon sac : il est tout chaud comme s'il s'était allumé mais avec l'écran fermé. Appel au niveau 2 : réinstallez tous en supprimant auparavant toutes les données... 
J'ai donc suivi ce conseil et hier soir c'est parti pour le téléchargement de l'os. Un truc qui m'a surpris : c'est mountain lion qui s'installe et non directement Maverick ? Pas encore stable ?
Bref, je n'installe rien d'autre. J'utilise un peu mon Mac. Je le mets en veille en rabattant l'écran et vais me coucher.
Ce matin j'ouvre ..... Tadam ! Sortie de veille quasi immédiate. Je penche donc pour un blem de Maverick qui est sensé encore mieux gérer l'autonomie, bien que des problèmes similaires semblaient déjà se produire il y a deux ans...
Vais continuer à voir si ça recommence mais j'ai clairement constaté ce dysfonctionnement depuis Maverick.


----------



## gmaa (8 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Globalement OK pour moi.

*MAIS*

Obsolescence chez Apple d'un scanner Canon LiDE 25 - Solution trouvée (sur le net) en exhumant un vieux driver...

Synchronisation entre iPhone et iMac avec *passage obligé* par iCloud...

Sans compter les migrations de logiciels pour rester compatible format de données...


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Décembre 2013)

Mister_SdV a dit:


> Hello a tous,
> MacBook Air 2013 acheté en octobre. Rien a signaler jusqu'au passage sous Maverick ( sans clean install) sortie de longue veille , après avoir refermé mon mac le soir et rouvert le matin, impossible de l'allumer autrement qu'avec une combinaison de touche. 3 appels au SAV, différentes manip qui n'ont rien réglé. Mieux encore : hier matin je teste à nouveau la sortie de veille : rien. Je referme l'écran, mets mon Mac dans mon sac pour l'emmener au taff et rappeler le niveau 2 du SAV. Arrivée au boulot je sors l'ordi de mon sac : il est tout chaud comme s'il s'était allumé mais avec l'écran fermé. Appel au niveau 2 : réinstallez tous en supprimant auparavant toutes les données...
> J'ai donc suivi ce conseil et hier soir c'est parti pour le téléchargement de l'os. Un truc qui m'a surpris : c'est mountain lion qui s'installe et non directement Maverick ? Pas encore stable ?
> Bref, je n'installe rien d'autre. J'utilise un peu mon Mac. Je le mets en veille en rabattant l'écran et vais me coucher.
> ...



ML est "pré-installé"* c'est ton OS d'origine, pour installer directement Maverick il faut le télécharger et booter avec une clef usb par exemple.

*Il n'est pas sur ton SSD mais il va téléchargement automatiquement ML.


----------



## zigonord (9 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, je viens de migrer sous Maverick,
le scanner de mon imprimante HP C4390 ne marche plus depuis la migration: "erreur 30" (l'imprimante marche); si quelqu'un a une solution...
J'ai aussi perdu l'utiisation de photostudio, mais ça je m'y attendais (powerPC) 
merci


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2013)

zigonord a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens de migrer sous Maverick,
> le scanner de mon imprimante HP C4390 ne marche plus depuis la migration: "erreur 30" (l'imprimante marche); si quelqu'un a une solution...
> J'ai aussi perdu l'utiisation de photostudio, mais ça je m'y attendais (powerPC)
> merci


Contacter HP pour savoir s'ils ont mis leurs drivers à jour pour Mavericks 

Sur ce pas de sauvegarde pour revenir en arrière ?


----------



## franpasc (18 Décembre 2013)

ia orana,

Après une installation sur un SSD samsung neuf, tout va bien...
Quelques mises à jour plus tard (iLife), l'autonomie est un peu plus importante et tout fonctionne bien... Tout ?
Juste un petit truc TRÈS énervant... mais alors, TRÈS !
Impossible de redémarrer ou d'arrêter par le menu ou par le clavier...
donc, impossible de faire des MàJ d'OSX...
Des idées ?
Bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (18 Décembre 2013)

franpasc a dit:


> Impossible de redémarrer ou d'arrêter par le menu ou par le clavier...


Vérifier avec le Moniteur d'activité qu'il n'y ait pas un process bloqué (écrit en rouge).


----------



## marnie (18 Décembre 2013)

Depuis la dernière mise à jour 10.9.1, impossible de "lire" des vidéos ni de visionner un film avec VLC 
 "Accélération OpenGL non supportée sur votre Mac
Votre Mac n'a pas l'accélération Quartz Extreme, qui est nécessaire pour la sortie vidéo. Cela peut cependant fonctionner mais bien plus lentement et avec des résultats non prévus."

Que faire ?

VIDIA GeForce 9400 :

  Jeu de composants :    NVIDIA GeForce 9400
  Type :    Processeur graphique (GPU)
  Bus :    PCI
  VRAM (totale) :    256 Mo
  Fournisseur :    NVIDIA (0x10de)
  Identifiant du périphérique :    0x0869
  Identifiant de révision :    0x00b1
  Révision de la ROM :    3454
  Moniteurs :
iMac :
  Type de moniteur :    LCD
  Résolution :    1920 x 1080
  Profondeur de pixels :    Couleurs 32 bits (ARGB8888)
  Moniteur principal :    Oui
  Miroir :    Désactivé
  Connecté :    Oui
  Intégré :    Oui

Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## macsouille (18 Décembre 2013)

bonjours a tous,

J'utilise un Imac 21" qui à fait du lion et du léopard... et maintenant mavericks.

Avant j'utilisait beaucoup l'application "messages" qui me permettait d'envoyer des sms à mes amis en iMessage depuis mon Imac... depuis que je suis passé sous Mavericks cette appli est toujours présente mais ne fonctionne plus du tout, lorsque je l'ouvre j'ai un rapport d'erreur qui s'affiche et je doit quitter... 

Savez vous pourquoi? 

Je trouve que ces derniers temps Apple ne marque pas des points avec leurs mises a jours scabreuses que ce soit Imac ou Iphone...

Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2013)

Et ce message d'erreur, ce serait quoi, au juste ? Parce que si, avec lui, on n'est pas sûr de pouvoir t'aider, sans lui, on est sûr de ne pas pouvoir t'aider.


----------



## franpasc (18 Décembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Vérifier avec le Moniteur d'activité qu'il n'y ait pas un process bloqué (écrit en rouge).



ia orana,

Hélas, non ! Rien de bloqué...
merci.
j'irais bien voir un store, mais le plus près est à 4000 km


----------



## boddy (18 Décembre 2013)

franpasc a dit:


> j'irais bien voir un store, mais le plus près est à 4000 km




Un peu plus près de toi.


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2013)

boddy a dit:


> Un peu plus près de toi.


Cela fait toujours rêver...


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Décembre 2013)

franpasc a dit:


> ia orana,
> 
> Hélas, non ! Rien de bloqué...
> merci.
> j'irais bien voir un store, mais le plus près est à 4000 km



Même si ce n'est pas écrit en rouge il est possible qu'un logiciel bloque l'extinction, bien souvent c'est un logiciel pas utilisé qui consomme de la mémoire vive de manière anormale. (100 mo au lieu de 2 mo par exemple).

Perso j'avais eu ça avec des logiciels blackberry. 

Par logiciel j'entends également tout ce qui va avec ....


----------



## Farkas (19 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis récemment passé de Mac OS 10.8 ML à 10.9 Mavericks et je le regrette un peu quand même... (j'ai fait une clean install avec clé USB bootable)

Voici ce que j'ai constaté par rapport à l'usage que j'en fais (architecture et infographie) :

Ce qui est mieux qu'avant : 
+ mise à jour de la suite iWork intéressante
+ App Nap permet de mieux optimiser les performances

Ce qui est moins bien qu'avant : 
- Démarrage et extinction plus lents.
- Le Finder plante de temps en temps et se relance tout seul.
- Parfois, la fonction "Coup d'&#339;il" (barre d'espace) ne veut plus fonctionner, obligé de relancer le Finder pour la réactiver.
- L'affichage "Coverflow" dans le Finder n'est pas nécessairement rafraichit quand je supprime/déplace/renomme/ouvre  des fichiers ou dossiers, très dangereux quand je gère mes photos car la photo sélectionné dans coverflow ne correspond pas à la photo sélectionné dans le finder, du coup je peux supprimer les mauvaises !
- Le système de tag avec un petit point de couleur n'est pas des plus efficace, c'était bien plus visible en surlignant le fichier
- En utilisant une série d'autres logiciels, la fonction Fichier/ouvrir fait apparaître une fenêtre du finder pour y trouver le fichier à ouvrir. Depuis que j'ai installé Mavericks, cette fenêtre disparaît toute seule lorsque j'ouvre un dossier dans ce dialogue ! Je suis obligé de recommencer plusieurs fois et de préférence rapidement avant que ça se ferme tout seul...
- Une des fonctions de ma souris Cyborg MMO7 déconne un peu depuis l'installation de Mavericks.

Ce qui n'a rien apporté :
- L'application Plan. Elle est légèrement plus fluide que Google Earth, mais n'apporte rien de plus. Au contraire, Google Earth présente plus de bâtiments en 3D, plus d'informations, et intègre la fonction StreeVieuw, sans parler de toutes les autres possibilités (fonds marins, constellations, lune, mars, ...). Bref useless à mon sens. :mouais:


Voilà... Si Apple ne se décide pas à faire une mise à jour qui résoudra tous les problèmes liés au Finder, j'envisagerai de revenir sous Mountain Lion (installé par défaut que j'ai acheté l'iMac), mais comment faire ? Je n'ai même pas reçu de DVD bootable vu qu'ils ont viré le lecteur DVD...

Désolé Apple, pour moi Maverick c'est pas du tout un cadeau... 

PS: Je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de lire vos 43 pages de commentaires, pour voir si qqn d'autre rencontre les mêmes soucis que moi.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Décembre 2013)

Farkas a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> *Voilà... Si Apple ne se décide pas à faire une mise à jour qui résoudra tous les problèmes liés au Finder, j'envisagerai de revenir sous Mountain Lion (installé par défaut que j'ai acheté l'iMac), mais comment faire ? Je n'ai même pas reçu de DVD bootable vu qu'ils ont viré le lecteur DVD...*
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,

Sans vouloir être pessimiste mais si tu as installé Mavericks sans avoir fait un clone de ML au préalable, ou avoir fait une sauvegarde TM je crains fort que tu ne puisses revenir en arrière:mouais:

L'installation de Mavericks a créé un nouvel "Recovery HD" écrasant celui qui aurait pu te permettre de revenir à ML 

De toute façon se lancer dans l'installation d'un nouveau système sans sauvegarde du précédent c'est comme sauter en parachute d'un avion sans parachute:hein:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Décembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sans vouloir être pessimiste mais si tu as installé Mavericks sans avoir fait un clone de ML au préalable, ou avoir fait une sauvegarde TM je crains fort que tu ne puisses revenir en arrière&#8230;:mouais:
> 
> L'installation de Mavericks a créé un nouvel "Recovery HD" écrasant celui qui aurait pu te permettre de revenir à ML&#8230;


Dans notre forum cette semaine, un intervenant racontait être revenu à 10.8 en passant par l'Internet Recovery de son Mac vendu sous 10.8 : ça m'a étonné = je pensais que Recovery, Internet ou pas, réinstallait le dernier système installé et pas celui d'origine, mais, après tout, si on repartitionne son disque interne, il est possible que la carte-mère renvoie au système d'origine du Mac.
(Internet Recovery, c'est Cmd+Alt+R, et ça siège dans la carte-mère)


@Farkas : si seul ton Finder te fait des misères, cherche un de tes logiciels tiers à mettre à jour pour devenir compatible avec 10.9 
(je pense à hubic et Google Drive qui ont fait crasher le Finder dans leurs versions précédentes : en architecture et infographie, il peut y en avoir d'autres de ce genre).

Repartitionner ton Mavericks veut dire d'abord sauvegarder tes données, bien sûr.


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Décembre 2013)

Farkas a dit:


> Je suis récemment passé de Mac OS 10.8 ML à 10.9 Mavericks et je le regrette un peu quand même... (j'ai fait une clean install avec clé USB bootable)
> *Moi pas de clean install, juste màj automatique*
> 
> Ce qui est mieux qu'avant :
> ...


*Eh bien prends ton temps et relis les 43 pages*


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Décembre 2013)

La pseudo clean install qui consiste à effacer Macintosh HD, à installer le nouvel OS, puis à migrer les données de l'ancien OS ne donne pas vraiment de meilleurs résultats que la simple mise à niveau.

La vraie clean install qui oblige à réinstaller de frais chaque application-pilote-plugin-etc oblige à vérifier la compatibllité de chaque élément avant de l'insérer dans le nouvel OS : là, on a le bon moyen d'éviter les interférences.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Décembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La vraie clean install qui oblige à réinstaller de frais chaque application-pilote-plugin-etc oblige à vérifier la compatibllité de chaque élément avant de l'insérer dans le nouvel OS : là, on a le bon moyen d'éviter les interférences.


Toutafé 
Vu que c'est long et contraignant, à faire un OS sur deux (clean install pour SL - simple install pour Lion - clean install pour ML - etc.)


----------



## noerubiks (19 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, la mise à jour 10.9.1 a corrigé l'on problème principale sur le changement de session et autre : parfait !


----------



## nemrod22 (20 Décembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Toutafé
> Vu que c'est long et contraignant, à faire un OS sur deux (clean install pour SL - simple install pour Lion - clean install pour ML - etc.)



Tout à fait aussi


----------



## rbart (20 Décembre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> *Dans notre forum cette semaine, un intervenant racontait être revenu à 10.8 en passant par l'Internet Recovery de son Mac vendu sous 10.8 : ça m'a étonné = je pensais que Recovery, Internet ou pas, réinstallait le dernier système installé et pas celui d'origine, mais, après tout, si on repartitionne son disque interne, il est possible que la carte-mère renvoie au système d'origine du Mac.
> (Internet Recovery, c'est Cmd+Alt+R, et ça siège dans la carte-mère)*
> 
> ...


Je confirme, c'est comme ça que j'ai repassé mon iMac late 2012 en Mountain Lion.
CMD+R retéléchargeait Mavericks
CMD+ALT+R a remis ML.

Maintenant que la 10.9.1 est sortie, je suis tenté de le remettre ...
Le principal bug que j'avais concernait les fenetres qui se mettaient hors de l'écran au changement de session ou sortie de veille.
Plus les lenteurs mail avec gmail, lenteurs quickview ...


----------



## markenri (20 Décembre 2013)

Avant, je me retrouvais, épisodiquement, quelque soit le logiciel utilisé, et depuis fort longtemps, avec une jolie petite roue multicolore, qui tournait, tournait, sur un écran totalement figé,...
Avant, cette roue pouvait être remplacée par la flèche de la souris que je pouvais déplacer, mais qui n'avait plus aucune action sur rien,...
Avant, l'écran pouvait devenir gris, ou strié, instantanément,...
Avant, le disque pouvait se mettre à gratter, gratter, gratter, ralentissant, voire interdisant toute autre activité,...
Avant, donc, je devais arrêter à la sauvage, puis redémarrer, entre deux fois par jour, et une fois par semaine. J'avais bien sûr fait tous les forums et autres sites d'aide, y compris celui-ci, essayé toutes les procédures proposées, lu tous les messages de la console (auxquels je ne comprenais absolument rien), fait tous les tests matériels possibles, réinstallé de manière clean, mais surtout constaté que l'on était un certain nombre à avoir les mêmes soucis,...
J'avais pratiquement décidé de le changer, et de refourguer mon Imac 2008 à la Fédération Nationale d'Achat des Cadres qui le reprenait encore 350 (de deux choses l'une: ou ils ne s'apercevaient de rien, ou ils me disaient ce qu'il avait!), 
Mais ça, c'était avant...

...Mavericks!
(et, semble-t-il, depuis SL, ce que disaient certains dans des forums, mais après être passé à Lion puis ML, je n'y croyais plus, et pensais, comme d'autre, que c'était la carte graphique qui flanchait)

Tout fonctionne à merveille, et plutôt plus vite... qu'avant!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Décembre 2013)

markenri a dit:


> Tout fonctionne à merveille, et plutôt plus vite... qu'avant!


Il y a donc des miracles à Saint-Sulpice !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Décembre 2013)

Ça y est, j'ai basculé la machine principale.

Mavericks est une tuerie ! :love:

Le partage d'écran entre mes différentes machines (ML ou Snow) n'a jamais été aussi simple. 

Le zoom intelligent dans Quicklook ! :style:


----------



## JMMoulin (21 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, je vous confirme que cdm+alt+R redemarre en Marevik !

Pour ma part je souhaite revenir en arrière (ML) car ne souhaite pas la réplication en Icloud qui devient un acte volontaire (obligé) pour offrir ses données à Apple. C'est vrai que les données sont déjà aux US par la NSA voire l'état français qui hape tout dans les tuyaux, mais de là à rendre obligatoire ce don par l'utilisation d'un OS c'est trop 1984 ! (à lire c'est pas gros)
Par conséquent je recherche un disk system ML sain, quelqu'un peut-il me dire où je pourrais trouver cela sachant que j'ai une sauvegarde sur un NAS pour récupérer mes données utilisateur

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2013)

JMMacphoto a dit:


> Par conséquent je recherche un disk system ML sain, quelqu'un peut-il me dire où je pourrais trouver cela sachant que j'ai une sauvegarde sur un NAS pour récupérer mes données utilisateur


Je crois que tu dois appeler Apple, expliquer ton désir. Apple peut ensuite t'envoyer un code pour télécharger ML.


----------



## franpasc (22 Décembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Cela fait toujours rêver...



Oui.. Hélas... ils sont particulièrement 'vendeurs' et fort peu 'réparateurs'
à priori, j'en sais (au moins) autant qu'eux... Misère !

Je viens de tester cmd+alt+R et rien ne se passe...
Toujours pas de redémarrage.
Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Farkas (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous

La mise à jour Mac OS 9.1 a résolu tous mes problèmes liés au Finder (et donc aussi quick look). Le reste étant mineur, je reste sous Maverick 



Dos Jones a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Sans vouloir être pessimiste mais si tu as installé Mavericks sans avoir fait un clone de ML au préalable, ou avoir fait une sauvegarde TM je crains fort que tu ne puisses revenir en arrière:mouais:


Tu veux dire par là qu'il est possible de revenir en arrière sur la version du système d'exploitation grâce à une sauvegarde Time Machine antérieure à la mise à jour ? ... moi qui pensais que ce n'était pas possible.


----------



## goose75 (23 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Depuis la mise a jour Mavericks, je n'ai plus accès à mes paramètres iCloud dans préférences système (quand je clique sur iCloud, préférence système se fige et impossible de faire quoi que ce soit). L'application plans aussi, (dont l'utilité est à remettre en question), ne démarre plus! Après avoir essayé de réinstaller OSX Mavericks je n'ai toujours pas pu modifier mes paramètres iCloud ! 

Je suis sur un mac book pro mi-2010. Je peux me passer de Plans mais je trouve curieux et inquiétant de ne pas pouvoir gérer mon cloud depuis mon mac. Si une solution existe sur ce forum je suis vraiment preneur car mes recherches google n'ont rien donné.

Merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2013)

goose75 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Depuis la mise a jour Mavericks, je n'ai plus accès à mes paramètres iCloud dans préférences système (quand je clique sur iCloud, préférence système se fige et impossible de faire quoi que ce soit). L'application plans aussi, (dont l'utilité est à remettre en question), ne démarre plus! Après avoir essayé de réinstaller OSX Mavericks je n'ai toujours pas pu modifier mes paramètres iCloud !
> 
> ...


Je ne sais pas si ça marchera mais dans ton cas : je repasserais à Mountain Lion et je désactiverais iCloud. Ensuite, je ferais l'upgrade en Mavericks.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2013)

Installation faite.

Je me suis fait quelques frayeurs avec Mail. Au premier lancement, l'application a planté (il faut dire aussi que j'avais omis de faire une réparation des permissions de disque avant). J'ai relancé l'application et le processus est allé à son terme. Puis ce sont mes BAL intelligentes qui restaient vides alors que j'avais bien les mails dans la boîte de réception mais après quelques minutes elles se sont reremplies. Et pour l'instant je n'ai pas constaté de problème particulier avec ma boîte Gmail.

Donc tout est en ordre et, même si je sens bien que c'est un peu mou du genou (optimisation pas finie ?), tout a l'air normal.


----------



## goose75 (23 Décembre 2013)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça marchera mais dans ton cas : je repasserais à Mountain Lion et je désactiverais iCloud. Ensuite, je ferais l'upgrade en Mavericks.




Merci Moonwalker, j'essaye cette manipulation. Je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## JMMoulin (23 Décembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je crois que tu dois appeler Apple, expliquer ton désir. Apple peut ensuite t'envoyer un code pour télécharger ML.



Merci Syl54, fait cet après midi mais pas possible  Je me déteste de ne pas lire les notes qui vont avec les mises à jour. Mais on ne m'y reprendra plus. Bon j'ai chargé un dmg sur un torrent qui se nomme InstallESD.dmg et qui dit être un ML 10.8.4 ça fait 4,4 GO
Je vais tenter une install neuve en suivant la procédure ici 
Mountain Lion: Pas à pas pour faire une installation propre (Clean Install) ? Tutoriels, tests, actus Apple, Mac, iPhone, iPad, App Store avec Ohmymac
et vous dirai


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2013)

JMMacphoto a dit:


> ...Merci Syl54, fait cet après midi *mais pas possible*  Je me déteste de ne pas lire les notes qui vont avec les mises à jour. Mais on ne m'y reprendra plus. Bon j'ai chargé un dmg sur un torrent qui se nomme InstallESD.dmg et qui dit être un ML 10.8.4 ça fait 4,4 GO...



Pourquoi ?

Et la suite n'est pas légale. Tu as lu la charte du forum ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Décembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Et la suite n'est pas légale. Tu as lu la charte du forum ?



C'est surtout complètement con. Aller ramasser n'importe quelle merde qui traine sur les warez au lieu de réinstaller son système légal. :confuses:


----------



## olaiive (24 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour

J'ai commence a télécharger mavericks sur mon lieu de travail.

La connexion a eu un problème de débit et j'ai donc réessayé de télécharger plusieurs fois.

L'icone téléchargement est apparue dans launchpad mais le curseur ne défilait pas.

En arrivant chez moi j'ai souhaite relancer le téléchargement mais l'icône reste bloqué sur "en attente"

Je ne peux supprimer l'icône ni télécharger mavericks

Pourriez vous m'aider?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2013)

Farkas a dit:


> ...La mise à jour Mac OS 9.1 a résolu tous mes problèmes ....


 

Tout pareil !


----------



## LaurentR (24 Décembre 2013)

J'ai installé Mavericks sur mon Mac Pro rev 1,1 en suivant à la lettre le tuto suivant :

Installer Mavericks sur un Mac Pro non compatible, sur MacBidouille.com

Tout a bien fonctionné au début, mais depuis deux/trois jours, mon ordinateur plante régulièrement, généralement quand j'utilise Safari. Tout se bloque et je ne peux plus rien faire en dehors d'un arrêt via le bouton d'arrêt. Est-ce que cela peut-être du à une autre cause que l'installation de Mavericks sur un matériel normalement incompatible ? Si oui, vers où chercher ? Je préfèrerai ça au fait de revenir à Lion. Je sais que l'auteur du tuto parle d'une modification de l'EFI pour que l'installation de Mavericks soit possible sur un Mac Pro rev 1,1, mais je ne sais pas du tout de quelle modification il parle et si elle peut entraîner des blocages comme celui que je subis.

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Décembre 2013)

Font pas le SAV de leurs bidouilles chez MacBide ?


----------



## LaurentR (24 Décembre 2013)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Font pas le SAV de leurs bidouilles chez MacBide ?



Effectivement, je n'ai même pas pensé à regarder si ils avaient un forum


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Décembre 2013)

LaurentR a dit:


> Effectivement, je n'ai même pas pensé à regarder si ils avaient un forum



Ben t'aurais du.


----------



## carvi84 (26 Décembre 2013)

A part r e m y et un autre utisateur ,existe-t-il d'autres qui aient installe la Maj de maverick et qui ont 
Vu tous leurs  problemes regles ?
Cette Maj est Elle une bonne avancee
Ou y a t-il encore des bugs importants 
Merci de vos reponses


----------



## Locke (26 Décembre 2013)

ccim12 a dit:


> A part r e m y et un autre utisateur ,existe-t-il d'autres qui aient installe la Maj de maverick et qui ont
> Vu tous leurs  problemes regles ?
> Cette Maj est Elle une bonne avancee
> Ou y a t-il encore des bugs importants
> Merci de vos reponses



Tu as compris la réponse ? Je ne pense pas.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Décembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as compris la réponse ? Je ne pense pas.


Réponse assortie d'une superbe copie d'écran d'ailleurs !


----------



## Le docteur (27 Décembre 2013)

C'était beau, d'ailleurs


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Décembre 2013)

LaurentR a dit:


> J'ai installé Mavericks sur mon Mac Pro rev 1,1 en suivant à la lettre le tuto suivant :
> 
> Installer Mavericks sur un Mac Pro non compatible, sur MacBidouille.com
> 
> ...



J'espère que t'as fait une sauvegarde avant cette manip. Oublie ce genre de "tutos", et retourne vite sur un système supporté par ta machine. 
Enfin, si tu tiens à tes données...


----------



## zibole (28 Décembre 2013)

J'ai remarqué que beaucoup de gens avaient des problème avec Mavericks. Moi je peux dire que je n'ai pas de problème avec l'application Mail cependant j'ai remarqué que mon Macbook pro 2012 était beaucoup moins réactif. Encore pire quand j'utilise photoshop ! 

J'ai envie de faire un clean install.. seulement en lisant les sujets de ce forum j'ai compris ce n'était pas vraiment une solution.

Du coup j'attends la nouvelle version qui j'espère ne va pas mettre trop de temps à sortir.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Décembre 2013)

zibole a dit:


> Encore pire quand j'utilise photoshop !


8 Go de RAM sont bienvenus,

ou alors quitte les autres applications (surtout Safari !) avant de lancer Photoshop.


----------



## zibole (28 Décembre 2013)

Oui mais voil&#224; sous Max OS X moutain lion j'avais aucun souci !


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Décembre 2013)

zibole a dit:


> Oui mais voilà sous Max OS X moutain lion j'avais aucun souci !


Ben fallait y rester


----------



## big41 (28 Décembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben fallait y rester



Désolé mais...


----------



## olrik77 (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'avoue que c'est la première fois qu'avec un "OSX" je ressente une impression de "beta".

Mavericks ne me semble pas encore un OS aussi abouti que pouvait l'être ceux de la race des félins précédents dès leur sortie.

Un exemple ?

Il arrive, de façon assez aléatoire, que les fins de sessions soient très longues avant d'aboutir à la page de "login"...une réparation des permission peut mettre temporairement fin à ce problème qui réapparait plus tard, inexplicablement.

Curieux...

Les mises à jour vont venir, j'en suis certain...mais quand même 

...et beaucoup d'autres petits "bugs" désagréables mais pas vraiment gênant.

Serviteur,


----------



## JMMoulin (30 Décembre 2013)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est surtout complètement con. Aller ramasser n'importe quelle merde qui traine sur les warez au lieu de réinstaller son système légal. :confuses:


C'est vrai pour la charte méaculpa :-(
C'est également vrai que ça peut être n'importe quoi, mais pour me dépanner j'ai pris le risque. Un fois réinstallé sur un autre disk, je l'ai réinstallé from crash depuis le DMG chargé légalement depuis appstore.
Lorsque l'on a marevick ML n'est plus visible (à moins que je sois complètement bigleu), il réapparu une fois le ML potentiellement pas bon rechargé.
Reste à mettre un Itunes qui fonctionne avec IOS7 et ce devrait être bon.
Merci pour vos remarques contructives )


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Chez moi à part quelques lenteurs de safari et des apparitions de la roue aléatoires pendant une demi-seconde ... tout roule !
> 
> Jamais vu un OS X si jeune et si peu buggé ... SL l'était bien plus à ses débuts !



Tu as de la chance...
Mail est juste une catastrophe (jusqu'à 30 minutes pour daigner afficher les mails après son lancement ou un réveil sur une Machine très récente bien vitaminée. Et pas d'alternative sérieuse actuelle avec les règles, des filtres & co (hors Outlook que je ne veux pas utiliser, pour diverses raisons, sa lenteur sur Maverick en étant une sur cette même machine) bien intégrée au système...
Donc rien que pour ça pas de Maverick sur ma machine pro, la messagerie étant tout de même une fonction centrale qui ne devrait pas poser de problème...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2013)

Etrange tes problèmes Mail.

Chez moi ça fonctionne comme avec Mountain Lion.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Etrange tes problèmes Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Chez moi ça fonctionne comme avec Mountain Lion.




Il faut dire à la décharge de Mail que j'ai 6 comptes dont un Google.
Mais ça faisait pas ça sur ML, ni avec, par exemple, Airmail que j'ai testé, mais trop basique pour le moment.
Mais, bon, si tu me dis qu'il y a pas de problème chez toi, je vais m'occuper sérieusement de ça, du coup, puisqu'il y a des chances pour que ça vienne de chez moi...
Au nettoyage !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2013)

J'en ai quatre, deux pop et deux imap. Vraiment rien remarqué de la sorte.

Bon, je ne vais pas dire que tout est parfait. Par exemple, Mail ne veut pas changer mes préférences imap, ou du moins, tout en prenant les modifications en charge, m'affiche toutes les cases cochées à chaque fois que je retourne dans "Comportement des BAL". 

Je mets ceci sur le compte de la jeunesse. J'ai connu bien pire en 10.x.1.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'en ai quatre, deux pop et deux imap. Vraiment rien remarqué de la sorte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




T'as un compte Google, puisque c'est ce qui est qui est cité comme posant l'essentiel des problèmes avec Mail ?
Si tu en n'a pas, que ça marche bien chez toi, je vais commencer par supprimer celui là de mon Mail ( pas très gênant...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------

Oui, ben je suis une bille.
J'ai désactivé le compte Gmail, et Mail est redevenu comme avant, et se porte à nouveau comme un charme.
Merci d'avoir réagi à ma remarque, j'en serais toujours à prendre la tête pour un "compte poubelle" qu'en plus je redirige ailleurs...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

Sinon, ben du coup, plus grand chose à reprocher à Maverick...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2013)

J'ai un imap Orange et un imap Gmail.

Pour Gmail, j'étais encore en pop quand j'ai fait ma migration. Je suis donc reparti de zéro depuis Préférences Système > Compte et internet.

Ça marche, comme du Gmail...


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai un imap Orange et un imap Gmail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ben, moi ça bloquait tout... Mais c'est classique et aléatoire d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici et là, et en particulier dans les news. Mon compte était paramétré en IMAP.
En fin, je suis content d'avoir récupéré un Mail réactif... Bonne journée


----------



## franky rabbit (31 Décembre 2013)

Juste pour faire un constat suite à une clean install de Maverick sur un iMac i5 mi-2010 récemment doté d'un SSD Samsung 840 PRO.

Au préalable préparation d'une clé bootabale à l'aide de diskmakerX. Nickel !
Ensuite installation sans soucis en prenant soins pour mon cas (présence d'un SSD) d'installer TrimEnabler et SSD Fan Control. Là on a un iMac qui récupère un second souffle et quel souffle ! Il fonctionne vraiment comme n'importe quel iMac, sauf : plus réactif notamment au démarrage et avec un ventilo de disque dur totalement maitrisé à 1100 tr/mn donc inaudible. Je suis passé par l'App Store pour installer une version de iPhoto. Par contre la fermeture de cession est particulièrement lente ce qui est curieux mais bon... 

Là c'était le plus facile car pour deux points c'est la mouise :

1) La messagerie

Ce qui m'étonne c'est que le iMac réagit différemment du MBA qui lui a été simplement mis-à-jour vers Maverick. Je m'explique : sur mon MBA la façon de créer des comptes messagerie dans mail est différente de sur mon iMac qui a pourtant le même système. Du coup je ne vois pas comment faire les mêmes réglages au moment de la création des comptes. Je ne m'y connait pas trop en iMAP et POP mais avant au moins on pouvait choisir alors que sur la clean install on ne peut pas.

2) Le serveur d'impression via Freebox Server (Freebox Revolution),

Je n'y accède plus du tout avec la freebox révolution. Mais là je ne jetterais pas la pierre à Maverick mais à une complexité accrue de la freebox révolution par rapport à la V5 avec laquelle j'étais parvenu à le mettre en oeuvre avec le support de moulte forum à ce sujet. Pour le MBA c'était bien pratique, mais là bernique...


----------



## big41 (31 Décembre 2013)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Juste pour faire un constat suite à une clean install de Maverick sur un iMac i5 mi-2010 récemment doté d'un SSD Samsung 840 PRO.
> 
> Au préalable préparation d'une clé bootabale à l'aide de diskmakerX. Nickel !
> Ensuite installation sans soucis en prenant soins pour mon cas (présence d'un SSD) d'installer TrimEnabler et SSD Fan Control. Là on a un iMac qui récupère un second souffle et quel souffle ! Il fonctionne vraiment comme n'importe quel iMac, sauf : plus réactif notamment au démarrage et avec un ventilo de disque dur totalement maitrisé à 1100 tr/mn donc inaudible. Je suis passé par l'App Store pour installer une version de iPhoto. Par contre la fermeture de cession est particulièrement lente ce qui est curieux mais bon...
> ...



C'est quoi "SSD Fan Control" ?
J'ai un SSD dans mon MBP, ce serait utile ?


----------



## franky rabbit (31 Décembre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> C'est quoi "SSD Fan Control" ?
> J'ai un SSD dans mon MBP, ce serait utile ?



SSD Fan Control est un petit programme qui permet de régler le problème du ventilateur associé au disque dur. C'est le cas notamment dans un iMac récent équipé d'un disque dur où la sonde thermique n'existe pas à proprement parler, il s'agit en fait d'un câble supplémentaire qui va chercher l'information sur le disque dur. Du coup ce petit câble ne sert plus à rien mais comme il ne reçoit plus d'information le ventilateur s'emballe ! Ca n'empêche pas l'iMac de fonctionner mais ça devient vite très bruyant et ce petit programme permet une gestion optimisée de la ventilation via l'état SMART du SSD. Et là on découvre un silence de fonctionnement à moins d'acheter un Mac déjà équipé d'origine en SSD. Le gros avantage c'est qu'une fois activé il n'y a pas besoin de revenir dessus...

Je pense que la problématique doit être la même pour les MBP. S'il est équipé d'un disque dur et que tu souhaite passer au SSD, il faut savoir que les SSD du commerce ne fonctionneront pas d'office comme le ferait un MBP livré avec un SSD qui lui ne nécessitera pas de tels bidouilles. Néanmoins l'échange est plus aisée sur MBP que sur iMac où pour le coup je pense avoir eu du flair. ;-)


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2013)

franky rabbit a dit:


> 1) La messagerie
> 
> Ce qui m'étonne c'est que le iMac réagit différemment du MBA qui lui a été simplement mis-à-jour vers Maverick. Je m'explique : sur mon MBA la façon de créer des comptes messagerie dans mail est différente de sur mon iMac qui a pourtant le même système. Du coup je ne vois pas comment faire les mêmes réglages au moment de la création des comptes. Je ne m'y connait pas trop en iMAP et POP mais avant au moins on pouvait choisir alors que sur la clean install on ne peut pas.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi Mail serait différent sous Mavericks selon la façon d'installer cet OS. Mais c'est vrai que Mail est encore buggué, même sous 10.9.1 (et apparemment tjs sur les bêta 10.9.2 )

Si ton pb est de créer des comptes en POP, alors il faire apparaitre cette possibilité en maintenant la touche alt lors de la création du compte (autrement l'option POP n'apparait jamais !).


----------



## big41 (31 Décembre 2013)

Ok merci pour l'explication, j'ai un SSD dans mon MBP mais les ventilons se tiennent tranquilles alors ça va


----------



## Farkas (31 Décembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Tout pareil !


Oups autant pour moi :rateau: vous m'avez compris...


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (1 Janvier 2014)

Hello tout le monde,

Bonne année à tous et bonne santé 

A moi il y a juste deux choses qui m'ennuient... Le fait que le track pad avec aperçu ne marche pas ça c'est quand même incroyable, e le fait de que Quicktime X ne marche plus non plus.
Vous croyez que ça va être résolu ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2014)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> Bonne année à tous et bonne santé
> 
> ...



Détaille.


----------



## Azety (1 Janvier 2014)

Je passe aux nouvelles savoir s'il y a eu une mise à jour de Mavericks.
Mon MBP 13" 2010 sous Snow Leopard tire un peu la gueule sur des fichiers RAW sous Lightroom 4.4, alors j'imagine pas en montage vidéo.
Je commence à avoir hâte d'installer Mavericks pour profiter de Lightroom 5...


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2014)

10.9.1 est sortie.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (1 Janvier 2014)

Et bien pour détailler, au par avent avec Mountain Lion lorsque l'on ouvrait un flopée d'images en même temps, avec le track pad d'un simple balaiement de doigts on pouvait passer d'image en image, or avec Maverick, cela n'est plus possible, on est obligé de se servir des touches multidirectionelles droite et gauche pour passer d'image en image. C'est peut être rien mais je dois dire que à moi ça m'embête vraiment.

Concernant Quicktime X et bien il est obligé comme tout le monde le sait de convertir les vidéos avent de les jouer. du coup on attend 4 plomb, on va me dire "Prends VLC" Mais moi je n'aime pas VLC. De plus sur Quicktime X il y a une option super que je ne trouve pas ailleurs qui est le mode panoramique c'est a dire que par exemple on regarde une video en 4:3 et bien le mode panoramique permet de le rendre en 16:9ème en élargissant seulement les cotés et non l'image principal, du coup l'image n'est pas déformée.

Voilà... Sinon le reste c'est plus ou moins pareil... Mais je dois dire que c'est deux options qui me manquent m'embêtes vraiment...


----------



## Azety (1 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> 10.9.1 est sortie.










C'est tout


----------



## Le docteur (1 Janvier 2014)

@OsX PinGouiN
Le balaiement à deux doigts fonctionne chez moi, pour les images.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Janvier 2014)

Pour QuickTime X c'est comme ça et puis c'est tout.

Y'a rien à corriger, donc rien à attendre.

VLC ok, mais y'a aussi MPlayerX et MPlayer Extended


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (2 Janvier 2014)

Hello tous

@Le docteur : pourrais tu me dire comment à tu paramétré ton multitouch ? please 
Car moi j'ai tout coché dans les paramètres du track pad mais peut être que ça se situe ailleurs... 
Merci


----------



## mjpolo (2 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour QuickTime X c'est comme ça et puis c'est tout.
> 
> Y'a rien à corriger, donc rien à attendre.



Bravo Apple! 
Think Different!


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Janvier 2014)

mjpolo a dit:


> Bravo Apple!
> Think Different!



Ne me dit pas que toi, membre MacG depuis 2002, tu découvres la propension d'Apple de foutre au vide ordure technologique ce quelle considère comme dépassé.

QuickTime X, avec AVFoundation, est clairement dédié aux formats modernes (aka pour iBidules).

Pour les vieux trucs, il reste QuickTime 7 (profitez-en, ça ne va pas durer).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> QuickTime X, avec AVFoundation, est clairement dédié aux formats modernes (aka pour iBidules).
> 
> Pour les vieux trucs, il reste QuickTime 7 (profitez-en, ça ne va pas durer).


La revue _Vous et Votre Mac 96_ vient de publier une bonne synthèse sur le sujet : son résumé en est le tien (avec un bémol : l'affichage par QT7 n'est plus très performant en 10.9).


----------



## footfan (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous , 
J'utilise mavericks depuis un moment et un problème m'agace . Quand je lis  un PDF , que je surf sur safari ou quand je lis un mail  ma barre de défilement se block et je ne peux pas faire défiler la page avec le tactile de la magic mouse . Je suis obligé de le faire en cliquant sur la barre de défilement et faire glisser le module vers le haut ou vers le bas . Sous ML , je n'avais pas ce problème .  Comment faire pour régler le problème ?
Merci .


----------



## mjpolo (2 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ne me dit pas que toi, membre MacG depuis 2002, tu découvres la propension d'Apple de foutre au vide ordure technologique ce quelle considère comme dépassé.
> 
> QuickTime X, avec AVFoundation, est clairement dédié aux formats modernes (aka pour iBidules).
> 
> Pour les vieux trucs, il reste QuickTime 7 (profitez-en, ça ne va pas durer).



M'en fous que ce soit "moderne" ou "vieux trucs", comme tu dis, du moment que ça marche... ce que je trouve indigne d'apple c'est qu'il fournisse quand même un programme de lecture de fichiers vidéos qui met une plombe pour convertir un .avi ou un .flv!!! ce sont des format désuets, ça? ben moi, j'en ai plein et pas envie de tout ré-encoder; 

Même leur LecteurDVD, qui ne lit pas tout comme VLC, est très loin d'être aussi inexploitable que l'actuel QT X sous 10.9, t'es pas d'accord? 
Mais pour moi, qui travaille bcp avec des vidéos trouvées sur Youtube (pour mes présentations PP ou OO) c'est surtout l'aperçu rapide avec QuickLook qui me manque dans Mavericks - très pratique car, justement, pas besoin d'un QT ou VLC ou autre MPlayer pour lire rapidement et faire son choix;
De plus, de leur QT X je m'en sers que très rarement sous 10.6.8...je sais, ça aussi c'est un "vieux truc":rateau: 




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La revue _Vous et Votre Mac 96_ vient de publier une bonne synthèse sur le sujet : son résumé en est le tien (avec un bémol : l'affichage par QT7 n'est plus très performant en 10.9).



+++1
L'interface QT7 fait vraiment "vieux truc" mais il est bien pratique pour découper les vidéos


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2014)

Formats multimédias pris en charge par QuickTime Player



> Sous OS X Mavericks, certains des formats multimédias plus anciens (et répertoriés ci-dessus), ainsi que ceux nécessitant des codecs tiers, sont convertis au format H.264 ou Apple ProRes lors de louverture du fichier concerné. Les fichiers adoptant ces anciens formats peuvent être lus à laide de QuickTime Player 7, sans conversion préalable.





> Un ordinateur plus puissant vous permettra de bénéficier de performances supérieures.


Apple a tout prévu : je suis sûr qu'avec le nouveau Mac Pro ça va plus vite.  

Si tu restes en Mountain Lion tu auras toujours le support des avi et flv dans Quicklook.

VLC ? Non. Je le trouve plutôt instable ces derniers temps, et ça n'est pas l'idéal pour les mkv. Je préfère MPlayerX.

Est-ce que je préfèrerais avoir le support des avi au moins dans Quicklook ? Oui.

Apple a décidé de supprimer cette possibilité. Qu'y puis-je ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2014)

Avec Mavericks l'utilité de Quicktime reste à démontrer surtout avec l'arrêt de Perian et la bouse Flip4Mac.
En même temps comme on n'est pas obligé de l'utiliser , on s'en fout un peu non ?
(VLC virant usine à betteraves, il reste quand même pas mal de possibilité )

et Mavericks sans les software Apple fonctionne souvent mieux


----------



## mjpolo (3 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Formats multimédias pris en charge par QuickTime*Player
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien, bien obligé de faire avec, ou plutôt sans...je sens que Snow Leo, qui marche très bien sur mon iMac mid 2007 avec 6Gb de RAM, continuera à travailler pour moi encore longtemps, en tout cas tant que je pourrai me passer de Mavericks que, dans l'ensemble, je trouve aussi rapide et fluide que SL, mais le manque d'aperçu rapide et des tags peu lisibles me dérangent beaucoup.


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2014)

Je n'ai pas de problème avec VLC, que ce soit pour des MKV, AVI, MOV ou autres, et que ce soit sous Snow Leopard, Mountain Lion ou Mavericks. Certes ne pas pouvoir utiliser Quickview pour les fichiers AVI est un peu agaçant.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (3 Janvier 2014)

Moi c'est surtout la fonction panoramique que je trouvais géniale dans QuicktimeX.
Et VLC vraiment je trouve cela insupportable... MplayerX est plutôt sympa, à voir sur la durée... Mais je trouve ça hallucinant de ne pas pouvoir se servir des apps natives à Mac. Je comprends pas comment ils réfléchissent...

J'ai remarqué un truc concernant licône Quickview sur Mavericks.
En fait quand je veux regarder plusieurs photos en en sélectionnant plusieurs, les images s'ouvrent avec Quicklook mais pas avec Aperçu, c'est pour ça que je ne pouvais pas balayer les images avec le track pad.
Il y a t'il un moyen pour configurer licône Quicklook pour que ça s'ouvre directement avec Aperçu comme le faisait Montain Lion à l'origine ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2014)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Moi c'est surtout la fonction panoramique que je trouvais géniale dans QuicktimeX.
> Et VLC vraiment je trouve cela insupportable... MplayerX est plutôt sympa, à voir sur la durée... Mais je trouve ça hallucinant de ne pas pouvoir se servir des apps natives à Mac. Je comprends pas comment ils réfléchissent...
> 
> J'ai remarqué un truc concernant licône Quickview sur Mavericks.
> ...


Ils réfléchissent que ce sont de vieux formats et qu'il convient de s'en affranchir. Ils réfléchissent qu'ils vendent des appareils qui lisent du mp4 et pas de l'avi et encore moins du mkv.

C'est un peu brutal mais dans la même logique qui a vu le premier iMac faire l'impasse sur les disquettes 3,5 pouces.


Concernant Quicklook, j'ai du mal à cerner ce que tu décris.

Si tu sélectionnes (cmd A) plusieurs images et que tu tapes sur la barre d'espace, tu as une fenêtre Quicklook qui s'affiche avec deux modes disponibles, une image ou feuille d'index. Si tu passe alors en plein écran tu peux lire en panorama ou afficher la feuille d'index, toujours en plein écran. Tu peux parfaitement naviguer en mode simple ou dans le panorama à l'aide du Trackpad. Peut-être ton trackpad est-il mal configuré dans les préférences système ?


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (3 Janvier 2014)

Je viens de faire ce que tu dis : 
cmd A et barre d'espace. le cmd A m'a permis d'ouvrir plusieurs images mais il m'est impossible de passer d'une image à l'autre avec le track pad je suis obligé de faire cela avec les flèches directionnelles. Avec Aperçu on pouvait passer d'une image à l'autre avec un le balaiement des doigts... Je sais pas si je m'explique bien...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2014)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Je viens de faire ce que tu dis :
> cmd A et barre d'espace. le cmd A m'a permis d'ouvrir plusieurs images mais il m'est impossible de passer d'une image à l'autre avec le track pad je suis obligé de faire cela avec les flèches directionnelles. Avec Aperçu on pouvait passer d'une image à l'autre avec un le balaiement des doigts... Je sais pas si je m'explique bien...



Oui, il me semble.

Mais je n'ai aucun problème de balayage avec le trackpad. Vérifie les réglages de celui-ci ou si un logiciel tiers ne vient pas interférer dans son fonctionnement.

Je te le redis : aucun problème particulier avec la gestuelle sur Mavericks. C'est comme sur Mountain Lion.

Edit : je crois que j'ai réussi à reproduire ton "bug".

Dans Préférences Système > Trackpad > Gestes supplémentaires > Balayer entre les pages

Passer au réglage _trois doigts_ ou _deux ou trois doigts_


----------



## Azety (4 Janvier 2014)

Quelqu'un a installé mavericks sur un MBP 13" de 2010 ?


----------



## Canaman33 (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour a tous nouveau sur le forum. 
Je viens a vous car depuis cette nouvelle MaJ mon mac ne demarre plus qu'en mode sans echec. 
Si quelqu'un pourrait me donner un coup de main. Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2014)

Canaman33 a dit:


> depuis cette nouvelle MaJ mon mac ne demarre plus qu'en mode sans echec.


Il y a donc très probablement un logiciel que tu n'as pas mis à jour pour Mavericks.

Tu devrais en trouver le nom dans _Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > LaunchAgents_ ou _LaunchDaemons_,
ou en utilisant EtreCheck (clique sur les mots bleus).


----------



## Canaman33 (4 Janvier 2014)

Merci de ta réponse et de t'y intéresser 
Oui ça c'est sur, mais je vois pas bien comment marche ce logiciel que tu me propose. Tu peux m'en dire plus ? A quoi il sert exactement merci


----------



## Azety (4 Janvier 2014)

Canaman33 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse et de t'y intéresser
> Oui ça c'est sur, mais je vois pas bien comment marche ce logiciel que tu me propose. Tu peux m'en dire plus ? A quoi il sert exactement merci



Je veux pas être chiant mais c'est écrit sur le lien qu'il te donne : 



> Lisez plus dEtreCheck.
> EtreCheck est un petit programme pour afficher les détails  importants de la configuration de votre système et les copier au  Presse-papiers. Il est destiné à être utilisé avec Apple Support Communities pour aider les gens à vous aider avec votre Mac.
> EtreCheck supprime automatiquement tous renseignements personnellement nominatifs
> EtreCheck est visé à marcher sur OS X 10.7 «Lion» et plus tard.  On dit quil marche aussi sur 10.6 «Snow Leopard» mais les résultats de  certain parties ne soient pas corrects ou même présents.


----------



## Canaman33 (4 Janvier 2014)

Oui pardon j'ai pas assez cherché merci mais je n'arrives toujours pas a comprendre comment rétablir les informations ou ´etrecheck´ a découvert un problème ? Les liens me renvoi sur des pages il fait que je mette a jour tout les logiciel detecter ? Ne vaut mieu til pas que je desinstalle les versions et reinstalle les bonnes ?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Janvier 2014)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Hello tous
> 
> @Le docteur : pourrais tu me dire comment à tu paramétré ton multitouch ? please
> Car moi j'ai tout coché dans les paramètres du track pad mais peut être que ça se situe ailleurs...
> Merci



Tu as pensé à l'onglet "gestes supplémentaires" (balayer entre les pages)


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (4 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu as pensé à l'onglet "gestes supplémentaires" (balayer entre les pages)



Hello
Oui justement, je viens de vérifier et toutes les cases sans exceptions sont toutes cochées dans les options du trackpad.
Pour le balaiement j'ai mis avec 2 doigts. 
Car si je met 3 doigts ou l'option 2 ou 3 doigts, la case "pointer et cliquer" et l'option faire glisser avec 3 doigts se décoche aussi automatiquement.
J'avoue que je ne comprends pas si vous me dites que chez vous ça marche...


----------



## PDD (4 Janvier 2014)

Azety a dit:


> Je veux pas être chiant mais c'est écrit sur le lien qu'il te donne :


Superbes photos...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2014)

Canaman33 a dit:


> Oui pardon j'ai pas assez cherché merci mais je n'arrives toujours pas a comprendre comment rétablir les informations ou ´etrecheck´ a découvert un problème ? Les liens me renvoi sur des pages il fait que je mette a jour tout les logiciel detecter ? Ne vaut mieu til pas que je desinstalle les versions et reinstalle les bonnes ?


EtreCheck est un logiciel. Tu l'installes, tu le lances, tu demandes à copier dans le presse-papiers, et tu colles dans un nouveau fichier TextEdit.

Là, tu liras des lignes écrites en rouge : les lignes concernant les LaunchBidules te diront quoi mettre à jour (ou quoi désinstaller).


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2014)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Hello
> Oui justement, je viens de vérifier et toutes les cases sans exceptions sont toutes cochées dans les options du trackpad.
> Pour le balaiement j'ai mis avec 2 doigts.
> Car si je met 3 doigts ou l'option 2 ou 3 doigts, la case "pointer et cliquer" et l'option faire glisser avec 3 doigts se décoche aussi automatiquement.
> J'avoue que je ne comprends pas si vous me dites que chez vous ça marche...


Chez moi aussi.

Je décoche de toute façon cette option. Je préfère le glissement verrouillé.


----------



## Le docteur (5 Janvier 2014)

Si je coche ton option "balayer avec 2 ou 3 doigts" j'ai l'option "faire glisser à 3 doigts" dans le panneau principal qui se décoche. Et là c'est emmerdant.
Moi j'ai "balayer avec 2 doigts" coché en haut, pas 2 ou 3.


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,



> Quelqu'un a installé mavericks sur un MBP 13" de 2010 ?


Oui, sur un mid 2010 "C2D 2,4 Ghz, 4 GB de ram, SSD 160 GB".
Impeccable, pas de problème.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Si je coche ton option "balayer avec 2 ou 3 doigts" j'ai l'option "faire glisser à 3 doigts" dans le panneau principal qui se décoche. Et là c'est emmerdant.
> Moi j'ai "balayer avec 2 doigts" coché en haut, pas 2 ou 3.



Oui, mais dans ce cas, on ne peut plus balayer avec deux doigts dans Quicklook. Qui est sa demande initiale.

Dans l'état actuel, il faut choisir, faire glisser à trois doigts ou balayer dans QL.


----------



## r e m y (5 Janvier 2014)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Oui, sur un mid 2010 "C2D 2,4 Ghz, 4 GB de ram, SSD 160 GB".
> Impeccable, pas de problème.



J'hesite à sauter le pas pour mon iMac de fin 2007 (livré avec Tiger à l'origine!!!) qui est toujours sous SnowLeopard, mais comme c'est aussi un C2D à 2,4 GHz et 4 Go de Ram, je vais peut-être tenter (en zappant le passage par Lion et MountainLion)


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour Remy,

J'utilise Office 2011, donc pas Mail, contact, calendrier et La suite Apple.
Juste voir le problème de compte avec mail que beaucoup de personnes ont(si tu l'utilises).


----------



## Le docteur (5 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, mais dans ce cas, on ne peut plus balayer avec deux doigts dans Quicklook. Qui est sa demande initiale.
> 
> Dans l'état actuel, il faut choisir, faire glisser à trois doigts ou balayer dans QL.



A priori sa demande concernait Aperçu, et je ne comprends pas trop d'ailleurs ce qu'il veut dire entre choisir d'ouvrir avec Aperçu et non avec Quicklook.
Et le pire, c'est que si on choisit 2 ou 3 doigts on ne peut plus rien déplacer avec 3 doigts, déjà que ça n'a jamais été aussi évident qu'avec un seul en verrouillant comme dans le temps.


----------



## Canaman33 (5 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> EtreCheck est un logiciel. Tu l'installes, tu le lances, tu demandes à copier dans le presse-papiers, et tu colles dans un nouveau fichier TextEdit.
> 
> Là, tu liras des lignes écrites en rouge : les lignes concernant les LaunchBidules te diront quoi mettre à jour (ou quoi désinstaller).



Merci j'ai pu relancer mon Mac avec succès.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> A priori sa demande concernait Aperçu, et je ne comprends pas trop d'ailleurs ce qu'il veut dire entre choisir d'ouvrir avec Aperçu et non avec Quicklook.
> Et le pire, c'est que si on choisit 2 ou 3 doigts on ne peut plus rien déplacer avec 3 doigts, déjà que ça n'a jamais été aussi évident qu'avec un seul en verrouillant comme dans le temps.


Pas trop compris non plus.

Moi, c'est au déplacement à trois doigts que je n'ai jamais pu me faire. Le glissement verrouillé est un réflexe.


----------



## Fabeme (6 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et le pire, c'est que si on choisit 2 ou 3 doigts on ne peut plus rien déplacer avec 3 doigts, déjà que ça n'a jamais été aussi évident qu'avec un seul en verrouillant comme dans le temps.



Le verrouillage à un doigt n'est pas de l'ancien temps, on peut le réactiver dans OS X...
Je ne me suis jamais fait au verrouillage à 3 doigts et je m'énerve du fait Qu'Apple a été planquer le verrouillage à 1 doigt à des endroits improbables.
C'est dans accessibilité, souris/trackpad et le bouton Options du trackpad.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (6 Janvier 2014)

QuickLook ce n'est pas Aperçu, on est d'accord ?

Et bien sur Mavericks en ouvrant l'ensemble de mes images (cmd A) avec l'icône en forme oeil qui est quicklook placée dans la barre de tache (ou en faisant espace) qui fait que l'ensemble de mes images s'ouvrent avec Quicklook et bien on ne peu pas balayer pour passer d'images en images car la fonction ne marche pas, Alors que toutes les cases sont bien cochées dans les options de mon trackpad (et je balaie avec 2 doigts), alors que sur Mountain Lion on pouvait.
C'est ça que je ne comprends pas et que je trouve naze


----------



## dingo95 (7 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour
j'ai fait la mise a jour le 1er janvier
depuis je n'avais rien remarqué 
ni de trop perturbant a part une certaine lenteur qui a l'air de s'etre réglée 
ni de mieux

et ce matin : horreur une bonne partie de mes emails sont vides. que l'entete de visible
donc incapable de revenir sur certaines infos
ces emails sont dans des dossiers, pas sur le serveur Orange

une idée pour me sortir de là ?
sinon, je fais marche arrière

merci


----------



## Almux (7 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai installé Mavericks sur une autre partition que par nécessité "absolue". En effet, je suis passé de FCP à FCPX et la dernière version ne fonctionne qu'avec Mavericks.
Pour le reste, je reste sur Mountain. D'une part parce que cet OS fonctionne très bien pour la plupart de mes apps (pour d'autres je boot encore sur Lion, mais plus rarement), et d'autre part parce que je veux pouvoir synchroniser mes "iDevices" avec iTunes PAR LE CÂBLE.
Comme j'ai aussi VMware, j'aimerais aussi pouvoir utiliser Mavericks sur un écran et Mountain sur l'autre (à l'instar de Windows). Mais je ne sais pas trop bien comment m'y prendre (pour ne rien bousillé et choisir le disque/partition le plus adapté).


----------



## speedy10 (7 Janvier 2014)

Eh oui, J'ai un MacBook 4.1 de septembre 2008 ( que j'ai upgradé à 10.6.8 Snow Leopard)  mais il refuse d'accepter une mise à jour Mavericks. Pourtant j'ai lu que Mavericks pouvait être installé à partir de 2007!  Est-ce normal ??

Qqs détails techniques :
Nom du processeur :    Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :    2,4 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de curs :    2
  Cache de niveau 2 :    3 Mo
  Mémoire :    2 Go
  Vitesse du bus :    800 MHz
  DD : 250 Go

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Janvier 2014)

speedy10 a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook 4.1 de septembre 2008 ( que j'ai upgradé à 10.6.8 Snow Leopard)  mais il refuse d'accepter une mise à jour Mavericks. Pourtant j'ai lu que Mavericks pouvait être installé à partir de 2007!  Est-ce normal ??


Oui, tu as mal lu : OS*X*Mavericks*: configuration système requise

et plus précisément OS X 10.9 Mavericks Minimum Hardware System Requirements

(clique sur les mots bleus)


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Janvier 2014)

Alors là, ils sont fort chez Apple. J'hésite longuement avant de me lancer et la lecture (d'une petite partie) de ce topic, ce soir je me sens prêt à perdre du temps, je me lance. 

Ca télécharge "un certain temps" (j'étais allé manger pendant ce temps), ça installe (oui j'ai bien lancé l'install, accepté la licence, saisi mon mot de passe admin, etc), ça reboot. Et je suis sous 10.8.5 après le reboot. Oui j'ai bien redémarré sur le même disque, mon SSD externe où j'ai le système. Oui c'est bien ce disque là que j'ai choisi pour faire la mise à jour (d'ailleurs je n'avais pas le choix).

Pas de message d'erreur, rien. Il a démarré normalement comme si de rien n'était. Ah si un détail : au 1er reboot j'ai maintenu shift enfoncé afin de ne pas lancer tout mon bazar au démarrage et faire une première réparation des autorisations (chose si importante lors d'un upgrade Mac OS X, je l'ai vécu dans ma chair par le passé), avant de refaire un démarrage normal. Mais il était déjà / encore en 10.8.5. 

Si je relance l'AppStore, il dit "oh vous pouvez installer Maverick si vous voulez, c'est vraiment super vous savez". Vraiment très fort. 

Bien sûr que j'ai autre chose à faire que de retenter une install pour le moment. Ca m'apprendra.


edit : ah oui j'ai oublié le plus important, je veux pas faire autre chose que l'upgrade normal, pas des "clean install" ou des trucs à base de clé USB ou devoir tout remettres les applis, etc, pas envie de passer des lustres à tout remettre en place. J'ai fait tous mes upgrades précédents comme ça sans soucis.


----------



## mjpolo (7 Janvier 2014)

Jerome_C a dit:


> *Alors là, ils sont fort chez Apple.*



Tu le savais pas?? 

C'est bizarre, en effet, moi, j'ai pu faire une installe par mise à jour depuis le 10.6.8 sur un DDE de 2,5" sans souci  le seul détail: je suis passer par la clé USB pour ne pas avoir à retélécharger une 2° fois Maverisck (oups, un lapsus par anagrame révélateur?: "Mave...risck"  pourtant j'ai vraiment pas fait exprès :rateau:


----------



## Jerome_C (8 Janvier 2014)

Ok, ok, j'arrête le mode boulet.

L'install ne s'était pas faite du tout, évidemment, mais il l'avait pas dit, mais j'aurais pu m'en rendre compte : il avait pas mis 1 heure avec la fenêtre d'install lors du reboot 

J'ai vu que l'appli d'upgrade était dans les applications, je l'ai relancé, mais ce coup ci au reboot il est parti pour l'install durant 1 heure... et ça a marché. 

Après ma réparation d'autorisations et mise à jour de toutes les applis qui attendaient maverick, encore un ptit reboot, pour le moment ça va. Bureau plus réactif, tout l'air d'aller un peu plus vite pour le moment, pas encore vu de soucis majeur, la suite... plus tard.


----------



## djalouk (8 Janvier 2014)

QuickLook est lent sur mon Macbook Air 2011 -> retour sous Mountain Lion.


----------



## JosianePoi (9 Janvier 2014)

Pas de réels problèmes mais je suis déçue que Calendrier n'offre plus la possibilité d'inscrire des RV dans l'agenda avec l'indication du fait que je suis "disponible".


----------



## templep (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Mavericks (clean install sur clé bootable) sur mon macbook pro (2012).
J'ai récupéré mes données via ma sauvegarde timemachine.
Tout semblait bien fonctionner mais un problème se pose avec Mail.

Je peux envoyer 3/4 mails puis les boutons rédiger un message / répondre / transférer / répondre à tous ne répondent plus. Ils sont en grisés. Impossible donc d'écrire un mail, de répondre, transférer.

Il faut que je quitte l'app et que je la relance pour pouvoir envoyer 3/4 mails...
usant...

avez vous rencontré ce problème?

merci


----------



## Crustipat (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

Alors j'ai un probleme je souhaiterais passer un osx maverick mais le probleme lorsque je le télécharge sur App. store, le logo de maverick se met en bas dans la barre des taches mais rien ne se télécharge.
Une petite Idée??

Merci cordialement


----------



## Azety (11 Janvier 2014)

Surcharge des serveurs ou un truc anodin. Patiente et recommence autant que nécessaire


----------



## Le docteur (11 Janvier 2014)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> QuickLook ce n'est pas Aperçu, on est d'accord ?
> 
> Et bien sur Mavericks en ouvrant l'ensemble de mes images (cmd A) avec l'icône en forme oeil qui est quicklook placée dans la barre de tache (ou en faisant espace) qui fait que l'ensemble de mes images s'ouvrent avec Quicklook et bien on ne peu pas balayer pour passer d'images en images car la fonction ne marche pas, Alors que toutes les cases sont bien cochées dans les options de mon trackpad (et je balaie avec 2 doigts), alors que sur Mountain Lion on pouvait.
> C'est ça que je ne comprends pas et que je trouve naze


Donc pour ça il suffit comme je l'ai dit de changer où je l'ai dit le deux doigts en deus ou trois doigts. Par contre, comme je l'ai dit, on perd la sélection à trois doigts et dans ce cas il faut utiliser l'option accessibilité décrite plus haut pour pouvoir récupérer la sélection verrouillée à un doigt.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------




templep a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer Mavericks (clean install sur clé bootable) sur mon macbook pro (2012).
> J'ai récupéré mes données via ma sauvegarde timemachine.
> ...


La récupération depuis TM n'est pas une clean install.


----------



## Crustipat (11 Janvier 2014)

Autrement est ce que l'on peut trouver OSX Lion quelque part je le trouve pas


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Janvier 2014)

Crustipat a dit:


> Autrement est ce que l'on peut trouver OSX Lion quelque part je le trouve pas


C'est là = OS X Lion (10.7) - Apple Store (France)


----------



## Sly54 (11 Janvier 2014)

Erreur - désolé - :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2014)

françoismacg a dit:


> c'est là = os x lion (10.7) - apple store (france)



enfin !


----------



## Fab O Graphe (13 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir où puis je voir si je suis bien sous la nouvelle version d'OS Mavericks ?
Cdlt


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2014)

Fab O Graphe a dit:


> Bonsoir où puis je voir si je suis bien sous la nouvelle version d'OS Mavericks ?
> Cdlt



Menu de la pomme > A propos de ce Mac

*OS X*
Version 10.9.1

Si tu cliques sur "Version" tu vois le numéro de build apparaître (il peut varier si tu as acheté une machine déjà en 10.9.1 ou si tu as fait la mise à jour via AppStore). Encore un clic et tu vois le numéro de série de ta machine.


----------



## Fab O Graphe (13 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Menu de la pomme > A propos de ce Mac




C'est bien sur le menu pomme Suis je bête !!!

je donc bien sous Mavericks OS X 10.9.1


Moi qui cherchais dans l'appli système, je suis bien compliqué

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Janvier 2014)

Dans _Informations Système_, c'est à la ligne _Logiciel_.


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Janvier 2014)

On t'a mis mavericks à l'insu de ton plein gré ??? Vengeance !!


----------



## sconie (18 Janvier 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Pour commencer, pour ceux qui souhaitent faire une clean install, il faut créer une clé USB bootable.
> 
> Par le passé j'utilisais Lion DiskMaker, mais à grande surprise, que des erreurs.
> 
> Donc, j'avais mis dans mes favoris un article de MacG sur le sujet... Créer un volume bootable pour OS X Mavericks ...et ça fonctionne très bien, vu que je viens de tester avec succès.


et la clef il faut qu'elle soit formatée comment ? journalisé ? journalisé etendu ? 
merci d'avance pour les infos


----------



## Jean-marie B (18 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
De la même manière que ton disque de démarrage.


----------



## sconie (18 Janvier 2014)

étendu journalisé donc.... merci !


----------



## sconie (18 Janvier 2014)

pour une raison que j'ignore, bien sûr, ma tentative d'installer Mavericks sur une clé usb a échoué et pourtant j'ai suivi toutes les indications Créer un volume bootable pour OS X Mavericks
c'est au dernier moment quand j'ai voulu copier le lien sur le terminal il y a ça d'écrit : "sudo: can't open /private/etc/sudoers: Permission denied
sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting" 
??????
merci pour les reponses s'il y en a :mouais:


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2014)

sconie a dit:


> merci pour les reponses s'il y en a :mouais:


As tu essayé avec diskmaker ?


----------



## sconie (18 Janvier 2014)

oui, ça fait le même problème


----------



## big41 (19 Janvier 2014)

C'est bizarre moi j'ai essayer les deux technique et les deux fonctionnent très bien


----------



## sconie (19 Janvier 2014)

si j'écris c'est justement parce que ça marche pas et qu'en principe ça devrait marcher donc qu'il y a un problème. Je me doute bien que chez la plupart des gens ça doit marcher mais pas chez moi et j'aimerais savoir pourquoi.


----------



## big41 (19 Janvier 2014)

sconie a dit:


> si j'écris c'est justement parce que ça marche pas et qu'en principe ça devrait marcher donc qu'il y a un problème. Je me doute bien que chez la plupart des gens ça doit marcher mais pas chez moi et j'aimerais savoir pourquoi.



Pas le peine de me crier dessus, si ça marche chez tout le monde et pas chez toi c'est comme tu le dis qu'il y a un problème, mais je suis pas devin ni informaticien et je sais pas désenvouter à distance.

J'ai testé les deux méthodes et les deux fonctionnent.
Celle de MacGé via le terminal fonctionne très bien, donc peut être que tu tape pas tout bien ou que t'oublies un caractère ?
Et diskmakerX fonctionne bien aussi mais parfois,je dois le relancer car au premier démarrage il se plante au bout de quelques minutes. Tu as bien la dernière version?
L'instaleur de Maverick Apple est bien sur ton ordi? Le téléchargement s'est correctement déroulé ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2014)

sconie a dit:


> "sudo: can't open /private/etc/sudoers: Permission denied


Réparer les permissions ?


----------



## sconie (19 Janvier 2014)

j'ai tout essayé et tout est comme ça devrait être. Mais aussi bien sur le terminal que sur Diskmaker j'ai le même avertissement : ""sudo: can't open /private/etc/sudoers: Permission denied
sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting""
Big41mes excuses.....


----------



## big41 (19 Janvier 2014)

sconie a dit:


> j'ai tout essayé et tout est comme ça devrait être. Mais aussi bien sur le terminal que sur Diskmaker j'ai le même avertissement : ""sudo: can't open /private/etc/sudoers: Permission denied
> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting""
> Big41mes excuses.....



C'est pas grave je comprend ton agacement, pas de soucis 
Mais désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider plus 
Moi j'ai toujours un problème de fermeture du MBP sous maverick comme sous ML, souvent il met près de 20s, parfois 2s :confuses:

Il faut que je me fasse une clean instal' et que je ne réinstalle que les apps dont je me sert réellement et ensuite je verrais.

Encore désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider


----------



## sconie (19 Janvier 2014)

j'ai bien pensé à une "clean installation "  parce que j'ai d'autres petits problèmes aussi mais si je veux tout recupérer il me faudra utiliser "Time Machine" et ces problèmes sont donc aussi dans Time Machine si je ne me trompe pas.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Janvier 2014)

sconie a dit:


> sur le terminal il y a ça d'écrit : "sudo: can't open /private/etc/sudoers: Permission denied
> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting"


Google nous propose ou de réinstaller le Système (= ton Mountain Lion),
ou d'activer le compte Root pour y taper : 
	
	



```
chmod g+x /
```

= https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3680870?tstart=0
et verveguy: sudo fails Mac OS X Mountain Lion


----------



## sconie (19 Janvier 2014)

oui bon je crois que les conseils de goggle ne sont pas les meilleurs.. quand je vois ses traductions sur internet c'est tout simplement scandaleux et ridicule. Est-ce-que ce serait possible de faire une "clean installation " de Mavericks et ensuite de tout recopier depuis Time Machine *sauf *le système. Puisqu'il s'avererait que le problème viendrait de là. Est-ce- une idée ?


----------



## big41 (19 Janvier 2014)

sconie a dit:


> oui bon je crois que les conseils de goggle ne sont pas les meilleurs.. quand je vois ses traductions sur internet c'est tout simplement scandaleux et ridicule. Est-ce-que ce serait possible de faire une "clean installation " de Mavericks et ensuite de tout recopier depuis Time Machine *sauf *le système. Puisqu'il s'avererait que le problème viendrait de là. Est-ce- une idée ?



Oui tu peux, il faut rapatrier à la main les fichiers que tu veux


----------



## sconie (19 Janvier 2014)

que veux-tu dire par là " à la main" ?
à l'installation de Mavericks je creerai un nouvel utilisateur (trice) - moi - et ensuite depuis Time Machine je rattraperai les applications et les reglages. Ce qui m'importe c'est de retrouver tout ce que j'ai dans iPhoto, iTunes, Firefox, Safari et recuperer tous mes mails dans l'application Mail.
Donc recréer nouvel utilisateur tout neuf (mais avec le même nom, le même en fait) et remettre avec l'aide de Time Machine tout ce à quoi je tiens. Est-ce-possible ?


----------



## big41 (19 Janvier 2014)

sconie a dit:


> que veux-tu dire par là " à la main" ?
> à l'installation de Mavericks je creerai un nouvel utilisateur (trice) - moi - et ensuite depuis Time Machine je rattraperai les applications et les reglages. Ce qui m'importe c'est de retrouver tout ce que j'ai dans iPhoto, iTunes, Firefox, Safari et recuperer tous mes mails dans l'application Mail.
> Donc recréer nouvel utilisateur tout neuf (mais avec le même nom, le même en fait) et remettre avec l'aide de Time Machine tout ce à quoi je tiens. Est-ce-possible ?


Quand tu va connecter la TM quand le Mac le demandera tu pourra choisir quoi rapatrier il me semble, il suffit de prendre les fichiers pas le système
Pour les mails je suis en imap donc les mails sont synchro,sur les serveur


----------



## MacBookPro2009 (19 Janvier 2014)

Salut à tous, 

Mavericks est installé et fonctionnel ! 

Le chemin a été parsemé de frustrations, d'attentes, de patience, de joie et de rage, mais puisque la finalité est de passer par cet OS, cela en valait (peu-être) la peine.

Voici la configuration du matériel et les étapes de cette installation fastidieuse.

MacBookPro mid-2009
Processeur : 2,66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire : 8 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
Carte vidéo : NVIDIA GeForce 9400M 256 Mo
SSD Crucial V4 (256 Go) à la place du Super Drive d'origine (et oui, baqué le SuperDrive qui buggait !)
HDD Hitachi 500 Go 

Les étapes:

1) SAUVEGARDER !!! sur un disque dur externe, partitionné entre autre pour TIME MACHINE. 

2) CLONER !!! le disque qui comportait mon compte et l'OS Mountain Lion sur une autre partition créée à cet égard su r un disque dur externe (le même que celui de TIME MACHINE, il a une capacité de 1To). Utilisation du logiciel Carbon Copy Cloner en Software.

3) Ouvrir les préférences de TIME MACHINE et DESACTIVER Time Machine. 

4) Lancer le téléchargement via l'AppStore et suivre les directives. :sleep:
5) Choix de l'installation sur le SSD et attendre. 

6) Lors du message Migration des données ou pas ? dire oui, et après, choisir le disque où prendre les données (le disque CLONE) et je n'ai choisis que le compte sans les applications (que j'installerais ultérieurement ou que je transférerais manuellement afin de ne plus avoir de bugs). Entrer le nom de mon compte apple afin qu'il n'ait pas de conflit pour la suite si je faite une migration totalement manuelle après une clean install.

7) Attendre la fin de la migration :sleep:
8) Après le premier lancement de Mavericks, j'exécute via Utilitaires/Utilitaire de Disque la vérification du disque SSD, la vérification des permission et la réparations de celles-ci.

9) Mise à jour via l'App Store des logiciels iLife (long)

10) Migration des App qui sont restées sur le disque CLONE (direct dans le dossier Applications) et lancement de ceux-ci pour vérifier la fonctionnalité.

11) Installation d'ONYX version Mavericks et lancement de l'Utilitaire.

12) Redémarrage du Mac (volontaire).

13) Ralentissement observés prévisibles après l'utiliastion d'Onyx.
14) Nettoyage du Mac via Clean My Mac.
15) Redémarrage du Mac (volontaire)

16) Diagnostic : Tout roule ! 

Il est à noter que les logiciels ont été téléchargés pour la version Mavericks.

Observations : 

1) Effectivement le LaunchPad semble moins réactif mais chez moi, cela varie selon l'appui su le trackpad.

2) De manière sporadique et très fugace, la roue arc-en-ciel apparaît parfois mais rien à dire par rapport aux 3 min 45 sec d'attente pour que iTunes lance un fichier audio (sur la première installation qui était vraiment FRUSTRANTE de LENTEUR !)

3) Je n'ai pas mis à jour le fichier proposé par Apple pour les bugs avec GMAIL car lorsque je l'ai fait lors de la première install, l'App Store ne fonctionnait plus, iTunes ramait, Mail était HS, bref, un enfer ! 

4) Certaines applications ont été désactivées d'App Nap afin d'obtenir une réactivité tant espérée.

5) Bref, que du bonheur ! 

J'espère que ce petit bout de chemin vous a été profitable ! 

A vous tous et toutes, mes meilleurs voeux pour cette année nouvelle (et l'arrivée de l'Apple TV ?


----------



## gmaa (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

L'étape 14 est à éviter! Voir les posts à propos de cet utilitaire


----------



## big41 (20 Janvier 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'étape 14 est à éviter! Voir les posts à propos de cet utilitaire



C'est pas la première fois que je lis cela :mouais:
Qu'est-ce qu'il a de si dangereux Clean My Mac ?
Je commence à me poser des question sur son innocuité car je l'utilise depuis longtemps et j'ai des soucis de fermeture sur mon MBP, il y aurait peut être alors une relation de cause à effet ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2014)

Je visite rarement ce fil, peut-être parce que la déferlante initiale des plaintes consécutives à une installation précipitée de «Mavericks» m'a lassé, mais, lorsque j'aperçois la signature de *François* coucou, j'augure une bonne occasion de m'instruire - ce qui est le cas ici.




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> sconie a dit:
> 
> 
> > sur le terminal il y a ça d'écrit : "sudo: can't open /private/etc/sudoers: Permission denied
> ...



&#9828;​
Le cas exposé par *sconie* illustre l'adage : «_in minimo maxima_» (de grandes choses enveloppées dans un détail). Son problème : ne pas pouvoir passer une commande _sudo_ dans le «Terminal» (je laisse de côté le but dans lequel il cherche à le faire : créer une clé-USB _bootable_ de «Mavericks», soit par une invocation directe, soit par l'intermédiaire de «DiskmakerX» qui selon toute apparence invoque des droits 'sudo' pour ce faire), parce qu'un déni intervient dans le «Terminal» justifié par le fait qu'aucune source afférente aux '_sudoers_' n'est trouvée par le système.

Il est bon de savoir qu'un utilisateur-admin (obligatoirement) qui préfixe une commande par '_sudo_' ne s'accorde pas directement à lui-même un 'super-droit' (un droit de 'Super-Administrateur' requis pour la passer, car les enjeux de modifications de données-système de la commande l'exigent) ; mais plus subtilement, il *demande le droit d'avoir ce droit* au Système. Cette demande du 'droit d'avoir un super-droit' déclenche une vérification préalable par le Système : si, dans un fichier-texte hautement protégé situé à la racine de l'OS : le fichier '_sudoers_', le demandeur est recensé comme faisant partie du club de ceux à qui on peut faire confiance pour exercer le 'super-droit' requis 'en bon père de famille' . Si le demandeur ne fait pas partie du club (des admins, ici), mais n'est qu'un passant de l'espace de l'OS, le 'droit d'avoir le droit' va lui être dénié _illico_.

Le problème de *sconie* est que, faisant partie du club des 'admins', il a normalement ce 'droit d'avoir le droit' de passer une commande '_sudo_', mais que, contre toute attente, le Système le lui refuse. *François*, avec un laconisme énigmatique (heureusement assorti d'un manuel d'interprétation des énoncés _sibyllins_) répond :


```
chmod g+x /
```

Car, comme tout un chacun l'aura déjà compris, la question est : pourquoi le Système prétend-il ne pas trouver la charte recensant les membres du club qui ont le droit d'avoir un super-droit dans le «Terminal», alors que, dans un OS normalement constitué, le fichier '_sudoers_' (qui est cette charte) est présent à l'adresse-racine : _/private/etc/_ et réservé en _lecture_ à la personnification du Système (= '_root_') et au groupe dont il est l'unique membre (= '_wheel_'), c'est-à-dire en permissions : *-r--r-----* (440 en valeurs octales)?

&#9831;​
Évidemment, si (pour une raison qui défie la raison) le fichier '_sudoers_' n'existait pas à l'adresse susdite dans l'OS de *sconie*, on aurait affaire à une explication radicale de l'échec à trouver la source des autorisations '_sudoers_' : la disparition de la 'charte' dans son dépositoire. Je crois qu'une commande d'information-système mériterait d'être passée par *sconie* dans le «Terminal» (commande d'informations validable sans '_sudo_', puisque se contentant de regarder sans toucher au Système) :


```
ls -al /private/etc/
```

=> est-ce qu'au 'S' de l'ordre alphabétique des items listés, existe bien une ligne du type :


```
-r--r-----    1 root  wheel        sudoers
```

Si le «Terminal» retourne que le fichier attendu n'est pas présent à l'adresse indiquée, la question est réglée : pas de charte, pas de 'droit d'avoir le super-droit' de passer des commandes en mode '_root_'. Si le «Terminal» retourne que le fichier attendu est présent avec les permissions réduites ci-dessus, on a la confirmation de la conjecture de *François* (qui explique son _sibyllin_ : chmod g+x /) est valide : ce n'est pas l'*absence* de la charte qui fait que le Système n'arrive pas à la consulter pour valider la requête du 'droit d'avoir le droit' de l'utilisateur ; mais c'est son *inaccessibilité* qui fait que le Système n'arrive pas à la consulter.

&#9825;​
La charte est contenue dans un sous-répertoire (= '_etc_'), lui-même contenu dans un répertoire (= '_private_') qui est posé dans l'espace-racine de l'OS. C'est dire si le chemin à parcourir par le Système pour accéder à la charte est court, car on ne quitte pas le 'saint des saints' ici. Mais chaque dossier dans OSX doit avoir, pour qu'on puisse l'ouvrir, une 'serrure' minimale non obturée : c'est l'«_executive bit_» ('brin des permissions d'exécution'), marqué par la lettre '*x*' (ou la valeur octale '*1*' en 3è position). Le 'brin exécutif = 1' attaché aux permissions d'un répertoire signifie qu'il est possible d'«_exécuter l'accès_» au contenu du répertoire, càd. d'y 'entrer' pour prendre connaissance de son 'contenu', à condition que le requérant fasse partie d'une au moins parmi les 3 catégories d'accédants possibles (le _propriétaire_, le _groupe_ ou le _tout-venant_) dotée d'un '_executive bit = 1_'.

Lorsqu'un utilisateur-admin invoque le préfixe '_sudo_' dans le «Terminal», il demande donc au Système le 'droit d'avoir le droit' de passer une commande en mode '_root_', en réponse de quoi le Système doit pouvoir *exécuter l'entrée* successivement dans le répertoire '_private_' et dans le sous-répertoire '_etc_' afin de pouvoir lire la charte : '_sudoers_' y recelée sur la consultation de laquelle il a seul (avec son groupe réservé) une 'carte de lecture'. Si jamais (pour une absconse raison) le '_brin exécutif = 1_' n'était pas marqué (comme une 'étiquette') sur le répertoire '_private_' non plus que sur le sous-répertoire '_etc_' en association avec '_root_' non plus qu'avec le groupe '_wheel_', le Système ne pourrait pas 'exécuter l'entrée' dans ces répertoires (ouvrir ces valises) et la charte demeurerait inaccessible quoique '_root_' en ait le privilège de lecture, comme un lecteur nanti d'une carte de lecture privilégiée des ouvrages de l'«_Enfer_» qui ne pourrait pas exercer ce droit, parce que la pièce qui les contient serait fermée au public pour réfection. 

&#9826;​
La commande qui a été proposée sur des sites de plaintes informatiques D) et dont *François* donne les adresses est donc :


```
chmod g+x /
```

à passer évidemment dans une session '_root_' (une fois ce dernier activé dans une fonction d'utilisateur possédant une session graphique), sous peine de cercle vicieux : la nécessité dans toute autre session d'invoquer '_sudo_' pour ce faire (enjeux système), alors que l'invocation '_sudo_' est bloquée par l'inaccessibilité de la charte '_sudoers_'.

Cette commande équivaut à une modification du mode (change mode)  d'*une* permission (*x* = le 'brin exécutif = 1') attachée à *un* accédant (*g* = le groupe impliqué), ce concernant *tous les objets présents dans l'espace-racine de l'OS* (= tout ce qui suit le point-de-montage logiciel '/' => tout ce qui est présent directement à partir de lui = espace-racine).

Nul doute qu'en passant cette commande, le '_brin exécutif =1_' va être attaché, '*entre autres*', au répertoire '_private_' qui fait partie des objets présents dans l'espace-racine ; ainsi qu'aux '_liens symboliques_' : '_&#10555;etc_', '_&#10555;tmp_' et '_&#10555;var_' qui extrapolent (des plus curieusement) dans l'espace-racine de l'OS les 3 sous-répertoires majeurs du répertoire '_private_' à côté de leur dossier d'inhérence, conférant par là en quelque sorte à des sous-ensembles un statut égalitaire de leur ensemble, dans la mesure où un _lien symbolique_ équivaut à la présence même de l'objet pointé à l'emplacement du pointeur, lequel n'a pas à proprement parler une 'existence de signifiant' distincte de son 'signifié'. 

Apparemment, d'après les témoignages exubérants de guérison des plaignants, la commande évoquée 'marche' (en ce que, appendant au répertoire '_private_' un '_brin exécutif =1_' qui aurait fait défaut, le Système peut désormais 'exécuter l'entrée' dans ce répertoire et aller chercher la charte '_sudoers_' dans le sous-répertoire '_etc_'). Et donc *sconie* pourrait se contenter, après avoir ouvert une session '_root_', de la passer afin que 'passez muscades' : l'invocation 'sudo' désormais re-marche à partir d'une session-admin.

&#9814;​
Néanmoins, je trouve que cette commande appelle quelques remarques de la part du nommé *macomaniac* (spécialiste à la binoculaire dans l'entomotomie des ailes de mouches dans le sens de l'épaisseur ) :



Pourquoi diantre se borner à restaurer le '_brin exécutif =1_' comme permission du *groupe* impliqué (= '_wheel_' dont '_root_' est seul membre), sachant que l'impossibilité préalable d'exécuter l'entrée aux répertoires d'inhérence de la charte '_sudoers_', pour la lire, concernait tout autant le *propriétaire* légitime = '_root_' que son groupe privilégié = '_wheel_'? - Manifestement, la situation continue de boîter au niveau Système, l'_executive bit_ de '_root_' n'ayant pas été restauré sur le (ou les) répertoire(s) racine(s).


Comment bigre le _kernel_ au démarrage (qui exerce des droits '_root_') peut-il parvenir à charger le _BSD_Unix_, sachant qu'il a besoin pour ce faire d'_exécuter l'entrée_ aux sous-répertoires de '_private_' : '_etc_', '_tmp_' et '_var_', si le '_brin exécutif =1_' n'est pas attribué à '_root_' sur le répertoire '_private_'? Je crois que j'ai la réponse à ma question : le _kernel_ court-circuite l'exécution de l'entrée de '_private_', en suivant à la place les liens symboliques : '_&#10555;etc_', '_&#10555;tmp_' et '_&#10555;var_' aux sous-répertoires. Alors que, lors d'une invocation '_sudo_' dans le «Terminal», le Système doit suivre le chemin à '_private_' dans l'ignorance des liens symboliques (sans quoi nécessairement l'accès à la charte '_sudoers_' serait possible, dès lors même que le _kernel_ a pu démarrer le Système en suivant les liens symboliques CQFD.).


Les liens symboliques '_etc_', '_tmp_' et '_var_' portent alors bien le '_brin exécutif =1_' appendu au propriétaire ('_root_') et au groupe ('_wheel_'), sans quoi ils seraient bloqués. Mais s'il est vrai qu'un _lien symbolique_ vaut pour l'objet qu'il pointe, ses droits valent-ils pour ceux de l'objet qu'il pointe? La commande : chmod g+x / nécessairement le suppose, puisqu'elle se borne à restaurer le '_brin exécutif =1_' sur le répertoire '_private_' et pas sur le sous-répertoire '_etc_' (n'étant pas récursive), supposant donc que le sous-répertoire '_etc_' porte un '_brin exécutif_' correct (= 1) pour '_root_' et '_wheel_' dès lors que le _kernel_ a pu démarrer l'OS en suivant le lien symbolique pointant '_etc_' pour en exécuter l'entrée.


N'est-ce pas abusif d'étendre le privilège du '_brin exécutif = 1_' pour le groupe de référence à *tous les objets présents dans l'espace-racine*, sachant qu'à côté de répertoires-système où le '_brin exécutif_' signifie la possibilité d'_exécuter l'entrée au répertoire_, la commande va affecter des *fichiers invisibles* de cet espace-racine qui ne sont pas des *exécutables* ('binaires'), alors même que le '_brin exécutif_', en ce qui concerne des *fichiers*, n'est pertinent que pour des exécutables et doit être absent sur des non-exécutables? Ainsi, le fichier _.DS_Store_ présent dans l'espace-racine va se retrouver doté d'un '_brin exécutif = 1_' (=> 674 : -rw-rwxr--), alors qu'il devrait être en : 664 = -rw-rw-r--.

&#9816;​
&#9758; ma curiosité serait immensément soulagée D) si *sconie* acceptait de passer dans le «Terminal» les 2 commandes de simple information suivantes et d'en poster les résultats (avant ré-installation de son système) :


```
ls -al /
```

&​

```
ls -al /private/
```

ce, afin d'avoir la preuve (ou non) d'une absence du '_brin exécutif = 1_' sur le répertoire '_private_' et de sa présence sur le sous-répertoire '_etc_'.



&#9758; les ruminations ci-dessus me laissent penser en définitive qu'une ré-installation du Système est la manière la plus commode d'apurer le monde des droits sur l'OS de *sconie*.

&#9812;​


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2014)

big41 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'il a de si dangereux Clean My Mac ?


J'ai un désinstallateur sur ma machine.
Quand je l'utilise (ça m'arrive :rose il me propose toujours d'enlever une vingtaine d'éléments, dont certains n'ont aucun rapport avec l'application que je souhaite virer.

Le danger est alors d'accepter d'enlever *tout* ce qui est proposé par le désinstallateur. Si tu te contentes d'enlever l'application et le fichier .plist associé, il n'y a pas de danger (mais guère d'intérêt à utiliser un logiciel spécifique ).


----------



## big41 (20 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai un désinstallateur sur ma machine.
> Quand je l'utilise (ça m'arrive :rose il me propose toujours d'enlever une vingtaine d'éléments, dont certains n'ont aucun rapport avec l'application que je souhaite virer.
> 
> Le danger est alors d'accepter d'enlever *tout* ce qui est proposé par le désinstallateur. Si tu te contentes d'enlever l'application et le fichier .plist associé, il n'y a pas de danger (mais guère d'intérêt à utiliser un logiciel spécifique ).



Ok merci pour le renseignement, je vais le noter quelque part 
Et quand j'aurai fait ma clean instal je ne remet pas Clean My Mac


----------



## sconie (20 Janvier 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je visite rarement ce fil, peut-être parce que la déferlante initiale des plaintes consécutives à une installation précipitée de «Mavericks» m'a lassé, mais, lorsque j'aperçois la signature de *François* coucou, j'augure une bonne occasion de m'instruire - ce qui est le cas ici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ce que j'aimerais avant tout c'est  résoudre mes problèmes et de ne pas devoir tout ré-installer . J'entends dire que je ne suis pas l'administrateur sur cet ordi et que mes droits sont limités. J'ai quand même quelques raisons de m'inquièter non ? en plus j'ai ce problème de demarrage dont j'ai deja parlé autre part sur MacG.  C'est pour cela que j'avais pensé à faire une clean installation pour refaire peau neuve avec l'espoir que tout rentre dans l'ordre. mais sur Time Machine naturellement se trouve aussi le ou les problèmes donc seulement recopier certains trucs comme iPhoto, iTunes, Mail ....

Les 2 commandes que tu me demandes de passer
&#9758; ma curiosité serait immensément soulagée D) si *sconie* acceptait de passer dans le «Terminal» les 2 commandes de simple information suivantes et d'en poster les résultats (avant ré-installation de son système) :

  Code:
 ls -al / 
&​ Code:
 ls -al /private/ 
dois-je les faire les 2 en même temps et aprés appuyer sur "enter" ou d'abord une et ensuite reouvrir le terminal et faire l'autre ? je ne me sers jamais du terminal et pour moi c'est un peu abracadabra..... 
voilà...


----------



## gmaa (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Belle leçon comme toujours.

Du coup en vérifiant chez moi, pour voir...

ls -al /private/
total 32
drwxr-xr-x@   8 root    wheel   272 25 nov 19:24 .
drwxr-xr-x  201 root    wheel  6902 16 jan 00:07 ..
-rw-r--r--@   1 XXXXX  wheel  6148 25 nov 19:33 .DS_Store
drwxr-xr-x  113 root    wheel  3842 20 jan 00:51 etc
-rw-r--r--@   1 XXXXX  wheel  4210 25 nov 19:24 hosts
drwxr-xr-x    2 root    wheel    68 25 aoû 04:50 tftpboot
drwxrwxrwt   15 root    wheel   510 20 jan 10:13 tmp
drwxr-xr-x   26 root    wheel   884 16 nov 23:59 var

(XXXXX="user")

.DS_Store a des droits "non conformes".

Serait-ce dû a un emploi "abusif" de Lire les informations sur un dossier dans le quel j'ai attribué les droits "Lecture et écriture" en le propageant aux éléments inclus ?
J'ai eu recours à ça pour récupérer mes droits perdus "je ne sais plus trop comment" après mon passage sous Mavericks.

Ceci dit, je ne note pas de dysfonctionnement particulier.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2014)

@*sconie*. Tu fais en 2 fois. D'abord un copier-coller de :


```
ls -al /
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (retour-chariot : tu presses la touche 'Entrée' = 'Retour' du clavier pour actionner la commande). Une longue liste va s'afficher, appariant les items et leurs droits, conclue par un ré-affichage du 'prompt' = un équivalent de sconie$ avec le pointeur juste à droite. Tu peux alors enchaîner avec un copier-coller de :


```
ls -al /private/
```

et &#8617;&#65038;, ce qui va afficher une courte liste montrant l'état des droits du sous-répertoire '_etc_' notamment.


@*gmaa*. Je ne vois rien d'anormal dans les droits de tes sous-répertoires de '_private_'. Pas de problèmes d'accès. Les @ finaux sur certains objets ne gênent pas. Il y a un '_sticky bit_' ('brin gluant' ) sur '_tmp_', mais c'est normal. RAS.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Janvier 2014)

sconie a dit:


> Est-ce-que ce serait possible de faire une "clean installation " de Mavericks et ensuite de tout recopier depuis Time Machine *sauf *le système.


Ça revient, au bout de la manuvre, à réinstaller Mavericks au-dessus de tes données actuelles,
et c'est plus laborieux à faire.

Pour réinstaller juste 10.9, il suffit de lancer l'utilitaire dédié dans Recovery 10.9, plutôt en Ethernet.


----------



## guillaumelou (20 Janvier 2014)

Au niveau du problème qui ne concerne qu'une minorité d'entre nous apparemment qui existe quant même malheureusement de la baisse d'autonomie comparée à ML à t'on du nouveau ? S'agit t'il seulement d'un bug au niveau de l'autonomie affichée ? Car après un recalibrage de la batterie sous Mavericks, même en le laissant tourner un bon moment sur batterie y a rien à faire l'autonomie affichée est toujours largement inférieure à celle affichée sous ML à usage identique (Macbook Pro 13 I5 mi-2012 acheté neuf en juin dernier, la batterie à 21 cycles et capacité totale.) Je précise que mon autonomie sous ML colle parfaitement à celle donnée par le test de ma bécane par Macg.... J'avoue ne pas avoir fait le test ultime sous Mavericks c'est à dire de vérifier l'autonomie à l'usage sans tenir compte de l'autonomie affichée, mais ça me gonfle.... Surtout que sous ML 10.8.5 que je viens de passer à 8 Go il tourne parfaitement ! Dans mon cas je trouve même qu'il tourne mieux que sous Mavericks, pas de différence de vitesse d'exécution (ou alors vraiment modique et sans intérêt pour mon usage, dans mon cas MAvericks utilise aussi plus de mémoire que ML, je n'avais aucun problème avec mes 4 Go d'origine avec ML, ca devenait juste sous MAvericks qui de temps en temps écrivait sur le disque, jamais eu ça sous ML, j'ai augmenté la mémoire car trop juste pour Mavericks donc, et j'avais prévu de le faire de toute façon sous ML car si c'était parfait en temps normal c'était trop juste pour utiliser Parallels Desktop (maintenant avec 8 Go c'est nickel !!!).

Voila donc me concernant Mavericks, Bof..... Ou alors y a un truc qui déconne sur mon ordi ? En attendant je suis repassé sous ML (j'avais gardé un clone).

Pour le passage de ML à Mavericks j'avais fait une clean Install...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Janvier 2014)

guillaumelou a dit:


> () à t'on du nouveau ?


Déjà celle-là qui n'est pas banale.


----------



## guillaumelou (20 Janvier 2014)

??????????????


----------



## Locke (20 Janvier 2014)

guillaumelou a dit:


> ??????????????



Et ?

Ceci-dit, pour le calibrage des batteries, un peu de lecture officielle... Ordinateurs portables Apple : étalonnage de la batterie de votre ordinateur pour bénéficier de performances optimales ...donc inutile à faire avec ton modèle. De plus, pour l'autonomie, ce n'est qu'une indication et pas une référence exacte. Passe moins de temps à regarder le % car tout dépend de ou des utilisations en cours.

Tous les jours, on ne fait pas forcément la même chose, plus ou moins, jeu ou pas, etc. Et Mavericks dans mon MBP de 2010 tiens bien le choc, du moins la batterie _(son autonomie)_ ne me pose aucun problème.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Janvier 2014)

guillaumelou a dit:


> après un recalibrage de la batterie sous Mavericks, même en le laissant tourner un bon moment sur batterie y a rien à faire l'autonomie affichée est toujours largement inférieure à celle affichée sous ML à usage identique (Macbook Pro 13 I5 mi-2012 acheté neuf en juin dernier, la batterie à 21 cycles et capacité totale.)


Le recalibrage est inutile depuis Lion pour les portables avec une batterie intégrée
= Ordinateurs portables Apple : étalonnage de la batterie de votre ordinateur pour bénéficier de performances optimales
Certains disent même que ce serait néfaste.


Si tu as fait une pseudo-clean install (installation d'un système neuf, puis migration en bloc des données du système précédent), 
doivent persister des extensions-applications-pilotes-addons-plugins obsolètes, plus réputés pour pomper le %proc que la batterie mais


----------



## guillaumelou (20 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le recalibrage est inutile depuis Lion pour les portables avec une batterie intégrée
> = Ordinateurs portables Apple*: étalonnage de la batterie de votre ordinateur pour bénéficier de performances optimales
> Certains disent même que ce serait néfaste.
> 
> ...




Pour le recalibrage j'étais pas au courant, j'avais lu qu'il était bien de le faire 1 fois par mois, j'ai du le faire 2 fois depuis juin c'est pour dire.....

Effectivement j'ai fait une pseudo-clean install....Le processeur affiche la plupart du temps + de 90% inactif comme sous ML d'ailleurs (je n'utilise pas 50 programmes en même temps, et rarement plus de 4 onglets ouverts dans Firefox....) Si c'était le cas comment repérer comme tu dis "des extensions-applications-pilotes-addons-plugins obsolètes" qui persisteraient ?

Mais apparemment ce problème est connu car j'ai lu d'autres postes à ce sujet ici (principalement avec des Macbook Air) et sur d'autres sites..... Ca me ferait c.... d'être le seul concerné par ce problème quant même, car après une première installe où Mavericks ramait, après la deuxième une bonne maintenance, un re démarrage etc.... il tournait parfaitement, donc si il n'y avait pas ce problème de perte d'autonomie je le garderai sans hésiter puisqu'il est sensé améliorer pas mal de choses.... Sinon mon ML en 10.8.5 fait parfaitement l'affaire pour mon usage... Pour l'autonomie je confirme que ma batterie a 21 cycles de charges, donc elle est plus que neuve ! Et sous ML mon autonomie colle parfaitement avec votre test (lecture video, des aller-retours Bordeaux Paris m'ont permis de tester) ou en usage surf mail qui est mon principal usage du portable... Quand Mavericks m'annonce moins de 5H restant à 96% de charge avec juste Firefox ouvert et 2 onglets faut pas pousser, dans cette config ML me donnait 7H....et me les donnent toujours !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Janvier 2014)

Ce n'est que récemment que, moi aussi,  j'ai appris qu'il n'était pas du tout utile de recalibrer les batteries inamovibles.

C'est Mountain Lion qui a posé des problèmes notoires avec la batterie,
mais on peut envisager que Mavericks en pose aussi à certains Mac ou systèmes.

_Préférences Système > Utilisateurs > ton Compte > Ouverture _et _Moniteur d'activité_ aident à distinguer ce qui tourne sur nos Mac.
Tu peux essayer EtreCheck qui liste en rouge les extensions obsolètes,
ou faire des tests (autre compte d'utilisateur, désactivation de l'airport et/ou du BlueTooth, etc).

Un reset de SMC et un bref démarrage en mode sans échec peuvent faire partie d'une "bonne maintenance".


Après, les têtus de chez têtu font une vraie clean install, ne serait-ce que pour en avoir le cur net : ils repartent de zéro, et réinstallent et reparamètrent tout


----------



## guillaumelou (20 Janvier 2014)

Je vais essayer Etrecheck pour voir ce que ca donne.... reset SMC j'avais lu des trucs à ce sujet mais j'ai aucun des symptomes donc je ne l'avais pas fait. Je vais essayer je suppose que ça en peut pas faire de mal.....

Pour la vrai clean install, tout reparamétrer ne me pose aucun problème, en plus en ce moment j'ai le temps.... Par contre question con, pour remettre les applications je fais comment ? Il faut que je les re installe comme la première fois (donc depuis un fichier dmg) ou je peux les récupérer depuis un clone ? J'ai bien compris que lors de l'installation je dirais non quand Mavericks me proposera de récupérer mes données..... Je suppose qu'il n'y a aucun problème à copier coller mes dossiers depuis le clone vers la nouvelle install....

Merci pour ces précisions ! Si ça peut résoudre le schmilblick....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Janvier 2014)

Pour faire une vraie clean install, il faut :

- tout sauvegarder, idéalement en double (clone + TM ou cloud ou copie de la Maison)
- effacer la partition Macintosh HD
- réinstaller un système vierge à partir de Recovery ou d'une clé usb
- reparamétrer de zéro (création des comptes, connexion internet, etc)
- réinstaller chaque application-pilote-plugin-extension à partir de son installeur, en vérifiant la compatibilité de la version et en fournissant chaque numéro de licence
- ne recopier que les dossiers de données personnelles (musique, docs, photos, vidéos), mais aucun fichier système reconstructible (préférences, Bibliothèque, ) 
- récupérer mails, mots de passe éventuels, carnet d'adresses et signets favoris
- reparamétrer chaque application, dont Mail.

C'est un travail de bénédictin


----------



## guillaumelou (20 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour faire une vraie clean install, il faut :
> 
> - tout sauvegarder, idéalement en double (clone + TM ou cloud ou copie de la Maison)
> - effacer la partition Macintosh HD
> ...



Effectivement.... Non, ré installer toutes les applis une par une franchement ça me gonfle, sachant qu'il tourne parfaitement sous ML je vais pas m'embêter avec ça, ca fait quant même pas mal de temps à passer pour pas grand chose, mais bon à savoir en cas de plantage plus sévère.

Etrecheck a juste trouvé que Java était pas à jour, rien de plus.

Par contre j'arrive pas à faire le reset SMC. Quand ils disent d'appuyer sur Maj, il faut appuyer sur Shift ou Capslock ? J'ai essayé avec Capslock ça marche pas, j'ai trouvé une vidéo sur youtube ou le mec appuyait sur shift. Dans mon cas quoi que je fasse, dès que j'effleure power l'ordi démarre directe, je ne peux pas appuyer sur toutes les touches et power en même temps et tout relâcher sans que l'ordi démarre et appuyer ensuite sur power pour démarrer, à chaque fois il démarre tout de suite.... Fait yech.....


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Janvier 2014)

guillaumelou a dit:


> Effectivement.... Non, ré installer toutes les applis une par une franchement ça me gonfle, sachant qu'il tourne parfaitement sous ML je vais pas m'embêter avec ça, ca fait quant même pas mal de temps à passer pour pas grand chose, mais bon à savoir en cas de plantage plus sévère.
> 
> Etrecheck a juste trouvé que Java était pas à jour, rien de plus.
> 
> Par contre j'arrive pas à faire le reset SMC. Quand ils disent d'appuyer sur Maj, il faut appuyer sur Shift ou Capslock ? J'ai essayé avec Capslock ça marche pas, j'ai trouvé une vidéo sur youtube ou le mec appuyait sur shift. Dans mon cas quoi que je fasse, dès que j'effleure power l'ordi démarre directe, je ne peux pas appuyer sur toutes les touches et power en même temps et tout relâcher sans que l'ordi démarre et appuyer ensuite sur power pour démarrer, à chaque fois il démarre tout de suite.... Fait yech.....


Au "boing". Tu maintiens la touche majuscule de droite au "boing" et jusqu'à l'apparition d'une barre de progression grise.

Toutes les combinaisons de démarrage, c'est au "boing".


----------



## guillaumelou (20 Janvier 2014)

C'est bon je suis en train de le faire, y a un bug apparemment dans la procédure annoncée chez Apple, ca ne serait pas Maj+ctrl+option et power mais Maj+ctrl+alt et power, en tout cas marche dans mon cas.....


----------



## gmaa (20 Janvier 2014)

Ce que tout le monde sait : Touche option - Wikipédia


----------



## guillaumelou (20 Janvier 2014)

Autant pour moi, je suis pas encore un expert sur Mac, je croyais que la touche option c'était celle avec cmd et le signe bizare.... Pour un ancien de windows (que je ne regrette pas) quand y a marqué Alt dessus j'appelle ça la touche alt.....

Maintenant je saurai ! Merci pour l'info 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------

Merci François pour la suggestion du reset SMC, maintenant Mavericks m'annonce enfin une autonomie cohérente, un poil inférieure à celle annoncée avec le même usage sous ML, mais ca reste rationnel alors qu'avant il m'annonçait une autonomie ridicule....


----------



## r e m y (21 Janvier 2014)

guillaumelou a dit:


> ... Pour un ancien de windows (que je ne regrette pas) quand y a marqué Alt dessus j'appelle ça la touche alt.....
> 
> ...


 
La touche option c'est la touche marquée alt
La touche Pomme (pour les Pomme-C, Pomme-V...) c'est celle où il n'y a pas de pomme

C'est quand même simple non?


----------



## G'z (21 Janvier 2014)

Une petite question : Est-ce que Mavericks (lorsque d'une clean install) réinstalle les softs automatiquement ??


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2014)

G'z a dit:


> Une petite question : Est-ce que Mavericks (lorsque d'une clean install) réinstalle les softs automatiquement ??



Ben non, il faut tout faire avec ses petites mimines.


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Janvier 2014)

Bon je dois me lancer dans une clean install, surement à cause de moi lors de la dernière clean install pour passer de ML à SL. 

Là je vais rester sous mavericks c'est la dernière fois que j'installe un OS d'APPLE aha.


----------



## sconie (24 Janvier 2014)

comment faire une "une clean installation" de Mavericks sans clé usb bootable avec l'installateur de Mavericks dessus ? (j'ai deja mis plus tôt dans ce forum les raisons pour lesquelles il 'était impossible de créer cette clé bootable)


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2014)

Ce que tu peux sans doute faire, c'est une installation normale puis une réinstallation depuis la partition de secours.
Mais ça sera long


----------



## sconie (25 Janvier 2014)

j'ai quelque chose dans mon système actuellement qui ne fonctionne pas normalement, c'est pour ça , je voudrais installer un nouveau système avec Mavericks et récupérer tout le reste avec Time Machine.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2014)

sconie a dit:


> j'ai quelque chose dans mon système actuellement qui ne fonctionne pas normalement, c'est pour ça , je voudrais installer un nouveau système avec Mavericks et récupérer tout le reste avec Time Machine.



Redémarre en maintenant cmd et R

Efface le DD interne et lance la récupération.


----------



## PDD (25 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Redémarre en maintenant cmd et R
> 
> Efface le DD interne et lance la récupération.


Mon petit fils a passé son Core 2 duo (Macbook pro 15")  (sans me demander mon avis !) sous Mavericks et il est bloqué, planté. Chaque démarage se fait avec une barre de progression en bas de l'écran qui se remplit (mode sans échec?) puis à la fin du remplissage le Mac s'arrête. Si je démarre avec cmd et R, j'ai accès à la restauration par le wifi (mais le Mac est passé en qwerty pour le mot de passe!) mais si je veux réinstaller l'OSX sur le disque de sauvegarde de Mavericks il me dit qu'il est verrouilé et tout se bloque, comme moi car je ne sais pas quoi faire.
Si je veux remettre le disque SL et démarrer avec C enfoncé il refuse, éjecte le disque SL et redémarre en mode sans échec. Désolé si je suis un peu long... 
Merci par avance à ceux qui peuvent m'aider.
ps : l'utilitaire de disque signale que celui-ci doit être réparé mais si je lance la réparation il ne sais pas le réparer.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> ps : l'utilitaire de disque signale que celui-ci doit être réparé mais si je lance la réparation il ne sais pas le réparer.


Si tu veux t'acharner, essaie une demi-douzaine de fois de suite de réparer le disque avec Utilitaire de Disque : parfois, ça marche (mais ça peut aussi achever le disque).
L'idéal serait DiskWarrior (si tu l'as).

Sinon, j'espère que tu as des sauvegardes : ton disque interne a de fortes chances de ne pas avoir survécu au gros travail imposé par la mise à niveau (c'est connu).
Tu peux aussi essayer de récupérer des données dans ton Mac en le mettant en Target sur un autre Mac fire-wire.

Pour réinstaller SL après Mavericks, il faut repartitionner le Mac (pour effacer la partition Recovery, qui empêche l'installation).


PS : tu dois savoir qu'il est conseillé d'affecter un compte non admin aux petits-fils,
et qu'ils sont plus pressés d'évoluer que nous !


----------



## PDD (25 Janvier 2014)

Bon je n'ai rien à sauvegarder ni rien d'important sur mon ancienne machine, pour moi et mon travail j'ai un MBPR mid 2012 que j'ai laissé sous ML bien sur, machine "parfaite"...jamais eu un problème en un an et bien sur j'ai des copies TM  "à jour". Le core 2 duo  je veux simplement la remettre sous SL et réparer le DD pour que mon petit fils puisse continuer ses jeux, son skype, son mail,... donc rien de grave si il perd tout...Mais je suis bloqué... Peut on lancer le fsck... sous Mavericks?
J'ai lancé le fsck sous Mavericks, il a essayé 3 fois et ma signalé que le volume ne pouvait pas être réparé... mauvais cela?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> J'ai lancé le fsck sous Mavericks, il a essayé 3 fois et ma signalé que le volume ne pouvait pas être réparé... mauvais cela?


mauvais pour le dd Il va falloir penser à le changer.


----------



## PDD (26 Janvier 2014)

J'ai un DD 120G d'un Mac Book de la même période, il conviendrait à ton avis?


----------



## big41 (26 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> J'ai un DD 120G d'un Mac Book de la même période, il conviendrait à ton avis?



Ça coute pas cher un DD maintenant, prends en un neuf pour être tranquille sauf si la machine ne vaut vraiment plus le coup


----------



## PDD (26 Janvier 2014)

Merci  à tous pour votre aide. Encore une question, pourquoi ne peut on pas démarrer l'ordi (avec c enfoncé au démarrage) avec les dvd d'origine pour remettre le système initial? De pourquoi même TM ne veut pas remettre la version SL qui est sauvegardée...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> pourquoi ne peut on pas démarrer l'ordi (avec c enfoncé au démarrage) avec les dvd d'origine pour remettre le système initial?


Problème de Firmware ? Problème de DVD ? Problème de lecteur ?..




PDD a dit:


> De pourquoi même TM ne veut pas remettre la version SL qui est sauvegardée...


Là, c'est peut être parce que le dd est en mauvais état.


----------



## PDD (26 Janvier 2014)

La sauvegarde de TM me signale que je dois formater mon DD externe ou se trouve les sauvegardes de SL (avant Mavericks) sous guild...je ne sais pas bien ce que cela veut dire...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2014)

La partition Recovery des Lions et de Mavericks interdit par sa seule présence de réinstaller SL.

Si le disque interne est corrompu, la sauvegarde TM de ce disque apparaît elle aussi corrompue.

Si le disque interne est corrompu, même l'utilitaire du dernier Système qui a sauvegardé est interdit de restauration.


----------



## PDD (26 Janvier 2014)

Ok merci je vais remplacer le DD, cela me semble la meilleure solution mais rester à SL de toutes façons. Bon je reconnais que pour mon petit fils il ne s'est pas posé trop de questions, chaque fois que l'on vérifie les mises à jour (sous SL ou ML) on voit en "grand" l'"invitation à passer à Mavericks... c'est tentant...
Merci à tous.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La partition Recovery des Lions et de Mavericks interdit par sa seule présence de réinstaller SL.
> 
> Si le disque interne est corrompu, la sauvegarde TM de ce disque apparaît elle aussi corrompue.
> 
> Si le disque interne est corrompu, même l'utilitaire du dernier Système qui a sauvegardé est interdit de restauration.



Eh beh, je savais pas... Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que ceci est plutôt discret : je n'ai vu aucune alerte avant d'installer Maverick, ce qui m'aurait probablement fait différer (longtemps différer...) l'installation.
Un peu gonflés, comme procédés..
J'en vois pas l'intérêt surtout. Impératif technique ? Sur le plan commercial, je comprends pas bien...


----------



## Feaelwen (26 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

comme beaucoup d'entre vous, j'ai fait la mise à jour vers Mavericks hier...
Tout s'est très bien passé jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur soit redémarré. Depuis la mise à jour, l'app "Notes" s'ouvre seule et en permanence. C'est à dire que si je quitte l'app, elle se réouvre quelques secondes après.

Le plus ennuyeux, c'est que même en la laissant ouverte dans un coin de l'écran, elle se remet au premier plan toutes les 20-30 secondes. 

J'ai vérifié dans les préférences systèmes/utilisateurs et groupes ainsi qu'une réparation du disque avec l'utilitaire de disque, sans grand succès.
J'ai cru comprendre que cette app aurait un lien avec iCloud (que je n'utilise pas) et ai donc contrôlé que rien ne soit activé de ce côté là. Je n'ai synchronisé aucun compte avec mon ordi...

Je précise que je suis passée de Lion à Mavericks (sans passer par Mountain Lion). Mon cher Macbook pro n'est pas tout tout récent, il date de 2010.

Auriez-vous des idées ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'en vois pas l'intérêt surtout. Impératif technique ? Sur le plan commercial, je comprends pas bien...


Attention, j'ai dit qu'on ne pouvait pas réinstaller SL du fait de la présence d'une partition Recovery.

Mais on peut tout à fait rétrograder son Mac et le faire revenir à SL avec Time Machine 
= il suffit de démarrer sur la partition Recovery (eh oui !) et de lancer son utilitaire de _Restauration des sauvegardes TM_ pour choisir la dernière date de sauvegarde en 10.6 : on retrouve alors le système 10.6 et nos données de l'époque. 
Quand la sauvegarde est saine, bien sûr.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mais on peut tout à fait rétrograder son Mac et le faire revenir à SL avec Time Machine
> = il suffit de démarrer sur la partition Recovery (eh oui !) et de lancer son utilitaire de _Restauration des sauvegardes TM_ pour choisir la dernière date de sauvegarde en 10.6 : on retrouve alors le système 10.6 et nos données de l'époque.


Et dans ce cas, que se passe-t-il d'une partition _Recovery_ (de Lion, ML ou Mav') : elle disparait ? elle reste ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Janvier 2014)

Logiquement, elle persiste : elle ne fait que lancer l'utilitaire qui recopie les données sauvegardées, et qui les recopie uniquement vers la partition Macintosh HD.


----------



## Jean-marie B (26 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,



> Mais on peut tout à fait rétrograder son Mac et le faire revenir à SL avec Time Machine
> = il suffit de démarrer sur la partition Recovery (eh oui !) et de lancer son utilitaire de Restauration des sauvegardes TM pour choisir la dernière date de sauvegarde en 10.6 : on retrouve alors le système 10.6 et nos données de l'époque.
> Quand la sauvegarde est saine, bien sûr.




Je demande à voir !


----------



## PDD (26 Janvier 2014)

Mon MBPR sous ML va trop bien, je ne tente pas l'expérience "aller-retour"...Le MBP de mon petit fils ayant son DD défectueux je ne peux revenir sur le SL de départ...


----------



## guillaumelou (26 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Mon MBPR sous ML va trop bien, je ne tente pas l'expérience "aller-retour"...Le MBP de mon petit fils ayant son DD défectueux je ne peux revenir sur le SL de départ...



Fait un clone de ton MBPR sous ML avec Carbon Copy Cloner, et tente Mavericks si tu veux, si y a une coquille, tu pourra revenir en arrière sans AUCUN problème, il suffira de recopier ton clone de ML sur ton DD en démarrant avec Recovery et en restaurant le clone sous ML sur le DD principal. C'est tout bête et ça marche nickel ! Tu retrouveras ton MBPR comme il était à l'instant de la sauvegarde (clonage).


----------



## PDD (27 Janvier 2014)

Ok merci, demain on change de DD de l'intel core 2 duo en panne...et on revient à SL...


----------



## Aeon (27 Janvier 2014)

Petit retour depuis un MacBook blanc de début 2010 (4 GO de RAM).
J'ai attendu la 10.9.1 avant de quitter SL.
Mavericks installé via une clé USB bootable et une clean install.

J'avais un peu peur du comportement de mon "vieux" MacBook après l'échec de la migration en 10.7 et 10.8 (retour quasi-immédiat sous SL).

Pour le moment (une petite semaine depuis la migration), RAS. Mon Mac se comporte comme d'habitude, pas d'emballement du processeur, de surchauffe, latences ou de bugs indésirables. Mavericks apporte un petit vent de modernité (Safari est par exemple bluffant de vitesse et de fluidité), j'en suis pour le moment très satisfait.


----------



## southpark (28 Janvier 2014)

Salut à tous ,

Mon frère à acheté hier un Macbook pro Rétina , ce sera son premier MAC  c'est un modéle équipé de Mountain Lion , et sur mon vieux Mac pro de 2010 et Macbook pro 2011 j'ai fait une clean installe depuis une clef USB , mais la vu que ce Macbook pro arrive tout Neuf est-ce que une mise à  jour jour via le App Store suffit ou c'est mieux de faire une clean installe ?
merci de vos réponse


----------



## Marengo31 (29 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer de OS X 10.8.5 à Mavericks OS X 10.9.1.
Pas de problème pour l'installation, pas de message d'erreur.

J'ai un souci sur SAFARI pour l'accès internet. Au démarrage du micro je suis obligé de passer par Préférences Système/ Réseau pour faire un diagnostic du réseau. Le diagnostic réseau semble réparer quelque chose et ça marche de nouveau !

Ma liaison internet se fait par WI-FI qui est bien activé et c'est ma live-box qui est bien sélectionnée et bien activée !

Si quelqu'un a une idée sur le réglage que je dois faire, merci d'avance.

Marengo31


----------



## moha7 (29 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,
je viens de faire la mise à jour de Lion vers Mavericks. Tout est bien passé, sauf que je ne peux plus ouvrir quelques applications comme "Appache Open Office", "Celtx", "Audacity", "Gimp 2.8.4", "Event Manager x" et "Onyx". Dans un premier temps, j'ai pensé que les versions de ces logiciels ne sont pas compatibles avec Mavericks et je les ai tous supprimé. Comme je tiens quand même à "Event Manager X" et à "Onyx", j'ai retéléchargé les versions compatibles Mavericks. Mais quand je double clique sur ces deux logiciels pour les installer, je reçois le message suivant : << Impossible douvrir «*OnyX*», car cette app provient dun développeur non identifié.>>. Merci à vous de m'aider pour résoudre mon problème.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2014)

moha7 a dit:


> << Impossible douvrir «*OnyX*», car cette app provient dun développeur non identifié.>>. Merci à vous de m'aider pour résoudre mon problème.


clic droit dessus : ouvrir.
Plus d'info ici : OS X : à propos de Gatekeeper


----------



## Feaelwen (29 Janvier 2014)

Feaelwen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> comme beaucoup d'entre vous, j'ai fait la mise à jour vers Mavericks hier...
> Tout s'est très bien passé jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur soit redémarré. Depuis la mise à jour, l'app "Notes" s'ouvre seule et en permanence. C'est à dire que si je quitte l'app, elle se réouvre quelques secondes après.
> ...



Je me permets de faire un petit up... :rose:
Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution et cela est plutôt contraignant ! Je n'arrive plus à écrire, vu que les notes reviennent à l'avant sans arrêt...
Sur Google, que ce soit en français ou anglais, je n'ai rien trouvé, les problèmes avec Notes sont en général qu'elles ont été supprimées ou ne se synchronisent plus. 


Par ailleurs, autres constations depuis la mise à jour, après quelques jours d'utilisation... J'ai l'impression que la batterie tient moins bien et j'ai désormais deux "Pages" sur mon ordinateur. Il n'a apparemment pas totalement réussi à la mise à jour. Mais c'est peu important !


----------



## moha7 (30 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> clic droit dessus : ouvrir.
> Plus d'info ici : OS*X*: à propos de Gatekeeper


Merci infiniment Sly54 pour ta réponse rapide et efficace.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h53 ----------




dragao13 a dit:


> Va à "préférences système" puis "sécurité et confidentialité" et à l'onglet "général" puis là, tu peux choisir l'option qui autorise le type d'application que tu peux ouvrir (tout en bas) !


Grand merci à toi dragao13 pour ton aide.


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2014)

Je viens de récup un macbook blanc version 2010, les derniers de la gamme. 1"30 pour démarrer, impossible de rien faire sans avoir la roue colorée, une horreur, sous maverick avec 2 go de ram donc. Je ne doute pas qu'il eut été plus véloce et réactif avec au moins 4 go mais en attendant j'ai installé Snow et là t'as juste l'impression d'avoir une petit bombe dans les mains. Tout se lance en un clic et le mac boot sur un HD en moins de 20 sec, CQFD 

D'ailleurs la personne qui me l'a vendu n'y connaissait rien, tant mieux pour moi. Elle devait le voir ramer sous Lion, Moutain lion, elle s'est dit que peut-être ça serait mieux sous Maverick, mais lol quoi...


----------



## boddy (30 Janvier 2014)

moha7 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> je viens de faire la mise à jour de Lion vers Mavericks. Tout est bien passé, sauf que je ne peux plus ouvrir quelques applications comme "Appache Open Office", "Celtx", "Audacity", "Gimp 2.8.4", "Event Manager x" et "Onyx". Dans un premier temps, j'ai pensé que les versions de ces logiciels ne sont pas compatibles avec Mavericks et je les ai tous supprimé. Comme je tiens quand même à "Event Manager X" et à "Onyx", j'ai retéléchargé les versions compatibles Mavericks. Mais quand je double clique sur ces deux logiciels pour les installer, je reçois le message suivant : << Impossible douvrir «*OnyX*», car cette app provient dun développeur non identifié.>>. Merci à vous de m'aider pour résoudre mon problème.



Bonjour,

La version 2.0.2 d'Audacity fonctionne très bien pour moi sous Mavericks.


----------



## Marengo31 (30 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Quelques compléments d'informations sur mon problème.
En fait j'ai deux utilisateurs: un utilisateur Admin avec les droits administrateurs et un utilisateur que j'ai appelé Internet pour surfer sur le oueb. 
Le problème est pour l'utilisateur Internet, je suis toujours obligé de passer par le diagnostics réseau pour rétablir la liaison. Le message est le suivant "Network Diagnostics veut accéder à la clé de votre TROUSSEAU" je dit OK et c'est bon.
Cela semble vouloir dire que la clé WEP de ma live-box semble se trouver dans mon TROUSSEAU. Comment autoriser l'utilisateur Internet à accéder librement à cette clé?
That is the question????

Merci d'avance pour les réponses qui me feront avancer.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2014)

WEP ??? 

T'as des copains à l'HADOPI ?


----------



## PDD (31 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Ok merci je vais remplacer le DD, cela me semble la meilleure solution mais rester à SL de toutes façons. Bon je reconnais que pour mon petit fils il ne s'est pas posé trop de questions, chaque fois que l'on vérifie les mises à jour (sous SL ou ML) on voit en "grand" l'"invitation à passer à Mavericks... c'est tentant...
> Merci à tous.


Mon Macbook Pro 15" est revenu de réparation, le DD n'avait rien et c'était Mavericks qui était cassé... Pourquoi ne pouvait on le remettre par WiFi, mystère. On a remis SL (avec 2g c'est préférable) et mon Petit Fils va pouvoir encore l'utiliser...Merci de vos aides et avis.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Mon Macbook Pro 15" est revenu de réparation, le DD n'avait rien et c'était Mavericks qui était cassé...


Bonne nouvelle, alors : la corruption n'était que logicielle. 

N'oublie pas d'attribuer une session non admin à ton petit-fils.


----------



## PDD (31 Janvier 2014)

La seule chose désagréable, comme on a remis tout "à neuf" je ne peux retrouver ni sa sauvegarde TM en 10.6 de décembre ni sa dernière en 10.9...Je vois la 10.9 mais ne peux l'utiliser car TM me signale que j'utilise une version antérieure d'OS. Je n'ai pas envie de repasser en Mavericks... Cela servira de leçon à mon petit fils (12 ans) et il comprendra pourquoi il faut faire des sauvegardes...


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> La seule chose désagréable, comme on a remis tout "à neuf" je ne peux retrouver ni sa sauvegarde TM en 10.6 de décembre ni sa dernière en 10.9...Je vois la 10.9 mais ne peux l'utiliser car TM me signale que j'utilise une version antérieure d'OS. Je n'ai pas envie de repasser en Mavericks... Cela servira de leçon à mon petit fils (12 ans) et il comprendra pourquoi il faut faire des sauvegardes...



Si l'interface Time Machine ne permet pas de visualiser les sauvegardes de 10.9, tu peux passer par le Finder de manière traditionnelle pour récupérer à la main tes données.


----------



## Fujoke (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous.

Mavericks est la raison pour laquelle je m'inscris sur ce forum.

Je possède un imac 21,5" acheté en 2011
Processeur 2,5 GHz Intel Core i5
Mémoire 4 Go 1333 MHz DDR3

Jusqu'a aujourd'hui, je n'avais jamais fais de mise à jour, je crois que j'étais sous OSX 10.6.6

Je l'ai fait car elle est gratuite sur appstore et je me suis dit "Tiens ça peu être cool cette mise a jour.. comme ça il aura une gueule un peu différente..)

J'avais vraiment aucune obligation, tout fonctionnai parfaitement bien avant..
Je l'installe sans problème, tout se passe bien. LA mise à jour est faite.

Mais depuis l'ordi ram.. il est lent, c'est pas excessif mais c'est moins bien qu'avant.. même pour ouvrir google ou ma boite mail ça met plus de temps.

J'avais installé "Logic".. et la BIM.. l'appli s'ouvre plus : Impossible d'ouvrir l'application "Logic Pro", car les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prises en charge.

Et pour finir, j'ai pour habitude de jouer à Halo 1.. avant aucun problème, mais la le jeu est injouable ça ram énormément...

Donc, je suis vraiment dégouté.. j'ai perdu mon temps à installer la mise à jour (inutile pour utilisation) et en essayant de trouver une solution pour faire fonctionner ce qui ne fonctionne plus..

Bref.. Existe il une solution pour repasser à l'ancienne version ? Ou pouvons nous régler ces problèmes facilement dans cette version ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et si je ne suis pas dans le bon topic, je m'en excuse..


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2014)

Déjà, tu es un inconséquent.

Les mises à jours de l'OS sont avant tout de sécurité. Ton Mac devrait être en *10.6.8* plus la dernière *SecUpdate 2013-004*. Il faut les faire. Ce n'est pas une option.

Une upgrade se prépare. On s'assure que ses logiciels sont bien compatibles avec la nouvelle version (là on parle de trois OSX plus tard) et qu'on dispose de drivers à jour pour ses périphériques.

Au passage, la fin du support des logiciels PPC date de 2011 avec la sortie de OS X  10.7 Lion. Bon réveil.

Pour réinstaller Mac OS X 10.6, il faut redémarrer sur le DVD d'installation et repartitionner le disque dur pour effacer le Recovery HD de Mavericks.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> La seule chose désagréable, comme on a remis tout "à neuf" je ne peux retrouver ni sa sauvegarde TM en 10.6 de décembre ni sa dernière en 10.9...


Dans l'espace intergalactique, essaie de remonter à l'Ordinateur : Cmd+Maj+C, ou barre latérale > _MacBookPro_de_PDD_
puis de redescendre dans les sous-dossiers à partir de là, pour retrouver les sauvegardes 10.6.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2014)

Fujoke a dit:


> Donc, je suis vraiment dégouté.. j'ai perdu mon temps à installer la mise à jour (inutile pour utilisation)


Mavericks n'est pas une mise à jour de Snow Leopard. C'est un nouvel OS.
Pour le reste, Moonwalker a tout dit


----------



## Pikadu60 (1 Février 2014)

bonjour
j'ai un iMac écran LED 27" - intel Core 2 Duo - 3,06 GHz - cache N 2 : 3 Mo - 1 To - mémoire vive 4 Go bus 1,07 GHz - ATI Radeon HD 4670 256 mo
Mac OS X LION 10.7.5
je souhaiterai savoir si je peu telecharger OSX Mavericks de l'app store sans créer de clé USB bootable ou cela est-il vraiment obligatoire ?
cordialement


----------



## mjpolo (1 Février 2014)

Pikadu60 a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai un iMac écran LED 27" - intel Core 2 Duo - 3,06 GHz - cache N 2 : 3 Mo - 1 To - mémoire vive 4 Go bus 1,07 GHz - ATI Radeon HD 4670 256 mo
> Mac OS X LION 10.7.5
> je souhaiterai savoir si je peu telecharger OSX Mavericks de l'app store sans créer de clé USB bootable ou cela est-il vraiment obligatoire ?
> cordialement




Tu peux le télécharger et faire la mise à jour en suivant, mais je te le déconseille vivement!!

Il faut lancer le téléchargement et arrêter avant le début de l'installation (c'est comme cela que j'ai fait); ensuite tu fais un clone de ton système actuel sur un HDD externe puis tu mets à jour ton clone 10.7.5 avec Mavericks
De cette façon, si Mavericks ne te plait pas tu pourras revenir en arrière 

P.S.: on parle de Clé USB mais tu peux aussi copier l'installeur sur un disque dur externe et selon moi, on doit aussi pouvoir utiliser un DVD double couche, vu que l'ainstalleur Mavericks pèse moins de 6Go, mais c'est une méthode que je n'ai pas essayée.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2014)

Sans oublier ce lien pour créer une clef bootable (non obligatoire, mais conseillé).


----------



## boddy (3 Février 2014)

mjpolo a dit:


> on doit aussi pouvoir utiliser un DVD double couche, vu que l'ainstalleur Mavericks pèse moins de 6Go, mais c'est une méthode que je n'ai pas essayée.



Mes doubles couches 8.5 GB m'ont signalé qu'ils n'avaient pas la capacité nécessaire. Alors attention avant d'en acheter... La clé est la meilleure solution.


----------



## drayen (4 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
J'espère ne pas me tromper d'endroit en posant cette question.
je tiens à dire que j'ai un imac de 2010 ayant subi avec succès toutes les mises à jour jusqu'à Mavericks. Jamais de problèmes.
Pourtant il y a quelques temps tous les fichiers de mon bureau se sont vus déplacés et regroupés dans un fichier crée automatiquement dans Applications et nommé Janvier 2014 et depuis Le mois de février vient s'ajouter à cela un nouveau dossier nommé Février 2014.
Je tiens à dire que les fichiers déposés sur le bureau sont automatiquement au bout d'un certain temps rapatriés vers ces dossiers. Je n'ai a priori pas entrepris de manipulations particulières.

Si quelqu'un a une quelconque idée sur le sujet elle est la bienvenue.

Merci 

Drayen.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Février 2014)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,


Tu as peut-être oublié un utilitaire qui te range ton Bureau : Hazel, FolderOrgX, Clean, FolderTidy, 

Ou une Action de dossier est configurée sur ton Bureau : un clic droit sur son icône te la montrerait.


----------



## francisz (5 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu aujourd'hui installer la mise à jour maverick sur mon MacBook Pro de juin 2013. C'est l'échec.

Alors que l'installation était quasi terminée, on m'a demandé mon trousseau d'ouverture de session, mais mon mot de passe n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai donc cliqué que Annuler. Ensuite la barre d'installation à stagné à tout jamais, avec en dessous un message comme quoi un redémarrage automatique allait s'effectuer. 

Après 1h30 j'ai donc décidé de forcer l'arrêt du Mac, sauf qu'en le rallumant  il a démarré comme s'il ne m'avait jamais vu... 

Avez-vous une solution ? Je veux récupérer mes documents, et naturellement je n'avais pas fait de sauvegarde...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2014)

francisz a dit:


> ... et naturellement je n'avais pas fait de sauvegarde...



Naturellement 

C'est donc de naissance.


----------



## francisz (6 Février 2014)

Tu n'as pas plutôt un conseil Moonwalker ?


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Février 2014)

Qu'est-ce que tu veux qu'on te réponde ?
Essaie de faire les réparations habituelles, fouille dans ton DD, ta session est bien quelque part.
Et fais des sauvegardes régulières, avec une en prime avant d'installer ou de mettre à jour un OS. 
Je sais pas, moi, quand tu te prends un bus parce que t'as traversé au vert sans regarder, tu demandes ce qu'il faut faire ?


----------



## drayen (7 Février 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour, et bienvenue,
> 
> 
> Tu as peut-être oublié un utilitaire qui te range ton Bureau : Hazel, FolderOrgX, Clean, FolderTidy,
> ...



Merci pour l'attention.
J'ai vérifié et a priori il n'y a pas d'action de dossier particulier qui apparaisse.
Je reste sur une incompréhension. Aurais je fait une manipulation sans m'en rendre compte?
Pour l'instant je verrouille les fichiers qui sont sur mon bureau et le mac me signale bien qu'il n'a pas l'autorisation de déplacer les fichiers vers ces nouveaux dossiers créés.  

Merci encore d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.

Drayen.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Février 2014)

drayen a dit:


> a priori il n'y a pas d'action de dossier particulier qui apparaisse.


Ou un applescript de ton cru, si tu es un fan ?


----------



## drayen (10 Février 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ou un applescript de ton cru, si tu es un fan ?



En fait je suis passé sur mac il y a 4 ans depuis snow leopard et a vrai dire je n'ai jamais tenter une manipulation de type script ou terminal ou encore automator. Mon usage reste très basique je me contente de suivre les préconisations du mac. Je ne change pas les chemins pré établis par l'os du genre mettre la bibliothèque itunes sur un disque externe. Mes connaissances sont sommaires du coup par sécurité je ne joue pas à l'apprenti sorcier d'ou mon étonnement lorsque du jour au lendemain l'ordo se met à me crée des dossiers de façon autonome et me réorganiser mon bureau dans ces dossiers alors que je ne lui rien demander.

Bon journée tout le monde.
Drayen.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Février 2014)

drayen a dit:


> alors que je ne lui rien demander.


Si ce n'est toi, c'est quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu veux qu'on te réponde ?
> Essaie de faire les réparations habituelles, fouille dans ton DD, ta session est bien quelque part.
> Et fais des sauvegardes régulières, avec une en prime avant d'installer ou de mettre à jour un OS.
> Je sais pas, moi, quand tu te prends un bus parce que t'as traversé au vert sans regarder, tu demandes ce qu'il faut faire ?



J'aime bien la comparaison 

Concernant les sauvegardes, moi je sauvegarde très peu (photos principalement et document le cloud suffit donc), je considère que la perte de donnée est un risque acceptable MAIS c'est surement parce que à l'époque où je sauvegardais le premier à perdre les données c'était toujours le DD de secours  et non l'ordinateur.

Après on m'a expliqué que le DD externe ne doit pas être utilisé de manière intensive, et qu'il fallait multiplier les supports puis je me suis endormi, et j'ai décidé de sauvegarder le strict minimum, passer du temps à ranger/sauvegarder le passé c'est chiant quoi, quand bien même c'est automatique, il faut brancher le DD externe régulièrement, après il faut restaurer, attendre, puis finalement ce que tu as besoin ça n'a pas été sauvegardé brefff   (là je dis merci au cloud pour les petits fichiers). Puis tu as toujours les 500 GO d'il y a 5 ans à trier .... 

Sinon j'aime toujours pas mavericks et c'est moi ou parfois le fond d'écran du dashboard déconne ? (Grille noir sur fond gris foncé et fond gris clair uniquement).


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si ce n'est toi, c'est quelqu'un d'autre


 
et d'ailleurs si le mystère est un jour éclairci et que vous trouvez le "responsable" de ces rangements, je veux bien le connaître car ca pourrait me servir pour garder le bureau de mes Macs bien rangés.


----------



## ergu (11 Février 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Concernant les sauvegardes, moi je sauvegarde très peu (photos principalement et document le cloud suffit donc), je considère que la perte de donnée est un risque acceptable



Pour qu'un risque soit accepté, il faut qu'il ait été réfléchi.
Or, je pense que la majorité des gens qui ne font pas de sauvegardes le font par flemme et/ou ignorance - les mêmes qui se retrouvent catastrophés à ouvrir des fils d'appel au secours le jour où leur DD crashe ou qu'on leur pique leur ordinateur.


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Février 2014)

dragao13 a dit:


> Surtout que s'il y a un truc simple sous os x et efficace c'est bien la sauvegarde avec Time Machine ...
> 
> Nombreux sont ceux qui doivent (et j'en ai fait partie) perdre des données sensibles pour que ça leur serve de leçon ...
> 
> ...



Simple OK.
Efficace c'est très relatif. 
TM est parfois la source de bien des maux. 

Pour les données pro je comprends, et je pleins les personnes qui doivent sauvegarder des GO.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Février 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Simple OK.
> Efficace c'est très relatif.
> TM est parfois la source de bien des maux.


Disons que le simplicité de TM fait qu'on lui fait une confiance aveugle. ce qui est de temps en temps une erreur.

Autant il est très facile de tester un clone (on démarre dessus, on teste quelques fichiers), autant il est netement moins facile de tester la validité de sa sauvegarde TM


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Février 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Simple OK.
> Efficace c'est très relatif.
> TM est parfois la source de bien des maux.
> 
> Pour les données pro je comprends, et je pleins les personnes qui doivent sauvegarder des GO.





Sly54 a dit:


> Disons que le simplicité de TM fait qu'on lui fait une confiance aveugle. ce qui est de temps en temps une erreur.
> 
> Autant il est très facile de tester un clone (on démarre dessus, on teste quelques fichiers&#8230, autant il est netement moins facile de tester la validité de sa sauvegarde TM&#8230;



Encore l'avis très pertinent de ceux qui ne l'utilisent jamais ou quasi jamais. 

Un clic en maintenant alt sur l'icône de Time Machine dans la barre de menu : _Vérifier les sauvegardes_. Très difficile, effectivement. 

De même, une vérification s'effectue à chaque sauvegarde.

De plus, si vous disposez d'une Time Capsule, le système lance une vérification complète tous les mois.

J'ai surtout vu des maux Time Machine chez ceux qui s'amusaient à en changer la périodicité, à ne brancher leur disque que de temps en temps, à tenter de restaurer en ne suivant pas les procédures ou mal.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Février 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore l'avis très pertinent de ceux qui ne l'utilisent jamais ou quasi jamais.
> 
> Un clic en maintenant alt sur l'icône de Time Machine dans la barre de menu : _Vérifier les sauvegardes_. Très difficile, effectivement.


Je ne connaissais pas cette fonctionnalité qui est grisée chez moi


----------



## Jerome_C (13 Février 2014)

dragao13 a dit:


> Nombreux sont ceux qui doivent (et j'en ai fait partie) perdre des données sensibles pour que ça leur serve de leçon ...


Clair... après avoir dit durant des années et des années à mon entourage / les gens qui me demandaient "faites des backups" et même avoir installé un système de DD externe avec soft de backup automatiques (il y a bien des années) sur un windows dans un ordi de la famille, il a fallu que le DD de mon portable windows décide de "disparaître logiquement" (au final il n'a jamais été abimé physiquement, tout le problème est resté logique) et que je me rende compte que j'avais perdu 6 ans de photos et que, par miracle, un pote réussisse (avec des softs pros de sa boite) à tout me récupérer (après démontage du DD et beaucoup d'heures de traitement) pour que je me décide enfin à monter une structure de backup automatisée digne de ce nom : 

- TM sur DD externe pour les données / profils / setups applicatifs (bibliothèques) 
- clone journalier pour système et applis (sur une autre partition du même disque)
- web pour les fichiers pas trop volumineux / sensibles (à la perte) (spideroak)

Mais je sais que je fais pas assez : il faudrait que j'ai un autre DD aussi gros que le premier, faire les backups en double / alternativement , déplacer physiquement / alternativement chaque DD externe à un autre endroit géographique afin de prémunir le risque de destruction / vol, pour le moment je ne couvre que le risque de panne de DD / merdage de l'OS (le clone système m'a déjà servi à diverses reprises pour repartir d'un bon pied, encore y'a pas longtemps avec Mavericks, ma session ne voulait plus s'ouvrir).

Bref, en effet, il faut souffrir pour s'y mettre 
(et encore dans ma grande chance je n'avais rien perdu)

Mais sur Mac c'est vrai qu'il faut pas déconner, TM c'est quand même top. 
Je regarderai si j'ai cette option de vérification à la maison.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas cette fonctionnalité qui est grisée chez moi


Normal, tu es en filaire : le menu n'est prévu que pour l'airport.



Encore une fois, TM a fait passer le pourcentage de macusers faisant des sauvegardes régulières de moins de 10% (avant Leopard) à environ 50% (ces jours-ci) : c'est donc un progrès énorme.

Mais toute sauvegarde a ses failles, tant logicielles que matérielles,
et le principe de base est que nos données doivent être écrites à tout instant en double et sur deux supports distincts.

Enfin, pour JustTheWay qui parlait de Go, une sauvegarde par clone est grossièrement aussi lente/rapide qu'une sauvegarde TM : quelques minutes avec une bonne connexion.


----------



## Jerome_C (14 Février 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Normal, tu es en filaire : le menu n'est prévu que pour l'airport.


Ah bon ? ben c'est ballot ça, ils prévoient une fonctionnalité pour vérifier la validité d'un backup, selon le mode de connexion ? étonnant... et très dommage !



> Encore une fois, TM a fait passer le pourcentage de macusers faisant des sauvegardes régulières de moins de 10% (avant Leopard) à environ 50% (ces jours-ci) : c'est donc un progrès énorme.


C'est clair, la simplicité de TM y est pour quelque chose, je me demande quel est le taux de backup chez les windows users. Les linux users sont peut-être différents, "plus sensibilisés" aux choses de l'informatique.



> Mais toute sauvegarde a ses failles, tant logicielles que matérielles,
> et le principe de base est que nos données doivent être écrites à tout instant en double et sur deux supports distincts.


"A tout instant", là tu parles carrément de RAID, c'est quand même un autre niveau. Disons que "régulièrement" c'est déjà pas mal !



> Enfin, pour JustTheWay qui parlait de Go, une sauvegarde par clone est grossièrement aussi lente/rapide qu'une sauvegarde TM : quelques minutes avec une bonne connexion.


Mon clone de système/apps met dans les 25mn toutes les nuits (c'est un clone SuperDuper qui travaille en différentiel, donc je suppose qu'il est au max de la vitesse possible, sachant qu'il doit quand même lire toutes les données même s'il ne les écrit pas pour savoir celles qui ont changé) pour backuper un disque d'environ 110 Go.

TM du fait de sa régularité et son système de fonctionnement est "normalement" plus rapide (toutes les heures) mais j'ai eu des surprises par le passé, il faut veiller à ne pas y inclure de fichiers importants qui changent tout le temps sinon c'est la misère : fichiers de machines virtuelles, données de BOINC, fichiers de messagerie (surtout si on est en IMAP). A une certaine période c'était l'enfer, il faisait presque en permanence du backup TM, avec les ralentissements que ça peut induire. Je fait un 3ème backup "plus classique" la nuit pour ces fichiers là.

Donc au final je me rends compte que j'ai dû passer beaucoup d'effort d'organisation pour arriver à un système de backup cohérent qui me convienne, et qui pourtant ne couvre pas tous les risques comme je l'expliquais plus haut.


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Février 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Normal, tu es en filaire : le menu n'est prévu que pour l'airport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Principe de base ? Jamais de la vie, le principe c'est que l'utilisateur ne doit pas avoir besoin d'en faire (une seconde sauvegarde), le moins possible en tout cas, avec une amélioration de la stabilité des logiciels (pour les sauvegardes en cours d'utilisation), et une amélioration du matériel, plus solide. 
Voir même un mixte en mémoire vive et mémoire morte, on s'en sert déjà plus ou moins lors d'une récupération (plus ou moins parce que un morceau du fichier est en mémoire (vive) mais il est également écrit sur le disque dur avec une différence de timing). On retrouve le même principe sur windows en plus performant .... 





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Enfin, pour JustTheWay qui parlait de Go, une sauvegarde par clone est grossièrement aussi lente/rapide qu'une sauvegarde TM : quelques minutes avec une bonne connexion.



On parle pas de la même chose, moi j'ai des sauvegardes inférieur à 5MO , je pleins les personnes qui doivent faire des sauvegardes de leurs fichiers pro (peu importe la méthode vu que c'est bien là le problème) de plusieurs GO.


----------



## MrFoulek (15 Février 2014)

J'ai remarqué que depuis que je suis sous Mavericks, lorsque je fais un slide latéral vers la gauche ou la droite quand j'ai le Mac App Store d'ouvert il bloque carrément et je ne peux plus rien faire..

Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Février 2014)

MrFoulek a dit:


> J'ai remarqué que depuis que je suis sous Mavericks, lorsque je fais un slide latéral vers la gauche ou la droite quand j'ai le Mac App Store d'ouvert il bloque carrément et je ne peux plus rien faire..
> 
> Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?



Quand tu passes de ton bureau au dashboard ?


----------



## dj-docks (28 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai lu une grande partie du post (pas tout je le reconnais) car je suis à la recherche d'infos sur les SSD et mavricks.
Il s'avère que j'ai des freez écran intempestif depuis 2 jours alors que j'ai fait une clean installe + clone + TM. Je viens de rebooter de ma dernière partition TM et toujours le même problème. Ce serait apparemment un problème de firmware (SSD : c300 de crucial) + mavericks mais rien de bien claire sur les différentes sources et même sur le site de crucial.

Suis-je le seul à avoir ce genre de soucis ? Qqn en parlait entre les pages 10-20 mais je n'ai pas vu de réponse claire (s'il y en a une)

A part ça RAS pour l'install de mon côté mais ça m'embête de devoir faire un hardreboot plusieurs fois par jour c'est pas le mieux pr le matos quand même


----------



## big41 (28 Février 2014)

dj-docks a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai lu une grande partie du post (pas tout je le reconnais) car je suis à la recherche d'infos sur les SSD et mavricks.
> Il s'avère que j'ai des freez écran intempestif depuis 2 jours alors que j'ai fait une clean installe + clone + TM. Je viens de rebooter de ma dernière partition TM et toujours le même problème. Ce serait apparemment un problème de firmware (SSD : c300 de crucial) + mavericks mais rien de bien claire sur les différentes sources et même sur le site de crucial.
> ...


Le MBP de ma chérie est sous Maverick avec un SSD C300 Crucial et pas de soucis


----------



## franky rabbit (1 Mars 2014)

J'ai fait la même manipulation avec un Samsung 840 pro de 512 go. Aucun problème de freeze. Par contre mon avis est très mitigé concernant TM. Je ne clone pas non plus... Je préfère de loin un serveur RAID a deux baies.


----------



## gmaa (1 Mars 2014)

Mais le Raid n'est pas une sauvegarde!...


----------



## dj-docks (1 Mars 2014)

big41 a dit:


> Le MBP de ma chérie est sous Maverick avec un SSD C300 Crucial et pas de soucis



Je viens d'avoir le même bug et après avoir attendu 5m j'ai eu une icône de dossier avec un point d'interrogation comme si mon cher c300 avait claqué... Ça devient de plus en plus inquiétant et je ne trouve pas vraiment d'info a part une mise à jour du firmware je ne vois pas ce qui peut poser pb...


----------



## franky rabbit (2 Mars 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Mais le Raid n'est pas une sauvegarde!...




Ah bon ?? Ben moi je sauvegarde mes fichiers sur un serveur 2x 3 To configure en RAID1. 
Le serveur est multimédia par ailleurs ce qui est bien pratique.

Je considère que Time Machine n'est pas suffisamment fiable pour m'avoir fait cracher deux grosses sauvegardes sur des disques externes différents (usb2, FW800 etc...). C'est d'ailleurs bien pour cela que je n'ai jamais pu tester l'installation d'OS X complétée d'une sauvegarde TM. La sauvegarde du compte utilisateur me convient bien mieux et présente l'avantage d'être plus légère tout en faisant un ménage de fond des applications jamais utilisées. J'ai du mal à me faire à l'idée qu'une clean install puisse vraiment l'être (clean) par l'importation à l'identique de ce qui était présent sur un ancien ordinateur ou système.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Mais le Raid n'est pas une sauvegarde!...





franky rabbit a dit:


> Ah bon ?? Ben moi je sauvegarde mes fichiers sur un serveur 2x 3 To configure en RAID1.


Comme déjà dit par ailleurs, le RAID 1 te protège d'une panne matérielle d'un disque dur.
Mais pas d'une fausse manip de ta part (écrasement d'un fichier par un homonyme, suppression de fichiers, etc.).

C'est donc un élément complémentaire d'autres sauvegardes (time machine par exemple).


----------



## franky rabbit (2 Mars 2014)

C'est pas un peu pinailler la ?
Rien ne m'empêche d'utiliser un serveur raid pour sauvegarder !

De mon expérience TM n'est pas suffisamment fiable sur la durée.
Il y a d'autres outils qui me paraissent plus adaptes.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2014)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Il y a d'autres outils qui me paraissent plus adaptes.


C'est pour ça que je parle de complémentarité : RAID + TM; ou bien TM + clone; ou bien Cloud + xxx; etc.


----------



## gmaa (2 Mars 2014)

Ben il faut sans doute un apprentissage par "essai-erreur"...

Raid est "sûrement" le meilleur moyen d'assurer son quotidien.
Mais il est faillible! Cf Sly54


----------



## franky rabbit (2 Mars 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Ben il faut sans doute un apprentissage par "essai-erreur"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(Faillible)... Tout comme TM ! J'avais confiance dans les automatisme de TM. Mais quand il y a un loupe inexplicable... On passe a d'autres solutions tout aussi intéressantes.

Le Cloud me plait bien aussi pour les données plus légères en terme de volume mais les plus importantes sans la gestion du système de sauvegarde...


----------



## gmaa (2 Mars 2014)

*TM...*

C'est pour ça que je fais aussi un clone périodique (mensuelle à peu près). Et pas sur le même disque physique que TM!...
Le clone présentant l'avantage d'être démarrable.

En plus CCC que j'utilise sait optimiser sa sauvegarde sur un "ancien" clone.

TM me sert pour restaurer de temps à autres pour retrouver un dossier ou un fichier à une date ... dans la limite de la taille du disque de TM.
Remonter une configuration complète avec TM dure des plombes. Je ne l'utilise plus pour ça.
Mais c'est possible...

Le cloud pour sauvegarder mes documents "importants".


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (2 Mars 2014)

Le SMB est-il un peu plus performant (enfin normal je veux dire  ) avec la dernière MAJ  ?


----------



## franky rabbit (2 Mars 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> *TM...*
> Remonter une configuration complète avec TM dure des plombes. Je ne l'utilise plus pour ça.
> Mais c'est possible...
> 
> Le cloud pour sauvegarder mes documents "importants".




Là on est tout à fait d'accord ! ;-)


----------



## therealshad (8 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

j'attendais la mise à jour 10,9,2 en espérant que cela solutionnerait mon problème mais cela ne fut pas le cas :/

J'ai par moment (pas à chaque fois) un problème lorsque j'éteins mon imac, il reste bloqué sur l'écran gris avec le curseur de la souris (pas de roue multicolores), je suis obligé de l'éteindre en maintenant appuyé le bouton derrière l'écran.

Lorsque je le redémarre ensuite puis je l'éteins, il s'éteint correctement.

Est ce un bug connu de mavericks et existe t'il une solution svp ?

Dernière question, est ce risqué et grave pour l'imac de l'éteindre en utilsant le bouton derrière l'écran ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2014)

J&#8217;ai un iMac fin 2013 (14,3) avec Mavericks installé d&#8217;origine. Sur celui-ci la fenêtre d&#8217;ouverture de session est en Anglais. 

Sur un Mac Pro 2008 où j&#8217;ai installé Mavericks en 2014, la fenêtre d&#8217;ouverture de session est en Français. 

Sur les deux Mac, le système et les réglages sont les mêmes (10.9.2).

Comment peut-on mettre la fenêtre d&#8217;ouverture de session en Français ?


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2014)

Regarde ici (avec un peu de chance, ça fonctionnera _aussi_ avec Mavericks).


----------



## ptistroumpf (9 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
             Je suis passé par tous les félins depuis mon mon mac tournesol. Les mises a jour ont été chaque fois effectuées au fur et à mesure. j'ai un iMac fin 2007 2 Ghz Intel Core 2 duo, 4 Go 667 Mhz, DDR2 Sdram   ATI Random HD 2400 XT 128 Mo et donc OX 10.9.2 . C'est vrai que c'est limite mais bon cela fonctionne plus rapidement. Récemment mavericks. Et bien pas de problème pour le moment. J'ai un petit logiciel Epson pour scanner, depuis 2008. Il fonctionne toujours.  Je vérifie actuellement la compatibilité des applications. Il me reste à voir iPhoto et Imovie.


----------



## franky rabbit (9 Mars 2014)

therealshad a dit:


> J'ai par moment (pas à chaque fois) un problème lorsque j'éteins mon imac, il reste bloqué sur l'écran gris avec le curseur de la souris (pas de roue multicolores), je suis obligé de l'éteindre en maintenant appuyé le bouton derrière l'écran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moi aussi cela m'arrive d'une certaine façon. C'est a dire que le fonds d'écran devient gris uni mais il y a le radar au milieu de l'écran après quoi le iMac s'éteint normalement. Il n'est certes pas conseillé de faire un appui long sur ce bouton pour forcer l'extinction surtout pour l'intégrité du disque dur, encore davantage pour un SSD) mais parfois a-t-on un autre choix ??

Il me semble que le bouton ait des fonctions d'extinction totale et de mise en veille si paramètre pour  cette dernière.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Regarde ici (avec un peu de chance, ça fonctionnera _aussi_ avec Mavericks).



Ça marche fort bien, merci.


----------



## syl149 (10 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
La discussion est trop longue pour que je lise tous les messages
J'ai un IMac sous OS 10.8.5 qui me propose une mise à jour en 10.9.2 (Mavericks))
Puis-je faire cette mise à jour tranquillement?
Merci



franky rabbit a dit:


> Moi aussi cela m'arrive d'une certaine façon. C'est a dire que le fonds d'écran devient gris uni mais il y a le radar au milieu de l'écran après quoi le iMac s'éteint normalement. Il n'est certes pas conseillé de faire un appui long sur ce bouton pour forcer l'extinction surtout pour l'intégrité du disque dur, encore davantage pour un SSD) mais parfois a-t-on un autre choix ??
> 
> Il me semble que le bouton ait des fonctions d'extinction totale et de mise en veille si paramètre pour  cette dernière.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mars 2014)

syl149 a dit:


> Puis-je faire cette mise à jour tranquillement?


Non.

On ne change jamais d'OS "tranquillement". On fait de bonnes sauvegardes auparavant et (dans l'idéal) on teste le nouvel OS sur un dd externe.


----------



## syl149 (10 Mars 2014)

Je fais toujours des sauvegardes sur disque dur externe
Comment fait-on pour tester Maveriks sur un DD est, car si on le télécarte, c'est sur le disque dur du Mac?



Sly54 a dit:


> Non.
> 
> On ne change jamais d'OS "tranquillement". On fait de bonnes sauvegardes auparavant et (dans l'idéal) on teste le nouvel OS sur un dd externe.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mars 2014)

syl149 a dit:


> Comment fait-on pour tester Maveriks sur un DD est, car si on le télécarte, c'est sur le disque dur du Mac?


Tu le télécharges sur le dd du Mac *sans* l'installer Tu en profites pour te faire une clef USB de boot (diskmaker) et tu l'installes sur un autre dd.


----------



## syl149 (10 Mars 2014)

Pourquoi tant de précautions, il y aurait donc des problèmes?
Avant, je faisais sans inquiétude, les mises à jour système directement sur mon DD int
Merci



Sly54 a dit:


> Tu le télécharges sur le dd du Mac *sans* l'installer Tu en profites pour te faire une clef USB de boot (diskmaker) et tu l'installes sur un autre dd.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mars 2014)

syl149 a dit:


> Pourquoi tant de précautions, il y aurait donc des problèmes?
> Avant, je faisais sans inquiétude, les mises à jour système directement sur mon DD int
> Merci


Tu peux aussi.

Essayer avant, j'ai fait avec tous mes OS X depuis Tiger. Ça évite les mauvaises surprises du genre : "ouin! y'a plus l'imprimante!" "ouin! le logiciel y'en a plus fonctionner!", "ouin! je peux pas lire la vidéo!", etc.

Après, tu fais comme tu veux.

Je n'ai pas de problèmes particulier avec Mavericks.


----------



## syl149 (10 Mars 2014)

Merci; je vais suivre vos conseils



Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu peux aussi.
> 
> Essayer avant, j'ai fait avec tous mes OS X depuis Tiger. Ça évite les mauvaises surprises du genre : "ouin! y'a plus l'imprimante!" "ouin! le logiciel y'en a plus fonctionner!", "ouin! je peux pas lire la vidéo!", etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## dj-docks (12 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens vers vous suite à de nombreuses recherches sur le net, forum apple, contacter le service client etc, 

J'ai un problème de freez depuis que j'ai fait ma clean installe de maverick, et apparemment je ne suis pas le seul cf : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5481839?start=0&tstart=0

A la base diagnostiqué sur les derniers mbpro 13", je tourne sur un late 2011, 15 pouces, mais j'ai exactement les même symptômes.

Après reset PRAM NRAM, 2e clean installe comme vu avec le service client, démarré en mode sans échec (ou je ferez moins mais je freez toujours...).

Aujourd'hui s'est déjà la 10e fois que je dois faire un hardreboot et j'ai bien peur pour le proc et la carte mère... 

Suis-je vraiment le seul dans ce cas ici ? je ne vois rien sur les forums macge 

Macicalement,


----------



## PDD (12 Mars 2014)

syl149 a dit:


> Pourquoi tant de précautions, il y aurait donc des problèmes?
> Avant, je faisais sans inquiétude, les mises à jour système directement sur mon DD int
> Merci


Oui énormément de problème cité sur ce forum, je reste sur mon 10.8.5 qui va super bien, que pourrais je avoir de plus avec Mavericks???
ps : mon petit fils qui est passé sur Mavericks avec le core 2 duo que je lui avait donné à complètement "planté" le Mac après 1 mois... cout (pour moi) 70 euros...


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2014)

dj-docks a dit:


> J'ai un problème de freez depuis que j'ai fait ma clean installe de maverick, et apparemment je ne suis pas le seul cf : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5481839?start=0&tstart=0


Tu as fait une clean install : tu as donc effacé ton dd avant d'installer Mavericks ?
Ensuite, tu n'as pas migré tes anciennes données / applications /  ?


----------



## Ladypotsy (12 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Alors, j'étais sur Snow Leopard sur mon macbook pro 2009 et ça tournait bien, ensuite il y a eu la Maj avec Mavericks, bon étant gratuit, et avec des nouveautés plutôt utiles, je me suis lancée dans l'installation ! Et là gros bug, l'ordi qui rame comme jamais ! Alors je me suis dit, peut être qu'il faut ajouter de la Ram, et je vais commander des barrettes ! Une fois installé, pas de changement ! Je commence à me tirer les cheveux...puis on m'a parlé de SSD, donc je me renseigne et en commande un sur le net ! Et hourra, il est de nouveau rapide ! ^^


----------



## PDD (13 Mars 2014)

Apple devrait livré gratuitement le ssd avec Mavericks vu l'énorme "cash" mis de coté par la Pomme...Cash que nous avons tous donné...


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2014)

Bin voyons...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Apple devrait livrer gratuitement le ssd avec Mavericks vu l'énorme "cash" mis de coté par la Pomme...Cash que nous avons tous donné...



A toi, ce qu'il faudrait qu'on te livre, c'est un Bescherelle.

Le cas de Ladypotsy démontre deux choses :

1. Un SSD est plus rapide qu'un disque dur classique. Ça tombe bien, c'est tout l'intérêt de la chose.

2. Une réinstallation règle souvent les problèmes de lenteur rencontrés dans les upgrades trop "violentes" (10.6 &#8211;> 10.9).

Conclusion : Ladypotsy a maintenant une machine qui tourne du feu de Jobs.


----------



## franky rabbit (13 Mars 2014)

Je penserais plutôt à autre chose moi : Apple devrait simplifier la prise en charge des SSD tiers ! Je trouve anormal de devoir installer tout un tas de patchs, même s'il est vrai que cela ne présente rien de complique.

Il vaudrait  certainement mieux proposer davantage le SSD car souvent un particulier a moins besoin d'une grande capacité de stockage que d'une meilleure réactivité ou fiabilité de sa machine dans le temps. En effet on a souvent besoin de changer un disque dur dans les trois ans et la procédure n'est pas forcément des plus simples.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2014)

Le seul disque dur que j'ai changé avait un défaut reconnu par Apple. Alors "souvent" 

Et puis, un SSD ce n'est pas la panacée non plus : les cellules s'usent et les performances varient grandement selon les marques et modèles.

Ce n'est pas à Apple de prendre en charge les matériels tiers que vous ajoutez à vos machines.


----------



## franky rabbit (13 Mars 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le seul disque dur que j'ai changé avait un défaut reconnu par Apple. Alors "souvent"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mon expérience est régulière en ce qui me concerne.
Au bout de 3 ans pour n'importe quelle marque, et que l'utilisation soit intensive ou non un disque dur devient a la longue un vrai boulet.
En plus de ça il faut sauvegarder a en devenir parano! J'ai des boîtiers USB pour sauvegarder le contenu du compte utilisateur et un boîtier raid en réseau...

Il y a un vrai sujet sur la fiabilité des SSD ! Donc j'ai choisi un Samsung garanti 5 ans, le 840 pro avec 512 Go qui est conçu avec des puces différentes et prétendues plus costauds que celles des SSD moins chers. 
On verra bien si l'investissement en valait la peine en dehors du gain en performance indéniable.


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais avec tes disques durs!

j'ai des disques durs externes de 10 ans et plus qui tournent comme au premier jour
Quant à mes Macs je les changent rarement avant qu'ils n'aient entre 7 et 10 ans et ce n'est jamais à cause de performances dégradées du disque dur que je décide de changer de machine!

Mon iMac actuel date de 2007 (il était livré avec Tiger.. MacOS X 10.4.11!!!) et je n'ai AUCUN ralentissement lié au disque dur d'origine.


----------



## chaa (13 Mars 2014)

Feaelwen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> comme beaucoup d'entre vous, j'ai fait la mise à jour vers Mavericks hier...
> Tout s'est très bien passé jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur soit redémarré. Depuis la mise à jour, l'app "Notes" s'ouvre seule et en permanence. C'est à dire que si je quitte l'app, elle se réouvre quelques secondes après.
> Auriez-vous des idées ?



Bonjour
J'ai gardé un bug du même genre, avec Rappels.app, pendant des mois parce que j'était passé sous 10.8.
En fait, j'avais un geeklet donc le code ne posait pas ce problème sous 10.6
Ce bout de code m'affichait les rappels en fond d'écran (c'était cool) mais il faudrait le revoir totalement pour qu'il ne lance pas l'application par la même occasion.
Utilisé vous GeekTool ? Un autre deamon peut être ?
Chaa

P.S J'ai tj qq geeklets qui tournent et je suis sous 10.9.2


----------



## franky rabbit (13 Mars 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Mon iMac actuel date de 2007 (il était livré avec Tiger.. MacOS X 10.4.11!!!) et je n'ai AUCUN ralentissement lié au disque dur d'origine.




iMac i5 mi 2010, disque décédé juste après migration vers SSD, juste le temps de rapatrier le compte utilisateur. Le disque grattait quelque chose de sérieux... Des que ça ralentit et que c'est anormalement bruyant il fait sauvegarder et changer le périphérique.

Je suis d'avis aussi qu'une réinstalle clean est plus efficace qu'une mise a jour. Pour un disque dur j'en suis convaincu en tous cas.


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2014)

franky rabbit a dit:


> ....
> Je suis d'avis aussi qu'une réinstalle clean est plus efficace qu'une mise a jour. Pour un disque dur j'en suis convaincu en tous cas.




L'arbitrage entre Clean install et Mise à jour n'a rien à voir avec le support utilisé. Disque dur ou SSD, peu importe!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------




franky rabbit a dit:


> iMac i5 mi 2010, disque décédé juste après migration vers SSD, juste le temps de rapatrier le compte utilisateur. Le disque grattait quelque chose de sérieux... Des que ça ralentit et que c'est anormalement bruyant il fait sauvegarder et changer le périphérique....



Ce qui n'est pas la même chose que de dire que tous les disques deviennent de vrais boulets au bout de 3 ans!

Un disque peut tomber en panne n'importe quand. Ca peut être au bout de 15 jours, 1 an, 3 ans, 10 ans!  C'est la raison pour laquelle il faut impérativement faire des sauvegardes.

Par contre, hors panne (et mort TRES rapide dès qu'on commence à l'entendre gratter), un disque ne ralentit pas au fil du temps. Soit il fonctionne comme au premier jour, soit il meurt en quelques heures (ou jours si on a de la chance)


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2014)

franky rabbit a dit:


> iMac i5 mi 2010, disque décédé juste après migration vers SSD, juste le temps de rapatrier le compte utilisateur. Le disque grattait quelque chose de sérieux... Des que ça ralentit et que c'est anormalement bruyant il fait sauvegarder et changer le périphérique.


Exemple non significatif. Cette gamme est touchée par un défaut sur les DD 1To Seagate. Elle a fait l'objet d'un programme de remplacement par Apple.

Programme de remplacement du disque dur Seagate 1 To sur l


----------



## franky rabbit (14 Mars 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Exemple non significatif. Cette gamme est touchée par un défaut sur les DD 1To Seagate. Elle a fait l'objet d'un programme de remplacement par Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> Programme de remplacement du disque dur Seagate 1*To sur l



Loupé ! C'était un caviard black de WD !!! Et pardon de trouver cela suffisamment significatif car c'est souvent le disque qui tombe en panne avant tout le reste dans un iMac, MacBook Pro etc... Une preuve tout de même que le reste de l'appareil supporte bien les épreuves du temps. J'en ai remis en état  plus d'un... 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h40 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Ce qui n'est pas la même chose que de dire que tous les disques deviennent de vrais boulets au bout de 3 ans!
> 
> Un disque peut tomber en panne n'importe quand. Ca peut être au bout de 15 jours, 1 an, 3 ans, 10 ans!  C'est la raison pour laquelle il faut impérativement faire des sauvegardes.
> 
> Par contre, hors panne (et mort TRES rapide dès qu'on commence à l'entendre gratter), un disque ne ralentit pas au fil du temps. Soit il fonctionne comme au premier jour, soit il meurt en quelques heures (ou jours si on a de la chance)




Personnellement je persiste comme je constate que TOUS les disques durs internes montrent des signes de faiblesses passée la garantie. Évidemment en externes c'est différents tant qu'on s'en serve pour la sauvegarde.

Je n'ai jamais eu le cas  d'un mort prématuré au bout de 15 jrs ou un an. Plutôt le coup classique de la tête de lecture qui claque frénétiquement et qui ralentit considérablement dans les 2ans et demi d'usage. Sur ce coup la mon iMac est resté comme ça quasiment un an ! Ensuite comme j'étais prêt j'ai changé le disque pour un SSD.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2014)

iMac 2010, disque qui gratte sans arrêt, ce sont les symptômes. Avec un WD ? Tout ce que je puis dire c'est que tu n'as pas de chance.

Pour le reste, tes conclusions t'appartiennent. J'ai personnellement assez d'expériences de la situation opposée pour ne pas leur accorder ce caractère absolu qu'il te plaît à leur donner en faisant de ton cas particulier une loi générale.


----------



## franky rabbit (15 Mars 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tout ce que je puis dire c'est que tu n'as pas de chance.


La chance je n'y crois pas. Tout finit par tomber en panne un jour. Des lors que l'on cumule les appareils électroniques, les pannes sont en proportion et il faut s'attendre a réparer et surtout garantir l'intégrité des données.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour le reste, tes conclusions t'appartiennent. J'ai personnellement assez d'expériences de la situation opposée pour ne pas leur accorder ce caractère absolu qu'il te plaît à leur donner en faisant de ton cas particulier une loi générale.



Holà on ne va pas se fâcher ! Je te taquine exprès... Tes conclusions t'appartiennent aussi et je les respecte ! :-D
De là à s'étonner qu'un WD puisse tomber en panne, il ne faut pas exagerer. Eh oui ça arrive aussi pour d'autres disques que les seagates 1To qui connaissaient quelques problèmes il est vrai.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2014)

Je ne suis pas fâché et ça ne m'étonne pas tant que cela. 

Par contre, j'ai un WD dans un iMac de 2006 qui tourne toujours aussi bien. Ce WD est parfois bruyant mais je m'en fout, au contraire, j'aime bien entendre les disques gratter (chacun ses perversions).

Tu dis que les DD dans les Macs ne durent pas au-delà de deux ans et demi, trois ans. J'en ai plusieurs autour de moi qui démontrent le contraire. Voilà toute l'Histoire entre nous. 

Après, j'ai toujours intégré le fait qu'un DD peut claquer du jour au lendemain et je me prémunis en conséquence contre la perte de données par une politique de sauvegarde rigoureuse.

En dix ans, je n'ai perdu qu'un disque dur externe. Et encore, suite à une fausse manuvre de ma part.


----------



## Feaelwen (15 Mars 2014)

chaa a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai gardé un bug du même genre, avec Rappels.app, pendant des mois parce que j'était passé sous 10.8.
> En fait, j'avais un geeklet donc le code ne posait pas ce problème sous 10.6
> Ce bout de code m'affichait les rappels en fond d'écran (c'était cool) mais il faudrait le revoir totalement pour qu'il ne lance pas l'application par la même occasion.
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse ! 
Finalement, j'ai trouvé la solution... Il s'agissait d'un fichier du programme "Twonky Server" mal désinstallé ! J'ai fait une recherche et mis ce fichier à la corbeille et depuis, tout fonctionne !


----------



## Ladypotsy (15 Mars 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 1. Un SSD est plus rapide qu'un disque dur classique. Ça tombe bien, c'est tout l'intérêt de la chose.
> 
> Vrai !
> 
> ...



En fait je pense que l'OS a été proposé gratuitement, mais selon notre matériel, ça implique des dépenses autre part.


----------



## franky rabbit (16 Mars 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai un WD dans un iMac de 2006 qui tourne toujours aussi bien. Ce WD est parfois bruyant mais je m'en fout, au contraire, j'aime bien entendre les disques gratter (chacun ses perversions).


Bah qu'il gratte a la limite c'est qu'il fasse encore quelque chose ! Moi ce qui m'importe c'est que l'ordi ne rame pas. Un ordinateur, avec l'âge, réagira normalement plus lentement qu'un plus récent si on lui a adjoint des softs récents eux aussi (ce que l'on fait même sans trop s'en rendre compte avec les mises à niveau automatiques).
Je gère aussi une photothèque de plus de 40000 photos... Peut être que les disques fatigues plus vites sur ces petits fichiers. :-/ et puis maintenant je me fais une expérience autre avec les SSD. Je vois des différences de réactions très nettes après chaque maj de l'os que celui-ci soit équipe d'un HD ou SSD. Cela me fait préfèrer une clean install de façon générale. Cela permet a mon sens de faire table rase des nombreux programmes que je finis par ne plus utiliser et donc mieux optimiser l'utilisation de la surface du disque. Le SSD réagira autrement...


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h07 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Après, j'ai toujours intégré le fait qu'un DD peut claquer du jour au lendemain et je me prémunis en conséquence contre la perte de données par une politique de sauvegarde rigoureuse.
> 
> 
> 
> En dix ans, je n'ai perdu qu'un disque dur externe. Et encore, suite à une fausse manuvre de ma part.




Perso deux disques 2,5 de marques différentes ainsi qu'une interface USB HS et le WD de cet iMac. Il est vrai que j'ai encore le disque de mon premier iMac de 2005 qui gratte, chauffe et est très bruyant. J'utilise les vieux disques en sauvegardes secondaires.
Paranoïa quand tu nous tient !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------

Un autre constat comme j'ai un MBA et un iMac tous les deux mi-2010, les maj successives avait un effet sensible sur le second quand il était encore doté d'un HD. Au démarrage comme a l'usage général le MBA conserve quant a lui une bonne réactivité. Après être passé au SSD sur le iMac j'ai retrouvé les mêmes conditions d'utilisation. Objectivement depuis leur acquisition les maj osx ont été très nombreuses...


----------



## klakemuf (16 Mars 2014)

Je viens de parcourir cette longue enfilade dont le sujet d'origine était le retour d'expérience avec Mavericks et je voudrais faire part de mon expérience concernant le débat existentiel qui agite les macounets depuis la sortie du premier Mac : faut il toujours faire une clean Install d'un nouvel OS pour ne pas offenser les dieux qui nous surveillent de loin ?

Avant de faire le grand saut depuis 10.6.8 je voulais m'assurer que mon application Final Cut Express 4.0.1 _(avec ses 350 Go de films montés)_ allait pouvoir survivre quand même au passage à Mavericks, alors qu'Apple ne la supporte plus et que j'ai lu partout qu'elle ne fonctionnerait plus et que Final Cut X dernière mouture ne pourrait même pas ouvrir mes projets FCE 4.0.1.

J'ai donc décidé de tester deux solutions sur un DD externe : Clean Install vs mise à jour "par dessus 10.6.8.
Avec le Clean Install à partir d'une clé bootable je n'ai jamais réussi à réinstaller FCE 4.0.1 à partir de l'installeur.

J'ai alors cloné mon DD interne 10.6.8 sur le DD externe reformaté et je l'ai mis à jour en 10.9.2 et là, miracle miraculeux, Mavericks n'a pas remarqué le passager clandestin FCE 4.0.1 qui fonctionne parfaitement malgré les oukases d'Apple.
Conclusion, dans mon cas au moins, le clean install n'aurait pas été LA solution


----------



## beegeezzz (25 Mars 2014)

Pour moi, depuis que je suis passé à Mavericks, les informations de la mémoire vive indique que j'utilise 8 gb de ram !

J'ai du installer memory clean et je dois le lancer plusieurs fois par jour pour libérer de l'espace de ma mémoire vive.

Cela n'a rien amélioré à ma batterie.

à part le finder qui peut afficher plusieurs onglets, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de cet upgrade.


----------



## franky rabbit (26 Mars 2014)

Au moins pour combler les failles de sécurité de l'os je pense que l'upgrade est indispensable.
Après quoi au quotidien je n'ai rien remarqué de significatif moi aussi.


----------



## skaferlatine (26 Mars 2014)

bonsoir tout le monde,

tout d'abord, je ne suis pas un pro de ma machine m'enfin je me débrouille quand même.
c'est mon premier post sur votre forum. (si le message ne doit pas se trouver là - il peut être déplacer)

depuis migration vers mavericks, ma communication via un port usb vers un port port série (adaptateur DB9 - USB) fonctionne très mal.
je communique via ce usbserial contrôler avec une station météo en RS232. (driver PROLIFIC PL2303 1.5.1)

les symptômes : communication très mauvaise et le programme de recueil de données (weathercat) quitte de manière imprévue régulièrement. (la station météo est une lactose ws2355)

après un reboot PRAM rien de mieux, fais chier, j'ai perdu une semaine de données.

si quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2014)

Déjà, que dit-on sur le site du constructeur au sujet de Mavericks ?


----------



## mjpolo (27 Mars 2014)

skaferlatine a dit:


> bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> tout d'abord, je ne suis pas un pro de ma machine m'enfin je me débrouille quand même.
> c'est mon premier post sur votre forum. (si le message ne doit pas se trouver là - il peut être déplacer)
> ...



Faire machine arrière?


----------



## carvi84 (29 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,
Je ne suis pas passée à Mavericks vu le tableau 
Je suis donc restée sur ML ,maintenant depuis un mois à presque tous les démarrages du Mac  le passage au tout puissant Maverick m'est proposé et ça m'énerve ! Y aurait-il une possibilité pour empêcher cela où bien Apple ns cassera les oreilles jusqu'à ce qu'on fasse la Maj ?
Merci pour vos conseils 


 cordialement  
Ccim12


----------



## mjpolo (29 Mars 2014)

ccim12 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je ne suis pas passée à Mavericks vu le tableau
> Je suis donc restée sur ML ,maintenant depuis un mois à presque tous les démarrages du Mac  le passage au tout puissant Maverick m'est proposé et ça m'énerve ! Y aurait-il une possibilité pour empêcher cela où bien Apple ns cassera les oreilles jusqu'à ce qu'on fasse la Maj ?
> Merci pour vos conseils
> ...



A tout hasard: as-tu décoché "Rouvrir toutes les fenêtres à la réouverture de la session" dans la fenêtre de dialogue qui apparait lorsqu'on appuie sur Ctrl +eject ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2014)

ccim12 a dit:


> Y aurait-il une possibilité pour empêcher cela où bien Apple ns cassera les oreilles jusqu'à ce qu'on fasse la Maj ?


Essaie ça : lance l'application App store, vois toutes les mises à jour. Puis sur la partie réservée à Mavericks, clic droit sur le bouton "Mise à jour gratuite" et fais "Masquer la mise à jour".


----------



## kotson (2 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai un souci avec mon macbook pro sur lequel j'ai changé de disque dur interne pour un de plus grande capacité. Après ma réinstallation de mavericks mon mac tourne EXTRÊMEMENT lentement, pourtant j'ai 8GB de ram installé dessus, est ce que cela peut être du à mon nouveau disque dur interne ? ou si ça n'est pas le cas comment je pourrais essayer d'arranger ça ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2014)

Tu devrais essayer de brancher ton dd interne en externe (dans un boitier ou avec ce type de connecteur) pour voir si la vitesse du dd semble correcte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2014)

Bonjour! je voulais installer Maverick sur un ordi, parce que les options de gestion d'écrans multiples me plaît... mais il y a eu des grands soucis avec l'application "Mail" qui ne gère pas du tout bien les mails de Gmail. Est-ce que ce souci est réparé, ou bien ça plante encore?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

C'est mieux (OS X 10.9.2 : le point sur Mail) mais ça dépend aussi comment tu installes Mavericks.


----------



## arcanum (3 Avril 2014)

Bonjour a tous,

j'espere etre dans la bonne section pour trouver une solution a mon probleme



je possède un macbook pro suisse QWERTZU depuis au moins 5 ans et je n'ai jamais fais de mise a jour avant.
la mise a jour récente de MAC OS X gratuite je l'ai faite sur mon macbook pro

1 - depuis lors il m'a modifié mon clavier, je n'arrives plus a le configurer en QWERTZU

-- quelques manip faites apres lecture des forums :

system préference/ language / "francais suisse romande"
methode de saisie "francais suisse"

dans system preference je n'ai pas l'option international " je ne sais pas pourquoi?"

resultat des manip : clavier vérouillé sur majuscules
je ne peux pas activer les minuscules ni le pavé numerique

comment est ce que je peux faire pour le remmetre a la bonne config
clavier suisse QWERTZU
qui fonctionnai bien avant la MAJ OSX Mavericks

2- d'autre part ma clé USB n'est plus reconnue sur le mac lorsque je le branche alors que sur le pc ca fonctionne bien

comment puisse corriger ce bug??


je vous remercie d'avance si vous avez des reponses a mon probleme,
ma recherche est un peu sans succès pour le moment

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h42 ----------

bonjour,

j'ai un MBP depuis 5 ans et jamais fais de MAJ avant,

y a 2j j'ai fais la MAJ vers OS X Mavericks qui a bien fonctionné
par contre mon clavier suisse QWERTZU  qui fonctionnait bien avant rencontre depuis la MAJ j'ai des beugs inconnus

MBP acheté en suisse et ka MAJ a été faite en france sans me donner pendant la MAJ de choisir la LANGUE DU SYSTEME

sur des forums j ai pu faire les manipulations suivantes:
preference system : francais suisse romand
methode de saisie : francais 
mais je ne trouves pas l'option international dans system preference

le resultat : clavier suisse romand verouillé sur les majuscules, je n'ai plus accès ni au pavé numerique ni aux lettres en minuscules

autre aspect : quand je tapes sur la touche entree pour valider une url, il l'ouvre a chaque fois dans une nouvelle page

*  aussi ma clé usb qui fonctionnais sur mac n'est plus reconnue alors qu'elle marchait bien avant et un test sur mon pc montre qu'elle marche toujours

* lorque j'essaie de selectionner un dossier du finder il essaie de tout me selectionner les dossiers precedents 

j'aimerais bien  Vos conseils pour m'aider a reconfigurer mon clavier QWERTZU comme a l'origine?
et essayer de retablir plus généralement la config de mon PC en suisse romand

sachant que Avant je n'avais pas de probleme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2014)

theodoric a dit:


> Bonjour! je voulais installer Maverick sur un ordi, parce que les options de gestion d'écrans multiples me plaît... mais il y a eu des grands soucis avec l'application "Mail" qui ne gère pas du tout bien les mails de Gmail. Est-ce que ce souci est réparé, ou bien ça plante encore?



Je nai pas de problème avec Mail et Gmail. Mail ne fonctionnait *pas du tout* avant 10.9.2. De toute façons, mieux vaut utiliser un logiciel comme Thunderbird dont linterface est bien plus claire.


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2014)

Pour le problème du clavier suisse, il me semble que *macomaniac* a déjà répondu, dans son style inimitable (car, aussi, reconnaissons-le, l'imiter est une tâche exténuante )


----------



## mjpolo (4 Avril 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Pour le problème du clavier suisse, il me semble que *macomaniac* a déjà répondu, dans son style inimitable (car, aussi, reconnaissons-le, l'imiter est une *tâche exténuante* )



Ah noooon!!! Macomaniac est absolument inimitable


----------



## fOrCePs (8 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Comme je n'ai pas trouvé de lecture appropriée, je viens par ici chercher bonheur.
Je possède un MBP fin 2009 qui fonctionnait plutôt bien jusque il y a 2 jours. 
Mais voilà, je crois que Mavericks aura eu raison du DD. 

J'avais, avant le passage sous Mavericks, des notifications sonores et fenêtres surgissantes même en mode plein écran pour me prévenir de la faible charge de la batterie. Or, depuis son installation, juste une petite fenêtre de notification, en haut à droite de l'écran. Pas de son, pas de fenêtre en plein écran.

Dimanche soir, j'ai retouché mes photos du weekend (en mode plein écran) et le MBP s'est éteint soudainement, en pleine écriture. Ceci s'était déjà produit sans conséquence. Mais lorsque j'ai voulu redémarrer, j'ai eu droit à une longue pomme avec une barre de progression dessous, interminable, jusqu'à l'extinction de l'ordi en bout de barre de chargement. 
D'après ce que j'ai pu en lire, le DD serait endommagé. J'espère que je pourrai encore récupérer des données. Le nouveau SSD est en cours d'acheminement.

Ma question principale étant : Comment faire en sorte que cela ne se reproduise plus ? Comment rétablir des alertes suffisamment voyantes et sonores pour éviter ces "désagréments". 
Et comme je ne suis pas un as de la sauvegarde, je vais faire en sorte de le devenir car je pense y laisser quelques plumes au passage. Et oui, l'informatique et moi... ça n'est pas inné 

merci pour vos lumières 

PS : Je n'ai plus de Mavericks pour l'instant. Ne pouvant faire une recherche par moi-même pour le moment, c'est pourquoi je pose la question. Par anticipation.


----------



## big41 (9 Avril 2014)

fOrCePs a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Comme je n'ai pas trouvé de lecture appropriée, je viens par ici chercher bonheur.
> Je possède un MBP fin 2009 qui fonctionnait plutôt bien jusque il y a 2 jours.
> ...



J'ai le même soucis, et je n'ai pas trouvé la solution, je suis donc moi aussi intéressé.


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2014)

Rappel : le fait de faire des sauvegardes n'est guère lié à une grande connaissance de l'informatique... Plutôt au fait de tenir à ses données numériques (ou pas).

Est-ce que vous êtes allés faire un tour dans le paramétrage des alertes ?

J'ai quand même l'impression que c'est "normal" : ça a été intégré au système général d'alerte.
Au pire vous pouvez utiliser un utilitaire complémentaire pour retrouver la fonctionnalité.


----------



## Azety (9 Avril 2014)

Salut à tous.
Je vais enfin passer mon mbp 13" 2010 de snow leopard à mavericks, je n'ai plus le choix, et je voulais juste vous demander quelles précautions vous me conseillez.

Je sais qu'il y a la sauvegarde, mais de quoi / comment.
 Merci

( je n'ai plus de disque externe libre pour une sauvegarde time machine donc ça a l'air mort mon histoire de sauvegarde. Faut absolument un disque dur externe " vierge " ? )


----------



## mjpolo (9 Avril 2014)

Azety a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> Je vais enfin passer mon mbp 13" 2010 de snow leopard à mavericks, je n'ai plus le choix, et je voulais juste vous demander quelles précautions vous me conseillez.
> 
> Je sais qu'il y a la sauvegarde, mais de quoi / comment.
> ...



Vierge pas forcément, mais d'un espace LIBRE *au moins* égale à ton disque interne ou à ce qu'il y a à sauvegarder.

A ta place, et après avoir testé Mavericks durant des semaines (il traine d'ailleurs toujours sur une de mes partitions..) *je ne me lancerais pas sur une MàJ sans sauvegarde!!!* achète un DDE USB2 s'il le faut (t'en as des 1To pour moins de 70&#8364 sinon, tu risques de le regretter...

Moi, je fais des clones: avec CarbonCopyCloner (versions <3.4.7 gratuites) ou SuperDuper;

Tu crées avec un DD démarrable qui, en cas de problème, te permet de refaire machine arrière en "re-clonnant" ta sauvagarde sur le DDInt.

Avec CCC, tu peux aussi faire une image disque ( .img ) et le mettre sur un disque externe de ton choix.

J'ai la Time Capsule, mais ne me serts pas vraiment de la TMachine...je fais tout à la main (clones) + copies multiples de fichiers importants sur différents DDE, avec ça l'avenir est assuré


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2014)

Azety a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y a la sauvegarde, mais de quoi / comment.


Un clone, comme ça tu as tout. Et c'est bootable !




Azety a dit:


> ( je n'ai plus de disque externe libre pour une sauvegarde time machine donc ça a l'air mort mon histoire de sauvegarde. Faut absolument un disque dur externe " vierge " ? )


Tu peux faire un clone sur une partition d'un dd


----------



## Azety (9 Avril 2014)

Mais vos histoire de clone et sauvegarde, je pourrais rebalancer tout ça facilement sur mon mbp en cas de problème ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2014)

Azety a dit:


> Mais vos histoire de clone et sauvegarde, je pourrais rebalancer tout ça facilement sur mon mbp en cas de problème ?


Oui. Vérifie au préalable que tu peux bien démarrer sur ton clone


----------



## fOrCePs (9 Avril 2014)

Ok, merci pour vos réponses et  réactions. J'ignorais que l'on pouvait ajouter un utilitaire complémentaire pour ça. Je vais y regarder de plus près. 
Pour ce qui est des sauvegardes, je n'avais pas franchement besoin de garder des données à perpétuité jusque là (mon vieil iMac blanc me servait de DD de luxe avec son To en plus d'un Lacie externe). Mais comme je vais vers une pratique photographique plus poussée, cette mauvaise expérience vient de me rappeler à quel point il est crucial de mettre en place une stratégie de sauvegarde aux petits oignons. Le tout étant maintenant de faire les bons choix face à toutes les possibilités à notre disposition aujourd'hui. Mais ce n'est pas le sujet... Encore merci.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Avril 2014)

Azety a dit:


> Mais vos histoire de clone et sauvegarde, je pourrais rebalancer tout ça facilement sur mon mbp en cas de problème ?



Ah, je vois que M'sieur lit en diagonale...

1. re-clonner = rebalancer

2. sur ton DDInt = sur le disque dur interne de ton Macbook

3. cela veut dire que tu vas re-effacer le DD du Macbook pour recopier dessus la totalité de ton clone; ceci se fait très facilement et le procédé est fiable

4. de cette manière, tu retrouveras ta machine d'avant clonage


----------



## Azety (10 Avril 2014)

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont répondu. 

J'aurais bien pris mon disque externe de 2TO en faisant une partition dessus pour la sauvegarde mais la flemme de chercher à effacer proprement cette partition ou de formater le disque dur sachant que les 1500 autres giga sont occupés.
Et mon 500 GB lacie rugged est blindé de mes photos de voyage qui attendent encore leur passage sur lightroom ( d'ailleurs c'est pour ça que je veux passer à 10.9, trop de logiciels exigent le dernier OS, notamment Lightroom 5, Starcraft 2, Diablo 3 ).
Mais je m'inquiète pour tous les logiciels qui ne seront pas compatibles avec le dernier osx ...
Notamment mon photoshop CS5 et iWeb qui gère mon site ( pourri certes, mais j'ai pas trouvé mieux )


----------



## Sly54 (10 Avril 2014)

Azety a dit:


> trop de logiciels exigent le dernier OS, notamment [] Diablo 3 ).


D3 tourne parfaitement bien sous ML, je peux te l'affirmer


----------



## OG10 (12 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
Problème d'affichage depuis que jai installé OS Mavericks sur mon mac book pro.
Jai installé Mavericks sur Snow léopard. Tout semble fonctionner normalement, sauf laffichage des icônes sur le bureau lorsque je mets mon ordinateur en marche.
Les icônes n'apparaissent jamais avec la même taille, soit trop grandes, soit à la bonne taille ou soit trop petites. A chaque fois que je mets mon ordinateur en marche je suis systématiquement obligé de reconfigurer la taille des icônes du bureau, en passant par « afficher les options de présentation ». Merci de votre réponse


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Regarde si tu as le même souci dans un autre Compte (quitte à le créer dans _Préférences Système > Utilisateurs_).

Si le souci est limité à ta seule session,
tu pourras virer les fichiers _com.apple.desktop.plist_ et _com.apple.finder.plist_ hors du dossier des Préférences de la Bibliothèque de ta Maison (puis relancer ta session),
et/ou réintialiser les .DS_Store de ton Bureau avec Onyx (> _Maintenance > Reconstruire > Affichage du contenu des dossiers_ : ton Bureau).


----------



## OG10 (12 Avril 2014)

Merci, Je vais essayer de me débrouiller avec toutes tes indications. Bonne journée.


----------



## wililil (14 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

depuis le passage de Lion à Mavericks, je me retrouve avec un problème récurrent et insolvable jusqu'à présent.

J'ai un Imac 21,5 2009 , j'utilise pour mon boulot des disques dures externes Lacie D2 pour le stockage photo et vidéo branché en FireWire 800, il savère que les disques ne se mettent plus en veille, j'ai pourtant bien coché loption dans les préférences système, ils tournent non stop.
Ce phénomène ne se produit uniquement que sur le port FireWire, tandis que tout fonctionne correctement via le port USB2.

J'ai fais un essais de mise à jour des firmware internes des disques dures via Laciefirmwareupdater, le logiciel ne détecte aucun disque dure quand ils sont branchés en FireWire, par contre il les reconnait bien en USB et les firmwares sont bien à jour.
J'ai poser la question à l'assistance technique de la société Lacie, ils m'ont répondu que le problème vient d'Apple et qu'il faut attendre la prochaine MAJ!!!

Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème là?


----------



## Lamégère (17 Avril 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Cela faisait fort longtemps que je ne m'étais pas jetée à corps perdu dans la lecture de.... 54 pages  (en vérité je n'ai pas réussi à toutes les lires, c'est trop long et j'ai failli perdre un oeil)
Je n'ai pas encore installé Maverick car j'ai une question, bête somme toute, mais bon, je me dis que si j'ai une réponse je me coucherai moins bête ce soir...
J'ai voulu lancé l'installation de Maverick tout à l'heure et là, ô rage, ô désespoir, cela me dit que Word, Excel et Photoshop ne pourront plus fonctionner avec Maverick et gentiment on me demande si je veux continuer...
Damned, quel cruel dilemme me propose t'on!! Je doute, je me questionne et la j'abandonne l'installation car j'ai un vrac de fichier Word et Excel surtout, et oui j'ai fait une sauvegarde (je préfère le mentionner pour plus de simplicité).
Question: comment parer ce soucis ?? :mouais:

Y aura t'il quelqu'un pour renseigner une demoiselle en détresse? (enfin la demoiselle est plus de première jeunesse mais bon, c'est pas aguicheur sinon  )


Je viens de voir que j'étais peut-être pas au bon endroit...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2014)

Je présume qu'il s'agit de M$ Office 2004.

Depuis OS X Lion, les logiciels PPC ne sont plus pris en charge.

La solution consiste a acheter une version plus récente comme Microsoft Office 2011 ou de prendre un abonnement à M$ Office 365.

Les fichiers de M$ Office sont pris en charge avec plus ou moins de bonheur par les suites libres et gratuites Apache OpenOffice et Libre Office.


----------



## Lamégère (18 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je présume qu'il s'agit de M$ Office 2004.


Tu présumes bien 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Depuis OS X Lion, les logiciels PPC ne sont plus pris en charge.
> 
> La solution consiste a acheter une version plus récente comme Microsoft Office 2011 ou de prendre un abonnement à M$ Office 365.
> 
> Les fichiers de M$ Office sont pris en charge avec plus ou moins de bonheur par les suites libres et gratuites Apache OpenOffice et Libre Office.


Merci pour ces indications 

Depuis 20 min je tourne sur Mavericks.... Pour l'instant ça à l'air d'aller... Mais j'ai pas encore fait le tour... :rose:


----------



## fab2131 (25 Avril 2014)

J'ai un MBA acheté en fin d'année dernière et avant hier je suis passé sous MAV. J'ai attendu tout ce temps car j'avais lu sur le forum tous les problèmes engendrés par ce changement: autonomie, applications ne fonctionnant plus, durée d'allumage... Je n'ai fait aucune sauvegarde et je ne sais pas si j'ai de la chance mais tout marche nickel.
Donc je suis content de MAV.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2014)

fab2131 a dit:


> Je n'ai fait aucune sauvegarde et je ne sais pas si j'ai de la chance mais tout marche nickel.


Waou, respect, pas de sauvegarde , tu es du genre à aimer la roulette russe


----------



## Azety (25 Avril 2014)

Suis à 2 doigts de faire la même. ça me gave un peu de racheter un DD juste pour une sauvegarde, et tous les jeux  / logiciels exigent minimum 10.7
ça soule


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2014)

Azety a dit:


> Suis à 2 doigts de faire la même. ça me gave un peu de racheter un DD juste pour une sauvegarde,


Bah, un dd supplémentaire, ça sert toujours.
Mais c'est une dépense elle aussi supplémentaire


----------



## Azety (25 Avril 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bah, un dd supplémentaire, ça sert toujours.
> Mais c'est une dépense elle aussi supplémentaire



Y'a aussi le fait que ça doit être mon 10e message dans ce topic et j'ai complètement oublié comment sauvegarder ma partition windows et mac osx.

Je me souviens étroitement comment sauvegarder chacune, j'ai les logiciels qu'on m'avait conseillés, mais j'aimerais faire simple genre une seule sauvegarde de 500GB ( la taille de mon DD total ) avec tout dedans, et n'avoir qu'à brancher le DDE en cas de soucis puis tout transférer sur mon mbp.

Suis tellement feignant que je préfère mettre mes jeux récents sous ma partition windobe et rester à mes vieux logiciels compatibles snow leopard.

y'a aussi le soucis de perdre de très vieux jeux non-compatibles avec les osx récents, et étant entre 2 déménagements j'ai pas la force de chercher la boite pour choper la clé cd et le cd.
( Warcraft 3 frozen throne par exemple )


----------



## mjpolo (25 Avril 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Waou, respect, pas de sauvegarde , tu es *du genre à aimer la roulette russe*&#8230;






Azety a dit:


> *Suis à 2 doigts de faire la même*. ça me gave un peu de racheter un DD juste pour une sauvegarde, et tous les jeux  / logiciels exigent minimum 10.7
> ça soule



...en v'là un autre


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Avril 2014)

mjpolo a dit:


> ...en v'là un autre



Cloud/clef USB/réseau ... Rien n'oblige à acheter un DD.


----------



## mjpolo (28 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Cloud/clef USB/réseau ... Rien n'oblige à acheter un DD.



Ah oui? et comment tu clones un DD de 500 Go, avec Os X pour pouvoir booter dessus, sur un Cloud ou une clé USB? hein? 

En réseau c'est possible, mais il me semble que créer un réseau revient plus cher qu'acheter un simple DD USB 2


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Mai 2014)

Ça alors ! OS X.9.2 avait eu son lot de corrections de bugs.
Parmi ces bugs, l'un touchait Mail, qui ne mémorisait plus les modifications faites dans les règles de filtrage. J'avais pourtant vu ce bug corrigé à l'arrivée de X.9.2 ! J'avais même signalé ma satisfaction dans un post ! Ce matin, j'a fait une modification dans une ancienne règle, et, bernique, si elle est active pendant l'utilisation de Mail, elle disparait à la fermeture, car elle n'existe plus à la ré-ouverture !

Ai-je manqué quelque chose, ou bien ai-je été abusé par les apparences ?


----------



## reou (11 Mai 2014)

même problème pour moi 
je coche " utiliser la présentation classique "
et si je redémarre l' ordi , mail revient à la nouvelle


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Mai 2014)

reou a dit:


> même problème pour moi
> je coche " utiliser la présentation classique "
> et si je redémarre l' ordi , mail revient à la nouvelle



Le problème que j'ai se détaille ainsi :


Déplacement du titre d'une règle dans la liste des règles.
Modification d'une règle existante, soit en ajoutant un terme, soit en supprimant un terme, soit en modifiant un terme.
Ajout d'une nouvelle règle.

Tout cela ne fonctionne qu'au sein d'une session Mail. Les ajouts et les modifications faits semblent ne pas avoir été enregistrés à la fermeture de Mail. Ils n'existent plus au lancement suivant de Mail.

Cela est indépendant de la présentation choisie dans Mail/Préférences/Présentation


----------



## Télémac (12 Mai 2014)

Salut

Cette mise a jour m'empêche d'utiliser les deux imprimantes Canon IP 4200 et la IP5300

- pilote plus pris en charge et chez Canon le pilote n'existe pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2014)

Télémac a dit:


> &#8230; pilote plus pris en charge et chez Canon le pilote n'existe pas


Chez-moi le pilote pour mon imprimante Canon existe, mais il me faut _ré-installer_ l&#8217;imprimante à chaque fois que je veux faire une impression. Je n&#8217;ai pas à ré-installer le pilote de Canon, mais je dois supprimer l&#8217;imprimante des Préférences Système et la rajouter pour pouvoir imprimer. Sinon ça ne fonctionne pas. Pratique !





P.-S.
Les pilotes des imprimantes Canon IP4200 et IP5300 existent pour 10.7 :


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2014)

Télémac a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Cette mise a jour m'empêche d'utiliser les deux imprimantes Canon IP 4200 et la IP5300
> 
> - pilote plus pris en charge et chez Canon le pilote n'existe pas



http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php



Aucun pilote pour mon imprimante dans la distribution Gutenprint 5.2.9


----------



## Télémac (12 Mai 2014)

Salut

j'ai cherché, mais je n'ai trouvé aucun pilote pour les IP4200 et IP5300 compatibles avec 10.*9.2*


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2014)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Aucun pilote pour mon imprimante dans la distribution Gutenprint 5.2.9&#8230;



Ce n'est pas à ton post que je répondais.

Il y a tout pour ton imprimante chez Canon mais n'ayant pas ce modèle je ne sais ce qui ne va pas sur ta machine. Je pense que tu devrais contacter le support Canon.



Télémac a dit:


> Salut
> 
> j'ai cherché, mais je n'ai trouvé aucun pilote pour les IP74200 et IP5300 compatibles avec 10.*9.2*



Tu cherches mal, très mal.

A moins que tu n'aies la comprenette difficile.

"for Mac OS X (10.2 through 10.8 and later)"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je pense que tu devrais contacter le support Canon.



J&#8217;ai déjà essayé, il y a quelques temps&#8230; Le support français n&#8217;était même pas au courant qu&#8217;il y avait un pilote pour Mavericks. Je leur ai appris. Et pour ce qui est de l&#8217;installation, ils se contente de conseiller de suivre le guide d&#8217;installation de Canon qui n&#8217;est pas adapté à Mavericks. L&#8217;imprimante et le pilote fonctionnaient normalement avec le précédent pilote sur 10.8.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2014)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Jai déjà essayé, il y a quelques temps Le support français nétait même pas au courant quil y avait un pilote pour Mavericks. Je leur ai appris. Et pour ce qui est de linstallation, ils se contente de conseiller de suivre le guide dinstallation de Canon qui nest pas adapté à Mavericks. Limprimante et le pilote fonctionnaient normalement avec le précédent pilote sur 10.8.



Ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ce soit un bug de Mavericks.

J'ai constaté de drôles de choses dans les préférences. Par exemple parfois des fichiers .plist de 0 ko. J'ai eu ça avec QuickTime, du coup QuickTime Pro n'était pas pris en compte sur une session normale. Le fichier se recrée pareil sauf si j'importe une ancienne version datant de Mountain.

Ton truc semble être une info mise en mémoire mais pas gravée dans dur. :mouais:

Peut-être que ça va s'arranger avec 10.9.3. Y'en a toujours plus que ce qu'ils annoncent dans les dev preview.


----------



## Télémac (12 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas à ton post que je répondais.
> 
> Tu cherches mal, très mal.
> 
> ...


Salut

mode plaisanterie "ON"
Pas sympa de parler comme cela à un ancien collègue modérateur et le placer comme un "dadais sourdinque" .
mode plaisanterie "OFF"

Je répète :
 - les pilotes au lien que tu cites ne fonctionnent pas pour les avoir chargé et testé
- Canon annonce sur sa liste de compatibilité que ces modèles IP74200 et IP5300 ne le sont plus  avec la 10.9.
- que le support Apple précise ne plus maintenir les pilotes pour ces machines.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2014)

Sourdingue ?

Alzheimer plutôt. 



> Je répète :
> - les pilotes au lien que tu cites ne fonctionnent pas pour les avoir chargé et testé



Justement non, tu ne répètes pas.

"J'ai essayé et ça ne fonctionne pas" c'est différent de "J'ai rien trouvé".

Rappel des machines compatibles grand public :
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/mac-osx


La iP4200 et la iP5300 c'est out depuis 10.8 Mountain Lion (mid 2012).

Easy Print est un logiciel générique. Ce qui manque c'est le drivers CUPS, plus développé après Lion pour ces machines.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mai 2014)

Cela contredit les infos de Canon et Apple, je ne vous expliquerai pas comment, mais je vous signale le fait :

mon imprimante iP4200 est toujours fonctionnelle sur mon MBP 10.9.2 (acheté en 10.7 et mis à niveau en 10.8 puis 10.9).


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Cela contredit les infos de Canon et Apple, je ne vous expliquerai pas comment, mais je vous signale le fait :
> 
> mon imprimante iP4200 est toujours fonctionnelle sur mon MBP 10.9.2 (acheté en 10.7 et mis à niveau en 10.8 puis 10.9).



Mouai.

T'as gardé des liens qui ne peuvent pas être recréés en 10.9.

Ça me conforte dans l'idée que cette "incompatibilité" est artificielle car c'est CUPS en dessous et je ne vois pas pourquoi ça s'arrêterait d'un coup.

Y'a sans doute moyen de bidouiller quelques chose au niveau des filtres.


----------



## Télémac (12 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sourdingue ?
> cela ne focnyttionne pluys
> 
> Alzheimer plutôt.
> ...



Pour mémoire dans mes posts nous apprenons que : 

- une fois j'ai dis que mes imprimantes ne fonctionnent plus depuis et *explicitement  seulement depuis la *mise à jour en 10*.9.2* alors qu'*implicitement  *jusqu'à la version  précédente 10.*9.1  elles fonctionnaient.
*- après avoir fait des recherches et téléchargé des *pilotes génériques*, je *confirme *que 
mes imprimantes ne fonctionnent pas. (en sachant que même avec limitation ils arrivent que cela fonctionne voir ci dessous))

- que même si  Canon et Apple informent ne plus maintenir à jour les pilotes pour ces machines, encore une fois pour les 10.*9, * je confirme que malgré ces limitations annoncées, elles fonctionnaient .

Et en conclusion, a la lecture du post précédent d'une autre personne,  son témoignage confirme et corrobore le mien : les machines fonctionnaient même en 10.8 comme en 10.9 malgré les restrictions annoncées. ( j'ai encore le pilote en archive.zip )

De plus pour la  question des liens de CUPS.
Même : conclusion sur deux machine :
J'ai un iMac ou j'ai du changer un DD fusillé par un neuf et reinstallé tout le système mis a jour en version 10.9.2 

et un second iMac avec  juste une simple mise à jour et dans les deux cas il n'y a plus d'imprimante.

Si  CUPS conserve les liens en sous couche, cela devrait continuer à fonctionner au moins  sur le mac ou le DD n'a pas été changé.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2014)

La version de CUPS change quasiment à chaque mise à jour.

D'ailleurs, la prochaine corrige un paquet de choses. Croisez les doigts.


----------



## Télémac (12 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La version de CUPS change quasiment à chaque mise à jour.
> 
> D'ailleurs, la prochaine corrige un paquet de choses. Croisez les doigts.




Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mai 2014)

Pour terminer ma digression :

j'ai un _Canon iP4200_ en version 9.0 du 30/8/13 dans les Printers de la Bibliothèque de ma Maison,
un dossier _Canon_ du 25/05/11 dans les Printers de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD,
et un _Canon_iP4200.ppd_ du 03/11/12 dans /private/etc/cups/ppd

avec CUPS 1.7.1 au 127.0.0.1:631 dans Safari.

J'ai mis à niveau mon Mountain Lion en 10.9.2 le 15 Mars dernier.

Je crois avoir viré le _jp.co.canon.ij.print.filter.raster2canonij.plist_ hors des Préférences de Macintosh HD un jour de grand nettoyage : le plist datait de 2011, le nouveau est d'Avril 2014.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2014)

Je note que tu as activé l'interface Web de CUPS.

Et si c'était une des clefs du trucs ? (prions que ce soit si simple)


```
sudo cupsctl WebInterface=yes
```


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mai 2014)

(je prie et je croise les doigts)


----------



## Hervé781 (16 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,Hier soir, j'ai fait la mise à jour vers la 10.9.3
Surprise tout c'est planté ! Écran noir, écran blanc, résolution changer , ouverture d'application sans demande, à nouveau écran noir, fermeture, ouverture avec écran blanc après quelques minutes enfin je retrouve ma configuration mais il y a un mais ! Tout est lent ... Bonne journée 
MacBookPro 13  8 Go + Apple cinéma display 27


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mai 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> (je prie et je croise les doigts)


Mon imprimante iP4200 est toujours fonctionnelle en 10.9.3.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Mai 2014)

Deux MàJ, MBP 13", iMac 20".
RAS


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Tourne comme un charme depuis un jour maintenant sur mon MacBook Air 11".

Toujours cette icône Spotlight qui revient à chaque mise à jour mais bon un coup rapide dans le Terminal et c'est réglé.


----------



## reou (18 Mai 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Le problème que j'ai se détaille ainsi :
> 
> 
> Déplacement du titre d'une règle dans la liste des règles.
> ...




chez moi , c'est la présentation choisie qui ne tient pas
je suis obligé de recocher à chaque fois ds les préférences
par ailleurs , pour effacer les mails je dois m'y reprendre
à plusieurs reprises : je supprime , je vide la corbeille , 
ils réapparaissent ds la corbeille , je revive la corbeille....
c'est épuisant
je suis en IMAP , je n'avais aucun souci en POP (snow léopard )


----------



## zarathoustra (19 Mai 2014)

bonjour à tous

je savais le faire sur 10.6.8, mais sur 10.9.2 ca ne marche pas ou plutot c'est grisé dans le menu

je souhaite pouvoir me loguer automatiquement sur ma session utilisateur (sans la fenetre qui presente tous)


pour activer "l'ouverture de session automatique " (dans preference systeme / systeme / general" 
on peut pas cocher sur 10.9.2  , c'est grisé

savez vous comment faire pour dégriser la zone?

merci pour votre aide

S.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

*Pour modifier, cliquez sur le cadenas*, est-il écrit en bas de la fenêtre _Sécurité > Général_.


----------



## F-Rose (20 Mai 2014)

bonjour
jai installer la version 10,9,3 et *depuis cette mise a jour mon imac Surchauffe grave*
au bout d'un quart d'heure d'utilisation le ventilateur se met anormalement en route a fond et l'ordinateur est bouillant ... 


*que puis-je faire ???*

*est-ce que je peux restaurer le systeme d'avant avec la sauvegarde time machine par exemple ???
*


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Mai 2014)

F-Rose a dit:


> bonjour
> jai installer la version 10,9,3 et *depuis cette mise a jour mon imac Surchauffe grave*
> au bout d'un quart d'heure d'utilisation le ventilateur se met anormalement en route a fond et l'ordinateur est bouillant ...
> 
> ...



Il faut aller voir dans le moniteur d'activité les process qui consomment du temps. Il y en a sûrement un qui travaille "à fond".


----------



## Azety (23 Mai 2014)

Hervé781 a dit:


> Bonjour,Hier soir, j'ai fait la mise à jour vers la 10.9.3
> Surprise tout c'est planté ! Écran noir, écran blanc, résolution changer , ouverture d'application sans demande, à nouveau écran noir, fermeture, ouverture avec écran blanc après quelques minutes enfin je retrouve ma configuration mais il y a un mais ! Tout est lent ... Bonne journée
> MacBookPro 13  8 Go + Apple cinéma display 27



ça c'est arrangé ?



C0rentin a dit:


> Tourne comme un charme depuis un jour maintenant sur mon MacBook Air 11".
> 
> Toujours cette icône Spotlight qui revient à chaque mise à jour mais bon un coup rapide dans le Terminal et c'est réglé.



Comment ça une icône qui revient ?



F-Rose a dit:


> bonjour
> jai installer la version 10,9,3 et *depuis cette mise a jour mon imac Surchauffe grave*
> au bout d'un quart d'heure d'utilisation le ventilateur se met anormalement en route a fond et l'ordinateur est bouillant ...
> 
> ...



Du changement ?

Sinon je passais pour une question : je perds la suite iLife que j'ai depuis Snow Leopard ?
J'ai mon site sur iWeb et j'ai un peu la flemme de tout recommencer.

Et désolé de poser encore une fois la question : mais avec quel logiciel m'avez-vous conseillé de faire une sauvegarde de ma partition osx ? J'ai Carbon Copy Cloner sur mon bureau mais je sais pas si c'est celui que vous m'avez conseillé pour ma partition bootcamp ou pas.
De toute façon une màj de l'osx n'affecte pas bootcamp me semble-t-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Azety a dit:


> Comment ça une icône qui revient ?



Je l'ai masquée, elle revient après chaque mise à jour ou réparation des permissions (mais c'est normal).

C'est juste un petit détail .


----------



## Runjulia (27 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà que début 2011 (en fait fin 2010) je me décide à passer de Pc à Mac, de rien au Web, de Win XP (boulot et maison) à SL sur un Macbook Pro 15". Je suis ravie de l'OSx Snow Leopard, que je trouve réellement "le plus avancé du monde". Avec Mountain Lion, je pressens une certaine frilosité peut-être due à mon style "j'aime pas changer", pas trop portée sur les bidules de nouvelles communications, de stockage ICloud. Bon, pas grave finalement. 
Là début mai je m'achète l'Imac avec Mav installé.
Je suis un peu...refroidie. J'ai vraiment aimé grave le SL, admirablement souple, intelligent, bien écrit, stable surtout, super convivial.

Je ne suis pas une "geek" mais j'ai l'impression que les apps sont très dirigées vers des personnes très jeunes et "in the mood", pas que ce soit fumeux mais moi je n'y trouve pas grand intérêt, beaucoup de petites modifs pas vraiment intéressantes pour moi. Est-une nouvelle direction opérationnelle ? Eh bien je n'en sais rien, il n'y a pas assez longtemps que je suis chez Mac pour le savoir...Je vois surtout une sorte de course poursuite entre les faiseurs actuels (GG, Win, Osx) qui se courent après pour des parts de marché.
Mais bon, je ne suis pas experte. Je dois encore expérimenter toutes ces nouvelles ressources. Peut-être changerai-je d'avis ?


----------



## mjpolo (27 Mai 2014)

Azety a dit:


> ça c'est arrangé ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, c'est bien parce que c'est toi 

1. je n'ai pas perdu iLife '09 après mise à jour vers Mavericks mais je n'utilise ni iPhoto ni iWeb; quant à l'iMovie je travaille sur iMovie HD 6.0.4 (marche sur Mav)

2. Carbon Copy Cloner très bien, aussi SuperDuper

3. on ne clone qu'une partition à la fois, donc tu selectionnes OsX pour Mac; 

4. je suppose que c'est pareil pour Win installé sur Bootcamp, mais peut-être, faut-il passer par la partition Bootcamp et utiliser un programme de clonage spécifique pour Win, je laisse répondre les autres car perso je ne l'ai jamais fait.


----------



## Runjulia (5 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

je suis dubitative. Je lui ordonne (dans les boîtes de dialogues, les fenêtres, sous-fenêtres etc) et l'OS n'applique pas mes désirs (j'en déduis qu'une commande peut se situer à divers endroits que je n'ai pas activés ?). Je ne suis pas une flèche mais finalement cet OS est peu réactif, un peu gros en termes de convivialité, de stabilité. Si je dois étudier l'OS par coeur et de manière approfondie pour le moindre geste, changement et qu'en plus il ne le retient pas, j'appelle cela un bourrin, mais j'y connais pas grand chose.


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Juin 2014)

Runjulia a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> je suis dubitative. Je lui ordonne (dans les boîtes de dialogues, les fenêtres, sous-fenêtres etc) et l'OS n'applique pas mes désirs (j'en déduis qu'une commande peut se situer à divers endroits que je n'ai pas activés ?). Je ne suis pas une flèche mais finalement cet OS est peu réactif, un peu gros en termes de convivialité, de stabilité. Si je dois étudier l'OS par coeur et de manière approfondie pour le moindre geste, changement et qu'en plus il ne le retient pas, j'appelle cela un bourrin, mais j'y connais pas grand chose.





> j'appelle cela un bourrin



C'est p'têt ben l'cavalier qui sait pas monter !



> mais j'y connais pas grand chose



C'est bien c'qui m'semblait.
Un ordinateur, c'est pas comme un robot électro-ménager, quoique  en plus compliqué


----------



## mjpolo (6 Juin 2014)

Runjulia a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> je suis dubitative. Je lui ordonne (dans les boîtes de dialogues, les fenêtres, sous-fenêtres etc) et l'OS n'applique pas mes désirs (j'en déduis qu'une commande peut se situer à divers endroits que je n'ai pas activés ?). Je ne suis pas une flèche mais finalement cet OS est peu réactif, un peu gros en termes de convivialité, de stabilité. Si je dois étudier l'OS par coeur et de manière approfondie pour le moindre geste, changement et qu'en plus il ne le retient pas, j'appelle cela un bourrin, mais j'y connais pas grand chose.



T'es un peu sévère, mais t'as pas complètement tort.
Le problème, c'est que toute l'informatique s'est bcp complexifiée au fil du temps, et l'Os d'Apple n'y a pas malheureusement échappé. C'est ainsi. 
Par contre *AMHA*, et *sans polémiquer inutilement avec iLuro64*, Mavericks n'est pas un Os abouti (le sera-t-il un jour? les autres l'étaient-ils??...), et à ce titre, peut davantage que les Os précédents (10.6, 10.7 ou 10.8) déconcerter l'utilisateur inexpérimenté.


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Juin 2014)

Arpès bien des manoeuvres j'ai réussi à l'installer sur mon mac pro 1.1. Et bien le résultat est étonnant, le mac est bien plus rapide que sous Lion ou il était censé resté bloquer  selon Apple....comme quoi il se foutent bien de notre gueule! 

Je comprend pas pourquoi il "barre" des configurations depuis 10.8 alors que celle ci sont encore largement dans le coup (deux xéon, 8GO, ATI 6870 c'est pas dégueu vous en conviendrez! ) . 

Bref très content de Maverick qui me permet en plus d'accéder à pas mal de nouveau programme comme l'excellent Garageband 10.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Arpès bien des manoeuvres j'ai réussi à l'installer sur mon mac pro 1.1. Et bien le résultat est étonnant, le mac est bien plus rapide que sous Lion ou il était censé resté bloquer  selon Apple....comme quoi il se foutent bien de notre gueule!
> 
> Je comprend pas pourquoi il "barre" des configurations depuis 10.8 alors que celle ci sont encore largement dans le coup (deux xéon, 8GO, ATI 6870 c'est pas dégueu vous en conviendrez! ) .
> 
> Bref très content de Maverick qui me permet en plus d'accéder à pas mal de nouveau programme comme l'excellent Garageband 10.



Ils ne barrent rien du tout, pauvre naze. La 7300 dorigine nest pas compatible.

Si tu effectues des changements dans le hardware ça relève de ta responsabilité. Tant mieux pour toi.

Pas nouveau comme situation, surtout avec ce modèle dont on changeait déjà les procs ya trois ans : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/09/07/transformer-un-mac-pro-1-1-en-mac-pro-2-1-ou-presque

Alors une carte graphique : http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/505/page1


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Juin 2014)

Heu le pauv' naze tu peu te l'avaler hein! 

Mac pro = evolutivité, t'imagine bien que les possesseurs de MP de 2006/2007 ont fait l'évolution vers les classic 5770 ou 5850 et d'autres.

Ensuite et pour ta gouverne, apple s'est réfugié derrière l'excuse de l'EFI32 pour expliquer ce choix qui au final n'est qu'une manoeuvre pour "aider" au renouvellement de leur machine. 

Mais du coup, on s'en fou puisqu'on as trouvé une faille et qu'on es heureux non?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Heu le pauv' naze tu peu te l'avaler hein!
> 
> Mac pro = evolutivité, t'imagine bien que les possesseurs de MP de 2006/2007 ont fait l'évolution vers les classic 5770 ou 5850 et d'autres.
> 
> ...



Tas oublié lupgrade du correcteur orthographique, ma jolie. (texiste pas)

Tant mieux. Effectivement, très bonne nouvelle.

Maintenant, arrêtez de voir des complots dApple derrière tout ses choix technologiques. La vérité est quelle n'en a rien à foutre et nimagine rien concernant les modifications apportées par les utilisateurs. Et puis, si Apple faisait tout, quest-ce quil resterait à bidouiller. 

La configuration de référence est celle-ci :
http://support.apple.com/kb/sp30

Et elle nest pas compatible. Thats all folks.


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T&#8217;as oublié l&#8217;upgrade du correcteur orthographique, ma jolie. (t&#8217;existe pas)
> 
> Tant mieux. Effectivement, très bonne nouvelle.
> 
> ...



Tu as résumé ce que j'ai dit avec "choix technologique" et "rien à foutre" . C'est bien ça, on sort en 2006 un ordo vendu comme la rolls à 2500 balles et 5 ans après on viens te dire qu'on es désolé mais que ML ne sera pas compatible mais que par contre le pauvre macbook, mba ou encore mac mini lui pourra! Alors effectivement moi aussi j'appel ça "n'en avoir rien à foutre" de ses clients et si moi j'ai "la chance" de toucher un peu ma bille pour démonter une machine ou modifier un EFI je pense surtout à tout ceux qui n'y connaissent pas un choya et pour qui le mot "bidouille" = danger. 

Autant avec le ppc j'avais digéré le choix de passer à Intel car c'était une bonne nouvelle pour l'avenir et la compatibilité des Logiciels autant là ça m'a plus dégoûté qu'autre chose (sur le moment) .

Je tiens aussi à précisé que mon installation est native et ne passe pas par une solution de type "hackintosh", je l'ai donc installé comme n'importe quel autre OSX mais avec une clé de boot largement modifié (efi boot, prise en compte de l'idboard etc etc ) donc techniquement j'ai installé (comme d'autre) Maverick sur une machine matériellement d'origine. 

Et pour revenir sur la carte vidéo d'origine, personnellement j'ai installé Maverick avec celle ci sans soucis, c'est une fois sur le bureau qu'elle n'est plus prise en charge correctement avec seulement 8mo sur 256 reconnus. Un chose étrange tout de même quand on sait que le coeur G73 qui équipe cette carte est la même base que le G84 qui équipe les ancien Macbook et macbook pro qui eux sont magiquement compatible....


----------



## lithopedion07 (19 Juin 2014)

Salem, 
voila mon problème, je vient dacquérir un mac pro avec un Os X 10.6.3, et j'arrive pas a installé Mavericks parce qu' il demande au moins un 10.6.8, deuxième problème c'est que j'ai plusieurs fonction qui sont bloqué par un mot de passe tel que l'installation de nouveau programme...etc, voila mes 2 problèmes merci de m'aidé parce que je suis nouveau dans le domaine de l'Os X.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2014)

lithopedion07 a dit:


> voila mon problème, je vient d&#8217;acquérir un mac pro avec un Os X 10.6.3, et j'arrive pas a installé Mavericks parce qu' il demande au moins un 10.6.8,


Installe d'abord ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1399?viewlocale=fr_FR




lithopedion07 a dit:


> deuxième problème c'est que j'ai plusieurs fonction qui sont bloqué par un mot de passe tel que l'installation de nouveau programme...etc, voila mes 2 problèmes merci de m'aidé parce que je suis nouveau dans le domaine de l'Os X.


Achat d'occasion ?
Demander au précédent vendeur les mots de passe.




Edit.
Par principe, évite le multipost, stp&#8230;


----------



## Eddy77 (30 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Pour ma part j'ai installé toutes les MAJ sans pb mais le wifi ne se connecte toujours pas, une mise à jour viens de se faire à l'instant mais tjrs le meme pb de connection.

Pourtant avec d'autres appareils aucun pb donc ce n'est pas du coté de la box.

Quelqu'un a eu le meme soucis?

Comment vous avez résolu ?

Thanks à tous


----------



## Cybry (3 Juillet 2014)

Pareil, pas d'amélioration côté WIFI : la plupart du temps en sortant de veille la reconnexion est immédiate, mais parfois rien à faire, il faut désactiver le WIFI et le réactiver pour qu'il retrouve ses petits.
Comportement identique à ce que je connais depuis que je suis passé de SL à Maverick (jamais eu de problème sous snow leopard) sur mon macbook alu de fin 2009.

Donc pour la correction wifi, raté...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2014)

Le WiFi peut tenir une heure ou deux, puis se déconnecter sans crier gare, c'est à cause de cela que j'ai gardé la double connexion ... donc un léger mieux :rateau:


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2014)

Et, pour notre gouverne, quelle est la configuration dudit wifi : norme (802.11b/g/n/c), canal/fréquence, type de chiffrement, type de carte ouifi (pour le pilote) etc. ?
(il faudrait faire un petit tableau pour tenter de discerner les configurations qui ne vont pas).


----------



## MLV (3 Juillet 2014)

Est-ce grave si on installe un logiciel OS X sans clean instal (comme sur iOS en fait) ?


----------



## Cybry (3 Juillet 2014)

Pour répondre à Bompi :
802.11n, WPA2
canal 8 (mes voisins sont sur d'autres canaux avec 1 canal d'écart au moins, pas trop de chevauchement).

problème = non reconnexion automatique en sortie de veille de temps en temps (5%-10% des sorties de veille). Se résout par désactivation/réactivation wifi (reconnexion immédiate).

Problèmes apparus depuis mon passage de SL en Maverick.

Version des logiciels :
  CoreWLAN :    4.3.3 (433.48)
  CoreWLANKit :    3.3.2 (332.36)
  Menu Extra  :    9.3.2 (932.35)
  Informations système :    9.0 (900.8)
  Famille IO80211 :    6.4 (640.36)
  Diagnostic :    3.0 (300.40)
  Utilitaire AirPort :    6.3.2 (632.3)
  Interfaces :
en1 :
  Type de carte :    AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x8D)
  Version du programme interne :    Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.100.22)
  Adresse MAC :    00:23:6c:xx:xx:xx
  Locale :    ETSI
  Code du pays :    FR
  Modes PHY pris en charge :    802.11 a/b/g/n
  Canaux pris en charge :    1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 36, 40, 44, 48, 52, 56, 60, 64, 100, 104, 108, 112, 116, 120, 124, 128, 132, 136, 140
  Activation à distance sans fil :    Géré
  AirDrop :    Géré
  État :    Connecté
  Données du réseau actif :
<SSID-masqué> :
  Mode PHY :    802.11n
  BSSID :    xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
  Canal :    8
  Code du pays :    FR
  Type de réseau :    Infrastructure
  Sécurité :    WPA2 Personnel
  Signal/bruit :    -65 dBm / -91 dBm
  Débit de transmission :    39
  Index MCS :    4


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2014)

8 nest pas un bon canal. Passe sur le 6, le 11 ou le 44.

Débit de transmission 39 ????

WTF ?!

Cest quoi le routeur ? Une machin-box ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2014)

Mes paramètres WiFi



> * Données du réseau actif*:*
> Citycable*:
> Mode PHY*:	802.11n
> BSSID*:	80:c6:ab:3a:90:c2
> ...



Le devolo, concerne le CPL qui est toujours actif à cause d'un mur porteur


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2014)

Dans la série des bugs merdique, j'ai trouvé l'assistant de migration qui n'aime pas que la machine d'origine (en mode target) ai plusieurs partition

http://www.gauthiernicolas.fr/?p=3220


----------



## Average Joe (14 Juillet 2014)

Je suis passé à Maverick il y a quelques jours : j'ai attendu la quatrième version.

Deux trucs m'agacent. Le premier est que Quicklook, comme d'autres l'ont remarqué, n'aime pas les vidéos en autre chose que .mp4. Tout le reste (.flv, .mov même) exige soit une conversion, soit un logiciel pour être visualisé (QT, MPEG Streamclip, Real Player et autre Miro).

Le deuxième est que mon disque dur externe Time Machine (Firewire 800 via Thunderbolt et l'adaptateur) tourne vite sans arrêt même quand le Mac est en veille. Force est de reconnaître qu'il est assez bruyant de nature, donc cela se remarque. À ce propos d'ailleurs la mise en veille n'a jamais été aussi rapide sous 10.8. Le démarrage dépote bien lui aussi, ce qui me laisse à penser que l'OS est optimisé pour un stockage interne à base de SSD, entièrement ou partiellement (mon Mac est équipé Fusion Drive).

Je n'ai pas testé le wifi : pas utile avec un ordinateur de bureau connecté en permanence en Ethernet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2014)

Bon, mise à jour vers Maverick 10.9.3 faite sans gros souci sour mon portable.
La mise à jour de sécurité 10.9.4 a par contre effacé TOUTES mes données, tous mes documents, tous mes logiciels et machines virtuelles. Du coup, j'ai fait un downgrade à 10.9.3 et tout rechargé depuis des sauvegardes précédentes. 2 semaines de perdues.
Les programmateurs doivent programmer avec leurs pieds pour faire  autant de dégâts... je ne vois pas d'autre explication.


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Juillet 2014)

theodoric a dit:


> Bon, mise à jour vers Maverick 10.9.3 faite sans gros souci sour mon portable.
> La mise à jour de sécurité 10.9.4 a par contre effacé TOUTES mes données, tous mes documents, tous mes logiciels et machines virtuelles. Du coup, j'ai fait un downgrade à 10.9.3 et tout rechargé depuis des sauvegardes précédentes. 2 semaines de perdues.
> Les programmateurs doivent programmer avec leurs pieds pour faire  autant de dégâts... je ne vois pas d'autre explication.



Je pense qu'il y a un souci entre la machine et l'utilisateur ! 

Il se trouve que j'ai fait cette même opération sur deux machines différentes il y a quelques jours (vendredi et samedi dernier, iMac 20" de 2008 et iMac 27" de 2014). Je n'ai rien perdu


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Juillet 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il y a un souci entre la machine et l'utilisateur !




Intéressant comme idée, mais ça mériterait d'être précisé. Gaz toxique dans l'air ambiant ? Champ magnétique ? Radiations ionisantes ? Démons des machines ? Petits gnomes farceurs ?


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Juillet 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Intéressant comme idée, mais ça mériterait d'être précisé. Gaz toxique dans l'air ambiant ? Champ magnétique ? Radiations ionisantes ? Démons des machines ? Petits gnomes farceurs ?



Trop compliqué tout cela ! Simplement une atmosphère de vacances estivales


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2014)

theodoric a dit:


> _La mise à jour de sécurité 10.9.4 a par contre effacé TOUTES mes données, tous mes documents, tous mes logiciels et machines virtuelles._



Voilà qui est extraordinaire ! Je nai jamais vu une mise à jour de sécurité Apple effacer les données de lutilisateur. Jai fait aussi la mise à jour 10.9.4 et rien na été effacé.


----------



## gmaa (27 Juillet 2014)

+1 et sur 2 Macs. Aucun effacement!


----------



## Average Joe (27 Juillet 2014)

J'ai dans l'idée que les problèmes de Théodoric ont quelque chose à voir avec le fait qu'il a téléchargé 10.3 au lieu de 10.4 que j'ose imaginer plus abouti.


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Juillet 2014)

Average Joe a dit:


> J'ai dans l'idée que les problèmes de Théodoric ont quelque chose à voir avec le fait qu'il a téléchargé 10.3 au lieu de 10.4 que j'ose imaginer plus abouti.



Rien n'est moins sûr !

La semaine dernière, j'ai remis "en forme" mon vieil iMac 20" de 2008, avant de la donner à quelqu'un. J'ai donc mis en uvre des moyens "drastiques", dont un efficacement complet du disque système avec écriture de zéros partout. Ensuite, j'ai fait une installation de X.9.3, suivie, dans la foulée, d'une mise à jour X.9.4. Je n'ai pas eu le moindre problème. Ensuite, afin que la machine soit effectivement créditée à on nouveau propriétaire, j'ai à nouveau effacé le disque système, et j'ai tout recommencé chez le nouveau propriétaire, devant lui, et j'ai installé les applications qui l'intéressait. Là aussi, pas de problème.

Auparavant, quelques jours plus tôt, j'ai reçu et mis en service un nouvel iMac livré avec X.9.3. Puis, la mise à jour en X.9.4 s'est faite dans la foulée de l'installation.

Dans le problème cité par notre ami, les détails manquent pour se forger une idée. C'est bien la première fois que j'entends (que je lis devrais-je dire) que passer de X.9.3 à X.9.4 provoque tant de dégâts :confuses:

Cela m'étonne beaucoup dans la mesure où j'ai fait la même chose sur mon MBP, et sur mon iMac 20", lorsque X.9.4 a été disponible. Puis j'ai répété trois fois cette opération sur l'iMac 20" dans les conditions décrites plus haut, et une fois sur l'iMac 27" récemment livré  D'où la façon d'exprimer mon étonnement !


----------



## SolR (6 Août 2014)

Bonjour!

Je suis assez nulle en informatique... et je panique très vite .
Après 3 ans sur un MacBook Air OS X Lion(10.7.5), je me débrouille.
J'ai reçu les mises à jour pour installer Mavericks. Entre les problèmes avec la Wifi, ceux avec Gmail et d'autres que je viens de lire ici, j e n'ose pas installer ce nouveau système car je crains de ne pouvoir gérer les complications.
Je souhaiterais donc savoir si cela va nuire au bon fonctionnement de mon Mac de continuer sur mon ancien système. D'ailleurs la mise à jour est en pause et je ne sais même pas comment la stopper définitivement.
Je vous remercie de votre indulgence et de vos conseils avisés.
Cordialement.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Août 2014)

Le «*nouveau*» système a maintenant 10 mois dexistence.

Tout le monde na pas eu de problèmes avec Gmail et le WiFi.

Il ne faut pas faire une telle upgrade (cest bien plus quune simple mise à jour) sans préparer ses arrières.
 avant toute chose, il faut avoir une sauvegarde.
 il faut sassurer de la compatibilité de ses logiciels et de ses périphériques. Au besoin procéder aux différentes mises à jour.
 vérifier quon dispose bien de la configuration minimum réelle : au moins 4 Go de Ram pour Mavericks.

La mise à jour se passe en deux phases : 1. téléchargement ; 2. Installation.

Tu peux arrêter la phase de téléchargement et jeter à la corbeille _install OS X.app_ que tu trouveras dans /Applications.


----------



## SolR (6 Août 2014)

Merci *Moonwalker*!

Oui, je sais bien que Mavericks n'est pas tout nouveau mais au début il ne m'était pas proposé en mise à jour et j'avais déjà lu pas mal de critiques sur ce système.
Bon, déjà ça ne va pas passer avec tous mes périphériques et je ne me sens pas de refaire une installation. J'ai eu trop de problèmes avec mon PC et je n'ai pas envie que ça m'arrive sur le Mac.
Pour la mise à jour "en attente" elle n'apparaît que sur l'Apple store et la seule fonction que j'ai trouvée est "reprendre". Y aurait-il un moyen que ne pas rester sur cette position intermédiaire ?

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il me fallait terminer le téléchargement ... puis le mettre à la corbeille. C'est donc la seule solution?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Août 2014)

SolR a dit:


> Je souhaiterais donc savoir si cela va nuire au bon fonctionnement de mon Mac de continuer sur mon ancien système.



Certainement pas. Le meilleur système est celui d&#8217;origine du Mac. Le passage à Mavericks n&#8217;est utile que si on a besoin de fonctions de Mavericks qui ne seraient pas dans son système ou de logiciels qui ne fonctionneraient que sur Mavericks&#8230;


----------



## SolR (6 Août 2014)

Merci *Jean-Pierre*!
Faut-il  donc que je termine le téléchargement en attente pour me débarrasser définitivement de Mavericks?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Août 2014)

SolR a dit:


> Merci *Joël Pierre* !
> Faut-il donc que je termine le téléchargement en attente pour me débarrasser définitivement de Mavericks ?



Achever le téléchargement permet d&#8217;effacer le fichier téléchargé et de purger la liste d&#8217;attente de _Mise à jour de logiciels_. Dans les préférences d&#8217;_App Store_, on peut décocher _Télécharger les dernières mise à jour disponibles en tâche de fond_ pour éviter d&#8217;autres téléchargements intempestifs.


----------



## SolR (6 Août 2014)

Je te remercie.
J'avais décoché mais c'est moi qui ai lancé le téléchargement avant de lire en quoi consistait Mavericks. Donc _mea culpa_.
Je vais de ce pas purger la liste.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2014)

un ami qui travail  pour Apple aux USA me dit que le successeur de Yosemite se nommera Yellowstone et qu'une équipe travail très fort sur ce système. 
Selon lui il est ré-écrit de fond en comble pour un autre type de processeur.


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> un ami qui travail  pour Apple aux USA me dit que le successeur de Yosemite se nommera Yellowstone et qu'une équipe travail très fort sur ce système.
> Selon lui il est ré-écrit de fond en comble pour un autre type de processeur.



Le retour de Rosetta pour assurer la transition Intel vers processeurs ARM made by Apple?
Why not...


----------



## PDD (9 Août 2014)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Certainement pas. Le meilleur système est celui dorigine du Mac. Le passage à Mavericks nest utile que si on a besoin de fonctions de Mavericks qui ne seraient pas dans son système ou de logiciels qui ne fonctionneraient que sur Mavericks


Tout à fait de ton avis...


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (28 Août 2014)

Je teste sur un 2e disque la dernière itération de Maveriks (10.9.4)

Alors mon petit CR au bout d'une semaine d'utilisation :

- connexion ethernet en SMB2 ou CIFS beaucoup plus lente que Montain Lion ! (c'est terrifiant !)
- Itunes plus lent car connexion sur le NAS (voir ci-dessus  )
- ibooks nul (encore un truc étrange de la part d'apple...qui duplique en local la bibliothèque ibooks qui se trouve dans itunes ! - sympa quand on à des livres en nombres - ) 
- globalement pas plus rapide que montain-lion (qui lui-même est nettement plus lent que snow léopard) 
- prends plus de RAM que mountain lion (nettement)
- app nap gadget et génère des lenteurs avec certaines applications.
- look qui se rapproche méchamment du look Ios (perso je n'aime pas trop...mais les gouts et les couleurs).

Bref, pour le moment, que des moins et aucun plus. Probable retour à Mountain Lion d'ici peu !


----------



## Average Joe (29 Août 2014)

Je ne remarque pas de différence de rapidité flagrante entre Mountain Lion et Mavericks, par contre je ne suis pas contre Plans et iBook. Je trouve d'ailleurs que Plans fonctionne mieux sur Mac que sur iPhone (le grand écran aide aussi). Je regrette toutefois la disparition de la roue tournante de Time Machine et plus encore le fait que le disque dur externe tourne tout le temps à vitesse nominale, même quand le Mac est en veille. Je l'entends d'autant plus que le mien est un G Drive (Hitachi) 7200 tours quelque peu bruyant, qui ne cache rien de son activité. Par ailleurs 10.9 n'est pas compatible avec mon imprimante (Canon MP 600), heureusement que j'ai pu télécharger depuis le site du constructeur MP Navigator 3 sans quoi je ne pourrais plus scanner, maintenant qu'il n'y plus de driver compatible contrairement à Mountain Lion et ses prédécesseurs (j'ai acheté cette imprimante alors que mon Mac du moment tournait sous Tiger).


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2014)

J'ai dû lancer iBooks une ou deux fois au maximum. Et Plans, j'en avais oublié l'existence :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (30 Août 2014)

ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est de ne pas voir des remarques sur le protocole SMB2 qui n'est vraiment pas performant avec Mavericks ...

Soit tout le monde utilise le Wifi, soit tout le monde utilise AFP ... ou alors personne n'a rien remarqué


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2014)

Tu peux comparer Wifi et Ethernet ou AFP et SMB, mais Wifi et SMB, je ne vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (30 Août 2014)

je ne compare rien. Je pense juste que les macusers n'utilisent pas le protocole SMB2 avec Mavericks.
Probablement qu'ils utilisent autre chose (Wifi ou Ethernet AFP)


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2014)




----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (30 Août 2014)

désolé si je n'ai pas été clair dans mes explications


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2014)

C'est moi qui fait mon pointilleux


----------



## nemrod (6 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MBPR 2012 que j'utilise chez moi, c'est du perso.

Je l'ai amené au bureau, enfin chez mon client, suite à a réception d'un Leenvo d'entrée de gamme, poussif, sous W7.

J'ai créé un second utilisateur, dédié Pro, et sur ce second utilisateur je n'arrive pas à ce que les application attribuées à un espace se lancent sur cet espace. Un exemple, Excle est en #4, je le retrouve régulièrement en #5 oui #6.

Ce n'est pas bien compliqué, suffit de faire un clic droit sur l'icône et de sélectionner ce bureau, mais là non.

Je n'ai pas, ou très rarement ce souci avec mon utilisateur Perso. Une solution serait d'en créé un troisième pour test, voire utilisation, mais il y a un paquet de paramétrage à me taper 

Quelqu'un a déjà expérimenté ça ?

Merci


----------



## Philippe (7 Septembre 2014)

Salut à tous 

Je n'ai pas lu les 1200 messages et quelque ayant été postés ici, je me contenterai donc de fournir mes premières impressions personnelles à propos de ce nouveau système d'exploitation ; de plus ayant parcouru quelque peu ce _thread_, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de _posts_ sont tellement pointus qu'ils émanent d'utilisateurs chevronnés de MacOS, cela confirmant ma première impression qu'on est loin, avec ce nouvel OS, des caractéristiques (intuitivité, convivialité, simplicité ...) qui avaient jusqu'à présent séduit le _macuser_ basique que j'ai toujours été et qui m'avaient (jusqu'à présent) toujours paru constituer un des points forts du "monde Mac" 

Jusqu'à présent, j'avais utilisé un iMac qui a aujourd'hui au minimum 6 ans, équipé de Tiger dans sa version 10.4.11. Entre-temps je m'étais offert un Mac Book équipé lui de Snow Leopard. No problemo avec ce dernier.

Mon vieil iMac étant devenu cette fois nettement trop lent et obsolète pour de nombreuses utilisations, voilà que me décide à acquérir un nouvel iMac - en principe équipé de Mountain Lion. Première mauvaise surprise à l'installation : mon OS est Mavericks et non Mountain Lion. Je ne connais rien à Mavericks ... tant pis, pas le choix, tentons l'installation.

Celle-ci remonte à hier soir. Et j'ai vraiment passé une soirée et une nuit dégueulasses ... 

Je n'ai qu'une remarque positive à faire jusqu'à présent : elle concerne la rapidité de la machine.

Toutes les autres remarques sont négatives et peuvent se résumer en une phrase : je n'y comprends rien !

Voici mes premières observations :


la plus ennuyeuse, c'est l'impossibilité où je me trouve d'importer mes données (Carnet d'adresses, boîtes aux lettres de Mail avec toutes mes archives, signets de Safari, bibliothèque iTunes ...) à partir de mon vieil iMac ... comment procéder ? je n'avais eu aucun problème à réaliser tout cela lors de ma précédente installation voici plusieurs années, grâce à la fonction de synchronisation avec iDisk mais ici ... mystère !
dans le même ordre d'idées, comment récupérer mes documents Word ? il faudrait d'abord pouvoir réinstaller Word mais je m'aperçois que cet iMac ... n'a pas de lecteur CD !!! b..... de m....  bon ça ça n'a rien à voir avec Mavericks, c'est une particularité de cet iMac (un 21,5 pouces 2,7 GHz Intel Core i5) mais quand même ... ça fait un peu routage de gueule 
ça continue mal ... je ne reconnais pas grand chose de ce que je connais au niveau du Finder, je me dis donc : installons OnyX afin de vérifier si tout est ok ; nouvelle mauvaise surprise : le système refuse son installation !!! explication fournie : _Impossible d'ouvrir OnyX, car cette app provient d'un développeur non identifié_ ; de nouveau : 
peut-être un cas particulier ? réessayons en téléchargeant une autre application ; je choisis Meteorologist, une station météo que j'aimais bien car elle permettait d'afficher une icone dans le menu. Même message de refus. Re  ; mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette merde ? 
un Dashboard qui s'affiche sur fond noir alors que précédemment le fond était transparent - c'était beaucoup mieux ; une architecture du Finder incompréhensible (je n'arrive pas à voir comment accéder au contenu du HD, de la "petite maison", etc.) ; des réglages très difficiles à effectuer dans les Préférences système ... et j'en passe. J'ai l'impression que cet appareil n'est pas pour moi ; et que j'ai fait un mauvais achat ...
Comme vous vous en doutez, très déçu (et désemparé) devant cette "prise en main" impossible à réaliser (pour moi en tout cas)


----------



## Le docteur (7 Septembre 2014)

&#8212;iDisk a disparu, iCloud l'a remplacé. Tu pourrais essayer d'importer tes fichiers ou d'utiliser un soft comme iBackUp. Je crois que le mode Target qui permet de relier directement un ordi à un autre et de monter l'ancien comme un simple disque externe a disparu.
&#8212; Il faudrait que tu fasse une image disque de ton disque d'Office (ou sans doute même recopier les fichiers en faisant peut-être attention aux fichiers qui pourraient être invisibles).  Ensuite tu met ça sur une clé ou tout ce que tu veux.
&#8212; Il faut faire un clic droit et passer par "ouvrir" pour accéder à la possibilité de lancer une première fois une application non reconnue. Juste une petite sécurité. Fais attention à bien installer la version pour Mavericks, par contree.


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2014)

Pourquoi ne pas avoir utilisé l'assistant migration pour récupérer les données de l'ancien Mac???


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Septembre 2014)

Sinon, pour le problème des applications non autorisées (non signées), il faut désactiver une sécurité dans les Préférences système -> Sécurité et confidentialité :


----------



## Philippe (7 Septembre 2014)

Je suis arrivé à comprendre la structure du Finder, c'est déjà une chose ...

Maintenant il reste du taf, évidemment, MERCI À TOUS LES DEUX POUR VOS RÉPONSES   



r e m y a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas avoir utilisé l'assistant migration pour récupérer les données de l'ancien Mac???



En effet, c'eût été sans doute préférable :rose:

mais je ne m'en suis jamais servi tout en en ayant déjà étendu parler -  et pour tout dire je ne savais pas trop comment m'y prendre
j'ai donc cru pouvoir m'en sortir en utilisant Copy Carbon Cloner et j'ai transféré les données de l'ancien vers le nouveau ; mais les données ne se sont pas installées là où je l'aurais souhaité, comme on le voit ci-dessous :




Le problème principal consistera, il me semble, à "fusionner" (par différentes manipulations dont je n'ai pas encore idée et encore moins sur l'impact que ça aura - si j'y arrive - sur le fonctionnement général) les comptes "philippe" (celui-ci issu du transfert avec CCC) et "Phil" (le compte par défaut que Mavericks a créé pour moi alors que bizarrement je n'ai mentionné nulle part ce diminutif lors de la nouvelle installation) - tout cela avant de m'occuper des comptes non-administrateurs des membres de ma famille qui utilisaient l'ancien iMac ; c'est pas gagné d'avance ... :sick:



Le docteur a dit:


> &#8212; Il faut faire un clic droit et passer par "ouvrir" pour accéder à la possibilité de lancer une première fois une application non reconnue. Juste une petite sécurité. Fais attention à bien installer la version pour Mavericks, par contree.



Ça, ça marche bien en effet  un grand merci pour le tuyau  grâce à cela j'ai pu ouvrir les deux applications que je voulais tester ; Meteorologist par exemple, fonctionne à merveille ; de la sorte même si ce #@&§%*$£ nouvel iMac ne me sert pas encore à grand chose, j'arrive à savoir le temps qu'il fait dehors sans avoir à franchir ma porte ! un bon début quoi :rateau:
Je viens de voir d'ailleurs, à ce propos, les paramètres de sécurité relatifs aux téléchargements en provenance d'internet dans les Préférences Système ; fallait les voir, celles-là ... on en apprend tous les jours, c'est bien  



Le docteur a dit:


> &#8212; Il faudrait que tu fasse une image disque de ton disque d'Office (ou sans doute même recopier les fichiers en faisant peut-être attention aux fichiers qui pourraient être invisibles).  Ensuite tu met ça sur une clé ou tout ce que tu veux.



Ok. Je vais examiner l'ancien Mac et voir comment on peut faire ça 



Le docteur a dit:


> &#8212;iDisk a disparu, iCloud l'a remplacé. Tu pourrais essayer d'importer tes fichiers ou d'utiliser un soft comme iBackUp. Je crois que le mode Target qui permet de relier directement un ordi à un autre et de monter l'ancien comme un simple disque externe a disparu.



Tout pareil que pour cet Assistant dont parle r e m y : je connais de nom iCloud ... sans pouvoir m'en servir ; rien de cela n'est simple ... j'espère y arriver à force de patience et de persévérance, mais tout cela me paraît si compliqué ... encore une fois on est bien loin de la simplicité et de la convivialité qui avaient fait de moi, voici déjà plusieurs années, un _macuser_ convaincu ... 
Bah je suppose que d'ici quelques jours semaines je serai un peu plus au point ... 

Encore merci les gars 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h53 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon, pour le problème des applications non autorisées (non signées), il faut désactiver une sécurité dans les Préférences système -> Sécurité et confidentialité :



Oui en effet, je viens de voir ça  merci 
À noter (suivant en cela l'astuce fournie par Le docteur), qu'il ne faut pas nécessairement cocher la dernière case  : en cochant la deuxième case et en utilisant la touche ctrl (ou clic droit) on préserve un meilleur niveau de sécurité, tout en autorisant l'installation d'applications "non-homologuées" 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h58 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> &#8212; Il faudrait que tu fasse une image disque de ton disque d'Office (ou sans doute même recopier les fichiers en faisant peut-être attention aux fichiers qui pourraient être invisibles).  Ensuite tu met ça sur une clé ou tout ce que tu veux.



Mauvaise nouvelle ... TRÈS mauvaise nouvelle : après transfert (réussi) du dossier Office vers mon nouveau Mac (via Dropbox) ... ce salopard m'annonce qu'il ne peut pas ouvrir Word parce que "les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prises en charge" 

Et Rosetta alors y'a plus ? 

Qu'est-ce que je fais ? (j'arrête de bosser et je retourne en Espagne :rateau


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2014)

Philippe a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle ... TRÈS mauvaise nouvelle : après transfert (réussi) du dossier Office vers mon nouveau Mac (via Dropbox) ... ce salopard m'annonce qu'il ne peut pas ouvrir Word parce que "les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prises en charge"
> 
> Et Rosetta alors y'a plus ?
> 
> Qu'est-ce que je fais ? (j'arrête de bosser et je retourne en Espagne :rateau



Depuis juillet 2012.

Lion, Mountain Lion, Maverick et prochainement Yosemite ne supportent pas les applications PowerPC.

Solution : http://www.microsoft.com/france/mac

Ou : http://www.openoffice.org/fr/

La bonne nouvelle : plus besoin du lecteur DVD.


----------



## PDD (7 Septembre 2014)

Et pour Onyx tu télécharges la version compatible MAV... Tu y arriveras, courage...


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Septembre 2014)

Ouaip. Passer de (Snow) Leopard à Maverick, c'est quand même un chantier certain.


----------



## Philippe (7 Septembre 2014)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils et encouragements  c'est sympa 

Onyx, c'est fait ; pour mes documents Word, j'arrive en effet à les ouvrir grâce à OpenOffice (que je viens de télécharger et que je découvre) mais c'est galère galère :casse: ; toutes les mises en page sont détruites et lorsqu'on sait qu'il s'agit de tous mes cours depuis plus de 10 ans c'est plutôt chiant  ... mais au moins puis-je les ouvrir ; je vais me contenter de cette solution et les recomposer au fur et à mesure des besoins, plutôt que d'acheter le nouveau pack Office : primo c'est toujours aussi cher, secondo je soupçonne que les mises en page ne soient pas non plus conservées de cette manière ...
Tant pis ... 



Bigdidou a dit:


> Ouaip. Passer de (Snow) Leopard à Maverick, c'est quand même un chantier certain.



C'est rien de le dire  ... surtout qu'il s'agit de passer de Tiger ( ! ) à Maverick !!! 




Je reviendrai peut-être ici si j'ai d'autres questions ok ? 

Et je vais aussi me renseigner sur la manière d'utiliser iCloud


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2014)

de Tiger à Mavericks ???


Ah ouais, je comprends la surprise...

Il va falloir un certain temps pour tout mettre d'aplomb (notamment via la mise à jour des logiciels utilisés)


----------



## Philippe (7 Septembre 2014)

Hé oui ...  pour la mise à jour des logiciels ça ne devrait pas vraiment poser problème ... j'en utilise finalement peu, ça devrait aller ...
Tous les trucs que j'utilise pour mon propre forum (notamment Cyberduck) je m'en occuperai plus tard : ce n'est pas une priorité ; et j'ai toujours mon Mac Book en 10.6 qui me permet de travailler là-dessus. Mes documents texte ? je fais une croix sur Office - et je retiens avec amertume le sale coup d'Apple qui a éliminé l'émulateur en 2012 comme je viens de l'apprendre. J'utiliserai OpenOffice et basta.

Mon souci actuel est (encore) plus ennuyeux : si je dois utiliser iCloud pour transférer mes données (Carnet d'adresses, boîtes aux lettres Mail, bibliothèque iTunes ... tous logiciels natifs) de mon ancien iMac sous Tiger vers le nouveau sous Mavericks, je fais comment  alors que iCloud n'existait pas du temps de Tiger ... mystère ; j'ai un peu cherché sur le Net (pas ici je l'avoue, j'imagine que ce cas de figure assez rare n'a pas dû être abordé ) ... sans succès jusqu'à présent ... :rose:


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2014)

iCloud n'est absolument pas nécessaire pour passer ces éléments de l'ancien Mac au nouveau


----------



## Philippe (7 Septembre 2014)

Je veux bien le croire  puisque Le docteur (dans le #1264 ci-dessus) me conseillait par exemple iBackUp 

Mais bon, d'une part, puisque iCloud a remplacé iDisk et que j'aimais bien iDisk, j'ai envie de me familiariser avec iCloud cette nouvelle bébête  ; mais ça semble difficile ...

La prochaine étape sera donc un essai avec iBackUp (j'ai vu qu'on pouvait le télécharger ici http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/ibackup-449.html) ... je vais tenter le coup, mais ça ressemble plus (comme son nom l'indique ) à un logiciel de sauvegarde, pas d'exportation de données d'une machine vers une autre ...

Je reviendrai en parler mais si, entre-temps, qqun a une autre idée, merci d'avance


----------



## Philippe (8 Septembre 2014)

Me revoilà ... bon je n'ai pas vu l'utilité de iBackUp pour résoudre mon problème actuel ... 

J'ai donc tenté d'utiliser l'Assistant de migration dont tu parlais r e m y dans un précédent post, et qui justifie sans doute ceci :



r e m y a dit:


> iCloud n'est absolument pas nécessaire pour passer ces éléments de l'ancien Mac au nouveau



Le problème c'est que l'Assistant ne fonctionne pas. Je reçois un message d'erreur, que voici :

_*La source choisie ne peut servir à une migration.*
Votre autre Mac n'exécute pas la dernière version d'OS X. Lancez Mise à jour de logiciels sur le Mac en question_ [ce que j'ai fait]_, puis réessayez._

Voilà encore une solution à écarter ...

Je vais donc me répéter :



Philippe a dit:


> (...) si qqun a une autre idée, merci d'avance



Pour rappel, les éléments à importer sont essentiellement le Carnet d'adresses, les comptes et boîtes aux lettres de Mail, les signets de Safari et la bibliothèque iTunes ...

Merci


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2014)

OK sans doute le saut depuis Tiger est-il trop important pour l'assistant migration.

Il va falloir agir logiciel par logiciel

POur la bibliothèque iTunes, c'est le plus simple.
Il faut récupérer le dossier iTunes dans /Musique et le transférer au même endroit sur le nouveau Mac, puis lancer iTunes (qui devrait mettre à jour sa bibliothèque)

Pour le Carnet d'adresses, je pense que le mieux est d'exporter tout le carnet depuis l'ancien Mac au format vCard, puis importer ce fichier vCard avec Contacts (nouveau nom du carnet d'adresse) sur le nouveau Mac 

POur les comptes et boites aux lettres de Mail, je laisse les spécialistes te conseiller sur la meilleure méthode car n'ayant plus de Mac sous Tiger, je ne sais plus comment c'était organisé et j'ai peur de te faire faire des betises...

Pour les signets de Safari, il doit y avoir moyen de récupérer le fichier les contenant (sans doute dans Bibliothèque/Préférences un fichier comportant bookmarks dans son nom...) et le remettre au même endroit sur le nouveau Mac (au passage tu noteras que le dossier Bibliothèque est désormais caché... il faut utiliser le menu "Aller" du Finder en maintenant la touche alt appuyée pour accéder à ce dossier)



Et dernière chose concernant iCloud.... ne t'attends pas à y retrouver un équivalent d'iDisk!  Pour ça il faudra attendre iCloud Drive (qui devrait arriver avec Os X 10.10). Pour l'instant iCloud c'est un stockage dans le nuage mais dont on ne maitrise pas grand chose... tout est "transparent" pour l'utilisateur, ce sont les applications qui décident ce qu'elles stockent dans le nuage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Passer de (Snow) Leopard à Maverick, c'est quand même un chantier certain.



Je suis passé de Leopard à Mavericks sans problème, en faisant les mises à jours par étape (Leopard > Snow Leopard > Mavericks&#8230. Je pense qu&#8217;il faut les faire sur un *disque externe* pour passer d&#8217;un ordinateur à l&#8217;autre sans incompatibilité.


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2014)

OUI mais ca suppose 
- d'acheter SnowLeopard (18 Euros)
- que le vieux Mac (qui n'en est qu'à Tiger!!!) soit compatible avec SnowLeopard


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> OUI mais ca suppose
> - d'acheter SnowLeopard (18 Euros)
> - que le vieux Mac (qui n'en est qu'à Tiger!!!) soit compatible avec SnowLeopard



C&#8217;est bien pourquoi, il faut passer par Leopard *avant* Snow Leopard (Leopard est PowerPC à l&#8217;origine). En faisant une sauvegarde *Time Machine* avec *Leopard*, il n&#8217;est même pas nécessaire de passer par Snow Leopard. On importe directement les données *Time Machine* de *Leopard* avec *Assistant migration* de *Mavericks*.


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2014)

Certes, mais autant SnowLeopard est en vente sur l'AppleStore, autant retrouver un DVD d'installation de Leopard peut être compliqué... et je ne suis pas certain que l'assistant migration de Mavericks acceptera de travailler depuis une sauvegarde ou depuis un Mac sous Leopard. Il risque de vouloir au moins SnowLeopard


----------



## Philippe (8 Septembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> OK sans doute le saut depuis Tiger est-il trop important pour l'assistant migration. (...)



C'est aussi ce que je me suis dit  ... iTunes en effet, semble le cas le plus simple à résoudre ; mais c'est aussi le moins important ; il ne s'agit, après tout, que de pouvoir écouter de la musique. Carnet d'adresses n'est pas fondamental non plus, tout au moins pour l'instant.
En revanche le cas de Mail est plus préoccupant ... très important que je récupère mes archives, j'en ai besoin avant la rentrée académique qui a lieu ici en Belgique dans deux semaines. Ça nous laisse du temps 

Je vais donc d'abord tester la proposition de Joël Pierre - puisque je possède toujours ce Mac Book équipé de Snow Leopard. Si l'Assistant de migration reconnaît ce dernier, on peut imaginer en effet un transfert indirect style Tiger -> Snow Leopard -> Mavericks ...

Je vais tester ça ce matin, en essayant de transférer mon Carnet d'adresses du portable vers le nouvel iMac, ça nous indiquera déjà si l'Assistant de migration fonctionne de Snow Leopard vers Maverick. Je reviens mais d'abord je poste ceci, puisque toutes les applications doivent être fermées  merci les gars


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> ... et je ne suis pas certain que l'assistant migration de Mavericks acceptera de travailler depuis une sauvegarde ou depuis un Mac sous Leopard. Il risque de vouloir au moins SnowLeopard



Est-il certain que l&#8217;Assistant migration de Mavericks refuse d&#8217;importer les données d&#8217;un ancien Mac ? La structure des dossiers de l&#8217;utilisateur est la même. Il faudrait essayer de connecter directement l&#8217;ancien Mac au nouveau en mode Target (FireWire) ou à défaut faire un *clone* du disque de Tiger sur un disque externe USB.


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2014)

Les archives d'email sont aussi sur le MacBook? ou sont-elles uniquement sur le vieil iMac?

Si elles sont sur le MacBook, ca devrait être plus facile à récupérer avec l'assistant migration (qui fonctionne depuis un Mac sous SnowLeopard)

Sinon, peut-être faudrait-il essayer de créer un nouvel utilisateur sur le MacBook, puis utiliser l'assistant migration de SnowLeopard sur le MacBook pour récuperer les mails de l'iMac (de Tiger à SnowLeopard ca fonctionne) et enfin utiliser l'assistant migration de Mavericks pour récupérer les mails transférés sur ce nouvel utilisatuer du MacBook (de SnowLeopard à Mavericks, ca fonctionne)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h29 ----------




Joël Pierre a dit:


> Est-il certain que l&#8217;Assistant migration de Mavericks refuse d&#8217;importer les données d&#8217;un ancien Mac ? La structure des dossiers de l&#8217;utilisateur est la même. Il faudrait essayer de connecter directement l&#8217;ancien Mac au nouveau en mode Target (FireWire) ou à défaut faire un *clone* du disque de Tiger sur un disque externe USB.




C'est ce qu'indique Philippe plus haut, avec un message d'erreur de l'assistant migration:

_*La source choisie ne peut servir à une migration.*
Votre autre Mac n'exécute pas la dernière version d'OS X. Lancez Mise à jour de logiciels sur le Mac en question_ [ce que j'ai fait]_, puis réessayez._


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2014)

L'Assistant de Migration de Mavericks n'accepte que les 10.6.8 à jour = http://www.apple.com/fr/support/osx/upgrade/
et aucun 10.4 ou 10.5.

Depuis Lion, la structure de Mail et de Carnet d'adresses a été entièrement refondue.


----------



## Philippe (8 Septembre 2014)

Oula ... beaucoup de posts se sont croisés ... petit point route et puis je répondrai de manière plus détaillée à qqs questions qui me sont posées 

La migration est en route ! depuis le Mac Book vers le nouvel iMac (j'écris ceci grâce au vieil iMac ) - et il y en a encore pour près d'une heure ! Donc en effet l'Assistant fonctionne de Snow Leopard vers Mavericks. Ce qui m'ennuie (mais on verra le résultat à l'arrivée) c'est qu'on ne peut pas sélectionner les applications ) à traiter ... donc j'ai simplement coché la case "Applications" ; mais ça fonctionne ! je ne la fais plus longue pour cette fois, le clavier sur lequel j'écris est posé à terre et c'est pas très confortable pour écrire ...   

Un détail quand même : les archives mail à exporter sur le nouveau Mac sont celles de l'ancien Mac. Celles du Mac Book sont différentes ... d'où un risque que les archives de l'ancien Mac "écrasent" celles du Mac Book si je tente la migration Tiger (vieux Mac) vers le nouveau Mac (Mavericks). Pfff ... compliqué tout ça ... mais bon, chaque chose en son temps ...
Je reviens


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2014)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4889?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5872?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6101?viewlocale=fr_FR

Pour les données du Mail de Tiger, en créant un (ou plusieurs) compte(s) IMAP correspondant(s) au(x) compte(s) déjà existant(s), on devrait pouvoir récupérer lintégralité des messages sur le nouveau Mail de Mavericks


----------



## Le docteur (8 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Depuis juillet 2012.
> 
> Lion, Mountain Lion, Maverick et prochainement Yosemite ne supportent pas les applications PowerPC.
> 
> ...


Ou j'ajouterai encore, étant donné que c'est un nouvel iMac : https://www.apple.com/fr/mac/pages/ (même remarque pour ses frangins Numbers et Keynote qui sont eux aussi livrés avec tout nouveau Mac sous Mavericks).

Sinon, rapidement (peu de temps, désolé)
&#8212; MobileMe -> iCloud, c'est mort, effectivement et c'est bien là le problème principal.
&#8212; iBackup "planque" connement une partie de ses fonctions et doit effectivement être d'abord lancé depuis l'original et ensuite sur la cible pour récupérer les données. Les version doivent être compatibles à chaque fois avec le système de départ et rien n'empêche un  problème. 
&#8212; Le danger le plus gênant, c'est l'incompatibilité possible d'un logiciel avec son prédécesseur (lointain). On peut toujours "écraser" un dossier avec l'ancien, mais il faut se méfier des réactions
&#8212; IPhoto, iTunes a priori ça doit être exportable en tant que tel : une  bibliothèque iPhoto devrait être transformée avec la nouvelle mouture à l'ouverture. iTunes par précaution on peut faire un fichier compressé du dossier avant d'injecter l'ancien dedans, mais ça devrait passer.
&#8212; Les calendriers d'iCal je conseillerai de les importer un à un (exportation de l'ancien puis importation, même en cliquant dessus tout simplement depuis le nouveau : il proposera ou de créer un calendrier ou de fusionner avec un  existant, faire attention au choix). Ca, ça marche même dans le sens Mavericks -> Léopard, c'est pour dire.
&#8212; Les contacts : exporter -> importer toute la base. Il faut se méfier, il semblerait qu'elle peut mettre un petit bout de temps à se mettre correctement à jour et peut même présenter un grand vide, ce qui fout les jetons si on n'est pas prévenu. 
&#8212; iCloud il faut le mettre en place après ou deu moins ne rien espérer de lui pour cette manip présente. Il a ses détracteurs mais ce n'est pas inintéressant si l'on a des données à partager.
&#8212; Le plus délicat se sera sans doute tout ce qui est base de données (genre BookPedia, etc) puisqu'il faut aller chercher les équivalents dans le dossier Application Support de la sa bibliothèques) où elles sont planquées. Le dossier préférence peut aussi être intéressant pour retrouver ses petites habitudes). 
&#8212; Mail, si on n'efface pas ses messages sur le serveur ou si on a une boîte configuré en iMap on retrouve tout en se rebranchant. Maintenant si on a archivé il faut aller les rechercher dans les dossiers. On peut importer avec le clone branché les boîtes mail aussi en allant creuser dans sa bibliothèque à "Mail" (dossier POP ou iMAP).`

Petite remarque :quand on n'est pas sûr de ce qu'on fait il vaut toujours mieux passer par "exporter" et "importer" si c'est disponible ou par "importer" tout court si c'est possible parce qu'on peut toujours avoir une incompatibilité.


----------



## Philippe (11 Septembre 2014)

Me revoici  ... à conter les péripéties d'un _macuser_ basique obligé, par la force des choses, à changer d'ordi et de ce fait à devoir passer de 10.4 à 10.9 

Je m'étais dit que je ne reviendrais poster ici qu'une fois tous les problèmes (largement évoqués ci-dessus), résolus ... on en est loin, même si j'ai pu réaliser qqs progrès :

pas de souci avec le Carnet d'adresses : j'ai ici suivi le conseil de r e m y


r e m y a dit:


> Pour le Carnet d'adresses, je pense que le mieux est d'exporter tout le carnet depuis l'ancien Mac au format vCard, puis importer ce fichier vCard avec Contacts (nouveau nom du carnet d'adresse) sur le nouveau Mac


et ça a fonctionné ; les fiches étaient désordonnées mais pas de souci, un peu de nettoyage et de mise en ordre/forme et l'affaire était dans le sac 


pour les signets de Safari, je me suis aussi fié aux conseils de r e m y  :


r e m y a dit:


> Pour les signets de Safari, il doit y avoir moyen de récupérer le fichier les contenant (sans doute dans Bibliothèque/Préférences un fichier comportant bookmarks dans son nom...) et le remettre au même endroit sur le nouveau Mac (...)


mais ici la manoeuvre s'est révélée impossible à réaliser ... directement ; heureusement j'ai pu récupérer mon dossier "bookmarks" sur mon ancien ordi et le transférer sur le nouveau ; tout sélectionner puis, ouvrir et hop : je me suis retrouvé avec 250 onglets ouverts  ; j'ai reconstitué mes dossiers, ouvert chaque signet l'un après l'autre, tout reclassé ... ça m'a pris trois heures mais j'y suis arrivé  et finalement ce fut plutôt utile : après six ans, plus de la moitié d'entre eux étaient devenus obsolètes ... ça m'a permis de faire un peu de tri, et de nettoyage 


avec iTunes c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste : récupération du dossier _ad hoc_ comme indiqué et réinstallation automatique de tous les morceaux sur le nouveau Mac  un seul bémol : j'ai perdu toutes mes listes de lecture, car seuls les morceaux se sont installés, sans les petites étoiles (colonne "Classement") qui justement permettaient de générer les listes de lecture ; dommage mais pas très grave ...

Ça c'était le positif  le négatif (et ce qui m'emmerde le plus) c'est qu'avec Mail je n'y arrive pas 

Je vais essayer de résumer la procédure que j'ai appliquée :
D'abord, j'ai transféré tous le dossier "Mailboxes" de mon ancien Mac (la plupart des comptes étant des comptes POP) ; tout y est, le dossier est complet avec ses 12 ou 15 boîtes aux lettres archivées mais pour l'instant, il se trouve sur le bureau tout seul comme un con. Évidemment on ne sait rien ouvrir ...
Ici j'ai essayé de suivre ce conseil fourni par Le docteur :


Le docteur a dit:


> (...) si on a archivé il faut aller les rechercher dans les dossiers. On peut importer avec le clone branché les boîtes mail aussi en allant creuser dans sa bibliothèque à "Mail" (dossier POP ou iMAP).`
> Petite remarque :quand on n'est pas sûr de ce qu'on fait il vaut toujours mieux passer par "exporter" et "importer" si c'est disponible ou par "importer" tout court si c'est possible parce qu'on peut toujours avoir une incompatibilité.


Malheureusement ça ne fonctionne pas 

Je pense avoir suivi la procédure correctement :
- importer les données depuis
- cocher "Fichiers au format mbox"
- trouver le chemin de l'ancien dossier "Mailboxes", comme ceci :



Ensuite si l'on clique sur "Choisir" on obtient un message d'erreur :



> Aucun fichier mbox valide na été trouvé.



Bien sûr il ne s'agit pas d'un fichier mbox mais d'un dossier ; cependant si on ouvre la colonne "Messages", après, il n'y a plus rien ...
Je ne sais pas qqun ici pourra m'aider ...  ça paraît tellement pointu, délicat comme problème. Un technicien de mes connaissances, à qui j'ai parlé de ça, m'a avoué son ignorance d'une solution possible ...

Peut-être devrais-je ouvrir un topic spécialement consacré à ce sujet ?

On verra bien  merci d'avance à tous, et désolé pour ce très long post :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2014)

Pour les signets de Safari : menu _Fichier_ > _Exporter les signets_ (depuis Tiger). Puis _Importer les signets_ (depuis Mavericks). Les signets sont un fichier html unique.

Pour Mail, il est peut être possible de passer par Thunderbird (menu Outils > Importer), puis de Mail réimporter depuis Thunderbird.


----------



## mullergogo (12 Septembre 2014)

Get it!!!! Merci bcp !!


----------



## rbart (12 Septembre 2014)

Comment peut-on encore utiliser du POP en 2014 ?
C'est tellement plus pratique en IMAP.
Pour moi le plus simple c'est de passer tes comptes en IMAP sur ton vieux MAC, tu glisses dedans tous tes mails et dossiers.
Tu passes sur ton nouveau Mac, tu reconfigures tes comptes et tu récupères tout.
L'avantage, c'est qu'avec plusieurs Mac, tout restera synchronisé (y compris avec une tablette ou un smartphone)
Le POP c'était valable quand on n'avait qu'un ordinateur dédié pour accéder à ses mails. Avec la multiplication des appareils, la consultation en ligne, c'est un protocole à oublier d'urgence.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2014)

rbart a dit:


> Comment peut-on encore utiliser du POP en 2014 ?
> C'est tellement plus pratique en IMAP.
> []
> Le POP c'était valable quand on n'avait qu'un ordinateur dédié pour accéder à ses mails. Avec la multiplication des appareils, la consultation en ligne, c'est un protocole à oublier d'urgence.


Mince. Encore un truc que je vais devoir oublier d'urgence
Tout ces trucs que je dois retenir pour les oublier me fatiguent le cerveau :rateau:


----------



## Philippe (12 Septembre 2014)

rbart a dit:


> Comment peut-on encore utiliser du POP en 2014 ?
> C'est tellement plus pratique en IMAP.
> Pour moi le plus simple c'est de passer tes comptes en IMAP sur ton vieux MAC, tu glisses dedans tous tes mails et dossiers. (...)



Merci pour le conseil, heureusement il y a encore sur ce forum des gens qui parlent autrement que pour ne rien dire (_cfr_ ci-dessus) ; passer du POP en IMAP, je n'ai rien contre mais est-ce vraiment possible si aisément ? est-ce que ça ne dépend pas en grande partie du FAI ?
Je n'ai pas le temps de développer, je dois être au taf à 17h :casse:

Ce que j'espérais, c'est que qqun qui "connaisse la manoeuvre" m'explique comment exporter directement toutes mes BAL de l'ancien Mac (sous Tiger) vers le nouveau (sous Mavericks) ; évidemment, c'est peut-être impossible ; si ça l'est je procéderai comme tu me l'indiques, rbart, bien aimablement 

Encore merci


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Septembre 2014)

J&#8217;ai une solution, toute con, tellement con que ça peut sans doute marcher.

(je n&#8217;ai plus Tiger, je ne peux pas vérifier)


En Tiger :
Tu sélectionnes tes messages dans ta BAL de Mail et tu fais un glissé déposé sur le bureau

En Mavericks :

Tu prends les fichiers obtenus et tu les glisses dans une BAL créé pour l&#8217;occasion.

Après tu reclasses.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2014)

Ça semble un peu plus compliqué = http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1422832

(la structure de Mail a changé avec Lion, et Mail est passé dans Containers avec Mountain : la manuvre décrite pourrait donc fonctionner pour passer de 10.4 à 10.9)


----------



## Philippe (12 Septembre 2014)

Ho pinaise ...  ... ça n'a pas l'air gagné d'avance  bon ok, je regarderai chacune de ces solutions et si je trouve qqch je reviendrai en parler ici  merci à tous pour les suggestions


----------



## Philippe (13 Septembre 2014)

Un peu effrayé par une lecture rapide (mon anglais étant rudimentaire) du lien vers le site MacRumors fourni par FrançoisMacG ( :casse: ) je me suis inspiré des remarques de rbart et de Moonwalker (merci à vous deux ) pour imaginer ma propre solution et ... ÇA MARCHE !!! 

J'ai commencé par me créer un nouveau compte Gmail IMAP ; évidemment celui-ci est apparu à la fois sur mon ancien iMac et sur le nouveau. À partir de là, grâce à de simples glisser-déposer, j'ai transféré toutes mes archives (tous comptes confondus) vers ce nouveau compte Gmail.
De cette manière toutes mes archives sont (en train d'être) sauvegardées ; évidemment elles se trouvent maintenant sur un nouveau serveur, celui de Google en l'occurrence - ce que j'aurais préféré éviter - mais bon, finalement c'est quand même très satisfaisant ...


----------



## r e m y (13 Septembre 2014)

Bravo!
Ensuite libre à toi de créer un dossier Archives dans Mail sur le nouveau Mac, pour y transférer tous ces emails. 

Une fois ce dossier Archives créé (sur le disque de l'iMac) et les messages transférés, ils ne seront plus QUE sur  le Mac et plus sur le serveur gMail

Le compte gMail pourra être desactivé.


----------



## PDD (13 Septembre 2014)

rbart a dit:


> Comment peut-on encore utiliser du POP en 2014 ?
> C'est tellement plus pratique en IMAP.
> Pour moi le plus simple c'est de passer tes comptes en IMAP sur ton vieux MAC, tu glisses dedans tous tes mails et dossiers.
> Tu passes sur ton nouveau Mac, tu reconfigures tes comptes et tu récupères tout.
> ...


Et si tu es en imap tu vas passer du temps à faire les sauvegardes de tes mails...Je suis en POP sur mon MBPR et en imap sur mon Ipad et c'est parfait...


----------



## Philippe (13 Septembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Bravo!
> Ensuite libre à toi de créer un dossier Archives dans Mail sur le nouveau Mac, pour y transférer tous ces emails.
> Une fois ce dossier Archives créé (sur le disque de l'iMac) et les messages transférés, ils ne seront plus QUE sur  le Mac et plus sur le serveur gMail
> Le compte gMail pourra être desactivé.



Merci r e m y 

J'arrive plus ou moins au terme de la manoeuvre ... cette synchronisation met qd même pas mal de temps ... plusieurs heures mais je dois reconnaître n'avoir été que peu sélectif niveau archives ... il y a à chaque fois plusieurs centaines de mails ... des milliers en tout :rose: ... et, solution "à la rasoir d'Ockham" ou pas, des mails archivés se perdent de toute évidence dans une manoeuvre de ce genre !

Tant mieux ! il y a des moments où il faut pouvoir dégraisser ...
Mais pour ce que j'en ai pu voir jusqu'à présent, je dirais à vue de nez que 97% des archives ont été conservées ; je ne sais pas pourquoi le reste a disparu 
Si qqun se retrouve dans le même cas de figure que moi - et qu'il tient à conserver l'intégralité de ses archives, je lui recommanderais de tout vérifier avant de débrancher l'ancien ordi définitivement ...

Je pense suivre ton conseil, et une fois toute l'opération achevé, je transférerai le tout « sur mon Mac » ; quant à savoir si ces archives disparaîtront à jamais de ce compte Gmail ... j'ai des doutes ... :rose: (je suis parfois parano, faut pas m'en vouloir)


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2014)

Philippe a dit:


> Merci r e m y
> 
> Je pense suivre ton conseil, et une fois toute l'opération achevé, je transférerai le tout « sur mon Mac » ; quant à savoir si ces archives disparaîtront à jamais de ce compte Gmail ... j'ai des doutes ... :rose: (je suis parfois parano, faut pas m'en vouloir)



Ce qui est sûr c'est que ces archives ne TE seront plus accessibles sur Gmail.
Mais est-ce que Brother Google s'en garde une copie quelque part.... je n'en ai aucune idée.

Cela dit, QUI peut garantir que nos mails (qui transitent par nombre de serveurs, ne seraient-ce que les serveurs de nos fournisseurs d'accès) ne restent pas archivés sur la toile, même une fois qu'on les a supprimés de nos boites de réception ou d'envoi???


----------



## rbart (14 Septembre 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Et si tu es en imap tu vas passer du temps à faire les sauvegardes de tes mails...Je suis en POP sur mon MBPR et en imap sur mon Ipad et c'est parfait...



Pourquoi tu veux sauvegarder ?
IMAP ça permet de tout laisser en ligne ce qui est au moins aussi fiable que tes sauvegardes personnelles ...
Quant à la facilité de synchro, c'est tellement plus souple en imap ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Mince. Encore un truc que je vais devoir oublier d'urgence
> Tout ces trucs que je dois retenir pour les oublier me fatiguent le cerveau :rateau:



Quel est l'intérêt de rester en pop ?
À moins d'avoir un fournisseur de mail qui ne supporte que ça ...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Septembre 2014)

rbart a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt de rester en pop ?
> À moins d'avoir un fournisseur de mail qui ne supporte que ça ...


Pourquoi n'y serai-je pas ?

Je n'ai mes mails que sur une seule machine, je n'ai aucun iBidule (sauf un vieil iPod dédié à la musique) et j'ai mes mails sur mon Mac; ainsi je ne dépend d'aucune structure extérieure ni d'aucune connexion pour les consulter.


----------



## rbart (15 Septembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pourquoi n'y serai-je pas ?
> 
> Je n'ai mes mails que sur une seule machine, je n'ai aucun iBidule (sauf un vieil iPod dédié à la musique) et j'ai mes mails sur mon Mac; ainsi je ne dépend d'aucune structure extérieure ni d'aucune connexion pour les consulter.


On est d'accord alors, tu es dans le cas (rare de nos jours) de la personne qui ne lit ses mails que sur une machine.
Dans ce cas POP peu suffire même si c'est un peu lourdingue si tu changes de machine ou si tu veux changer de client mail ...
En IMAP tu peux bien entendu aussi consulter tes mails hors ligne. Ton ordinateur n'est qu'une image de ce qu'il y a sur le serveur, les mails sont partout à la fois, ça se synchronise tout seul et sans réseau tu retrouves tout aussi.
Ca n'a que des avantages en fait.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Septembre 2014)

Je suis comme Sly54 

Je préfère les comptes Pop aux comptes iMap. Il se trouve que j'ai les deux, et si j'ai de l'iMap, c'est à cause de la Pomme.

J'ai deux ordinateurs, pas toujours au même endroit (c'est la raison d'en avoir deux), et je peux lire tous les messages sur les deux machines.

Comme je n'ai pas de iBidules, les avantages de l'iMap ne me concernent pas vraiment


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2014)

Personnellement j'ai mes comptes @mac.com en IMAP par contre je ne tire pas vraiment partie des atouts de l'IMAP car sur l'une de mes machines (l'iMac familial), lorsque je relève mes mails j'ai des règles de tri qui s'appliquent aux mails entrants pour les diriger vers diverses boites de tri.

Donc dès que ce tri est fait, les mails disparaissent du serveur IMAP et ne sont plus lisibles QUE sur l'iMAC

De plus, pour que ce tri soit efficace (les règles de Mail ne s'appliquant QUE sur les messages entrants non lus), je dois faire attention, lorsque je lis certains mails sur l'iPhone, l'iPAD ou mon MacBook Pro, de repasser ces messages en non lus. Sinon quand je relèverai la boite avec l'iMAC, une partie des messages ne sera pas triée et ils resteront dans la boite de réception

Bref, iCloud serait en POP plutôt qu'en IMAP, pour moi ce serait la meme chose.


----------



## wip (15 Septembre 2014)

De mon coté, j'utilise encore un autre système.

Tous mes comptes sont en IMAP, consultable sur mes deux ordis, mon iPhone et mon iPad.
Par contre, je fais mon classement uniquement sur mon mac: Je glisse mes mails dans des BAL qui n'existent que sur mon MacPro. Je fais ça avec les mails qui n'ont plus besoin d'être d'être consultés sur mes autres iDevices mais dont je veux garder une trace.
Vu que j'ai bien 5-6 comptes IMAP, ça simplifie aussi les recherches...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je suis comme Sly54
> 
> Je préfère les comptes Pop aux comptes iMap. Il se trouve que j'ai les deux, et si j'ai de l'iMap, c'est à cause de la Pomme.
> 
> ...



Pour lire ses mails sur plusieurs appareils (ordinateur, iBidules), l'IMAP est tout indiqué. Ça vaut aussi quand on a 2 Mac et pas de iBidule.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Septembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Personnellement j'ai mes comptes @mac.com en IMAP par contre je ne tire pas vraiment partie des atouts de l'IMAP car sur l'une de mes machines (l'iMac familial), lorsque je relève mes mails j'ai des règles de tri qui s'appliquent aux mails entrants pour les diriger vers diverses boites de tri.
> 
> Donc dès que ce tri est fait, les mails disparaissent du serveur IMAP et ne sont plus lisibles QUE sur l'iMAC
> 
> ...



Nous faisons la même chose  . Même remarque pour le compte iCloud.
J'utilise les règles de Mail au mieux de leurs possibilités


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2014)

L'avantage du POP3, c'est que le protocole est plus simple à manier en _telnet_. Et quand on a une connexion bien pourrie, c'est rudement pratique pour lire le contenu simple de ses messages (par simple j'entends hors pièces jointes et formatage-pour-faire-joli).

Bien entendu, l'IMAP4 reste bien plus pratique quand tout va bien.


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2014)

bon... et si on revenait à Mavericks?


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2014)

C'est une idée, en effet.


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2014)

Moi ce que j'aimais bien avec ical/calendrier, c'était que quand un évènement s'affichait, je pouvais demander qu'il soit rappelé dans 15 min, 1 jour, etc. Ce n'est plus possible ? Il n'y a que "rappeler" avec le centre de notifications, c'est insupportable car ça revient toutes les 5 minutes. Du coup j'ai désactivé le centre de notifications via le terminal, et là mes alarmes ical ne fonctionnent carrément plus. J'ai réactivé le centre de notifications par dépit... n'y a-t-il pas une autre solution ?

Merci


----------



## mokuchley (16 Septembre 2014)

que pensez vous de maverick ?
rien
pouvez-vous monétiser vos pertes entre Snow-leopard et maverick ?
3200 euros

conclusion, le probleme ne viens pas du logiciel en lui meme , 
non, le VRAI probleme c'est , comme je l'avais prevu,que UN OS PAR AN c'est le pere noel/la panacé pour tout les fabricants soft/hardware, car soit, ils ne mettent plus a jour leur driver et autre aide pour le suivi, soit vous rachetez une licence, soit vous rachetez du matériel

ce phénomène est-il nouveau, non
ces mises a jour permette de l"amplifier

donc, un petit porte monnaie comme le mien, ne peux debourser tout les 3 ans entre 2000 et 3000 euros d'achats de materiel tiers


mais, quel rapport avec maverick, , bien, que les OS ne sont plus que des mises a jour

et l'avenir, peut etre= un OS tout les 6 mois puis,3, puis 0, = se sera le temps de l'abonnement


suis je en colère, non, grace au forum, alors que  j'avais mon premier Imac, je lisais les discussions, et que tout ce que les autes ont vecu ( un fameux OS lion ) est là pour moi

un OS pour moi, c'est une interface " qui se doit d'etre invisible" pour qu'elle me permette de travailler

alors si on se preoccupe  chaque annee, , qu'est ce qui change, qu'est ce qu'on doit apprendre de nouveau, ......on s'enfoue

un exemple, que j'apelle " la connerie humaine " ou la " comedia del'arte ( c'est plus mignon )

Maverick, arrive pour le grand public, avec dans ces entrailles des bugs pour son app Mail
....puis le temps passe et nous voilà en septenbre 2014
......un nouvelle OS arrive chouette, mais vous vous etes occupez de mail ......mail...oh, n'ayait crainte, on s'en occupe dit un type d'apple aux journaliste

donc d'un coté , il ne save pas regler leur probleme et d'un autre il vous sorte un nouvelle OS

ya pas comme un probleme la dedans


je recherche la stabilité et quand je l'ai et bien je travaille
a ce jour je ne vois que la puissance des gross boites qui verse des milions a windows, pour avoir un systeme stable et sécurisé, je pense que c'est pour eux, qu' XP est encore vivant aprés dix ans

oui, je batiffole, je n'ai pas la connaissance et le savoir

et puis comme dirait @larme, tant que vous pouvez; croquez la pomme

et mon Imac est bien beau, silencieux, et je suis colé dessus a longueur de journée

........alors maverick, ben, les gars vous etes plus a la page, ...on est a yosemite


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2014)

T&#8217;as tout faux.

Tous les ans, c&#8217;est parce que tu le veux bien.

Personne n&#8217;oblige à l&#8217;upgrade et, surtout, personne n&#8217;est obligé de suivre le calendrier d&#8217;Apple et d&#8217;essuyer les plâtres à chaque automne.

Mon MBP est en Mountain Lion, après être resté longtemps en Snow Leopard. J&#8217;ai upgradé quand je l&#8217;ai voulu, quand j&#8217;ai estimé avoir un gain et pas une perte, pas dans un de réflex pavlovien.

Je suis passé à Mavericks sur une autre machine parce que j&#8217;avais nécessité de certaines fonctions et applications introduites. Je l&#8217;ai fait après m&#8217;être assuré de la compatibilité de mes périphériques et logiciels tiers. Je n&#8217;ai eu aucun problème avec Mail, même avec Gmail.

De Snow Leopard (2009) à Mavericks (2013), il y a quand même une grosse marge. Les changements technologiques intervenus durant cette période, tant matériels que logiciels, sont énormes.

Tu es le seul responsable de la déstabilisation de ton techno-système.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2014)

+ 1


Mon MBP 2008 est resté en 10.6.
Mon MBP 2011 est passé à 10.9 au printemps, pour 39  (licences 1Password et Back-In-Time) : les périphériques, dont l'imprimante de 2006, ont suivi sans accroc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (16 Septembre 2014)

personne n'oblige ... personne n'oblige ...
pas vraiment. Apple oblige un peu beaucoup pour les utilisateurs en 10.6 (méthode Ô combien détestable d'ailleurs)

Quoi qu'il en soit il faut être prudent. Le plus sage, si l'on souhaite changer de version, c'est de faire des tests sur un DD externe pour valider ou non cette option.

C'est ce que je fait actuellement avec la 10.9 
Pour le moment elle ne me plait pas trop ... mais je continue mes tests en toute sécurité 
Certes je perds du temps...mais on n'a rien sans rien !


----------



## opusoculi (17 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour
Je suis passé de Lion à Mavericks. Pas de pertes pas de problème de logiciel.


Comment conserver ouvertes les fenêtres successives du finder ? Car si elles s'effacent toutes au fur et à mesure sauf la dernière, le classement des documents et fichiers dans l'arborescence des dossiers devient compliqué.
Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet dans préférences finder.
Le raccourci cmd+n double une fenêtre une fois mais ne s'applique pas à une deuxième... Il doit bien il y avoir un truc ...

Merci de vos lumières.

Tour OSX 9.9.4/Nehalem/Mém vive 8 GO/Mac pro


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2014)

J'ai toujours mis à jour les OS dans un délai relativement court 

Et quand mes soupçons sur telles ou telles anomalies sont devenus trop nombreux, suite à une accumulation de "résidus" ou de "scories", rien de tel que faire une "clean install", bien préparée, bien organisée, bien conduite, pour se trouver à nouveau face à une machine tout à fait opérationnelle.

La phobie des mises à jour ne s'explique, à mon avis, que par deux raisons :

La stabilité et la disponibilité de l'OS et des applications sont si primordiales qu'il n'est concevable de faire les mises à jour à bon escient que lorsque la nécessité devient impérieuse. En général la cause en est la disponibilité d'une application dont les nouvelles fonctions ont un effet sur la productivité, à condition de mettre en place la bonne version de l'OS.
Simple peur de la nouveauté à cause de mauvaise expérience, ou de l'inconnu, ou de la perte de fonctions, ou de la mise en cause des habitudes qui ne constituent pas forcément une bonne méthode. En bref, "ça marche comme ça, pourquoi changer ?" Oui, mais passer de Tiger à Maverics, ça fait un sacré bon ! Tandis que passer d'une mise à jour à une autre, avec soin, cela se fait sans douleur, dans la sérénité.

L'on peut effectivement "stationner" à un OS donné. Cela implique que l'évolution des applications est elle-même placée au repos, car leur mise à jour ne peut plus se faire que dans le cadre de l'OS utilisé. Mais, en général, il y a toujours quelque chose à perdre au niveau des applications si l'OS ne bouge pas. Il n'y a guère que pour les applications APPLE que l'on a constaté une régression ou un changement violent des applications avec Maverics. Mais cela est une autre histoire qui n'est peut-être pas achevée. Yosemite arrive le mois prochain !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2014)

opusoculi a dit:


> si elles s'effacent toutes au fur et à mesure sauf la dernière
> 
> Le raccourci cmd+n double une fenêtre une fois mais ne s'applique pas à une deuxième... Il doit bien il y avoir un truc ...


Tu as plutôt un dysfonctionnement : Cmd+n m'ouvre autant de nouvelles fenêtres Finder que je tape le raccourci,
comme Cmd+t m'ouvre autant d'onglets que je veux = http://support.apple.com/kb/PH13749?viewlocale=fr_FR

Alors, essaie déjà dans une autre session.


----------



## opusoculi (17 Septembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as plutôt un dysfonctionnement : Cmd+n m'ouvre autant de nouvelles fenêtres Finder que je tape le raccourci,
> comme Cmd+t m'ouvre autant d'onglets que je veux = http://support.apple.com/kb/PH13749?viewlocale=fr_FR.



Merci François. Le dysfonctionnement se confirme,Finder ne s'ouvre plus, c'est "mac pro de ..."
qui s'ouvre à la place... ???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2014)

J'espère que tu as des sauvegardes à jour.

Redémarre sur Recovery (Cmd+R) et lance son Utilitaire de Disque pour _Vérifier le Disque_ sur Macintosh HD.
Si c'est bon, lance un Apple Hardware Test (D au démarrage).


----------



## opusoculi (17 Septembre 2014)

Heureusement je n'ai pas eu besoin de redémarrer dans ma sauvegarde...Ouf ! 
Ce sont mes neurones de papi qui avaient besoin de démarrer...Merci François de ton coup de boost .

J'ouvre le finder direct par: l'onglet fichier>nouvelle fenêtre finder.
J'ai désélectionné l'option "ouvrir dans des onglets" dans préférences.
En maintenant cmd enfoncé + le double clic , j'ai toutes les fenêtres qui restent ouvertes au fur et à mesure que j'avance dans l'arborescence et je peux classer ranger d'une fenêtre à l'autre par glissé/déposé.

Il me reste à savoir pourquoi mon disque dur externe LaCie s'affiche quand je veux éteindre alors qu'il n'est même pas branché ? Il ne veut pas sortir et le mac en 10.9 refuse de fermer !
Dois-je désinstaller le logiciel LaCie ? Serait'il incompatible avec 10.9 Mavericks ?

Merci les jeunes, vous êtes d'utilité publique.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2014)

opusoculi a dit:


> Il me reste à savoir pourquoi mon disque dur externe LaCie s'affiche quand je veux éteindre alors qu'il n'est même pas branché ? Il ne veut pas sortir et le mac en 10.9 refuse de fermer !


Il suffit peut-être de brancher le disque externe puis de l'éjecter correctement ?



opusoculi a dit:


> Dois-je désinstaller le logiciel LaCie ? Serait'il incompatible avec 10.9 Mavericks ?


Le site de LaCie devrait pouvoir y répondre.


----------



## mokuchley (18 Septembre 2014)

c'est une premier bilan Maveriquien , ou j'explore et suis satisfait de l'OS :

                - la navigation dans l'OS est très bonne
                - c'est sympa d'avoir la suite des App/apple: pages, keynotes, numbers
                  j'ai juste voulu ouvrir keynotes avec un pps. , mais il n'y a pas d'audio
                 - dans le clic droit; l'option d'écouter les lectures sur itunes ; bien 


- la technologie App nap est celle qui me fait le plus hésiter a utiliser
   Je ne vois rien dans le moteur de recherche de macgé
  Quelqu'un aurait-il des retours ?
  dans les logiciels ( création musical ) installé mais par encore utilisé, la                 fonction est, heureusement coché, c'est qu'il peut y a avoir beaucoup de ,   fenêtre ouverte, dont certaine ont des liens audio / midi 


      Safari a un mode disponible en 32 bit ; des retours a ce sujet ? j'y suis pas mal, safari ne consomme que 2 et des poussières, mais le système en utilise tout le reste , mémoire a 7.99 / 8



      je suis sur le nouvelle imovie ( 10) et l'app. console m'indique des crash sur des problème de " wake up " ,qui sont trop nombreux
EyeTV identique
=> j'aimerai comprendre les réactions de l'OS, donc comprendre ce qui est écrit dans la " console " => doit-on avoir un livre sur le code "cocoa ", avez vous des liens pour l'étudier ,même écrit en anglais
Si il existe des moyens plus simple que d'apprendre le code, je suis tout ouïs....



         .....ça sera peut-être mon OS de prédilection de demain, 
             ....mais, avoir la barre de menu du haut en noir ( yosemite) me tente beaucoup

...........................découvrons d'abord maverick, j'ai une année de pages de macgé a lire.........quelqu'un a t il un résumé


----------



## opusoculi (18 Septembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il suffit peut-être de brancher le disque externe puis de l'éjecter correctement ?
> 
> 
> Le site de LaCie devrait pouvoir y répondre.



Après mise à jour de l'assistant Intego tout est en ordre.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Jacques L (18 Septembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas vu de fil spécifique, alors je poste là. J'ai installé 10.9.5 en m-à-j et même si je ne suis pas allé fouiller dans les coins, tout va bien, j'ai été un peu étonné de la rapidité du redémarrage, alors qu'après une mise à jour, c'est toujours un peu long.&#8239;

Les ventilos se sont emballés au redémarrage, mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre, pour la réparation des autorisations, et juste pour l'anecdote, j'ai 4 lignes au lieu de 2, voilà, voilà&#8239;


----------



## mokuchley (18 Septembre 2014)

10.9.5 et là !!!! béni béni bien

je l'attendais de pied ferme pour voir connaitre de fond en comble cette OS

....mais on peux attendre deux trois jours, que ça debouchonne, non ?

.....si il continue il vont battre le peripherique parisien

@jaques L auriez vous guettez la naissance du petit dés sa première respiration, ou, son premier cri, quoique ce qui sonne la vie pour un nourisson, sonne le glad pour un OS !!!


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2014)

Je comprends rien à calendrier... en tout cas je ne peux plus faire comme avant... quand une alarme s'affiche sur le mac, je ne peux plus choisir de rappeler plus tard, quand je veux, on peut juste cliquer sur "rappel". D'ailleurs y a une application Rappel, qui pour moi fait complètement double emploi et ne sert à rien, rageant. C'est le seul hic concernant mon passage à Maverick.






:mouais:


----------



## mokuchley (18 Septembre 2014)

j'avais la même réflexion sur Rappel.
On vit, depuis OS:LION  ! donc chacun vit le processus d'une manières du bon ou du mauvais côté le passage de l'IOS vers sa maturité

 .....mais le combat va etre rude car la difference entre ....... un O S
            et un I O S ; c'est le " I " de In VADERS............et dans vader ya ............vador !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Je comprends rien à calendrier... en tout cas je ne peux plus faire comme avant... quand une alarme s'affiche sur le mac, je ne peux plus choisir de rappeler plus tard, quand je veux, on peut juste cliquer sur "rappel". D'ailleurs y a une application Rappel, qui pour moi fait complètement double emploi et ne sert à rien, rageant. C'est le seul hic concernant mon passage à Maverick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'intérêt de l'application Rappel me laisse dubitatif.

Mais de ce que comprends, les rappels du calendrier concernent plutôt des événements à heure fixe (rendez-vous chez le dentiste par exemple), les rappels de l'application éponyme des choses à faire sans heure fixe (exemple : sortir le chien).


----------



## Sly54 (18 Septembre 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Je comprends rien à calendrier... en tout cas je ne peux plus faire comme avant... quand une alarme s'affiche sur le mac, je ne peux plus choisir de rappeler plus tard, quand je veux, on peut juste cliquer sur "rappel". D'ailleurs y a une application Rappel, qui pour moi fait complètement double emploi et ne sert à rien, rageant. C'est le seul hic concernant mon passage à Maverick.


Il me semble que sous ML le pb est déjà est bien embêtant, sans solution


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Septembre 2014)

Installation de X.9.5 ce matin sur MBP 13"-2010 et iMac 27"-2013/14 !

Un peu surpris par la célérité de la mise à jour, surtout pour le MBP !
Pour le reste, faut voir à l'usage


----------



## mokuchley (19 Septembre 2014)

@iluro , vous avez installez sans faire de test, en ayant une copie de l'ancien systeme

quels ont été les avancés entre le depart et la fin de maverick , je veux dire pour votre système, les notes d'apple , je suis entrain de les lire

merci


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Septembre 2014)

mokuchley a dit:


> @iluro , vous avez installez sans faire de test, en ayant une copie de l'ancien systeme
> 
> quels ont été les avancés entre le depart et la fin de maverick , je veux dire pour votre système, les notes d'apple , je suis entrain de les lire
> 
> merci



Au risque de vous décevoir, j'ai fait une installation directe à partir des procédures de base du menu Pomme : mise à jour des logiciels. En effet, j'ai actuellement deux machines parfaitement "propres". L'une est neuve et je l'ai depuis début juillet. La seconde; le MBP 13, de 2010, a "subi" une "vraie clean install", avec effacement du disque système avec dans l'ordre les opérations de base suivantes :

Nettoyage et sauvegarde des données
Vérification de la disponibilité des fichiers d'installation des applications
Effacement du disque système par mise à zéro
Installation du système X.9.4
Rappel des données (dossiers Documents, photos, vidéos etc  sauvegardées)
Installations des applications et mises à jour à jour éventuelles
Vérification du fonctionnement "normal de base" de chaque applicatin

La mise à jour X.9.5 n'est pas la première de Maverics. C'est même, sans doute, la dernière. La part de risque est faible.
La part de risque pour la future version Yosemite est plus importante dans la mesure où il y aura des nouveautés qui peuvent être passées au travers des "testeurs". Cette version-là, je ne l'installerai que lorsque que j'estimerai que les retours sont favorables. De toute façon, il y a des tas de volontaires qui utiiisent les versions bêta de Yosemite. Les réactions défavorables ne font pas encore les joies des "grincheux" Peut-être sont-ils réduits au silence  dans la mesure où il ne s'agit pas de versions "commerciales" (autocensure, sans doute).

En conclusion :
Ce matin, l'installation sur les deux machine n(a pas demandé plus de 45 minutes.
Depuis, j'ai utilisé Pages, Excel, Safari, Mail, Calendrier, Contacts, iTunes (pour avoir de la musique en fond sonore), et Filemaker Pro sur l'iMac 27". Je n'ai pas trouvé de changement. Il faut dire qu'avec cette machine de guerre il lui en faudra beaucoup pour trouver du changement.
Les petites vérifications d'usage sur le MBP n'ont pas révélé de défauts.


----------



## mokuchley (19 Septembre 2014)

déçu non, certainement pas

surpris, par un ancien (au sens connaisseur et a du essuyé quelques platres )qui connait les procédures de sécurité pour ce mettre a l'abri

vous et bompi ( surement d'autre ) telecharger dés l'arrivé

vos propos me rassure dans la pensée qu'au sein d'un même OS, le risque est minime

mais il existe, je viens juste de voir sur ce site quelqu'un bloqué avec parallèle 9, c'est peut-être passager 

moi je suis au point des verifications, et aprés a cause de crash report dans la console,je remettrai tout a zero/formatage, et je garderai ce qui marche

merci beaucoup pour ces éclaircissements


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Septembre 2014)

Je vois passer ce matin une mise à jour de Audio Hijack Pro dédiée à 10.9.5 et Safari 7.1

= certains développeurs sont réactifs


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Septembre 2014)

Depuis, j'ai vu aussi passer des mises à jour de Screenflow et Amadeus dédiées à 10.9.5 : celle de Screenflow parle sur macupdate d'une compatibilisation avec Gatekeeper 10.9.5+

= la 10.9.5 aurait donc remanié assez profondément la sécurité de 10.9, au point de perturber le fonctionnement d'applications tierces renommées (ma "vieille" version d'Amadeus s'est déclarée corrompue au premier lancement sous 10.9.5, après refus de réenregistrer ma licence),

et seuls les développeurs semblent avoir été informés. Mais le problème ne se limite probablement qu'à la sécurité autour des applications tierces.


----------



## r e m y (25 Septembre 2014)

effectivement Amadeus Pro 2.1.6 se déclare "non enregistré" ... bizarre cet effet de la mise à jour 10.9.5!


----------



## roudou (26 Septembre 2014)

Help
Macbook pro 2011 17'' avec deux SSD (l'un en remplacement du lecteur DVD). Lors de la mise a jour blocage à 2 minutes. L'ordinateur tourne dans le vide, impossible de le redémarrer ou de faire quoi que ce soit. Vous avez des idées pour sortir de là.


----------



## Jacques L (26 Septembre 2014)

maintenir la touche alt enfoncée au démarrage, tu devrais arriver au volume recovery et de là tu rérifie tes SSD.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Septembre 2014)

roudou a dit:


> Help
> 
> Macbook pro 2011 17'' avec deux SSD (l'un en remplacement du lecteur DVD). Lors de la mise a jour blocage à 2 minutes. L'ordinateur tourne dans le vide, impossible de le redémarrer ou de faire quoi que ce soit. Vous avez des idées pour sortir de là.




C'est quoi comme SSD ? Des Crucials ? Lesquels ? Avec quel firmware ?
J'ai vu passer ici pas mal de trucs à propos de certains Crucial qui tombent subitement dans le coma. Si c'est ça pas de panique, touche à rien, on en reparle.


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Septembre 2014)

Je sais pas si je suis au bon endroit mais quelqu'un sait quand Yosemite va voir le jour pour le publique ?


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2014)

iDarkangels a dit:


> Je sais pas si je suis au bon endroit mais quelqu'un sait quand Yosemite va voir le jour pour le publique ?



Ben tu attends comme tout le monde, le mois prochain.


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ben tu attends comme tout le monde, le mois prochain.


 
Bah c'était pas trop le fait d'attendre, c'était juste pour avoir une idée de la date...


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2014)

iDarkangels a dit:


> Bah c'était pas trop le fait d'attendre, c'était juste pour avoir une idée de la date...



Ce sera officialisé dans un keynote, mais quand dans le mois d'octobre ?

Ben Apple le sait, mais pas nous.


----------



## Guillaume303 (29 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous.

étant assez pointilleux sur le fonctionnement de mon ordinateur, j'ai remarqué une chose étrange sous mavericks.

Lorsque je veux modifier les paramètres de l'économiseur d'énergie, je dois déverrouiller le cadenas et rentrer mon code de session. Normal.

Lorsque la fenetre demandant le code apparait et que la fleche de la souris se trouve sur la fenetre juste derrière (fenetre de l'économiseur d'energie), la roue de couleur se déclenche et tourne à l'infinie, jusqu'à ce que j'ai rentré mon code.

Se phénomène ne se produit pas lorsque je fais la meme manipulation pour déverrouiller les paramètre de "utilisateur et groupe" ou "confidentialité et sécurité"

Ca ne le fait que pour l'économiseur d'énergie.

Quelqu'un d'autre à t-il le même phénomène sous mavericks ?   

Je suis sur un 15" retina

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Septembre 2014)

Même constat.

Donc R.A.S.


----------



## Guillaume303 (30 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Même constat.
> 
> Donc R.A.S.




Merci pour ta réponse.
Si il y a d'autres témoignages ce ne sera pas de refus.
Oui je sais je suis parano...


----------



## Jacques L (30 Septembre 2014)

Un truc qui je crois a changé, c'est au niveau de la recharge de la batterie.

Pour moi avant, le fonctionnement sur le secteur primait sur l'utilisation de la batterie (quand je suis sur secteur, bien entendu) celle-ci se déchargeait au fil des jours et quand elle était arrivée à <95%, au bout de pas mal de temps, zou elle se rechargeait.

Maintenant j'ai l'impression que le cycle est plus rapide, et donc que la batterie est mise davantage à contribution et que le cycle de 95-100% a lieu plus souvent. En effet j'ai effectué une calibration au début quand je l'ai reçue il y a 2 mois, ça compte donc pour un cycle et là je suis à 5 cycles alors qu'elle est tout le temps branchée.

Je mets ce post dans ce fil parce que je pense que c'est plus lié à Maverick qu'à la batterie, est-ce que vous auriez remarqué une chose semblable ou je déraille complètement&#8239;?&#8239;:rateau:


----------



## Chevenelles (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Sur mon MacBook Pro de 2011, j'ai mi un ssd de 240 GO. Trois mois après il a planté et j'ai tout perdu. Ma sauvegarde était ancienne et je n'ai partout récupéré.
En garantie, on me l'a changé et maintenant ça marche impeccable.
Mais j'aime autre problème qui n'a rien à voir et je ne sais pas a qui m'adresser sur ce blog : la fonction télécharger d'OS Maverick est en rade et chaque téléchargement se solde par un échec !
Quelqu'un aurait il rencontré ce   ?
Macbookpro 13 pouces 2011 et iPhone 5s de 2014

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h50 ----------

La correction automatique m'a fait commettre plusieurs fautes d'orthographe qui me gênent à propos de mon problème de téléchargement. Mille excuses !


----------



## Jacques L (10 Octobre 2014)

Bienvenue sur MacG, désolé pour ton SSD, mais cette mésaventure est souvent le prix à payer pour avoir un Time Machine et un clone à jour.&#8239;

Quel OS as-tu&#8239;? Télécharger en panne depuis toujours&#8239;? installation de soft récemment&#8239;? autres disfonctionnements&#8239;? quels entretiens (autorisation, pram, onyx)&#8239;? ces renseignement pourraient aider à cerner ton problème.&#8239;


----------



## Chevenelles (11 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, le pb est récent mais je n'ai pas de date précise. J'ai la dernière version de Maverick OSX10.9.5 depuis sa sortie.
La dernière appli installée est Fotor mais ne m'a pas posé de pb.
Pour le reste, je ne saisi pas .


----------



## Jacques L (11 Octobre 2014)

Chevenelles a dit:


> .../...
> Pour le reste, je ne saisi pas .





Jacques L a dit:


> .../... autres dysfonctionnements&#8239;? quels entretiens (autorisation, pram, onyx)&#8239;? ces renseignements pourraient aider à cerner ton problème.&#8239;


Donc en dehors des problèmes du SSD et du téléchargement c'est OK&#8239;?
- *réparation des autorisations* c'est dans les utilitaires
- *zapper la PRAM* c'est redémarrer en gardant les doigts sur ctrl-cmd-P-R jusqu'à ce que tu entendes 3 fois le "dong" du démarrage, après tu laisses continuer
- *Onyx* est un utilitaire à télécharger (dans ton cas j'espère que c'est déjà fait) tu le lances et tu coches tout dans l'onglet "automation" là il n'y a aucun risque.

Déjà si tu n'as jamais fait les 2 premières opérations, il y a de grandes chances que ça résolve le problème.&#8239;


----------



## iDarkangels (11 Octobre 2014)

Moi j'utilise aucuns logiciels comme Onyx. C'est grave ou je devrais tout de même le faire de temps en temps comme précisé sur OS X Facile ? J'hésite lol.


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## gmaa (11 Octobre 2014)

Tu peux aussi utiliser la version allégée d'Onyx : Maintenance.


----------



## Jacques L (11 Octobre 2014)

Onyx est un logiciel drôlement efficace, il est aussi extrêmement dangereux si on fait n'importe quoi avec du fait même de sa puissance. Mais utiliser toutes les options de "automation" ne présente pas de risque et résout beaucoup de problèmes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Octobre 2014)

Onyx est un logiciel de customisation (activer des menus cachés) et de maintenance (réparer ce qui va mal) : 
c'est, selon l'expression consacrée,  un must-have (= à installer avant les problèmes).


L'entretien d'un Mac, c'est essentiellement Vérifier le Disque et faire un Apple Hardware Test de temps à autre 
(sous 10.9, la réparation des permissions ne sert plus très souvent).

Finalement, l'essentiel au quotidien est devenu surtout de ne pas installer n'importe quoi, 
et de (bien) désinstaller ce qui est devenu inutile ou obsolète.


----------



## iDarkangels (11 Octobre 2014)

Oui, pour le moment j'installe presque rien, et avant de le faire, je demande des conseils sur quoi installer. Venant du monde sauvage de Windows, j'avoue que les mauvais réflexes prennent le dessus. Vouloir lancer des nettoyages par ci par là, sur Windows c'est normal. Sur Mac, beaucoup me conseillent de ne rien faire et d'autres me conseillent de tout de même le faire.


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Sly54 (11 Octobre 2014)

iDarkangels a dit:


> Oui, pour le moment j'installe presque rien, et avant de le faire, je demande des conseils sur quoi installer.


Si tu veux installer des applications que tu souhites essayer, fais le dans une session dédiée, que tu pourras supprimer périodiquement. Comme ça pas de risque sur ta machine.





iDarkangels a dit:


> beaucoup me conseillent de ne rien faire et d'autres me conseillent de tout de même le faire.


Le truc à faire pour lequel il y a unanimité : les sauvegardes


----------



## iDarkangels (11 Octobre 2014)

Une session dédiée ? 

Oui, pour les sauvegardes je compte m'acheter un disque dur ou une Time Capsule dans les prochains jours. Je vais sûrement prendre une TC.

Maintenant, pour la suppression des logiciels (pas des Applications), le fait de glisser le logiciel vers la corbeille supprime pas bien celui-ci, non ?


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> ...Le truc à faire pour lequel il y a unanimité : les sauvegardes ...


+1

Par défaut, c'est ce qu'il est conseillé de faire aussi sous Windows. 



iDarkangels a dit:


> ...Maintenant, pour la suppression *des logiciels (pas des Applications)*, le fait de glisser le logiciel vers la corbeille supprime pas bien celui-ci, non ?...



Le logiciel est dans un fichier .dmg que l'on se doit de stocker dans un disque USB. Tu te vois à chaque fois retélécharger une suite Adobe, MS Office, etc ?

Il y a confusion de ta part.

Une application est bien un logiciel qui est extrait d'un fichier .dmg, et dans tous les cas de figure, il doit se trouver dans le dossier Applications. Si lors de l'installation n'apparait pas une option de désinstallation, il suffit de le faire glisser dans la corbeille.

Ensuite, les puristes du nettoyage iront dans le dossier Préférences, vérifier qu'il n'y a plus d'occurrence sur ce logiciel.


----------



## iDarkangels (11 Octobre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Par défaut, c'est ce qu'il est conseillé de faire aussi sous Windows.




Oui, mais beaucoup plus complexe sur Windows 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2014)

iDarkangels a dit:


> ...Oui, mais beaucoup plus complexe sur Windows ...



Ben non, un clone sous Windows se fait facilement si on utilise le ou les bons logiciels. Par exemple Acronis True Image qui est bien le logiciel parfait sous Windows.

Sous OS X, les plus cités et utilisés sont SuperDuper! et Carbon Copy Cloner.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Octobre 2014)

iDarkangels a dit:


> Une session dédiée ?


Oui, une session qui ne te sert qu'à une seule chose : installer des trucs; les tester; si tu décides de les garder, alors tu les installes dans ta session de travail.
Et tous les mois / deux mois / trimestres tu supprimes la session et tu en crée une nouvelle.


----------



## Chevenelles (11 Octobre 2014)

Je viens d'opérer les deux premières manip et je n'arrive pas plus à télécharger avec Firefox. Mais ça marche avec Safari. Serait ce un
Problème avec Firefox qui est pourtant à jour ?


----------



## Jacques L (12 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai pas de problème avec firefox et à priori les autres non plus, donc tu dois bien avoir encore un soucis, mais bon, si ça marche avec safari tu peux toujours télécharger Onyx ou Maintenance maintenant ou réinstaller une version combo de 10.9.5, (ça ne serait pas une mauvaise idée)&#8239;


----------



## Philippe (12 Octobre 2014)

Phil le retour  ... avec ses questions :bebe:


Il y a qd même pas mal de logiciels qui fonctionnaient sur mon ancien iMac (avec Tiger) et qui ne fonctionnent plus avec Mavericks ; le plus souvent, on trouve des succédanés ...

Mais l'un d'eux me pose problème et c'est très ennuyeux, car je m'en sers régulièrement pour mon forum ; il s'agit de *Join Together*, un petit freeware qui perme(ttai)t de coller ensemble plusieurs fichiers musicaux pour finalement n'en obtenir plus qu'un seul (_cfr_ http://join-together.en.softonic.com/mac). De toute évidence ce bidule ne fonctionne plus avec Mavericks (un peu normal apparemment : les développeurs ont cessé de mettre à jour depuis plusieurs années, semble-t-il ... ) ...

Qqun connaît un truc pour remplacer ça ?  (sauf Audacity, j'y comprends que dalle)

Merci d'avance, bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2014)

@Philippe

Quand on prend des informations, on ne va surtout pas chez Softonic qui est réputé pour modifier les fichiers originaux en y incluant un adware.

Ceci dit, on cherche toujours sur le site officiel de l'éditeur qui est... http://dougscripts.com/itunes/itinfo/jointogether.php ...et ce n'est plus un freeware.

De plus, il fonctionne sous Mavericks...



 



...mais il faut une licence.


----------



## Philippe (12 Octobre 2014)

Waw  excellente info , *merci* 

Je m'en vais de ce pas acquérir la licence ... pour 5 dollars, on n'est pas volé


----------



## Chevenelles (15 Octobre 2014)

Réinstaller Maverick ? J'ai réinstallé Firefox et rien n'a changé . Mais au fait C'est quoi une version combo ?


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2014)

(Énième explication)
À chaque mise à jour _majeure_ du système, son numéro générique augmente de une unité. Par exemple OS X Mavericks est 10.9 et Yosemite, son successeur, sera 10.10.
Ensuite, le système connaît des mises à jour _mineures_.
Pour Mavericks, il y a ainsi eu des versions successives, de 10.9 (ou 10.9.0 si l'on veut) à 10.9.5.
La mise à jour combinée est une mise à jour cumulative qui comprend toutes les mises à jour mineures précédentes de la version du système considérée.
Ainsi :
- la mise à jour simple de Mavericks 10.9.5 ne permet de passer que de 10.9.4 à 10.9.5
- la mise à jour combinée (combo) de Mavericks 10.9.5 permet de passer de toute version 10.9.x (10.9, 10.9.1, 10.9.2, 10.9.3, 10.9.4) à 10.9.5.

L'intérêt des combinées est qu'elles sont vraiment complètes et plus souples.


----------



## Chevenelles (15 Octobre 2014)

On en apprend tous les jours ! Quelle est la procédure pour télécharger une version combinée ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2014)

Chevenelles a dit:


> On en apprend tous les jours ! Quelle est la procédure pour télécharger une version combinée ?


Google : mise à jour combo 10.9.5 amène en 1er lien ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1760


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2014)

Merci.


----------



## Jacques L (16 Octobre 2014)

merci aussi&#8239;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2014)

Vu chez un ami , iTunes 12 ( nouveau )sous Maverick
visuellement à gerber
ca fait limite peur
les pochettes ressembles à des dessins gribouillis
beurk:sick:


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Octobre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Google : mise à jour combo 10.9.5 amène en 1er lien ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1760



Merci : téléchargement en cours


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Vu chez un ami , iTunes 12 ( nouveau )sous Maverick
> visuellement à gerber
> ca fait limite peur
> les pochettes ressembles à des dessins gribouillis
> beurk:sick:



Est-ce si différent d'iTunes 11?
Comment les pochettes peuvent-elles ressembler à des dessins? Elles ne sont pas affichées en l'état et se voient appliqué un filtre "dessin crayonné"?

(vous allez me dire, installe-le et tu verras par toi-meme... sauf que, par expérience, j'attends toujours que d'autres essuient les plâtres. Je n'ai donc pas l'intention de l'installer avant quelques semaines, ou mois)


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Est-ce si différent d'iTunes 11?
> Comment les pochettes peuvent-elles ressembler à des dessins? Elles ne sont pas affichées en l'état et se voient appliqué un filtre "dessin crayonné"?
> 
> (vous allez me dire, installe-le et tu verras par toi-meme... sauf que, par expérience, j'attends toujours que d'autres essuient les plâtres. Je n'ai donc pas l'intention de l'installer avant quelques semaines, ou mois)



Voici un exemple de pochette






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Est-ce si différent d'iTunes 11?
> Comment les pochettes peuvent-elles ressembler à des dessins? Elles ne sont pas affichées en l'état et se voient appliqué un filtre "dessin crayonné"?
> 
> (vous allez me dire, installe-le et tu verras par toi-meme... sauf que, par expérience, j'attends toujours que d'autres essuient les plâtres. Je n'ai donc pas l'intention de l'installer avant quelques semaines, ou mois)




Alors la encore un qui a piquer l'ordinateur à Garcimore, les jaquettes ressortent tels qu'on les a téléchargées, il n'y a aucune différence


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Alors la encore un qui a piquer l'ordinateur à Garcimore, les jaquettes ressortent tels qu'on les a téléchargées, il n'y a aucune différence


ben si .
Les pochettes sous itunes12 sont plus proche du dessin ( pas toutes certes ) que de la photo 
c'est flagrant ( plus de 5000 albums ...chez moi )


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> ben si .
> Les pochettes sous itunes12 sont plus proche du dessin ( pas toutes certes ) que de la photo
> c'est flagrant ( plus de 5000 albums ...chez moi )




C'est étrange 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qupumbamg36w2nc/Capture d'écran 2014-10-17 17.50.17.png?dl=0


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> C'est étrange
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qupumbamg36w2nc/Capture d'écran 2014-10-17 17.50.17.png?dl=0



Je pense qu'il parle de ses pochettes dans " Ma musique "

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> ben si .
> Les pochettes sous itunes12 sont plus proche du dessin ( pas toutes certes ) que de la photo
> c'est flagrant ( plus de 5000 albums ...chez moi )



Je pense qu'il parle de ses pochettes dans " Ma musique "

Désolé pour le doublons du message


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il parle de ses pochettes dans " Ma musique "
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------
> 
> ...




Je ne comprend pas c'est mes pochettes dans ma musique aussi ????


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> C'est étrange
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qupumbamg36w2nc/Capture d'écran 2014-10-17 17.50.17.png?dl=0



A comparer avec celle ITunes 11 ( trop tard pour moi..) mais franchement c'est l'horreur 
Ca m'a sauté en pleine tronche ce matin 
PS Dessin est peut être exagéré , mais le grain des pochettes est monstrueux , de la toile émeri


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> A comparer avec celle ITunes 11 ( trop tard pour moi..) mais franchement c'est l'horreur
> Ca m'a sauté en pleine tronche ce matin
> PS Dessin est peut être exagéré , mais le grain des pochettes est monstrueux , de la toile émeri




Je suis désolé et je m'excuse effectivement maintenant que tu me le dis je me rends compte qu'on est très loin du coverflow de l'époque aussi


----------



## Ardienn (17 Octobre 2014)

Je trouve ce nouvel itunes particulièrement terrible. 

Surtout ce micro lecteur qui s'active lorsqu'on clique sur la pochette du morceau que l'on écoute. On peut tout faire avec (gérer la liste de lecture et tout). 

Il est parfait en dessous des applications sur lesquelles je suis. (Mais peut-être que ça existait déjà sous Mavericks?!) Je viens de découvrir en tout cas. 

Il marche nickel cet OS, je trouve ! Très satisfait pour l'instant (design, calligraphie). (alors que j'ai râlais depuis Snow Leopard) C'est du très bon cette fois.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Vu chez un ami , iTunes 12 ( nouveau )sous Maverick
> visuellement à gerber
> ca fait limite peur
> les pochettes ressembles à des dessins gribouillis
> beurk:sick:



Vu chez moi (mise à jour automatique).
Constat :

icône iTunes devenue rouge (c'était prévu)
Pochettes/vignettes des disques : toujours en place
Pochettes/vignettes des films : disparues
Pochettes/vignettes des séries TV : certaines ont disparu
Vignettes des épisodes de série TV : certaines ont disparues. Dans une même série, il se peut que des vignettes subsistent, tandis que d'autres sont remplacées.
Les éléments disparus sont remplacés par une vignette "film" ou par une vignette "poste TV

Je ne ferai pas davantage de commentaire  Brrrrrrr, Beurk.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Vu chez moi (mise à jour automatique).
> Constat :
> 
> icône iTunes devenue rouge (c'était prévu)
> ...



de pire en pire pour iTunes ...je pense migrer sur Clementine
et je balance iTunes et les fanboys Woah:love: qui l'utilisent, à la baille
le rouge au front et la paille au train en plus


----------



## TheoMac (18 Octobre 2014)

Je pense que la mise à jour iTunes est la source de mes 6 mises à jour devenues incompatibles :
iPhoto, iMovie, Aperture, Keynote, Pages, Numbers.
Mais elles fonctionnent malgré tout.


----------



## big41 (18 Octobre 2014)

Ben moi je l'aime bien le nouvel iTunes, ça change un peu.
J'ai pas eu le temps de bien découvrir Yosemite mais ça semble pas mal.
Par contre j'ai un bug récurrent sur iTunes avec mes iBidules: ils ne se reconnaissent plus en Wi-Fi ? Même en décochant et recouchant l'option ça ne fonctionne que le temps que le MBP reste allume, si je l'éteind ou un iBidule ça marche plus


----------



## Nico1971 (18 Octobre 2014)

big41 a dit:


> Ben moi je l'aime bien le nouvel iTunes, ça change un peu.
> 
> J'ai pas eu le temps de bien découvrir Yosemite mais ça semble pas mal.
> 
> Par contre j'ai un bug récurrent sur iTunes avec mes iBidules: ils ne se reconnaissent plus en Wi-Fi ? Même en décochant et recouchant l'option ça ne fonctionne que le temps que le MBP reste allume, si je l'éteind ou un iBidule ça marche plus




Attends lundi et la mise à jour en 8.1 ...;-)


----------



## big41 (18 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Attends lundi et la mise à jour en 8.1 ...;-)


Ah ok merci de l'info


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> de pire en pire pour iTunes ...je pense migrer sur Clementine
> et je balance iTunes et les fanboys Woah:love: qui l'utilisent, à la baille
> le rouge au front et la paille au train en plus



Une vraie galère !
iTunes (12.0.1.26)ne sait plus localiser les fichiers ! Lorsqu'on désigne les fichiers à localiser, il lui arrive de planter, bien plus souvent que supportable. Pour mémoriser la localisation faite, il faut ne pas autoriser la recherche d'autres fichiers (ça plante) lorsqu'il demande de le faire, et quitter pour mémoriser la localisation ! On relance ensuite pour faire la mémorisation suivante ! Heureusement que tout est en SSD, sauf les bibliothèques qui sont sur un DD.
Une vraie galère, je vous dit !

Je me demande si je ne vais pas revenir à l'état car j'ai fait faire un système par DiskMaker avant de recevoir cette version d'iTunes.


----------



## Average Joe (19 Octobre 2014)

Je sens que j'ai bien fait de ne pas installer iTunes 12. J'ai de plus en plus l'impression qu'il vaut mieux s'arrêter ces derniers temps à l'OS avec lequel le Mac a été livré (sauf Lion). Le mien et un Mountain Lion, j'aurais dû rester avec si ce n'est l'apport de iBooks et Plans. Par exemple, à chaque fois que je le mets en veille, non seulement le disque Time Machine ne se calme pas (il est alimenté sur secteur) mais il faut que je me reconnecte (en wi-fi) manuellement sur le bon réseau, ce qui n'est pas le cas quand je l'allume après l'avoir éteint, ou que je le reboote.


----------



## dainfamous (19 Octobre 2014)

Average Joe a dit:


> mais il faut que je me reconnecte (en wi-fi) manuellement sur le bon réseau



On est plusieurs, en sortie de veille, à avoir le pb du wifi...
pour ma part le passage à Yosemite a résolu le probleme!


----------



## tc94 (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir je suis nouveau ds la famille Apple et j'aurai une question les photo situe sur le iPhoto avant la mise a jour seront elle la apres l'installation de Yosemite ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Une vraie galère !
> iTunes (12.0.1.26)ne sait plus localiser les fichiers ! Lorsqu'on désigne les fichiers à localiser, il lui arrive de planter, bien plus souvent que supportable. Pour mémoriser la localisation faite, il faut ne pas autoriser la recherche d'autres fichiers (ça plante) lorsqu'il demande de le faire, et quitter pour mémoriser la localisation ! On relance ensuite pour faire la mémorisation suivante ! Heureusement que tout est en SSD, sauf les bibliothèques qui sont sur un DD.
> Une vraie galère, je vous dit !
> 
> Je me demande si je ne vais pas revenir à l'état car j'ai fait faire un système par DiskMaker avant de recevoir cette version d'iTunes.


une reinstallation de iTunes par dessus l'existant pourrait peut être remédier à ces problèmes ?


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> une reinstallation de iTunes par dessus l'existant pourrait peut être remédier à ces problèmes ?



Comme je suis têtu et que je ne crois pas toujours qu'un nouvelle version soit une "daube", je suis allé plus loin dans mes tribulations.

J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agissait d'un problème de remplissage de cache.
En effet, sans rien faire de particulier, sinon regarder un épisode d'une série "re-localisé", j'a découvert que certaines vignettes manquantes des épisodes de série étaient revenues, et que la plupart des vignettes des films aussi. Pour la demi-douzaine encore manquante, je me suis contenté d'ouvrir la fenêtre d'information, de faire comme si je modifiai le titre, puis de fermer la fenêtre. Et, ô miracle  , la vignette s'affichait. Maintenant, toutes les vignettes sont affichées.

Il ne reste plus qu'à vérifier, plus tard, lorsque j'en aurai l'occasion, la localisation des fichiers non trouvés.

J'ai pensé au cache, parce que dans les Préférences d'iTunes, onglets Avancées, une bouton propose de réinitialiser les messages d'alerte, et un autre le cache. C'est ce que j'ai fait. Je pensai, en effet, que pour cette nouvelle version, il était préférable de partir du "bon pied"

Pour le reste, tout semble bien fonctionner. On aime ou on n'aime pas le nouveau "look" trop dépouillé à mon avis. Il y a quelques changements dans l'ergonomie, mais ils sont mineurs. Tout se trouve dans les icônes en haut, à gauche, au centre, ou à droite, et dans les petits menus déroulants. Sans doute très bien adaptée à un iBidule de petite dimension. Tout à fait inutile avec des écrans larges comme celui d'un iMac 27". La lisibilité est amoindrie. Sans doute très élégante la police, mais l'usage du gris à la place du noir rend illisibles les petites casses.

Autre chose que j'ai observée : la liste des achats que l'on peut ouvrir depuis la barre latérale n'affiche pas toutes les séries que j'ai achetées, alors qu'elle est correcte dans la liste des achats du compte. Encore un "mystère" crispant et perdurant en provenance des versions précédentes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Comme je suis têtu et que je ne crois pas toujours qu'un nouvelle version soit une "daube", je suis allé plus loin dans mes tribulations.
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agissait d'un problème de remplissage de cache.
> En effet, sans rien faire de particulier, sinon regarder un épisode d'une série "re-localisé", j'a découvert que certaines vignettes manquantes des épisodes de série étaient revenues, et que la plupart des vignettes des films aussi. Pour la demi-douzaine encore manquante, je me suis contenté d'ouvrir la fenêtre d'information, de faire comme si je modifiai le titre, puis de fermer la fenêtre. Et, ô miracle  , la vignette s'affichait. Maintenant, toutes les vignettes sont affichées.
> ...



sur Yosemite le problème est la piètre qualité des illustrations d'albums
en est il de même sous Mavericks avec ce nouvel iTunes ?


----------



## Nico1971 (19 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Voici un exemple de pochette
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apple ta écouté, la pochette sur le store a changée Mdr ;-)


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> sur Yosemite le problème est la piètre qualité des illustrations d'albums
> en est il de même sous Mavericks avec ce nouvel iTunes ?



La qualité des vignettes est inchangée sous Mavericks.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> La qualité des vignettes est inchangée sous Mavericks.



oui , j'ai pu voir ca en magasin
par contre sous Yosemite..ca pique  :sick::sick:


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> oui , j'ai pu voir ca en magasin
> par contre sous Yosemite..ca pique  :sick::sick:



Je n'ai pas encore pris la décison de passer sous Yosemite. J'ai "des choses" plus urgentes à faire   

Mais, à lire les retours sur les différents fils, j'ai tendance à applaudir Moonwalker qui, dans l'un d'eux se moque (pas forcément gentiment) et se gausse (des ratés). En fait il "dénonce" une "confusion des genres". 

J'ai appris que tous les logiciels que j'utilise sont compatibles avex X.10. Donc je peux y aller. Et, si besoin est, j'ai deux clés USB contenant l'installation de Mavericks X.9.5.


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2014)

Je suis en général prudent avec iTunes (qui m'a déjà supprimé nombre de podcasts sans me demander mon avis (et ça, ça m'agace fortement)) mais j'ai fini par installer la dernière version.

À part la surprise d'une nouvelle disposition, à laquelle il va falloir que je m'habitue un peu (je ne suis pas certain qu'elle corresponde au mieux à mon utilisation, mais baste !) je ne vois pas d'anomalie.
Si ce que vous appelez vignette est la pochette d'un album, les vignettes sont très bien : en fait elles n'ont pas changé d'apparence. Mon écran est normal, il n'est pas HD : c'est peut-être là la source de votre problème de vignette ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis en général prudent avec iTunes (qui m'a déjà supprimé nombre de podcasts sans me demander mon avis (et ça, ça m'agace fortement)) mais j'ai fini par installer la dernière version.
> 
> À part la surprise d'une nouvelle disposition, à laquelle il va falloir que je m'habitue un peu (je ne suis pas certain qu'elle corresponde au mieux à mon utilisation, mais baste !) je ne vois pas d'anomalie.
> Si ce que vous appelez vignette est la pochette d'un album, les vignettes sont très bien : en fait elles n'ont pas changé d'apparence. Mon écran est normal, il n'est pas HD : c'est peut-être là la source de votre problème de vignette ?



non c'est MBP 13 écran classique
peut être suis je trompé par le grain accentué de Yosemite 
mais bon j'ai pu constater la difference en magasin quoique l'effet semble s'atténuer avec le temps.
à suivre donc 
mes premiers essai essai avec Clementine sont de meilleure qualité
ceci dit j'aime pas iTunes


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis en général prudent avec iTunes (qui m'a déjà supprimé nombre de podcasts sans me demander mon avis (et ça, ça m'agace fortement)) mais j'ai fini par installer la dernière version.
> 
> À part la surprise d'une nouvelle disposition, à laquelle il va falloir que je m'habitue un peu (je ne suis pas certain qu'elle corresponde au mieux à mon utilisation, mais baste !) je ne vois pas d'anomalie.
> Si ce que vous appelez vignette est la pochette d'un album, les vignettes sont très bien : en fait elles n'ont pas changé d'apparence. Mon écran est normal, il n'est pas HD : c'est peut-être là la source de votre problème de vignette ?



En fait, je fais une différence "subtile" entre "pochette" et "vignette". Dans le cas des disques de musique, toutes les vignettes sont en effet des "pochettes", puisque je les ai chargées moi-même, ayant soit numérisé la pochette de la boîte des CD, soit en l'ayant obtenue par le biais d'iTunes.Toutes ces "pochettes" sont carrées ou presque.

Dans le cas des vidéos il y a plusieurs cas, selon la provenance des films ou séries, ajoutés "à la main" ou par téléchargement suite à achat. Les vignettes ont la forme d'un écran de cinéma avec une image. Les pochettes sont rectangulaire à la manière d'une boîte de DVD, avec une "affiche" comme image.

D'une façon générale, vignette ou pochette, il n'y a pas problème de qualité avec Mavericks et ce dernier iTunes.

Il y a ensuite les bizarreries du fonctionnement. Par exemple, si la bibliothèque n'est pas disponible au moment ou iTunes est lancé, une partie des vignettes-pochettes peut-être remplacée par un poste de TV (série TV) ou un film (films). En ce qui concerne mon cas particulier, cela touche principalement les épisodes des séries TV. Au fil du temps elles réapparaissent. Cela semble (mais peut-être n'est-ce qu'une apparence) atteindre les épisodes dans l'ordre d'ancienneté de la dernière lecture. Les épisodes non lus ne perdent pas leur vignette, ni ceux qui ont été lus le plus récemment. Les épisodes lus les premiers, donc ceux dont la lecture est la plus ancienne, la perdent. C'est ce phénomène qui m'a fait penser à un problème de cache.


----------



## r e m y (20 Octobre 2014)

Tiens au passage, je note qu'iTunes 12 n'est pas proposé pour Snow Leopard
Mise à jour logiciel me propose une version 11.4 sur mon vieil iMac...


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (20 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens au passage, je note qu'iTunes 12 n'est pas proposé pour Snow Leopard
> Mise à jour logiciel me propose une version 11.4 sur mon vieil iMac...



oui je confirme. Et je pense que c'est mieux ainsi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> D'une façon générale, vignette ou pochette, il n'y a pas problème de qualité avec Mavericks et ce dernier iTunes.



assez pourrave sur Yosemite


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2014)

Je ne vois pas où est le problème.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne vois pas où est le problème.


Par rapport a iTunes 11 les photos des pochettes semblent crayonnées façon toile émeri
toutes moches quoi 
enfin moi ça m'a sauté aux yeux dès l'ouverture de la nouvelle usine iTunes 12 couplée Yosemite

PS je certifie sur l'honneur ne pas avoir abusé du Jack Daniel's et autres produits à fumer pour réduire la perte des cheveux..
un peu quand même, mais bon chez nous les bikers, on tient la mer...
vroum vroum
je retourne demain en boutique pour un nouveau test


----------



## r e m y (20 Octobre 2014)

Tu pourrais réinstaller la version 11.4 et faire la même copie d'écran?

Ca permettrait de vérifier si il y a un traitement différent dans l'affichage des pochettes
(ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'iTunes dégrade la qualité affichée pour accélérer l'affichage....)


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2014)

Va falloir que je change de lunettes, je ne vois pas ou est ton effet de crayonné ?  Ah oui, j'ai un iMac 27, donc pas de ridicules "mignonnettes" sur MacBook.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Par rapport a iTunes 11 les photos des pochettes semblent crayonnées façon toile émeri
> toutes moches quoi
> enfin moi ça m'a sauté aux yeux dès l'ouverture de la nouvelle usine iTunes 12 couplée Yosemite
> 
> ...



Je suis allé voir sur l'iTunes Store les pochettes des albums et elles correspondent à ce que je vois.

J'y suis allé avec iTunes 12 (Yosemite) et iTunes 11 (Snow).

Je n'ai noté aucun changement dans l'aspect de mes pochettes avant et après le passage à iTunes 12. Que ce soit sur Yosemite, sur Mavericks ou même sur Mountain Lion. Elles ont le même aspect, tant les pochettes numérisée par mes soins que celles provenant de l'iTunes Store.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je suis allé voir sur l'iTunes Store les pochettes des albums et elles correspondent à ce que je vois.
> 
> J'y suis allé avec iTunes 12 (Yosemite) et iTunes 11 (Snow).
> 
> Je n'ai noté aucun changement dans l'aspect de mes pochettes avant et après le passage à iTunes 12. Que ce soit sur Yosemite, sur Mavericks ou même sur Mountain Lion. Elles ont le même aspect, tant les pochettes numérisée par mes soins que celles provenant de l'iTunes Store.











je vous laisse découvrir la pochette iTunes 12....
PS en fouillant un peu il me semble que iTunes a même modifié voire changé certaines pochettes et a mis d'autorité les pochettes bouses du store effaçant celles numérisées par mes soins

ci dessous pochette avec Clémentine c'est quand meme mieux non ?




*bref aux chiottes l'arbitre 
aux chiottes iTunes*


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2014)

Sur les 2 premières images, on peut voir qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un problème d'affichage différent mais de POCHETTE DIFFERENTE!
Ce n'est clairement pas la même image (le cadrage est différent)

Donc le problème vient peut-être du fait qu'iTunes12 est allé puiser des pochettes sur l'iTunes Store au lieu d'afficher les tiennes (il faudrait chercher pourquoi...)


Quant à la dernière image, avec Clementine, euh... comment dire... 
tu devrais faire vérifier tes lunettes car elle est vraiment pourrie cette pochette!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur les 2 premières images, on peut voir qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un problème d'affichage différent mais de POCHETTE DIFFERENTE!
> Ce n'est clairement pas la même image (le cadrage est différent)
> 
> Donc le problème vient peut-être du fait qu'iTunes12 est allé puiser des pochettes sur l'iTunes Store au lieu d'afficher les tiennes (il faudrait chercher pourquoi...)
> ...



oui il semble bien que Itunes puise sur les pochettes de iTunes store et remplace celles numérisées par mes soins
avant iTunes me remettait les miennes par défaut à chaque nouvelle version
là ça ressemble à des merdes de iTunes Match
quand à celle de Clémentine c'est pas le top mais meilleur que iTunes
enfin bon ouvrir iTunes et voir ces horreurs , pour moi c'est trop
je ne vais pas les refaire une par une
ou alors reprendre Itunes 11 mais s'installera t'il par dessus Yosemite iTunes 12
le problème de toute façon sera reglé puisque je vais virer le HDD750 pour un SDD 256
la musique ( 600 Go )partira dans des dossiers sur un DD externe lecture par COG ou MPV et mieux encore ..Audirvana

sinon pas vraiment de gros problème avec Yosemite , je me suis habitué au design mais j'aime pas Safari toujours pataud
Rendez moi CAMINO


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2014)

Gaffe !

Jai déjà eu le coup. Ce nest pas propre à iTunes 12 ou Yosemite.

Vérifie bien chaque titre des albums car il na sans doute pas tout changé.

Il manquait une ou deux images (pourquoi ? mystère) et il a donc téléchargé celle du store quil affiche.

Il suffit deffacer les mauvaises et de copier mes bonnes.


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> ....
> quand à celle de Clémentine c'est pas le top mais meilleur que iTunes
> ....



euh.... t'es sérieux?

Soit ta copie d'écran de Clementine est mauvaise, soit tu aimes le flou façon David Hamilton!

Mais si la pochette affichée par Clementine est la même que celle que tu as mise dans iTunes sur ce disque, Clementine a un affichage très fortement dégradé des illustrations d'albums!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> ....
> Vérifie bien chaque titre des albums car il na sans doute pas tout changé.
> ....



Sur ses 5466 albums... bon courage!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> euh.... t'es sérieux?
> 
> Soit ta copie d'écran de Clementine est mauvaise, soit tu aimes le flou façon David Hamilton!
> 
> Mais si la pochette affichée par Clementine est la même que celle que tu as mise dans iTunes sur ce disque, Clementine a un affichage très fortement dégradé des illustrations d'albums!


j'ai foiré piteusement la copie d'écran Clémentine :rose:et je n'aime pas les photos de David Hamilton ...un bon John Love c'est plus bandant qu'un Marc Dorcel:love:
mais je m'égare

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h29 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Sur ses 5466 albums... bon courage!


pas le temps et je suis fainéant 
mais bon je vais installer un SSD (... faire installer... ) 256 Go
les albums seront donc sur un DD externe rangé en dossiers à l'ancienne *avec mes pochettes* que je vais récupérer (.. faire récupérer.... via Time Capsule Machine chouette) en attendant un logiciel avec Cover Flow comme quand j'étais môme   vive le JukeBox

l'enfance on ne s'en remet pas # Pascal Jardin


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2014)

J'ai installé iTunes 12 pour en avoir le coeur net.

j'ai donc constaté que pour certains albums, iTunes 12 m'affiche une pochette différente de celle que j'avais collée.

En regardant les infos de l'albums, j'ai alors vu qu'en plus de la pochette collée par mes soins, pour certains albums (pas tous), il va chercher une illustration ailleurs (dans l'iTunes Store je suppose). Cette illustration importée est sous la rubrique "Galerie"






En supprimant cette image de "Galerie", je retrouve l'affichage précédent de MA pochette


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai installé iTunes 12 pour en avoir le coeur net.
> 
> j'ai donc constaté que pour certains albums, iTunes 12 m'affiche une pochette différente de celle que j'avais collée.
> 
> ...


merci du retour  Je suis en plus rassuré sur ma santé mentale et oculaire ...
PS ..la pochette galerie est bien de piètre qualité


----------



## camille054 (22 Octobre 2014)

J'ai aussi un MBP relié à un écran externe qui est l'écran maître,et maintenant,je sais comment faire.......


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> merci du retour  Je suis en plus rassuré sur ma santé mentale et oculaire ...
> PS ..la pochette galerie est bien de piètre qualité



Je confirme...
et je n'ai pas réussi à identifier dans quels cas iTunes12 va chercher une image de "Galerie".

Ce n'est pas systématiquement sur des albums pour lesquels j'avais collé une image moi-même. Il le fait également sur des albums achetés sur l'iTunes Store ayant l'image fournie par le store (qu'il va remplacer par une image de moins bonne qualité...)

De plus j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas iTunes12 qui est allé chercher ces images (sinon il l'a fait en quelques dixièmes de secondes car j'ai remarqué ce problème d'affichage dégradé de certaines pochettes instantanément dès l'ouverture d'iTunes12 après son installation). 
Sans doute ces images étaient-elles déjà présentes pour certains albums et il n'a fait que les utiliser préférentiellement

Le mystère demeure sur l'origine des ces pochettes estampillées "Galerie".

Je continue à investiguer


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Je confirme...
> et je n'ai pas réussi à identifier dans quels cas iTunes12 va chercher une image de "Galerie".
> 
> Ce n'est pas systématiquement sur des albums pour lesquels j'avais collé une image moi-même. Il le fait également sur des albums achetés sur l'iTunes Store ayant l'image fournie par le store (qu'il va remplacer par une image de moins bonne qualité...)
> ...


c'est exactement la même chose pour moi , d'où mon 1er post
bizarre mon cher Remy vous avez bizarre
comme c'est bizarre cet iTunes ne respectant pas l'artiste au point de lui coller une illustration bouse


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2014)

ce matin , retour à la normale ( je n'ai rien bricolé du tout..)
Je préfère ne pas chercher à comprendre
Espérons que demain il n'y aura pas un retour à l'anormal...


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2014)

Et au petit déjeuner ce matin, tu n'aurais pas changé de marque de whisky?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Et au petit déjeuner ce matin, tu n'aurais pas changé de marque de whisky?



non pas le moins du monde je suis fidele moi Monsieur
Jack's uniquement 
je ne me risque pas sur le tout venant
la preuve sur cette capture d'écran 
c'est nettement meilleur non ?
compare Sam de Calvin Russell par exemple , sur mes 2 captures iTunes..


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2014)

Sur ce Sam de Calvin Russel, tu as regardé si c'est bien un titre qui affiche 2 pochettes dont 1 intitulée "Galerie"?

Si tel est le cas, peut-être iTunes 12 affiche-t-il l'une ou l'autre de façon aléatoire (moi j'avais le sentiment qu'il affichait préférentiellement celle de "Galerie") et donc l'anormal pourrait revenir après un bref passage à la normale!

Je vais voir si il y a moyen de créer un script qui détecte tous les titres ayant une image "Galerie" pour les supprimer en masse (je vais en fait, soumettre l'idée au Dieu du Script pour iTunes: Doug )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur ce Sam de Calvin Russel, tu as regardé si c'est bien un titre qui affiche 2 pochettes dont 1 intitulée "Galerie"?
> 
> Si tel est le cas, peut-être iTunes 12 affiche-t-il l'une ou l'autre de façon aléatoire (moi j'avais le sentiment qu'il affichait préférentiellement celle de "Galerie") et donc l'anormal pourrait revenir après un bref passage à la normale!
> 
> Je vais voir si il y a moyen de créer un script qui détecte tous les titres ayant une image "Galerie" pour les supprimer en masse (je vais en fait, soumettre l'idée au Dieu du Script pour iTunes: Doug )


sur ce titre et pratiquement tous d'ailleurs iTunes ne m'affiche pas 2 pochettes...j'en ai pas vu une seule intitulée galerie
d'une manière générale tout est de bien meilleure qualité 
qui vivra verra ....mais bon le comportement de iTunes donne dans le bizarre


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2014)

L'ancienne pochette qu'il t'affichait doit bien être quelque part pourtant!


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2014)

@Alan63: En fait, tu es du genre à aimer Calvin Russell, quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> L'ancienne pochette qu'il t'affichait doit bien être quelque part pourtant!


mystère..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h59 ----------




bompi a dit:


> @Alan63: En fait, tu es du genre à aimer Calvin Russell, quoi.


en fait on a pas mal bourlingué ensemble
je l'ai accompagné dans quelques tournées ( pas seulement les concerts )
un type vrai
:up
http://youtu.be/3kAF5Uh7SQs


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2014)

pas de soucis ce matin à l'affichage
pochettes normales
le mystère demeure


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2014)

Un problème de reconstitution de cache, peut-on supposer.


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Un problème de reconstitution de cache, peut-on supposer.



C'est bien ce que j'avais supposé quand j'ai commencé à utilisé iTunes 12. Depuis que je suis passé sur Yosemite, hormis quelques vignettes de série TV que j'ai dû faire apparaître manuellement (avec la fenêtre Informations) tout est redevenu normal, et les images affichées (musique, film, séries TV) sont de bonne qualité.


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2014)

En tous cas, cet iTunes 12 m'a permis de découvrir Calvin Russel!

Merci


----------



## Nico1971 (25 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> En tous cas, cet iTunes 12 m'a permis de découvrir Calvin Russel!
> 
> Merci




J'adopte &#128077; juste une petite correction , le Jack n'est pas un whisky, c'est un Whiskey donc un bourbon. C'était juste comme ça &#128515;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> J'adopte &#128077; juste une petite correction , le Jack n'est pas un whisky, c'est un Whiskey donc un bourbon. C'était juste comme ça &#128515;



It's not Scotch. It's not Bourbon. It's Jack.


----------



## Nico1971 (25 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> It's not Scotch. It's not Bourbon. It's Jack.




Oh excuse me, a Tennesee Whiskey &#128516;


----------



## basspam (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Alors voilà, j'étais avant sur Snow Leopard, aucun problème. 
Je passe à Maverick et là les effets (reveb equaliseurs) de logic pro 9 marchent au ralenti et finissent par gelé logic pro pour plusieurs secondes (env 10s).
J'essaye alors de réinstaller Logi Pro 9.
Je mets avant la version installée dans la corbeille.
Première surprise: Alors que j'avais installé sans problème Logic pro 9 sur mon macbook pro intel qui tourne lui aussi avec Maverick 10.9.5 (acheté d'occasion), là, mon imac (intel Maverick 10.9.5) me dit que ma version Logic Pro 9 n'est pas compatible.
Je n'insiste pas et remet mon Logic pro de la corbeille.Et là, surprise, le bug est en partie réparé. C'est à dire que logic pro ne se gèle plus mais les effets internes de Logic restent lents avec un affichage saccadé.
Est ce que quelqu'un ici à eu ce problème avec Logic pro?


----------

